# **** October Bumpkins 2010 ****



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, 

I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!

I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!

In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:

If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:

Please also join our Facebook Group! :) https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107636009284729#!/group.php?gid=107636009284729&v=wall

 *October 2010*

I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:

***1st***
:yellow:buttonnose82
:blue:Serenity81:pink:
genies girl
:angel:mum2morgan:angel:
ILoveShoes
texasamy79
Pompeychick
:angel:Wantabean:angel:
xamyloux
charima
mrsgtobe
:pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
:blue:starsunshine:blue;
Mummietobe
bubsybear

***2nd***
:angel:Rosie123:angel:
armychica06
daniellerbee
holly
ruthnjason
pattysurveys
:pink:mrs.stokes:pink:
:pink:Red Rose:pink:
:yellow:iwanta8a8y
reallyready
Mumma1984

***3rd***
MrzLewis
grindle
biteable
:blue:KittyVentura:blue:
:blue:FrenchFry:pink:
:pink:Sonia159
:pink:faithie

***4th***
:blue:cdj1:blue:
:angel:Jolene:angel:
sherple
angie2312
ladypants
J_Girl
:blue:ktp
:blue:millsbm89

***5th***
EllaMom2B
kermy
princess86
scarlett83
DottyLottie
:blue:lalazig
:yellow:sar

***6th***
:pink:littleredhen:pink:
haacke_elisac
sam2eb
carol1
:angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
:angel:Adelaide:angel:
:pink:lolababes:blue:
misscream
:blue:cjh:blue:
:blue:CymruEv
:blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
:yellow:Ang1873
:pink:PreggyEggy:pink:
:blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
:pink:EmandBub:pink:
:pink:Due#1-2010:pink:
:pink:srm0421
:yellow:lcrpjc

***7th***
DCLee
cowhorsechic
mazee71
shel03785
**angel**
:blue:katix333
VioletMalibu
:pink:FeeMorr:blue:
:pink:Clartylou:pink:
:blue:itsaboyxxx:blue:

***8th***
:angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
:blue:aurora:pink:
:blue:subaru555:blue:
KELLY1984
:blue:LilDreamy:pink:
Bellatrix
:pink:laurietate25:blue:
Anxiousmom2b
LucyJ
:blue:BeanieBaby:pink:
:blue:going_crazy:pink:
Purple Poirot
:blue:laura6914:blue:
:yellow:Kay0102
:blue:lisak1234:blue:
peanut56

***9th***
:angel:WannaB:angel:
Mayskip
TTCThirdBaby
Butterflyz
babytots
Pink Pumpkin
im_mi
Expecting1st
:blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
:pink:ttc_lolly:pink:
beeehere
:angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
spiceeb

***10th***
MommyMichele
Femme.fatale
:blue:jeniicie10:blue:
misscream
:blue:kstancook:blue:
:angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
treezo
:angel:Josiejo:angel:
:blue:WantaBelly
waitin4numb3
a_nonniemouse
angelandbump
:blue:Newt4:pink:
:pink:ayh78
Thrifty
:blue:pink_rulez
:pink:miamia34:pink:

***11th***
jillts
:blue:Staceiz19:blue:
diana.upton
jjsmommie
:blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
:yellow: louisiana
:pink:Mantha:blue:
beckster1986

***12th***
beeehere
Tiny A
:pink:TTC4No3:pink:
SarahhhLouise
Faerie
:pink:bumbleberry:pink:
:blue:xpinkyperkyx

***13th***
anie
mydreambelly
mrsmoatpcos
mum2boct2010
Nickela82
Dimbo
:blue:lushious09
Claire300
:blue:rubyt
:blue:Budsmummy:blue:

***14th***
nicnak
vpeterman720
l_sparkle
Babymama
:blue:Twiglet:blue:
:blue:babybound:blue:
:pink:hotmum2b:pink:
:pink:ms_katy5:pink:
:blue:jennieandbump:blue:

***15th***
:angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
:angel:fifi-folle:angel:
Ash_xoxo
Jennnzee
Cherbare
SweetD
bambino_no2
SammyBee

***16th***
wanabamummy
carmyz
:yellow:silver_penny
Bubblesmum
WhiteGeisha

***17th***
jopascoe
:blue:Nathyrra:blue:
:angel:Honeykiss:angel:
:angel:moochacha:angel:
:pink:StonesWife:pink:
shyfox1988
:angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
ilovemybump
:pink:MissMegs:pink:
Jellybaby3
LadyC
:pink:sharnababy
:blue:rainbow_11
:yellow:mummymoo2be

***18th***
Lawa
Kaylz
serenitylove
southernbell09

***19th***
AnnieB82
:angel:jmiller:angel:
jules_7k
leo_mummy
Lartjones
Jadelm
:angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
buggywuggy
Marrissa_E
:blue:2wantedpls
~Mummy2Be~
Kaylz--x
aka ally
:yellow:marie73

***20th***
:angel:Tasha:angel:
:pink:mummygiraffe:pink:
Sue Dunhym
chatterbox93
:blue:BabyShoes:blue:
:pink:worriedmumtob:pink:
siobhan21

***21st***
Katenbubba3
MountainBelly
LuluSh
newly-wed77
:angel:Jaymes:angel:
:blue:Steffyxx:blue:
:blue:Mummybee
:pink:Jadelm:pink:

***22nd***
Steener11
Daddysgirl
wallace272
tigger1981
nurselochia
trumpetbum
wilsonbaby
:blue:Jox:blue:
leigh75
:pink:Audball2108:pink:
:pink:Kirst264
:yellow:Hann79

***23rd***
sausages
juless
HNISophie
Katiie
:blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
:blue:jelliedills
emmylou209
merryb
:pink:sassandspice:pink:
j2010

***24th***
joclz1984
:angel:mlyn26:angel:
:blue:purpleblonde
tinkerbel
:pink:MrsO13:blue:
angelpuss
:blue:crazyrae:blue:
:yellow:Trying4ababy

***25th***
:blue:hibiscus07:blue:
Belgiansunset
xsarahx
ClaireNicole
:blue:2805:blue:
:yellow:xjustmex
:blue:Agiboma:blue:
:blue:leo_mummy:blue:
:blue:CaseyCakes:blue:

***26th***
tabbicles
:blue:trollydolly:blue:
sophie-lou
AngelSerenity
Mindy_mini
:pink:upthehammers
shareema
:blue:Aquarius77:blue:
:blue:claire911:blue:

***27th***
:blue:~chipper~
Abs1010
piesey
:yellow:mrsfeehily
Novbaby08
brooklyn1
Mrs D
chelleb2
BabyShoes
Mini Ginge
krwh
:blue:claire911

***28th***
uk_monkey
newblue
sam78
:angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
babyfromgod
Soos
Dittta
:blue:MommyKC:pink:
:blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue:
:blue:Wriggley:blue:
katee82
tinkerbel
beaniemac
:blue:veganmum2be:blue:

***29th***
NicoleB
MrsNut
Helenlou
Hoping
Kernow_mummy
:blue:mummyconfused:blue:
Angel~Eyes
:blue:Murphy98:blue:

***30th***
ssmith1503
Inlalaland
PeaceLoveBaby

***31st***
Captainj1
madge
AJbaby
lexi_is_ttc
gemalems
nickynoonoo
:pink:a_c:pink:
LizzieC
newmommy23
​


----------



## SisterRose

Welcome over October Bumpkins! :) xx


----------



## subaru555

I think we're having a boy. We might find out on SAturday if we're lucky. We've booked 6 x 3d scans with a company so they will be doing the first one this week and checking gender to see if they can see any bits!


----------



## scarlett83

Can I be added please? I'm due on 5th October, not sure what i'm having yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

scarlett83 said:


> Can I be added please? I'm due on 5th October, not sure what i'm having yet.

Any guess? I'm putting guess on the left and then when you find out I'm putting the correct sex on the left :D


****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## Serenity81

Yay, our new thread in second tri :happydance: xx


----------



## LilDreamy

I think I'm having a boy! :)


----------



## Serenity81

scarlett83 said:


> Can I be added please? I'm due on 5th October, not sure what i'm having yet.

Welcome scarlett83 :hi: x


----------



## KittyVentura

Woop - We've arrived. 

I guess blue for myself my dears xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

***** updated to here *****


----------



## FrenchFry

I guess girl!!!


----------



## mixedmama

Wow October bumpkins moving in already? Congrats & welcome girls x


----------



## cjh

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in too?? I think i'm having a boy (again), i'm due 6th October.
Really looking forward to chatting to some of you as i'm feeling a bit lonely on b&b lol!!!
xxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

I have 1 son and 4 daughters so I'm going to guess boy simply for no other reason than I really hope this is a boy..... :)

It's good to see everyone and can't wait to grow with ya'll


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hi Ladies, my EDD has been moved forward a couple of days to 2nd October, if you could amend it that would be great. Thanks x

I really dont have any idea what im having, we have also decided not to find out so will be very exciting!!!

Anyone getting a bump yet? x


----------



## Serenity81

Hi cjh and wantabelly, it's great to see you here. I have 2 boys and 2 girls (1 is an angel baby) and I really think that I am having a boy this time. Don't ask me why, it's just me going on pure gut instinct.

Hi, wanta8a8y, I have quite a big bump now. I was wandering around New Look this morning and happened to catch sight of myself in a full length mirror and thought wow, I didn't think it was that big already. If anyone saw me they must have wondered what on earth I was doing as I stood there for quite a few minutes.

Looking forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## lolababes

I'm guessing a girl!!!! Im definatley showing I got rumbled at work yesterday, I was the same with my DS I showed very early on. Think Im looking forward to 2nd tri a bit more, not quite as tired still got major headaches tho!!! Think I might be chatting a bit more in here I seemed to mooch about in 1st not really getting involved (not sure why, felt a bit odd?????)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Serenity81

lolababes said:


> I'm guessing a girl!!!! Im definatley showing I got rumbled at work yesterday, I was the same with my DS I showed very early on. Think Im looking forward to 2nd tri a bit more, not quite as tired still got major headaches tho!!! Think I might be chatting a bit more in here I seemed to mooch about in 1st not really getting involved (not sure why, felt a bit odd?????)
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png

I have always showed early aswell :shrug: This is my fourth baby and I have always had a bump from quite early on in my pregnancy. My sister was saying to me a couple of days ago that when I am pregnant I never seem to put weight on anywhere else, just have a big bump. I do a lot of walking though, so I think it is probably because of that coupled with the fact I have three other children to run around after. Definetely keeps me on my toes. xx


----------



## Newt4

Forgot me on that list. October 10 guessing a boy.


----------



## CymruEv

Hiya Girlies!! At my dating scan they put me back :( My due date is now the 6th October can you please change it hun? Ta I've convinced myself that I'm carrying a boy but I don't care! :lol: We're determined not to find out the sex cos we want the surprise! :lol: :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

This list buisness is hard work!! :rofl:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## buttonnose82

I am so confused about gender of cupcake! From before i even got my first positive test i was convinced cupcake was a boy, but last night i had a really vivid dream and cupcake was a girl! guess we will find out in approx 26 weeks as we are staying on team yellow! lol


----------



## cjh

Serenity81 said:


> Hi cjh and wantabelly, it's great to see you here. I have 2 boys and 2 girls (1 is an angel baby) and I really think that I am having a boy this time. Don't ask me why, it's just me going on pure gut instinct.
> 
> Hi, wanta8a8y, I have quite a big bump now. I was wandering around New Look this morning and happened to catch sight of myself in a full length mirror and thought wow, I didn't think it was that big already. If anyone saw me they must have wondered what on earth I was doing as I stood there for quite a few minutes.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all xx


Hi Serenity,
It's funny how the gut instinct kicks in, with DS I didn't have a clue until we found out at the 20 week scan, whereas, this time around I have such a strong feeling that it's a boy and like you I can't tell you why!!
All our brothers and sisters have all had boys so I think we will follow suit.


----------



## laurietate25

Hey all so glad we in 2nd trimester, it seems like we have actually got somewhere and the worries of mc have now faded. Hopefully this damn sickness will too soon!!
I am the same, with the 1st i had an instant gut instinct that i had a boy and i did, with the 2nd not so much as i was told boy then girl by the nurses and got confused, but still really deep down thought it wasa boy. Now this time think its cos i really want a girl, but i really feel it is a GIRL this time!! Ive carried so diff and its been really opposite to my other 2 pregnancies... tho i kno u cant go by that cos every preg is diff whether its boy or girl!!
Hope all u ladies are well and good luck with up and coming scans!!
Brunette bimbo i bet it is hard to keep up esp when ur tired etc... it gives me headaches looking at the screen for 2 long sometimes lol xx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Can I be added please??? Im hoping for a girl BUT think its a boy!! 
Waiting til birth to find out though...(unless we cave at the next scan....) xx


----------



## cjh

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> Can I be added please??? Im hoping for a girl BUT think its a boy!!
> Waiting til birth to find out though...(unless we cave at the next scan....) xx


Hi,
I see you're in Essex, what hospital will you be going to? I'm too in Essex and am going to either St Peters in Maldon or St John's in Chelmsford.
xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies! I've come over from 1st tri a little early as it's mainly newbies there now and I'm feeling lonely :)

I think boy!! We have booked a gender scan on Sun April 25th, so will find out in just over 3 weeks :happydance: can't wait!! x


----------



## cjh

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies! I've come over from 1st tri a little early as it's mainly newbies there now and I'm feeling lonely :)
> 
> I think boy!! We have booked a gender scan on Sun April 25th, so will find out in just over 3 weeks :happydance: can't wait!! x


Hi,
We've booked a gender scan for the date too!! Mine is at 10.00am, what time is your's?? How exciting!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies - How are we all today? Lookign forward to the long weekend?

I won a massive jar of chocolate eggs in a work raffle and am busy nomming my way through the lot xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hehehe, I just had my scan today and they moved me forward to 6/10/10 instead of 10/10/10! I'm over here with you guys in the 2nd tri now! :D Me and the husband both think it's going to be a :pink:

The scan was amazing, and I actually got to have two. The first one, the baby was very still and I got to see so much detail...tiny hands and toes! She showed us the face, and then it started gulping! I was so amazed watching it open and close it's mouth, lol. She couldn't get the measurement she needed for the down's test though, so I had to sit outside for 15 mins then go back in again! Hahaha, I'm so lucky!

The second scan was way different. It was like the little baby woke up, and just would not stop moving! It was all over the place, twisting this way and that...eventually she got the measurement, but our pictures weren't as clear as the first scan. Still, it was amazing seeing it move around so much! It's so strange to think it might be doing that right now and I can't feel a thing, lol.

It's funny though, all my hubby keeps talking about is seeing the little heartbeat. Apparently, he had no idea that you could see something like that, lol.

I'll try and get a picture up later! :D Oh and Kittyventura, I'm totally jealous. I really fancy some chocolate now, haha!


----------



## Serenity81

PreggyEggy said:


> Hehehe, I just had my scan today and they moved me forward to 6/10/10 instead of 10/10/10! I'm over here with you guys in the 2nd tri now! :D Me and the husband both think it's going to be a :pink:
> 
> The scan was amazing, and I actually got to have two. The first one, the baby was very still and I got to see so much detail...tiny hands and toes! She showed us the face, and then it started gulping! I was so amazed watching it open and close it's mouth, lol. She couldn't get the measurement she needed for the down's test though, so I had to sit outside for 15 mins then go back in again! Hahaha, I'm so lucky!
> 
> The second scan was way different. It was like the little baby woke up, and just would not stop moving! It was all over the place, twisting this way and that...eventually she got the measurement, but our pictures weren't as clear as the first scan. Still, it was amazing seeing it move around so much! It's so strange to think it might be doing that right now and I can't feel a thing, lol.
> 
> It's funny though, all my hubby keeps talking about is seeing the little heartbeat. Apparently, he had no idea that you could see something like that, lol.
> 
> I'll try and get a picture up later! :D Oh and Kittyventura, I'm totally jealous. I really fancy some chocolate now, haha!

Aw, that is fabulous that your scan went so well. It is completely amazing what you can see, especially as early as your first scan. I was completely mesmerised by the huge amount of detail, I think it is just expected that you can't see anything in great detail until later on but this isn't the case. This is my fourth pregnancy and I still cannot believe what you can see on a scan, it's like experiencing it all for the first time. Well, technically it is because it is the first time with a new baby, he he. I am starting to feel little movements, there have been a few times where I have thought ooh what's that in the past couple of days. 
I am still off chocolate :growlmad: I used to love chocolate and I am almost fifteen weeks pregnant and still cannot stomach it xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi just come over from 1st tri having had scan yesterday and found out I'm a week further on than I thought. 

Can I have my date changed to the 6th oct please. 

Jo


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi just come over from 1st tri having had scan yesterday and found out I'm a week further on than I thought.
> 
> Can I have my date changed to the 6th oct please.
> 
> Jo

Hi,
I'm the 6th October too!! How exciting.
Glad the scan was all good. 
xxx


----------



## ktp

Hi,
Please can you add me to this thread, I was too scared to join in first trimester as I have had 2 miscarriages in the past. However having had my scan last week and being put forward 6 days I feel ready to add my details. YIPPEE! I am due on 4th October and think I am having a boy!
Thanks
KTP


----------



## lolababes

Welcome ktp! Im due the 6th I didnt add much to the 1st tri as I was a bit wary. Glad your scan went ok, hope you are feeling ok too xxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## starsunshine

Hi, what's a yellow stork? forgive me for being ignorant but it's really puzzling me. OH had a dream last night that I bought our son a birthday cake for his 1st bday so does that mean I'm having a boy? I have no idea & all sorts of people tell me what they think but I have no clue.


----------



## ttc_lolly

cjh said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've come over from 1st tri a little early as it's mainly newbies there now and I'm feeling lonely :)
> 
> I think boy!! We have booked a gender scan on Sun April 25th, so will find out in just over 3 weeks :happydance: can't wait!! x
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We've booked a gender scan for the date too!! Mine is at 10.00am, what time is your's?? How exciting!!Click to expand...

It's 11.30am :happydance: sooooo excited!! 3 wks tomorrow! x


----------



## Red Rose

Officially reached 2nd trimester today. So happy! Seems to just have started to go faster now and I'm starting to develop a lovely little bump.



starsunshine said:


> Hi, what's a yellow stork? forgive me for being ignorant but it's really puzzling me. OH had a dream last night that I bought our son a birthday cake for his 1st bday so does that mean I'm having a boy? I have no idea & all sorts of people tell me what they think but I have no clue.

I THINK it means that there are no plans to find out babies sex at scan. Thats the impression I got as many people have 'team yellow' in their signature.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I have just been on ebay and ordered a doppler. Had my first scan on Friday and although I saw heartbeat on scan and saw baby moving the doc couldn't find the heartbeat with her doppler (apparently quite normal). I think its quite reassuring to hear it so will hopefully be able to pick it up.


----------



## Ang1873

Hi,

Could i be added to the list please? I'm due on the 6th of October and sticking to team yellow!!

still really nervous - told myself i'd chill out at 12 weeks but it wasn't to be!! hehe


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Ang1873 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could i be added to the list please? I'm due on the 6th of October and sticking to team yellow!!
> 
> still really nervous - told myself i'd chill out at 12 weeks but it wasn't to be!! hehe

:happydance: I'm due on the 6th as well think theres quite a few of us now :happydance:


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> I have just been on ebay and ordered a doppler. Had my first scan on Friday and although I saw heartbeat on scan and saw baby moving the doc couldn't find the heartbeat with her doppler (apparently quite normal). I think its quite reassuring to hear it so will hopefully be able to pick it up.


Hi,

I used my doppler again (although I said I wouldn't) and this time found the heartbeat - sounds more like a galloping horse!!!! After that I went and bought quite a few baby bits - just too exciting:happydance:


----------



## cjh

ttc_lolly said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've come over from 1st tri a little early as it's mainly newbies there now and I'm feeling lonely :)
> 
> I think boy!! We have booked a gender scan on Sun April 25th, so will find out in just over 3 weeks :happydance: can't wait!! x
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We've booked a gender scan for the date too!! Mine is at 10.00am, what time is your's?? How exciting!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's 11.30am :happydance: sooooo excited!! 3 wks tomorrow! xClick to expand...

I know we was only saying this morning that it's only 3 weeks time!! We'll have to let eachother know how we got on.xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh - thats great that you heard the heartbeat I cant wait to hear my little galloping horse :haha:. What kind of doppler have you got?


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Hiya!!!

I'm due on the 11th...may I join? :flower:


----------



## kstancook

Hi guys, Im a little early but I just had an appt on thursday to cofirm again everything is alright!!! DH and I have been calling the baby a boy from day one and we really want a boy but because of that I think it is a girl. But BIL dreamed a little boy....I cant wait for my private scan in 5 weeks on May 8th, to find out


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh - thats great that you heard the heartbeat I cant wait to hear my little galloping horse :haha:. What kind of doppler have you got?


Hi,
How are you??
I got the angelsounds one off of Amazon. I see you ordered one, what one did you get?? They all do the same job anyway.
Have you bought any baby bits as yet??
xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh - Hi I'm doing good how are you?

I've ordered the Angelsounds Doppler too. Went out yesterday and bought a few unisex vests, bibs, blankets and I've already got the sterilizer and bottles and a couple of toys. What about you are you getting organised?


----------



## Ang1873

my goodness DJBS I haven't bought anything yet!! you're so organised!

Going through to see DH's parents in Glasgow today so insisting we go to Babies r us first, so maybe i'll buy something today but i'm not sure!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Ang1873 - Think you should def pop into 'babies are us' its so exciting i just want to buy loads but at the same time theres not that much choice in the unisex stuff so will probably wait until we know the sex before I buy any more clothing. I've also bought some sudocream and baby shampoo! 

Have fun at shops :flower:.


----------



## going_crazy

Hi!
I'm dipping my toe in from 1st tri - not sure if I should officially come over to 2nd tri or not?? :dohh:

Can you add a :blue: next to my name as I'm sure we're having a boy, yet the chances are, after 3 girls, this one will be another girl! :haha: TBH, I'm not bothered what I have :thumbup:

Oooo.... and I bought a doppler off of ebay yesterday - a hi bebe one (without the lcd screen) - anyone got one of these or know if they're any good? Can't wait to give it a go, although will probably struggle to find peanuts heartbeat as I have a spare tyre that I've never shifted from my last pregnancies ( :rofl: )

I'll probably stay in 2nd tri after easter as I'll be well in to my 13th week happydance: ) and it's more relevant over here!

^^^^ Sorry for the ramble!!

Have a lovely Easter ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Mummietobe

Hi ladies is it ok if i join October Bumpkins? I didnt want to join any as i thought i was due end of sep but thought better wait for my scan! 

Im now officially due on 1st October 9 days before my birthday lol, really havent got a clue what im having but find out at my private scan in 2 weeks!! :D xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Going-crazy and Mummietobe great to have you here the more the merrier :happydance:.


----------



## lolababes

Welcome to all the new October bumpkins that have joined us :hugs: xxxx Yay Ive just bought a doppler off Ebay :happydance: hope I can get it to work or Ill be even more paranoid than I am now :dohh:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I guess i'm not allowed to join then? :cry:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Marzipan_girl said:


> I guess i'm not allowed to join then? :cry:

Hey Mazipan_girl of course you can join you are more than welcome :hugs:. How are you doing? I'm just sitting browsing the internet bored think I'll go and have a cup of tea and some chocolate mmmm.

Jo :flower:


----------



## Serenity81

Hi, and welcome to all the new ladies, everyone is very welcome.
Happy Easter everyone! It was raining here earlier on but the sun is out and shining now so the kids are in the garden playing and I am trying to motivate myself to do something, lol. Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## lolababes

I am trying to motivate myself too Ive got so much sorting out to do as we are hopefully moving in 6wks :happydance:. How do we manage to accumulate so much crap????? Cant seem to drag myself off here tho :haha: Oh well best go do a bit more xxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Serenity81

lolababes said:


> I am trying to motivate myself too Ive got so much sorting out to do as we are hopefully moving in 6wks :happydance:. How do we manage to accumulate so much crap????? Cant seem to drag myself off here tho :haha: Oh well best go do a bit more xxx
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png

Ha ha, I thought that last year when I was moving, where the heck did all this stuff come from?! It took ages to sort through it all so no wonder you aren't in any hurry to do it :haha: I get so stressed out when I am moving house, I have only moved twice in ten years but it was the most stressful thing I have ever done, so we're staying put here forever :rofl: I'm like that somedays on here, I will come on telling myself that I am just having a quick look and end up staying on for hours! Good luck, if you've managed to get started xx


----------



## lolababes

Well Im back again :blush:!!! have managed to sort out my bedroom cupboards, oh the junk :rofl:!!! Im off work this week so figure a bit at a time will fill my week and save me nipping to town for more junk!!!! Plus I dont want to wear myself out as we are going out tonight for a few hours :happydance: just hope I dont get funny looks for being pregnant in a pub :growlmad:!!!!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh - Hi I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> I've ordered the Angelsounds Doppler too. Went out yesterday and bought a few unisex vests, bibs, blankets and I've already got the sterilizer and bottles and a couple of toys. What about you are you getting organised?


Hi,
I'm okay thanks, just absolutely exhausted after having a massive clear out and major spring clean today - I can't believe how this bubba is wiping me out lol!!!! Still the house smells nice and we've got rid of sooooooo much rubbish lol!!
Yes, I went out yesterday too and bought some bits. I still have all my stuff from Callum, so I only need to replace certain things that are worn out and then buy all the bits that I didn't have first time round but would be great to have. It's just as exciting 2nd time round buying the things. When we find out the sex of the baby, then I will go through all the boxes of callum's clothes, it just seems to be never ending with stuff to do!!
Have you had a nice Easter Sunday??
xxx


----------



## cjh

Marzipan_girl said:


> I guess i'm not allowed to join then? :cry:


Hi Marzipan,
How are you?? Of course you can join, it's lovely to chat to people who are all expecting the same time. Is this bubba your 1st??
xxx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yup my 1st! We are due on the 11th...although 10/10/10 has a better ring to it! xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> cjh - Hi I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> I've ordered the Angelsounds Doppler too. Went out yesterday and bought a few unisex vests, bibs, blankets and I've already got the sterilizer and bottles and a couple of toys. What about you are you getting organised?
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm okay thanks, just absolutely exhausted after having a massive clear out and major spring clean today - I can't believe how this bubba is wiping me out lol!!!! Still the house smells nice and we've got rid of sooooooo much rubbish lol!!
> Yes, I went out yesterday too and bought some bits. I still have all my stuff from Callum, so I only need to replace certain things that are worn out and then buy all the bits that I didn't have first time round but would be great to have. It's just as exciting 2nd time round buying the things. When we find out the sex of the baby, then I will go through all the boxes of callum's clothes, it just seems to be never ending with stuff to do!!
> Have you had a nice Easter Sunday??
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi not really done much today been quite bored and irritable today and then this afternoon OH really pissed me off and had the cheek to tell me to get a grip and went away out to the garden in a huff! Grrrr I wish he would be a bit more understanding to how I'm feeling instead of acting like a big child. He's trying to speak to me but I'm still pissed off :growlmad: want an apology but he won't think he's done anything wrong. Sorry for ranting think I just needed to tell someone.

We've been trying to sell our house for over a year now with no luck its so frustrating desperately want to move before LO arrives. We've so much rubbish aswell and stuff that we really don't need but I can't be bothered havig a clear out yet cause I'll just have to do it all again when we do finally move.

Hope your days been better than mine.


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> cjh - Hi I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> I've ordered the Angelsounds Doppler too. Went out yesterday and bought a few unisex vests, bibs, blankets and I've already got the sterilizer and bottles and a couple of toys. What about you are you getting organised?
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm okay thanks, just absolutely exhausted after having a massive clear out and major spring clean today - I can't believe how this bubba is wiping me out lol!!!! Still the house smells nice and we've got rid of sooooooo much rubbish lol!!
> Yes, I went out yesterday too and bought some bits. I still have all my stuff from Callum, so I only need to replace certain things that are worn out and then buy all the bits that I didn't have first time round but would be great to have. It's just as exciting 2nd time round buying the things. When we find out the sex of the baby, then I will go through all the boxes of callum's clothes, it just seems to be never ending with stuff to do!!
> Have you had a nice Easter Sunday??
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi not really done much today been quite bored and irritable today and then this afternoon OH really pissed me off and had the cheek to tell me to get a grip and went away out to the garden in a huff! Grrrr I wish he would be a bit more understanding to how I'm feeling instead of acting like a big child. He's trying to speak to me but I'm still pissed off :growlmad: want an apology but he won't think he's done anything wrong. Sorry for ranting think I just needed to tell someone.
> 
> We've been trying to sell our house for over a year now with no luck its so frustrating desperately want to move before LO arrives. We've so much rubbish aswell and stuff that we really don't need but I can't be bothered havig a clear out yet cause I'll just have to do it all again when we do finally move.
> 
> Hope your days been better than mine.Click to expand...


Oh I know what you're going through only too well!!! Me and hubby seem to argue more these days than when we get on lol!!! I know it's mainly me and me being a misog at the moment,but, as you probably know Ialthough I can see myself being like it, I can't stop myself and sometimes I even have a sense of satisfaction once i've ranted on at him (how nasty and mean is that!!) Let's hope it passes soon hey?? 
We moved house when Callum was 6 days old (not planned that way,but he came 5 weeks early), he was in SCBU for 5 days and we camehome on the friday and moved on the Saturday - it was horrendous!! We renovated the new house whilst I was pregnant and I vowed I would never renovate a house or move whilst pregnant or just given birth again!!! 
I hope you feel better soon and OH apologises and youcan enjoy the rest of Easter.
Karenxxxxx


----------



## cjh

Marzipan_girl said:


> Yup my 1st! We are due on the 11th...although 10/10/10 has a better ring to it! xxx


Yes, that would be a cool date to put on the birth certificate!!! And at least you'd never forget his/her's DOB!!!


----------



## Newt4

I totally understand the moving dread. We are currently in a basement suite waiting for the new house to be ready all of our furniture is in storage and most of my cooking equipment :( I cant wait to move in.


----------



## silver_penny

Marzipan_girl said:


> Yup my 1st! We are due on the 11th...although 10/10/10 has a better ring to it! xxx

I have always wanted a 10/10/10 baby. Don't know why, but I guess it will at least be a possibility now! My first was 6 days early, so if this baby is like their little brother and 6 days early as well, they will be born on 10/10. I can't wait to find out if it is so.

Btw, my bump will be staying yellow :yellow: as I wont be having any scans. No way to be tempted then :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning Octo mummy's how is everyone doing?


----------



## Purple Poirot

Is anyone else having the most boring Easter ever? My boyf is away this weekend and all my mates are busy, and I am sooo bored. Have plenty to do round the house.. but really can't be bothered!

Can't wait for Bubs to come along so I never have a dull moment again!

Hope you're all ok x x


----------



## Purple Poirot

Ps Brunettebimbo please can you change my edd from the 7th to the 8th? Scan showed I was a day out! Close though!

Ta x


----------



## lolababes

I heard my babys heartbeat today :cloud9:!!!!!!!!!!!! My friend is a midwife and while I was at hers she got her doppler out and suggested we try, quickly adding not to worry if she didnt!! It was amazing I had forgotten what it was like, it made my day :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Purple Poirot

Awh that's amazing!! I haven't heard mine yet!


----------



## Red Rose

lolababes said:


> I heard my babys heartbeat today :cloud9:!!!!!!!!!!!! My friend is a midwife and while I was at hers she got her doppler out and suggested we try, quickly adding not to worry if she didnt!! It was amazing I had forgotten what it was like, it made my day :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Awwww, its a wonderful feeling isn't it? Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## lolababes

I know Im still on such a high :happydance: as I had an odd day yesterday when I just didnt feel right, now I know everything is ok Im on :cloud9:. Hope all you girls are feeling fine n dandy too xxxxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## subaru555

We had our 13 week 4d scan on saturday it was amazing, we were in there for an hour and the sonographer told us so much stuff that I never knew happened. It's rubbish they don't spend a while at hospital with us. Another 5 weeks till our next one..I can't wait!!


----------



## Serenity81

subaru555 said:


> We had our 13 week 4d scan on saturday it was amazing, we were in there for an hour and the sonographer told us so much stuff that I never knew happened. It's rubbish they don't spend a while at hospital with us. Another 5 weeks till our next one..I can't wait!!

I had a private scan at 11 weeks and the sonographer who scanned me was the same. He explained everything he was doing, everything I was seeing and so many other things that I didn't even know happened either. I have another private scan booked for next Monday and my 20 week nhs scan is in 5 weeks. It is a pity that the hospitals can't spend a bit more time with pregnant women explaining things but it looks like if you want that in this country then you have to pay for it :shrug:


----------



## laurietate25

Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
x


----------



## lolababes

Aw Im jealous I wish we could afford a private scan Id love it but we got too much to save for at the mo xxxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
> Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
> x

Aww fantastic, it is so exciting going for scans. You will have to post some piccies when you get back xx


----------



## laurietate25

Serenity81 said:


> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
> Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
> x
> 
> Aww fantastic, it is so exciting going for scans. You will have to post some piccies when you get back xxClick to expand...

Thanks i def will!! When i had my early scan at about 7 wks they gave me a pic but sonographer gave me strict orders not to put it on cos of my details and her details for identity reasons:wacko:
But this time i will erase the details and put it up!!
Im so excited but nervous aswell just hoping everything ok x


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
> Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
> x
> 
> Aww fantastic, it is so exciting going for scans. You will have to post some piccies when you get back xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks i def will!! When i had my early scan at about 7 wks they gave me a pic but sonographer gave me strict orders not to put it on cos of my details and her details for identity reasons:wacko:
> But this time i will erase the details and put it up!!
> Im so excited but nervous aswell just hoping everything ok xClick to expand...

Oh, I never thought about that. I put my scan pics on here and didn't think about it, oops. I think mine only have my name on them though and where the scan was done...I think. I'll have to go and check. I get a mixture of nerves and excitement before a scan as I always worry that something might be wrong but I think us pregnant women are all born worriers :haha: It will be fantastic xx


----------



## laurietate25

Serenity81 said:


> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
> Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
> x
> 
> Aww fantastic, it is so exciting going for scans. You will have to post some piccies when you get back xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks i def will!! When i had my early scan at about 7 wks they gave me a pic but sonographer gave me strict orders not to put it on cos of my details and her details for identity reasons:wacko:
> But this time i will erase the details and put it up!!
> Im so excited but nervous aswell just hoping everything ok xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I never thought about that. I put my scan pics on here and didn't think about it, oops. I think mine only have my name on them though and where the scan was done...I think. I'll have to go and check. I get a mixture of nerves and excitement before a scan as I always worry that something might be wrong but I think us pregnant women are all born worriers :haha: It will be fantastic xxClick to expand...

Ye ur right there i worry over the stupidest of things and then are laid back with things i shouldnt be lol!
Well the lady told me that ur NHS no etc is on there and they knew of some1 who identity was taken from sumin like that, so when she said that i thought oh god wont do that then, so as long as i delete details off i will put it up, its nice to show it off i think, i get so proud of them xx


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all ladies and Bumps of course, congrtas on all who had amazing scans recently, Im having my scan 2moro and i will be 13+4 and im so excited!
> Im thinking on booking a private scan for 16 wks to tell gender and have a 4d image.
> x
> 
> Aww fantastic, it is so exciting going for scans. You will have to post some piccies when you get back xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks i def will!! When i had my early scan at about 7 wks they gave me a pic but sonographer gave me strict orders not to put it on cos of my details and her details for identity reasons:wacko:
> But this time i will erase the details and put it up!!
> Im so excited but nervous aswell just hoping everything ok xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I never thought about that. I put my scan pics on here and didn't think about it, oops. I think mine only have my name on them though and where the scan was done...I think. I'll have to go and check. I get a mixture of nerves and excitement before a scan as I always worry that something might be wrong but I think us pregnant women are all born worriers :haha: It will be fantastic xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ye ur right there i worry over the stupidest of things and then are laid back with things i shouldnt be lol!
> Well the lady told me that ur NHS no etc is on there and they knew of some1 who identity was taken from sumin like that, so when she said that i thought oh god wont do that then, so as long as i delete details off i will put it up, its nice to show it off i think, i get so proud of them xxClick to expand...

Oh, I know tell me about it, I worry over some things and my sister will say to me what on earth are you worrying about that for. I just can't help it and the internet in some cases isn't always the best tool for looking things up as it can put the fear of god in you sometimes. 
Oh that's okay then because it was my private scan pictures I posted on here and they only have my name on them. I am really proud of my scan pictures aswell, I show them to anybody whether they are interested or not :haha: and I have pictures of bubs all over the house. xx


----------



## laurietate25

aww thats lovely... scan pics are something to treasure at the time!!! It gets worse when u have them, my house is full right from when my 1st was born, im a bit of a camera finatic... just love photos!! xx


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> aww thats lovely... scan pics are something to treasure at the time!!! It gets worse when u have them, my house is full right from when my 1st was born, im a bit of a camera finatic... just love photos!! xx

Ha ha, me too, I love my camera. People do not believe the amount of photo albums I have of my kids. There are photo's of them all over the house and in their rooms they all have a collage of photo's from when they were babies up until now. It's just amazing sometimes looking at photo's and thinking where on earth did my babies go :dohh: They were babies one minute and then all grown up the next. I have a 9 year old son, a 6 year old daughter and a four year old son, they just grow up so quickly, my son starts high school in two years...unbelievable xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Phew that was the longest update ever! Remind me not to have 4 days off again! :rofl:

Can any girls wishing to change anything do me a really big favour? Can you put the date you where/are? I'm going blind and that takes me the longest to find! :lol:

****UPDATED TO HERE****

If anything is missing, I apologise, just give me a poke and I will do it! :D


----------



## buttonnose82

hope everyone had a lovely easter weekend :)

Can't believe we FINALLY get our '12 week scan' in 3 sleeps yay baby should look pretty good and clear being 15 weeks!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Brunettebimbo I'm going for team :blue: even thought I'm secretly hoping for team :pink:!


----------



## Mummietobe

Good morning ladies, woke up feeling good again my sickness is wearing off :happydance: Getting excited booked my gender scan for next week i cant wait :D

Hope your all good xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Brunettebimbo I'm going for team :blue: even thought I'm secretly hoping for team :pink:!

Done for you :D


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hey brunettebimbo, you forgot to move me to the 6th! :haha: Thanks for organising this thread. :flower:

Hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello my lovelies!

Did you all have a good easter break?


----------



## brunettebimbo

PreggyEggy said:


> Hey brunettebimbo, you forgot to move me to the 6th! :haha: Thanks for organising this thread. :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Easter!

Damn internet connection! I'm not at home so using a toggle and it's crap!
I could have sworn I had moved you! Will do it now. Sorry :blush:


----------



## cjh

Hi Everyone,

How are we all this week?? 

Karenxxxxx


----------



## lolababes

cjh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How are we all this week??
> 
> Karenxxxxx

Hey hun alls fine here, been clothes shopping today with a friend, not bought maternity wear but some leggings n tops in a bigger size! They are long baggy tops so hopefully will fit for a few weeks lol :blush: Primark is ace :happydance:. We are going again when we know if this LO is a boy or girl for baby clothes :happydance::happydance::happydance:. How have you been??

https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.png


----------



## laurietate25

Serenity81 said:


> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> aww thats lovely... scan pics are something to treasure at the time!!! It gets worse when u have them, my house is full right from when my 1st was born, im a bit of a camera finatic... just love photos!! xx
> 
> Ha ha, me too, I love my camera. People do not believe the amount of photo albums I have of my kids. There are photo's of them all over the house and in their rooms they all have a collage of photo's from when they were babies up until now. It's just amazing sometimes looking at photo's and thinking where on earth did my babies go :dohh: They were babies one minute and then all grown up the next. I have a 9 year old son, a 6 year old daughter and a four year old son, they just grow up so quickly, my son starts high school in two years...unbelievable xxClick to expand...

They grow too fast in my eyes, seems like only yest i was aving kai and he is 5 now! he'll be 6 when beby due.
xx


----------



## laurietate25

Hi all i went for my 12 wk scan today, at 13+ 4, it was totally amazing and sonographer said ur baby is dancing and nodding her head!! it was FAB, i had 3 pics for FREE tho they aint the best pics that she done.
She dated by scan 10/10/10 but my consultant told me to keep 8/10/10 cos my periods were regular and it was only 2 days out. Plus i have prem babies anyway... hoping this one stays in a little longer this time!!
xxx


----------



## cjh

lolababes said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How are we all this week??
> 
> Karenxxxxx
> 
> Hey hun alls fine here, been clothes shopping today with a friend, not bought maternity wear but some leggings n tops in a bigger size! They are long baggy tops so hopefully will fit for a few weeks lol :blush: Primark is ace :happydance:. We are going again when we know if this LO is a boy or girl for baby clothes :happydance::happydance::happydance:. How have you been??
> 
> https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.pngClick to expand...


Hi,
Yeah i'm okay thank you. Got my blood test results through the post today and that was good so i'm thinking another hurdle passed lol!!!! 
I got some maternity clothes the other day, with my first I just lived in trackie b's as it was all over the winter but this time I don't think i'll be wanting to wear trackie b's in the summer lol!!!
It's exciting going shopping for bubba isn't it?? We went to Babies R Us on Saturday and had a spend up and it felt brilliant - really exciting!! Like you I can't wait to find out the sex and then go shopping for baby clothes.
Glad you're okay though xxxxx


----------



## cjh

laurietate25 said:


> Hi all i went for my 12 wk scan today, at 13+ 4, it was totally amazing and sonographer said ur baby is dancing and nodding her head!! it was FAB, i had 3 pics for FREE tho they aint the best pics that she done.
> She dated by scan 10/10/10 but my consultant told me to keep 8/10/10 cos my periods were regular and it was only 2 days out. Plus i have prem babies anyway... hoping this one stays in a little longer this time!!
> xxx


Brilliant news, i'm really pleased for you that the scan went well and you was lucky to get the photos for free, at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!
It would be a cool date of birth if bubba arrived on 10/10/10.
How prem were you before?? My son arrived at 35 weeks exactly and i've been told there is a good chance that I will have a prem baby again.


----------



## KittyVentura

cjh said:


> at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!.

:shock:

£2.50 per photo is insane.

I thought mine were bad for charging £5 for 4 :hugs:


----------



## lolababes

KittyVentura said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> £2.50 per photo is insane.
> 
> I thought mine were bad for charging £5 for 4 :hugs:Click to expand...

Our hospital charges £4 EACH :hissy:!!!!!!!!!!! It was only £1 when I had the other 2!

https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.png


----------



## laurietate25

cjh said:


> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all i went for my 12 wk scan today, at 13+ 4, it was totally amazing and sonographer said ur baby is dancing and nodding her head!! it was FAB, i had 3 pics for FREE tho they aint the best pics that she done.
> She dated by scan 10/10/10 but my consultant told me to keep 8/10/10 cos my periods were regular and it was only 2 days out. Plus i have prem babies anyway... hoping this one stays in a little longer this time!!
> xxx
> 
> 
> Brilliant news, i'm really pleased for you that the scan went well and you was lucky to get the photos for free, at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!
> It would be a cool date of birth if bubba arrived on 10/10/10.
> How prem were you before?? My son arrived at 35 weeks exactly and i've been told there is a good chance that I will have a prem baby again.Click to expand...

I kno i was waiting to pay but they just let me go and just sent me back to the consultant for more tests. I had 3 too which was pretty good!
I was 33 wks on Kai the 1st and there was nothing they could do to stop it i was just too fast!! And only just made it to 36 wks on Regs after something started happening at 35 wks so i had to stay in hosp for a wk bed ridden before they couldnt do anything about it at 36 it was whey too fast!
Tho im so hoping its a girl :baby:this time and she lasts a while longer! 
They are monitoring me and i gotta go in at 28 wks and so on after that to make sure nothin starts too early.:wacko:
They did advise me that i would prob go early again... so begging bubs to stay in lol!!
Was it natural aswell for u? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> £2.50 per photo is insane.
> 
> I thought mine were bad for charging £5 for 4 :hugs:Click to expand...

£2.50 here too!

Lolababes are they hard back pictures in gold frames? £4 a fricking picture!!!?


----------



## laurietate25

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> £2.50 per photo is insane.
> 
> I thought mine were bad for charging £5 for 4 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> £2.50 here too!
> 
> Lolababes are they hard back pictures in gold frames? £4 a fricking picture!!!?Click to expand...

they usually charge with us b ut only sumin like 1-2 pounds. must of bn my lucky day cos lady was so nice to me too, they are usually grumps there x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh the lady at our NHS scan was grumpy. I am so glad we had change to go for a private scan where they where lovely.


----------



## lolababes

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> £2.50 per photo is insane.
> 
> I thought mine were bad for charging £5 for 4 :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> £2.50 here too!
> 
> Lolababes are they hard back pictures in gold frames? £4 a fricking picture!!!?Click to expand...

I know I was gobsmacked could not believe it :nope:!! the guy doing my scan was really nice tho n said there was not much point getting one at 7wk cz it wouldnt show much I havent had one at 12wk because I had an early one so gotta wait for my 20wk one now :dohh: just hoping they are worth it!!!!

https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.png


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sure they will be!!! Just get one and scan it on your computer and print off more!!


----------



## lolababes

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm sure they will be!!! Just get one and scan it on your computer and print off more!!

Haha never thought of that!!!! Will get the hubby 2 do that for def.

https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/a/a9mykwedg.png


----------



## laurietate25

tho i do think they worth it as it u can never get back what u have seen in the room so they are pictures u treasure!! x


----------



## iwanta8a8y

brunettebimbo said:


> Phew that was the longest update ever! Remind me not to have 4 days off again! :rofl:
> 
> Can any girls wishing to change anything do me a really big favour? Can you put the date you where/are? I'm going blind and that takes me the longest to find! :lol:
> 
> ****UPDATED TO HERE****
> 
> If anything is missing, I apologise, just give me a poke and I will do it! :D

your doing a fab job hun - hope you had a good few days off. 

2nd Oct - Can you put me down for :yellow: please, we arent going to find out the sex


----------



## ivy-pickle

Could you add me as well please, due on the 6th, dont know what i'm having yet!


----------



## Newt4

The storks are for guessing right now I dont think anyone knows their gender yet.


----------



## cjh

laurietate25 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all i went for my 12 wk scan today, at 13+ 4, it was totally amazing and sonographer said ur baby is dancing and nodding her head!! it was FAB, i had 3 pics for FREE tho they aint the best pics that she done.
> She dated by scan 10/10/10 but my consultant told me to keep 8/10/10 cos my periods were regular and it was only 2 days out. Plus i have prem babies anyway... hoping this one stays in a little longer this time!!
> xxx
> 
> 
> Brilliant news, i'm really pleased for you that the scan went well and you was lucky to get the photos for free, at my hospital they charge £ 2.50 per photo!!!
> It would be a cool date of birth if bubba arrived on 10/10/10.
> How prem were you before?? My son arrived at 35 weeks exactly and i've been told there is a good chance that I will have a prem baby again.Click to expand...
> 
> I kno i was waiting to pay but they just let me go and just sent me back to the consultant for more tests. I had 3 too which was pretty good!
> I was 33 wks on Kai the 1st and there was nothing they could do to stop it i was just too fast!! And only just made it to 36 wks on Regs after something started happening at 35 wks so i had to stay in hosp for a wk bed ridden before they couldnt do anything about it at 36 it was whey too fast!
> Tho im so hoping its a girl :baby:this time and she lasts a while longer!
> They are monitoring me and i gotta go in at 28 wks and so on after that to make sure nothin starts too early.:wacko:
> They did advise me that i would prob go early again... so begging bubs to stay in lol!!
> Was it natural aswell for u? xxClick to expand...

Yes it was natural, my waters went on a Friday night but me being a div didn't realised that was what it was, I thought it was baby pushing on my bladder and making me wee more :dohh: Then I had contractions all weekend which I thought was trapped wind - :dohh::dohh::dohh:, then eventually got taken in on the Monday and had him. Everyone keeps asking me if this time round when I get contractions "Will I go to the hospital this time??"
I actually was quite relieved in the end because I didn't get to that scared of giving birth stage at the end of the pregnancy:haha:


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> Hi all i went for my 12 wk scan today, at 13+ 4, it was totally amazing and sonographer said ur baby is dancing and nodding her head!! it was FAB, i had 3 pics for FREE tho they aint the best pics that she done.
> She dated by scan 10/10/10 but my consultant told me to keep 8/10/10 cos my periods were regular and it was only 2 days out. Plus i have prem babies anyway... hoping this one stays in a little longer this time!!
> xxx

Awww, that is absolutely fantastic that your scan went so well. I am so pleased for you, and that is fantastic you got your piccies for free aswell. Imagine having your baby on the 10th October 2010, I am always overdue so maybe just maybe :haha: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

ivy-pickle said:


> Could you add me as well please, due on the 6th, dont know what i'm having yet!

As Newt4 said the coloured stork on the left hand side are what people think they are having and when people begin to find out I will update with the correct colour on the right hand side. Just a bit of added fun! :D

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## Dimbo

Good morning :flower:

I had my scan yesterday and it was totally amazing :cloud9: Everything went just fine and they dated us ahead by 4 days (I don't believe it as I know when I OV'd, and DH is mega tall so think bean has inherited his genes lol) But I'm going with their dates as it makes me 13 weeks today :thumbup:

We got 3 photos and they were free :D, although we were prepared to pay whatever they charged. I saw 2 other people come out and they only got 2 photos so not sure why I had more :shrug: I'm not complaining through. The sonographer was lovely, it was a thoroughly pleasant experience :D 

It's so lovely to see that everyone is progressing well. I don't write much on this thread, but I do catch up every few days. I know I'm a few days early by BnB standards, but I love second tri so far :thumbup:


Can you change me from the 17th to the 13th please :flower:


----------



## TTC4No3

Glad to hear all the scans have gone well; mine isn't 'til this friday and I'm so impatient to find out that things are going fine; and I'll officially be in my 2nd trimester then too :happydance: Yay!
I'm still nauseous....! Really hope it will go away soon as can't imagine throwing up during the whole pregnancy :S

laura6914 - any updates from your scan?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone how are you all this morning? It is a beautiful sunny day here. Taking kids to see Nanny McPhee today hopefully it will be as good as the first one.

My doppler arrived this morning and it took me ages to find what I think was baby's heartbeat but it was so faint I had to really strain to hear it, anyone else found this or have you heard it quite clearly? 

Hope you all have a lovely day :flower:.


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> Morning everyone how are you all this morning? It is a beautiful sunny day here. Taking kids to see Nanny McPhee today hopefully it will be as good as the first one.
> 
> My doppler arrived this morning and it took me ages to find what I think was baby's heartbeat but it was so faint I had to really strain to hear it, anyone else found this or have you heard it quite clearly?
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day :flower:.

Morning, my sister has been to see Nanny McPhee and she said it was fantastic, so hopefully your kids will enjoy it. The last thing I went to see was The Spy Next Door, that was quite funny. It took me ages to find the baby's heartbeat the first time aswell, about half an hour, but when I found it it was really clear, sounded like galloping horses. I didn't believe it when I read it on the box that it sounded like that but low and behold it did. I sometimes have to have the sound up full to hear bubs heartbeat though and baby is still quite low down, about an inch up from my pubic bone. I have heard heartbeat on both sides, left and right but bubs was hiding from me yesterday and it took me forever to find it. xx


----------



## buttonnose82

yay dimbo, so glad your scan went so well! I can't wait till ours on friday!

we have our names picked out and i love them so much! we didn't wanna tell anyway until cupake is born but had to tell close family as my sister had announced she too is pregnant (yay) but then tried to tell us we couldn't have a certain name for our baby if it is a boy because she likes it, but we had alreayd picked it for a boy so had to tell family, but noone else will know until cupcake arrives


----------



## katix333

hey ladies! had my scan the 25th everything was perfect put me forward now god knows how but my new edd is 7th october so if i could be changed oh and i think its a boy :) x


----------



## kitkez

Hi, Just wanted to say that i've just had my first scan and i've been moved forward to the 29th September x


----------



## WantaBelly

Just stopping by to see how everyone's been doing and get updates. Thank you BrunetteBimbo for taking care of the thread, you're doing a GREAT job!! I'm glad everyones scans went well and everyone seems to be feeling good.......... I have a Dr.s appt today at 3pm ( Im in the US ) Hopefully I will get to hear the heartbeat this time but I promised myself not to worry if they can't just yet. I'll let you know how it goes.........


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope all goes well Wantabelly, let us know!!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## FierceAngel

evening! hope you are all well!x

could you move my edd to 17th October please :flower: 

as for gender we are staying team yellow but both thinking BOY!!!


----------



## Newt4

Yesterday I had 3 big bowls of soup and looked pregnant lol :)


----------



## subaru555

I got 3 big kicks today :) think it was baby cheering me up because daddy's working away and mum's really missing him!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thought i'd dip my toe in and say hello. 

Really glad your scan went well Laurie, have been meaning to message you. Congrats on everyone else's scans too. It is shocking what they charge for photos, ours were £3 a pop and we went for 3! Luckily she gave us about 6 but told us to hide them! 

I'm getting quite stressed at the mo as we're moving too, in 3 wks time! Got so much to organise its mad but all I keep thinking about is how i'll cope once we're in as know i'll be without broadband for a couple of weeks so i'm not gonna be able to get onto BnB!!! 

Re the gender thing i'm predicting a :blue: this time as said 'he' in the scan as a slip of the tongue and every time I look at the scan pics I get this feeling its a boy! Never had that with my daughter! OH would love a boy so that would be really nice for him but i'd be happy with either as would also love my daughter to have a sis. We will be finding out this time around so roll on 27 May which is when we have our next scan!!! 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

subaru555 said:


> I got 3 big kicks today :) think it was baby cheering me up because daddy's working away and mum's really missing him!

Your baby is kicking already? AWESOME!! :D

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## subaru555

yeah it does it when i use the doppler - yesterday was the first time i've felt it without pressing my stomach! Hoping they become more prominent.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brill!! Is this your first baby?


----------



## buttonnose82

eek 1 sleep till i FINALLY see cupcake again, so excited!

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## KittyVentura

My word. I am addicted to fish at the moment... not just any fish. Fillet O'Fish from McDonalds! I'm gonna be so fat. Whoopsie xx


----------



## laurietate25

subaru555 said:


> yeah it does it when i use the doppler - yesterday was the first time i've felt it without pressing my stomach! Hoping they become more prominent.

Crikey thats early i didnt think we could feel it that early, ive been monitoring mine closely but nothing as yet just like bubbly wind feeling which i kno is wind cos i remember the feelings very well with the other two. it was like a butterfly in the stomach feeling. is that what ur getting? x

Thats amazing to feel it this early, i shall concentrating very hard now to feel mine xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Morning Ladies..... 

Subaru thats exciting! I have felt my lil one kick already too but this is my 6th ........ I had my Dr's appt yesterday and during the ultrasound the Dr. said," I don't usually say anything about the gender this early but would you like to know? I felt a little guilty as my husband wasn't there but I had already seen what I thought the gender was and the Dr told me he's pretty sure its a Boy.......... I know its still early and I'm not running out to buy anything but I was wondering if anyone else has seen or been told this early???


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friend was told and 13 weeks :D


----------



## WantaBelly

Brunette was your friends little one a boy or girl if youdon't mind me asking?


----------



## Nik101

Hi, 

This is my first time posting on here, we had our 12 scan on Tuesday so glad to see a wriggly little bean, feels more real now. But still so very scared (we have miscarried before)

Does anyone else feel little shape pains across your thier lower tummy, i guess its all changing but some of them feel almost period pain like.. any twinge worries me ;-( 

We are currently due th 19Oct.. Seems such a long way off. 

X


----------



## Serenity81

Nik101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here, we had our 12 scan on Tuesday so glad to see a wriggly little bean, feels more real now. But still so very scared (we have miscarried before)
> 
> Does anyone else feel little shape pains across your thier lower tummy, i guess its all changing but some of them feel almost period pain like.. any twinge worries me ;-(
> 
> We are currently due th 19Oct.. Seems such a long way off.
> 
> X

Hi, welcome to BabyandBump, my name is Amanda, I'm 28 and this is my fourth pregnancy. The pains you are describing, I was having last weekend and I was really really worried but it turned out to be nothing, just ligament pains. Mine were more one sided though, not right across, but you are right any twinge worries you and it's always concerning when you feel pain, I wouldn't even have known that pain was normal if I hadn't have joined this site. I am due 26th September, I thought after first tri was over time would go in quicker but it isn't for me. xx


----------



## subaru555

laurietate25 said:


> subaru555 said:
> 
> 
> yeah it does it when i use the doppler - yesterday was the first time i've felt it without pressing my stomach! Hoping they become more prominent.
> 
> it was like a butterfly in the stomach feeling. is that what ur getting? x
> Thats amazing to feel it this early, i shall concentrating very hard now to feel mine xxClick to expand...

It's hard to explain, it's like baby is turning over and digging and arm and a leg in, just a quick sort of wiggle. Sometimes it feels like it's dancing! It's my first. I could feel bits when it moved during my scan, I'm in love with our baby. :)

It's nice because it's like a reminder that it's there keeping me company as Daddy is working away in Mexico

x


----------



## kstancook

my edd is 10/10 and I think im having a boy and we will find out May 8th!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

WantaBelly said:


> Brunette was your friends little one a boy or girl if youdon't mind me asking?


Boy.
She had to be told this early as they think she can only carry boys.


----------



## brunettebimbo

kstancook said:


> my edd is 10/10 and I think im having a boy and we will find out May 8th!!!


We find out the sex then too!!:happydance:

Can't wait. We think we are having a boy too.

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## Marrissa_E

Ladies, can i join u a bit earlier? I find the forums at 1st tri don't apply to me anymore. 

Also, my EDD has shifted from 21st to 19th :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Marrissa_E and welcome to the 2nd tri :flower:.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone started to have a really dull ache in their lower back?


----------



## going_crazy

Morning Ladies! :flower:

brunette - no back ache here, but hoping it's not too painful - probably ligaments stretching? :hugs:

I suppose I'm 'officially' here in 2nd tri now :yipee: Feels quite nice to move up!!
I found peanuts heartbeat this morning within 10 minutes :happydance: and it was very clear, DH and my 3 DD's all got to hear it too! I also definately felt peanut move - wasn't very strong, but definately him!! (or her!)

Anyway - enough about me :blush:

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend? xxxx


----------



## cjh

going_crazy said:


> Morning Ladies! :flower:
> 
> brunette - no back ache here, but hoping it's not too painful - probably ligaments stretching? :hugs:
> 
> I suppose I'm 'officially' here in 2nd tri now :yipee: Feels quite nice to move up!!
> I found peanuts heartbeat this morning within 10 minutes :happydance: and it was very clear, DH and my 3 DD's all got to hear it too! I also definately felt peanut move - wasn't very strong, but definately him!! (or her!)
> 
> Anyway - enough about me :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend? xxxx


Hi,
I just replied to you on your other post!!!
Hope you're okay and well done on finding heartbeat this morning, i've got a doppler too and I THINK i'm finding the heartbeat most days,it starts with a wheeshing kind of noise and then a noise which I think is the heartbeat, does this sound right?????
Karenxxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Had my scan this morning; baby's looking fine and my due date for October 12th was confirmed :D At my private early scan they said the baby was 5 days smaller than my ovulation date but it's caught up fine now I guess :D

Pic: https://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4894/p1090681.jpg


----------



## WantaBelly

I love your scan pic TTC..... 

How's everyone today? Amazingly I woke up feeling better than I have felt in MONTHS!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Glad to hear your feeling better WantaBelly. Your scan pic is lovely TTC4No3.

I heard baby's heartbeat for the first time with OH last night on my doppler it was like a train so fast so now OH is calling baby Ninky Nonk after the train from In The Night Garden :haha:.

Think I overdid things this morning while cleaning and hoovering feeling quite sore and uncomfy now so just going to rest for the rest of today :coffee:.

What are you all putting baby in to sleep when you bring them home ie straight into cot/cotbed or crib/moses basket? I had a crib with my other two but was thinking of a moses basket this time.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## TTC4No3

Going for moses basket; that's what I used with previous 2 and found it useful as it's light enough to move around so you can have it in the lounge during the day etc. They do outgrow them quite quickly though :(


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better WantaBelly. Your scan pic is lovely TTC4No3.
> 
> I heard baby's heartbeat for the first time with OH last night on my doppler it was like a train so fast so now OH is calling baby Ninky Nonk after the train from In The Night Garden :haha:.
> 
> Think I overdid things this morning while cleaning and hoovering feeling quite sore and uncomfy now so just going to rest for the rest of today :coffee:.
> 
> What are you all putting baby in to sleep when you bring them home ie straight into cot/cotbed or crib/moses basket? I had a crib with my other two but was thinking of a moses basket this time.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.

Hello you, how are you???
Like you I think i've overdone it and am shattered now!! I done my housework this morning, then went to a friends for tea and cake - mmmmmm yum yum!!! and the come home and done my office work and i'm exhausted, I still can't believe how this bubba is wiping me out lol!!! I hope you have a lovely quiet and relaxing afternoon. I want to do the same but I know i've got to get up and start dinner soon boo hoo!!!

As for the moses basket/cot question, well we have said that bubba will go into a moses basket during the day so that I can carry it around if needed and then at night it will go into it's cot. Callum still doesn't sleep through the night and he's 3,mainly due to very bad sleeping habits in the early months caused by us and the most annoying loud next door neighbours!!!!! We still have to lay next to him every night to get him to sleep and I have vowed that the new bubba will be able to fall asleep on it's own.

Hope you're okay
Karenxxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen,

My OH is home from work so think he'll be doing dinner tonight he doesn't know it yet :haha:. I've not moved off the couch all afternoon feel so lazy.

Think we'll def go for moses basket I'm desperate to buy it soon but think I'll wait till we know what we're having, not long now gender scan on 29/4 :happydance:.

I feel for you having a 3 yr old that doesn't sleep that well i don't know what I'd do if I didn't get my sleep and have thankfully been blessed with two that have slept right through from very early on, fingers crossed this ones the same or I'm in for a shock :wacko:.

Hope you get a chance to put your feet up soon.

Jo x


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> My OH is home from work so think he'll be doing dinner tonight he doesn't know it yet :haha:. I've not moved off the couch all afternoon feel so lazy.
> 
> Think we'll def go for moses basket I'm desperate to buy it soon but think I'll wait till we know what we're having, not long now gender scan on 29/4 :happydance:.
> 
> I feel for you having a 3 yr old that doesn't sleep that well i don't know what I'd do if I didn't get my sleep and have thankfully been blessed with two that have slept right through from very early on, fingers crossed this ones the same or I'm in for a shock :wacko:.
> 
> Hope you get a chance to put your feet up soon.
> 
> You are so lucky to have your OH makind dinner, my Husband has NEVER EVER made me a meal of any kind and I would love to have him cook for me every now and then!!
> 
> Are you having a private gender scan??? We've got one on the 25th April - only 2 weeks to go :happydance


----------



## cjh

cjh said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> My OH is home from work so think he'll be doing dinner tonight he doesn't know it yet :haha:. I've not moved off the couch all afternoon feel so lazy.
> 
> Think we'll def go for moses basket I'm desperate to buy it soon but think I'll wait till we know what we're having, not long now gender scan on 29/4 :happydance:.
> 
> I feel for you having a 3 yr old that doesn't sleep that well i don't know what I'd do if I didn't get my sleep and have thankfully been blessed with two that have slept right through from very early on, fingers crossed this ones the same or I'm in for a shock :wacko:.
> 
> Hope you get a chance to put your feet up soon.
> 
> You are so lucky to have your OH makind dinner, my Husband has NEVER EVER made me a meal of any kind and I would love to have him cook for me every now and then!!
> 
> Are you having a private gender scan??? We've got one on the 25th April - only 2 weeks to go :happydance
> 
> 
> Oh and just to add i've been with hubby for 9 years now and he's not long popped back home to get the digger and has decided to tell me that he'snow going to work tomorrow which means i've got to go and make his packed lunch and i'll have to set the alarm in the morning now GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Blimin Men!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Karen - He's only making it cause I can't be bothered so he won't get fed otherwise, I have to tell him step by step what to do I sometimes think I'd be as well just doing it myself. We've been together 9 years also and this is a first he would never choose to make me a nice meal. Never mind shouldn't complain at least he's trying.

Yes we're having private gender scan on 29th April can't wait hope baby keeps it legs open :haha:.

Does your OH work alot of weekends? Mine does normally but works quiet just now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are having a crib in our bedroom and a moses basket downstairs so I don't have to lug it around when H2B isn't at home :D


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Karen - He's only making it cause I can't be bothered so he won't get fed otherwise, I have to tell him step by step what to do I sometimes think I'd be as well just doing it myself. We've been together 9 years also and this is a first he would never choose to make me a nice meal. Never mind shouldn't complain at least he's trying.
> 
> Yes we're having private gender scan on 29th April can't wait hope baby keeps it legs open :haha:.
> 
> Does your OH work alot of weekends? Mine does normally but works quiet just now.


He used to work every Saturday before Callum arrived and then I suffered with PND after he was born and it just became a routine that he didn't work Saturdays anymore,but gradually they've been creeping up again and this year he's worked every single one!!!!! What does your OH do for a living??


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi OH is an Electrician, what does yours do?

Sorry to hear you had PND so did I after my first was ok after my second but still worry it will come back this time wouldn't wish it on anyone.

Going to go for a bath now but I've got a feeling I'll be joined by my 4 year old, can't even have a bath in peace :dohh:.

Jo xx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi OH is an Electrician, what does yours do?
> 
> Sorry to hear you had PND so did I after my first was ok after my second but still worry it will come back this time wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> Going to go for a bath now but I've got a feeling I'll be joined by my 4 year old, can't even have a bath in peace :dohh:.
> 
> Jo xx

HaHa i've just got in the bath and the dog has decided he wants to join me -no chance lol!!!

It's reassuring to know you never got it with your second, did you do anything to try and prevent it coming back?? I'm really scared it will return because as like you said wouldn't wish it on anyone as it's horrendous.

My hubby is a landscaper.

Have a lovely bath and a good relax xxxxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

lol my dog loves the water and no there's no chance she'd be getting in with me either. I'm still not in bath was just listening to baby's heartbeat again before I go, its like a little train.

I think the things that contributed to my PND the first time around didn't happen the second time around and I was much more prepared for what to expect. My whole two birthing experiences were so different. So no I didn't intentionally do anything different was just more prepared and aware of what happens and also I think once you've looked after one baby the second is easy. Fingers crossed we will both be happy mummies with healthy babies.

Right really must go for this bath before it gets cold.

Jo :flower:


----------



## PreggyEggy

I managed to nab a cute moses basket half price from Mamas and Papas. I wasn't going to get one because I think they're expensive considering they don't use them long...buuut my heart took over my head! Before I knew it, I was telling myself I could get a stand on ebay...:blush: I don't regret it though, I love looking at it! And hey, I agreed to let my husband get a Luna mix for £100 on offer in Mamas and Papas instead of the hugely expensive Quinny travel system I wanted (still want!), so I think we can afford it now! :haha:

I've got a bit of a TMI question to ask...:wacko: For the last week or two, I've had really dry nipples. :blush: Ick, it's embarrassing, and gross! The skin is all flaky! Is this pregnancy related, and has anyone else got it? It's not itchy, thank god. Can I just stick some moisturiser on it? I'd google it but...:dohh: I'm starting to realise that google and pregnancy don't mix.


----------



## Staceiz19

hey brunette can u please mark my guess as boy .. i just have a feeling and i will be finding out in 3 weeks, gender scan yay lol 

thanks


----------



## beeehere

Hi there all, Well i was due on the 15th Oct now a dating scan has been done and i'm due 9th Oct..... (but hoping it will be 10/10/10 as i was born 4/4/74)


----------



## lolababes

Hey girls how are we all doing?? Im feeling great at the mo seem to have a lot more energy this week :happydance::happydance: (combination of the sun and a week off work tho I think). Me and my DH laughed in bed last night as I now have a bump when I lay down. My belly looked really strange lol :dohh:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278prs__.png


----------



## TTC4No3

PreggyEggy said:


> I've got a bit of a TMI question to ask...:wacko: For the last week or two, I've had really dry nipples. :blush: Ick, it's embarrassing, and gross! The skin is all flaky! Is this pregnancy related, and has anyone else got it? It's not itchy, thank god. Can I just stick some moisturiser on it? I'd google it but...:dohh: I'm starting to realise that google and pregnancy don't mix.

I had the same thing; I got a tube of Lansinoh nipple cream (available at Boots, Mothercare etc) and the dryness was gone within 24 hrs :thumbup:


----------



## Clartylou

Hey girls

I am feeling a bit crap this evening. I was diagnosed with an inflammed bladder on Tuesday and I'm now on antibiotics, which were working a treat, but this evening I have felt terrible. My stomach hurts (in area of bladder) and I have horrible feelings in my vagina (TMI) also my pee is a bright yellow (think yellow highlighter!) apart from that pregnancy seems to be going well. My MS has calmed down alot and my tiredness isn't too bad at the minute either.

Hope everyone else is well.

Cx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies,

Clartylou, sorry to hear your not feeling to good hopefully your antibiotics will sort things out over the next few days. Try and take it easy :hugs:.

I ordered my pram (travel system) today so exciting :happydance:.

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend :flower:.


----------



## subaru555

Exciting stuff!

Well I'm just missng my DF like mad, can't wait for him to come home. He's 7000 miles away working. 

I've got such bad constipation just now it's really uncomfortable. Baby keep sreminding me it's there with little kicks :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Thanks, TTC4No3! I'll have to go see if I can go pick some up. :)

subaru555, I'm really jealous that you can already feel your baby kick! I can't wait to feel mine.


----------



## louisiana

hiya can u add me please got my scan on fri so im due on 11th oct. its team:yellow: for me


----------



## going_crazy

Morning Ladies! Hope all's ok? :flower:

I can definately feel peanut kicking me...... I was laying in bed this morning, playing around with my doppler and after I felt 2 or 3 little kicks! :yipee: I have been feeling *things* for about a week now, but these were definate kicks! 
Can't wait for them to get stronger and more regular!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend? I'm taking my girls cycling today so that should be interesting!!

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Weekends not been too bad thanks, bit of a lazy one but has been nice spending time alone with H2B!!

Worked out we have 14 more weekends alone before baby is due so best make the most of them! The other 14 are with H2B's kids so not much us time!

I used my friends doppler on Saturday, she found the heartbeat for me as she used it every single day when she was pregnant :lol: Last time I heard it at an ultrasound it sounded like a train but it sounds different on the doppler, quieter, more swooshing with a heartbeat in the swoosh. I'm going to get the midwife to listen Wednesday, I'm just not 100% convinced although I was listening then H2B wanted a listen and the little monkey moved and I couldn't find it again!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

Hi all, 

Havent been on really for a week or so but :wave: Im back now and i can move over here to the second Tri :happydance:

I have been feeling a few flutters over the past few days. Its amazing. Like you going crazy i cant wait for them to get stronger and more regular. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG can't believe you are 14 weeks and 3 days already!:happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Glad everyone is doing great! & jealous of tjose who are already feeling kicks! I keep tricking myself into thinking Im feeling kicks, but I'm sure it's just gas/air lol. It seems to be happening alot, but that's probably because I'm constipates. :S

Well, I can't wait until wednsday! My hospital has this class with a group of females all due during the same month. They teach where your baby is at in developement, what's normal to experience, and group discussions. Some times they will give us tours of the different birthing rooms and stuff! Wends will be my first class! So excited! It last about two hours! :D

yay! I get to obsess some more! Lol!


----------



## KittyVentura

Woop! Into my 16th week now and I felt baby move at the weekend. Yayyyys xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> Woop! Into my 16th week now and I felt baby move at the weekend. Yayyyys xx

You confused me then :lol:

I remembered that even though I am 12 week 2 days pregnant I am in my 13th week of pregnancy!!

I am so jealous, I can't wait to feel our baby move! :mrgreen:


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG can't believe you are 14 weeks and 3 days already!:happydance:

I know its going so so quick. Its actually not that long now until are babies will be here, time is going that quickly. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

PreggyEggy said:


> I've got a bit of a TMI question to ask...:wacko: For the last week or two, I've had really dry nipples. :blush: Ick, it's embarrassing, and gross! The skin is all flaky! Is this pregnancy related, and has anyone else got it? It's not itchy, thank god. Can I just stick some moisturiser on it? I'd google it but...:dohh: I'm starting to realise that google and pregnancy don't mix.

Yep mine where!

I got Boots Expert Moisturising Nipple Cream, it cost about £3 for a bigish bottle and now mine are no longer dry or cracked! :D

I even use it on my dry legs! :rofl:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning ladies, hope you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the gorgeous weather, looks like its going to be another lovely day today :icecream:.

So jealous of you ladies who have felt movement so early on I've still not felt a thing although when I use my doppler I can hear bubs moving about loads, still takes me ages to get the heartbeat :dohh:.

Hope everyone is well.

xx :flower:


----------



## laura6914

Hey Jo, how you doing chic? Hope your well. 

Just worked it our and i start my maternity leave in 12 weeks 6 days :happydance:. Im taking it early as im moving to Cheshire but i tell you it cant come quick enough. I used to love my job but im hating every minute that im here now. :sad2:

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thats no good if your not enjoying your work will you be going back after your maternity leave or you going to be a full-time mummy for a while? I've been a full-time mummy for 6 years now :shock:.

You moving to be nearer family? My geography is crap is Cheshire far from Berkshire? We've been trying to sell our house for over a year now and its really getting me down :cry: would have loved to be moved by time baby comes.


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> Woop! Into my 16th week now and I felt baby move at the weekend. Yayyyys xx
> 
> You confused me then :lol:
> 
> I remembered that even though I am 12 week 2 days pregnant I am in my 13th week of pregnancy!!
> 
> I am so jealous, I can't wait to feel our baby move! :mrgreen:Click to expand...

Lol, I know... anything to feel a bit further ahead so I go by the week I'm in not the week I've attained xx


----------



## laura6914

DJBSCANNON said:


> Thats no good if your not enjoying your work will you be going back after your maternity leave or you going to be a full-time mummy for a while? I've been a full-time mummy for 6 years now :shock:.
> 
> You moving to be nearer family? My geography is crap is Cheshire far from Berkshire? We've been trying to sell our house for over a year now and its really getting me down :cry: would have loved to be moved by time baby comes.


Cheshire is about a 3 hour drive from where i live now. Im not going back to work for a while. I want to watch the little one grow up and not miss things like the first steps and first words. It would break my heart for a child minder or someone to see that before me. 
Yeah we are moving closer to family. Its an hour away from my mums and just round the corner from the OHs mums so its good all round. :thumbup:


----------



## Jox

Hello Ladies,

After my dating scan today can i please have my due date changed from 25th Oct to 22nd Oct!!!

Thank you xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jox said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> After my dating scan today can i please have my due date changed from 25th Oct to 22nd Oct!!!
> 
> Thank you xxx

Done for you :)

Girls I feel terrible today, I have been nauseous ALL day (I normally throw up in the morning and then feel sick in the evening) and now I have thrush and cystitus now! I think I am just going to go for a bath and then climb into bed and feel sorry for myself!:cry:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

[/QUOTE]


Girls I feel terrible today, I have been nauseous ALL day (I normally throw up in the morning and then feel sick in the evening) and now I have thrush and cystitus now! I think I am just going to go for a bath and then climb into bed and feel sorry for myself!:cry:[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, bath and then tucked up in bed I'm sure will help and hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow :hugs:.


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, sorry to hear that you have been feeling nauseous brunette bimbo. I went for my private scan today and the fantastic news is that I am infact on team pink, not blue like I thought. It was a huge but very welcome surprise. The worrying news is that babys cord is wrapped round her neck and he said the way it has wrapped means it's unlikely she will get out of it. Then I was on my way home when I got a phone call telling me that my friends baby who was born 10 weeks early died at 4o'clock this morning, so I've spent a good deal of this afternoon in tears. I am exhausted, so many emotions I've gone through today. 'll post scan pics later xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Team pink!!!

What have they said about her cord being around her neck? Is it a bad thing?

Sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:

Serenity your the first person to have a stork on both sides and first to get it wrong! :rofl: We find out in 3 weeks and 5 days! So exciting!!


----------



## Serenity81

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: Team pink!!!
> 
> What have they said about her cord being around her neck? Is it a bad thing?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend:hugs:
> 
> Serenity your the first person to have a stork on both sides and first to get it wrong! :rofl: We find out in 3 weeks and 5 days! So exciting!!

Ha ha trust me to be the first one to be wrong, I was honestly so sure I was having a boy,! I really don't know how bad it is but I am trying to stay away from google. I have an appointment with my gp tomorrow as I want to know how serious it is. I'm terrified she will strangle herself. My 20 week nhs scan is 4 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity81 - thats great news your having a girl and after being so convinced it was a boy I'm convinced I'm having a boy but secretly hope to hear at my gender scan that its a girl, hope everythings ok with the cord being round her neck, let us know what your GP says. What terrible news about your friend :hugs:.


----------



## WantaBelly

Brunette I'm sorry to hear your feeling under the weather.... Hope you get to feeling better soon!

Serenity CONGRATULATIONS!! :flower: Try not to worry too much about the cord, I know thats easier said than done but I was told the same thing with my 4th daughter and by the time I had gotten further along she was fine and it was no longer around her neck. You're in my prayers.

Not much about me today just don't feel like I'm EVER going to get a proper bump.....this is #6 and I expected one by now, not a bump in sight.... :nope:


----------



## cjh

Serenity81 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to hear that you have been feeling nauseous brunette bimbo. I went for my private scan today and the fantastic news is that I am infact on team pink, not blue like I thought. It was a huge but very welcome surprise. The worrying news is that babys cord is wrapped round her neck and he said the way it has wrapped means it's unlikely she will get out of it. Then I was on my way home when I got a phone call telling me that my friends baby who was born 10 weeks early died at 4o'clock this morning, so I've spent a good deal of this afternoon in tears. I am exhausted, so many emotions I've gone through today. 'll post scan pics later xx


Congratulations Serenity, that's great news that you're having a little pink bundle of joy. 
I hope everything is okay with regards to the cord around her neck, hopefully it will rectify itself soon.
And i'm really sorry to hear about your friend's baby, such a shame.
xxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Serenity, congrats on team :pink:

Hopefully all will be fine with the cord! Caitlyn had it wrapped twice, I had to have it monitored at my 32 week scan and then when she was born I had an hour of pushing allowance before they gave in and delivered her assisted :hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> Serenity81 - thats great news your having a girl and after being so convinced it was a boy I'm convinced I'm having a boy but secretly hope to hear at my gender scan that its a girl, hope everythings ok with the cord being round her neck, let us know what your GP says. What terrible news about your friend :hugs:.

*I was honestly in complete shock when he said a girl as I was utterly convinced that I was having a boy. I will definetely let you know what the gp says and thanks  xxx*



WantaBelly said:


> Brunette I'm sorry to hear your feeling under the weather.... Hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Serenity CONGRATULATIONS!! :flower: Try not to worry too much about the cord, I know thats easier said than done but I was told the same thing with my 4th daughter and by the time I had gotten further along she was fine and it was no longer around her neck. You're in my prayers.
> 
> Not much about me today just don't feel like I'm EVER going to get a proper bump.....this is #6 and I expected one by now, not a bump in sight.... :nope:

*Thankyou so much, it's nice to hear from someone who has gone through the experience and excellent to hear that it came off her neck aswell. I just can't stop thinking about it, the thought of it is horrible xxx*

Congratulations Serenity, that's great news that you're having a little pink bundle of joy. 
I hope everything is okay with regards to the cord around her neck, hopefully it will rectify itself soon.
And i'm really sorry to hear about your friend's baby, such a shame.
xxxxx[/QUOTE]

*Thank you, my friend would be grateful to know that you are all sending your condolences, I am devastated for her, he was absolutely perfect and beautiful but he was just born too soon. I really hope the cord will rectify itself soon aswell, thanks xxx*



Twiglet said:


> Serenity, congrats on team :pink:
> 
> Hopefully all will be fine with the cord! Caitlyn had it wrapped twice, I had to have it monitored at my 32 week scan and then when she was born I had an hour of pushing allowance before they gave in and delivered her assisted :hugs:

*Thank you also, it's great to hear two reassuring stories about the cord being around a baby's neck, I just thought the worst and you were able to deliver naturally, I thought it would have meant a section for sure!  xxx*


----------



## PreggyEggy

Serenity, congrats about find out you're having a girl! :D I hope that your GP can reassure you about the cord. It's awful about your friend, I'm so sorry...:nope::hugs:

Hope you feel better soon, Brunette! :thumbup:

I've been so impatient today. :blush: I've been eating sugary sweets, chugging down cold Dr Pepper, and I even had a lovely relaxing bath...nothing! :shrug: I'm not liking this part of the pregnancy...not being sick is great, yes, but now I feel like nothing is happening! No bump, no movements...I know it's early, but still! Is it October yet?! :headspin::wacko: I feel like a little girl waiting for christmas, lol.


----------



## Serenity81

Here are a few pictures of my princess:

https://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae82/Serenity81_photos/AL16_14.jpg

https://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae82/Serenity81_photos/AL16_8.jpg

https://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae82/Serenity81_photos/AL16_1.jpg

https://i960.photobucket.com/albums/ae82/Serenity81_photos/AL16_13.jpg

You can tell quite clearly where the cord is wrapped around her neck in one of them


----------



## Jox

Jox said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> After my dating scan today can i please have my due date changed from 25th Oct to 22nd Oct!!!
> 
> Thank you xxx

Should also say im guessing my little Beanie is a boy!!! so Blue stork for me for now!

Thank you

xxx

P.S serentity - congrats on your princess and i am so so so sorry for your friends loss :-(


----------



## Newt4

She looks beautiful Serentity! I hope everything works out about the cord.


----------



## StonesWife

THATS IT I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!

I'm moving to second tri! lol First tri just doesn't seem to apply to me and I've been lurking in second tri for a while now. And since some of my fellow October girls are now here I've decided to crash the party, hope no one minds? I'm 13 weeks 1 day so I feel like I'm close enough right?


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> THATS IT I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!
> 
> I'm moving to second tri! lol First tri just doesn't seem to apply to me and I've been lurking in second tri for a while now. And since some of my fellow October girls are now here I've decided to crash the party, hope no one minds? I'm 13 weeks 1 day so I feel like I'm close enough right?

:rofl: I've crashed it already and I am 12 weeks 3 days!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Serenity huge congrates on your pink bump chick, i hope the chord issue sorts itsself out. I can imagine how worried you must be, im sure all will be fine though. :hugs:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Serenity your pictures are brilliant!
I can see what you mean about the cord, it looks like it's not wound around her neck but more hanging round her neck which could only be a good thing?


----------



## Serenity81

brunettebimbo said:


> Serenity your pictures are brilliant!
> I can see what you mean about the cord, it looks like it's not wound around her neck but more hanging round her neck which could only be a good thing?

Thank you so much. And you are right, after I had looked at the pictures for the millionth time last night and watched the video of her it looks like she is wearing a necklace, lol. And in the video she actually has a hold of the bit around her neck and is rubbing it on her nose! xx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> morning all,
> 
> Serenity huge congrates on your pink bump chick, i hope the chord issue sorts itsself out. I can imagine how worried you must be, im sure all will be fine though. :hugs:
> 
> xx

Thanks hun, I am honestly still having it sink in that I am having a girl. I am thrilled to bits but I really thought I was having a boy! I am pretty worried about the cord but trying not to worry too much xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww bless her, might be like a comfort blanket! :lol:

The cord looks exactly how it looks when H2B hangs the dog lead around his neck! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

it does look like she is wearing it around her neck and rubbing it on her nose, how cute is that bless her. 

Im convinced im having a boy, Im desperate for a girl but happy either way. Whilst we are on the subject can the stork by my name be changed from pink to blue please. Thank you muchly. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone feel guilty for preferring a certain sex?

I mean I will be happy no matter what I have but I would like a girl because I know that's what H2B is really hoping for as he already has 2 boys, I also would be scared of having a boy, I only know what I am doing with a girl! :rofl:


----------



## Serenity81

Jox said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> After my dating scan today can i please have my due date changed from 25th Oct to 22nd Oct!!!
> 
> Thank you xxx
> 
> Should also say im guessing my little Beanie is a boy!!! so Blue stork for me for now!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> P.S serentity - congrats on your princess and i am so so so sorry for your friends loss :-(Click to expand...

Thanks Jox, I am devastated for her and her partner. Their son was absolutely gorgeous and I can't believe he's gone xxx


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone feel guilty for preferring a certain sex?
> 
> I mean I will be happy no matter what I have but I would like a girl because I know that's what H2B is really hoping for as he already has 2 boys, I also would be scared of having a boy, I only know what I am doing with a girl! :rofl:

I dont feel guilt, but same as you i would absolutly love a daughter. OH already has a son and i have always had my heart set on having a girl but as long as the baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters. Boy or girl it will be loved just the same. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel guilty for preferring a certain sex?
> 
> I mean I will be happy no matter what I have but I would like a girl because I know that's what H2B is really hoping for as he already has 2 boys, I also would be scared of having a boy, I only know what I am doing with a girl! :rofl:
> 
> I dont feel guilt, but same as you i would absolutly love a daughter. OH already has a son and i have always had my heart set on having a girl but as long as the baby is happy and healthy thats all that matters. Boy or girl it will be loved just the same.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeh we are the same, I don't mind aslong as it's happy and healthy :D


----------



## laura6914

it feels like such a huge wait to fine out. I have called the baby she since the beginning but after having having my scan and using the nub theory i have started calling the baby he. That way i can get used to the idea and if it turns out to be a girl then even better. 

I find there are loads of lovely gorgeous girls clothes but hardly any boy clothes, what do you think?

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no there are some lovely boy stuff aswell, Matalan have a lovely newborn range for boys and girls! :D https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/Catal...=true&isServiceProduct=false&keywords=newborn

I just think my guilt comes from that if our baby is a boy (which I am pretty convinced it is) that we will feel guilty because we wanted him to be a girl. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity - your little girl looks gorgeous with her necklace I'm sure everything will be fine with the cord. 

Brunettebimbo - I feel slightly guilty wanting a girl over a boy as I already have one of each but even they both want a little sister. At the end of the day whatever we have will be loved. 

Hi laura, I'm now convinced boy going by nub theory so am also calling bubs he and if it turns out to be a girl it will be a bonus. Girls stuff is always so much nicer although next and debenhams has a lot of really cute boys outfits and babygros.


----------



## laura6914

oh really i will have to have a look there. thank chick. I have been looking in Asdas range and there are some gorgeous girls things but not much for boys. they do have sme gorgeous boys clothes in Next but they are pricey and they grow out of the clothes so quickly. 

I know exactly what you mean hun, but honestly as soon as you see the baby no matter what is is all those thoughts will go away. Are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## ttc_lolly

brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone feel guilty for preferring a certain sex?
> 
> I mean I will be happy no matter what I have but I would like a girl because I know that's what H2B is really hoping for as he already has 2 boys, I also would be scared of having a boy, I only know what I am doing with a girl! :rofl:

I too feel a lil bit guilty... I really would love a boy, and I know deep down my OH would too! But that's only really because I always wished I'd of had a big brother growing up, to sort of protect me, if u know what I mean? Instead I had 3 big sisters, and we all used to argue and fight with each other constantly :rofl: But as long as bean is healthy, I really don't mind :)

Whilst on that note, please could I be moved from the 8th to the 9th? And also can my stork be changed to pink as I am pretty adamant it's going to be a girl! I have my private gender scan on the 25th so will update as soon as we find out! Thanks!


----------



## laura6914

Hey Jo, :wave: yeah Next stuff is gorgeous.Cant wait to start buying boy/girl clothes now., I have so much nuteral stuff already. 

Sorry Brunettebimbo, just seen that your havng a gender scan so you must be finding out :dohh:

xx


----------



## Jox

Serenity81 said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> After my dating scan today can i please have my due date changed from 25th Oct to 22nd Oct!!!
> 
> Thank you xxx
> 
> Should also say im guessing my little Beanie is a boy!!! so Blue stork for me for now!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx
> 
> P.S serentity - congrats on your princess and i am so so so sorry for your friends loss :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jox, I am devastated for her and her partner. Their son was absolutely gorgeous and I can't believe he's gone xxxClick to expand...

If she is up to it please point her in the direction of Stillbirth, Neo-natal section...ive had so much support...those ladies have got me through the past 3 1/2 months. Sending her and her family so much love and hugs xxx


----------



## ayh78

Please could I be moved from 17th to the 10th - my bubs has made up a whole week! 
Thank you!
BTW, I think I'm having a :pink:, but totally unconfirmed as yet.


----------



## cjh

ayh78 said:


> Please could I be moved from 17th to the 10th - my bubs has made up a whole week!
> Thank you!
> BTW, I think I'm having a :pink:, but totally unconfirmed as yet.


Oh wow 10/10/10 - how exciting!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello! 13 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## cjh

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hello! 13 weeks today! Yay!


Hi, congrats on bubba. How are you??
Karenxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am very well and excited.

Well, not quite so well as I feel down the stars yesterday but I'm pretty sure all is fine, I've just buggered my shoulder.

But I am loving being pregnant :D


----------



## cjh

Sue Dunhym said:


> I am very well and excited.
> 
> Well, not quite so well as I feel down the stars yesterday but I'm pretty sure all is fine, I've just buggered my shoulder.
> 
> But I am loving being pregnant :D

Oh no,I hope you're okay. How did you manage to do that??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Running for the tube. Won't do that again!


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> Hey Jo, :wave: yeah Next stuff is gorgeous.Cant wait to start buying boy/girl clothes now., I have so much nuteral stuff already.
> 
> Sorry Brunettebimbo, just seen that your havng a gender scan so you must be finding out :dohh:
> 
> xx

I sure am 8th May!!:happydance:
3 Weeks 4 Days!! Eeek!

I'm off to Primark on Friday in Manchester to get myself some long tops that will grow with me and I'm going to look at the baby section too :mrgreen:


****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## KittyVentura

Youch! Stairs scare me but then I am the clumsiest woman alive x


----------



## mummygiraffe

moving over a bit early but 1st tri forum is becoming quite irrelavent-can't believe I'm finally here though. As i thought I lost this one at 6 weeks.

Anyway I think I'm having a girl so please add me a PINK stork. No idea where i get teh icon for this.

Very excited especially since my sickness is practically gone from all day everyday to once every other day for a short time only since Thursday! Finally!

Know what your saying about guilt for preferring a sex over the other. It's natural i think, doesnt mean you'll not love having the opposite though.

Really bugs me when people look down on finding out the gender at scans too. I had a friend who said to me 'no, we just care about it being healthy' she said it in a tone as if I meant the sex was more important than the health. Well forgive me for saying but DUH-surely everyone wants a healthy baby!! Personally I can't wait the whole 9 months to know, I want that extra time to bond with whatever sex the baby is, especially if its opposite to my gut feeling. I won't choose the baby's name til the day I meet them so thats a huge suprise for me. (sorry rant over-must be the hormones)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hello Mummygiraffe

Congratulations and welcome to 2nd Tri and October Bumpkins :hugs:.

If you go into the smiles and show all smilies the pink stork is in there along with loads of other cool ones to use.

Glad your sickness is going mine was terrible this time round.

Jo :flower:


----------



## bumbleberry

Finally had dating scan! Can you please move me from Oct 15th to Oct 12th please, now I can officially join 2nd Tri!!!


----------



## 2805

Hi Ladies! I

know im abit premature but i need to change my due date to the 25th Oct! I think im having a boy! thanks xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone..... :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning....well actually it's afternoon here! :hi:

My sickness seems to be getting worse, throwing up this morning was horrendous and now I can't shift the nausea! :(

I've only managed to eat 1 toasted tea cake and H2B keeps tell ing me off!! :(


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning Wantabelly!

How're you? xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls, 

Sorry not been on much. 

Sorry to hear about your friend Serenity, that's awful. Really pleased your scan went well though and congrats on team :pink:! Your pics are gorgeous! 

I was adamant I felt a few flutterings yesterday eve but feeling a bit silly as thinking about it i'm only 13 1/2 wks so way too early. Think it was about 18 wks with my daughter! Perhaps it was just wind! I guess only time will tell! 

xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Oh I forgot to add my guess, please put me down for a pink stork. I'm due the 17th! Much thanks!


----------



## reallyready

Dr. just bumped me to Oct 2nd. 

Thanks!


----------



## laura6914

morning everyone, 

Hope we are all doing well. I have been throwing up this morning. Thought ut was all behind me as havent been sick in a few weeks. Guess not. Is anyone else suffering with head aches? I am and its starting to get to me now. 
Anyways, on a higher note im feeling pretty great today. I have my grandparents coming to see me on Saturday, and OH has bought me a gorgeous eternity ring which im hoping to pick on on friday so im really excited about that. 

How is everyone else feeling today?

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

woke up with some bleeding this morning :cry: i haven't had any bleeding all pregnancy, so i am a little freaked out! :cry: we rang the number the midwife gave us at booking appointment to just be told 'ring your gp' so here i am witingfor the clock to turn 8.30am so i can ring:cry:

i can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## laura6914

oh no hunny, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
How bad is the bleeding? Is it light or heavy? Thinking of you and sending you all the luck in the world. Im praying its nothing to worry about. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O buttonnose:hugs:

I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry just yet. 

:hi: Laura, I'm not too bad, I've thrown up this morning as usual but I feel loads better than I did yesterday!

I have my midwife coming at about 10.30 for my first home visit :)


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> oh no hunny, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> How bad is the bleeding? Is it light or heavy? Thinking of you and sending you all the luck in the world. Im praying its nothing to worry about. xxx

it's light but i also have some back ache with it :cry: got appointment with GP at 9:30 :cry:


----------



## laura6914

:wave: hi Brunettebimbo, glad your feeling better today. yey on the widwife visit. thats so much easier having it at home. I have to see my MW at the GP surgery. 

Buttonnose, it sounds ok to me. I have back ache all the time. Im sure everything will be ok. PLease keep us updated hun, we will all be thinking about you. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would rather have it at the GP surgery :lol: I'm going to lose precious BnB time having to make my house spick and span! :rofl:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Buttonnose sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: keep us updated.

Morning Laura, how lovely of your OH to buy you an Eternity Ring. Thats crap that your sickness is back yuk.

Brunettebimbo - good luck with your midwife app don't overdo it with the cleaning.

I'm so so bored at the moment just counting away the days until my gender scan so I can go out and buy some pink or blue stuff.


----------



## laura6914

brunette, BnB does seem to have that control over my life to. :rofl:So what happens at a home visit. Ive never had one before.

Morning Jo chick, how you doing. sickness seems to be easing now but im still cramping and its driving me mad. I have cramped throught this whole pregnancy so far. Not nice. 
Its a gorgeous ring, he was going to wait until i had the baby but couldnt wait. I have chose a gorgeous one to go with my engagement ring. ill have to post a pic when i get it this week. :happydance: no what you mean about the gender scan. mine seems forever away. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Look forward to seeing pic Laura bet its beautiful.

I used to think people that spent all day on the internet where really quite sad and had nothing better to do with their time. I have turned into one of those people I feel like my computer is a limb that I can't live without I am completely obsessed with BnB if I'm not on the laptop I'm on the net on my phone its crazy :haha:.


----------



## laura6914

HA HA HA i think thats what TTC and being pregnant does to you. Sends us all crazy one way or another.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure what happens at a home visit! Will let you know :D

Pregnancy is making me nuts, I notice every twitch and pinch. I am terrified that something will go wrong :(

I have 3 weeks 3 days until gender scan! :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I nipped upstairs to get my urine sample ready for the midwife, came down and my bloody dog had eaten my breakfast:growlmad: I don't share my toasted teacakes with ANYONE!

I've got cramps today, like the feeling just before AF arrives and I don't like it :(


----------



## laura6914

3 weeks, god i wish mine was that close. Im dying to know if the baby is a s/he. 

:rofl: at your dog. I get af cramps every time when my preiod would have been due. would you have been due round about now if your werent pregnant?

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Hey girls im gonna cheat and jump over to here im 12 weeks and 5 days now i think still waiting for my first scan on monday so excited :D hope baby isnt being lazy x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I dunno because my cycle was between 28 and 33 days so sometimes it was beginning of month, sometimes middle, sometimes end!

My dog is lucky I had 1 teacake left or she would have been going to the shop to get me some more!! :rofl: :shock: I need some more!!! ARGHHH

Mines only 3 weeks away because we are going private! Our 20 week scan isn't until 7th June and that seemed a long way away from my 9 week 5 day scan without seeing bean!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Steffyxx said:


> Hey girls im gonna cheat and jump over to here im 12 weeks and 5 days now i think still waiting for my first scan on monday so excited :D hope baby isnt being lazy x


Don't worry about it, I came over at 11 week something! :rofl: All my friends came over then so I followed! :mrgreen:


----------



## laura6914

BB you crack me up :rofl: I want a private scan but seems like a wast of money cause a few weeks after having it would be my 20 week one so im holding on and being patient ITS KILLING ME. 

Hey Steffy, wlecome over hun. Where you from in the Midz? Im from West Brom. Mum still lives there. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh but you could have it in 1 week 2 days :rofl:

I am so bloody impatient!! You wouldn't think we had 2.5k left to pay on our wedding before August!! :rofl:

I think I have an alcofrolic on my hands! My baby is craving Blue Wkd at 10.30am!! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

your really not helping my bank account saying it like that :rofl:

Ohhh dont, i could of murdered a glass of Rose blossom hills last night, and now today the thought of it turns my stomach. :haha:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wanna join my hunt for Blue Raspberry Fizzy Panda Pops? I can't find them anywhere and figured they would be agood substitute! :rofl:

How long have you got until your gender scan?


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning lovelies!

So I have my "16" week appointment today! Hopefully I get to hear the heartbeat. Yays! I had nightmares all week so far that I'd forget my mat notes. Luckily I haven't!

Feel so bloody drained though. I actually had more energy last week and I thought it was the beginning of the end of the hibernation phase but this week I'm more tired than I've ever been. Pooopooo! 

Is anyone finding it really expensive when it comes to food atm? I can't predict what I want to eat from one day to the next and every day I have to go and buy something random and specific

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep, I have a thing about Greggs Chicken Tikka Baguettes at the moment and sweets....and crisps......and now I want Raspeberry Panda Pop's!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

back from dr's! he was so nice!

he listened to baby who was very happy, he said he thinks the bleeding is due to cervical erosions, he told me to try not worry and to rest up for a few days

It really knocked me for 6 this morning, never been so scared in my entire life!


----------



## laura6914

Ill join you on the hunt chick. :haha: My Gender scan is the 28th May, millllleeeesssss away **stamp my feet** :haha:

Oh yes Kitty im finding it the same. my cravings are savory things. Sausage rolls, pasties from greggs (steak bakes to be precise) and crisps. Yummy. 
I have my MW appointment on Monday, totally forgot until you just mentioned it. Ive been so obsessed with my scan i forgot about my WM :rofl:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh button nose thats fantastic news hun it really is. So glad all is fine. Now take the advise and rest as much as you can :hugs:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> back from dr's! he was so nice!
> 
> he listened to baby who was very happy, he said he thinks the bleeding is due to cervical erosions, he told me to try not worry and to rest up for a few days
> 
> It really knocked me for 6 this morning, never been so scared in my entire life!

O good I am so glad everything is ok! :D

Did he say how you got the erosions?


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> Ill join you on the hunt chick. :haha: My Gender scan is the 28th May, millllleeeesssss away **stamp my feet** :haha:
> 
> Oh yes Kitty im finding it the same. my cravings are savory things. Sausage rolls, pasties from greggs (steak bakes to be precise) and crisps. Yummy.
> I have my MW appointment on Monday, totally forgot until you just mentioned it. Ive been so obsessed with my scan i forgot about my WM :rofl:
> 
> xxx

:wohoo: :happydance: Thanks! The search is on!

Hmm I would stamp my feet too!!

I could not cope waiting until the 7th June, it's miles away!! 

My midwife still isn't here, hope she isn't much longer, I'm supposed to be back at work at 1.15 and I want to nip into town in search of Raspberry Panda Pops! :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> back from dr's! he was so nice!
> 
> he listened to baby who was very happy, he said he thinks the bleeding is due to cervical erosions, he told me to try not worry and to rest up for a few days
> 
> It really knocked me for 6 this morning, never been so scared in my entire life!
> 
> O good I am so glad everything is ok! :D
> 
> Did he say how you got the erosions?Click to expand...

he said most likely due to the increase in hormones due to pregnancy, that would make sense why it happened now i guess because i must have had a 'hormone surge' this week as my breasts have started leaking too


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow leakage already!
So glad everything is ok! :mrgreen:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Buttonose - thats great news you must be so relieved :hugs:.

Brunettebimbo - I've never heard of raspberry panda pops :shrug: so can't help with your search.

My gender scan is two weeks tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: won't it be great when we all know what we're having :happydance:.

I don't have any specific cravings seems to change between sweet things and savoury things, got a huge bowl of tuna pasta salad in the fridge which I'm considering devouring very soon :haha:.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have tuna pasta in the fridge too! :lol:

Midwife has been, she is so nice! She took my blood, checked BP, took a urine sample, gave me loads of leaflets on classes etc, a pregnancy book and a voucher for Mum-to-Be essentials pack!

I've to go to the center at 16 weeks to hear babies heartbeat :happydance:

I told her about my cramping and she said it is totally normal at this stage as my uterus is moving up from behind my pubic bone.

I think I'm going to scoff some tuna salad and then go and hunt for Panda Pop's!

Apparently there is a chippy 15 minutes drive away that sells them! :rofl: Will have to send H2B out to get me some!


----------



## purpleblond

Hi Ladies

I hope everyone is ok and enjoying their bumps! 

I'm gatecrashing the second tri a bit early but can I be added to the 24th October? 

20 week scan on 7th June (seems like ages away!!) Gut feeling says a boy which probably means it's a girl!!!


----------



## **angel**

Anyone else not finding out sex? xxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

**angel** said:


> Anyone else not finding out sex? xxxx

we aren't finding out :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

purpleblond said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and enjoying their bumps!
> 
> I'm gatecrashing the second tri a bit early but can I be added to the 24th October?
> 
> 20 week scan on 7th June (seems like ages away!!) Gut feeling says a boy which probably means it's a girl!!!

Added for you! :D

I have my 20 week scan that day too, I honestly couldn't wait that long so have booked in for a gender scan on 8th May! 3 weeks away:happydance:

I'm due a day before you too :D


----------



## KittyVentura

So, we heard the heartbeat and it was magical! It's such a relief to have another reassurance that panda safe and well!

I also had it confirmed that OH and I are both blood A positive which is good, I'm as healthy as can be... nothing in my pee, great BP and not anaemic etc... and as a bonus I got told I don't have aids or hepatitis. Well I knew that anyway but it's always nice to hear :D 

We will be finding out the sex but waiting til our 20 week scan to do so... only 19th May so not too long to wait and I'd hope we'll be in the new house well before so that'll keep my busy. I'd like to think I could wait til the birth to find out but I'm too impatient. Kudos to those ladies that can wait :D 

xx


----------



## StonesWife

I can't wait, I'm to impatient! lol Congrats to those girls who can wait!!


----------



## lushious09

hey newish here but im 14 weeks pregnant today and just had my scan everything looks great and im all healthy and well ^_^ baby bean looks cute 2 haha it was kicking and wiggling loads on the scan!... im due 13th oct :) x


----------



## xpinkyperkyx

hi please can i be added on list? babies due 12th oct and i'm guessing a boy as this pregnancy has been totally different from my little girls. now 14wks+1 so looking forward to having a mooch through the posts! xxxx


----------



## mummygiraffe

I also have tuna p7asta in teh fridge and have been having tuna and cucumber snadwiches. In moderation of course!!

In fact i made a thread about my tuna cravings yesterday-lol. must be an April thing!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi and welcome lushious09 and xpinkyperkyx hope you enjoy 2nd tri :flower:.

Mummuygiraffe - it was your tuna thread that got me started yesterday :haha: just think how brainy our babies will be with all this fish :rofl:.


----------



## mummygiraffe

whoopsy! Not good seeing as it's limited-very annoying to crave these things!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey I think I'm on Team :blue: :) if you wanna put that next to my name... will find out in May whether I'm right or not :)


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi Ladies - I haven't quite moved over yet, but will you please put Mr.:blue: next to my name? I'm due the 27th...Can't wait to be joining you guys soon!

Thanks!


----------



## lushious09

i think im team blue! im sure i got a glimpse of summit when she measured the babys legs lol! but didnt wanna say out in case she was like "no silly thats the umbilical cord or summit daft ... u never no lol bt will find out in 6 weeks so annoying i have to wait over a month to see baby again grrr


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Well im officially getting large. An officer at work (i work in a police station) just came and asked fr some help wth something and whilst sat at my desk sorting it for him he said..... ahhhh your pregnant, how far are you? WOW i must be showing now. :happydance: :happydance: I thought i was showing but to have someone else notice it is a great feeling. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I only like Tuna, fish :sick: so that's the only fish my little one is getting at the moment!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> morning all,
> 
> Well im officially getting large. An officer at work (i work in a police station) just came and asked fr some help wth something and whilst sat at my desk sorting it for him he said..... ahhhh your pregnant, how far are you? WOW i must be showing now. :happydance: :happydance: I thought i was showing but to have someone else notice it is a great feeling.
> 
> xxx

That's brill, I can't wait to get to that stage, I wear a stupid tunic uniform at work (I'm a Dental Nurse) and although it's getting tighter it isn't obvious!

That reminds me I need to find maternity shirts for work....I am NOT wearing their horrible polo shirts!!

I love this shirt from George but can't find it on their website and they don't seem to have a contact email that I can send them the picture! :lol:
 



Attached Files:







P160310_07.25.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura6914

morning hun :wave:
weird you are all craving tuna. I have totally gone off it. Well i can eat it in moderation. But butter :sick: i cant stand the thought of it or the smell of it. Actually makes me heave. 

I remember you posting about that shirt before hun. Its gorgeous. I popped into Asda the other day and have bought some gorgeous tops that fit nicely around my bump and show it off. may be worth popping into your local store and having a look and you could show staff the picture and see if they can help. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Our Asda only has a small George section. I'm off to Manchester tomorrow, I'm guessing they will have a George?

I'm not craving tuna, it's what H2B made for tea so I had some for lunch!

I haven't got any really cravings at the moment, only the blue stuff! :lol:

You craving anything?


----------



## laura6914

Im sure they will have one there hun. Where are you going? Trafford Centre? 

Not really to be honest. At first it was double cheesburgers from McDonalds but nowadays i just eat anything in site thats savory. Not craving anything as such.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ermm wherever Primark is! :rofl:

I keep changing my mind on what I want to eat!


----------



## laura6914

OOHHHH i love primark. You can get some gorgeous baby things in there which also gives me the excuse to buy something for me and th house at the same time :haha:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to remind you or tell you if you didn't know that the ADSA baby event starts on 20th April :happydance:.

I wish I had a noticible bump I can see it but think because I'm tall I hide it well so noone else notices :nope:.

Anyone elses boobs still sore mine are ok during the day while supported but at night they are excruciating and my nipples are stinging, they have grown so much whereas with my last two pregnancies they hardly changed :shrug:.


----------



## buttonnose82

i am really stuggling girls :( The events of yesterday have really knocked my confidence in the outcome of this pregnancy, I have never once had any negative feeling about this pregnancy but now I am not confident at all and just keep crying :cry:

I am having alot of achyness when i stand up or even sit up straight, apparntly cervical erosions can cause small contractions and they are making my uterus very tender, I am just so scared :cry:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Buttonnose - So sorry your feeling like this can you maybe phone your midwife and have a chat and see if you can get some reassurance from her that everything is ok? I'm sure any pains your having are nothing to worry about ,all day yesterday I was so sore at my pubic bone the pain was quite sharp, to be honest theres not a day goes by when I don't feel uncomfortable or sore.

Who said pregnancy was easy!

Sending you big :hugs: and hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy being pregnant.

Jo xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's very true!! My belly is constantly feeling tender or I feel uncomfortable! Plus, pains are quite common throughout pregnancy - ligament pain is just as bad as labour pain someone was telling me and don't forget your uterus is constantly stretching to accomodate your baby too! Try not to worry :)


----------



## cjh

Hi Everyone,

How are you all doing/feeling???

Buttonose - I really feel for you sweetie, I am sure everything is just fine with bubba, but,like someone else said, try and get in touch with a midwife - that's what they're there for to help and reassure you. If the doctor you saw yesterday was anyway worried, he would have said. Try to take it easy and do some internet baby window shopping and that will cheer you up. Take care. xxxxx

Jo - what's the asda baby event??? Do they have some good bargains??
I've bought some bits already but i've been holding off buying any clothes until I find out if it's a boy/girl - 25th April WOOHOOOOOO :happydance: But, if there are some good bargains to be had at that event,I might buy some of each and then take back what I won't need. Mind you i've got 3 friends having babies in the next few weeks so i'm sure I can always use the bits I buy.

Anyway, chat soon 

Karenxxxx


----------



## Newt4

DJBSCANNON said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to remind you or tell you if you didn't know that the ADSA baby event starts on 20th April :happydance:.
> 
> I wish I had a noticible bump I can see it but think because I'm tall I hide it well so noone else notices :nope:.
> 
> Anyone elses boobs still sore mine are ok during the day while supported but at night they are excruciating and my nipples are stinging, they have grown so much whereas with my last two pregnancies they hardly changed :shrug:.

My boobs are also still sore and have grown so much! Im hoping they stop hurting soon,


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh said:


> Jo - what's the asda baby event??? Do they have some good bargains??
> I've bought some bits already but i've been holding off buying any clothes until I find out if it's a boy/girl - 25th April WOOHOOOOOO :happydance: But, if there are some good bargains to be had at that event,I might buy some of each and then take back what I won't need. Mind you i've got 3 friends having babies in the next few weeks so i'm sure I can always use the bits I buy.
> 
> Anyway, chat soon
> 
> Karenxxxx

Hi Karen

The asda event is basically just a huge sale on all baby products from clothes to stair gates, sterilisers, nappies, wipes, toiletries (all johnstons stuff £1 a bottle) even fairy non bio washing tabs and powder so basically anything baby related. Its on until the 8th May so you could wait until then to get blue or pink outfits. Theres also more offers online according to the brochure I got today.

Not long until your scan mine is the 29th April can't wait :happydance:.

How are you keeping? I've been really uncomfy the last couple of days sometimes it feels like I'm all squashed up inside.

Take care 

Jo xx

Newt4 - Quite happy about boobs getting bigger :happydance: but oh the pain if only it would go away the other sad thing is once babies here my boobs will probably deflate :cry: never mind I'll get that boob job one of these days :haha:.


----------



## Newt4

DJBS- not me lol, I miss my small boobs. So much easier to support playing sports.


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> Jo - what's the asda baby event??? Do they have some good bargains??
> I've bought some bits already but i've been holding off buying any clothes until I find out if it's a boy/girl - 25th April WOOHOOOOOO :happydance: But, if there are some good bargains to be had at that event,I might buy some of each and then take back what I won't need. Mind you i've got 3 friends having babies in the next few weeks so i'm sure I can always use the bits I buy.
> 
> Anyway, chat soon
> 
> Karenxxxx
> 
> Hi Karen
> 
> The asda event is basically just a huge sale on all baby products from clothes to stair gates, sterilisers, nappies, wipes, toiletries (all johnstons stuff £1 a bottle) even fairy non bio washing tabs and powder so basically anything baby related. Its on until the 8th May so you could wait until then to get blue or pink outfits. Theres also more offers online according to the brochure I got today.
> 
> Not long until your scan mine is the 29th April can't wait :happydance:.
> 
> How are you keeping? I've been really uncomfy the last couple of days sometimes it feels like I'm all squashed up inside.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> Newt4 - Quite happy about boobs getting bigger :happydance: but oh the pain if only it would go away the other sad thing is once babies here my boobs will probably deflate :cry: never mind I'll get that boob job one of these days :haha:.Click to expand...


Hi Jo,

Oh the Asda event sounds good, we haven't got one near us but i'll take a trip to the nearest one when it's on, i'm always up for a bargain lol!!!
I returned all my maternity clothes that i'd bought because they were too big and have re-ordered them from Peacocks in a smaller size :happydance: I ordered them originally in a size bigger that I was but they just kept falling down and then I noticed that Peacocks were half the price so ordered them from there and they came within 24 hours and they are well comfy. Are you in maternity clothes yet??? 
Are you eating loads?? I just can't stop eating still, it's actually beginning to bug me now lol!!!! And it's all rubbish i'm eating, at the moment it's chocolate digestives i'm scoffing non stop all day long!!
Oh and i'm the same as you, boobs are okay during the day but at night time geez they hurt!!
Karenxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in maternity clothes already! I found that I had to buy a size 10 because 12's fell down! I was a size 10-12 before getting pregnant but lost weight in first few weeks of pregnancy due to MS!

Typical, the baby event ends the day we have our scan! :(


----------



## cjh

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm in maternity clothes already! I found that I had to buy a size 10 because 12's fell down! I was a size 10-12 before getting pregnant but lost weight in first few weeks of pregnancy due to MS!
> 
> Typical, the baby event ends the day we have our scan! :(


Hi,
You are so lucky to have lost the weight, I just can't stop eating so all i'm doing is piling it on lol!!! All my maternity clothes are a size 12, but if I carry on like this for the next 5 months i'm going to be huge!!!!
Hope you're feeling okay
xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not lucky losing weight, trust me I would rather be putting it on for babies sake! At this stage I should be putting 1lb a week on but I'm not! I'm still under my pre pregnancy weight.

H2B told me the other night my face is looking scrawny! That's what MS does to ya!


----------



## cjh

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not lucky losing weight, trust me I would rather be putting it on for babies sake! At this stage I should be putting 1lb a week on but I'm not! I'm still under my pre pregnancy weight.
> 
> H2B told me the other night my face is looking scrawny! That's what MS does to ya!

I wouldn't worry too much,when I was pregnant with my son,I was ill the whole way through the pregnancy and was on anti sickness tablets so I basically just didn't eat at all and had lost weight at the end of the pregnancy. My hubby used to tell me I looked scrawny too - aren't they nice hey!!!!
Has your MS gone now??


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: He is just worried for me and baby that's all! He is so protective over me and bump!

I still throw up every morning and feel nauseous for most of he day. Some days it is so bad I can barely eat but then others I have to eat to stop the nausea!


----------



## cjh

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: He is just worried for me and baby that's all! He is so protective over me and bump!
> 
> I still throw up every morning and feel nauseous for most of he day. Some days it is so bad I can barely eat but then others I have to eat to stop the nausea!




I do really feel for you,it's hard. I hope it eases off for you soon.
It's amazing how all pregnancies are different, like I said earlier with DS I was ill the whole time and it was a relief to be nausea free when he was born but with this one I have had the odd hour or so of nausea but I just can't stop eating rubbish!!
We always want what we can't have, I have been worried because I wasn't getting nausea/sickness and wanted it, then when you do have it you don't want it!! I don't want to put on weight but if you don't you want to lol!!! It's a never ending cycle isn't it??
I really hope you start to feel better soon, take care of yourself.
Karenxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep I guess it's just the joys of becoming a Mum!
This is my first so I suppose I am bound to worry more! :lol:

Well I suppose I better make a move! I'm still tucked up in bed and I need to have a shower and get ready to meet my friend in town at 9.30! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

How are we?

Well last night i went in the bath and my boobs have started leaking? Its not watery milk. More like solid skquishy milk (i hope you understand that :rofl: )
And i have put on half a stone. Weighed myself last week i was 8st 1 and now im 8 1/2 stone. Have no idea where it has come from. :shrug:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I wasn't even that weight before pregnancy!! I was 9st 11lb before pregnancy 9st 10lb!

Good news I haven't weighed myself in a while and I have put 5lb back on from when I had terrible morning sickness at 5 weeks!:happydance:

Weightgain is something that I am not bothered about, well obviously aslong as it's not ridiculous amounts! MIL2B said to me the other day that I should watch my figure because of my wedding dress, you should have seen H2B's face he was so mad! We both turned round and said sorry but weight gain isn't an issue, our babies health is more important than whether the wedding dress needs taking out more or not!:growlmad:

I read somewhere else that someone elses boobs where leaking too! Think it's normal Hun :D


----------



## cjh

laura6914 said:


> morning all,
> 
> How are we?
> 
> Well last night i went in the bath and my boobs have started leaking? Its not watery milk. More like solid skquishy milk (i hope you understand that :rofl: )
> And i have put on half a stone. Weighed myself last week i was 8st 1 and now im 8 1/2 stone. Have no idea where it has come from. :shrug:
> 
> xxx


Hi,

LOL,i've just been having this conversation with brunnettebimbo!! I think you're weight gain is fine, I know i've put on more than that but am too scared to weigh myself now!!! I've kind of decided to just go with it now and just move in the gym when baby is here LOL!!
Hope you're okay xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, Weight gain doesnt bother me if anything im glad im putting it on as i was soooo skinny before (ill looking) i just cant beleive who rapid the weight gain is. 

Thank god the boob leaking thing is normal. I nearly threw up when i saw what was coming out. OH was crying with laughter. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

i checked my weight last week and was finally back up to the weight i was the day i got my BPF so guess it's now time to get putting on the weight, I don't mind though because it is all for a healthy cupcake :)

Laura ..... I started leaking at 15 weeks too! saying that i first 'leaked' 2 days before my BFP! I leaked till about 6 or 7 weeks then it stopped and now it has started again


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. Was it the same as what im describing. Not really watery, more solid. Sorry if its TMI. 

How are you feeling today chick and YEY on the weight gain. :happydance:

xx


----------



## jelliedills

Hi can you add me to the list please? DD 23 October (guessing a boy!!)
Thank you! xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning ladies

God your all up so early I'm not long up :blush:.

I lost a stone since becoming pregnant and have started to put on a few pounds. I've got maternity stuff but it still feels too big for me I'm desperate to get into it.

Laura - my boobs are the same its like creamy solid stuff that comes out of mine its yuk.

Karen - hadn't thought about peacocks will have to have a look in there see what there is, have you got much of a bump?

Brunettebimbo - poor you still throwing up hopefully it will pass soon.

Right I'm off to look at Peacocks see if I can spend more of OH's money :haha:.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

morning Jo :wave: thats the one. It's mingin, :sick:

I have been at work since 7 and as im not feeling very motivated to work today thought i would jump on here. :haha:

xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

:shock: 7!! What time will you finish?


----------



## laura6914

finish at 3 this afternoon. Im exhausted already. Kills me having to get up at half 5 every morning. Im working lates next week 2-10pm its a killer this job when pregnant i tell ya. 

xx


----------



## DottyLottie

I new here, also due on October the 5th :) This is my 4th baby!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

laura6914 said:


> finish at 3 this afternoon. Im exhausted already. Kills me having to get up at half 5 every morning. Im working lates next week 2-10pm its a killer this job when pregnant i tell ya.
> 
> xx

Don't think I could do it just focus on that maternity leave it will fly in then you can catch up on some well earned rest. My other 2 LO are on school hols so I have been so lazy and having long lies, back to normal next week though :dohh:.


Hello and welcome to 2nd tri Jelliedills and DottyLottie.


----------



## laura6914

it cant come round quick enough Jo. 12 weeks Sunday and counting. I dont blame you hun, enjoy your lie ins whilst you can have them. 

Welcome to the new ladies. 
xx


----------



## lolababes

Hi girls and welcome all the newbies, havent been on for a while been havin issues :cry: with the DH. Im sure its just my hormones but dont feel like he wants to come near me! My bump is coming along nicely tho and Ive felt some movements this past week :cloud9:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278pr___.png


----------



## Red Rose

*lolababes* Hope things have improved now. Hormones are fantastic things, but don't half mess up our emotions. :dohh:

I'm 16 weeks today. Feel like I can finally say how pregnant I am in months now! Celebrating by going to Kiddicare with mum, but on a tight budget until next payday. Booo!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## going_crazy

Morning ladies! :flower:

Hoping everyone is enjoying their weekend so far? Anyone got anything exciting planned??

lolababes, it probably is just your hormones, and hopefully things will improve :hugs:

I've got a long wait until Thurs now..... and not even pregnancy related :( DH has been suspended from work until disciplinary on Thurs, and it's possible they could sack him :cry: Long story, but basically he's a bus driver and had an accident (his fault) with a parked car. No-one injured, but caused the car to be a write off and caused £20,000 damage to the bus :dohh:

It's pants because the worry of him losing his job is very real (even though I don't think it's worth a dismissal - he has a 10year clean record!) and my hormones are making it even worse :wacko:

On a happier note - I can now find peanuts heartbeat within 1 minute :happydance:

Happy Weekend Everyone! :hugs:


----------



## lolababes

Red Rose said:


> *lolababes* Hope things have improved now. Hormones are fantastic things, but don't half mess up our emotions. :dohh:
> 
> I'm 16 weeks today. Feel like I can finally say how pregnant I am in months now! Celebrating by going to Kiddicare with mum, but on a tight budget until next payday. Booo!
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Think we just need a kick to communicate that bit more lol sure everything will be fine :dohh: 

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278pr___.png


----------



## EmandBub

Wow.
i was sure i'd posted here before, but apparently not! :haha:
hi everyone. :)
umm, this is my first bubba, due October 6th! xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone

Lolababes - hope you've sorted things out with OH, I'm so moody at the moment its ridiculous.

Going-crazy - thats not good news about OH you'd think they'd take into account that he's done 10 years with no incidents, hope it works out ok it must be such a worry. Well done on finding heartbeat so quickly it still takes me ages.

Emamdbub - welcome to 2nd tri I'm due on 6th as well but this will be my third!

Today I've been busy wallpapering my little girls bedroom and now I'm exhausted so thats me finished for today, but it will all start again tomorrow :dohh:.

Hope your all having a lovely weekend.

Jo xx


----------



## EmandBub

thankyou! 
wow!
3rd? haha!
i don't think i'll be doing this for a while again. :haha:
i see there's many mummys due the 6th! xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I was wondering if you could add my angel baby to the list, he was due on the 9th of october, we called him Max :angel: :hugs: thanks x


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> thankyou!
> wow!
> 3rd? haha!
> i don't think i'll be doing this for a while again. :haha:
> i see there's many mummys due the 6th! xx


Hi,
I'm due on the 6th too and this is my 2nd :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Hi!
Really?
wow!
there seem to be a lot of us due that day. :haha: 
has anyone thought of any names yet?.. :blush: xx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Lolababes - hope you've sorted things out with OH, I'm so moody at the moment its ridiculous.
> 
> Going-crazy - thats not good news about OH you'd think they'd take into account that he's done 10 years with no incidents, hope it works out ok it must be such a worry. Well done on finding heartbeat so quickly it still takes me ages.
> 
> Emamdbub - welcome to 2nd tri I'm due on 6th as well but this will be my third!
> 
> Today I've been busy wallpapering my little girls bedroom and now I'm exhausted so thats me finished for today, but it will all start again tomorrow :dohh:.
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend.
> 
> Jo xx


How funny - we've just been out looking at wallpaper for one of the lounge walls and hubby said who are we going to get to put it up?? Well, looks like it's you Jo LOL!!!!!
Hope you're okay 
Karenxxxx


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> Hi!
> Really?
> wow!
> there seem to be a lot of us due that day. :haha:
> has anyone thought of any names yet?.. :blush: xx


Well we've already got the girls name because first one was a boy!!! But, nothing so far for a boy. We find out (hopefully) next week what we're having so i'm going to wait till then now.
How about you??


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not decided, obviously!
but i have got a *huge* list.. :blush:
next week? wow! 
what's your sons name? :D xxx


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> i'm not decided, obviously!
> but i have got a *huge* list.. :blush:
> next week? wow!
> what's your sons name? :D xxx


His name is Callum James.

Are you going to find out what you're having??


----------



## EmandBub

aww, that's so handsome. 
i haven't decided yet, but i have time until my scan so i guess i'll wait and see!
trying to weigh out the pros and cons atm. 
are you? xx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't been on for a few days as I have really been struggling emotionally the last few days. The death of my friends baby has hit me really hard. I am also waiting to hear from my consultant at the hospital to see if he wants to see me earlier,my gp sent off the scan photo's to him to see what his opinion is. xxxx


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> aww, that's so handsome.
> i haven't decided yet, but i have time until my scan so i guess i'll wait and see!
> trying to weigh out the pros and cons atm.
> are you? xx

We've got a scan booked on the 25th to hopefully find out, as you can see i'm a very impatient person :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

awww, you're not! :haha:
did you find out with your first? xxx


----------



## cjh

Serenity81 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't been on for a few days as I have really been struggling emotionally the last few days. The death of my friends baby has hit me really hard. I am also waiting to hear from my consultant at the hospital to see if he wants to see me earlier,my gp sent off the scan photo's to him to see what his opinion is. xxxx


Hi Serenity,
Good to see you back on here hun xx
Sorry to hear you've been struggling these last few days, I really hope things start to get better for you.
Take good care of yourself.
Karen xxxxx


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> awww, you're not! :haha:
> did you find out with your first? xxx


Yes,but we waited until the 20 week scan at the hospital then, only because I didn't know then that you could pay and have one done earlier :haha: Mind you I bet hubby is glad I didn't know then!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i didn't know you could!
but isn't it less accurate? xx


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> aww, i didn't know you could!
> but isn't it less accurate? xx


I hope not otherwise bubba could be dressed in the wrong colour clothes LOL!!!


----------



## EmandBub

haha! i thought if you find out at 16 weeks it's only 75% compared to .. 95%? 
or something like that. :D xx


----------



## going_crazy

Mummy2Angel. said:


> I was wondering if you could add my angel baby to the list, he was due on the 9th of october, we called him Max :angel: :hugs: thanks x

So sorry to hear this hun, please look after yourself :hugs: xxxx



Serenity81 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't been on for a few days as I have really been struggling emotionally the last few days. The death of my friends baby has hit me really hard. I am also waiting to hear from my consultant at the hospital to see if he wants to see me earlier,my gp sent off the scan photo's to him to see what his opinion is. xxxx

Nice to see you back, sorry to hear about your friend's baby, sending lots of :hugs: to all involved, I cannot imagine what you are going through right now :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere

do you have any inclings as to the gender? :haha: 

and oh yeah, i've been meaning to ask you your name! :blush: xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere
> 
> do you have any inclings as to the gender? :haha:
> 
> and oh yeah, i've been meaning to ask you your name! :blush: xxClick to expand...

Me and other people think girl, craving sweet things which i have heard is linked to having a girl. But if i follow my family i will have a boy, as between my 2sisters 6kids there is only one girl who is one of the youngest.


----------



## Serenity81

Thank you so much Karen and going_crazy. You ladies on here really are the best for being supportive. I am hoping over the next few days my positivity will return but the funeral is on Monday so thats going to be hard for us all. I'm just devastated for them as they had been through so much to conceive him. I really appreciate your comments ladies, thanks xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere
> 
> do you have any inclings as to the gender? :haha:
> 
> and oh yeah, i've been meaning to ask you your name! :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Me and other people think girl, craving sweet things which i have heard is linked to having a girl. But if i follow my family i will have a boy, as between my 2sisters 6kids there is only one girl who is one of the youngest.Click to expand...

aahh, i think my bubba's a girl, but everyone else thinks girl!
and you never know, you might have a girl! xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

So glad the bleeding wasn't anything too sinister Buttonnose, please try not to worry as i'm sure your little beanie is just fine. :flower: 

:hugs: to you Serenity. 

I'm feeling a lot less sick now which is nice but the nausea has been replaced by an intense thirst and nasty headaches so getting dehydrated quite eaily. Been feeling quite a few flutters over the past few days though, especially at night when i'm in bed or lying on the sofa, so much earlier than with my first, think I was about 18 wks then. 

Can't wait for the scan now, have it on 27 May. Really hope they can tell the gender as OH v. keen to find out and i'm coming round to the idea too. Hope we get a good view! My sis wanted to find out at hers but their bubba was sat on its bottom and they couldn't get a good view! They decided not to book a gender scan as figured it was fate and they weren't meant to know! She was adamant they were having a girl though and they did! 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends and the lovely sunshine!

xxx


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere


Hi,
I'm due on the 6th too and I have my 20 week scan on the 19th too LOL!!!!
Hope you're well
Karenxx


----------



## Charlotte-j

Hi, can i be moved to the 17th please :flower:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Lolababes - hope you've sorted things out with OH, I'm so moody at the moment its ridiculous.
> 
> Going-crazy - thats not good news about OH you'd think they'd take into account that he's done 10 years with no incidents, hope it works out ok it must be such a worry. Well done on finding heartbeat so quickly it still takes me ages.
> 
> Emamdbub - welcome to 2nd tri I'm due on 6th as well but this will be my third!
> 
> Today I've been busy wallpapering my little girls bedroom and now I'm exhausted so thats me finished for today, but it will all start again tomorrow :dohh:.
> 
> Hope your all having a lovely weekend.
> 
> Jo xx
> 
> 
> How funny - we've just been out looking at wallpaper for one of the lounge walls and hubby said who are we going to get to put it up?? Well, looks like it's you Jo LOL!!!!!
> Hope you're okay
> KarenxxxxClick to expand...

Hi Karen - ended up finishing the last bit of papering last night so its just the paintig to do today. I quite enjoy papering find it quite theraputic until I start noticing all the bubbles :haha: luckily its all smoothed itself out this morning. I'll get round next weekend to start yours lol, you should give it a go its quite easy really.

Jo xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity81 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't been on for a few days as I have really been struggling emotionally the last few days. The death of my friends baby has hit me really hard. I am also waiting to hear from my consultant at the hospital to see if he wants to see me earlier,my gp sent off the scan photo's to him to see what his opinion is. xxxx

Hi Serenity - I wondered how you were doing had noticed you hadn't been on. It must be really difficult for you (and your friend) right now. Hope you hear from your consultant soon and find out about your babies cord. Sending you, your friend and everyone else involved lots of :hugs: for getting through tomorrow.

Jo xx


----------



## Claire300

Can I be added please!!!!!! I'm due October 13th!


----------



## lolababes

Serenity81 said:


> Thank you so much Karen and going_crazy. You ladies on here really are the best for being supportive. I am hoping over the next few days my positivity will return but the funeral is on Monday so thats going to be hard for us all. I'm just devastated for them as they had been through so much to conceive him. I really appreciate your comments ladies, thanks xxxx


Sending out big hugs :hugs: for you and your friend hun, Ill be thinking of you tomorrow and hope everything is ok when you see the doctor xxxx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev278pr___.png


----------



## Nik101

Serenity81 said:


> Nik101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here, we had our 12 scan on Tuesday so glad to see a wriggly little bean, feels more real now. But still so very scared (we have miscarried before)
> 
> Does anyone else feel little shape pains across your thier lower tummy, i guess its all changing but some of them feel almost period pain like.. any twinge worries me ;-(
> 
> We are currently due th 19Oct.. Seems such a long way off.
> 
> X
> 
> Hi, welcome to BabyandBump, my name is Amanda, I'm 28 and this is my fourth pregnancy. The pains you are describing, I was having last weekend and I was really really worried but it turned out to be nothing, just ligament pains. Mine were more one sided though, not right across, but you are right any twinge worries you and it's always concerning when you feel pain, I wouldn't even have known that pain was normal if I hadn't have joined this site. I am due 26th September, I thought after first tri was over time would go in quicker but it isn't for me. xxClick to expand...



Thank you its reasuring to hear, unfortunatly the twinges joined with bleeding caused me even more concern, but several scans later all still ok and now 14 weeks. This little blighter has to be a boy.. surly a girl wouldnt put me under so much worry. I do wish doctors would be more exact when they can help explain why all these things occur, but no 'its one of these things that happens' HOPEFULLY.. time will speed up soon and you get to meet your little one.. 
XXXX


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm due on the 6th too and I have my 20 week scan on the 19th too LOL!!!!
> Hope you're well
> KarenxxClick to expand...

Is this your 1st baby? or have you got other children. I was very shocked that they booked my scan on the 19th when i will be exactly 20weeks to the day. Are you hoping to find out the sex of your baby? or are you wanting a suprise?


----------



## cjh

ilovemybump said:


> Hi, can i be moved to the 17th please :flower:

Hi,

A fellow Essex mummy to be - yayyyyy!!!!

Karenxx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay. I haven't been on for a few days as I have really been struggling emotionally the last few days. The death of my friends baby has hit me really hard. I am also waiting to hear from my consultant at the hospital to see if he wants to see me earlier,my gp sent off the scan photo's to him to see what his opinion is. xxxx
> 
> Hi Serenity - I wondered how you were doing had noticed you hadn't been on. It must be really difficult for you (and your friend) right now. Hope you hear from your consultant soon and find out about your babies cord. Sending you, your friend and everyone else involved lots of :hugs: for getting through tomorrow.
> 
> Jo xxClick to expand...

Brilliant,look forward to next weekend then lol!!!


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Im new to the site and due on the 6th october. Got my 20week scan on the 19th may, me and my partner are still not sure whether to find out or not. He wants to but i dont. Keep trying to talk about it but we both stick to our ways and get nowhere
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm due on the 6th too and I have my 20 week scan on the 19th too LOL!!!!
> Hope you're well
> KarenxxClick to expand...
> 
> Is this your 1st baby? or have you got other children. I was very shocked that they booked my scan on the 19th when i will be exactly 20weeks to the day. Are you hoping to find out the sex of your baby? or are you wanting a suprise?Click to expand...

Hi,

No this will be my 2nd, I already have a 3 year old son. Is this your 1st??

Yes, we're going for a private gender scan on the 25th April (1 week woohoo!!!) to find out, i'm too impatient to wait until the 19th May lol!!! Are you going to find out the sex??


----------



## MadamRose

CJH

Well its my 1st, but i also have a little angel in heaven as had a miscarriage at 11weeks last time i was expecting. 
We are not sure about finding out the sex. At 1st we definightly weren't finding out the sex. Now people keep going its so much easier ect. And its made my partner want to know im trying to convince him not to want to :wacko: but we dont get anywhere when we talk about it.
Have you got any inclings on the sex of this baby? Hope you enjoy you can next week :thumbup:


----------



## Serenity81

Nik 101 that must have been very worrying for you, sorry to hear you have had such a stressful time. In my pregnancies my boys have caused me no worries but my girls have caused me no end of worries, lol. Great to hear that everything is okay with you now. Thanks to all you ladies for your lovely comments, I'm just taking it easy today and getting the kids things ready for school tomorrow xxxx


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> CJH
> 
> Well its my 1st, but i also have a little angel in heaven as had a miscarriage at 11weeks last time i was expecting.
> We are not sure about finding out the sex. At 1st we definightly weren't finding out the sex. Now people keep going its so much easier ect. And its made my partner want to know im trying to convince him not to want to :wacko: but we dont get anywhere when we talk about it.
> Have you got any inclings on the sex of this baby? Hope you enjoy you can next week :thumbup:


Oh i'm really sorry to hear you miscarried last time, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.
I'm positive it's another boy, Iwould like to have another boy too (obviously, I wouldn't care ifit was a girl either!!), my brother and hubby's sister all have boys and loads of them lol!! So,I think it's probably going to follow suit, how about you - have you any "feelings"??? 
I wish I could wait until the birth to findout and I admire all those couples who do, I'm the type of person that opens the presents before the day so there is no way I could wait 9 whole months to find out lol!!!
Karenxxx


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> CJH
> 
> Well its my 1st, but i also have a little angel in heaven as had a miscarriage at 11weeks last time i was expecting.
> We are not sure about finding out the sex. At 1st we definightly weren't finding out the sex. Now people keep going its so much easier ect. And its made my partner want to know im trying to convince him not to want to :wacko: but we dont get anywhere when we talk about it.
> Have you got any inclings on the sex of this baby? Hope you enjoy you can next week :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm really sorry to hear you miscarried last time, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.
> I'm positive it's another boy, Iwould like to have another boy too (obviously, I wouldn't care ifit was a girl either!!), my brother and hubby's sister all have boys and loads of them lol!! So,I think it's probably going to follow suit, how about you - have you any "feelings"???
> I wish I could wait until the birth to findout and I admire all those couples who do, I'm the type of person that opens the presents before the day so there is no way I could wait 9 whole months to find out lol!!!
> KarenxxxClick to expand...

Lol just to put a spanner in the works, what would you do if baby was being stubborn and desided it didnt want to show and had its legs crossed lol.
Well between my 2sisters who have 6children there is only 1girl. So if i went on that it will be a boy. However i think girl and so do alot of people i know. My nanny said the baby's face in my 12week scan looks like a girls face, well ive never heard of that before. 
If im not careful i can see my partner convincing me to find out. But with my 1st i have always really wanted to wait.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello my lovely mummies! 

16 weeks today (hooray) or "in my 17th week" as I prefer. It's going so fast now x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just popping by to say Hi, what a bloomin lovely day! I am just letting you know I THINK I am having a girl, this will be confirmed on 17 May, and it cant come quick enough! Take carexxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

6 pages to catch up on girls! You chatter boxes! :rofl:

I definately found Bean's heartbeat today, I am so happy! :D

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## millsbm89

i think i am having a boy im due oct 4th


----------



## 2wantedpls

I there, I am due on the 19th of october. please can you add me?

Thank you xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

:hi:


brunettebimbo said:


> 6 pages to catch up on girls! You chatter boxes! :rofl:
> 
> I definately found Bean's heartbeat today, I am so happy! :D
> 
> ****UPDATED TO HERE****

Congrats on finding heartbeat :happydance:.


Hello to all the newbies :hi:.


----------



## 2wantedpls

also think i am having a boy, but we arent going to find out!! eekk!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I find out in 2 weeks :dance:

Serenity: sorry to hear your having a hard time hun, will be thinking of you and your friend tomorrow! :hugs:

BB: Isn't it ace :dance:


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> CJH
> 
> Well its my 1st, but i also have a little angel in heaven as had a miscarriage at 11weeks last time i was expecting.
> We are not sure about finding out the sex. At 1st we definightly weren't finding out the sex. Now people keep going its so much easier ect. And its made my partner want to know im trying to convince him not to want to :wacko: but we dont get anywhere when we talk about it.
> Have you got any inclings on the sex of this baby? Hope you enjoy you can next week :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm really sorry to hear you miscarried last time, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.
> I'm positive it's another boy, Iwould like to have another boy too (obviously, I wouldn't care ifit was a girl either!!), my brother and hubby's sister all have boys and loads of them lol!! So,I think it's probably going to follow suit, how about you - have you any "feelings"???
> I wish I could wait until the birth to findout and I admire all those couples who do, I'm the type of person that opens the presents before the day so there is no way I could wait 9 whole months to find out lol!!!
> KarenxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol just to put a spanner in the works, what would you do if baby was being stubborn and desided it didnt want to show and had its legs crossed lol.
> Well between my 2sisters who have 6children there is only 1girl. So if i went on that it will be a boy. However i think girl and so do alot of people i know. My nanny said the baby's face in my 12week scan looks like a girls face, well ive never heard of that before.
> If im not careful i can see my partner convincing me to find out. But with my 1st i have always really wanted to wait.Click to expand...


This is very true and if he/she is anything like my son then I think we'll be in for a long wait. I heard somewhere that if you drink some lucozade or fizzy drink before going it makes bubba move around more so i'm going to give that a try lol!!!


----------



## EmandBub

cjh said:


> This is very true and if he/she is anything like my son then I think we'll be in for a long wait. I heard somewhere that if you drink some lucozade or fizzy drink before going it makes bubba move around more so i'm going to give that a try lol!!!

Ooh. I might try that! :haha: xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Grrrr, I'm so pissed off right now! My Nan asked my sister and my husband to move her old mattress out into the garden tonight, because it's being picked up tomorrow. My sister threw a wobbly...why can't Sam do it, why are you coddling her? etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not the type to be all "Oh, I'm pregnant! Wait on me hand and foot" but dragging a mattress down the stairs is definitely going to be pushing it! But does she care? No! Now I've got no choice, I'm not going to let my husband struggle with it on his own.

Not only that, but we'll have to eat something else tonight...for some reason, when my sister took the chicken out to defrost last night, she decided to leave it on the kitchen floor, next to the radiator! So I tell her it can't be eaten and she throws another wobbly, claiming she doesn't know how to defrost a chicken! I would have thought it was common sense not to put it on the bloody floor.

Grrr, I'm on the warpath today, lol. I'm pretty stressed about Uni at the moment, I don't need my sister being all weird!


----------



## angelandbump

hiya, i have no idea what to do... but is it ok to join second tri?? x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi AngelandBump of course you can join welcome to 2nd tri :hugs:.

xx


----------



## WhiteGeisha

Hi

Can you add me to 16th October please?

I want a boy but keep dreaming I am having a girl!! So lets just leave the stork for me until I find out! 

Thank you xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Twiglet said:


> BB: Isn't it ace :dance:

It sure is! I nearly burst into tears! :lol:

I find out the sex in 2 weeks 5 days!!:happydance:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> CJH
> 
> Well its my 1st, but i also have a little angel in heaven as had a miscarriage at 11weeks last time i was expecting.
> We are not sure about finding out the sex. At 1st we definightly weren't finding out the sex. Now people keep going its so much easier ect. And its made my partner want to know im trying to convince him not to want to :wacko: but we dont get anywhere when we talk about it.
> Have you got any inclings on the sex of this baby? Hope you enjoy you can next week :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm really sorry to hear you miscarried last time, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.
> I'm positive it's another boy, Iwould like to have another boy too (obviously, I wouldn't care ifit was a girl either!!), my brother and hubby's sister all have boys and loads of them lol!! So,I think it's probably going to follow suit, how about you - have you any "feelings"???
> I wish I could wait until the birth to findout and I admire all those couples who do, I'm the type of person that opens the presents before the day so there is no way I could wait 9 whole months to find out lol!!!
> KarenxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol just to put a spanner in the works, what would you do if baby was being stubborn and desided it didnt want to show and had its legs crossed lol.
> Well between my 2sisters who have 6children there is only 1girl. So if i went on that it will be a boy. However i think girl and so do alot of people i know. My nanny said the baby's face in my 12week scan looks like a girls face, well ive never heard of that before.
> If im not careful i can see my partner convincing me to find out. But with my 1st i have always really wanted to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is very true and if he/she is anything like my son then I think we'll be in for a long wait. I heard somewhere that if you drink some lucozade or fizzy drink before going it makes bubba move around more so i'm going to give that a try lol!!!Click to expand...

Dont blame you if you really wanna find out. im considering finding out now. Like when i go for the scan ask if they can see what it is and if they say yes thinking about it throught the scan and deciding at the end. So then i dont have to be set either way and if i still dont want to know i dont have to


----------



## going_crazy

Serenity81 - Just want to say I'm thinking of you & your friends today, try to keep strong :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MissMegs

I'm now due 17th not 18th ;-)


----------



## Serenity81

going_crazy said:


> Serenity81 - Just want to say I'm thinking of you & your friends today, try to keep strong :hugs: xxxx

Thankyou so much, it really means a lot. Got back an hour ago and I just feel completely numb. I have cried all the tears it is possible to cry and as you can imagine my friends are distraught. It's nice to know that you were thinking of us today, it's a huge comfort. xxxx


----------



## FrenchFry

Hello, I would like to change my answer to boy :). The past week or so I've gotten a strong feeling that the LO is a boy... I don't find out till May 14th if I am right!


----------



## LilDreamy

How is everyone?

Any symptoms?
When are your next scans??

Mine is on May 20th. :)
And my symptoms... EXHAUSTION!


I'm starting to feel really guily.... because I'm starting to get really scared. :S
I'm happy... but very scared all of a sudden. :/


----------



## laura6914

morning all,

havent been in a while as i have been away. how are we all?

had the most amazing dream lat night that i had my scan and it was a boy. miles away until i find out though. 

xxx


----------



## Jox

Hello all...im almost officially in 2nd tri now!!!

Hope everyone is doing well...sickness going...tiredness fading etc

Onwards and upwards now!!!

Bring on the 20 week scans!!!

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning Laura - Hope you had a good time away. I wonder if your dream is a sign :). Did you get your ring? you must let us see a pic.

Hi LilDreamy - my symptoms are very sore boobs and nipples (with leakage ew!) and still get some abdominal pain but other than that I forget I'm pregnant alot of the time. Next scan is private one next Thursday :happydance: then 20wk one on 21st May. 

Hi Jox - glad to hear your starting to feel better. My 20wk scan seems ages away but got my gender scan next week :happydance:.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

Hey Jo, yeah i got it. 
Ill take a picture and get it on here when i have 5. 
Im the same my symptoms are going now. Only extremely sore nipples with leakage. :sick:

i cant wait for my scan it seems so far away but i know it will come round quickly. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

2 Weeks 4 Days until my gender scan!!:happydance:

My sickness seems to be easing at last!! :D

Just realised I am now officially 2nd Tri too!! :wohoo:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## KittyVentura

Ahhhhh. 9.5 weeks until I get married :O 

I don't even have a dress yet. I'm far too laid back for my own good. BB - How's your wedding plans going? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Blood hell and still no dress!? I've had mine since May last year!! :rofl:

Our wedding plans are a little slow at the moment because we got everything done in the beginning, good job really!

We have an appointment at the venue on Saturday with our chair cover lady to do a table set up!:happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Wow you sould like a seasoned pro. We've not really done anything yet... we're having a small wedding though with the reception at home so I feel like I can just sit back and not worry... the only thing I've really done is make bunting for the garden. I LOVE bunting. Lol xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies, hope all is well :)

Haven't been on this thread in a while, it moves too fast for me too keep up :rofl: but I love popping in and seeing how all my fellow October mummies r doing!!

My symptoms have almost completely all gone... I only had sore boobs/nipples and constipation! Have been having some quite sharp pains ''down below'', not really painful tho, just very sudden and breath taking. I don't think they r anything to worry about, after doing some research it seems like they are just more ligaments streching... anyone experienced these? I have found my tummy getting alot harder and rounder over the last few days :happydance: about time!!!!

Private gender scan on Sunday! Can't wait!! I will update you all once I find out! See f we are on team pink as we think we are, or if it's going to be team blue and take us and all our family by surprise :D x


----------



## cjh

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well :)
> 
> Haven't been on this thread in a while, it moves too fast for me too keep up :rofl: but I love popping in and seeing how all my fellow October mummies r doing!!
> 
> My symptoms have almost completely all gone... I only had sore boobs/nipples and constipation! Have been having some quite sharp pains ''down below'', not really painful tho, just very sudden and breath taking. I don't think they r anything to worry about, after doing some research it seems like they are just more ligaments streching... anyone experienced these? I have found my tummy getting alot harder and rounder over the last few days :happydance: about time!!!!
> 
> Private gender scan on Sunday! Can't wait!! I will update you all once I find out! See f we are on team pink as we think we are, or if it's going to be team blue and take us and all our family by surprise :D x


Hi ttc,
We've got our gender scan on sunday too,i'll be thinking of you xxxx

Yes, I have been having those pains, it seems to be when I get up or sneeze or even laughing and you're right they are breathtaking,I was a bit worried about them as I don't remember having them with my son,but I figured if there was a problem I would know by now.

Karenxxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hi guys! Hope you're doing well.

Has anyone had their blood tests results yet? I had a letter about the Down Syndrome test today (I got 1 in 10000 O: ), but I was a little confused because it didn't say anything about the other 2 tests they did, and I was kind of looking forward to finding out what blood type I am.  Aren't they meant to tell me if I need rhesus D injections and stuff? Then again, I'm not even sure what the tests they were doing are.

So basically, I'm wondering what everybody's blood test letters said?

Oh well, I do have my first consultant appointment in 2 days, so maybe I'll see if I can find out then. I'm overweight and have to have consultant lead care, I'm kind of nervous!

I'm taking it easy for a few days because yesterday I felt awful...I almost fainted and had loads of dizzy spells. I'm guessing I need a little more iron! Off to eat some broccoli.


----------



## laura6914

girls i need your advice,

Had my 16 week midwife appoitment today. All went well. Bllod tests negative :thumbup:

well i have to book a GP appointment in 8 weeks time (ill be 23 weeks)
And my next midwife appointment in 16 weeks time (ill be 31 weeks) 

Does this sound right to you? 31 weeks for my next MW appointment seems really late. Plus when do i get my MATB1 form as i move counties in 14 weeks so wont be seeing my MW after then and i need it to start my maternity leave from work??? Shall i book my appointment with the MW earlier... say 12 weeks time?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

preggy eggy, 

I got all those results today at my MW appoitment. My downs results were 1:28500 so low risk. :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

Preggy - Have you had your "16 week" MW apt yet? I got my results there and so did most ladies I've spoken to.

Laura - 31 weeks is wayyyyy too late to get your MAT1B. They can isue it anywhere from 21 weeks but wait normally until the 25 week MW apt to give them. If you're not seeing the MW until 31 weeks I'd ring the surgery/MW and aks them how best to get your MAT1B xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Kitty, 

Im waiting for a call back from them. I thought that 31 weeks wouldbe way too late. Im so confused now. My appointments havent been booked yet so if she dont hurry up and call back im contemplating just booking my appointment earlier and going at about 22 weeks. Just before my GP appointment at 23 weeks. 

Doe anyone else have to see their GP as well as their MW for check ups ect. The MW today said the GP will do what she done today, BP and babies heart rate cheks ect?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have to see a doctor throughout my pregnancy unless medical related.

I am seeing a midwife at the drop in clinic (even though I need to make an appointment) at 16 weeks where they listen to Bean.
I then see the midwife again at 20 weeks. I can't remember exactly when else I see her as she wrote it in my green notes and the doctors have them at the moment! I remember it was quite a lot though!


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. im still waiting on a call back from her so ill see what she says when she calls. how are you anyway chick?

xx


----------



## Serenity81

Laura 31 weeks is very late, I am also like you and my care will be done through my gp as long as they dont decide at my 20 week appointment that I am to be consultant led which I am thinking they might. I was just saying to my oh yesterday that there is far too long between appointments in this country! And if you want to ask a question that isn't serious enough to warrant a doctors appointment but cant wait until the next appointment then who are you supposed to talk to xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not too bad actually, just beginning to feel human again, well ish! I suppose I am at about that stage now aren't I?

Just waiting for H2B to pick me up then we are off to the Baby Event at Asda! I'm so sad, I'm well excited!!

I've seen an electronic steam steriliser for £20! It's the closer to nature one and you get 2 bottles with it! £40 in Boots!!!

I'm wanting to do breast and bottle and apparently these are the closest to breast!

Are you girls breast or bottle? I never wanted to breast feed but just recently I really want to!

How are you?

Any of you on Facebook?


----------



## laura6914

i have my GP appointment at 23 weeks and then MW at 31 weks thats whats confused me. Just dnt know who i get the MATB1 off. Why cant things be easy and less complicated. lol. 

How are you serenity hun?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Serenity81 said:


> And if you want to ask a question that isn't serious enough to warrant a doctors appointment but cant wait until the next appointment then who are you supposed to talk to xxxx

Have you not got your midwifes number? I am allowed call mine at any time :D


----------



## laura6914

double post sorry. :dohh:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi girls,

Hope your all well.

I ordered the Tommee Tippee Microwave steriliser from Asda its down to £10 and only takes 4 mins in microwave I also ordered some nappies and wipes and the johnstones baby box. Going to wait until my gender scan before I buy anything else so i can go pink or blue daft lol.

BB - I'm definately Bottle didn't manage to breast feed my son or daughter so straight to bottle for me :).


----------



## brunettebimbo

Would you try breast again?
I never wanted to do it but I seem to have this feeling (can't explain) that is really making me want to breast feed! I am definately going to bottle aswell though as I hate the way some women are totally tied and can't do anything! Plus I want H2B to be as involved as possible!


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Not too bad actually, just beginning to feel human again, well ish! I suppose I am at about that stage now aren't I?
> 
> Just waiting for H2B to pick me up then we are off to the Baby Event at Asda! I'm so sad, I'm well excited!!
> 
> I've seen an electronic steam steriliser for £20! It's the closer to nature one and you get 2 bottles with it! £40 in Boots!!!
> 
> I'm wanting to do breast and bottle and apparently these are the closest to breast!
> 
> Are you girls breast or bottle? I never wanted to breast feed but just recently I really want to!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Any of you on Facebook?

Oh i have that steraliser to. Its great. I have the breast pump to go with it. Ill be doing the same as you, breast feeding and expressing. 

I used to be on face book but came off it months ago as hadnt been on there for donkeys. lol. 
Glad your feeling better chick. Im not to bad, getting bigger and plodding alond as you do. lol. 

xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooooh facebook adds. Jemma Cornock ;)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

brunettebimbo said:


> Would you try breast again?
> I never wanted to do it but I seem to have this feeling (can't explain) that is really making me want to breast feed! I am definately going to bottle aswell though as I hate the way some women are totally tied and can't do anything! Plus I want H2B to be as involved as possible!

I think I will try just after the birth to see if I can get baby to latch on if it works great but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I can't manage and I'll do it on my own not with MW's standing over me. With my first I had numerous MW's grabbing at my boobs trying to get my son on then when he wouldn't they started expressing milk by hand into a syringe type thing it was horrible I was so depressed and ended up wanting to leave hosp without my son, when I finally decided to go with the bottle the comments I got were awful from the MW's and I was discharged almost immediately. 

Sorry that was turning into a bit of a rant :blush:.


----------



## WantaBelly

Glad to see everyones doing good........ I'm having a bit of a down day as I don't feel like the baby's grown any :wacko:

Trying to stay positive just having one of those days. This is my 6th child and I feel like I should be getting a bump by now....... Does anyone else have a bump yet? Here's my - 15 week no-bump pic....
 



Attached Files:







15 week belly pic.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> I ordered the Tommee Tippee Microwave steriliser from Asda its down to £10 and only takes 4 mins in microwave I also ordered some nappies and wipes and the johnstones baby box. Going to wait until my gender scan before I buy anything else so i can go pink or blue daft lol.
> 
> BB - I'm definately Bottle didn't manage to breast feed my son or daughter so straight to bottle for me :).


Hi,

How are you??

Just wanted to say I ordered some things from Asda too, I ordered the Avent microwave steraliser, I have got the electric steam one from when Callum was a baby but decided I wanted the microwave one this time for convenience and couldn't beleive it when I saw it on Asda website for £ 10.00 - Bargain!!! I also ordered some size 2 bubba nappies and the box of wipes and some size 5 nappies which Callum still has one on at night. Isn't it satisfying when you get some bargains???
I can't believe that we might hopefully find out boy or girl on Sunday and your's is next week isn't it?? I just hope baby participates!!!
I'm also going to change from Avent bottles to the Dr Brown bottles this time as Callum was quite colicky, so hoping to try and minimise it next time. What bottles did you use??
Karenxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen,

I'm ok had quite a bit of pain low down but trying not to worry, seeing the MW on Thursday so I'll see what she says. How about you is everything going well?

I love getting bargains but I just love spending money bargain or not :haha:.

I used Avent bottles before bu have bought Tommee Tippee ones this time. My son was a bit Colicy but my daughter was fine.

Can't believe you find out on Sunday how exciting you must post as soon as you get back and let us know, do you have an incling what your having? What times your appointment? Bet you don't sleep on Saturday night :haha:. Mine is Thursday next week still seems ages away.

Jo xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

WantaBelly said:


> Glad to see everyones doing good........ I'm having a bit of a down day as I don't feel like the baby's grown any :wacko:
> 
> Trying to stay positive just having one of those days. This is my 6th child and I feel like I should be getting a bump by now....... Does anyone else have a bump yet? Here's my - 15 week no-bump pic....

Hi wantabelly - No 6 wow!! This is my third and I thought I'd get big quite quick, I am bigger than how you look in your pic but I wouldn't worry I'm sure your bubba will be just fine :hugs:.


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry to moan but im having a really crap day and i just feel lieke crying and though you wouldnt mind me posting it on here. ive had a bad back for days getting slowly worse, my hips more everytime i move. Ive just had a horrible day. my scan is menna be in 4weeks which feels like a life time and i feel likes its gonna keep getting slower :( sorry for the rant everyone how have your days been


----------



## WantaBelly

Due#1 I'm sorry, have you tried stretching at all? I stretch every morning and every night after my walk and since I have been walking I haven't hurt as bad....sounds funny I know but its true


----------



## MadamRose

WantaBelly said:


> Due#1 I'm sorry, have you tried stretching at all? I stretch every morning and every night after my walk and since I have been walking I haven't hurt as bad....sounds funny I know but its true

No ive not tried strecthcing i do loads of walking like 3 hours a day not sure if thats making it worse or better. i do a aquanatal class every friday and that noramlly helps it for most of the week until the friday morning of the next week when i have it again in the afternoon anyway, But this time it only went for about a day. I don't see my midwife until 25weeks so like 9weeks so i cant even mention it to her


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm ok had quite a bit of pain low down but trying not to worry, seeing the MW on Thursday so I'll see what she says. How about you is everything going well?
> 
> I love getting bargains but I just love spending money bargain or not :haha:.
> 
> I used Avent bottles before bu have bought Tommee Tippee ones this time. My son was a bit Colicy but my daughter was fine.
> 
> Can't believe you find out on Sunday how exciting you must post as soon as you get back and let us know, do you have an incling what your having? What times your appointment? Bet you don't sleep on Saturday night :haha:. Mine is Thursday next week still seems ages away.
> 
> I know I can't believe it's this week, I think i'm having a boy,I kind of just feel it and also my brother and hubby's family all have boys, so I think i'll follow suit but I would love another boy, I have this vision of my 2 boys going round the pub for a beer together when they're older lol!!!
> My appointment is at 10.00am,I'm actually quite nervous too!! What time is your scan??


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> I know I can't believe it's this week, I think i'm having a boy,I kind of just feel it and also my brother and hubby's family all have boys, so I think i'll follow suit but I would love another boy, I have this vision of my 2 boys going round the pub for a beer together when they're older lol!!!
> My appointment is at 10.00am,I'm actually quite nervous too!! What time is your scan??
> 
> Mines not until 2pm on the Thursday thats what time they open.
> 
> Thats a nice vision of them going for beer together although i'm sure if its a girl they could still so that :). Do you think you'll have any more? I said after 2 that was it especially since I had one of each but here I am again :haha:, think this will be it this time.Click to expand...


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> I know I can't believe it's this week, I think i'm having a boy,I kind of just feel it and also my brother and hubby's family all have boys, so I think i'll follow suit but I would love another boy, I have this vision of my 2 boys going round the pub for a beer together when they're older lol!!!
> My appointment is at 10.00am,I'm actually quite nervous too!! What time is your scan??
> 
> Mines not until 2pm on the Thursday thats what time they open.
> 
> Thats a nice vision of them going for beer together although i'm sure if its a girl they could still so that :). Do you think you'll have any more? I said after 2 that was it especially since I had one of each but here I am again :haha:, think this will be it this time.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,I don't think i'll have anymore. I said I didn't want children in the first place and then had Callum and then I said no more after him and here I am expecting number 2. I don't think I have the patience for a 3rd lol!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Patience whats that? Nobody ever gave me any of that :rofl:.


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone.....Well its morning here. How is everyone today?


----------



## Sonia159

Hi, this if my first post on here after having a good look round for the past 16 weeks! 

My first baby is due October 3rd, we are not going to find out the sex....looking forward to the suprise, but I have a feeling it's a pink one!

I was lucky - had no morning sickness what so ever:thumbup:, although now I'm am suffering killer headaches that last for days! :wacko:
'4Head' has been a godsend and I would recommend it to anyone else suffering!

I'm also finding it terribly difficult to get back to sleep after my 3am pee....normally staying awake until 4.30!.....Then of course the really bad mood follows at 6.45 when my alarm goes off!

Apart from these 2 little hiccups, I'm loving being pregnant and can't wait for a really obvious bump!!!

By the way - I love the name Lola for a girl, but have discovered that it means 'Pain and Misfortune' and of course I would hate to wish that on my little one, do you think I should take any notice?
xxx


----------



## laura6914

morning wantabelly an sonia, 

wantabelly, im good thankyou. getting fed up with work already this weeks but plodding along. 

Welcome to the thread sonia, im to having major bead headaches. Ill give that forehead a whirl see how it goes. Aparently headaches are the sign for a boy. I like the name lola to. I would stick with it regardless of what it means. 

xx


----------



## Serenity81

laura6914 said:


> i have my GP appointment at 23 weeks and then MW at 31 weks thats whats confused me. Just dnt know who i get the MATB1 off. Why cant things be easy and less complicated. lol.
> 
> How are you serenity hun?
> 
> xxx

I am doing fine thanks Laura, getting bigger and bigger by the day! My bump seemed to have gone from being moderately big to huge overnight! I havent put on much weight anywhere else though which I thought was strange but my sister thinks its because I walk a lot xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Brunettebimbo I dont have a number for any midwife. I have a number for the hospital which I was told only to use in an emergency or if my gp was closed. Apart from that I can only make an appt with my gp. Its a rubbish system in my opinion as sometimes the questions I want to ask arent serious enough for a gp appt. I dont even see a midwife apart from my 12 and 20 wk hosp appts. If anyone wants to add me on facebook my name is Amanda Low and my profile picture is the same as on here xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone,

Good to hear everyone seems to be doing well. I keep getting the odd headache a but convinced its cause I'm never off the computer :haha:.

Can't believe I'm 16 weeks today it doesn't seem that long ago when I was constantly peeing on little sticks waiting for that line to appear.

Sonia - Welcome to 2nd Tri October Bumpkins. Lucky you having no morning sickness. I would go with whatever name you like the chances are noone will know what it means i would never have known if you hadn't said.

Serenity81 - I wish I was getting bigger, I can notice my bump but noone else does and I want everyone to see it :haha:.

Off to pick the kids up from school and take them to their swimming lessons where I'll be sit and stuff my face with Chips and Cheese mmmm.

xx


----------



## laura6914

Oh serenity hun i know the feelingabout the bump. i have resisted buying maternity clothes until today. i cant fit into ANY of my jeans any more nore my work trousers so im going to have to buy some new mat clothes i think. 
Im going to get the OH to take a picture of my bump later so i can put it on here. I think you will be shocked. Im not sure if im showing more because im tiny :wacko:
But at this rate come 30+ weeks im going to be huge. 

Im stuck at work until 10pm and im ready to cry already. Rally have had enough. Ill be leaving on the 19th July though starting MAT leave as early as i can. Im handing my notice in before my MAT leave runs out as im moving to cheshire so wont be coming back to work. :happydance: So an early finish for me. :happydance:

xx


----------



## laura6914

Jo YEY on the 16 weeks mark. It is flying isnt it. Ill be 16 weeks in 2 days and cant quite believe it. xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Congratso n the 16 week mark. Its going by so quick isn't it? :baby:

Had some devastating news this week. MiL has passed away so OH is in turmoil. Such a lovely lady & we're all so sad. Baby is really keeping me going though & I know I've got to keep strong. :cry:

Got my 16 week MW appointment tomorrow which is something to look forward to.


----------



## laura6914

oh red rose im so sorry to hear that. what an awful time for you both. 
sending my condolenses. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

So Sorry Red Rose :hugs:

Does anyone else have a pain in one of their sides? Mine is a tad niggly and it's bugging me, I can't remember if I had it with Caitlyn...might be bubs moving up and me being more aware of it? It's just a sharp pain now and again.


----------



## buttonnose82

awwwww sorry red rose :( :hug:

ok question lovely ladies!

has everyone gained weight, if so, how much?

Last week i was finally back up to my pre pregnancy weight but today I am down a pound again, All my books say i should be gained 1lb a week by now and should be up approx 6-7lb by now but in reality i am down 1lb. Well this cause problems?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

buttonnose82 said:


> awwwww sorry red rose :( :hug:
> 
> ok question lovely ladies!
> 
> has everyone gained weight, if so, how much?
> 
> Last week i was finally back up to my pre pregnancy weight but today I am down a pound again, All my books say i should be gained 1lb a week by now and should be up approx 6-7lb by now but in reality i am down 1lb. Well this cause problems?

I wouldn't worry about your weight I lost a stone at the start and am only just slowly putting it back on everyone is different. I think that 1lb a week thing is rubbish cause surely it depends on what you eat and how much you excersise as well :shrug:.

Red Rose so sorry for your and your OH's loss how sad sending lots of :hugs: to you both.

I've got 16 wk appointment tomorrow as well get my bloods taken for Downs Syndrome and Spina Bifida testing, hope she's not too rough :(.

Jo xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Twiglet said:


> So Sorry Red Rose :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone else have a pain in one of their sides? Mine is a tad niggly and it's bugging me, I can't remember if I had it with Caitlyn...might be bubs moving up and me being more aware of it? It's just a sharp pain now and again.

I have a pain on the right hand side sometimes its so sore its almost paralyzing and I have to change position, it gets really bad in bed when I lie on my left hand side. I dont remember having any pain with my other two but have loads of niggles with this one :shrug:. I've no idea what they could be might ask at MW tomorrow.


----------



## Twiglet

It's odd isnt it? Mine's when I'm leaning on my left side or have lied on it all night :dohh:


----------



## Red Rose

Thanks to all :flower: Just absolutly gutted she won't get to see baba amongst other things.

DJBSCANNON Urgh, its funny. I had my first blood test little under a year ago & since pregnant, it'll be my 3rd one tomorrow. Thankfully I've been quite lucky with the MW and nurses in that they've found a neat vein straight away & its been quite painless. I say this now, I bet tomorrow I'll be in agony when she can't find a vein. You wait & see! :haha:


----------



## Nik101

Serenity81 said:


> Nik 101 that must have been very worrying for you, sorry to hear you have had such a stressful time. In my pregnancies my boys have caused me no worries but my girls have caused me no end of worries, lol. Great to hear that everything is okay with you now. Thanks to all you ladies for your lovely comments, I'm just taking it easy today and getting the kids things ready for school tomorrow xxxx

Yeshas been worrying, but I purchased a feel good machine (doppler) its amazing everynight I can have listen.. since then I have relaxed and started to accept this little bean is a fighter!!

So mybe its a girl then, girls names are so much easier ;-)

Have a nice day 

X


----------



## MommyKC

Hi everyone! I am a new member, just joined today! I'm due with my second baby on October 28th, 2010 and I can't wait! I am mostly excited to find out what we're having, and then this pregnancy can go nice and slow - it's my LAST pregnancy so I want to enjoy it! :o)


----------



## going_crazy

MommyKC said:


> Hi everyone! I am a new member, just joined today! I'm due with my second baby on October 28th, 2010 and I can't wait! I am mostly excited to find out what we're having, and then this pregnancy can go nice and slow - it's my LAST pregnancy so I want to enjoy it! :o)

:hi: Welcome to BnB hun! Hope to get to know you over the next few months!! :thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

So sorry for you and your oh's loss Red Rose, how very sad. Hugs to you both.
DJBSCANNON and Laura I honestly don't know where my bump came from. I went to bed and got up the next morning and it was just there, lol. The thing is people now think they have the right to touch it, when I go to school to collect my kids I have other mums touching me! Buttonnose, dont worry about your weight, apart from my bump I've hardly put on any weight. Welcome to the new ladies and Nik101 I love my doppler aswell xxxx


----------



## StonesWife

So I got my wisdom teeth out today and oh does it suck. The sounds made it feel like they were breaking my jaw and the pain is horrible and I'm trying not to take too much pain medicine even though doc says baby is fine. They prescribed me tylenol with codeine and my OB says its the safest thing for baby but I still don't feel comfortable taking a lot of it, just in case iykwim. Now I'm just in pain and pretty grumpy as I can't eat anything but liquids basically.... ugh... sorry for the rant girls just needed to get it off my chest....


----------



## Newt4

That sucks Stones I hope you feel better soon. I think it took 3 days for me and mine were nasty and had to dig and break them out.


----------



## StonesWife

Newt4 said:


> That sucks Stones I hope you feel better soon. I think it took 3 days for me and mine were nasty and had to dig and break them out.

Thanks! 

Thank goodness mine were quick. I felt a lot of pressure on my top one and thought that was the first one they were doing turns out it was the last... I'm not feeling too bad but I decided to keep up on the pain meds atleast for the first day...


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> So I got my wisdom teeth out today and oh does it suck. The sounds made it feel like they were breaking my jaw and the pain is horrible and I'm trying not to take too much pain medicine even though doc says baby is fine. They prescribed me tylenol with codeine and my OB says its the safest thing for baby but I still don't feel comfortable taking a lot of it, just in case iykwim. Now I'm just in pain and pretty grumpy as I can't eat anything but liquids basically.... ugh... sorry for the rant girls just needed to get it off my chest....

I hate it when we have wisdom teeth extractions in at work, they are the worst ones to get out!

I read in one of the books I got from the MW that pregnant women should never take codeine!?

Hope you feel better soon:hugs:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## buttonnose82

I hope everyone is doing ok :)

I have my 16 week appointment with the midwife tomorrow (I'll be 17 weeks!) then after this we will *hopefully be back on track from having my appointments on the correct weeks lol!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi all,
I'm really new to this site and Im confused with how it works. I keep seeing you gals asking to have information updated, what is this for?
Can someone give me a quick rundown on how this works?
Thanks, and sorry for being so naive - this site is new to me!


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

Hullo all - newbie here, taking tentative steps over to Trimester 2!

My girlfriend is due October 28th:thumbup:

Had 12 week scan a week ago and all seems well. Am desperate to see him/her again and can't wait for 20 weeks, so may look at booking a 16 week private scan:winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> Hi all,
> I'm really new to this site and Im confused with how it works. I keep seeing you gals asking to have information updated, what is this for?
> Can someone give me a quick rundown on how this works?
> Thanks, and sorry for being so naive - this site is new to me!

Check out page 1 :D

@ gonnabeadaddy - We have booked a 16 week gender scan! Our 20 week scan isn't until 7th June which seems much to far a way! Do you want adding to the list too? :)


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

brunettebimbo said:


> @ gonnabeadaddy - We have booked a 16 week gender scan! Our 20 week scan isn't until 7th June which seems much to far a way! Do you want adding to the list too? :)

Yes please:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Done :D
Due 5 days after me! :mrgreen:


----------



## brunettebimbo

God I am getting mad!

See here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...3680-replacement-recording-cable-doppler.html

I managed to get a replacement one, I can listen to the heartbeat through the laptop using the cable but as soon as I press record it doesn't record anything!? Am I doing something wrong? Anyone know?:wacko:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi MommyKC welcome to 2ns tri and this great thread :flower:.

Hi gonnabeadaddy welcome to you too. We have booked a gender scan for next Thursday :happydance: we're too impatient as well, can't wait to find out just hope he/she doesn't keep their legs crossed :dohh:.

Hi BB I worke out how to record from my doppler last night I couldn't hear it through my laptop but could record it then listen back to it. Is it the windows sound recorder you are using to try and record it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it is that I am using! How annoying, I can't hear a thing when I playback!:wacko:


----------



## laura6914

Evening girls, how are we all today. 

Well Jo i have finally got round to taking a picture of my eternity ring and also thought i would take a picture of my bump to so here they are. Im going to put the bump picture in the bump thread to.It was taken this morning at 15+6. Excuse the PJs :haha:





xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Wow Laura6914, you've got a proper little bump! I'm really jealous! 

Brunettebimbo, I hope you get your recording working soon! I've never used a doppler, so I can't really help. Maybe if you google your type of doppler, you might be able to find a guide online?

I'm thinking about getting a doppler myself. I went to my consultant appointment today, and heart the heart beat for the first time. It was lovely, but it was only for a second! I'm dying to hear more! Has anyone ever mentioned using a doppler to their midwifes? What do they say about them? I heard that we should be careful with ultra sound, because of the lack of research behind it, and since then I've been a little weary of getting one. I'd love to know what a midwife thinks about people buying dopplers.


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Preggyeggy hun. Well i mentioned the doppler i have to my midwife as she nearly gave up trying to find the heart beat after 2 minutes and i said i know its there as i have a doppler at home. If looks could kill i would not be breathing. :rofl:

She said that mothers can confuse there own pulse with the babies heartbeat and just advised me to monitir my own pulse when using the doppler. and also gave me advise that if the heartbeat sounds really slow ie below 100BPM or really fast ie over 180 BPM then to get to the hospital asap. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

laura6914 said:


> Evening girls, how are we all today.
> 
> Well Jo i have finally got round to taking a picture of my eternity ring and also thought i would take a picture of my bump to so here they are. Im going to put the bump picture in the bump thread to.It was taken this morning at 15+6. Excuse the PJs :haha:
> 
> View attachment 77180
> 
> 
> View attachment 77181
> 
> 
> xxx

Great bump its about the same size as mine, I'm quite tall so I think I hide it more which I don't really want to do I want everyone to see it :haha:. I think it looks like a girl bump!

Your ring is lovely so is your engagement ring have you got a date to set to get married? Your nails are fab too :thumbup:.

PreggyEggy - I was at mw today and for some reason I didn't want to mention that I had a doppler not quite sure why :shrug:. I'm not sure if there's a risk to baby you'd think they'd have to put a warning on the box if there was a risk.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Jo hun. Im only 5"2 so think its showing more. 

We were going to get married in 2012 but Phils brother is getting married in the dominican then so we need money for that so it may be a little later now. 

Phil does my nails to. I havent got a steady hand like him so he paints them for me. He does my eyebrows to. He is an absolute Gem. I hope your right with the girl bump prediction. 

How are you today hun? Only half an hour left at work for me then im off home for some chips from the chippy. yummy. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Lovely bump Laura! and nice rings too 

Not been online much; everything is going fine and my nausea is finally gone! Replaced by heartburn already though (as usual...). I've started feeling the baby move already for the past few days - great feeling! I've booked a sexing scan for 2nd of May, I think it's a girl but don't mind which it is (already have one of each :D ).


----------



## laura6914

thanks TTC hun was going to say i havent saw you around for a while. Did you see that Ness and Cat have got their BFPs on the softcups thread?

Oh i bet you cant wait til the sexing scan. Im dying to know. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

just to add your NHS scan is the same date as mine :thumbup:


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> thanks TTC hun was going to say i havent saw you around for a while. Did you see that Ness and Cat have got their BFPs on the softcups thread?
> 
> Oh i bet you cant wait til the sexing scan. Im dying to know.
> 
> xxx

Oooh; not looked at Softcups thread in a while - that's amazing news :happydance:
Phil does your nails & eyebrows?? omg, I'm so jealous!!
As for sexing scan I hope the baby will cooperate; with my first we didn't see anything (had 2 sexing scans) as the cord was in the way and he had his legs closed so didn't get to know 'til he was born - it was nice to have the surprise but I would have preferred not having to buy everything in white and beige lol.


----------



## Newt4

Anyone else feel like they are in limbo? I feel like I am just doing a lot waiting. I cant wait to be able to feel the baby.


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Brunette Bimbo! Now I understand how this works! DUH!
For now, can you put a yellow stork by my name since I don't know what I'm having yet?
Im due October 28, 2010! :)
Thanks again!


----------



## MommyKC

Newt4 said:


> Anyone else feel like they are in limbo? I feel like I am just doing a lot waiting. I cant wait to be able to feel the baby.

I agree! I am only 13 weeks and while I am not rushing this pregnancy (since it's my last) - I am DYING to feel my baby so I can know he/she is doing alright in there!
I'm also dying to find out what we're having. I just want to reach the 28 week mark and then this pregnancy can go NICE and slow! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Newt4 said:


> Anyone else feel like they are in limbo? I feel like I am just doing a lot waiting. I cant wait to be able to feel the baby.

I know exactly how you feel. I felt my 1st movement today. But until then i was waiting all the time to feel it. Now just waiting for my next scan. How many weeks are you


----------



## Newt4

15 weeks. I think i have a tilted uterus too so the feeling might take awhile. During a pelvic exam in sept my doc said my uterus was tilted but no one has said anything about it so it might of move back. Who knows lol. 

I cant wait for my 18th week u/s on may 10th.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi everyone........ Been a long day and I popped on to try n catch up but there have been alot of posts and I'm at work. Sorry if I missed out on anything. 
Welcome to the newcomers! :flower:
Laura your ring is beautiful and Love tha Bump! :winkwink:
I'm glad everyone else seems to be doing good. I have become too impatient and even though they told me the gender at 13 weeks I would like to have it confirmed again before I go buy things and by the way did I mention I'm impatient?? I'm ready to buy things!!! So we booked a private scan for May 6th which is 2 weeks from today..... The countdown begins....... :happydance:


----------



## juless

I guess I can join here now too! So happy to have made it to the second tri, but still terrified at every cramp/twinge/muscle pain! I keep reminding myself that since my belly grows more every day (and I get at least one new stretch mark a day!) then the baby must be doing okay in there!


----------



## ~Mummy~

Hi, I'm new here but been reading the forum for ages! 
Can I join? :flower: I'm due on the 19th of October. :happydance:


----------



## kstancook

welcome new ones!!! Im wondering if I felt my first movement a few days ago in bed. It felt like a lower rolling sensation but Im not sure. How do we know for sure unless it kickes us? 
Also we are finding out the gender but do you think that if I got a netural bouncer and swing it would be ok


----------



## buttonnose82

17 weeks :) it seems to be going alot faster now than it was 10 weeks ago!

I have my 16 week midwife appointment this morning :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

laura6914 said:


> Thanks Jo hun. Im only 5"2 so think its showing more.
> 
> We were going to get married in 2012 but Phils brother is getting married in the dominican then so we need money for that so it may be a little later now.
> 
> Phil does my nails to. I havent got a steady hand like him so he paints them for me. He does my eyebrows to. He is an absolute Gem. I hope your right with the girl bump prediction.
> 
> How are you today hun? Only half an hour left at work for me then im off home for some chips from the chippy. yummy.
> 
> xxx

Laura - Sorry didn't reply last night I was off too bed don't seem to manage much past 9pm these days. Can't believe Phil does your nails and eyebrows what a guy you've got there. My OH would do it if I asked but I'd probably end up with no eyebrows :haha:. Hope you enjoyed your chippy. Oh I'm 5'10 and 3/4" and I hate it :nope:.

kstancook - I think it would be fine to buy a neutral bouncer and swing theres some nice neutral stuff out there, the only thing is once you find out you might wish you'd waited so you can get blue or pink I know I would.

Buttonnose - I had my 16 wk appointment yesterday and it wasn't my mw as she is on holiday but the one I did see was really nice and she had a student with her who took my blood which wasn't too bad.

Welcome newbies :wave:.

I'm still not sure if I've felt any movement I thought with it being my third I'd have more of an idea whats baby and whats gas/wind but I really don't :haha: guess I'll just have to wait till I get a proper kick.

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend I'm looking after my friends 3 dogs cause she's away to London to run the marathon :wacko: thank god we've got a outside kennel.

Jo xx


----------



## katee82

Hi all.. I'm due on the 18th October and new to the site as was worried to sign up before! Can you add me to the list please... thanks x


----------



## buttonnose82

well appointment went well, she listened to baby who was being naughty, every time she found it's heartbeat it would dart off in a different direction and she had to chase it all over my tummy!

My blood pressure is pretty low which most likely why I keep feeling so crappy, I do generally run on a blood pressure on the lower side of normal but this is lower even by my standards lol


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Buttnnose - my baby was doing exactly the same darting away whenever she found the heartbeat, I also have very low blood pressure which I think is why I keep feeling faint.

Glad it went well.

:flower:


----------



## MommyKC

MommyKC said:



> Thanks Brunette Bimbo! Now I understand how this works! DUH!
> For now, can you put a yellow stork by my name since I don't know what I'm having yet?
> Im due October 28, 2010! :)
> Thanks again!

Actually - sorry, can you put the blue stork by my name on the LEFT side since that's what I THINK I'm having? And in a few weeks, I will find out! :) Can't wait!


----------



## laura6914

Afternoon all, 

Hey Jo. My chippy was lovely. Yeah Phil is 1 in a million bless him. TMI but as i cant really do it myslef now he does my lady bits and my legs to. He is a real gem.

How is everyone doing today anyway?
The weather is gorgeous and i cant beleive im working lates and to top that im working tomorrow as well. Should be illegal to work in this weather. 

xxx


----------



## Wriggley

Hello everyone.

today i officially join the second trimester :D

My due date is 28th of october and im really excited!!!


----------



## laura6914

Welcome to the 2nd Tri Wriggley

How are things going so far. You scan pic is lovely :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Wriggley

laura6914 said:


> Welcome to the 2nd Tri Wriggley
> 
> How are things going so far. You scan pic is lovely :thumbup:
> 
> xx


thanks :)

Erm... ok.. im a bit stressed coz my bloods have an antibody in ... the docs said its nothing to worry about but obviously its easier said then done..


----------



## laura6914

Didnt they say what the anitbody was or anything? i an understand your worry, i thinkg everyone would be the same. 

xx


----------



## Wriggley

laura6914 said:


> Didnt they say what the anitbody was or anything? i an understand your worry, i thinkg everyone would be the same.
> 
> xx


no thats what the second bloods are for... to identify it... i just keep telling myself that it cant be that serious otherwise they wouldnt wait 2 weeks for the results... 

basically they said.. the antibody means baby might be jandice when its born or possibley a blood transfusion...

i think its got something to do with my Rhesus Neg blood but they didnt seem to think so


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Welcome katee82 and Wriggly :wave:. Can't believe how many October babies theres going to be its great.

Laura - Don't know if i'd trust him to do my lady bits but I know what you mean about it getting difficult so might have to let him. Weathers not been that great up here today and its bloody freezing still got my winter coat on when I go out infact had to scrap the car window yesterday morning :wacko:.

Had an offer on our house yesterday which we've accepted just waiting on proper written offer which we should get on Monday (fingers crossed). Entry will be the end of June so we'll be outta here by the time baby comes :happydance:.

Hope you are all well :hugs:.

Jo xx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Welcome katee82 and Wriggly :wave:. Can't believe how many October babies theres going to be its great.
> 
> Laura - Don't know if i'd trust him to do my lady bits but I know what you mean about it getting difficult so might have to let him. Weathers not been that great up here today and its bloody freezing still got my winter coat on when I go out infact had to scrap the car window yesterday morning :wacko:.
> 
> Had an offer on our house yesterday which we've accepted just waiting on proper written offer which we should get on Monday (fingers crossed). Entry will be the end of June so we'll be outta here by the time baby comes :happydance:.
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:.
> 
> Jo xx


Oh wow congratulations on the offer, Oz here you come woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!
Really chuffed for you xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for the house offer!!

Laura the weather is lovely here too!

I was on :cloud9: this morning, morning sickness is easing, I'm starting to feel better then this afternoon it all came crashing down!

I got my exam results and I have failed thanks to morning sickness having me running out of my exam and trying to concentrate on not being sick! THEN I took my dog to the vets for her regular worming, she has lost weight so I mentioned it and the nurse weighed her and she has, they asked was she different so I said she was drinking a lot more, they have now taken blood samples and urine sample which cost £72! We should know by Monday!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

wriggley, i hope the bloods come back ok hun, got my fingers crossed for you. 

Jo, YEY on the house offer. Are you moving to OZ???????

Afternoon CJH. 

Brunettebimbo, oh thats not good. i hope it passes for you soon. and sorry about the exam results. what was the exam for. i hope your doggy is ok to. perhaps she has just got a bug or something. 

xxx


----------



## cjh

laura6914 said:


> wriggley, i hope the bloods come back ok hun, got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Jo, YEY on the house offer. Are you moving to OZ???????
> 
> Afternoon CJH.
> 
> Brunettebimbo, oh thats not good. i hope it passes for you soon. and sorry about the exam results. what was the exam for. i hope your doggy is ok to. perhaps she has just got a bug or something.
> 
> xxx

Hi hun, how are you?? Hope your shift goes really quick for you xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> wriggley, i hope the bloods come back ok hun, got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Jo, YEY on the house offer. Are you moving to OZ???????
> 
> Afternoon CJH.
> 
> Brunettebimbo, oh thats not good. i hope it passes for you soon. and sorry about the exam results. what was the exam for. i hope your doggy is ok to. perhaps she has just got a bug or something.
> 
> xxx

They think it might be her kidneys :cry:
My exams are to qualify as a Dental Nurse!


----------



## laura6914

oh no hun. thats not good. When will you find out for certain. :hugs:
Will you be able to resit your exams?

xx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Man BrunetteBimbo, that sucks! Are you able to retake your exam? I hope your dog is ok!

Thanks to the ladies that answered my questions about dopplers. I'm still on the fence...but if I do get one, I think I won't mention it to my midwife!

My morning sickness is back, with a vengeance. I feel really awful, and all my tricks that worked to get rid of it before aren't working now. I'm thinking I may just crawl back into bed and stay there till October, lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

If it was pregnancy related - can you not get some leniancy or an exemption thing?


----------



## Wriggley

CharlieKeys said:


> If it was pregnancy related - can you not get some leniancy or an exemption thing?


charliekeys... how did u get that ticker of the baby inside? i keep clicking on peoples tickers to get one but i cant find it :(


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen - thanks don't know if we'll be going to Oz before the baby or after not been left with much money from house sale :nope:, but def going at some point.

BrunetteBimbo - sorry to hear about your exams and your doggy hope its nothing serious.

Laura - yeah hoping to get to Oz before baby but will need to see how the finances work out. Fed up of this cold weather and rubbish summers. Been planning it since 2007 when we got our visas. At least I'll still be able to come onto BnB :haha:.

Joxx


----------



## laura6914

you bet still come on Jo. 
Oh im so jealous. I have family in OZ, i have never met them. And family in canada. I would just love to move abroad. 

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wriggley said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> If it was pregnancy related - can you not get some leniancy or an exemption thing?
> 
> 
> charliekeys... how did u get that ticker of the baby inside? i keep clicking on peoples tickers to get one but i cant find it :(Click to expand...

lol take it you found out how to do it? :)


----------



## Audball2108

I'm due on October 22 with a baby girl :)


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Ladies! :flower: Happy weekend to you all!

Welcome to all newbies :hi: 

We have lovely weather here in the south east at the moment, so I am trying to enjoy the sunshine whilst trying not to think about the fact that my hubby was dismissed from work :cry: :cry: :cry: We are currently waiting for an appeal date as it's so unfair, but until then, just gotta try and keep busy! 


Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Going-crazy - sorry to hear about your OH thats so unfair I hope the appeal goes well. Its lovely up here in the Scottish Borders too but not overly hot mind you I'm always freezing.

Welcome Audball2108 :wave:.

:flower:


----------



## Audball2108

Thanks DJBSCANNON! :D


----------



## EmandBub

So how's everyone doing today, ladies? :D x


----------



## Audball2108

Doing wonderful! I just took my dog for a walk and now I'm going out to eat with my family. I'm so happy that the morning nausea is gone! But my boobies are sore :(


----------



## EmandBub

aww, it'll get better hon. :)
hope you have fun with your family!

that reminds me, i'm hungry! x


----------



## a_c

Do we have an October banner for signature ladies?


----------



## juless

Anyone else getting irrational worries that maybe something is wrong but you just don't know it for sure? I'm feeling so emotional the last little while and feeling extremely paranoid! My belly seems to be getting bigger all the time so it must be going okay, but still.. can't shake the fear! I remember I couldn't wait to get to second tri because that meant that most likely things would be okay and the baby would be fine - but now I'm here and I just can't let go and really enjoy it!


----------



## cjh

Hi,

Please can you keep my blue stork next to my name, we just found out we are having a boy.
Thank you
Karenxxx


----------



## EmandBub

cjh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you keep my blue stork next to my name, we just found out we are having a boy.
> Thank you
> Karenxxx

Awww!! :thumbup:
Congratulations on your blue bump! :blue:.
Bet youre excited! :flower: x


----------



## Jellybaby3

Hiya, can i be added to 17th plz :) x


----------



## cjh

EmandBub said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Please can you keep my blue stork next to my name, we just found out we are having a boy.
> Thank you
> Karenxxx
> 
> Awww!! :thumbup:
> Congratulations on your blue bump! :blue:.
> Bet youre excited! :flower: xClick to expand...


Thank you xxx

Yes, I'm well chuffed about it, we already have a 3 year old boy so I really wanted a playmate for him. So what with hubby, 2 sons and a male dog I think i'll be the odd one out in my house - not a bit of pink in sight lol!!!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:! 
well, atleast you'll be the lady of the house! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi! Just been for my private gender scan today and..... it's a girl :happydance: we are sooooo happy!!! Can you put :pink: on the rightside of my name plz? I guessed right :D EDD 9th Oct xx


----------



## cjh

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi! Just been for my private gender scan today and..... it's a girl :happydance: we are sooooo happy!!! Can you put :pink: on the rightside of my name plz? I guessed right :D EDD 9th Oct xx


Oh fantastic news, really pleased for you. We went for ours too this morning and I guessed right too and we're having a boy.
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi! Just been for my private gender scan today and..... it's a girl :happydance: we are sooooo happy!!! Can you put :pink: on the rightside of my name plz? I guessed right :D EDD 9th Oct xx

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

cjh said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just been for my private gender scan today and..... it's a girl :happydance: we are sooooo happy!!! Can you put :pink: on the rightside of my name plz? I guessed right :D EDD 9th Oct xx
> 
> 
> Oh fantastic news, really pleased for you. We went for ours too this morning and I guessed right too and we're having a boy.
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thankyou hun :hugs: and congratulations to you too!! It's made it so much more real knowing she's a she now instead of ''it''!! And we saw her in 4D as well which was amazing! Can't beleive how much she's changed since my 12wk scan! She's actually a baby!! xx


----------



## cjh

ttc_lolly said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Just been for my private gender scan today and..... it's a girl :happydance: we are sooooo happy!!! Can you put :pink: on the rightside of my name plz? I guessed right :D EDD 9th Oct xx
> 
> 
> Oh fantastic news, really pleased for you. We went for ours too this morning and I guessed right too and we're having a boy.
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou hun :hugs: and congratulations to you too!! It's made it so much more real knowing she's a she now instead of ''it''!! And we saw her in 4D as well which was amazing! Can't beleive how much she's changed since my 12wk scan! She's actually a baby!! xxClick to expand...



Awww that's brilliant, ours was in just normal 2D and the pictures were rubbish, but, never mind. I bet you're be out buying pink,pink,pink now lol!!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies

Well thats another weekend nearly over. Hope everyones had a good one.

Welcome Jellybaby3 :wave:.

Congratulations cjh :blue: and ttc_lolly :pink: so pleased for both of you.

Jo xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh what a shame.. ours was just supposed to be 2D but thelovely sonographer at Baby bond said we'd have a peek in 4D and the whole scan ended up 50/50 in both! Yep u got that right lol! I've just been to Asda and picked up some bargains in the baby event and some pretty pink babygrows :)


----------



## mrsfeehily

Hi everyone!

Just moved over from 1st tri - woohoo! :D

Please could you put a yellow stork next to my name on 27th October (Mrsfeehily) as we're going for a surprise!!

Tis tempting to find out though!

xxx


----------



## Mini Ginge

Just joined the October Pumpkins after my dating scan on Tuesday. :) I'm due October 27th. Earlier than I thought woo hoo :thumbup::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi and welcome to 2nd tri mrsfeehily and mini ginge :wave:.

Mini Ginge - :rofl: October Pumpkins dont know if you meant to call it that but thought it was funny after all it is Halloween month :haha:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## Mummybee

Hi all, could I be added please? Due october 21st, got a feelin my bump is blue. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I can retake my exam in June! Doesn't stop me moving onto the next stage of my course though so that's ok!

BnB always makes me late for work! :rofl: I'm supposed to be there at 8.15 it's now 8.05 and I haven't done hair or make-up! :lol:

Girls I had a horrible dream the other day and can't stop thinking about it!
I dreamt that at our gender scan they told me it's a boy (which I think it is) and that I was heartbroken :cry: I don't want to feel like that, I will be happy whatever it is aslong as it's ok so why are my dreams being so cruel! I just feel that if it's a boy people are going to look at me for a reaction as before getting pregnant I always said I wanted a girl.

Congrats to the girls on their gender scans and hello newbies! :mrgreen:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Welcome ot the ladies who have joined the 2nd tri and congrates to cjh and ttc lolly on your little ones. Im sooooo jealous. I still have 4 weeks to wait until we find out what im having. 

Movements are getting more frequent now. The fluuters only occure every now and then but the last few nights its felt more like popping. (hope that makes sence) 

brunettebimbo, i wouldnt let the dream worry you hun. i have had a few like that to but i know either way when i find out what im having ill be over the moon. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

My anomaly scan is in 3weeks and 2days and im still so confused about whether to find out the sex or not. I really want to keep it a suprise and also really want to know, but i know i can't have both :cry: Any advice on what i should do. Where any of you unsure before and made a decission either way?


----------



## laura6914

Due#1-2010 said:


> My anomaly scan is in 3weeks and 2days and im still so confused about whether to find out the sex or not. I really want to keep it a suprise and also really want to know, but i know i can't have both :cry: Any advice on what i should do. Where any of you unsure before and made a decission either way?

Hey hun, sorry your stuck in limbo. 
Im finding out purely because i prepare a lot more as im moving two months before the baby is due so need to be as organised as i can be, and i cant hold my own water so NEED to find out. :rofl:
I think when the day of your scan comes you will know what to do when they ask if you want to know or not. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone what a gorgeous day.

Due#1-2010 - Whether you find out at your scan or wait until the birth its going to be a lovely surprise just depends how patient you are I know I couldn't wait I'm dying to get out and buy blue or pink things.

Morning Laura - I've been feeling quite a lot of movement over the past couple of days feels great :cloud9: very hard feeling to describe.

BrunetteBimbo - Don't worry about your dreams as Laura said you'll be chuffed no matter what you have. I haven't had any baby dreams :nope:.

Mummybee - welcome to 2nd tri :wave:.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

is wish the weather was gorgeous here. its cloudy and miserable today. :nope:

It is very hard to explain. OH always asks "what does it feel like" and you just cant describe it cant you. Its like bubbling and fltter mixed. thats the best way i can describe it really. Its all new to me with this being my first so i hope what im feeling is the baby moving. lol. 

Of i went to asda yesterday and went a bit wild with the mother and baby thing. 

I bought the Johnsons chest for a tenns includes ear buds, baby bath, lotion, wipes, lots of different things in there. Food pots in pink and blue, spoons, teethers, rattle, and bowls in pink and blue. Everything we have so far is eitehr mamms and pappas or tommy tippie, i had a field day in there :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> is wish the weather was gorgeous here. its cloudy and miserable today. :nope:
> 
> It is very hard to explain. OH always asks "what does it feel like" and you just cant describe it cant you. Its like bubbling and fltter mixed. thats the best way i can describe it really. Its all new to me with this being my first so i hope what im feeling is the baby moving. lol.
> 
> Of i went to asda yesterday and went a bit wild with the mother and baby thing.
> 
> I bought the Johnsons chest for a tenns includes ear buds, baby bath, lotion, wipes, lots of different things in there. Food pots in pink and blue, spoons, teethers, rattle, and bowls in pink and blue. Everything we have so far is eitehr mamms and pappas or tommy tippie, i had a field day in there :happydance:
> 
> xxx

What kind of rattels and teethers do they have. I got all my jonsons stuff this week and i am giving my self 10-20 pounds to spend this time. And would love to got some rattels and stuff out the way. As already have a toy box for the baby and want to start filling it :)


----------



## laura6914

the rattles and teethers are £2 and they are tommie tippie. the teethers i have a red and green (2 in a pack) and they are water filled so you put them in the fridge for when the LO is teething. The rattle is also tommie tippie and is a rattle at the bottom and teether at the top its great. 
Im geting some nappies and stuff when i do my shop on Friday. 
Im going to go with pampers and see how they are. 

What brand of nappies is every one else trying?

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks. I am going for huggies but that doesnt mean i will keep with them. i just know most becasue these are the ones my sisters uses for their children so i feel i have experiance of them and know they are good. I am definightly going to get some rattels and teethers as they sound really good :) i love this website for finding out about all the bargins. I will spend more in teh next one in about 3 months when i will have chosen about whether i want to know the sex. and will be quite a bit further along :)


----------



## laura6914

what they are doing another one are they? Ahhhhh thats fab. I LOVE IT. ill know what im having then to. i bought pink and blue in everythuign yesterday thinking there wouldnt be another one. :rofl:
well i bought pink and blue in the bowls, food pots and spoon. :haha:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

One average they normally do them every 3months ish. The last one was in Jan so im guessing the next one will be around July, and im due in october so will get loads then. And if they are every 3months there will be one not long after my LO is here :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

oh thanks for that hun. Ill be stocking up bits at a time now then instead of getting everything thinking its a one off. lol


----------



## MadamRose

Lol, often not long after asda do one tesco follow suit and do one. so also watch out for if they have one any time soon. Thats if you have a tesco close by


----------



## laura6914

yeah have them both round the corner from my house. 

Just been having a nosey in the third tri and i cant wait to move over there i really cant. read a thread about "what food to take in your hospital bag". this may be a realyl stupid question but can you eat when your in labour? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Lol i bet there is some very strange things over there. Im guessing anything you can during pregnacy. but i would say def high energy foods to keep you going. I know i will have lots of them. I can't wait to talk about my hospital bags over there, i want to pack my already lol. Im a bit mad though as i am taking 2 seprates ones, one for me and one for baby, is that a bit extreme?


----------



## laura6914

not extreme at all im doing the same things. more organised that way. i may need to take one full of food now to as i can eat for brittian :haha: and OH needs to be fed to i suppose :haha:

oh its all so exciting. im so impatient at times. i want my baby here now. I know it needs to bake a little longer yet though.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know im due on the 6th october and i cant wait. I found out the date more my anomoly scan like 4days after my 12week scan so it feels like ive been waiting a life time for that. I dont think its gonna go any quicker. People say in the middle it goes quicker but i think the pregnancy is really dragging already, i just want baby her, but like you know it needs to grow alot more. do you feel like its dragging?


----------



## laura6914

i had the date for my 20 weeks scan the day i had my 12 which was 4 weeks ago and its going soooo slowly. yeah i really feel like its dragging. im doing a bit of internet shopping for a travel system. we still havent spotted one that really stands out yet.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks Girls :D

Laura - We are using Pampers :D


----------



## MadamRose

I think im gonna get my travel system at about 30weeks, unless something really catches my eye before, but dont really want to get it until after 20week scan. My 20week scan is 3weeks 2days away , i will be 20weeks to the day im so excited speed up time please


----------



## laura6914

yeah i plan on getting mine round about then but im always looking out for deals and things incase something catches my eye. 

thanks bb, my siter uses huggies as she say pampers are rubbish but as i have all the free packs and things may as well give them a try out before passing judgement. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I got vouchers for 3 lots of free huggies. I got nothing really off pampers


----------



## laura6914

dwhere did you get them hun? my pampers ones were in my Emms Diary thingy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh I can retake my exam in June! Doesn't stop me moving onto the next stage of my course though so that's ok!
> 
> BnB always makes me late for work! :rofl: I'm supposed to be there at 8.15 it's now 8.05 and I haven't done hair or make-up! :lol:
> 
> Girls I had a horrible dream the other day and can't stop thinking about it!
> I dreamt that at our gender scan they told me it's a boy (which I think it is) and that I was heartbroken :cry: I don't want to feel like that, I will be happy whatever it is aslong as it's ok so why are my dreams being so cruel! I just feel that if it's a boy people are going to look at me for a reaction as before getting pregnant I always said I wanted a girl.
> 
> Congrats to the girls on their gender scans and hello newbies! :mrgreen:
> 
> ****UPDATED TO HERE****

I shouldn't worry too much Brunette Bimbo :hugs: I have said all along that I would love a lil boy! Whenever I spoke about LO I'd always say 'he', I only ever really discussed boys names and when out looking at baby stuff I always veered away from girls things and would look at all the blue clothes! When I found out that 'he' is actually a 'she' yesterday, I couldn't have been more happier!!! Especially when the sonographer showed us her beautiful lil face (that she attempted to hide many times!!) in 4D, I swear, it was instant love :cloud9: I must admit, I'm a lil sad I'm not having a boy... but thats only because I thought I was having one soooo much, even in my dreams I knew what he looked like!! But no way would I swap her!! I'm so excited to meet her, October couldn't come soon enough!! So I am very sure u will be just the same :) .....
I've attatched some pics below so u can see my lil princess! They aren't great pics I'm afraid, took them with my fone as no scanner!! x
 



Attached Files:







25042010496.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









25042010499.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









25042010500.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4









25042010501.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WantaBelly

Good morning Everyone! Hope you all had a lovely weekend! Congratulations cjh and ttc lolly. I have a private gender scan on the 6th and I'm so excited I can't hardly wait!! They have already told me at 13 weeks its a boy but I just want to confirm as I would like to go shopping....... I'm glad everyone is feeling good!!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi can i join please??? im due 28th oct....its twins lol! very excited, scared all rolled into 1!! had my dating scan last fri (16th april) & they dated me as 12+6 & 13+1.

xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Welcome Dancingkaty1 and congats on your twins. :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

ok does anyone else get awful pelvic pain when you sneeze? lol

I literally yelp out loud when i sneeze it hurts so badly


----------



## cjh

buttonnose82 said:


> ok does anyone else get awful pelvic pain when you sneeze? lol
> 
> I literally yelp out loud when i sneeze it hurts so badly


Yes I do, it hurts soooooooooooo much, the pain then lingers for a few seconds, it happens when I get up sometimes too.
xxxxxx


----------



## cjh

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi can i join please??? im due 28th oct....its twins lol! very excited, scared all rolled into 1!! had my dating scan last fri (16th april) & they dated me as 12+6 & 13+1.
> 
> xx


Wow Twins congratulations!! 
Where are you having them?? I'm in Essex too and probably going to St Johns.
Karenxx


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> dwhere did you get them hun? my pampers ones were in my Emms Diary thingy.

I got a huggies voucher in the emma's diary thing. Cant remember where i got the other 2 from


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> ok does anyone else get awful pelvic pain when you sneeze? lol
> 
> I literally yelp out loud when i sneeze it hurts so badly

Yes and it bloody wrecks! :rofl:

Laura I got £4 in Pampers vouchers off the Pampers website :D


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!
I just wanted to see how everyone is feeling? :happydance:
Sometimes it still feels like October is so far away, but I remember from my pregnancy with my daughter how fast it really goes! :headspin:

I saw my midwife today, and she found the heartbeat! YAY! It was about 145 bpm and my uterus is measuring 16 cm, which she said is perfect!
I feel so relieved that I am basically in the second trimester now and everything is going great so far! I feel pretty good too - just battling some nasty headaches and lots of fatigue... but I don't think that's just pregnancy-related. Chasing a toddler around can be pretty exhausting in itself! :sleep:

Anyways - I hope you're all having a wonderful day! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh my uterus was only measuring 15cm at 15weeks. Glad things are going well for you. And yes i agree october feels like a life time away


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Gosh my uterus was only measuring 15cm at 15weeks. Glad things are going well for you. And yes i agree october feels like a life time away

I agree! I thought 16cm sounded big, but fundal measurements apparently can be off by 1-2cm, and it isn't the most accurate thing to go by. But either way, baby seems to be growing perfectly which is a relief!

And I think part of the reason October feels so far away is we still have two seasons to get to (Summer and Fall) before it arrives! ugh!:dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

yes, im hoping after my 20week scan when i can start really buying it will fly? i know it will slow when im getting really far along and close to baby arriving. But hoping in between 20 week scan and that it will speed up :D did you found it sped up at any stage with your daughter


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> yes, im hoping after my 20week scan when i can start really buying it will fly? i know it will slow when im getting really far along and close to baby arriving. But hoping in between 20 week scan and that it will speed up :D did you found it sped up at any stage with your daughter

Well, being COMPLETELY honest here, when I was pregnant - I felt like my pregnancy took FOREVER! But that's because it was my first. With this pregnancy, it's been flying by because I have so much to keep me busy. But with my daughter, every week felt like a month. :(
But I would agree, that once I knew what I was having (19 weeks) up until about 32 weeks went the fastest. My situation may be different though. When I was pregnant, I knew about 6 other women who were pregnant too but they were all due before me. And once I reached 32 weeks, is when they ALL had their babies except for me. So after that, time went really really slow. I watched each of them bring their babies around and I was still pregnant as ever!

But don't worry. Once the day FINALLY comes that your baby does arrive, and you look back on your pregnancy... THEN it will seem like it flew by! And enjoy it too - once my pregnancy was over, as much as I LOVE having my daughter with me, obviously... I missed being pregnant. I missed being able to protect her 24/7 and feel her little kicks all day long! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i know i hope it will also go quicker for me at that time. And yes every week feels like a month. If i look back on it it feels quick, but as it goes by at the time it feels so slow. If that makes sense. Yes i bet you have your hands full being pregnant and running around after your daugther. I looked after 2 of my nephews for the weekend one is 10 other is 1 and 1/2 and i was so busy for the weekend i didnt have any time to think about how slow it was going and that one weekend went quick. 
I dont think i could have my 2nd until my 1st was at least at nursery as i was so tired this weekend running round after a 1 and 1/2 year old so i dont have a clue how you do it everyday lol.
Are you hoping to find out the sex of this little bundle also?


----------



## Kaylz--x

Hey could I join please :flower: My due date is 19th October.

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome Kaylz congrats on the pregnancy. im due on the 8th october. Hope your pregnancy is going well and continue to do so


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww i know i hope it will also go quicker for me at that time. And yes every week feels like a month. If i look back on it it feels quick, but as it goes by at the time it feels so slow. If that makes sense. Yes i bet you have your hands full being pregnant and running around after your daugther. I looked after 2 of my nephews for the weekend one is 10 other is 1 and 1/2 and i was so busy for the weekend i didnt have any time to think about how slow it was going and that one weekend went quick.
> I dont think i could have my 2nd until my 1st was at least at nursery as i was so tired this weekend running round after a 1 and 1/2 year old so i dont have a clue how you do it everyday lol.
> Are you hoping to find out the sex of this little bundle also?

Oh I remember that feeling all too well! Every day feeling like an eternity. And when you look back, sometimes it feels like it went fast but your due date feels like decades away.:loopy:
And some days, I don't know how I do it either - chasing a toddler around and being pregnant. I wasn't planning on having my second until my first was about 3 years old... but hubby and I decided to try ONCE, just for fun and here I am! ;) I was nervous about it at first... because I remembered how exhausted I felt during the first trimester with my daughter and I wondered "how am I going to do this with a toddler in tow?"... but it's been fine. Honestly, I haven't felt much more tired than usual (my munchkin wears me out enough, even BEFORE getting pregnant! lol)... and like I said, because I have her around... this pregnancy has been going MUCH faster... which in a way is a very good thing! As much as I don't want to rush it (because this is my last, no matter what)... it's crazy how long I remember last time it took me to get to 14 weeks... and here I am, coming up to 14 weeks this week and it feels like I JUST found out I'm pregnant!
And I'm going to have my hands full, when this baby arrives... and I'm prepared for that. But I think it will be so worth it when they get a little older and are closer in age. And it will also be nice getting all the diapers, bottles, etc done sooner! :happydance:

As for finding out the sex of this baby - DEFINITELY! I am too impatient to wait 9 months to find out... plus, for me, I find that I have a closer bond with my baby knowing that there's a little girl or boy in there, instead of an "it". I cannot WAIT! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Kaylz--x said:


> Hey could I join please :flower: My due date is 19th October.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well xx

Welcome to the board!
I am due October 28th! :)


----------



## rubyt

Can I join the October ranks too, please? I'm due October 13th and have a feeling it's a boy. Not sure why!


----------



## Red Rose

Hi rubyt. I've got that same instinct aswell. Got it from about 6 weeks. I wonder if we are right?!

Somebody tell me to stop eating! I've scoffed so much today, not including nearly a full bag of a 'share' bag of Maltesers. Baby must be hungry!


----------



## juless

I have a terrible headache and feeling a bit crampy today.. no fun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Red Rose said:


> Hi rubyt. I've got that same instinct aswell. Got it from about 6 weeks. I wonder if we are right?!
> 
> Somebody tell me to stop eating! I've scoffed so much today, not including nearly a full bag of a 'share' bag of Maltesers. Baby must be hungry!

:lol: Go for it! It's the onlt time you can really get away with eating what you want! 

Juless I keep having that, guess baby is growing! :D

I took a bump picture this morning but I don't think I'm growing :(

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone struggling with itchy skin, my stomach and sides are itchy and then I feel like ripping off my boobs as they are soooooooooo itchy! Nothing seems to be working:wacko:


----------



## laura6914

morning all and welcome to the new ladies, 

BB ooohhh yes! M legs itch sooooo bad i have made them bleed at times and then last night my right boob started itching. the only thing that eases is is sudacrem. 
I mentioned it to my midwife last week and she said its the hormones and may be a change in soap or washing powder ect. I think its just the hormones though as i use what i always have done. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh me too! I haven't changed anything!
I bet it's going to get worse too with expanding bump and heat from summer isn't it!?:wacko:


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun im guessing so. I mosturise but that seems to make it worse., just have to grit my teeth and bear with it i think. the thing we have to go through hey :shrug:

I have a question for you if you dont mind helping hun. 

Well llast nioght we got the doppler out as havent listened in about a week, well other than the MW appointment. Found it quite easily (cant beleive how high up he is in my belly now). any how after about 10 minutes we found the actually beat and not just the echo and every so often it sounded the his heart skipped a beat. i worried myself stupid, had a cry and told the OH we neeed to get down the hospital. OH calmed me down and said that its prob the baby just moving about. I could actually feel him moving when i put the prob on my tummy, i dont think he liked it much. 
But then the OH said he had a bit of a heart murmer when he was little. 
What do you think it is, just the baby moving and me being silly, a heart murmer or something more serious? Should i be worried?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't know Hun. It could be baby moving.
Maybe ring your midwife and speak to her?


----------



## laura6914

i will do after work as i dnt have her number here. i have to go through the GPs surgery to speak to her as well. 
Im sure its nothing to worry about (i say trying to convince myself)
I was so occupied with wanting the next scan to find out the gender i forgot what its main purpose was and now it feels like forever away. 4 weeks friday until i get to see the little one. 

Im sure he is ok. 

Are you workign today hun?

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

oh just realised i forgot to ask, can i have a yellow stalk put next to my name .... both sides if you want because we aren't finding out the sex hehe

thankyou


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> i will do after work as i dnt have her number here. i have to go through the GPs surgery to speak to her as well.
> Im sure its nothing to worry about (i say trying to convince myself)
> I was so occupied with wanting the next scan to find out the gender i forgot what its main purpose was and now it feels like forever away. 4 weeks friday until i get to see the little one.
> 
> Im sure he is ok.
> 
> Are you workign today hun?
> 
> xx

Baby will be fine :)

Yep I am 8.15-4.45! :(

Buttonnose I will only put it on one side as the other side will be updated when you have baby :D

:lol: Like your reply in circumsision thread! You have a good point!


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> i will do after work as i dnt have her number here. i have to go through the GPs surgery to speak to her as well.
> Im sure its nothing to worry about (i say trying to convince myself)
> I was so occupied with wanting the next scan to find out the gender i forgot what its main purpose was and now it feels like forever away. 4 weeks friday until i get to see the little one.
> 
> Im sure he is ok.
> 
> Are you workign today hun?
> 
> xx
> 
> Baby will be fine :)
> 
> Yep I am 8.15-4.45! :(
> 
> Buttonnose I will only put it on one side as the other side will be updated when you have baby :D
> 
> :lol: Like your reply in circumsision thread! You have a good point!Click to expand...

ok thanks :)

there have been alot of threads started recently about the same topic and they always end the same way

They don't even wanna hear my thoughts on the subject (i did a whole assignment in uni about FGM so as a link topic it is something i am quite passionate about) but as my mummy told me, if you have nothing nice to say then say nothing at all :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's why I didn't let rip. I don't agree with it. As I said....Who are we to decide which bits are cut of our children?

I guess your against it too?


----------



## laura6914

oh thats a horrid shift hun,. im working 7-3 today, supposed to be working until 2 today but have to wait for OH to finish work and get me as he is using the car so im working over. it sucks. 

Im very intregued, im going to have a nosey in that thread now. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: What you like!

What do you mean shift!? That's my normal working day! :lol: Apart from on a Friday we work 8.15 until 3pm!


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> That's why I didn't let rip. I don't agree with it. As I said....Who are we to decide which bits are cut of our children?
> 
> I guess your against it too?

just a wee bit :):haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

going to pick up my ebay bargain tonight lol

I wanted some prefold nappies for when baby is first born before going into proper shaped cloth nappies, I was going to make the prefolds but after spotting an amazing deal on ebay I got myself the equivalent of approx £150 - £200 of nappies for 99p hehe!


----------



## laura6914

Sorry brunette, i work shifts so just slips out some times. :haha:

That thread is awful. I presonally couldnt put my son through that. Dont see the need in it to be honest. I think if they want there bits taking away thats a decision they should make, like you said buttonnose. :thumbup:

And what a bargin with the nappies. I love ebay, there are sooooo many bargins on there. I saw a graco travel system yesterday for £99. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bloody Hell!!! What a bargain! :D

Right I guess I better get my bum into gear and make a move! 
I'm going to ring my midwife about my itchy skin as it's pretty much all over! Better to be safe than sorry!

Laura let us know what midwife says, I will be back online at about 12.20! :)


----------



## laura6914

will do hun when i get hold of her. 
have a good morning :thumbup:


----------



## Aquarius77

Was supposed to send this after my scan but forgot! funny that....please can you change my due date to the 26th of October.
Hope everyone is doing o.k ..i'm now counting down until the second scan on June 16th. :flower:


----------



## Jox

Hello all, Hope LO's are behaving for their mummys!!!

Well weve decided to have a gender scan done, we also want abit of reassurance that beanie is growing well....so in 13 days we are gonna know....pink or blue!!! (im convinced blue...we will see)!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok!!

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura I rang midwife about my itchy skin and she is sending me to the doctors as they should be able to give me something to stop the itch!

Aquarius what date where you on? I'm too lazy to search for you on the list! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

:thumbup: thats great chick. let me know what they give you ill see if i an buy me some from somewhere. its a nightmare trying to get into my GPS. im still waiting for a call back form my MW from this morning. :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ours are crap until you mention that your pregnant or your midwife sent you! :D
My appointment is at 2.20pm!


----------



## laura6914

keep us updated hun. even when you mention you are pregnant mine dont give a hoot to be honest. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's really shitty!!:growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

i know! NHS for you though.
Hopfully when i move ill have a better GPs surgery. a little worried about moving so close to the due date now though. i move the first week of August. Im going to get into the GPs the week before we move though so i can carry on my care without interuption. 

xxx


----------



## xjustmex

Can i please be added please im due 25th October x 
Im hoping to stay on team yellow, but i may break at the scan lol!


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone struggling with itchy skin, my stomach and sides are itchy and then I feel like ripping off my boobs as they are soooooooooo itchy! Nothing seems to be working:wacko:

I know exactly how you feel! My stomach has been ridiculously itchy! I sit at work, scratching it all day long! I try SO hard not to, because I've heard scratching can make stretchmarks worse... but it's SO hard to ignore!
I havent changed anything either and I'm ALWAYS moisturing my tummy... so I have no idea. But it's bad - sometimes my stomach actually gets raw from me scratching so much. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone struggling with itchy skin, my stomach and sides are itchy and then I feel like ripping off my boobs as they are soooooooooo itchy! Nothing seems to be working:wacko:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! My stomach has been ridiculously itchy! I sit at work, scratching it all day long! I try SO hard not to, because I've heard scratching can make stretchmarks worse... but it's SO hard to ignore!
> I havent changed anything either and I'm ALWAYS moisturing my tummy... so I have no idea. But it's bad - sometimes my stomach actually gets raw from me scratching so much. :(Click to expand...


Added xjustmex :D

MommyKC I know it's horrible isn't it! :(
I went to the doctors and she said because I am under 20 weeks it isn't anything to worry about. There isn't anything she can do apart from give me Piriton which she said I can take before bed but only when I'm desperate so girls I guess it's another symptom we just have to deal with! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

I didnt know scracthing made stretch marks worse, i will def have to stop that then. Its my hips that get itchy and always itch them and already getting stretch marks and imonly 17weeks tomorrow


----------



## tinkerbel

MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone struggling with itchy skin, my stomach and sides are itchy and then I feel like ripping off my boobs as they are soooooooooo itchy! Nothing seems to be working:wacko:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! My stomach has been ridiculously itchy! I sit at work, scratching it all day long! I try SO hard not to, because I've heard scratching can make stretchmarks worse... but it's SO hard to ignore!
> I havent changed anything either and I'm ALWAYS moisturing my tummy... so I have no idea. But it's bad - sometimes my stomach actually gets raw from me scratching so much. :(Click to expand...

i had some advice about ur tummy being ichy if it carrys on tell ur midwife as there is a very rare condition thats cuases this it mentions it in my pregnancy book dont mean to panic u but just thought u should know


----------



## brunettebimbo

Something for you girlies! Hopefully make you smile like it does me :D


Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I didnt know scracthing made stretch marks worse, i will def have to stop that then. Its my hips that get itchy and always itch them and already getting stretch marks and imonly 17weeks tomorrow

Yeah I read that the other day. I didn't know either but I read that scratching makes the skin thinner and more susceptible to stretch marks (you would have gotten them anyway, scratching just makes them worse apparently?). Either way, it's probably not great for our skin to be scratching it until it's raw... but sometimes it's really hard!


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Something for you girlies! Hopefully make you smile like it does me :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M

It didnt work for me. :(


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I didnt know scracthing made stretch marks worse, i will def have to stop that then. Its my hips that get itchy and always itch them and already getting stretch marks and imonly 17weeks tomorrow
> 
> Yeah I read that the other day. I didn't know either but I read that scratching makes the skin thinner and more susceptible to stretch marks (you would have gotten them anyway, scratching just makes them worse apparently?). Either way, it's probably not great for our skin to be scratching it until it's raw... but sometimes it's really hard!Click to expand...

Thanks i will really try and stop, i use coca butter the proper one recemended from when your pregnant. I also getting really itchy on my legs so im guessing ive got dry skin. ive started to use a all over moisturies on my legs and that helps. Try that see if it works for you, just an idea as you may have tried it


----------



## MommyKC

tinkerbel said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone struggling with itchy skin, my stomach and sides are itchy and then I feel like ripping off my boobs as they are soooooooooo itchy! Nothing seems to be working:wacko:
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! My stomach has been ridiculously itchy! I sit at work, scratching it all day long! I try SO hard not to, because I've heard scratching can make stretchmarks worse... but it's SO hard to ignore!
> I havent changed anything either and I'm ALWAYS moisturing my tummy... so I have no idea. But it's bad - sometimes my stomach actually gets raw from me scratching so much. :(Click to expand...
> 
> i had some advice about ur tummy being ichy if it carrys on tell ur midwife as there is a very rare condition thats cuases this it mentions it in my pregnancy book dont mean to panic u but just thought u should knowClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I was actually at my midwife's office yesterday and she wasn't concerned. Like Brunette Bimbo said, I think it's just a symptom some of us have to live with! :shrug: I never had this with my daughter... but I guess that's why "they" say every pregnancy is different! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

How's everyone doing tonight?
Hope all you ladies had a good day! xx


----------



## kstancook

Hey girls are we getting excited!!! I have 10 days till gender scan and it cant come soon enough!!


----------



## juless

I still feel crampy on and off today. I'm thinking there's a lot of growing and stretching going on in there! :D I broke down and finally ordered an Angelsounds doppler today too! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Something for you girlies! Hopefully make you smile like it does me :D
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M
> 
> 
> It didnt work for me. :(Click to expand...

O no! I don't understand why, I've clicked the link and it worked! :wacko:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M


----------



## laura6914

morning girls :wave:

How are we all this morning? Has everyones itching coming under control?

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Probably speaking too soon but I don't feel too bad! :D

Does that link work for you Laura?


----------



## laura6914

no i tried it hun and it just said hide. :shrug:

Im feeling ok today to. Has some sickness this morning. whats all that about :wacko: lol. 

A girl i know had a little girl yesterday. She was in labour from start to finish for 2 hours. Oh i hope its that quick for me. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel a bit sicky today too :(

Does this work?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M


----------



## laura6914

:nope: nothing come up hun. Whats the link for?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Grrr How annoying! :cry:

Right let me try a few!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljueQ4yC4M

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/HljueQ4yC4M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/HljueQ4yC4M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/HljueQ4yC4M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/HljueQ4yC4M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## brunettebimbo

:(

Nothings working...don't understand why!

Go onto youtube and search kjordanj....you will see Bean :)


----------



## laura6914

oh i cant get onto it at work as the site is blocked hun. ill have to try it when i get home. dam it. lol. 

oh i dont want to work today.supposed to be 22 oc here today. should be at home BBQing. lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Testing :lol:

<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="416" height="312" id="mbox_player_a498d9b61b19efcb2c"><param name="movie" value="https://www.motionbox.com/external/hd_player/type%253Dsd%252Cvideo_uid%253Da498d9b61b19efcb2c%252Caffiliate_name%253Dmotionbox" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullscreen" value="true" /><embed src="https://www.motionbox.com/external/hd_player/type%253Dsd%252Cvideo_uid%253Da498d9b61b19efcb2c%252Caffiliate_name%253Dmotionbox" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="https://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" width="416" height="312" allowFullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" name="mbox_player_a498d9b61b19efcb2c"></embed></object>

https://www.motionbox.com/videos/a498d9b61b19efcb2c


----------



## laura6914

:thumbup: that one works hun.,the site is blocked so i cant view it but its working :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: My little sister made a movie of Bean's Heartbeat! :D


----------



## laura6914

ah thats lovely. i cant wait to have a look later. :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

forgot to tell you girls, on monday night i felt cupcake 'thump' me :) was rather weak and pathetic but once he/she gets some meat on it's bones and more power behind those thumps then i am sure i won't be calling them weak & pathetic hehe I have been feeling 'wiggles' for over a week now but that was the first thump!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww that's ace!! :D

I can't wait to feel Bean!


----------



## laura6914

ah WOW thats great hun.

I have been feeling some 'pops' more than thumps. lol

My OH is getting deperate to feel him move but only i can at the min.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello my lovelies! Sorry I've been rather AWOL this last week as I;ve been really unwell (every bug going) and my asthma has decided to take a big turn for the worse... but I am feeling better now and wanted to say hiiiiiii :D xxx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi Kitty, welcome back. So sorry to hear that you have been feeling so unwell. I suppose that is a downside of pregnancy, I have picked up so many coughs and colds since becoming pregnant. My kids seem to bring the bugs home and I pick them up. 
Buttonnose I am the same as you, feeling thuds rather than wriggles now, it's so exciting xxx


----------



## laura6914

hi Kitty and Serenity, 

Sorry you havent been too good Kitty but glad your feeling better now.


----------



## Serenity81

Hi Laura, how are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey sweetie, yeah im ok thanks you. Had a scare the day before yesterday with the dopplker. sounded like the babies heart beat was skipping a beat so i have put the doppler in the box and im not getting it out again. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone,

Glad to see you back Kitty.

Hi Serenity and Laura hope your both well.

I'm so fed up today time seems to be going so slow at the moment. We're still waiting for more info regarding our house sale and I've got my gender scan tomorrow, its like time is standing still and I feel like we're not getting anywhere :nope:. 

Think its just one of those days not feeling very positive about things.

Moan over.

Jo xx


----------



## WantaBelly

DJBS I can't wait to hear back from you on your scan...You must be over the moon with excitement!


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> morning girls :wave:
> 
> How are we all this morning? Has everyones itching coming under control?
> 
> xx

Good morning! Nope, my itching is still very annoying! :growlmad:
But, still definitely worth it! I just try to keep it as moisturized as possible, and refrain from scratching! I find the more I scratch, the more it itches! lol


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Testing :lol:
> 
> <object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="416" height="312" id="mbox_player_a498d9b61b19efcb2c"><param name="movie" value="https://www.motionbox.com/external/hd_player/type%253Dsd%252Cvideo_uid%253Da498d9b61b19efcb2c%252Caffiliate_name%253Dmotionbox" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullscreen" value="true" /><embed src="https://www.motionbox.com/external/hd_player/type%253Dsd%252Cvideo_uid%253Da498d9b61b19efcb2c%252Caffiliate_name%253Dmotionbox" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="https://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" width="416" height="312" allowFullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" name="mbox_player_a498d9b61b19efcb2c"></embed></object>
> 
> https://www.motionbox.com/videos/a498d9b61b19efcb2c

Hmmm maybe it's because I'm at work (shhh lol) that it's not working. I will try it at home and see if it works there! You said it's your baby's heartbeat? That so exciting! My friend made a video of her baby's heartbeat the other day too! I wish I knew how to do that! 
Approximately what has your baby's heartbeat been? Just for fun... it's rarely accurate but it's fun to guess the gender based on heartrates!!
My daughter's heartrate at 14-15 weeks was always in the 160's... and this pregnancy, it's been around 145 bpm... which just reassures my already strong gut feeling that this one is a BOY! :happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

WantaBelly said:


> DJBS I can't wait to hear back from you on your scan...You must be over the moon with excitement!

Hi Wantabelly yeah I'm really excited probably wont sleep much tonight I'm quite anxious as well in case their not able to see. Going to drink some coke before I go and hope that makes bubs a bit more active. I'll post as soon as I get back might need to nip into shops quickly on way home to make my first blue or pink purchase :haha:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

KittyVentura said:


> Hello my lovelies! Sorry I've been rather AWOL this last week as I;ve been really unwell (every bug going) and my asthma has decided to take a big turn for the worse... but I am feeling better now and wanted to say hiiiiiii :D xxx




Serenity81 said:


> Hi Kitty, welcome back. So sorry to hear that you have been feeling so unwell. I suppose that is a downside of pregnancy, I have picked up so many coughs and colds since becoming pregnant. My kids seem to bring the bugs home and I pick them up.
> Buttonnose I am the same as you, feeling thuds rather than wriggles now, it's so exciting xxx

KittyVenture - you poor thing! Being sick while pregnant is the worst, since you can't really take anything for it! Im glad you're feeling better!

And Serenity81- I COMPLETELY agree! My daughter keeps picking up these bugs from lord knows where... she's not even in daycare (my mom watches her!)... and yet she keeps getting sick! Right now, the poor thing has tonsillitis and an ear infection! They just seem to be so susceptible to every virus going around. :(


----------



## WantaBelly

DJBSCANNON said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> DJBS I can't wait to hear back from you on your scan...You must be over the moon with excitement!
> 
> Hi Wantabelly yeah I'm really excited probably wont sleep much tonight I'm quite anxious as well in case their not able to see. Going to drink some coke before I go and hope that makes bubs a bit more active. I'll post as soon as I get back might need to nip into shops quickly on way home to make my first blue or pink purchase :haha:.
> 
> Jo :flower:Click to expand...

I have a private gender scan on the 6th and am already anxious.I think I'm just confirming what I was told at my 13 week scan but still I'm waiting to purchase things. I also took the rest of the day off from work just so I can go shopping with my Husband..... I plan on drinking orange juice right before my scan as this always makes bubs move around ;)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, well at long long last had my scan today and am pleased to say all is well so I'm now brave enough to move over to second trimester :happydance:

I was about 10 days behind in growth (probably due to my pcos) but bubs is now only 5 days behind so they're keeping my due date of 26th October.

We had only told my mum and best friend so have now finally relaxed and have decided to tell family and close friends over the next few days.

NOW GETTING EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Hope everybody is well, havent had a chance to catch up on the thread yet but will do soon.

xo


----------



## Serenity81

Aww Laura, it sounds like you had a real scare honey. Poor you. I have also put my doppler away and dont plan on using it again, I think it was adding to my anxiety rather than preventing it. I am fine, have a doctors appointment tomorrow as I have a horrible yellow discharge. It doesn't smell horrible or anything but it had me really worried earlier. Will find out what it is tomorrow xxxx
DJBSCANNON I understand how you are feeling as I have days like that and 2 days feel like 2 years away! xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC it is amazing how many bugs that kids can pick up. The thing is they seem to get over it quickly and I am stuck with it for a week or 2! AngelSerenity it is fantastic to see you over here and that everything is going really well for you. I remember how worried you were in first tri. Oh and DJBSCANNON I meant to say have a great time at your gender scan tomorrow, how exciting xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> You said it's your baby's heartbeat? That so exciting! My friend made a video of her baby's heartbeat the other day too! I wish I knew how to do that!
> Approximately what has your baby's heartbeat been? Just for fun... it's rarely accurate but it's fun to guess the gender based on heartrates!!
> My daughter's heartrate at 14-15 weeks was always in the 160's... and this pregnancy, it's been around 145 bpm... which just reassures my already strong gut feeling that this one is a BOY! :happydance:

I don't know! :rofl: My doppler doesn't measure it.

If anyone wants to work it out from my movie feel free! :D Just wait until about 20 seconds in first because it's 2 recordings put together :)

DJBSCANNON I hope you have a wonderful time today, it's so exciting finding out the sex! I can't wait :happydance: 1 Week 2 Days! :mrgreen:

Kitty did you try the Olbas Oil?

AngelSerenity that's brilliant :D


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Jo have a lovely time at your scan today hun. Im excited for you. make sure you update us all when you get back. 

Serenity, hope all goes well at the Drs to. It sounds like its nothing to worry about. TMI for this time of a morning but a have LOADS of CM and the MW said its perfectly normal. So do all my pregnancy books. 

MommyMc- i hope the itching calms down soon. mine will ease off and then flare up again. My babys heart beat ranges from 160-180 my MW said so the old wives tale states girl but im convinved its a boy regardless.

morning brunettebimbo, its always us two on first thing this week isnt it. :haha: How are you today?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Since being pregnant I've been getting up well early! :lol:
I'm not too bad, I'm listening to music this morning and feeling emotional :rofl:

:wohoo: 3 months and 23 days until our wedding and 1 Week 2 Days until Gender Scan....I can't wait!!

How are you?


----------



## laura6914

getting closer and closer hun. You having the big white wedding or something sentimental and personal?

yeah im good today. Feeling a bit sicky AGAIN but im alright. 4 weeks tomorrow until my scan :cry: MILES away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are having 40 guests for the meal but have said to our 120 evening guests that they can come watch us get married if they want.

We are getting married in this building and having photo's taken in the grounds -
https://www.citycoastcountryside.co.uk/imageresizer/?image=%2Fdmsimgs%2Fashtonwillianson.JPG&action=ProductMain

and this is my dress -

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P260909_1219-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P260909_1220-1.jpg
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P260909_122101.jpg

I don't think our wedding is a big white wedding but it isn't small either :rofl:

Have you got anything going on between these 4 weeks? Anything at work? I found that having little count downs worked...like....3 days until Christening, Bank Holiday, 2 days until boss is off work etc etc.

Youchy my nipples are so sore! They aren't dry or cracked or anything but you can't brush past them :(


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning Ladies,

Can't believe the day has finally arrived :happydance: woo hoo. My OH and I are guessing boy and can't wait to see if we right. I'm hoping they'll ke us have a look in 3D as well.

Didn't sleep very well last night I suffer from Restless Leg Syndrome and last night it was awful the feeling was even in my arms it was horrible.

BrunetteBimbo - your venue and dress look amazing I wish I was getting married again my wedding was crap :cry:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Arghhh I've just put my worKs tunic on and I can barely move! I must have expanded over night! It's so tight across my boobs and back!! :(


----------



## laura6914

looks absolutely beautiful hun. The venue seems magical and that wedding dress is the most gorgeous one i have ever seen,. I was married once and i would go as far to say that is more perfect than mine and i didnt think it would be possible. lol. Stunning. 

Nope nothing planned overly. Just getting the new car hopefully tomorrow that we have been waiting a month for. Going to see my family saturday and apart from work that its really. lol,

My nipples have hurt the whole way through its awful. same as what your describing. plus i have started leaking a little which isnt great. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

morning Jo, i get that restless leg syndrome to. Where you feel like you have to run for a few miles (best way i can descrivbe it) else your legs wont settle. 

I am soooo jealous that you get to find out today. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

awww your wedding dress & venue are beautiful!

i went for my first measure for my dress last saturday, am back again this week for first fitting of the top part of the dress eek!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh exciting!
I need to book myself in but haven't got round to it yet!

:happydance: I bought a maternity blouse yesterday from New Look and my boss likes it for work!! I can breath!! :D


----------



## KittyVentura

Jo, I guess a girl. Can't wait to find out what you're having. Woop 

I got my completion date finally and move in 2 weeks into my lovely plush 4 bed house. YAYYY xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and "nameless" ;) - The dress and venue is stunning. I finally bought my dress. A £50 ebay special from China. Wooo... gamble. Lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please can you remove my name :rofl:

Oooh have you any pictures?


----------



## laura6914

hey Kitty, where are you moving to hun?

Im dreading it me., Im moving in August. havent got a house to move into. (i privately rent at the moment) so ill be staying with the inlaws for a few weeks while we find a house and move in. Then have to get it ll decorated and ready for when baby is here. 

Hate moving house, its soooo stressful.

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We want to move but can't really afford to!
Anyone know where we can get 100% mortgage? :rofl:

Ypou girls who can feel baby already and use a doppler does it sound different when you listen to the baby?

I was just listening to baby and the heartbeat was really fast (guessing because I have just eaten dinner) and I kept hearing a different noise, kinda like baby was wriggling......am I imagining things?

I'm really looking forward to feeling Bean move, I'm so excited recently, everything about having a baby is making me excited! :D


----------



## KittyVentura

BB - Sorry love, Habit ;) I don't have any pics atm but I can add one later when I get home. It's very simple and laid back... a bit like my "far too casual" wedding. Lol.

Laura - I'm just moving to another part of Swindon. It's actually only 10 mins from where I currently live so not a massive change etc. Luckily we started packing ages ago and have an agreement with friends that I'll make cakes and buy beer if they come and move stuff for us. Winner. I'd hate to be moving so late in pregnancy so really feel for you love. It's stressful enough now, let alone with a massive bump 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

100% mortgages are near on impossible now :( even 95% mortgages are difficult to get

yeah i 'hear' baby moving on the doppler, it goes kinda fuzzy :)


----------



## laura6914

Hey BB if you find one of those mortgages let me know to :haha:

Yeah when im using the doppler and the baby is moving it will sounds like a gush and a thud if that makes sense. and the heatbeat will sound loud and then go quiet when he moves. 

Oh Kitty what a fantastic idea. Ill have to bear that thought in mind with the bear and cakes. we have to put stuff into storeage whilst we finmd a house but i cant see it taking long as there are so many houses available at the moment. 

I found one the other day a 3 bedroom semi with a huge new kitchen, front and rear garden with conservatory £425 a month. i pay £550 for a one bedroom flat its ridiculous. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

girls i have an addiction :cry:


----------



## laura6914

buttonnose82 said:


> girls i have an addiction :cry:

whats wrong hun?


----------



## buttonnose82

i can't get enough of hard boiled eggs!

seriously I could eat a dozen a day if we had enough eggs!


----------



## buttonnose82

laura6914 said:


> Hey BB if you find one of those mortgages let me know to :haha:
> 
> Yeah when im using the doppler and the baby is moving it will sounds like a gush and a thud if that makes sense. and the heatbeat will sound loud and then go quiet when he moves.
> 
> Oh Kitty what a fantastic idea. Ill have to bear that thought in mind with the bear and cakes. we have to put stuff into storeage whilst we finmd a house but i cant see it taking long as there are so many houses available at the moment.
> 
> I found one the other day a 3 bedroom semi with a huge new kitchen, front and rear garden with conservatory £425 a month. i pay £550 for a one bedroom flat its ridiculous.
> 
> xxx

house prices are crazy right now, they have come down a little but thats why we wanna buy within the next 18 months because they are gonna go through the roof again!


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: i thought you were going to say something else with the crying face. lol.

eat them as much as your like hunny they wont hurt you. I must say i havent really had any cravings. i wish i would. i just eat a lot of savory and sweet things. lol.


----------



## laura6914

buttonnose82 said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> Hey BB if you find one of those mortgages let me know to :haha:
> 
> Yeah when im using the doppler and the baby is moving it will sounds like a gush and a thud if that makes sense. and the heatbeat will sound loud and then go quiet when he moves.
> 
> Oh Kitty what a fantastic idea. Ill have to bear that thought in mind with the bear and cakes. we have to put stuff into storeage whilst we finmd a house but i cant see it taking long as there are so many houses available at the moment.
> 
> I found one the other day a 3 bedroom semi with a huge new kitchen, front and rear garden with conservatory £425 a month. i pay £550 for a one bedroom flat its ridiculous.
> 
> xxx
> 
> house prices are crazy right now, they have come down a little but thats why we wanna buy within the next 18 months because they are gonna go through the roof again!Click to expand...

Tell me about it. i would love to be able to by but just havent got the money for a deposit and wont do now for at least another 3 years. It sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## buttonnose82

we went too look at a house yesterday, it's a auction property, with some fire damage, it is literally a dream house and because it needs renovating it is within our budget and is more house & land than we could have ever have dreamed of otherwise

BUT with wedding & baby this year we just wouldn't have the time to put into renovating it :(


----------



## laura6914

ah hun that sucks. 

exactly what i would like to do. Me and Phil said we would love to buy a house from auction and renovate it. Its risky though sometimes. i beleive everything happens for a reason so as you cant buy that house now a better more perfect one will come up when the time is right :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

yeah, really sucks, it is perfect on every level but timing! if it was this time next year we would snap it up like a shot!


----------



## buttonnose82

a real beautiful old stone house too! it is an old station house :(


----------



## laura6914

oh hun i feel sorry for you. hopefully something simiar will pop u next year. where about in the country was it? close to where you are now?

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

about 20 mins from where we are now so not too far


----------



## laura6914

isnt there anyway around getting it now if its that much of a bargin and worth the risk?
could you afford to rent somewhere cheap whilst your renovating or get family to help renovate it?


----------



## buttonnose82

we are renting now, we rent out a house back in the north east but don't want to sell that to fund this as it is kinda our 'retirement plan'. but rent where we are now is £750 a month for a tiny 3 bed semi ..... but we are in a contact here for a minimum for 4 more months anyway


----------



## buttonnose82

it's a biggggggggg house lol will take a good while to renovate

i'll find the pics of the auction site


----------



## laura6914

oh hun its a sham there is no way around it for you. Yeah let me have a nosey at the house if you find it. it does sound gorgeous.


----------



## KittyVentura

laura6914 said:


> Hey BB if you find one of those mortgages let me know to :haha:
> 
> 
> Oh Kitty what a fantastic idea. Ill have to bear that thought in mind with the bear and cakes.
> 
> xxx


:shock: :shock:

Don't give them bears. I don't think they'll thank you ;) xx


----------



## buttonnose82

i found it but can't save pics to computer on this computer .... it's a mac and i have no clue how to do it, give me windows with a right click any day hehe

will turn on my computer that is windows and save them ...... would post the actual link but you know, if we did end up going for it i don't want the whole of bnb knowing where i live lol


----------



## laura6914

KITTY :rofl: you know what i meant :rofl: baby brain :haha:

BB oh thats ok hun idont blame you. Let us know when you have sorted it so i can have a nosey :happydance:

xx


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> MommyMc- i hope the itching calms down soon. mine will ease off and then flare up again. My babys heart beat ranges from 160-180 my MW said so the old wives tale states girl but im convinved its a boy regardless.


The itching isn't as bad today... mostly because I have been stopping myself from scratching so it gets better if I leave it alone. And the heartrate thing is definitely a wivestale... but it's still fun to guess! Lots of babies have high heartrates and end up being boys... and vice versa. I just can't wait to find out for REAL! :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> We want to move but can't really afford to!
> Anyone know where we can get 100% mortgage? :rofl:
> 
> Ypou girls who can feel baby already and use a doppler does it sound different when you listen to the baby?
> 
> I was just listening to baby and the heartbeat was really fast (guessing because I have just eaten dinner) and I kept hearing a different noise, kinda like baby was wriggling......am I imagining things?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to feeling Bean move, I'm so excited recently, everything about having a baby is making me excited! :D

I can't feel baby move yet (just the odd little pop here and there) but when I was at my midwifes appointment on Monday, she was listening to baby's heartbeat with the doppler and everytime we heard a louder "swoosh"... she said that's the baby moving! And he did it 3 times within 30 seconds of her listening. So if you're hearing something similar that that is probably your peanut moving around! :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

fingers crossed this works!

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/outside1.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/outside2.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/garden.jpg


----------



## laura6914

OMG hun that is gorgeous it really is. I feel gutted for you that you cant get it. Are you sure ther is no way around it so you can get it now. That house is perfect it really is. I actually wasnt expecting that to be honest.


----------



## buttonnose82

we haven't ruled it out 100% but arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just want it, the fence at the bottom of the garden ..... there is a patch of land the other side of it thats approx 3/4 of the size of the garden there that also belongs to the house ...... was gonna be my veggie/fruit patch :(

seriously i could cry about this house, i want it so badly, the house over the road from this one is 1/3 of the size of it and valued at £400,000! This house to buy as it is now is little over HALF of that! just because it needs renovating (which could be done easy for £80,000 - £100,000)


----------



## MommyKC

WOW that house is amazing buttonnose! Absolutely GORGEOUS!
We don't have houses like that here (Canada)... at least not many of them!
I love it though - if you can find one way of making it work, you should!
Is there a section of the house you could live in, while renovating the rest? I know it sounds inconvenient, and it would be for a while... but it would pay off in the end!

I know several people who bought older houses... and stayed in part of them (even if it meant cramming into 1-2 rooms) while doing the necessary reno's. Just something to think about, if this really is YOUR dream house! :)


----------



## buttonnose82

thats what we would do, we would have to stay in our rented house while we did enough of it to live in then do the rest over time, thing is because of the fire (which only affects 2 rooms in regards to flame damage) the entire rest of the house is covered in a horrible thick black soot. So we wouldn't be able to live there rigth away as all carpets could have to come our and the entire place professional cleaned before we could then start decorating.

my heart screams yes but my head says 'not just yet'

it is more house than we could ever dream of owning within the next 10 years any other way


----------



## MommyKC

Ohh that sucks about the black soot being everwyhere :(
Well... I guess you will have to think it over. I know the feeling though - it sucks when you want something SO badly but the timing just isn't right.
Maybe sit down and go through your options, and whether it would really be feasible or not. 
And if you decide to hold off, just remember... something better will come up some day! When hubby and I were house shopping last summer... we found this house we LOVED, and put in an offer... they accepted it but later rejected it (since we still had conditions on the offer)... so we were pretty bummed.
Well not even a month later, we found another house that was even better! Everything about the first house that we weren't wild about, was PERFECT in this house and they were the same price! The only thing that the first house had was a nicer yard, but that was the trade-off I guess.
Either way, you will either find a way to make it work now... or find something even better when the timing is better for you! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a gorgeous house!!!


Talking of houses we won't have to move now! :)

The main reason we where moving was because we have electric storage heaters so the house is cold and damp. I rang my landlady to tell her we are having a baby and that we need the damp sorting. She said she had been thinking about it and would we be willing to pay an extra £50 a month if they put gas central heating in? Too right we would!! So anyway she said she will try put the wheels in motion tonight and hopefully we should have it in within 4 weeks!!:happydance: Even with the extra £50 a month our house will still only be £450 a month!! :mrgreen:


----------



## subaru555

Well done BB.

Euchh, this morning sickness is killing me.

I'm so so tired all the time and really dizzy, I'm going to get checked for anaemia. 

Been working loads on the nursery, can't wait till it's finished, still about a month to go till it's done though. Thank god, cause I'm huge! Don't think I'd manage any longer with the work.....so much for the 2nd tri energy burst!!

*snuggles up on couch with pillow in pj's and awaits DF to come home and cook dinner :D*


----------



## krwh

im due on october 27!! :)


----------



## gemalems

Hi can i join all you lovely ladies? I'm due Halloween, hope to get to know you all


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi ladies,

Haven't we been chatty today :haha: only been out for a few hours and there was about 4 or 5 pages to catch up on.

Anyway back from scan and I was wrong we're on Team :pink: :happydance: :cloud9: so happy and surprised was convinced it was a boy. Sonographer said she was only 90% sure because there was a lot of cord inbetween the legs so I've to go back next week and have it confirmed 100% woo hoo another chance to see my beautiful baby :happydance:.



Buttonnose - that house you like is lovely and HUGE hope you can work out a way to get it.

Welcome newbies :wave:.

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo xx


----------



## gemalems

Congrats on your pink bump hun, hope i get one too lol :hugs:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

gemalems said:


> Congrats on your pink bump hun, hope i get one too lol :hugs:

Are you going to find out?


----------



## gemalems

Yeah got my gender scan booked for 16 wks on the 16th may, i'm so excited :dance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Wow I see this is your 6th congrats you must have lots of patience I already have 2 and they drive me mad :dohh:. Are you hoping for a girl this time or do you not mind?


----------



## gemalems

I'd really like this one to be a girl as i do think 4 sons is enough lol. They all drive me mad though lol, but wouldn't be without them for a second.

which sex do you have already?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Yeah 4 boys and 1 girl would be nice for her to have a sister to help her gang up on the boys lol.

Jo x


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay team pink. I think October will have majority pink babies!! xx


----------



## Serenity81

Yay Jo, welcome to team pink! Like you, remember I was so sure I was having a boy and then was proved completely wrong. I'm thrilled for you, huge congratulations. 
Buttonnose that house is probably the most spectacular house I have ever seen, it's beautiful. 
Welcome to the new ladies, you are very welcome. Subaru I am so sorry to hear that you are still suffering with morning sickness, hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks Kitty.

Serenity - Yeah I remember you were so convinved it was a boy too. Me and OH are really over the moon and so are my son and daughter they both wanted a little sister.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Need to update this! I now know i'm TEAM BLUE! :happydance: Can I have my storky now?? :blush: 11th October is me!


----------



## gemalems

DJBSCANNON said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Yeah 4 boys and 1 girl would be nice for her to have a sister to help her gang up on the boys lol.
> 
> Jo x

Too true lol

Gem xx


----------



## gemalems

Marzipan_girl said:


> Need to update this! I now know i'm TEAM BLUE! :happydance: Can I have my storky now?? :blush: 11th October is me!

Congrats on your BLUEbump.:happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats Marzipan_girl :happydance:.


----------



## Serenity81

Aw, that's fantastic Jo. We were all thrilled, especially my 6 year old daughter, it was her who I was most thrilled for as she really wanted a baby sister. Especially after her losing her twin sister, it was really sweet actually the other day she showed me a letter that she had written to Caitlin in heaven and it broke my heart. She thanked her for giving her a new sister and told her that didnt mean she would forget her. It was beautiful. Marzipan girl, huge congratulations on your baby boy xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity81 said:


> Aw, that's fantastic Jo. We were all thrilled, especially my 6 year old daughter, it was her who I was most thrilled for as she really wanted a baby sister. Especially after her losing her twin sister, it was really sweet actually the other day she showed me a letter that she had written to Caitlyn in heaven and it broke my heart. She thanked her for giving her a new sister and told her that didnt mean she would forget her. It was beautiful. Marzipan girl, huge congratulations on your baby boy xxxx

Awh bless her what a lovely thing for her to do has made me feel a bit emotional :cry: can't imagine how you must have felt.

Jo :hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

CONGRATULATIONS on the gender scans!! I'm SO excited for you guys!! I can't wait til next week....


----------



## Serenity81

It was heartbreaking to read, I was sobbing big heaving sobs by the end and my daughter ended up thinking she had done something wrong. I had to explain to her that I was crying because I was so proud of what a wonderful caring little girl she was and that I was a little bit sad that Caitlin couldnt be here to share this with us. I really am so proud of her, she is a wonderful little girl. xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

She sounds like a wonderful little girl and I'm sure she will be the most amazing big sister. 

She's a credit to you and you have every right to be so proud of her.

Well I'm away to soak in the bath for a while and start thinking of girls names oh its so exciting.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## gemalems

Aww thats sooo sweet :hugs:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Thankies girls! :happydance:


----------



## laurietate25

Hi all i had my private scan yest, I am on Team Blue... My 3rd BOY! Was hoping for a girl to finish it off but think i must be going for a rugby team lol x


----------



## Serenity81

Aw, thankyou Jo and Gem, and Jo that's so kind of you to say and you are right she is going to be a fantastic big sister. 
It really is exciting thinking of names, but me and oh haven't agreed on any so far! xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

laurietate25 said:


> Hi all i had my private scan yest, I am on Team Blue... My 3rd BOY! Was hoping for a girl to finish it off but think i must be going for a rugby team lol x

Congratulations on your baby boy xxx


----------



## laurietate25

Serenity81 said:


> laurietate25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all i had my private scan yest, I am on Team Blue... My 3rd BOY! Was hoping for a girl to finish it off but think i must be going for a rugby team lol x
> 
> Congratulations on your baby boy xxxClick to expand...

Thank u very much, was so shocked and suprised, myself and all the family were convinced this was a girl!! But we were proven different on wed!
x


----------



## PreggyEggy

Just popped in to catch up! Congratulations on everyone who has found out what they're having! I'm really jealous, hehe, I'm dying to know myself!

*Serenity81*, reading about the letter your daughter wrote brought a tear to my eye. That's so sweet!


----------



## LadyC

Hi all. I too am due in October. The 17th!


----------



## mummyconfused

ive just had US and im due 29th oct.. Can i pls join?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats to everyone who has found out the sex of your babies!
Look at the front page girls, it's looking good with all the storks!:happydance:

I am convinced I am having a boy but would love a girl first which makes me feel guilty incase it's a boy :( This is one of my worrys and I don't like it:cry: Why am I so selfish!?

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone god I'm up way too early this morning. 

Congrats on your blue bump laurietate :blue:m

Welcome Lady C and mummyconfused. 

I'm still feeling so excited after my scan yesterday think it will be a while before I come down off :cloud9: 

BB- I must admit after convincing myself it was a boy when she said girl I felt a sense of relief which is terrible and I know I would have loved a boy just as much but I so wanted a girl. I think as parents guilt is something we will feel a lot try and not beat yourself up about it :hugs: 

Jo x x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Someone said to me the other day the reason I had convinced myself it's a boy s because I would like a girl.

H2B says we will love our baby no matter what sex it is and I know he is right but I hate feeling guilty over wanting a girl.

You are the only people I have admitted to that I want a girl and how bad I'm feeling, I can't tell anyone else incase it is a boy, I don't want people looking at my face for a reaction when I tell them it's a boy

8 days we will know what sex our baby is!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

BB - I am exactly the same everyone would ask what I wanted and I would lie and say well I've got one of each so it doesn't really matter. But inside I knew I wanted a girl. I will keep everything crossed for you really hope you get what you want :hugs:.


----------



## laura6914

Morning ladies, 

I have skimmed the posts as i wanted to reply. 

YEY JO congrates hunny. Im sooo jealous. 

The same as you BB i really really want a girl but im convinced its a boy. I just know it. I will love it just as much though boy oir girl. Dont worry hunny :hugs:

Serenity, that letter from your daughter is so beautiful it really is. Nearly made me cry. 

Buttonose i hope you manage to find a way to get that house. 

Im sure i have missed something i wanted to reply to lol. 

Anyhow..... are we all good today. Im working 6 1/2 hours today then off on a long weekend :happydance: typical that the weather forecast isnt great :cry:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

See that makes me feel bad Jo:cry: Shouldn't I just be happy with what I get instead of what "I want"?

@Laura - I'm off today :p

Not doing anything fun though, I'm going to get some washing done and tidy up as H2B has his kids tonight and he hates cleaning when they are here because he wants to spend as much time with them as he can which is understandable.

My sickness has kicked me nice and hard this morning! I've thrown up twice already and my stomach hurts from the retching :(

I'm just going to listen to Bean with the doppler :)


----------



## laura6914

Ah lucky you having a nice day off. the weather is lovely hear today nice and sunny.

Talking of sickness i was AWFUL last night. i have only had about 5 bad bouts of it and last night was one of them. i was in bed for 9 bless the OH, he really does look after me when im ill. He carried me to bed as i couldnt get off the sette :)

Hun you shouldnt feel bad about wanting a girl more honestly. we all have our preferences. Doesnt mean you will love your son anyless if its a boy. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning Laura - I think you and BB will both have girls as you have been throwing up which I did loads of. I can't wait to find out what your having its almost as bad as waiting for my own scan :haha:.

So sorry you feel so bad BB I think its only natural when you want something so badly. We tried for a girl with my Daughter and with this one by following a sex selection type method out a book by some Doctor (can't remembe his name) and its worked both times now so if you have a boy and still desperately want a girl I can highly recommend it, I still have the book so you can let me know if you want the name of it (it worked for my sister as well).

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What is it Hun?

We weren't exactly trying for a baby, more NTNP so no idea when I ovulated or anything! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Morning Jo, i hope your right i really do but i just know its a boy and now i have cnvinced myself that it is i have really come round to the idea. We even call bean 'he' when we are talking about the baby, :haha:

I tried for 2 1/2 years for this baby so what ever the gender ill be happy. i think the main reason we want a girl is OH already has a son and i have always wanted a daughter so.......

Oh im 17 weeks today :happydance: and my scan is 4 weeks today. This time in 4 weeks ill be waiting to go in as its at 8:30 :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 17 weeks!! :D

It's kinda the same for me, H2B already has two boys and he really wants a girl too so I suppose that doesn't help me wanting one more! :lol:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

brunettebimbo said:


> What is it Hun?
> 
> We weren't exactly trying for a baby, more NTNP so no idea when I ovulated or anything! :lol:

Hi BB - its called 'How to choose the sex of your baby' by L.B. Shettles, its a really interesting read and make so much sense. So if your going for No 2 give it a try.



Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

Thanks BB, 

i have heard of that method, that why i think we are having a boy just to the timing we had sex around OV. We 'dont it' the day before OV, day of OV and day after OV. and i think if i understood the shettles method properly that gives you the best chance of conceiving a boy. To conceive a girl you are supposed to have sex the days leading up to OV but not the day of OV or the day after. WOW i hope that makes sence. :haha:

Have i got that right?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What is it Hun?
> 
> We weren't exactly trying for a baby, more NTNP so no idea when I ovulated or anything! :lol:
> 
> Hi BB - its called 'How to choose the sex of your baby' by L.B. Shettles, its a really interesting read and make so much sense. So if your going for No 2 give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 79058
> 
> 
> Jo xxClick to expand...

I don't think we will be trying again until this little one is nearly at school, I want to be able to give it 100% of my attention plus if I struggle with morning sickness like I have this one there is no way I could look after a baby/toddler too!

Is it where you have sex at a certain time etc?


----------



## mummygiraffe

i used the Plan baby calenders...i really hope it works! I've been having a bad feeling lately though. ARghhh.

Was really sick this time. Last time i wasn't with my girl but I figure its because i got pregnant on teh pill which creates same hormones as pregnancy so my body didnt have any change in that. been 4 years off teh pill now. Really want another girl at this time in my life. I can't help feeling that sounds harsh as i would love a boy too just dont feel ready just yet. Defo going to find out at scan.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

The Shettles method is about timing but its not just timing there is so much more to it than that as I think we made a mistake this time around and did it at the time of OV and its still a girl so the other factors are just as important.

Off to School/Nursery now to drop my LO's get some peace for a couple of hours. My Yummy Mummy bag is supposed to be being delivered today so excited :happydance:.

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> Thanks BB,
> 
> i have heard of that method, that why i think we are having a boy just to the timing we had sex around OV. We 'dont it' the day before OV, day of OV and day after OV. and i think if i understood the shettles method properly that gives you the best chance of conceiving a boy. To conceive a girl you are supposed to have sex the days leading up to OV but not the day of OV or the day after. WOW i hope that makes sence. :haha:
> 
> Have i got that right?
> 
> xxx

Yep I think your right.

The first day of my last period was 7th January 2010, my periods where normally between 28 and 33 days. According to the dates from my Ultrasound I conceived on the 16th January which would have been 10 days into my cycle? Does that sound right?

NTNP is Not trying, not preventing. I had been off the pill 14 months and was just pulling out! Sorry TMI! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> My Yummy Mummy bag is supposed to be being delivered today so excited :happydance:.
> 
> Jo xx

I've heard a lot about these, what are they?


----------



## laura6914

oh Jo i have a yummy mummy changing bag to. Its a blue and yellow one. i love it. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

here is my yummy mummy changing bag. its perfect and unisex. i love it 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PINK-LINING-...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item3cac2a9ae4


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are nice! Very expensive though :rofl:

We have this changing bag but in red to match our pram! - https://www.johnlewis.com/230230334/Product.aspx

Our friend who works in the same line of work as H2B got given about 10 of them around September last year and H2B said that will come in handy in the future and took one! :rofl:

I never knew how much they cost until I just looked then!


----------



## laura6914

ah thats lovely BB. yeah it is expensive, Did you get it for free? Its great having a job with perks isnt it :haha:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep free :mrgreen: It's the couple who we have chosen as god parents who gave us it.

He gets allsorts, bags, books, trainers.......
All H2B gets is fish! :rofl: :sick:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Ok heres mine 



I went for the peppermint one since at the time I didn't know the sex (not that it matters cause its for mummy anyway) if I'd known I'd have probably gone for the pink one but I love this one too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's lovely Jo :D


----------



## laura6914

BB you crack me up. 

Jo thats lovely. i really like that one. 

xxx

Im eating aa sausage baguette YUMMY :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I want something yummy to eat but not sure what:wacko: I'm still sat in bed!! :rofl:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Mmmmmm I want a sausage baguette, god I'm so hungry all the time its ridiculous. 

Off to the Kitchen I go ............


----------



## laura6914

im the same jo, some days i cant seem to eat enough and then other though i just have no appitite at all. :wacko:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Like you I'm not really craving anything in particular so when I get hungry it takes me ages to decide what to have then I'll end up just eating anything but its not what I really want - don't think any of that made sense :rofl:.

Have you got baby brain? No need to ask if I do :wacko:.


----------



## laura6914

made perfect sence to me chick so yep i must definitly have baby brain to :rofl:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

:rofl:

What you up to at the weekend?


----------



## buttonnose82

ohhhhhh girls i have to share what happens last night!

one of my cats was sat on my knee leaning against my 'bump' well she was purring so loud ..... and cupcake started wriggling like crazy, more than i have ever felt before! then future hubby sneezed ad scared the cat so she ran off and as soon as the purring stoped, cupcake stopped wriggling!


----------



## laura6914

im driving up to my mums tonight for the weekend and going to see my neices i cant wait. How about you Jo? Anything nice planned?

Oh BB thats amazing. You will permenently attatched to the cat now wont you :rofl:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> ohhhhhh girls i have to share what happens last night!
> 
> one of my cats was sat on my knee leaning against my 'bump' well she was purring so loud ..... and cupcake started wriggling like crazy, more than i have ever felt before! then future hubby sneezed ad scared the cat so she ran off and as soon as the purring stoped, cupcake stopped wriggling!

Another girl on here said her cat was sat purring on her knee and he baby moved more, the cat sat up looked at her belly, laid back down started purring again and everytime baby moved it's ears pricked up! :rofl:

Yep Jo I definately have baby brain!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Awh Buttonnose thats so sweet.

Laura - nothing planned OH is off Monday which wil be nice, we'll probably go looking at baby stuff - AGAIN!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

My cats gone AWOL in the last couple of days :nope: otherwise I'd try and see how she reacts.

Actually I should really be out looking for her instead of sat here chatting. She seems to go through phases of disappearing but we always get her back think the longest time wa about 3 weeks turned out some woman had her in her house and then for some reason decided to hand her into the vets luckily she's chipped so we got her back.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My cat sometimes disappears for a day or two and I flap like hell but she always comes back!

Mine isn't a lap cat, she is a bit of a meany actually but since getting pregnant she is obsessed with me!


----------



## buttonnose82

we ordered and paid for our pram last night!, soooooooo excited!

and future hubby picked cupcake his/her first teddy bear :cloud9:


----------



## buttonnose82

we have 2 cats and they are both more clingy now, the other one we have is always pushed up against my bump, she always like to have some part of her on it, she has done since about 7 weeks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww :D

My Dad came round the other night (bit of a long story, only found him last March) and he had said that Grandma had won a really nice teddy in a raffle where she lives and she had given it to Dad to give to us for her first great grandchild, some thieving little twat stole it out of Dad's van up at the sailing club!!

Stealing from an unborn baby!!:growlmad::grr:


----------



## buttonnose82

awww no that sucks, lovely thought though!

i want pork pie and boiled eggs! ugh


----------



## brunettebimbo

Was it you who was addicted to eggs?

I bought a Baby and Pregnancy Magazine last night and it had 8 things to make your baby healthy.

Egg was one of them!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura seeing as you are convinced your having a boy too have you thought of any names? :)


----------



## buttonnose82

yup i am addicted to eggs lol yum yum yum

we have boy & girls names picks, have for weeks lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

O I'm getting muddled! You don't know what your having yet do you?

Can I be nosey? What names have you picked? :)


----------



## buttonnose82

we are staying on team yellow

have picked Noah Sebastian for a boy and India Faith for a Girl :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww they are nice! My friend named her little boy Noah! :)


----------



## emmylou209

culd u move me to the 23rd october, im currently on the 14th 

thanks xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Done for you!

I got moved from 14th to the 23rd aswell :)

I must have felt crappy, I went to sleep and only just woke up!


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats to all the ladies who had their gender scans! So exciting!

Im just curious, I'm noticing many of you are having gender scans at 17-18 weeks... is that normal in the UK? Im from Canada and they won't check for gender until you're minimum 19 weeks... unless you have a 3D scan. Maybe your equipment is better than what we have? I just WISH I could find out what we're having sooner than that! Im currently booked for 20 weeks! It feels like AGES away! :(


----------



## mummygiraffe

MommyKC said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who had their gender scans! So exciting!
> 
> Im just curious, I'm noticing many of you are having gender scans at 17-18 weeks... is that normal in the UK? Im from Canada and they won't check for gender until you're minimum 19 weeks... unless you have a 3D scan. Maybe your equipment is better than what we have? I just WISH I could find out what we're having sooner than that! Im currently booked for 20 weeks! It feels like AGES away! :(


20 weeks in UK is normal.

all teh ones from 16 weeks you have to pay for privatley. I've got to wait-poo!!


----------



## mummygiraffe

brunettebimbo said:


> Aww they are nice! My friend named her little boy Noah! :)

ahh i love Noah but again(if you read my baby name thread) DH doesn't!! he just laughed at my list! He's a big old meany-lol


----------



## MommyKC

DJBSCANNON said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What is it Hun?
> 
> We weren't exactly trying for a baby, more NTNP so no idea when I ovulated or anything! :lol:
> 
> Hi BB - its called 'How to choose the sex of your baby' by L.B. Shettles, its a really interesting read and make so much sense. So if your going for No 2 give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 79058
> 
> 
> Jo xxClick to expand...

I have heard of that too! Since we already have a girl, hubby and I actually tried for a boy this time using that method. Which is another reason I really think this one is a boy!
I was even using OPK's and am pretty sure exactly when we ovulated... and we, well, YOU KNOW... right on that day! So we will see if it worked for us! ;)


----------



## buttonnose82

i wanna know what sex my baby is arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mummygiraffe

buttonnose82 said:


> i wanna know what sex my baby is arghhhhhhhhhh

me too. I looked at my bio rhythm and it says girl but i tested it and it's not as accurate as people claim! rarr!!

5/6 more weeks. If only i found £100 on the floor


----------



## buttonnose82

we aren't finding out so i have another 22 weeks to wait lol


----------



## mummygiraffe

buttonnose82 said:


> we aren't finding out so i have another 22 weeks to wait lol

I couldn't do it-to impatient haha!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

mummygiraffe said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> we aren't finding out so i have another 22 weeks to wait lol
> 
> I couldn't do it-to impatient haha!!Click to expand...

Me neither! :lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

i just hope when i got for the scan they don't ask because it will be harder to say no!

i might say the second i walk in 'don't ask because i don't wanna know' lol


----------



## gemalems

Or me lol, have to know for sure. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> i just hope when i got for the scan they don't ask because it will be harder to say no!
> 
> i might say the second i walk in 'don't ask because i don't wanna know' lol

:lol: Yeh I bet it would be harder if they ask you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:cry: My all day sickness is killing me today :(

I thought it had gone as I have felt ok for a few days but this morning I woke up feeling like death!

I have thrown up pretty badly 3 times this morning but have been stopping myself being sick all day, I've only managed a bag of hula hoops and toast and I really don't want it to come back up! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Too late :(
That's nothing being kept down today!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Mummy, I wanted you to know I posted in your thread a couple days ago just waiting to see your prediction.......


----------



## mummygiraffe

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Mummy, I wanted you to know I posted in your thread a couple days ago just waiting to see your prediction.......

i'll have a look.....considering teh site that charges money claims 95% accuracy i'm not having much luck.

Unlike a lot of predictions i've made though i ovulated slap bang in teh middle of a 'so-called' girl phase so will depend on ovulation. I'm finding alot of people don't know, whereas neing mrs irregular i had to chart like a hawk so to speak.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

MommyKC said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What is it Hun?
> 
> We weren't exactly trying for a baby, more NTNP so no idea when I ovulated or anything! :lol:
> 
> Hi BB - its called 'How to choose the sex of your baby' by L.B. Shettles, its a really interesting read and make so much sense. So if your going for No 2 give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 79058
> 
> 
> Jo xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have heard of that too! Since we already have a girl, hubby and I actually tried for a boy this time using that method. Which is another reason I really think this one is a boy!
> I was even using OPK's and am pretty sure exactly when we ovulated... and we, well, YOU KNOW... right on that day! So we will see if it worked for us! ;)Click to expand...

Hi MommyKC - hope it works for you are you finding out the sex? 

BB - Thats rubbish that your still thowing up I was so sick until about 13 weeks so now how bad it makes you feel. Fingers crossed it doesn't last much longer.

Jo xx


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> mummygiraffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> we aren't finding out so i have another 22 weeks to wait lol
> 
> I couldn't do it-to impatient haha!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither! :lol:Click to expand...

Me neither! I am DYING to know! People think that because this is my second, I would want it to be a surprise... but NOPE! I want to know just as much, if not MORE... so we can figure out if we can use our daughters clothes/bedding or buy baby boy stuff!!! :happydance:


----------



## aurora

I'm on the 8th and my gender "feeling" is BOY. I will hopefully find out on the 14th!


----------



## MommyKC

DJB - Yes, I am finding out the sex, on June 12th! It feels like decades away! But I can't wait to find out if it worked or not! I really couldn't care less if this is a girl or boy... I loved having my little girl the first time and would be just as thrilled to do it again... but a boy would be lovely too, since we'd have one of each!

And BB - I agree! That really sucks about the morning sickness. Ugh, I cannot imagine! I had some mild nausea in the beginning with this pregnancy, but that's it (not to rub it in!)... but I definitely lucked out. I feel for you! :(


----------



## srm0421

Can i be added? I am due October 6th, I am awaiting confirmation but the u/s tech is pretty sure it's a girl.


----------



## katee82

Hey all.... had my scan today and found out i'm 14 weeks +1 which pushes my due date back from the 18th to the 28th....oooops!! Can you ammend me please and if anyone else is due on the 28th - fancy a bump buddy??????? x x


----------



## MommyKC

katee82 said:


> Hey all.... had my scan today and found out i'm 14 weeks +1 which pushes my due date back from the 18th to the 28th....oooops!! Can you ammend me please and if anyone else is due on the 28th - fancy a bump buddy??????? x x

Im due October 28th... and always looking for more bump buddies! :D
Let me know!


----------



## buttonnose82

ok a :blush: question for you lovely ladies

have any of you started leaking ..... breasts i mean?

mine started a couple weeks back and well these past couple days my right nippy noo has been killing me, like the pain is unbearable, and the only way i can relieve the pain is to apply pressure to my breast so i kinda end up expressing a little liquid, literally all i need is a tiny bit out and it feels a wholeeeeee heap better for a couple hours then it starts again

please tell me i am not a freak of nature and this is normal? lol


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi newbies :wave: - srm0421 I'm due on the 6th too :happydance: think there's quite a few of us now.

Buttonnose - I'm not leaking as such but have creamy/white discharge (yuk) think theres a few ladies on this thread that have leaky nipples must be quite normal. Know what you mean about the pain although its normally just at night when I've no bra on. I wouldn't worry and if you have to have a little squeeze to relieve the pain I'm sure thats ok, sure your OH would be more than happy to help lol.


----------



## MommyKC

buttonnose82 said:


> ok a :blush: question for you lovely ladies
> 
> have any of you started leaking ..... breasts i mean?
> 
> mine started a couple weeks back and well these past couple days my right nippy noo has been killing me, like the pain is unbearable, and the only way i can relieve the pain is to apply pressure to my breast so i kinda end up expressing a little liquid, literally all i need is a tiny bit out and it feels a wholeeeeee heap better for a couple hours then it starts again
> 
> please tell me i am not a freak of nature and this is normal? lol

Well first of all, it's normal to start leaking any point in pregnancy. I haven't started leaking yet but I did with my daughter... not until 30 weeks, but still! Once I started, I could squeeze my breast and it would spray right out. :blush:

I'm not sure about the pain... I mean my breasts are always sore, but I never had pain that was relieved by expressing (until bubs was born anyway), but perhaps you have a clogged milk duct or something? Have you tried hot/cold compresses? I would mention it to your midwife at your next appointment... but you're not a freak of nature, silly! :nope:


----------



## buttonnose82

i don't see the midwife till 24 weeks now, might ring tuesday and ask though if it's still hurting

what i express, what comes out is just straw coloured liquid which i have read is normal, so i know it's not infection in that way, might try a warm bath and giving it a good massage tonight to see if that helps incase it's a blocked duct or something


----------



## lolababes

Hey girls I am sooo glad its friday, my legs n feet are killing me!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep this sickness sucks girls!
I've probably not eaten the best of things just now! Slice of Toast, Pot Noodle and Hot Chocolate! :rofl:
I'm going to go to bed soon, hopefully I should wake up feeling better!

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## gemalems

I keep getting really shaky and feel as tho my heart is beating faster than it should tho not majorly but it happens 3-4 times a day? its freakin me out, i'll have to ask the midwife at my next appointment but it's not till 17th may :0(


----------



## mummyconfused

gemalems said:


> I keep getting really shaky and feel as tho my heart is beating faster than it should tho not majorly but it happens 3-4 times a day? its freakin me out, i'll have to ask the midwife at my next appointment but it's not till 17th may :0(

I get that. I was told it was low Blood Sugar.. Now I carry lollies with me and at the hit of it starting i eat them and al is good!!!


----------



## laurietate25

brunettebimbo said:


> Too late :(
> That's nothing being kept down today!

Hia thanks for the update. I kno what the sickness is like its hurrendous, mine only went at 16 wks yet i have felt ill for the last few days and even fainted in tkmaxx yest and was ill for most of the day!! Hope urs ends really soon cos its really frustrating x


----------



## MadamRose

I was lucky i was never acutally sick only ever felt sick. And it susided at 10weeks pregnant. Now i just feel sick if i walk past the burger vans ect. However i walked past one yesterday and even though it made me feel sick i had to have a bacon sandwich from there


----------



## Twiglet

I'm having a boy :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats on your Blue bump xx


----------



## going_crazy

Twiglet said:


> I'm having a boy :)

Congrats hun, that's wonderful news! :blue: xxxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Awww, huge congratulations Twiglet, that's fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

gemalems, I suffer from exactly the same thing and often it happens even after I've eaten shortly beforehand. It is very common in pregnancy according to my doctor and he said although it is sometimes a bit scary, it's nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## gemalems

Glad to hear that, thanks. I suffered with really bed palputations in my 4th pregnancy but much later on and this isn't as bad but much more frequent. Hope it just goes away as it makes me feel like rubbish. Its my baby boys first b'day today too so its been a lovely day and not had any problems with it though yesterday was bad.

Thanks again tho :hugs:


----------



## gemalems

Twiglet said:


> I'm having a boy :)

Congrats hun 

:blue:


----------



## Serenity81

Aw, happy birthday to your son, it was my daughters 7th birthday today and we had a lovely day aswell but I am exhausted. I have had palpitations since very early in this pregnancy and I hate them. Even though I know they aren't harmful I hate having them, especially at night time. xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Twiglet said:


> I'm having a boy :)

Aww congratulations to you! :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks everyone! Am chuffed as I'll have one of each :dance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning girls, glad everybody is doing well :kiss:

Congrats to all who now know what they're expecting, there's so many on here I'm wondering if we should find out too but am trying to wait for the surprise! 

I still haven't got a bump! :wacko: I want a bump!:growlmad: Even my ticker is telling me I should have a bump lol. I've put on about 3 or 4 lbs and my belly has got the slightest bit bigger but that's it. I keep reading on various threads that people who are slim/thin normally show a lot earlier but I ain't!

Where's my bump? Yes, I'm having one of those impatient moans this morning but in good form... Anybody else not showing at all yet? Should I count myself lucky, maybe I won't triple in size then? Want to show off lol....

Have a lovely days peeps xoxo


----------



## mummyconfused

.


----------



## Serenity81

AngelSerenity, I have a bump now but people still love to tell me that it's quite small for my stage in pregnancy which can be quite annoying. On the other hand some people think I'm huge. Your time will come, I went to bed with a tiny little bump one night and when I got up the next morning it had grown to about ten times the size it was! xxxx


----------



## SammyBee

im due on october 15 ! i dont know what im having yet though :( !


----------



## Wriggley

Hello

i havnt visited here for quite a while :O 

so i decided to show my face hehehe... Im due 28th oct and my scan seems like ages away!

anyone else still got to wait nearly 6 weeks till scan?


----------



## tinkerbel

i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait 
are u finding out what u are having


----------



## Wriggley

tinkerbel said:


> i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait
> are u finding out what u are having


ours is on the 11th and yeah we are but thinking about booking a gender scan for 25th of may


----------



## tinkerbel

Wriggley said:


> tinkerbel said:
> 
> 
> i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait
> are u finding out what u are having
> 
> 
> ours is on the 11th and yeah we are but thinking about booking a gender scan for 25th of mayClick to expand...

i know its a little late but please could we be bump buddies :) no idea how to do it or anything


----------



## Wriggley

tinkerbel said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbel said:
> 
> 
> i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait
> are u finding out what u are having
> 
> 
> ours is on the 11th and yeah we are but thinking about booking a gender scan for 25th of mayClick to expand...
> 
> i know its a little late but please could we be bump buddies :) no idea how to do it or anythingClick to expand...


Sure :) il pm ya!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well today we went to a Baby Show and the people we have our private scans where there with their litle tent!

We asked if we could possibly been seen today even though we where 6 days earlier than what they recommend having a Gender Scan. They said yes! :happydance:

So here is the news we have all been waiting for!


Spoiler
Bean is a proper little boy!!!! :mrgreen:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay201015Week1Day-1.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day-2.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day--1.jpg

My dream was bloody ridiculous! A tiny weeny bit of me was upset that he is a boy but then I thought about it and all that matters to me is that he is happy and healthy! H2B cried, he was gutted he wasn't a girl but he has come round to it now and couldn't be happier, we are really excited! :D

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## a_c

My scan isn't until 14th June!!! Feels like an age away.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Wow brunettebimbo, congrats on your baby boy! :D

I had no idea the Baby Show did private scans. I'm going to go to the one in Birmingham, so I'm even more excited now! Until then, 18 days to go till my NHS scan!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

BB - So pleased you have been able to find out earlier and huge congrats on your baby boy I can understand your initial disappointment but it won't last (bet its going already) now you know you can get out there are buy lots of blue things theres some gorgeous boys stuff.

Your scan pics are lovely. You had any thoughts on names yet?

Jo :hugs:
xx

And remember there's always that book for next time :haha:.


----------



## gemalems

Congrats on your :blue: bump hun.


----------



## TTC4No3

Congrats on the Blue bump Brunettebimbo!

I've had my sexing scan today too  And it is.....
drum rolls....

A baby Girl :pink: ! For once my intuition was correct yay lol. We're very pleased, but didn't mind either way anyway. She was very shy and hiding behind her hands, got a free peek in 3d too


----------



## ellaandcallum

brunettebimbo said:


> Well today we went to a Baby Show and the people we have our private scans where there with their litle tent!
> 
> We asked if we could possibly been seen today even though we where 6 days earlier than what they recommend having a Gender Scan. They said yes! :happydance:
> 
> So here is the news we have all been waiting for!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Bean is a proper little boy!!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay201015Week1Day-1.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day-2.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day--1.jpg
> 
> My dream was bloody ridiculous! A tiny weeny bit of me was upset that he is a boy but then I thought about it and all that matters to me is that he is happy and healthy! H2B cried, he was gutted he wasn't a girl but he has come round to it now and couldn't be happier, we are really excited! :D
> 
> ****UPDATED TO HERE****

Hi

That is fantastic you managed to get a scan at one of the baby shows, do you mind me asking how much they charged? I just wondered if it would be cheaper. Thanks


----------



## MommyKC

AngelSerenity said:


> Morning girls, glad everybody is doing well :kiss:
> 
> Congrats to all who now know what they're expecting, there's so many on here I'm wondering if we should find out too but am trying to wait for the surprise!
> 
> I still haven't got a bump! :wacko: I want a bump!:growlmad: Even my ticker is telling me I should have a bump lol. I've put on about 3 or 4 lbs and my belly has got the slightest bit bigger but that's it. I keep reading on various threads that people who are slim/thin normally show a lot earlier but I ain't!
> 
> Where's my bump? Yes, I'm having one of those impatient moans this morning but in good form... Anybody else not showing at all yet? Should I count myself lucky, maybe I won't triple in size then? Want to show off lol....
> 
> Have a lovely days peeps xoxo

Well I cant speak from experience because Im one of those women who show ridiculously early! Like 14-15 weeks I look obviously pregnant... but let me tell you, one of the downsides of having a bump so early... you're HUGE by 40 weeks! Like MASSIVE! lol

Dont worry - many women don't show until 20+ weeks, even if they are thin. It all depends on the placement of your uterus, your build, etc... my uterus is also anterior so it sticks right out front... making me show even sooner too!

Before you know it, you'll have your bump and once 40 weeks rolls around, it will feel like you've had it forever! x


----------



## MommyKC

OH and Congrats BB on finding out you're having a little boy! YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

TTC4No3 said:


> Congrats on the Blue bump Brunettebimbo!
> 
> I've had my sexing scan today too  And it is.....
> drum rolls....
> 
> A baby Girl :pink: ! For once my intuition was correct yay lol. We're very pleased, but didn't mind either way anyway. She was very shy and hiding behind her hands, got a free peek in 3d too

Congrats to you too!!!! Having a little girl is amazing, trust me! :)


----------



## MommyKC

tinkerbel said:


> i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait
> are u finding out what u are having

Im due October 28th too! Seems like there are getting to be more and more of us! :)


----------



## MommyKC

a_c said:


> My scan isn't until 14th June!!! Feels like an age away.

Mine isnt until June 12th either... and I know the feeling! 6 weeks feels like an eternity to wait... even though in reality, it really isn't that long... it still feels really, REALLY long! :loopy:


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, :wave: havent been on in a few days as been visiting family.

congrates on all the latests gender scans, and well don ladies. 

well baby has been moving loads just lately. its amazing and phil felt him move on friday. best feeling in the world and so emotional. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congrats on the gender scan girls! :happydance: 

Is anyone else around 16 weeks and still got no bump? Been having a few niggly pains in my back and hips so maybe its just round the corner till I pop!

Hope everyones well :flower: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Laura on your DH feeling baby move! I cannot WAIT until my hubby can feel baby... well, in fact... I cant wait until I can feel baby more than these little pops and twitches! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations everyone on the Gender scans.... I have mine on Thursday and I'm getting more n more excited. I hope what they told me at my 13 week scan is still the same... We will see! ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL on your gender scan. Still a few weeks till mine..I'm sooooooo impatient!


----------



## MommyKC

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> GL on your gender scan. Still a few weeks till mine..I'm sooooooo impatient!

Ugh me too ! Mine is just under 6 weeks away which feels like forever! I have been counting down the days since I was 10 weeks! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I hear ya. I wanted to do a 4d scan NOW and find out..but they say it's still kinda hard to tell. I guess I'll just have to be semi-patient. Ho hum.


----------



## KittyVentura

Weeee... in my 19th week now :O gosh!

Gender scan just over 2 weeks away (hurrah) xx


----------



## ~chipper~

Wriggley said:


> Hello
> 
> i havnt visited here for quite a while :O
> 
> so i decided to show my face hehehe... Im due 28th oct and my scan seems like ages away!
> 
> anyone else still got to wait nearly 6 weeks till scan?

my due date is the 27th and I won't have my next ultra sound til June 7th...it does seem like forever away! It will get here before we know it though :flower:


----------



## ~chipper~

tinkerbel said:


> i am due on the 28th oct toooo and my scan is on the 7 th june cant wait
> are u finding out what u are having

I just replied to Wriggley - I find out on June 7th what we are having....are you going to find out??


----------



## ~chipper~

Congratulation so all those that have found what team they are....so excited for you ladies!


----------



## juless

Back from a busy weekend! I'm quite worried though at the moment right now...
On Friday I had some pinkish spotting only on the tp when I wiped... Now, just happened again. Other than the one time when I went to the bathroom there's nothing and nothing on my undies or anything like that. Today I was very busy - swimming, running around town, carrying around my nephew a lot.. I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> BB - So pleased you have been able to find out earlier and huge congrats on your baby boy I can understand your initial disappointment but it won't last (bet its going already) now you know you can get out there are buy lots of blue things theres some gorgeous boys stuff.
> 
> Your scan pics are lovely. You had any thoughts on names yet?
> 
> Jo :hugs:
> xx
> 
> And remember there's always that book for next time :haha:.

Girls I'm not going to lie to you.
I feel terrible for it!
On Sunday night I was in the bathroom, when I came out I checked Facebook on my phone, my friend had left me a message saying she had found out that day too that she was having a girl. I burst into tears.
I went into the bedroom and climbed back into bed with H2B, he was really worried coz I wouldn't tell him what was wrong, I eventually told him I didn't realise how much I wanted a girl. I sobbed for ages. We talked for ages.
It was ridiculous! We have a happy healthy baby boy and that's all that matters! I think the shock had hit me, I have never been around boys growing up so I think the biggest part for me is that I am terrified! Boy's are so different to girls and I don't have clue what I'm doing!
I got out my scan pictures and fell in love all over again, how could I want my little boy to be something he is not? :cloud9:
So I guess I had a moment of being terrified and in shock but now I am so giddy with excitement, I can not wait for our little BOY to be here :mrgreen:
I know some of you might judge me and think I am a terrible person for even feeling that way in the first place but I did, I hate myself for it but I'm over it now. I love my little boy so much!

Yesterday H2B took me shopping, we went into Matalan for ONE outfit and came out with 50 pounds worth of baby stuff!! :rofl: H2B could not help himself! :lol: 
We then went to Asda and bought him a Johnson's Box, some more sleepsuits and some tiny slippers!
After we got home we unpacked all his stuff into 2 storage boxes and they are full :shock: He is going to be one spoilt baby boy! :mrgreen:
H2B couldn't help himself, he was so giddy and I was so excited, we even packed our little mans hospital bag! :rofl:

I obviously can't find all the pictures but I will post some of the things we bought! :D

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2399645c128/large/s2399645c128_1.png

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2402614c128/large/s2402614c128_1.png

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2402778c128/large/s2402778c128_1.png

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2402229c128/xlarge/s2402229c128_1.png

https://www.matalan.co.uk/pws/images/catalogue/products/s2300808c128/large/s2300808c128_1.png

That's just a fraction of what we bought him! Can't find it all! :rofl:

We have a small shortlist on names! Tyler and Tristan so far!
Typical we had a girls name we absolutly loved but no boys! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

ellaandcallum said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Well today we went to a Baby Show and the people we have our private scans where there with their litle tent!
> 
> We asked if we could possibly been seen today even though we where 6 days earlier than what they recommend having a Gender Scan. They said yes! :happydance:
> 
> So here is the news we have all been waiting for!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Bean is a proper little boy!!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay201015Week1Day-1.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day-2.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/LittleMan-2ndMay2010-15Week1Day--1.jpg
> 
> My dream was bloody ridiculous! A tiny weeny bit of me was upset that he is a boy but then I thought about it and all that matters to me is that he is happy and healthy! H2B cried, he was gutted he wasn't a girl but he has come round to it now and couldn't be happier, we are really excited! :D
> 
> ****UPDATED TO HERE****
> 
> Hi
> 
> That is fantastic you managed to get a scan at one of the baby shows, do you mind me asking how much they charged? I just wondered if it would be cheaper. ThanksClick to expand...

It was the same as if we had gone to see them - £45 :)


----------



## buttonnose82

just a little note to point out that for those of us that are due october 1st ..... today we are over HALF WAY to FULL TERM! (37 weeks) yayyyyyyy


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone :wave: hope we all had a good weekend.

BB - so glad you are feeling more positive and it does sound like your little boy will be spoiled and why not. People might judge but I can completely get where you are coming from and would have felt exactly the same at least youv'e now dealt with your feelings and can move on and enjoy and look forward to your gorgeous little boy. Loving your choice of names :thumbup:.

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who are feeling baby already where abouts is it?

I think it's all in my head but I was sprawled out on the chair at work and felt popping to the left of my belly button and up a tiny bit! Wind maybe?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I think that sounds a bit high up, I think I have just started feeling movement and its still quite low down in the pelvic area, thought I could feel it with my hand last night ever so slightly.


----------



## buttonnose82

i generally feel movements at around half way between my pubic bone and belly button, usually slightly more towards pubic bone. level or above belly button is more likely not baby as your uterus will still be well below your belly button


----------



## laura6914

morning girls :wave:

brunette, when my bean moves i feel him half way between my belly button and lubic bown. i find he moves loads when im lying/sitting down and im relaxed. If im up and moving or even now sitting at work he doesnt really move at all. :shrug:

so how are we all today. FIrst day back at work after a long weekend :cry: but on the upside me and the OH are going to pick up our new car on my luch break as ours was written off in the accident i had in march. 

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

juless said:


> Back from a busy weekend! I'm quite worried though at the moment right now...
> On Friday I had some pinkish spotting only on the tp when I wiped... Now, just happened again. Other than the one time when I went to the bathroom there's nothing and nothing on my undies or anything like that. Today I was very busy - swimming, running around town, carrying around my nephew a lot.. I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about!

I really wouldnt worry Juless. The "rule of thumb" is if you have excessive bleeding and severe cramping, THEN you should get to the hospital. But some light spotting here and there is nothing to worry about.
I have a very sensitive cervix... and sometimes I bleed just from sex (sorry, TMI)... and you may be the same! I have had spotting in both of my pregnancies, and so far, so good! :D x


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning (or afternoon?) ladies!
I hope you all had a nice LONG weekend! I live in Canada, so I was back at work yesterday and noone was HERE! lol :(

Anyway,...
BB dont stress about feeling a little disappointed! MANY women feel that way, I think most of them just don't admit it. One of my friends who was pregnant the same time as me, when I was pregnant with my daughter... REALLY wanted a girl and found out she was having a boy. She admitted she was disappointed at first... but now, her little boy is 17 months old and she wouldnt change a thing. He is SUCH a Mommy's boy... and you can tell she would do anything for him. Sometimes we have our hearts set on something, and its natural to be disappointed when we dont get what we want... but everything happens for a reason... and as scary as it can be having a boy (I know the feeling, I think Im having a boy this time and it scares me since I know NOTHING! lol)... but you wouldnt be given anything you couldnt handle! And you'll see... having a little boy will be just as amazing as having a little girl... because he will be YOUR baby and he's healthy... and that's all that matters! :) Plus keep in mind those crazy hormones are probably taking their toll on you too!

As for baby movements... I have started feeling the odd little poke here and there... and they are still really low in my tummy, like a few inches below my belly button. Keep in mind that your uterus is well below your belly button until 20 weeks... so you shouldnt be feeling movement that high yet. Its hard to notice movements at first... especially with baby #1... but for me they feel similar to muscle twitches in the beginning. And they gradually get stronger and stronger. :D

Congrats Laura on the new car! That sucks about the accident :( but its always exciting getting a new car! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

girls........ is it wrong that im eating my 3rd packet of crisps today :blush:?????????


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> girls........ is it wrong that im eating my 3rd packet of crisps today :blush:?????????

If it is wrong, that puts me in the wrong yesterday!! :haha: 

Hope all's well! xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks going crazy. i have my 4th in my bag to eat with my sandwhiches. just cant seem to stop eating today. :haha:

xx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL don't worry Laura... I could sit down and eat a whole BIG bag of chips (crisps), EASILY! I love them normally, but there's something about this pregnancy and salty food... I cant get ENOUGH!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## laura6914

thats the same as me mommymc. Im a BIG crisp fan anyway but toiday i have got through 2 bags of beef monster much, a bag of quaver and i have wotsits calling me now but im going to have them with my sandwhiches. When the OH gets home and realises i have eaten pratically ALL the crisps, dont think he will be too impressed. :rofl:


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi girls hope you and bumps are all doing well had my first scan FINALLY a few weeks ago so thought id share the pic with you all :) hope this works lol ....

<a href="https://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t24/stefws3/?action=view&current=IMAG0005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t24/stefws3/IMAG0005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I am 16 weeks this week it seems to be going soooo fast , starting to feel alot better less sickness tiredness etc which is a bonus aswell !! So what does everyone think boy or girl :) xx

edited - p.s how do i post a pic ? lol


----------



## MommyKC

Laura, thats one way I luck out. My hubby LOVES chips too and eats them WAY more than I do, so if I give in once in a while, he still can't say anything because he's always eating them like crazy!

And Steffy, you have to upload the pic to photobucket.com and then copy the "shared" link into your message. It will start with and end with in the link. Im glad to hear you are feeling better though! It is crazy how fast pregnancy goes! My first one felt like FOREVER but this one is FLYING BY!


----------



## Steffyxx

https://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t24/stefws3/IMAG0005.jpg

Hopefully this works im no good with this computer lark lol ! agreed on the crisps btw im addicted to ready salted mccoys at the moment and chilli doritos mmm basically anything i can lick the flavour off first :S haha

x


----------



## laura6914

lovely scan pic stef. Where in the Midz do you come from? Im from West Brom?

lol mommyMc my OH loves them to thats why i dont think he will be too happy when he realises i have eaten all the good ones. :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

Thanks laura cant stop looking at it :) 

Im from sunny walsall LOL hoping to move soon though but not too far

x


----------



## buttonnose82

ugh, so fustrated! my mum told her friend the names we have picked for baby which i am fine with :) what I am NOT fine with is now her friend keeps calling baby 'Indy faith' ughhhhhhh if it does happen to be a girl her name is INDIA Faith, NOT Indy Faith! ughhhhhh sorry it may be stupid but it is annoying the hell out of me :(


----------



## laura6914

Walsall isnt too bad Stef, where are you looking at moving to? 

Hi buttonnose, i can see why your annoyed hun (and lovely names by the way:thumbup:)
My mom always calls bump Shae but we are all convinced its a boy so im ok with it really. 

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

my gut feeling is we are having a boy too lol


----------



## Steffyxx

thats a lovely name india faith :)

Not too far out of walsall maybe cannock or stafford couldnt live too far away from my mum lol  

do you have your own place ?

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura since being pregnant, when I feel sick crisps is all I can eat!! :lol: Maybe you are having a boy!

Buttonnose I would be pissed off too, Why an earth would you shorten India to Indy!? REALLY WHY????

Yep girls looks like I had wind this morning then!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

Ah Stef cannock is lovely. I moved from West Brom in 2005 to live in Berkshire but my mom and sister and family still live is Stone cross so i visit them every month. In fact i was us there this weekend. 

Button nose when is your next scan? are you going to find out what your having?

Brunettebimbo:Im definitly having a boy, i just know it i really do. I want a girl but have really come round to the idea of having a boy since convincing myself of it.

Well girls i finally picked up our new car after waiting well over a month. Its fab and i love it. Soooooo much space for baby, pram and shopping. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for new car:happydance:

You never know you might have a girl! After my little downfall Sunday I can honestly say I am glad my baby is a boy, I am so excited and so happy! I think I was more scared of the unknown not the actual fact of having a boy!


----------



## laura6914

i think im the same hun. i have two neices, 4 sisters so i dont have the first clue with a boy so i think im more scared of not knowing what to do than actually having a son. but the same as you, im more than happy with a son. i really am 

The car is gorgeous. Vauxhall Astra 1.6 sri, 5 door, black, 08 plate, 17,000 miles on the clock. £7799. BARGIN. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Any one what tingling breast means. for last hour my breasts have really been tingaling


----------



## laura6914

mine do it on and off throughout the day hun. nothing to worry about.


----------



## MadamRose

thanks, just wondering becuase its quite irritating lol


----------



## laura6914

if they are itching, try using sudacrem thats what im using on my legs at the mo as they are so itchy. i stratch them that much they are red raw.


----------



## MadamRose

Its not itchy its like an inside tingle.


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun thats normal. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Its not itchy its like an inside tingle.

Definitely normal. Your breasts are growing and "filling out"... the tingling is just from your skin, muscle, breast tissue, etc expanding. :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks


----------



## Serenity81

Laura, I have eaten nothing but crisps right from the beginning of this pregnancy. I have been known to eat 4 or 5 packets a day! I just cant get enough of them and I absolutely love roast beef monster munch.....yum yum xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

And your carrying a girl so that's my theory out the window! :rofl:

I think cravings, sickness, the way your carrying etc are all old old wifes tales!


----------



## buttonnose82

I had a really vivid dream last night and it's kinda scared me as it felt so real!

I dreamt i went into labour at 33 weeks and things went wrong so i had a crash c section. I had a beautiful little boy we called Noah and he was 3 lb 10 oz and perfect in every way, healthy just small.

it just seemed so real it was kinda scary!


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah cannock is nice but i suppose you get good and bad areas everywhere you go just cant wait to get my own place now and have my little family :) 

Random question but does anyone know if drinking lucazade is bad for you ? ive been craving it sooo bad and drinkin a litre a day :S oops but googled it you get mixed responses i dont drink coffee or anything else with caffiene in it 

x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lucozade is basically pure glucose Steffy so usual guidelines re it, not great for you but the odd one won't harm. It depends if you're at risk of gestational diabetes or have insulin related PCOS? I craved lucozade in my last pregnancy but am steering clear this time even though I love it (had a MMC last time so am avoiding anything I know I should as have PCOS and am also at risk of diabetes).

So instead I'm drinking caffeine free diet coke and Sprite Zero - is it a fizzy thing lol? Maybe?

xo


----------



## laura6914

Morning all. 

very quiet on here today. :wacko:

Serenity, i find im eating loads of crisps and savory things like sauage rolls and sandwhiches ect. :haha: Hope its gender related and that im having a girl. 

Buttonose i can imagine that dream was very scary. It was only a dream though :hugs:

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone ( well morning here ) I have a Dr appt today where I was told he will be drawing all kinds of bloodwork and the tomorrow morning at 9am I have a private gender scan............. I'm praying what they told me at my 13 week scan still holds true. I can't wait..... I could barely sleep last night and I had a dream that the boy they saw at 13 weeks turned into a girl on my scan.....lol Crazy dreams we have when we're pregnant! 

I will check back later as I'm at work with little time to read......


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies! Good luck at your scan today Wantabelly! Im sure everything will go fine! And dont worry about your dreams... I had TONNES of crazy dreams while I was pregnant with my daughter. They havent gotten bad this pregnancy YET but Im sure they will. I had dreams about bringing the wrong baby home from the hospital, about having a boy when I was supposed to be having a girl... I even had one dream where I gave birth to my daughter before my hubby could get to the hospital so I made the nurses put her back inside of me! :dohh:

Anyways... I just wanted to share my ordeal yesterday. :( I was at work when my brother called me, around 12noon... to inform me that my mom had accidentally locked my daughter in the car with her keys (my daughter had been playing with them and locked herself in). She's only 17 months old. My mom is retired and so she watches my daughter for me (which is awesome).
Anyways, it was somewhat warm out yesterday, so I was really panicky. I have had nightmares about my daughter being locked in a hot car! I dont know why but it scares the crap out of me. So I flew to my moms house to pick up the spare key and then flew to the parking lot to open my moms car... my poor daughter was stuck in there for 30 minutes. She was fine... but her hair was really sweaty. I almost broke out in tears and my mom felt horrible. I told my mom if it was any warmer out, she would have had to call the police or break a window. It still bothers me today! My daughter is fine, everyone is fine... but Im still really upset about this. :(

Sorry, not really related to pregnancy... just wanted to vent!


----------



## laura6914

good luck at the scan wantabelly, im sure all will be fine. :thumbup: keep us updated. 

Oh mommymc i can imagine why your still upset, i would be to i really would. The main thing is that she is ok and im sure your mum has learnt a valuable lesson of not letting a toddler play with the car keys whilst still sat in the car. 

xxx


----------



## ~chipper~

Good luck wantabelly!

Mommykc - Glad your daughter is ok :flower:

I have question.... Have you ladies had any crampiness? It started this morning and has been pretty constant for a few hours. It's not bad, just noticable. Oh and I'm 15 weeks today. Just wondering if I should be worried. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Steffyxx

Angel thanks :) yeah i think it is a fizzy thing deffinatley i am not at risk of any of that as far as i know but think im gonna steer clear for now (if i can ) hehe


----------



## beaniemac

Hey ya ladies!

Mind If I join?

Im pregnant with our first little one and due 28th october. So excited to finally be over here and I had my first scan yesterday which was so amazing. 

I am really looking forward to talking with you all and getting some much needed advice!

Hope you are all feeling well! 
xoxo


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi beanie :D welcome to the 2nd tri 

x


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Beanie! Welcome to the board!
Im due October 28th too! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Talking of dreams - I had a really weird and horrible one last night! :(

I dreamt that I gave birth to twins at 22 weeks (I know for a fact there is only one little boy in there! :lol:) and that one died, the other one I didn't feed until I went to a swimming pool changing rooms where I tried to feed the baby but the baby wouldn't feed...it then jumped to a cliff and I was crying coz that baby had died too!!

I mean WTF? Messed up or what! :rofl:

Beaniemac I've added you! :D


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Talking of dreams - I had a really weird and horrible one last night! :(
> 
> I dreamt that I gave birth to twins at 22 weeks (I know for a fact there is only one little boy in there! :lol:) and that one died, the other one I didn't feed until I went to a swimming pool changing rooms where I tried to feed the baby but the baby wouldn't feed...it then jumped to a cliff and I was crying coz that baby had died too!!
> 
> I mean WTF? Messed up or what! :rofl:
> 
> Beaniemac I've added you! :D

LOL thats funny, and sad. :( I hate those dreams where you lose the baby because they always seem so real, and for me, I've woken up in tears and then breathe a huge sigh of relief once I realize it was just a dream!

But I have some pretty messed up dreams sometimes too. I have had dreams about my daughter where I leave her alone in a shopping mall... or I forget to change her diaper for like a WEEK and all of a sudden realize her diaper is overflowing. Things that would NEVER happen but for some reason I dream about it! And I always wake up really upset! :growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

Evening girls, 

Im not having a good night. im still at work. me and the OH have fell out and im so so upset. Im trying so hard not to cry sitting at my desk, im running to the toilet every 5 minutes. Im not going to go into why we have fell out but we never EVER fall out and im finding it so hard. my chest and belly are hurting. im just so lonely. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Im not having a good night. im still at work. me and the OH have fell out and im so so upset. Im trying so hard not to cry sitting at my desk, im running to the toilet every 5 minutes. Im not going to go into why we have fell out but we never EVER fall out and im finding it so hard. my chest and belly are hurting. im just so lonely. :cry: :cry: :cry:

oh hun; loads of :hugs: I'm finding I always have more arguments w/ hubby when I'm preggers - it's a hormone thing I'm sure. x


----------



## laura6914

i hope your right hun cause my head is all over the shop at the minute. 

How are you anyway chick? Nice to see you back. 

xx


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Im not having a good night. im still at work. me and the OH have fell out and im so so upset. Im trying so hard not to cry sitting at my desk, im running to the toilet every 5 minutes. Im not going to go into why we have fell out but we never EVER fall out and im finding it so hard. my chest and belly are hurting. im just so lonely. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Huge :hugs: for you hun, I hope it gets better for you xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

what i would give for just one glass of wine just to relax me and calm me down. i havnt craved it at all so far and now look. :cry:
I WONT do it though.


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> i hope your right hun cause my head is all over the shop at the minute.
> 
> How are you anyway chick? Nice to see you back.
> 
> xx


:hugs: have a nice cup of tea or some juice or something and try to relax; a nice warm bath when u get home too 
All good here; thought the morning sickness was all gone but spent the morning with my head in a bucket :shrug: Still feeling really drained and doesn't help that my youngest is up by 5am... ah the joys!


----------



## laura6914

i will do hun :thumbup: 

Ah bless you, i hope it starts to pass for you soon. i dont miss mine one bit although im still with you on the exhaustion front. 
Just noticed we have our scans on the same day :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

thats better. Sorry girls. :wacko:


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> i will do hun :thumbup:
> 
> Ah bless you, i hope it starts to pass for you soon. i dont miss mine one bit although im still with you on the exhaustion front.
> Just noticed we have our scans on the same day :happydance:

Yep  Bet u can't wait to find out if u're on team :pink: or :blue:! I was way too impatient lol. Problem now is that since I know it's a little Miss I'm buying all the cute girly things I've come accross... and hubby's not impressed w/ my spendings oops...


----------



## laura6914

oh no i really cant wait. I know its a boy though, i just know it. 

Its pay day the day of our scan which i can see being a bit leathal to be honest :rofl:
They have the most gorgeous baby outfits in next 

xx


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Im not having a good night. im still at work. me and the OH have fell out and im so so upset. Im trying so hard not to cry sitting at my desk, im running to the toilet every 5 minutes. Im not going to go into why we have fell out but we never EVER fall out and im finding it so hard. my chest and belly are hurting. im just so lonely. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Aww Im so sorry hun that you're having a bad evening. But keep your chin up. Im sure things will be fine once you both calm down and have a good chat.

Hubby and I have been arguing more during this pregnancy too. A combination of me being hormonal and exhausted, and the stress of trying to plan for a second baby, and get the house ready, etc... we have had our share of arguments (and we rarely used to fight before) but we always work it out, and Im sure you will too! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks mommymc,

I actually dont think its the hormones today though. Im passed the crying stage im just plain fumming now. Ill be ok i have time to calm down before i finish work :haha:

When do our hormones start to balance out though? Anytime soon or will i be this up and down the whole way through? :shrug:


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> thanks mommymc,
> 
> I actually dont think its the hormones today though. Im passed the crying stage im just plain fumming now. Ill be ok i have time to calm down before i finish work :haha:
> 
> When do our hormones start to balance out though? Anytime soon or will i be this up and down the whole way through? :shrug:

Oh it gets worse and worse in my experience lol; the last month is by far the worst lalalala... and doesn't get better w/ a newborn either as u still have the hormones playing + lack of sleep. I'd say u'll be back to yourself about 6mths after the birth; yep yep; like I said earlier... ah the joys!!
doh and i'm supposed to be cheering u up!! u'll be fine hun; + ur OH will get used to the Art of avoiding saying/doing things that will piss u off


----------



## laura6914

oh my days, that long. At this rate im going to be a single mum :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> thanks mommymc,
> 
> I actually dont think its the hormones today though. Im passed the crying stage im just plain fumming now. Ill be ok i have time to calm down before i finish work :haha:
> 
> When do our hormones start to balance out though? Anytime soon or will i be this up and down the whole way through? :shrug:

Ugh - I hate that feeling, like you could just rip someone's head off! lol :haha:

As for the hormones, it depends. With my daughter, I was rarely moody. I was always happy and content and rarely felt like arguing. But this pregnancy, LOOK OUT! (I also think its a boy! lol) I am so short-fused and irritable. But I think it's because I am chasing a toddler around this time and never have any time to get extra rest. Where as the first time around, if I wanted to sleep, I could sleep. Im not ridiculously grouchy or anything, and I still feel good most of the time... but if hubby rubs me the wrong way, sometimes I just completely lose it, poor guy! BUT, it is their fault sometimes too - lets be honest here! :wacko:

The hormones are supposed to be their best in the second trimester. They tend to be the worst in the beginning when your body adjusts to pregnancy, and again near the end as your body prepares for delivery. And I won't even go in to hormones AFTER delivery. :( So this period SHOULD be the best time for hormones... but all women are different and the hormones can show their ugly face at any time really. :shrug:


----------



## MommyKC

I wanted to ask you ladies, I noticed we don't have an "October Bumpkins" graphic/banner thingy for our signatures?

I noticed most of the other groups have these in their signatures (September Stars, November Sparklers, etc)... Just wondering how come we don't have one? Im not good enough with computers and graphic design to make one but would anyone else be willing? I think we should have one! :D


----------



## aurora

We did have one, I didn't use it because it was rather large. It was cute though, had pumpkins in it =D


----------



## CharlieKeys

MommyKC said:


> I wanted to ask you ladies, I noticed we don't have an "October Bumpkins" graphic/banner thingy for our signatures?
> 
> I noticed most of the other groups have these in their signatures (September Stars, November Sparklers, etc)... Just wondering how come we don't have one? Im not good enough with computers and graphic design to make one but would anyone else be willing? I think we should have one! :D

funny I was thinking the same thing last week! :) Totally agree we should have one- but like you no good with computers and graphic stuff...


----------



## mummyconfused

Does anyone wake up in the morning full bladder, and can feel the baby pushed up to belly button.. twice in a row now, its so cute cause I feel my bump at my belly button there is nothing but a big hard lop sidded bump.. when i go to toilet it goes back down!! 15 wks tomorrow!!


----------



## going_crazy

Hey ladies!

Not sure if this will work or not - please let me know either way and I'll try something else!! I have taken a couple of ideas from a couple of people (thief :haha: ) and hope this will give us ladies an October Bumpkins banner.......... Here goes nothing......
try using these links on the bottom of your signature and let me know if it works....... When you edit your siggy, got to add image and copy & paste the https link that's under the image..... (if that makes sense!!!!!)

As I said, please let me know if this works - it has for me, but not sure if the website allows "sharing" of the banner!! :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif 

https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif 

OR

https://i.imgur.com/Uace0.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/Uace0.jpg

OR

https://i.imgur.com/9hon5.gif

https://i.imgur.com/9hon5.gif


----------



## mummyconfused

wont work.. I put it on and the link stays in text


----------



## going_crazy

mummyconfused said:


> wont work.. I put it on and the link stays in text

Pants!
I'll try something else! xxxx

Oooo... did you definately try going to "add image"? xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Pregnancy brain... heheheh no i didnt go to "add image" LOL so hun.. Yep awsome.. looks really good!!


----------



## EmandBub

wow, thanks going_crazy!
it's a gorgeus banner :) 
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't have any room in my signature :(

Laura how you feeling this morning? Hope yo uhave sorted things:hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls, hope everyone is doing well :)

i think cupcake must be starting to pile on the fat because when i stand up i get a achy pain right across the bottom of my stomach, it is ok when i am laying down so i am guess it is weight of baby/sack/waters/placenta/just blooming big uterus pulling down wards when i stand up! anyone else getting it?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone,

Well I go back for my second gender scan today (5pm) quite anxious incase she made a mistake last week and it turns out to be aboy as I've already been naughty and bought a few pink things and told a lot of people its a girl. She was 90% which seems quite high to me. I can't wait though to seem my little baby again she's so cute :hugs:.

Thanks for the October Bumpkin banner Going-Crazy its fab.

Laura hope youv'e sorted things out with OH. Sometimes its good to let off steam and have a good argument the problem I have is my OH just wont argue with me its so frustrating Grrrrrrr!!

Hope you are all doing well and I'll let you know if I'm changing to Team :blue: or sticking with Team :pink: later.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

morning all, ill try pinching that banner in a second its gorgeous.

Me and OH are fantastic today. had a good talk about thigs last night. i had a cry, he had a cry and we made up. in the end you forget what you were even argueing about you just get angry and upet with each othe but all is pefect just as it was before. thanks or listenin to my pointless rants last night girls. 

Good luck for today Jo hun, im sure all will be fine and little one is still a girl. 

xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

OMG! I'm not sure, but I think maybe I might be feeling the baby...

I'm getting a kinda wiggly feeling...I'm hesitant assume it's the baby, cause I've been really windy for the last few days (TMI! lol), but it feels totally different and it started since I got up an hour and a half ago, and hasn't stopped!

I reeeeally hope it is! I just wish there was some sort of sure fire way for us to know, lol.

We've got some names...if it's a girl, we like Poppy Jayne Brooks (Jayne after my Mum who died last year, though I'd prefer to spell it Jane, hmmm) and if it's a boy we like Dylan so far.

Those of you who have names, do you have "backup" names? My husband seems pretty set on Poppy, even to the point where he'll talk to my (non-existent, still) bump and call it Poppy and I have to remind him that it may just be a Dylan! But I keep thinking what if it pops out and doesn't look like a Poppy or Dylan? Am I weird, or does anyone else think the same? Haha


----------



## Kirst264

Can i join the October bumpkins :D ? I'm due 22nd October with my first...absolutely no idea what i'm having! My OH keeps refering to it as "he" (think he's living in hope!) but i have a wee sneaky suspicion it's a girl! 

Good luck to you all throughout your pregnancies x


----------



## laura6914

sounds like the baby to me hun. feels like its doing summersaults in your tummy. My bean is getting lazy, he only really moves now when i make him. otherwise he is pretty quiet. lol. 

We have back up names. back up name for a girl is Freya Rebecca and Oscar fo a boy. i think its right though when the baby is here you will know if the name suits or not. your name chices are gorgeous by the way :thumbup:

xx


----------



## laura6914

hi Kirst and welcome. are you going to find out what your having?

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

we have no back up names because we love the ones we have picked too much to even think about more names lol

i have just made some yummy chewy krispie bar with chocolate on top, yum yum yum


----------



## laura6914

oh sounds gorgous, i have no appitite oday. having some cereal just so i have something in me. :shrug:

xx


----------



## Kirst264

laura6914 said:


> hi Kirst and welcome. are you going to find out what your having?
> 
> xx

thank you! nah not gonna find out, my 20 week scan is in 5 weeks so i could find out then but i'm gonna try and fight the temptation! have you found out?

x


----------



## laura6914

i have my next scan in 3 weeks so ill be finding out then. i wish i had the patience to not find out but i havent. lol. 

xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

Oh can i join you ladies?

By my dates I was due 28th October but the scan brought me forward to the 26th October


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning lovelies! A week tomorrow until we get the keys to our house!

So FREAKING excited. 

I also have my Hen day this Sat in Bath and OH is off on his stag do for the weekend

Anyone else have much planned? xx


----------



## laura6914

hi mindy :wave: course you can, welcomg to the bumpkins thread and congratuations


----------



## laura6914

hey Kitty,

a bet your excited. have a lovely hen do as well. 
Not much planned for me, im working :cry: not good! cant wait to start my matenity leave now


----------



## brunettebimbo

Roll on Maternity Leave!!

What a crap morning! :(

I had a massive argument with my boss this morning infront of a patient, she was screaming at me, I tried to explain but she wouldn't listen and scream saying stop arguing with her! WTF why should I? She was saying I hadn't done something so I told her the reason and she wouldn't listen!:growlmad:

The velopex man then came in and I asked him if it was safe for me to go near Fixer and Developer and he said no way! Well my boss had told me it was ok When I asked him about it he blew his top! Arghhh Of course I'm going to ask, my baby is more important than developing a bloody x-ray film! Anyways he has sent off for the COSHH report on them so we can be sure!

I was then looking for some notes and searched EVERYWHERE, I was looking for about half an hour and still no luck, I had been through the drawer twice and wouldn't you know, my female boss who I had argued with looked in that drawer first time and it was there

My day just gets worse!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Are you a DN? so am i whooh oo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sure am!
I'm training at the moment, I can do the job just need the paper to say so too :rofl:
I'm in Orthodontics so have to go to a General Practice wants a week so I can do observations and things!


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok so at the end of my Dr's appointment he took me in the ultrasound room and asked me if I wanted to make sure "he" was still a "HE".... I told him yes (of course) and I am about to post some pics, plus we cancelled our private gender scan for this morning as we don't need to waste the money when we have our answer.... SO HAPPY today!!!
 



Attached Files:







Ourson.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1









ItsAboy!.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies!

Thanks GoingCrazy for the banner! I LOVE IT! Very nice! :D

Laura, Im glad to hear everything worked out with OH! I knew it would! :) Sometimes we let our emotions get the best of us!

BB Im sorry to hear you are having a crappy day at work today. :( I hope it gets better.

Wantabelly... that DEFINITELY looks like a little boy to me! Congrats again! :happydance:

I'm 15 weeks today! YAY! Only 5 weeks til gender scan (who am I kidding, 5 weeks is an ETERNITY! lol) :dohh:


----------



## MadamRose

I know what you mean my gender scan is only 13 days away and that feels like an eternity. Im so scared about it now though :( scared baby will have stopped growing or something :(


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I know what you mean my gender scan is only 13 days away and that feels like an eternity. Im so scared about it now though :( scared baby will have stopped growing or something :(

I know the feeling :( As excited as I am, Im scared too.
My last scan was done at 8 weeks (which is the "norm" over here)... and at that point, my baby was a blob! So this will be the first scan where we can actually see how the baby is doing - Im so scared he/she is going to have some sort of abnormality or something. Its terrifying. But its also important to stay positive, not only for our sake but for theirs too! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Thankyou hope all goes well with your scan what date is it set for, im sure your LO will be just fine. I couldnt imagan my only scan being at 8 weeks and then 20. I found it bad enough being 11weeks 6days at mine as i knew i wasnt quite at the so called safe point


----------



## MommyKC

Thank you! Good luck to you too! Im sure everything will be fine for you too! :)
Mine is booked for June 12th (will be 20w2d)... though I'm still debating on moving it up just a few days, since I'm so impatient! :haha:

And its been hard waiting this long, but I have heard my baby's heartbeat twice (last time being this past weekend) so I know he/she is doing okay in there, which is a relief. But I am dying to SEE this baby... and make sure they're growing okay!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im like that i have my own doppler so hear the heartbea when i like and becuase im 18weeks i get some movement every now and then so i know my little one is ok and must have grown im just being silly. 
Yes if you would be allowed to move it forward try to you can have your anomoly scans from 18weeks cant you?
i will be exactly 20 weeks on the day of mine
Ive seen other peoples pics and get so jelous thinking i want my 20 week scan.


----------



## MommyKC

Well I dont have my own doppler but my friend did have one (she was renting it and just sent it back) and we used hers... and managed to hear it! Which was exciting. But now my next midwife appointment is booked May 25th so I have to wait until then before hearing the heartbeat again. But again, Im sure everything is and will be fine! :)

But I have also started feeling the odd little pop and poke, here and there... its not frequent at all but at least that is reassuring too, knowing baby is okay.

The earliest I can get my scan done is 19 weeks (minimum they want you to be at my local hospital - although I know several people who have gotten them done at 17-18 weeks and that was acceptable). But I want to make sure they can get all the necessary measurements so the earliest I would book it would be June 7th, which is still far away! So I dont know if it would be worth moving it up only 5 days. :(


----------



## MadamRose

it depends if you want to see baby 5days ealier i would, if i had the chance i would move mine one day forward just to be able to see baby sooner. 
Aww glad you got the hear the heartbeat. I always feel baby's heartbeat sounds diffrent on my midwifes doppler but i think thats becuase they have the very good expensive ones but there is no mistake its baby sounds just like a train. I always find baby's heartbeat on same side in almost exactly the same place is this normal?


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I guess you're right... its just the downside is my ultrasound is booked for a Saturday right now. If I move it up, it would be during the week and I've have to take time off work to go to it.

And its crazy how fast the midwife can find the heartbeat! She literally put the machine on my tummy and within 5 seconds, found the heartbeat. It took us at least a minute at home to find it. But again, its probably because they have much better equipment.

And I dont see why it wouldnt be normal to find the heartbeat in the same place? It just means the baby is hanging out in that spot. Both times I heard the heartbeat, it was in a similar spot. Not the EXACT same but in the same general area. So I wouldnt worry if I were you!

I just called my hubby and told him I might move my appt up lol... Im just too impatient! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Lol. if your work isnt too bothered about taking time off then do it :D just think its 5days less waiting.
yes it moves sometimes but its always on my left side and often very close to my left hip.
I know sometimes takes me 3 or 4 mins to find even though i know the rough area to look it still takes a while.
Can anyone blame you for being impatcient its you LO at the end of the day. Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah babies tend to have their "favourite" spots. My daughter always hung out around my right hip... and as she got bigger, she liked to stick her bum into the right side of my ribs. So thats definitely normal! :D

And you're right... 5 days does make a difference when I've already been waiting 5 weeks now (since I booked the appointment)... so I just might call and see if I can move it! And I am DEFINITELY finding out the sex! Since I already have a little girl, I want to know if I need to buy all new clothes, or if I will be set with her hand-me-downs! And we also want to paint the baby's room! I cant wait!
Are you finding out?


----------



## Nik101

Can i ask a quick question? Has anyone else developed lower back pain? I thought that lovely symptom would come later. 

MommyKC .. I agree move it. Its less days to wait and I think time off work is a good thing ;-)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i did the room magnolia, and becuase at 1st i wasnt going to find out was going to get neutral stuff, but finding out for OH so keeping to neutral room painted it over the bank holiday. But will get pink or blue items like the cot sets and other stuff like that. Im really set on finding out as was going to get baby its 1st bear from build a bear. But my OH is taking me to London for my birthday in June as an extra pressie and getting me a teddie from harrods, this is all extra on the amount he is normally allowed to spend says its a mummy to be treat. I was looking online for a bear for me and saw one for baby says my 1st bear and they have pink and blue ones so really want to be able to get one of them :)
Yes your daugther looks very cute. Have you had any feeling about the sex of this baby? is the pregnancy similar or diffrent so far to with your daughter?
Yes dont think im telling you what to do but move it :winkwink: i will have been waiting 8weeks when i get mine as found out 2 days after 12week scan


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, haven't checked in for a day or two, I've tried to catch up a bit but there are so many pages! Hope everyone is well and welcome to the new ladies who have joined us. I am doing okay, so excited because I will be 20 weeks on Sunday and I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday. This week feels like it's dragging in though, wish I could just go to sleep and wake up when it's Tuesday xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Nik101 said:


> Can i ask a quick question? Has anyone else developed lower back pain? I thought that lovely symptom would come later.
> 
> MommyKC .. I agree move it. Its less days to wait and I think time off work is a good thing ;-)

Very normal hun, i have had it for ages. Make sure you have good back support, and you can take parocetomol for it if you really need to, a cool hot water bottle, i mix boling hot water and cold water so i can feel heat through clothes but it isnt to hot and also warm baths help.
Also if you have any aquanatal classes near you i go to one at my local pool at that does my back wonders good luck


----------



## MommyKC

Nik101 said:


> Can i ask a quick question? Has anyone else developed lower back pain? I thought that lovely symptom would come later.
> 
> MommyKC .. I agree move it. Its less days to wait and I think time off work is a good thing ;-)

I didnt get back pain until a bit later on with my daughter but its possible to get it any time. With your organs shifting around and baby putting extra weight on your insides, its very normal to have back pain. I find the pains tend to get worse as baby grows. I remember getting pretty nasty pubic bone pain, hip pain, back pain... oh the joys! lol :haha:

And I think I will move it... I just hope they can see everything okay! And you're right... getting out of the office is always a good thing! lol


----------



## Serenity81

Oh and Nik101, I have been suffering from terrible lower back pain. Sometimes I really worry about it because it's so painful xxx


----------



## MommyKC

And Due #1-2010: Magnolia sounds nice! My daughters first room was a nice yellow colour! Looking back I think it was too bright, but I liked it at the time! And it sounds like your OH is being very sweet! Lucky you! :D

And I have a "feeling" this one is a boy... the pregnancy has been pretty similar as far as how Im carrying and my symptoms... but there have been differences too (symptoms kicked in alot earlier with my daughter - this pregnancy I had NO idea I was pregnant until I decided to take a test). 

And you dont have to tell me what to do - I think Im convincing myself to move it too! ;)

Thanks ladies! xx


----------



## MommyKC

And welcome back Serenity, we've missed you!
Your scan is so close, lucky bum! lol jk


----------



## starsunshine

Hiya, I'm off for my scan tom, little bit nervous but way more excited!!!! Can't wait. 
I had terrible nack pain when I slept at my parents & it was because their bed was rubbish. We have memory foam mattress & my back ache went away straight away once we were back home. Could it be that????


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless you, you will have to let us know if you move it.
One day i feel like im having a girl then sometimes boy. Lots have people have said girl, and a few said girl from looking as 12week scan (dunno how as no visibale nub to use nub theory) only 2 or 3 people have said boy everyone else said girl :)
Yes he is really sweet, at the mo the bears are on 3 for 2 so if they still are we are going to get my neice one out of the way for christmas i know its ages away but if we can get one for free its the best thing we can think of doing with it. (just had a good though whilst typing this, she is being my flower girl when i get married, do you think if it is 3 for 2 a harrods bear would be a good gift for her at the wedding?)


----------



## Kirst264

Nik101 said:


> Can i ask a quick question? Has anyone else developed lower back pain? I thought that lovely symptom would come later.
> 
> MommyKC .. I agree move it. Its less days to wait and I think time off work is a good thing ;-)

Hi Nik, omg yes i have! My back is killing me right at the bottom on the left, whenever i stand up it's so painful, and that's my only 4 months, god knows what the next 5 will be like! I'm thinking it's sciatica though as it kinda goes down to my bum aswell :s how far along are you?


----------



## MadamRose

starshine, yes it could be the diffrent beds some peoples back are funny on diffrent beds as it is, and also bump is being pushed forward and your back is also moving in same direction as your bump which can make your back painful, as well as shift your centre of gravity


----------



## starsunshine

yeah, I agree, mines still a little achy but nowhere near that bad!


----------



## Serenity81

Aww thanks MommyKC, it's nice to be missed. I know I shouldn't really be moaning when you poor ladies still have a few weeks to wait. I was given my date for my 20 week scan on the day I had my 12 week scan and it felt like it was light years away! I hope the time starts to pass quicker for you p.s sorry if I sounded insensitive moaning about a few days when you have a few weeks wait xx


----------



## Serenity81

Starsunshine, have a great time at your scan. Don't think I will be able to sleep on Monday night with the excitement xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Serenity i also had mine from 2days after my 12 week and its horrible. I have 13days left i know the tue night before my scan there is no way i will sleep


----------



## MommyKC

I will definitely keep everyone posted if I move my appointment! :) I am staring at the phone right now, considering calling! lol

Due #1-2010: I think a bear would be a very sweet gift for your flower girl! Unless you want to save it for Christmas? And its never too early to Christmas shop! lol I plan to get my christmas shopping done before I have this baby (end of October) so that I wont have to worry about going out shopping with a newborn AND toddler! It sounds early but I want to avoid the hassle of it! :haha:

And Serenity, dont apologize for getting antsy about your appointment! As much as waiting has SUCKED, I think it gets harder and harder as you get closer! So I know how you feel! And you've waited 8 weeks for your appointment - you are more than welcome to complain about waiting! ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i just mentioned it to my OH when he rang from work and he thinks its a good idea to use for the wedding as well so we are going to do that, as its something i know her mum(my sis) will keep nice for her. 
Yes i dont think i will mind going shopping with my baby as i will only have the one and not a toddler, and i have a big list of people who keep saying they really want to come shopping with me when i have had the baby so they can see it. Im like i aint even close to having the baby yet lol.
I often get pressies as i see them if i see something i really like i get them. I often get clothes for my neice and nephews in the sale at all times and save them for their birthdays and christmas whichever is closer


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I dont mind shopping with a baby either, especially a newborn since they mostly sleep! And my daughter is pretty good too to take shopping but Im just not sure how I will manage two children, on my own, in a busy mall! And one of my best friends, who used to come along with me, won't even be able to come and help since she's due with her first baby in September! I guess my mom could come and help though... so we will see. I just want to at least get the majority of my shopping done before I go on maternity leave!

And... *drum roll*.... I moved my APPOINTMENT! YAY! :happydance:... so now I am going on June 7th... which is at least a little sooner! So I have exactly one month (tomorrow) until my scan! Still far, but not AS far! :D


----------



## Wriggley

MommyKC said:


> Yeah I dont mind shopping with a baby either, especially a newborn since they mostly sleep! And my daughter is pretty good too to take shopping but Im just not sure how I will manage two children, on my own, in a busy mall! And one of my best friends, who used to come along with me, won't even be able to come and help since she's due with her first baby in September! I guess my mom could come and help though... so we will see. I just want to at least get the majority of my shopping done before I go on maternity leave!
> 
> And... *drum roll*.... I moved my APPOINTMENT! YAY! :happydance:... so now I am going on June 7th... which is at least a little sooner! So I have exactly one month (tomorrow) until my scan! Still far, but not AS far! :D


aaaa your SO lucky now your having urs before me!! lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes it feels closer being able to say a month tomorrow :D glad for you you moved it :happydance:
yes i know what you mean by getting the majority done, i normally do mine in novemvber which is the month after LO is born so if LO is born ontime baby will be getting to 1month -6weeks old when i do my shopping so wouldnt need feeding every 2mins either so would prob do it then and also wouldnt be as busy by then.
Yes at least your both due a baby around the same time :)


----------



## Serenity81

Due#1-2010 said:


> Serenity i also had mine from 2days after my 12 week and its horrible. I have 13days left i know the tue night before my scan there is no way i will sleep

I know it's like this week has really dragged by and I bet the weekend will be worse! I also think that's a lovely flowergirl gift to give to your niece.



MommyKC said:


> I will definitely keep everyone posted if I move my appointment! :) I am staring at the phone right now, considering calling! lol
> 
> Due #1-2010: I think a bear would be a very sweet gift for your flower girl! Unless you want to save it for Christmas? And its never too early to Christmas shop! lol I plan to get my christmas shopping done before I have this baby (end of October) so that I wont have to worry about going out shopping with a newborn AND toddler! It sounds early but I want to avoid the hassle of it! :haha:
> 
> And Serenity, dont apologize for getting antsy about your appointment! As much as waiting has SUCKED, I think it gets harder and harder as you get closer! So I know how you feel! And you've waited 8 weeks for your appointment - you are more than welcome to complain about waiting! ;)

Thanks, it'sjust I didn't want you thinking I was being insensitive. Like you I am planning on doing my christmas shopping early, infact I already have a couple of things.


----------



## MommyKC

Wriggley - Dont worry, you are only booked a day or two after me right? So we will both know that week! So exciting! :D

Serenity, WOW you are extra early with Christmas shopping! But good for you! I have considered picking up the odd thing here and there... because sometimes at Christmas it seems like I can never find what Im looking for!

P.S. Im so glad I moved it too! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Ive already got my cards and some paper and my bows and tags, got them in the sale lol. i always do with paper ect as its so much cheaper like 75% cheaper, and the paper ect just goes in the bin. 
Yes we are going to get her one now even if it isnt 3 for 2 but we go in less than a month so it will hopefully still be 3 for 2 as they are so lovely lol.
I know i remember thinking it was 4weeks and so glad its less than 2 now, i feel this week has dragged, since yesterday as i clast scan weeks as from when its a new week until my scan not sunday or monday lo. I can see the weekend and monday and tue before my scan being so slow. I know beofre my 12week scan it was horrible and only got a date for then on the friday and the scan was on the tuesday


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC we are now scan buddies :mrgreen:
What time is yours?

Arghh as for back ache mine is terrible! It hurts when I sit down then stand up, I can't get comfortable in bed, it's right at my tailbone so hurts like hell! :cry: I dread to think what I will be like in another 4 months!


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1 - I count my weeks in a similar way! Rather than Monday to Monday I count every Thursday since thats the day that marks a new "week" for me in pregnancy! LOL Funny how we do that eh? :haha:

And BB my appointment is at 2:30pm! :D But Im 5ish hours behind you I think? So yours will be long past by then! lol I will only be 19w4d but that should be enough to see baby's "goods". With my daughter, I had the ultrasound at 18w6d and they could tell she was a girl, so everything should be fine! Fingers crossed!

And the back pain isnt much fun, especially that tailbone pain! It hurts the most when you've been sitting a while and go to stand up! And unfortunately, most of the pains get worse.... but honestly, I didn't find them THAT bad. Its worse in the beginning when your body is doing the most adjusting to baby... later on, its almost as if your body is used to carrying the heavy baby around so it wasnt as bad, not for me anyways? :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

yes it is as my scan is when im exactly 20weeks new week is also week closer to the scan. we are very strange us pregnant ladies :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> yes it is as my scan is when im exactly 20weeks new week is also week closer to the scan. we are very strange us pregnant ladies :haha:

mines a day after yours then. :(
i can't wait!
you going to find out in the end? x


----------



## MadamRose

so is your scan on the 20th yes im def finding out, becuase oh wants to know


----------



## going_crazy

Oh dear ladies....... I went to the loo (sorry - TMI) and when wiping there was light red/pink blood. I, of course, threw myself into a MASSIVE panic and convinced myself there was something seriously wrong......

Just got back from the docs and she tells me I have a severe urine infection and has put me on antibiotics. She knew about the spotting, but said she wasn't concerned

I just don't know what to think - I thought if I had a severe urine infection that I would know about it (iykwim!) and I've not heard of it causing spotting either :shrug: I suppose I'm just being over the top :dohh: and I suppose the doc knows what she's talking about. 

On a good note, I can hear peanuts heartbeat fine on the doppler and I can still feel him moving around :flower:

Hope all's ok with everyone else? xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi glad all is well with your LO, i know what you mean i though if a urine infection was that bad you would have very serer pain also


----------



## EmandBub

awww :rofl:
yeah yours is the 19th? 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, bout hour ago had really bad stabbing pains in belly near hip :cry: 
I hope everything is ok with baby :(


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi ladies, Thats me just back from my 2nd Gender Scan and the sonographer was right last week it is a gorgeous little girl. She was more than happy to open her legs this week :haha: and show what she was but she was being shy at the other end and kept hiding her face so we didn't get anymore pics but it was so nice seeing her again and its only 2 wks until my 20 wk scan :happydance:.

Hi to any newbies :wave: and hope everyone is well I'm away back to :cloud9:.

Jo :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

i'm sure everything's fine hon! :hugs: xx


----------



## MadamRose

I know i just worry with what happened with my last bub, im gonna give it a while and see how i am, if its still there tomorrow, will ring my docs or EPU, as my docs are normally crap and can never got in for like 3 days


----------



## EmandBub

aww :hugs:
i'm sure it's all fine hon 
can always ring them though xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes i cant now at its almpost 8 so know they wont be open :( i wish this had happened ealier in the day :(


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy... Im sorry you had a stressful day! Thats no fun. But Im glad to hear baby is okay! Usually with a severe UTI you would have pain, but not always. I had a UTI with my first pregnancy and honestly had NO idea. I only found out when they ran a test on my urine. And then they gave me antibiotics to clear it up. So you never know! But Im sure everything is just fine!

And Due #1-2010, Im sure you're fine too. Have the pains stopped? You might just be dehydrated or your ligaments are stretching again. Try not to worry. :hugs: But definitely call your doctor/midwife tomorrow to put your mind at ease!

And DJB, glad to hear your baby is still a little girl! I bet thats a relief? Thats one thing I worried about with my daughter was my first early scan... wondering if they were wrong... but sure enough, it was confirmed at 23 weeks and she is indeed a little girl! :D

I cannot wait to find out what this baby is! AHHHHH! lol :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I have them every so often they are not as often now though. I dont know why things like this always happen when i am on a high


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Going_Crazy... Im sorry you had a stressful day! Thats no fun. But Im glad to hear baby is okay! Usually with a severe UTI you would have pain, but not always. I had a UTI with my first pregnancy and honestly had NO idea. I only found out when they ran a test on my urine. And then they gave me antibiotics to clear it up. So you never know! But Im sure everything is just fine!
> 
> And Due #1-2010, Im sure you're fine too. Have the pains stopped? You might just be dehydrated or your ligaments are stretching again. Try not to worry. :hugs: But definitely call your doctor/midwife tomorrow to put your mind at ease!
> 
> And DJB, glad to hear your baby is still a little girl! I bet thats a relief? Thats one thing I worried about with my daughter was my first early scan... wondering if they were wrong... but sure enough, it was comfirmed at 23 weeks and she is indeed a little girl! :D
> 
> *I cannot wait to find out what this baby is! AHHHHH! lol *

do you have any inklings? :D x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks MommyKC, when do you find out what your having?


----------



## MommyKC

Im sure everything is fine hun. Try drinking some water and laying down? Maybe they will go away completely?

And I have a "feeling" this one is a boy! Just my first instinct so Im sticking with it!!! :D I was right with my daughter so we will see if Im right again! ;)
And Im booked June 7th... feels like a long time to wait, but its just over 4 weeks.... so I can do THIS! :haha:

How about you Em? When do you go? Are you finding out???


----------



## MadamRose

yes might try that, i rang hospital for a bit of advice the only thing they can do is see me in a&e and i have bad memories of that from loosing my angel so im just going leave it til the morning and ring EPU in the morning if it hasnt subsided and i cant get through to my doctors. Does anyone else every seem to have a siliar problem getting there doctors to listen when they need a normall appointment in a mornin


----------



## MommyKC

Im so sorry about your first loss hun. That would be so hard to go through. :hugs: :(

But try to stay positive. What happened last time does NOT mean it will happen this time. You are already 18 weeks which is a very good sign!! But definitely just try to relax tonight, drink lots... and hopefully the pain will subside.

And I won't even get into how "fun" my GP's office is. My doctor is only there once a week, so if I need an appointment any other day of the week, TOO BAD. I have to go to a walk-in clinic or emerg. It really sucks. So if I have any issues with this pregnancy, I will just call my midwife directly since I always have SOME way of getting a hold of her. Maybe try that?


----------



## MadamRose

I only have a numer to be able to contact my midwife between 9am and 10am weekdays. I really want to ring up my EPU in the morning, but my partner will tell me to stop worrying so wouldnt want to tell him. he is lovely but gets a bit stressed with me for worring etc. I know my EPU would proberbly offer me a scan if they were really worried would this effect my normal 20week scan?
Pains are still there but a lot less often


----------



## AngelSerenity

MommyKC said:


> And... *drum roll*.... I moved my APPOINTMENT! YAY! :happydance:... so now I am going on June 7th... which is at least a little sooner! So I have exactly one month (tomorrow) until my scan! Still far, but not AS far! :D

MommyKC your post has cheered me up as well as my 20wk scan is on the 9th and seems ages away, when you say it like that it's only a month on Sunday!:thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Im sure everything is fine hun. Try drinking some water and laying down? Maybe they will go away completely?
> 
> And I have a "feeling" this one is a boy! Just my first instinct so Im sticking with it!!! :D I was right with my daughter so we will see if Im right again! ;)
> And Im booked June 7th... feels like a long time to wait, but its just over 4 weeks.... so I can do THIS! :haha:
> 
> How about you Em? When do you go? Are you finding out???

aww, that would be nice huh
one of each :hugs:
4 weeks is great!
gives you time to prepare yourself for either result :rofl:

my appointments 20th May! so only 2 weeks to go :happydance:
i am, i am!
i can't last any longer xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Wow that sucks that you can only contact your MW for an hour every morning. What do you do when your labour starts?
I have my MW's cell phone, pager, home number...everything just in case of emergencies. Maybe its different over here? :shrug:
And Im not sure if getting a scan now would affect your 20 week scan. I wouldnt think so though? Since this one would be done due to medical reasons? Thats how it would work here anyway. But the fact that your pains are getting less frequent is a good sign! :thumbup:

And AngelSerenity, Im glad I could cheer you up! It makes it sound bettter when you can say "a month from now"... or after this weekend... "less than a month away".... :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

I decided to ring NHS direct as dont want to be worrying until the morning. They were good help and said that they didnt think i had anything it worry about, it could be my UTI or round ligament pain so relived. They said try having a bath as often if your relaxing and have started to feel movement that having a nice bath might help me feel baby move and relax me more, they said no need to go any further unless pains get worse or i get bleeding :) feel alot better now thanks everyone.
I really need to stop worrying.


----------



## MadamRose

We have to ring the labour unit directly when labour starts and then go to the hospital when were having contractions 5 mins apart or your waters break


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> aww, that would be nice huh
> one of each :hugs:
> 4 weeks is great!
> gives you time to prepare yourself for either result :rofl:
> 
> my appointments 20th May! so only 2 weeks to go :happydance:
> i am, i am!
> i can't last any longer xxx

Yeah it would be really nice having one of each! But I would be just as happy with a little girl... thrilled in fact! I loved having my little girl the first time, it would be just as nice the second time! But a little boy would be an adventure for me, since I havent done it yet and know NOTHING about boys! :haha: My hubby would really like a boy too... but he's happy either way too! 

Wow, you're appointment is coming up soon! YAY for you! :happydance: Be sure to tell us as soon as you know! :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> aww, that would be nice huh
> one of each :hugs:
> 4 weeks is great!
> gives you time to prepare yourself for either result :rofl:
> 
> my appointments 20th May! so only 2 weeks to go :happydance:
> i am, i am!
> i can't last any longer xxx
> 
> Yeah it would be really nice having one of each! But I would be just as happy with a little girl... thrilled in fact! I loved having my little girl the first time, it would be just as nice the second time! But a little boy would be an adventure for me, since I havent done it yet and know NOTHING about boys! :haha: My hubby would really like a boy too... but he's happy either way too!
> 
> Wow, you're appointment is coming up soon! YAY for you! :happydance: Be sure to tell us as soon as you know! :DClick to expand...

aww, i know nothing about girls! i have younger brothers and older sisters, but i don't really know anything about little girls :rofl: i'll just have them help me! aww, i bet he's excited too. you got any name ideas yet?

i know i can't wait :happydance: it's so exciting! i can finally call them somehting other than jelly or bean 
will do ;) xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I decided to ring NHS direct as dont want to be worrying until the morning. They were good help and said that they didnt think i had anything it worry about, it could be my UTI or round ligament pain so relived. They said try having a bath as often if your relaxing and have started to feel movement that having a nice bath might help me feel baby move and relax me more, they said no need to go any further unless pains get worse or i get bleeding :) feel alot better now thanks everyone.
> I really need to stop worrying.

Im glad you feel better! Im sure everything will be just fine! :)



Due#1-2010 said:


> We have to ring the labour unit directly when labour starts and then go to the hospital when were having contractions 5 mins apart or your waters break

And thats how it works here too... but we can get in touch with our midwives at any time too, if we are panicking or have concerns. And when labour starts, we can call our MW to tell them labour has started, and sometimes they will come check you at home PRIOR to going to the hospital. I guess its just a little different thats all. :)


----------



## MadamRose

yes, any feelings on what your having?


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I decided to ring NHS direct as dont want to be worrying until the morning. They were good help and said that they didnt think i had anything it worry about, it could be my UTI or round ligament pain so relived. They said try having a bath as often if your relaxing and have started to feel movement that having a nice bath might help me feel baby move and relax me more, they said no need to go any further unless pains get worse or i get bleeding :) feel alot better now thanks everyone.
> I really need to stop worrying.
> 
> Im glad you feel better! Im sure everything will be just fine! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> We have to ring the labour unit directly when labour starts and then go to the hospital when were having contractions 5 mins apart or your waters breakClick to expand...
> 
> And thats how it works here too... but we can get in touch with our midwives at any time too, if we are panicking or have concerns. And when labour starts, we can call our MW to tell them labour has started, and sometimes they will come check you at home PRIOR to going to the hospital. I guess its just a little different thats all. :)Click to expand...

Yes i just panick nbcuase of last time im not the only one that panics im pretty sure alot of people panic. 
im gonna promise myself for babys sake to stop. 
Naughty mummy


----------



## MommyKC

Em... don't worry! I knew nothing about babies period really when I had my daughter, but you learn quickly! At least with girls, we have SOME experience because we are girls ourselves. ;) But what scares me, is having a little boy and having that little boy GROW UP! And answering certain questions about the birds and the bees, among other things! I guess that's what Daddy's for right? :rofl:

And I cant wait for that too. I find once you know what you're having, you almost have a closer bond with your baby knowing its a little boy or girl in there, instead of an "it". lol


----------



## MommyKC

And you are definitely NOT the only one that panics!!! All moms (especially new moms) panic! And it doesnt even stop once they are born either! :nope:


----------



## MadamRose

I agree i cant wait to be able to call my baby by its name i can call baby chole or simon and not it. i feel really bad saying it but nothing else seems right, always feels to boyish or girlish

And about the panicing i know i will when its born, i wont dare leave baby in a room on its own when sleeing at 1st, and i well wake myself up every 15mins to cheak baby is ok


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Em... don't worry! I knew nothing about babies period really when I had my daughter, but you learn quickly! At least with girls, we have SOME experience because we are girls ourselves. ;) But what scares me, is having a little boy and having that little boy GROW UP! And answering certain questions about the birds and the bees, among other things! I guess that's what Daddy's for right? :rofl:
> 
> And I cant wait for that too. I find once you know what you're having, you almost have a closer bond with your baby knowing its a little boy or girl in there, instead of an "it". lol

i don't really do babies, but you know! :rofl: guess we all have to do some time or anotherr. You have a good point! oh god. we're having that talk early! no way are they ending up like me! :dohh:

yeahh i see what you mean!! :flower:

so how's everyone feeling today? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I had the birds and the bees talk and the angel i lost still came when i was on the pill, this one was planned


----------



## EmandBub

my pregnancy was in no way planned, but nonetheless wanted xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes you cant help but want them they take over your heart. Im much better now how are you feeling, excited about your scan. I remember how excited i was thinking yay only 2 weeks


----------



## EmandBub

i'm so excited! i can't wait to find out if they're healthy and growing properly, doesn't even matter if i don't find out :blue:/:pink: 
yeahh xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah, I had the birds and the bees talk too... and it never stopped me. So I dont know if its necessarily about prevention... but to make sure they are informed to make the right decisions? Ultimately they will do what they want to do... unless, we lock them in their rooms until their 30 years old?:rofl:

This baby was entirely planned. But we only tried ONCE, for the heck of it... and weren't going to try again until this summer. And once is all it took!:blush:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i aint bothered if its :blue: or :pink: but deep down a girl i think i would like the most. But as long as its healthy i really wont care just seeing my baby will be good enough for me


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Yeah, I had the birds and the bees talk too... and it never stopped me. So I dont know if its necessarily about prevention... but to make sure they are informed to make the right decisions? Ultimately they will do what they want to do... unless, we lock them in their rooms until their 30 years old?:rofl:
> 
> This baby was entirely planned. But we only tried ONCE, for the heck of it... and weren't going to try again until this summer. And once is all it took!:blush:

my parents weren't big on talking about it, but i have two older sisters, so i was lucky in that aspect :winkwink: :winkwink: yeah, i figure, i did it, and look where it got me! :rofl: tbh i was thinking about that :haha: 
but i know i won't be able to protect them forever! 

aww, it was just meant to be. ;) xx


----------



## MadamRose

either extremly lucky or strong swimmers. 
It took us 3 months, the other two months i was coninced i was tried on my most fertile days based on website ovulation chart, didnt mesure temp or anything.
The month i was i was convinced i wasnt i was so sure we had done the deed to early and not left it late enough :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Same here... My #1 priority is making sure baby is healthy and growing properly! Thats the most stressful part I think! :(


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes i aint bothered if its :blue: or :pink: but deep down a girl i think i would like the most. But as long as its healthy i really wont care just seeing my baby will be good enough for me

ikwym! i can't wait to see them again :cloud9: xx


----------



## MadamRose

same :cloud9: cant come quick enough wish i could just go to bed until the day of my scan :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

hibernation time! :rofl: lmao xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Same here... My #1 priority is making sure baby is healthy and growing properly! Thats the most stressful part I think! :(

def the most stressful part, but partner has a heart mumrum but no other defects or anything are in either family so hoping things will be fine. I think i will be most worried about its heart with OH having murmur


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> hibernation time! :rofl: lmao xx

i wish i reak up for exam leave 2 days after scan, and 1st exam is week and scan and just cant revise yet and dont think i will be able to until i have had the scan :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

i don't have any exams on the day :) got one 4 days after though, so am getting a little worried, but hopefully it'll be Ok if i pull my socks up and work hard xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Ugh hibernating sounds like a plan! lol Well, except I want to see my daughter too... so Im stuck watching day after day go by! lol
But I keep telling myself: hubby and I werent even going to TRY for this baby until June... and now Im going to have my scan in June! So Im pretty lucky about that! Otherwise I wouldnt be getting my scan until... what, October? :nope: That just wouldn't do! :haha:

And its funny how that works! I really thought I wasn't pregnant either this time... with my daughter, I just KNEW I was... before I even tested... but this time, I really thought I wasn't.... and sure enough!!! :bfp:


----------



## MadamRose

yes i will pull my socks up after the scan as have a week to revise for 1st exam then i have until th june to revise for next have 7 altoghter so the are nicely split up. So shouldnt be too hard


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Ugh hibernating sounds like a plan! lol Well, except I want to see my daughter too... so Im stuck watching day after day go by! lol
> But I keep telling myself, hubby and I werent even going to TRY for this baby until June... and now Im going to find out what we're HAVING in June! So Im pretty lucky about that! Otherwise I wouldnt be finding out what we're having until... what, September? :nope: That just wouldn't do! :haha:
> 
> And its funny how that works! I really thought I wasn't pregnant either this time... with my daughter, I just KNEW I was... before I even tested... but this time, I really thought I wasn't.... and sure enough!!! :bfp:

I did a test and looked at in was negative got all upset with my OH went to put it in the bin and it was positive i was so shock.
What about time traveling to the 19thm then the 20th, then the day of your scan :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Ugh hibernating sounds like a plan! lol Well, except I want to see my daughter too... so Im stuck watching day after day go by! lol
> But I keep telling myself, hubby and I werent even going to TRY for this baby until June... and now Im going to have my scan in June! So Im pretty lucky about that! Otherwise I wouldnt be getting my scan until... what, October? :nope: That just wouldn't do! :haha:
> 
> And its funny how that works! I really thought I wasn't pregnant either this time... with my daughter, I just KNEW I was... before I even tested... but this time, I really thought I wasn't.... and sure enough!!! :bfp:

see, i'll admit i was in denile :blush: i honestly thought i wasn't.. took 3 home tests in Tescos and then went to my doctors praying it was a glitch. but sure enough there was a blob! 
aww, atleast you have some form of entertainment ;) 

7 is a lot! i only got 4 xx


----------



## MommyKC

OH OH time travelling is a great idea! Any of you ladies happen to be an inventor? :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

7 and they are my A-levels and very important as all my uni offers are based on these as already applied to uni


----------



## MommyKC

I was in denial too! I wanted this pregnancy, very BADLY... but I just thought "there's no way ONE time could have done it! That's just... impossible!" :rofl:
So I took 4 tests. I just wouldn't accept it! But Im soooo happy now and I finally believe it, now that Im getting my bump! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> OH OH time travelling is a great idea! Any of you ladies happen to be an inventor? :rofl:

No the only for of science i do is biology would need physics and mechanics for that one. I feel like it really drags because im waiting. But if i look back and think my :bfp: was 14weeks ago its gone quickly


----------



## MadamRose

I kinda beleived it when i started to get movement, u had movement yet em.
I will kinda beleive it more when i get my 20week scan, and even more when i get big kicks. 
Does this make sense to anyone, even though i know im pregnant, i still cant image myself holding a baby :( and its the image i most want to be able to image


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> I was in denial too! I wanted this pregnancy, very BADLY... but I just thought "there's no way ONE time could have done it! That's just... impossible!" :rofl:
> So I took 4 tests. I just wouldn't accept it! But Im soooo happy now and I finally believe it, now that Im getting my bump! :D

yeahh :rofl: *invents time machine* it's a little rusty, but it'll do. ;) 
aww, seriously, meant to be! 
my bump convinced me tbh :winkwink: until i started going i kept thinking 'maybe they got it wrong, maybe what they saw was the burger i had for lunch' :haha: 
and yeah i'm doing A-levels too, scary though xx


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> OH OH time travelling is a great idea! Any of you ladies happen to be an inventor? :rofl:
> 
> No the only for of science i do is biology would need physics and mechanics for that one. I feel like it really drags because im waiting. But if i look back and think my :bfp: was 14weeks ago its gone quicklyClick to expand...

Thats very true! My BFP was 11 weeks ago... which waiting another 11 weeks would bring me to 26 weeks! CRAZY!


----------



## EmandBub

i only found out at 12 weeks so.. :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> yeahh :rofl: *invents time machine* it's a little rusty, but it'll do. ;)
> aww, seriously, meant to be!
> my bump convinced me tbh :winkwink: until i started going i kept thinking 'maybe they got it wrong, maybe what they saw was the burger i had for lunch' :haha:
> and yeah i'm doing A-levels too, scary though xx

Yeah its really hard to believe it when you don't really "feel" pregnant yet. I mean sure, you might have sore boobs or morning sickness, but until you get the bump and feel the baby move... it's almost surreal! Like "am I really pregnant? Or is this just in my head?"....


----------



## MadamRose

Yes in another 14weeks i will be 32weeks i will be getting in to the uncomfy really uncomfy stage.


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> i only found out at 12 weeks so.. :rofl: xx

WHAT??? Wow, thats a good chunk of your pregnancy right there!
You must have been in denial! :rofl: Didnt you notice you were missing something every month? lol


----------



## MadamRose

Em - 12 weeks what made you wait so long to test?
MommyKC- with your daughter when did you imagin yourself holding your little girl, or didnt you until she was here


----------



## EmandBub

14 weeks?! seriously? :rofl: damnnn 

and exactly, though i don't think i've had movement yet :cry: xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww im sure you will get it soon, i got my 1st one by lightly poking my belly.you will get it soon, sometimes you dont even realise


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> yeahh :rofl: *invents time machine* it's a little rusty, but it'll do. ;)
> aww, seriously, meant to be!
> my bump convinced me tbh :winkwink: until i started going i kept thinking 'maybe they got it wrong, maybe what they saw was the burger i had for lunch' :haha:
> and yeah i'm doing A-levels too, scary though xx
> 
> Yeah its really hard to believe it when you don't really "feel" pregnant yet. I mean sure, you might have sore boobs or morning sickness, but until you get the bump and feel the baby move... it's almost surreal! Like "am I really pregnant? Or is this just in my head?"....Click to expand...




MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> i only found out at 12 weeks so.. :rofl: xx
> 
> WHAT??? Wow, thats a good chunk of your pregnancy right there!
> You must have been in denial! :rofl: Didnt you notice you were missing something every month? lolClick to expand...

:rofl: i'm not very regular, and since i'd only had sex with FOB twice before, i didn't really think anything of it! plus i was on the pill, so thought maybe i was doing something wrong.. :blush: 
then i just avoided it xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww, did the pill not make your regular i was like clockwork on the pill, and also like clockwork when i came off the pill


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Em - 12 weeks what made you wait so long to test?
> MommyKC- with your daughter when did you imagin yourself holding your little girl, or didnt you until she was here

Honestly, its hard imaging holding your baby until you actually do. I mean, you can try to picture what it will be like... and what they'll look like. But what you picture in your head is always completely different from the real thing! But I wondered ALL the time, what she would look like and how it would feel to finally hold her. And you try to compare the feeling to other babies you've held... but when you hold YOUR baby, its totally different. They seem to just fit into your arms perfectly, like a puzzle piece that's been missing! :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Em - 12 weeks what made you wait so long to test?
> MommyKC- with your daughter when did you imagin yourself holding your little girl, or didnt you until she was here
> 
> Honestly, its hard imaging holding your baby until you actually do. I mean, you can try to picture what it will be like... and what they'll look like. But what you picture in your head is always completely different from the real thing! But I wondered ALL the time, what she would look like and how it would feel to finally hold her. And you try to compare the feeling to other babies you've held... but when you hold YOUR baby, its totally different. They seem to just fit into your arms perfectly, like a puzzle piece that's been missing! :blush:Click to expand...

:cry: aww that's beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i'm not very regular, and since i'd only had sex with FOB twice before, i didn't really think anything of it! plus i was on the pill, so thought maybe i was doing something wrong.. :blush:
> then i just avoided it xx

Awww I see. That sucks... I was very regular on the pill too, when I was on it. But some women arent. That would be a big surprise though!


----------



## MadamRose

aww, i am just so scared that i wont get to do it, i remember that last time i couldnt imagen it and i never did get to hold that baby, again me being silly.
I really want my scan now, but its almost the end of the day, so soon to be only 12days kinda :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: i'm not very regular, and since i'd only had sex with FOB twice before, i didn't really think anything of it! plus i was on the pill, so thought maybe i was doing something wrong.. :blush:
> then i just avoided it xx
> 
> Awww I see. That sucks... I was very regular on the pill too, when I was on it. But some women arent. That would be a big surprise though!Click to expand...

i was never v. good at remembering to take pills.. :blush: so really, i blame myself, but it was deffinitley a shock.. xx


----------



## MommyKC

I JUST FELT A LITTLE POKE! :happydance:... I've felt them before but I only feel like 1-2 pokes a day at this point... just wanted to share. :blush:

Anyways... dont worry... like I said, its hard to imagine until you actually do it. If you don't mind me asking, when did you lose your first baby? :(


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless a good shock though, i love the though im going to be a mummy.


----------



## MadamRose

August 2009, missed miscarraige at 11weeks but baby died at 7 weeks. I was exactly 7 weeks pregnant with this baby on the due date of my angel, so it was like it was a message for the angel saying that everything will be fine with this baby.


----------



## EmandBub

i want to feel them so bad :( xxx


----------



## MadamRose

you will do soon, it will only feel like bubbles, pops or something similar, dont worry you will get them soon


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> August 2009, missed miscarraige at 11weeks but baby died at 7 weeks. I was exactly 7 weeks pregnant with this baby on the due date of my angel, so it was like it was a message for the angel saying that everything will be fine with this baby.

Awww Im so sorry! But it does seem like a sign! And you are 18 weeks, which like I said is a GREAT sign! You're almost halfway done! And getting closer and closer to viability too! Try not to worry so much. I know its hard, especially when you've been through such a difficult experience... but your baby will be fine, I know it! :thumbup:

And Em... you will feel it soon Im sure! The only reason I can so soon is because this is my second and Im familiar with what to look for. In the beginning its SO light... like little muscle twitches in your tummy! :D


----------



## MadamRose

mine felt like someone running their finger on the unside of my tummy. 
Yes thanks i though it was a sign, we let of one of those paper lantern things on the same day to say by to baby and hoping to do something similar each year.
i know this baby will be find at 18weeks very rare something goes wrong i know only 5weeks 6days til im viable. i will be doing the biggest dance ever. I also cant wait til im half way there, and hoping to follow family trend as all babys alsways early in my famil not late so hoping to be the same :D


----------



## EmandBub

when are you meant to start feeling baba?? someone said as early as 12 weeks.. but i'm 18 and still nothing. :( xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Thats really sweet about lighting the lantern. Good idea.

And I will be dancing at 24 weeks too! Thats the BIG milestone to get to... then after that, each week that passes, baby gets more and more ready for delivery! :D

And lucky YOU if you deliver early! My daughter was 5 days late... and towards the end, every day feels like a MONTH... so delivering early would have been a godsend!

Anyways... Im off for now... Im done work! :blush: Yeah...Im at work, on B&B... on well! :haha:
So talk to you ladies soon! :D Have a good night too!


----------



## MadamRose

anything for 16 one wards with 1st its often between 18 and 20 and for some could be even longer. Your baby could be positioned closer to your back so you cant feel it yet. also sometimes the position of your placenta can also effect when you feel movement so dont worry :) before you go to bed try lying down and if you dare poke your belly lightly a few times and just wait and see what happens. Obviously just dont stay on your back for too long, but for this to work if its going to your best to be flat on your back


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> when are you meant to start feeling baba?? someone said as early as 12 weeks.. but i'm 18 and still nothing. :( xxx

First pregnancies can be anywhere from 15-24 weeks. Seriously.
My friend didn't feel her first until 24 weeks... but I felt my first at 16 weeks.

So it really depends on where the placenta is, placement of your uterus... height, weight... active baby, etc.

Im sure you will really soon hun! xx


----------



## MadamRose

night mommyKC have a good night. tut tut being on bnb at work


----------



## EmandBub

thankyouuu xx i'm meant to be doin an essay :rofl: ooo well :hugs: 
night night xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes im off too as cant be bother with the election rubbish on the telly, as 1 i couldnt vote, and 2 i will be knarked if convervatives get in


----------



## EmandBub

i knoww i'm labour all the way :thumbup: night xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes same go labour or hung parliment i will hate if it concervative get in, they want to get rid of benifited and stuff and would make it really hard for me to be able to go to uni. 
Go labour,funny thing is i like labour ut dont really like gordon brown, i would rather it be labour with another leader


----------



## EmandBub

same, he's a twat :rofl: xx


----------



## MadamRose

sorry but why exactly are we sat here taking about it :haha: i couldnt even vote. Anyway im really off to bed now as im shattered and im gonna get annoyed with this bbc program


----------



## EmandBub

I can't vote, so no idea tbh with you :rofl: night hon xx


----------



## newblue82

Nice picture EmandBub! I'm 15+3 and about the same size (the horror) LOL... oh but I'm loving this trimester. Finding babe's heartbeat much easier with the at home doppler. Feeling some sensations in the babe's room too! Wonder if it's his first movements. Can't wait for that 20 week scan! I'm finally starting to feel like my ole self again:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

You chatter boxes!
I had 10 pages to read :rofl:
Why can't you two vote?
I can but didn't. I don't feel that I know enough to make a valid decision!


----------



## mummygiraffe

i dont really think you should talk about goverment in this thread! It's not for that, and people will get upset and leave! Thought it was about supporting Otobr mothrs. If not then let me know and I'll form another thread!


----------



## brunettebimbo

mummygiraffe said:


> i dont really think you should talk about goverment in this thread! It's not for that, and people will get upset and leave! Thought it was about supporting Otobr mothrs. If not then let me know and I'll form another thread!

WTF? Nothing has been said really. If you read back there is about 4 posts on voting and that is it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

newblue82 said:


> Nice picture EmandBub! I'm 15+3 and about the same size (the horror) LOL... oh but I'm loving this trimester. Finding babe's heartbeat much easier with the at home doppler. Feeling some sensations in the babe's room too! Wonder if it's his first movements. Can't wait for that 20 week scan! I'm finally starting to feel like my ole self again:)

Is this your first baby?

I'm 15+6 and still haven' felt anything :(


----------



## laura6914

morning all :wave:

WOWWWA whats happening here?

Well im with you BB i cant vote but havent for the same reason,dont know enough to make an informed decision but from what i do understand i prefer labour just not godon brown. looks like a hung parliment though hey. 

well my sister is 16 weeks prgnant and called me in tears this morning she was in sooooo much pain. having what she described as the wrost period pains ever. she has gone hospital im just waiting for an update, im woried sick. 

im 18 weeks today as well :happydance:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is she bleeding at all? Hope she is ok:hugs:

You struggling with backache? Mine is bloody killing! I went to bed last night, slept on my left side with a maternity wedge under my back on the right hand side and a maternity cushion around my front and between my legs! Heaven! :D


----------



## laura6914

she isnt bleeding but sounded like a screaming banchy she was in so much pain im worried sick.

oh yes....... ive got back ache. those pillows sound like something i should invest in cause im not sleping well at all lately. im up at 5:30 every morning im shattered.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been up since 5am today and it's my day off :(

I've found that I need to get up for a wee round about the time H2B leaves for work (4.30am) and then I can't go back to sleep because I start throwing up!


----------



## buttonnose82

have to say i am very disappointed in the election results :(


----------



## starsunshine

brunettebimbo said:


> newblue82 said:
> 
> 
> Nice picture EmandBub! I'm 15+3 and about the same size (the horror) LOL... oh but I'm loving this trimester. Finding babe's heartbeat much easier with the at home doppler. Feeling some sensations in the babe's room too! Wonder if it's his first movements. Can't wait for that 20 week scan! I'm finally starting to feel like my ole self again:)
> 
> Is this your first baby?
> 
> I'm 15+6 and still haven' felt anything :(Click to expand...


I didn't feel anything till end of 16 weeks & even then didn't believe it!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been up since 5am today and it's my day off :(
> 
> I've found that I need to get up for a wee round about the time H2B leaves for work (4.30am) and then I can't go back to sleep because I start throwing up!

same here hun. im up when OH is up around 5 and then thats me wide awake, really struggle to get back to sleep. You still having MS?

well got an update from my sister. they have given her morphine for the pain and she is waiting for the gynecologist to see her. I hate living so far away. 130 miles, its hard when things like this happen and i cant get up there easily. 

well i hadnt felt bean move today so decided to get the doppler out, hadnt used it in a while. found the heart beat right away. bean kicked it off me and moved to the other side of my tummy. :rofl: dont think he likes it that much. it was so funny. :rofl:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Mine doesn't like the doppler either!

Keep us updated on your sister, I hope she is ok!

Yep still got MS, still throw up daily!


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun i will do. i ddnt think morphine wuld be safe in pregnancy :wacko:

i feel sorry for you hun i really do. goes to show the old wives tales are a myth as MS is supposed to be the sign for a girl :shrug:

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep definately an old wifes tale! It's so annoying though, every morning before work I get up, throw up then get on with my day. On my day off I get up, throw up and then carry on throwing up all day! I just don't get it!? :shrug:

No I wouldn't have thought so either but maybe the pain outweighs the risks?


----------



## laura6914

i do feel so sorry for you. i only had a few bad boughts of it and i couldnt handle it at all. :hugs:

god knows they are keeping her in over night now but havent said why. im really worrying. :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Surely they could give you more information?

I may winge about my morning sickness but I would throw up for the next 24 weeks if it mean's my little man is born happy and healthy :D


----------



## Thrifty

Hello! I'm due on the 10th! Hello to all october people!


----------



## brunettebimbo

****updated to here****


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm feeling little movements and a strange feeling like baby is forcing itself right up to the front of my tummy. The sickness has stopped and it looks like I can now start to enjoy the pregnancy experience :) Still no internet though :( It sucks when I want to talk about pregnancy stuff all the time and know that if I was online I could be here more :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> You chatter boxes!
> I had 10 pages to read :rofl:
> Why can't you two vote?
> I can but didn't. I don't feel that I know enough to make a valid decision!

Sorry we were having a good convo :rofl:
i cant vote as dont turn 18 until june lol. But i still dont think its bad to have an oppion even if i cant vote.
How is everyone today


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't stop throwing up! I was just having a bath and had to get out to throw up :( I'm getting really painful headaches today too :(

How are you?


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope you feel better soon, have you been like this all of your pregnancy, i was really lucky with sickness felt sick up until 10weeks and was only ever sick once, and its only ever now and then now. Like this morning i felt really sick, but now im feeling really good ty.
Getting excited and scared about my scan 12 days to go now :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't remember when exactly but I think I was nauseous around week 5-6 and then started throwing up at week 7 and it's not stopped! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless im glad i managed to miss all that. I am 18weeks 2days and still really tired though, everyone says it goes in 2nd tri but it hasnt gone anywhere for me


----------



## brunettebimbo

Joys of pregnancy!

I just went to bed for a bit and feel worse!

I'm going to get up, get dressed and stop feeling sorry for myself! My house is a mess and needs sorting!


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> mummygiraffe said:
> 
> 
> i dont really think you should talk about goverment in this thread! It's not for that, and people will get upset and leave! Thought it was about supporting Otobr mothrs. If not then let me know and I'll form another thread!
> 
> WTF? Nothing has been said really. If you read back there is about 4 posts on voting and that is it.Click to expand...

Agreed! Jeesh! :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

Anyway... good morning ladies! I hope you all had a good night!

Sorry about being chatterboxes yesterday BB! We just got on a roll! ;)
And that really sucks about your MS. Poor girl! I have only nausea here and there (today's been really bad for some reason :()... but no actual throwing up. But I feel for you! :hugs:

Laura, I hope your sister is okay! I had some pretty severe cramping with my daughter when I was 23 weeks... it landed me in the hospital. It ended up being a gastrointestinal thing and nothing to do with my baby. So fingers crossed its something like that! Keep us posted!

I just wanted to mention... It's FRIDAY! HURRAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

sorry, i don't even remember why we started talking about the election :rofl: but oh well. Morning MommyKC! :) yeahh we were on a role! talking until the wee hours of the night. :haha: 
hope your sister is Ok Laura!

happy Friday everyone! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Morning Em! Yeah it was the wee hours of YOUR night lol it was only the afternoon here! :haha:

But I went shopping last night and bought a few things for baby at Walmart. Some newborn diapers (nappies), bottles, nipples, lanolin cream (for breastfeeding) and a bottle brush. Im still planning on breastfeeding but the bottles I got are breastfeeding friendly, and obviously I want hubby to be able to feed sometimes too.
Im excited - I already have a decent stockpile of baby items going on! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oh yeah! i forgot youre not from here :dohh: nice little shop you had there! hope you found all you were looking for. getting excited to be able to start shopping.. :cloud9:

BB - i'm 17, turning 18 when baba's here, so i can't vote yet .. 
Newblue82 - thankyou hon! :D yeah, i dont feel sick anymore, so i'm happy! everything seems to be going uphill atm 

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah Im 5 hours behind you I believe. And I did get lots of good stuff. Im mostly waiting to buy the bulk of what we need once we know whether its a girl or boy... but any little items, I've been picking up along the way. I figure it's easier to buy things here and there, rather then spend it all at once. VERY expensive!

But at least we already have all the big items, from my daughter... like the crib (cot), change table, carseat, stroller (pram), etc. So we're set there. We'll just need some clothes (more so if its a boy), bedding (if its a boy, because we already have girl bedding)... and some new soothers, blankets, etc. Otherwise, we'll be pretty set! :D And eventually we'll need a double stroller for both kiddies.

I also picked up one of those sling/wraps a couple months ago to carry baby around (which will also be super handy when I need to be hands free, since I have a toddler around!) which is great. Im sure I will think of some more things as I go along! :)


----------



## EmandBub

so much to buy, so little money (; lucky you've got half of it from your LO already thoughh xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah these little peanuts are expensive!

lol And that was one of the arguments I used when trying to convince my hubby to try for baby #2 "well we already have everything, it's kind of a waste to only use it once!" :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

omg :rofl: lmao! that's amazing! I bet she's looking forward to being a big sister too xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well, Im sure she is... but she's too little yet to really know what's going on. She knows what a baby is, and she LOVES babies... so I think having a baby around will excite her... but then after the baby doesnt leave for a day or two, I think she might be a little jealous but Im sure after a month or two, she'll adjust!

I was going to bring her to my gender scan... but now I've decided not to. I would love her to be there but she really doesn't understand what's going on and my hubby would probably have to chase her all over the room the whole time (since she'd be trying to touch everything).... and my appointment is right during her naptime... so we've decided to go just the two of us.


----------



## EmandBub

aww, she'll love it later :) i couldn't live without my siblings xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah me too... as much as I fought with my brother, I also cannot imagine growing up alone. Having just friends to play with isn't the same. Who would I have played with when I was bored? He was always there for amusement! lol
And not only that... but I can't imagine not having any siblings around now that I'm getting older (yeah, SUPER old age of 25! lol)...but just the thought of when our parents are gone... :(... I wouldn't want to be all alone with no family! So I wouldnt want to do that to my daughter either.


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Yeah me too... as much as I fought with my brother, I also cannot imagine growing up alone. Having just friends to play with isn't the same. Who would I have played with when I was bored? He was always there for amusement! lol
> And not only that... but I can't imagine not having any siblings around now that I'm getting older (yeah, SUPER old age of 25! lol)...but just the thought of when our parents are gone... :(... I wouldn't want to be all alone with no family! So I wouldnt want to do that to my daughter either.

my sisters were always there to entertain me, so i can't imagine it without them :winkwink: :winkwink: i want bean to have that, but i don't think i'll start trying for a 2nd for quite a while xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I dont blame you hun. I always wanted my kids close together, but you're still a youngin'! ;) You have plenty of time! :D


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: thankyouu. :hugs: Katie right? :) xx


----------



## MommyKC

You're welcome! Yep, it's Katie or Kate! ;)
How did you find that? I cant find anyone's names! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's on your profile thingy, isn't it? 
most people have it in their about me, or they just tell you :haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

No its not on my profile... not that I can see anyway? :shrug:
I just checked some of my friends profiles and don't see it on theirs either.
And yet when I signed up on this site, I did put my name in... I just don't know where it shows up now! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: no idea how then!! god, sorry, i now feel like a stalker x


----------



## MommyKC

LOL Dont be sorry! It makes no difference to me! I was just curious because I feel bad calling everyone by their "Internet" names when they have real names! :rofl: I think I used to have "Kate" in my signature so you might have seen it there? :shrug:
But seriously, don't worry! lol You're just easier because you have "Em" in your name!
The "KC" in mine stands for my initials! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that made me laughh! yeah, i try to make things easier :rofl: I wanted to name my bean Kacey ;) xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I still don't have a nickname for my baby. With my daughter Kyree, I always called her "Munchkin" and I still do... I can't think of one for this baby! :(


----------



## EmandBub

Kyree's gorgeus!! aww, i just call them apple or bean.. xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well my one friend always calls her baby "Bean" and my other friend always called hers "Peanut"... so I feel like I need something else! lol Nothing fits!

And thank you! :blush: I grew her myself! lol :rofl:

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Kyree/upclose.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

lmao, that you did :winkwink: marshmellow? Kiwi? add to the food theme going around :haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm those aren't bad ideas! I just dont want anything too feminine since I really think this one is a boy! lol

Potato? lol


----------



## EmandBub

lmao!! :rofl: Toast? Chickpea? ..mouse? :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Hmm not bad! What about ... sugarplum? Nah,,... too feminine again.
Ducky? Squash? ... Pumpkin isnt bad either... considering it's an October baby too!


----------



## EmandBub

I love pumpkin!! :cloud9: 
:rofl: oatmeal? Chicken? Muffin? :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm I like Muffin, but that sounds like a girl again. :(
Pumpkin it is! lol


----------



## upthehammers

can i be added to the list please? 
I'm due on 26th October and convinced its a girl


----------



## buttonnose82

i am alone this weekend and just wanna cry :(

cupcake is wiggling and it is making me want to cry more as it makes me miss future hubby more :(


----------



## MommyKC

upthehammers said:


> can i be added to the list please?
> I'm due on 26th October and convinced its a girl

Welcome to the board!

And Buttonnose... Im sorry you're feeling down. :( I know the feeling, my hubby goes away sometimes for work (3-4 days) and I always hate it. But enjoy those little movements! It's a chance to bond, just you and cupcake! :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

i'm eating 4 cheese pizza covered in vinegar to try cheer myself up


----------



## FierceAngel

so my instinct was right blue bump for me :)


----------



## MommyKC

Buttonnose...vinegar on pizza??? I've never tried that! Doesn't it make it all soggy?

And congrats FierceAngel on your blue bump! I have the same instinct this time... I can't wait to find out though! And dont worry about the mass hiding in the kidney, I'm sure all will be fine! My daughters 19 week scan showed abnormalities in her brain AND heart (soft markers for Downs Syndrome)... I was so devastated... but they resolved before her birth and she was born PERFECTLY healthy! So keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

yay for blue bump! 

vinegar on pizza is yummy, i put it on each piece before i eat it so it's not sat with vinegar on, tis yummy though:)


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm I might have to try that sometime! :thumbup:


----------



## going_crazy

FierceAngel: Yay for the :blue: bump! I will be thinking of you for your next scan, I hope you can get some clear answers and everything turns out ok :hugs:

A bit pointless from me really - :yipee: I've moved up a box on my ticker!! :haha:

Hope everyone's ok and looking forward to the weekend! xxxxxx


----------



## Soos

3 days in a row i'm cooking and eating penna pasta with onions+tomato paste+LOADS OF BUTTER sauce. i always say that it is so good it should be illegal. seriously it can't be any tastier!


----------



## MommyKC

LOL I can't get enough of french fries(chips) lately... seriously... I could eat them everyday!
This baby just wants JUNK food and it's awful! I have avoided it, mostly, because I don't want to gain 80lbs... but UGH!!! :wacko:


----------



## Soos

MommyKC said:


> LOL I can't get enough of french fries(chips) lately... seriously... I could eat them everyday!
> This baby just wants JUNK food and it's awful! I have avoided it, mostly, because I don't want to gain 80lbs... but UGH!!! :wacko:

i'm replying to your question over here, since this thread is older :)

i'm feeling great, thank God :)

aww this is so sweet that you are already feeling the baby! it will not happen to me anytime soon, placenta is on the front wall so will have to wait a bit more :)

and on the junk food... i'm craving ice cold coke with lots of lemon lately. but because coke is washing away all the calcium i limit myself to 1 glass a week :blush: 
oh have you tried dipping doritos into one of those soft ..umm.. sort of melted cheeses? (hochland, president, viola etc). i don't know the proper english name for those :)


----------



## kstancook

I find out the gender tomorrow :yipee: and the baby is starting to be more active lately. so excited :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

Soos said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> LOL I can't get enough of french fries(chips) lately... seriously... I could eat them everyday!
> This baby just wants JUNK food and it's awful! I have avoided it, mostly, because I don't want to gain 80lbs... but UGH!!! :wacko:
> 
> i'm replying to your question over here, since this thread is older :)
> 
> i'm feeling great, thank God :)
> 
> aww this is so sweet that you are already feeling the baby! it will not happen to me anytime soon, placenta is on the front wall so will have to wait a bit more :)
> 
> and on the junk food... i'm craving ice cold coke with lots of lemon lately. but because coke is washing away all the calcium i limit myself to 1 glass a week :blush:
> oh have you tried dipping doritos into one of those soft ..umm.. sort of melted cheeses? (hochland, president, viola etc). i don't know the proper english name for those :)Click to expand...

Yeah my placenta is on the back wall... but dont worry, you should feel baby soon! It depends how active your baby is too - they're all different!

Hmmm I LOVE pop but I try to stay away from it... but I dont always succeed! :haha:.... I know what you mean... like the nacho cheese that comes in a jar? That stuff is YUMMY!!! I havent tried it with Dorito's though, just regular tortilla chips! But YUM. I just ate and you're making me hungry! lol

Im glad to hear you're feeling well though! :D When is your scan booked again? Mine is June 7th... and I cannot WAIT!!! :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

kstancook said:


> I find out the gender tomorrow :yipee: and the baby is starting to be more active lately. so excited :cloud9:

Good luck at your scan! Keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## Audball2108

I felt my baby girl kick me twice while I watched Sleeping Beauty. :cloud9:

So I've decided to name her Aurora! :cloud9:


----------



## mummyconfused

Ive been having mild AF stule cramps and stabbing pains.. Is this normal?? Im so worried!! Can someone please give me some advise im worrying so much!!!!! Please dont feel like you need to pee in my pocket!! Give it to me straight!!


----------



## FierceAngel

thanks for all your well wishes girls will update you after my scan on weds part of me wants weds to hurry up but part of me wants it not too...

re food : all i ate wen i was having luisa was penne pasta lol


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Im feeling sooooo ill today and im at work. :cry: i have the flu and its not good at all. 

Well for those of you who know my sister got taken into hospital yesterday. They gave her morphine, checked her bloods whichs revealed she had a high white blood count. Then that was it, they said they were going to arrange a scan but never and finally sent her home after 8 hours. They never checked to see if the baby was ok. Never checked the heart beat, NOTHING. i think its absolutley disgusting. Never even established what was causing the pain. 

How are we all today?

xxx


----------



## Soos

Laura, 

i'm sorry to hear about your sister :( i hope she is going to be alright

MommyKC

my scan is scheduled on May 17 :)


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> morning all,
> 
> Im feeling sooooo ill today and im at work. :cry: i have the flu and its not good at all.
> 
> Well for those of you who know my sister got taken into hospital yesterday. They gave her morphine, checked her bloods whichs revealed she had a high white blood count. Then that was it, they said they were going to arrange a scan but never and finally sent her home after 8 hours. They never checked to see if the baby was ok. Never checked the heart beat, NOTHING. i think its absolutley disgusting. Never even established what was causing the pain.
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> xxx

Hope you feel better soon hun, and I totally agree that the hospital should've at least checked bub's heartbeat, that is terrible. Does she have a doppler at home that she can have a listen to?
On a happier note - I blame you laura - since you mentioned about eating crisps, I haven't been able to stop eating wotsits :dohh: I even made hubby go out and but 2 grab bags last night :shock: !! Peanut will come out in October very orange if I don't stop!


The weather isn't looking too great here this morning so not sure what the plans are for over the weekend. 

Happy weekend ladies xxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## mummyconfused

yep thanks for advise ladies................................. :(


----------



## laura6914

thanks soos and going crazy. 

No she doesnt have a doppler but im sending her mine in the post as i dont really use it much any more to be honest so at least it can put her mind at rest. 

Oh going crazy, im sorry :haha: but on the up hand, wotsits are soooooo tasty. yummy. 
Weather is awful here to but with being stuck at work with the flu im not overly bothered tbh. 

Oh i cant wait for MAT leave to start.


----------



## MadamRose

Just a quick question, i'm sure its ok but want to cheak, as long as i feel comfy and dont go stupid am i ok riding a bike?
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## juless

mummyconfused said:


> yep thanks for advise ladies................................. :(

I don't really have advice, but I can say I've had the same experience a week or so ago. I went through some cramping and pain - nothing too serious, but enough to make me nervous. I noticed that my bump had gotten larger so I'm thinking it was growing pains?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone :wave:,

Laura sorry to hear your not feeling well can you not go home and get tucked up in bed? and thats awful about your sister's time in hospital hope she is ok the doppler should help put her mind at ease.

Back to the crisp thing I'm not a huge crisp fan but have them in the house for the kids so decided to have a packet the other day I had cheesy ones from Lidl and OMG I can't get enough of them I had three packets of them yesterday and am just about to have some now mmmm they are so good :haha:. Going-Crazy - I blame Laura too :haha:.

Feeling a bit sore in my pubic area today so just going to take it easy this weekend. Still not sure if I've felt any movement and I'm desperate to feel something so jealous of all of you who can feel your babies.

Going for my crisps now lol.

Jo xx


----------



## sharnababy

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!
> 
> I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether they think :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!
> 
> In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> October 2010
> 
> I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
> 19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:
> 
> ***1st***
> :yellow:buttonnose82
> :blue:Serenity81:pink:
> genies girl
> :angel:mum2morgan:angel:
> ILoveShoes
> texasamy79
> Pompeychick
> :angel:Wantabean:angel:
> xamyloux
> charima
> mrsgtobe
> :pink:ellaandcallum
> starsunshine
> Mummietobe
> 
> ***2nd***
> :angel:Rosie123:angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> pattysurveys
> mrs.stokes
> Red Rose
> :yellow:iwanta8a8y
> reallyready
> 
> ***3rd***
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> biteable
> :blue:KittyVentura
> :blue:FrenchFry
> :pink:Sonia159
> 
> ***4th***
> cdj1
> :angel:Jolene:angel:
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> J_Girl
> :blue:ktp
> :blue:millsbm89
> 
> ***5th***
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> princess86
> scarlett83
> DottyLottie
> 
> ***6th***
> littleredhen
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
> :angel:Adelaide:angel:
> :pink:lolababes
> misscream
> :blue:cjh:blue:
> :blue:CymruEv
> :blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
> :yellow:Ang1873
> :pink:PreggyEggy
> ivy-pickle
> EmandBub
> Due#1-2010
> :pink:srm0421
> 
> ***7th***
> DCLee
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> shel03785
> **angel**
> :blue:katix333
> 
> ***8th***
> :angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
> :blue:aurora
> :blue:subaru555
> KELLY1984
> :blue:LilDreamy
> Bellatrix
> :pink:laurietate25:blue:
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> :blue:BeanieBaby
> :blue:going_crazy
> Purple Poirot
> :blue:laura6914
> 
> ***9th***
> :angel:WannaB:angel:
> Mayskip
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> Clartylou
> :blue:CharlieKeys
> :pink:ttc_:pink:
> beeehere
> :pink:ttc_lolly
> :angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
> 
> ***10th***
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> jeniicie10
> misscream
> :blue:kstancook
> :angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
> treezo
> :angel:Josiejo:angel:
> :blue:WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> angelandbump
> :blue:Newt4
> :pink:ayh78
> Thrifty
> 
> ***11th***
> jillts
> :blue:Staceiz19
> diana.upton
> jjsmommie
> :blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
> :yellow: louisiana
> 
> ***12th***
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> :pink:TTC4No3:pink
> SarahhhLouise
> Faerie
> bumbleberry
> :blue:xpinkyperkyx
> 
> ***13th***
> anie
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> Nickela82
> Dimbo
> :blue:lushious09
> Claire300
> :blue:rubyt
> 
> ***14th***
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> Babymama
> :blue:Twiglet:blue:
> 
> ***15th***
> :angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
> :angel:fifi-folle:angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> SweetD
> bambino_no2
> SammyBee
> 
> ***16th***
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> :yellow:silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> WhiteGeisha
> 
> ***17th***
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> :angel:Honeykiss:angel:
> :angel:moochacha:angel:
> :pink:StonesWife
> shyfox1988
> :blue:FierceAngel
> ilovemybump
> MissMegs
> Jellybaby3
> LadyC
> 
> ***18th***
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> southernbell09
> 
> ***19th***
> AnnieB82
> :angel:jmiller:angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> :angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
> buggywuggy
> Marrissa_E
> :blue:2wantedpls
> ~Mummy2Be~
> Kaylz--x
> 
> ***20th***
> :angel:Tasha:angel:
> :pink:mummygiraffe
> Sue Dunhym
> chatterbox93
> 
> ***21st***
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> :angel:Jaymes:angel:
> Steffyxx
> :blue:Mummybee
> 
> ***22nd***
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> nurselochia
> trumpetbum
> wilsonbaby
> :blue:Jox
> leigh75
> :pink:Audball2108:pink:
> :pink:Kirst264
> 
> ***23rd***
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> :blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
> :blue:jelliedills
> emmylou209
> 
> ***24th***
> joclz1984
> :angel:mlyn26:angel:
> :blue:purpleblonde
> tinkerbel
> 
> ***25th***
> hibiscus07
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> veganmum2be
> ClaireNicole
> :blue:2805
> :yellow:xjustmex
> 
> ***26th***
> tabbicles
> trollydolly
> sophie-lou
> AngelSerenity
> Mindy_mini
> 
> ***27th***
> :blue:~chipper~
> Abs1010
> piesey
> :yellow:mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> brooklyn1
> Mrs D
> chelleb2
> BabyShoes
> Mini Ginge
> krwh
> 
> ***28th***
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> :angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
> babyfromgod
> Soos
> Dittta
> :blue:MommyKC
> gonnabeadaddy
> Wriggley
> katee82
> tinkerbel
> beaniemac
> 
> ***29th***
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> Hoping
> Kernow_mummy
> mummyconfused
> 
> ***30th***
> ssmith1503
> Inlalaland
> PeaceLoveBaby
> 
> ***31st***
> Captainj1
> madge
> AJbaby
> lexi_is_ttc
> gemalems
> nickynoonoo
> a_c
> ​

hey im new to this site and dunno how to join the group or if you join lol.but im due 17th october. dunno wat were having yet but i think it will b a girl fingers crossed lol. got my 20 week scan on 2nd june so hopefully find out then..

xxsharnaxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Sharna :wave:,

Welcome to October Bumpkins, Brunette Bimbo will add you onto the list next times shes on.

Jo xx


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Sharna welcome to BnB :hi:

xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, so many pages to catch up on. Laura, I am really sorry to hear about your sister, I hope everything is ok. Welcome to the new ladies. 
Right, I am really hoping someone can give me advice. I have been in my bed since yesterday with a bad sickness bug which I caught from my daughter. The thing is, I am terrified that it will have done my baby harm. I have been so upset today because I am convinced I am going to lose her. xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Audball2108 said:


> I felt my baby girl kick me twice while I watched Sleeping Beauty. :cloud9:
> 
> So I've decided to name her Aurora! :cloud9:

Aww thats really sweet! And I Like it! :thumbup:



mummyconfused said:


> Ive been having mild AF stule cramps and stabbing pains.. Is this normal?? Im so worried!! Can someone please give me some advise im worrying so much!!!!! Please dont feel like you need to pee in my pocket!! Give it to me straight!!

Dont worry! I have had cramping off and on, and my midwife told me it's completely normal since your uterus is constantly growing. You should only worry if it becomes severe or if you have bleeding associated with it. So Im sure everything is fine! :hugs:

Laura, that really sucks that they didnt even check the baby's heartbeat... they really should have! But I hope she is okay and feeling better! And thats very nice of you to send her your doppler! :)

Soos... wow your scan is coming up soon, lucky girl!!! Only 9 days away!!!

Serenity... seriously, don't worry about your sickness hurting bubs. I have an awful cold/flu right now... I feel horrible. I cant breathe through my nose, my body aches, I have chills... :( I caught it from my daughter as well... and the funny thing about babies while in your tummy, is when you get sick it doesnt affect them at all. The only times it can be dangerous is if it's something like digesting e. coli or other dangerous forms of bacteria from being around infested rodents, feces, etc. Gross, I know... but just a regular cold or flu shouldn't affect your baby at all! :hugs:

And welcome to the board Sharna! :hi:


----------



## Serenity81

Thanks, my sister said she had a look online and on almost all of the websites she looked at they said that bubs wouldnt come to any harm and that our body has natural defences while pregnant to stop these bugs harming baby. I just can't believe how she could possibly be okay when I feel as terrible as this. I feel even more ill now than I did when I had swine flu earlier this year! xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Evening ladies  hope you're all having a good night/morning/afternoon wherever you are. :rofl: xxx


----------



## going_crazy

EmandBub said:


> Evening ladies  hope you're all having a good night/morning/afternoon wherever you are. :rofl: xxx

:rofl: Hi! :hi: It gets me really confused sometimes, I can't keep up with where people are from...... :rofl:


----------



## VioletMalibu

Hello ladies, Im due Oct 7th with beautiful bundle number 2! :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

going_crazy said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies  hope you're all having a good night/morning/afternoon wherever you are. :rofl: xxx
> 
> :rofl: Hi! :hi: It gets me really confused sometimes, I can't keep up with where people are from...... :rofl:Click to expand...

it's too hard! that's why i cater to everyone in one go :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

VioletMalibu said:


> Hello ladies, Im due Oct 7th with beautiful bundle number 2! :cloud9::happydance:

Hi welcome your due the day after me :)
See your scan is on the 25th May are you hoping to find out the sex of this baby?


----------



## kstancook

I had my gender scan yesterday. well I was right. Im having a beautiful little boy!!! HAPPY MOTHERS DAY GIRLS!!


----------



## Soos

hi there ladies!

sunny and totally wonderful day over here. happy Victory Day everyone!


----------



## Serenity81

VioletMalibu said:


> Hello ladies, Im due Oct 7th with beautiful bundle number 2! :cloud9::happydance:

Welcome VioletMalibu, my name is Amanda, I'm from Dundee and pregnant with baby number 4. You will have plenty mummies to be to chat to on this thread as everyone is lovely xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

kstancook huge congratulations on your blue bump. xxx


----------



## subaru555

We're having a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:D

Over the moon, just what we'd hoped for :) DF's ecstatic


----------



## EmandBub

Congratulations on your :blue: bumps girlies :happydance: xx


----------



## Serenity81

Aww, huge congratulations Subaru on your blue bump xxxx


----------



## juless

Congrats on finding out ladies! I can't wait until I can find out as well! :D At least another month for me!


----------



## cjh

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone???

Welcome to all the newbies and congratulations to all those that have found out they're having either a boy/girl xxxxx

Laura - How is your Sister now?? I hope she's feeling better. And how's your flu - I hope better now xxx
Serenity - How are you feeling now hun?? It's nice to see you back on here and I hope you're feeling a bit better now xxxx
Jo - How are you??? Have you been busy this weekend buying pink,pink,pink???

Well, we got our double pushchair yesterday, we've been debating whether we'd need one or not as Callum is 3 but after thinking about it and realising that he luuuuuuuuvvvvvveeeeesssss his pushchair that we'd get one, anyway, we decided on the Maclaren Twin Techno one and I was browsing through ebay yesterday and someone was selling a brand new one which they had bought last week and couldn't fit in their car, we managed to get it for £100.00 cheaper than in the shops and we met them yesterday and got it home :happydance: And it looks fab :happydance: We keep telling Callum that it's for him and his brother and he keeps pointing to one of the seats and saying "that's where the baby is going" :haha:

So, what have all you ladies bought so far??? I love hearing what people have bought, it always gives me ideas!!!

Well, I hope you're all okay.

Karenxxx


----------



## Staceiz19

hey i just had my 18 week scan and its a boy so i was right hehe


----------



## cjh

Staceiz19 said:


> hey i just had my 18 week scan and its a boy so i was right hehe


Big congratulations xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Morning ladies, :wave:

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Thanks karen for asking. Im feeling way better. I think it was a bug instead of the flu as it only lasted 24 hours but i felt awful. My sister is doing better. Still a few aches and pains so she is going to see her GP today and see if they pay more attention and check the baby out. Im sure all will be fine. Fab buy on the pushchair to hun. What a bargin :thumbup:

2 weeks Friday until my scan and im soooooo excited. 
Im going to buy our travel system this afternoon after work and im soooooo excited. the only thing left to buy after that is the cot bed and gender clothes then we are all ready for LOs arrival :happydance:

here is the travel system we are getting. what do you think?
https://www.mothercare.com/Silver-C...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Congrats on your :blue: bump Staceiz19! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning Girls!

Lots of updates for the front page today :)

Congratulations to all the girls that have found out the gender, we have quite a few :blue: now :mrgreen: and welcome to the new girls! :hi:

Laura how's your sister now?

I'm sorry some of you girls aren't feeling to good, I always think being ill in pregnancy is worse, all you can take is paracetamol and what use is that really?

H2B and I had a brilliant weekend! We went to our friends on Friday for a BBQ then on Saturday we went into town and bought our pram!

We put a deposit on a Silver Cross Surf in Black, it is gorgeous and only weighs 7.5k! It has special adaptors so that it can be used from birth

This is it - https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/pram-systems/silver-cross-surf-pushchair/

We also bought our little boy MORE cloths so we decided to buy his nursery furniture so we can put his wardrobe up because we are running out of space!

We emptied the spare room, sold the spare bed, got rid of 5 binbags just from the spare room! :rofl:

It's ace we are getting so organised! I can't wait until Central Heating Gets put in and then we can decorate his room! :D


----------



## laura6914

morning Brunette,

She is much better thank you. Still in a little pain but nothing compared to what it was. 

You have been very busy and very organised. That pram is gorgeous. I LOVE it. 
If you go back a page a posted a link to the one im going to buy tonight. I cant wait sooooo excited. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I missed that post! Must have posted at the same time!
Nice pram :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun, 

how you feeling anyway? Is the sickness under control then?

xxx


----------



## cjh

laura6914 said:


> Morning ladies, :wave:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> Thanks karen for asking. Im feeling way better. I think it was a bug instead of the flu as it only lasted 24 hours but i felt awful. My sister is doing better. Still a few aches and pains so she is going to see her GP today and see if they pay more attention and check the baby out. Im sure all will be fine. Fab buy on the pushchair to hun. What a bargin :thumbup:
> 
> 2 weeks Friday until my scan and im soooooo excited.
> Im going to buy our travel system this afternoon after work and im soooooo excited. the only thing left to buy after that is the cot bed and gender clothes then we are all ready for LOs arrival :happydance:
> 
> here is the travel system we are getting. what do you think?
> https://www.mothercare.com/Silver-C...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
> 
> xxx

Glad she's doing better.

The travel system is lovely that you're getting, it's exciting when you buy all your baby bits and see them all piled up in the babies room isn't it?? It's almost a shame to have to use them lol!!!!

xxxx


----------



## cjh

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Lots of updates for the front page today :)
> 
> Congratulations to all the girls that have found out the gender, we have quite a few :blue: now :mrgreen: and welcome to the new girls! :hi:
> 
> Laura how's your sister now?
> 
> I'm sorry some of you girls aren't feeling to good, I always think being ill in pregnancy is worse, all you can take is paracetamol and what use is that really?
> 
> H2B and I had a brilliant weekend! We went to our friends on Friday for a BBQ then on Saturday we went into town and bought our pram!
> 
> We put a deposit on a Silver Cross Surf in Black, it is gorgeous and only weighs 7.5k! It has special adaptors so that it can be used from birth
> 
> This is it - https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/pram-systems/silver-cross-surf-pushchair/
> 
> We also bought our little boy MORE cloths so we decided to buy his nursery furniture so we can put his wardrobe up because we are running out of space!
> 
> We emptied the spare room, sold the spare bed, got rid of 5 binbags just from the spare room! :rofl:
> 
> It's ace we are getting so organised! I can't wait until Central Heating Gets put in and then we can decorate his room! :D

The pram is lovely that you've bought, I wish I could have a new travel system too but Hubby won't let me :cry: He says that because we only got 5 months use out of it with Callum, then we have to re-use it - tight git :haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## buttonnose82

hope you girls are all ok

I am feeling pretty sad right now :( I found out my very dear adopted grandma (a very close family friend that we kinda adopted as out grandma) has lung cancer :cry: she is 80 and the sweetest woman I know :( the dr's have said it isn't treatable so all they can do is keep her comfortable. Our wedding is in less than 6 weeks and all i want is for her to be there :cry: but i am not holding out much hope, it brings back all the memories of my grandma, she was diagnosed with lung cancer and 2 months later we were at her funeral :cry: She is so excited about cupcake, and to think she might not even get to meet him/her :cry:


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi girls congrats on the blue bumps :) 

Woke up today feeling so ill and have got to take the cat to the vets on the bus which should be fun because she gets really voilent haha even though she trys to look sweet !! 

laura that pram is lush looks really little and cute ! 

here is the one we have gone for https://www.allbabyneeds.co.uk/Shop/condor-all-in-one-travel-set-lolli-lime-by-hauck/prod_1484.html although i wish we would have waited now to see what we were having first 

x


----------



## laura6914

oh button nose. im so so sorry hunny. I really am. I ahve been there. My grandad die of lung cancer a few years ago. they gave him 6 months and he pushed out 2 1/2 years. I hope she gets to see you get married and cupcake hunny. 

Thanks Steffy, yours is gorgeous to, it really is. Hope you feel better soon and good luck at the vets. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Everyone,

Lots of :blue: bumps congrats girls.

Hi any newbies :wave:.

Laura - Glad your sister is feeling a bit better and hopefully her GP will be more sympathetic. Loving the Pram.

BB - Your pram is gorgeous I've never seen that one before. Sounds like you had a really good weekend and are getting very organised.

Karen - What a bargain on the pram. We haven't gone pink daft as we have so many other things to buy before the big move, I have bought the cot mobile (pink), playmat (pink) and I've ordered a couple of baby sleeping bags. My head is just all over the place so much to plan and arrange its really stressing me out and things still aren't concluded with the sale :dohh: hoping that will happen this week.

Steffy - Good luck at vets I've been back and forward with my cat as she ran away and was attacked by something luckily someone handed her into vet and they got in touch with us (she's chipped) and she is now recovering. Love your pram too.

Buttonnose - so sorry to here your news my gran passed away just before I had my first it was so sad and 2 years ago my mum passed away so will never see this LO. I hope your grandma gets to your wedding and to meet your LO, sending you :hugs: at this sad time.

I'm feeling really good not pregnant at all and I'm still waiting to feel some movement its so frustrating I sit for ages with my hand on my bump and nothing :nope:. 

Had quite a busy weekend doing loads of clearing out it seems never ending don't know where everything comes from :shrug:.

Got removal company coming shortly for a quote so I better go and tidy up a bit.

Jo x


----------



## laura6914

thanks Jo hunny, 

Im dont feel pregnant sometimes either. LO moves more of an evening when im resting. To get him to move a have to wobble my belly a little bit and then he moves like crazy for a few minutes. have you tried that?

Cant wait to start gender shopping either. try not to get too stressed hun, everything will fall into place. :hugs:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Good idea I'll give my belly a wobble tonight :haha:.


----------



## laura6914

lol let us know how you get on hun. 

Oh im feeling so huge and uncomfortable today. I really think i need to start investing in some maternity clothes now. i have resisted buying any until now but i feel so weird today and uncomfortable.


----------



## buttonnose82

I find best way to get little one to bust a move in your tummy is to lay in the bath, lay really still then tap the side of the bath tub (under the water) the vibrations make cupcake wriggle all over hehe


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations on the :blue: bumps ladies a bit of a surge here. I can't wait til i have my 20 week scan, 9days to go (single figures finally) :happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Laura - I lost a stone at the beginning of pregnancy and have only put on 4lbs up to now, all my clothes still feel quite loose round the hip and bum area, I have a bump but its not huge, think this is the first time in my life where I want to gain weight :haha:. I've got maternity jeans on today but they feel too big just thought they'd be comfy. Can't wait to be huge and waddling around :rofl:.

Are you getting quite a bump then?

There's not really a very good selection of maternity wear, I think last time I got some things out of H & M but haven't had a chance to get in there yet.


----------



## MadamRose

buttonnose82 said:


> I find best way to get little one to bust a move in your tummy is to lay in the bath, lay really still then tap the side of the bath tub (under the water) the vibrations make cupcake wriggle all over hehe

Oww i might have to try this one, my LO has been lazy recently. Also heard popping candy works anyone heard that?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

buttonnose82 said:


> I find best way to get little one to bust a move in your tummy is to lay in the bath, lay really still then tap the side of the bath tub (under the water) the vibrations make cupcake wriggle all over hehe

I'll try that tonight too, thanks :thumbup:.


----------



## buttonnose82

Due#1-2010 said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> I find best way to get little one to bust a move in your tummy is to lay in the bath, lay really still then tap the side of the bath tub (under the water) the vibrations make cupcake wriggle all over hehe
> 
> Oww i might have to try this one, my LO has been lazy recently. Also heard popping candy works anyone heard that?Click to expand...

I have popping candy in the retro sweetie hamper down stairs ......... might try it lol


----------



## laura6914

yeah Jo im feeling very uncomforatble today, seemed to abve popped over night again. Plus im hot and i could just cry. 
I think im going toi be quite big by the end of it. I have put on half a stone already (which is about right i think)

I have looked at maternity clothes but nothing really jumps out at me to be honest. I think Pay day im really going to have to buy something just for the sake of comfort. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

buttonnose82 said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> I find best way to get little one to bust a move in your tummy is to lay in the bath, lay really still then tap the side of the bath tub (under the water) the vibrations make cupcake wriggle all over hehe
> 
> Oww i might have to try this one, my LO has been lazy recently. Also heard popping candy works anyone heard that?Click to expand...
> 
> I have popping candy in the retro sweetie hamper down stairs ......... might try it lolClick to expand...

If it works please let me know as i will go to the shop if ther eis a chance it will work. So if you try please share. i would say if you do also lie down after having the candy to see if you feel it. I think the popping sensation might be what makes baby move but :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> yeah Jo im feeling very uncomforatble today, seemed to abve popped over night again. Plus im hot and i could just cry.
> I think im going toi be quite big by the end of it. I have put on half a stone already (which is about right i think)
> 
> I have looked at maternity clothes but nothing really jumps out at me to be honest. I think Pay day im really going to have to buy something just for the sake of comfort.
> 
> xxx

I am quite funny about clothes if your in the UK dorothy perkins do really good clothes. also punkin patch (but they can be expensive unless they have a sale on)


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun im in the UK. I had a look in mamas and papas website and there are a few bits there that are nice but cost a bomb. ill have a look in dotty Ps, thank you hun. 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Your welcome, also if you have a superstore adsa near you they do bits, or also do maternity online and its also cheap because its george clothes try looking online on asds :)


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, can I be added to the 27th please? I was due in November but then bumped up at my last scan! I think I'm having a boy and will find out June 1st (hopefully!!).

Thanks :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww congrats on now being due in October. Glad everything is good with the LO, and hope you get to find out sex at your next scan. I know how exciting it is, hoping to find out in 9 days :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Claire911 :wave: welcome to October Bumpkins.


----------



## laura6914

welcome claire :wave:

Thanks due#1, i looked in asda the other day but thery didnt have much. ill have a nosey on line. i like the george clothes, you can get some really nice things.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, i found it horrible to get clothes were i was as only live in a little city had to go all the way into town, and wasnt too impressed, only one shope had a maternity section and this was still tiny. so i ended up in my big city which was manic


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Starting to feel peckish have been addicted to Sausage & Tattie Scone on a roll with brown sauce lately and I think thats exactly what I'm going to have followed by a cake of some kind and a cup of tea mmmm.

Whats everyone else having today?


----------



## MadamRose

im addicted to custard, and peanut butter and ham sandwiches (in same sandwich yes) joys of pregnancy. fancy susage cassrole for dinner lol. Oh yes and im also mad on tea and hot choc nice for when its cold like thsi


----------



## laura6914

oh jo. thats sounds lovely. well so far i have had two slices of toast. nearly a full back of double chocolate chips maryland cookies, a pack of crinkly chedders, cheese and onion flavour, and im about to much on a sauage roll :haha: no i can se why im so huge i think. its not baby at all :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> oh jo. thats sounds lovely. well so far i have had two slices of toast. nearly a full back of double chocolate chips maryland cookies, a pack of crinkly chedders, cheese and onion flavour, and im about to much on a sauage roll :haha: no i can se why im so huge i think. its not baby at all :rofl:

Aww im sure you can get away with it your pregnant. I can often eat a whole bag of haribo to myself :winkwink: 
Today all i have had is some ceral, but talking about food is making me hungry


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Due#1-2010 - Wow, that sounds disgusting, sorry but as long as your enjoying it thats all that matters. I've never had any really weird cravings in my pregnancies just hunger in general.

Laura - my god you've had a lot today already. I'm really really hungry now after all that talk of food think I'll need to have 2 rolls :haha: and maybe 2 cakes :rofl: I'm determined to put on weight.


----------



## laura6914

ive been at work since 7 and up since half 5 but even then i have still eaten quite a bit havent i :blush:


----------



## laurietate25

... I LOVE BARGAINS. 
I have decided this time on my third that i aint going to go out and buy all brand new as u can pick up alot of nice things 2nd hand in very good condition like i have sold in the past. soz bit long but dont message very often just browse. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

laurietate25 said:


> Hia i am feeling slightly more hungry but not a massive amount. TBH i think im eating less now im pregnant which is hopw ive been with the other 2 pregnancies. I tend to go off food and crave really aweet things!! yunny cakes and sweets. My fav at the mo is chewits... which i kno is not very good for me or baby but i just LOVE them!!!
> I have only had a small bowl of cereal this morn at 8am and nothin since. Prob just have a cup of tea and small roll for dinner... wish i could eat more and stuff my face but its just not happening lol.
> 
> Congrats to all newbies and all the gender scans recently!! x
> I went to carboot sales on wkend 4 to be exact and had some really good things and lots of bargains and loads of fab clothes for little one in pristine condition.
> A few mamas & papas suits and lots of next outfit.
> Ive washed them all of 2 machine loads worth and only paid £14 for the lot... I LOVE BARGAINS.
> I have decided this time on my third that i aint going to go out and buy all brand new as u can pick up alot of nice things 2nd hand in very good condition like i have sold in the past. soz bit long but dont message very often just browse. xxxx

I also love looking a caroots for bargins, as you know that the baby will bbe out of it so quickly. I have alot of unisex stuff for my LO from carboots and charity shops, even got some of my maternity clothes from caroots and charity shops 2


----------



## Steffyxx

thanks girls just got back from the vets and the cat has come back near enough blad she got that stressed out haha ! trampling all over the computer and breaking it ooops felt soo embarassed suppose i better get used to that with a lil one on the way :) 

MMM this food talk is making me hungry i just fancied some crumpets went to put them in and typical no gas so now im munching on some rasberry jelly :) 

Ill try all those tricks tonight as ive not felt bump move yet 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?


----------



## Steffyxx

I wouldnt say so hun but i suppose people have diffrent opinions just think how gutted you will be if you have to buy it full price for the sake of a few weeks :)x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?

No its not too early get spending lol.

Laurietate - wow didn't you do well great bargains :thumbup:.

Just back from Morrisons with my rolls, sausages, tattie scones and 2 fresh cream strawberry oysters (basically just really big strawberry tarts with custard) so off to stuff my face now :haha:.


----------



## laurietate25

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?

I wouldnt say its too early but thats me. I tend to buy alot in the 2nd trimester as u get tired in the third. Plus I have always had prem babies so i get everything sorted for around 30 wks lol.
If there is a bargain then go for it.
I have been looking at prams on ebay i have narrowed it down to just 2 that i like.
1) 2nd hand the mamas and papas joolz in lime £200
2) brand new icandy in sweet pea £500
Massive difference but if i was to get the icandy its about the only thing i will be having that is new!
The pram is the biggest thing i gotta think about for the baby as it means alot to me which one i get as it will be used so much

What prams is everyone else having???


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, we are being given a parm and we will recieve that on the 29th of this month, and the cot and changer could go back if there was a prob at teh 20 week scan in 9days (very much doubt there would be)


----------



## laurietate25

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes, we are being given a parm and we will recieve that on the 29th of this month, and the cot and changer could go back if there was a prob at teh 20 week scan in 9days (very much doubt there would be)

Dont think negatively think positive and all will be fine hun!!
Yes it is nice when u can have quality items given to u second hand as u will need all the oney u can when the baby comes as they aint cheap but well worth it!! I swaying on the whole package for 200 which is a complete bargain!! It includes carrycot, carseat, pram unit etc worth bout 800. x


----------



## laurietate25

DJBSCANNON said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?
> 
> No its not too early get spending lol.
> 
> Laurietate - wow didn't you do well great bargains :thumbup:.
> 
> Just back from Morrisons with my rolls, sausages, tattie scones and 2 fresh cream strawberry oysters (basically just really big strawberry tarts with custard) so off to stuff my face now :haha:.Click to expand...

aww LUSH wish i could eat that much but after one or 2 rolls id be full lol! enjoy it pregnancy doesnt last long!! x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, and actually the pram wasnt ever used. Brought by someone who tried for a baby and could never concieve so even more special and also brand new pram. I asked if they wanted anything towards it and they said its their gift for baby from them :)
I am gonna bite the bullet and buy the cot, i know someone who onlyhas a few weeks to go and struggling to find money, so gonna get it why i have the money and then its one less worry off my chest :)


----------



## laurietate25

?


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes its my 1st, i already have the moses basket and that in the house. Im glad your able to pay your pram off bit by bit. Sorry to hear about what has happened to you this weekend. Im sure you will be perfect, i understand you being upset especialyl with the way he has handled it i wouldnt have taken it well at all. Hope everything gets sorted which ever way things pan out :)


----------



## laura6914

WOW this thread moves so wquick. 

oh JOOooooo you have made me hungry again. back to the cookies i think. lol.

Laurie, im so sorry to hear your having such an awful time at the minute i really am :hugs:

Due#1, definitly go and get the cot, i would if i had the space and the money. After i get the pushchair later its the only thing i have left to buy.i have everything else.


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> WOW this thread moves so wquick.
> 
> oh JOOooooo you have made me hungry again. back to the cookies i think. lol.
> 
> Laurie, im so sorry to hear your having such an awful time at the minute i really am :hugs:
> 
> Due#1, definitly go and get the cot, i would if i had the space and the money. After i get the pushchair later its the only thing i have left to buy.i have everything else.

Wow very organised. I am just being silly cuz i worry after loosing my LO at 7weeks in last pregnancy. I know i shouldnt as im so much past that stage now, and as they say in the "safe stage"


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Laurie - thats awful what a pig, hope your ok sure you'll manage just fine on your own.

Laura - I know what you mean about the thread going so quick I'm struggling to keep up.

Well one roll down one to go and I'm starting to struggle, sure I'll still manage the cake though :haha:.


----------



## MadamRose

I know ive just had my dinner, and bout to go to town to transfer money to pay for the cot and changer. I might have to treat myself to a cake after reading that.
Also going to get some popping candy to see if i can get my LO moving :D


----------



## laura6914

oh due#1 im sure ll will be fine hun, dont worry.

Jo if your struggling send them my way. My stomache is like a bottomless pit today. But then i eat to much, bloat and feel soooo ill. lol. cant win! :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks laura got my anomoly scan in 9days. i dont know why i worry i only saw my LO on sat due to having a little accident a falling over and then it was fine and had such a strong heartbeat. I am just silly. I think the reason is i cant yet image myself holding a baby and it messes with my mind


----------



## DJBSCANNON

laura6914 said:


> My stomache is like a bottomless pit today. But then i eat to much, bloat and feel soooo ill. lol. cant win! :shrug:

:rofl: that made me laugh, its so not fair is it.

Due#1 - let us know if the popping candy works, don't know where I'd get any:shrug:.


----------



## MadamRose

Im gonna try my local corner shop as i doubt anywhere also would sell it. i wont use it until i get home but will update either way. I really need to get moving now, or i wont get to the bank to be able to order my cot and changer. I was only going to get a top cot changer, but it was only extra £10 for free standing changer with 2 shelfs much better deal and wont have to position my cot in a special way to be able to use it now. Im so excited arrrrh feels so real.
Any idea on where to buy cheap cot matresses as it doesnt come with one, and also cheap moses basket stands :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Due #1 - what about Ikea for a mattress I know they have some cheaps ones?


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Due #1 - what about Ikea for a mattress I know they have some cheaps ones?

Thanks im just looking out of the way as i knwo that they prob wont ever be on sale so its not an urgan thing. could even wait until baby is here for one as i will be using moses at 1st. thanks :) now going to town and to get my popping candy :) before i fall :sleep: as feel cold and tired horrible weather


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls you really mustn't talk so much whilst I am at work, takes me ages to catch up! :rofl: It's taken me my whole dinnertime to catch up!

Laurietate - I'm sorry to hear about your pig of a husband. Just one thing about your pram, buying 2nd hand is ace but you must not buy a 2nd hand carseat, you can not guarantee that it's not been in a crash or been damaged in anyway.

Laura you piggy :lol: I've had 2 packets of hula hoops and a jacket potatoe with tuna, cheese and coleslaw today. :rofl: and I just called you a piggy! :lol:

Due#1 - Stay positive! I had a massive argument with my sister this weekend as she thought we where silly buying our nursery furniture and pram before our 20 week scan, I'm sick of people being so fricking negative about our baby! I say go for it. We did :D We have managed to get our pram on the pay when you like scheme and they keep it until we want it.


----------



## juless

Anyone else getting a lot of headaches? I'm getting these terrible ones that start as tension headaches in the back of my neck and last for 2-3 days. I had these before I got pregnant as well, just not as often. I think part of it might be stress as well and constantly worrying about what I need to get done before baby is here and worrying that baby is okay! I'm currently on day 2 of one of these horrid things...
Guess I should clairfy that day 1 of the headache is the really bad day, then it's followed by a couple days of it being there but not as bad - like I still have a headache but it's not as horrible and pounding - it's just hanging around and won't go away. I think this headache is my own fault though.. all weekend I was up super late and not getting as much rest as I should have!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls you really mustn't talk so much whilst I am at work, takes me ages to catch up! :rofl: It's taken me my whole dinnertime to catch up!
> 
> Laurietate - I'm sorry to hear about your pig of a husband. Just one thing about your pram, buying 2nd hand is ace but you must not buy a 2nd hand carseat, you can not guarantee that it's not been in a crash or been damaged in anyway.
> 
> Laura you piggy :lol: I've had 2 packets of hula hoops and a jacket potatoe with tuna, cheese and coleslaw today. :rofl: and I just called you a piggy! :lol:
> 
> Due#1 - Stay positive! I had a massive argument with my sister this weekend as she thought we where silly buying our nursery furniture and pram before our 20 week scan, I'm sick of people being so fricking negative about our baby! I say go for it. We did :D We have managed to get our pram on the pay when you like scheme and they keep it until we want it.

Thanks lol i try to be more positive, i only saw LO on sat and was fine so gonne be positive. I just got back and now ordering the furniture :) its quite good to know once these have arrived and ive recieved the pram. i dont have anything massivley big to buy, just clothes, baby monitors, cot bedding set, and little thigns like thermometers and stuff :)


----------



## laurietate25

well thanks girls for the support, just found out he has been doing it for the last month or so behind me back whilst we been trying to work things out!!
What a complete arshole!!! I dont want contact with him now only that when he picks up regs. x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Juless - certainly sounds like stress related headaches you'll need to try and rest and relax more I know thats easier said than done but you and baby's health most important thing.

Due#1 - bet your excited at ordering your furniture.

Laurie - Can't believe he was doing it behind your back while you thought you were trying to work things out and while your expecting his baby for godsake, I don't think arsehole is a strong enough word for this poor excuse of a man. Really feel for you at the moment but you don't need me to tell you your well shot of him. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

laurietate25 said:


> well thanks girls for the support, just found out he has been doing it for the last month or so behind me back whilst we been trying to work things out!!
> What a complete arshole!!! I dont want contact with him now only that when he picks up regs. x

Aww bless ya hun dont blame you. If he has been like that when your expecting his LO you are better off without him. im sure you will do a brill job. At least you found out the truth now and not months and months down the line


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Juless - certainly sounds like stress related headaches you'll need to try and rest and relax more I know thats easier said than done but you and baby's health most important thing.
> 
> Due#1 - bet your excited at ordering your furniture.
> 
> Laurie - Can't believe he was doing it behind your back while you thought you were trying to work things out and while your expecting his baby for godsake, I don't think arsehole is a strong enough word for this poor excuse of a man. Really feel for you at the moment but you don't need me to tell you your well shot of him. :hugs:

Yay its ordered :happydance: Cotbed due on the 17th and changing table due on the 19th :happydance:
Also got my popping cnady had to buy it with a lolly though so will try that soon :)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Due#1 - At least you've not got too long to wait for it to arrive thats good you'll have fun building it (unless it comes built that is :dohh:), its so exciting getting new things like being a kid at Christmas :haha:.

Good luck with the popping candy.


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Due#1 - At least you've not got too long to wait for it to arrive thats good you'll have fun building it (unless it comes built that is :dohh:), its so exciting getting new things like being a kid at Christmas :haha:.
> 
> Good luck with the popping candy.

Ive just though the changing table is due the same day as my scan, how funny lol. Im so excited. i think we will leave them diasembled until about 30 weeks lol just got them because of the price. in the babys room atm there is a bed we used to use for guests so thats got to be taken down before cot will fit. And my OH will be doing all the work

These are what i ordered 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/changing.jpg
and 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/cotbed.jpg


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow, I can't catch up with everyone as I'm at work but wanted to pop in and welcome the new ladies. 
Congratulations to those who found out what their lil one is ;) 
Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot of boys?? 
Hope everyone had a wonderful Mothers Day!! :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

WOW, you guys have been busy! Just trying to look through the threads, everytime I click a new page.. there's a NEW page in addition to it! I can't keep up! I guess that's what I get for not coming on here yesterday! :haha:

Laura - Im glad to hear your sister is feeling better. Did she recieve your doppler? Has she been able to hear bubs heartbeat?

Buttonnose - I am so sorry about your grandma. :( That's always really hard to deal with. My Grandpa passed away 1.5 years ago... and it was so hard on me. I was very close with him growing up and the hardest part for me, was my daughter was 2 months old when he died (I live about 5 hours away) and I couldn't manage to get down there to see him (due to crappy winter storms)... and he died before he ever saw her. :( It still bothers me... but I like to think he can see her now, even if it's not the same. :hugs: Keep your chin up... hopefully she will make it until cupcake arrives!

So how was everyones weekend? Mine was okay. I'm STILL sick with this cold! :growlmad: Yeah.. not impressed. But yesterday was Mothers Day here... so I wanted to wish you all a Happy Mothers Day as well! My hubby bought me this little statue of a pregnant lady! It's so cute! Have a look:
https://www.babybuds.com.au/webfiles/BabybudsAU/webpages/images/10532/26082_72_335_lg.jpg

Anyways, I thought it was really sweet for Mothers Day! :D

I also wanted to congratulate all you ladies who found out what you're having!!! LOTS of blue bumps!!! :happydance: And welcome newbies! :D

OH, and 4 weeks TODAY until my scan! I cannot WAIT! :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?

Definitely not too early! I had my crib (cot) by 15 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter. My dad actually bought it for us and he just couldn't wait! lol


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Due#1 - At least you've not got too long to wait for it to arrive thats good you'll have fun building it (unless it comes built that is :dohh:), its so exciting getting new things like being a kid at Christmas :haha:.
> 
> Good luck with the popping candy.

It worked baby was having a party. Dont know if it will work for everyone but did for me. I might have to try this trick again if baby gets lazy :winkwink: going to try the bath trick tonight also


----------



## MommyKC

juless said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of headaches? I'm getting these terrible ones that start as tension headaches in the back of my neck and last for 2-3 days. I had these before I got pregnant as well, just not as often. I think part of it might be stress as well and constantly worrying about what I need to get done before baby is here and worrying that baby is okay! I'm currently on day 2 of one of these horrid things...
> Guess I should clairfy that day 1 of the headache is the really bad day, then it's followed by a couple days of it being there but not as bad - like I still have a headache but it's not as horrible and pounding - it's just hanging around and won't go away. I think this headache is my own fault though.. all weekend I was up super late and not getting as much rest as I should have!

I've been getting some nasty headaches... but my midwife told me it can be from a vitamin E defficiency (common in pregnancy) or when I'm dehydrated. I find if I drink a lot of water, my headache tends to get better. Or try putting a cool cloth on your head/neck to see if it helps?


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi quick question ladies, im 19weeks on wed, scan in 9days, seen cot is sale and not sure if it will still be avaliavle then do you think its too ealry to get cot and changer?
> 
> Definitely not too early! I had my crib (cot) by 15 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter. My dad actually bought it for us and he just couldn't wait! lolClick to expand...

Thanks, well its on order now away way, 1st thing due 17 and 2nd item due 19th may day of my scan :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Oh well thats exciting! I couldnt wait to get my crib/change table! We had everything assembled and put in the baby's room (with my daughter) by the time I was 25 weeks I think! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Oh well thats exciting! I couldnt wait to get my crib/change table! We had everything assembled and put in the baby's room (with my daughter) by the time I was 25 weeks I think! :haha:

I can see me being like that. got the moses basket and everything else lol. And being given a pram at the end of the month, so when i got that and these 2 things arrive i will only have little bits and bobs to buy all of the big stuff is out the way


----------



## littleredhen

I just wanted to check in and update (its been a loooong time!!) I am due on the 6th and I am team PINK!!!!!! I hope you ladies are doing well! I see that someone is having some drama with their man but I have no idea what...I am going to skim through and see what this is about and put in my two cents if thats okay??? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Due #1-2010 - Wow good for you! You basically have all the big necessities! Thats what we did too... I found its better to pick up odds and ends throughout pregnancy rather then spending a fortune all at once.

litteredhen - Congrats on your pink bump!!! Having a little girl is truly amazing, trust me! And Im not sure whats going on about one of these gals with their man either... I coudln't find the beginning of that thread! lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, we have alot of neutral clothes 2, and stocked up on size 1 nappies from free cupons lol, and also got johnsons baby stuff stocked up from the baby event, already got the mat for the top of the changer :)
So all i need is clothes when we know the sex, bedding sets for cot and moses basket, themomether, baby monitors and all things like that.
Already got bottles also for when i want to start expressiong or if baby needs water.
I cant beleive im so organised tbh


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes, we have alot of neutral clothes 2, and stocked up on size 1 nappies from free cupons lol, and also got johnsons baby stuff stocked up from the baby event, already got the mat for the top of the changer :)
> So all i need is clothes when we know the sex, bedding sets for cot and moses basket, themomether, baby monitors and all things like that.
> Already got bottles also for when i want to start expressiong or if baby needs water.
> I cant beleive im so organised tbh

Well thats awesome! :thumbup: You'll feel alot less panicky when you get closer to the birth, knowing you have everything! :D

I havent bought any clothes yet because we have TONNES of girl clothes from my daughter, if its a girl... and my friend dropped off a bunch of boy clothes last week... in case it's a boy. So once we know, I will start sorting through the stuff, and picking out whatever I can use and the rest will go to goodwill or my best friend who is having a girl (if I'm having a boy!)... and THEN we will start buying some new outfits too.
We also bought a big box of size 1 diapers last week... I always have tonnes of johnson products for my daughter so I dont know if we'll buy much more... maybe a couple bottles to put away for this baby but we always have tonnes of it in the house. I want to buy a new change pad for the top of the change table since the one from my daughter is getting ripped (the plastic part) and I have to keep several blankets on top of it. We also need a new insert for the tub to bathe baby... and some new soothers, etc. But we already have bottles too, thermometers... we'll need new bedding if its a boy and I need to buy a new monitor because again, my daughters is getting worn out! :haha:

I just cant wait to find out what we're having so I can get the rest of this shopping DONE! :rofl:


----------



## littleredhen

laurietate25 said:


> well thanks girls for the support, just found out he has been doing it for the last month or so behind me back whilst we been trying to work things out!!
> What a complete arshole!!! I dont want contact with him now only that when he picks up regs. x

Wow this thread moves fast!!! I've looked and don't see anything from you but it sounds like whatever he did, its pretty bad. I know I don't know you or any of the details but I just want you to know that it sounds like this man is an ass and doesnt deserve you or your 3 beautiful boys (congrats on your new LO being a boy!!). You deserve only the best!! Good luck hun! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes, ive seen a cute winnie the pooh bath themometer for £1, in pink/blue will wait til i know the sex til i get one. Is there anything else you can think of i need im so scared of forgetting something lol.
Least you have clothes for either sex. I am not bothered with it wearing neutral things and 2nd hand things. But i want a few special outfits for its 1st ever outfit and also for going home and stuff liek that :)


----------



## littleredhen

Thank you MommyKC!! I am sooo excited to be having a little girl!!! I have been telling my DH from the begining that if its a girl I want a chandelier in her room and when the sono tech said "It's a girl" I started crying and looked at DH and said "I get to buy a chandelier". He busted out crying and laughing when I said it...we were both really pulling for a girl. It was the sweetest moment and I have been on cloud nine since!!


----------



## Steffyxx

I have been buying little bits like towels got all of my feeding things from asda baby event while they were half price but im so DESPERATE to start buying lil outfits and clothes but waiting to find out if its an isabelle or an ethan first :) 

couldnt resist buying this after my first scan though  https://www.mothercare.com/Disney-T...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

x


----------



## MadamRose

Ah thats another thing for the list towels :) i havent got them i need to get some. Love the roo one they do in tesco so cute !!!


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010... I know this might sound strange but can I ask your name? It seems silly to keep calling you by "Due #1-2010" lol...
I have one of those bath thermometers, only its shaped like a turtle. I actually lent to my pregnant friend, since I hardly ever used it... so she could test the bath water before hopping in... since its bad to have hot baths while pregnant. So she still has it.
Ummm let me think of some essentials that I used all the time with my daughter(that you havent mentioned)....
-Baby Wash Cloths /towels
-Recieving blankets (good for when baby spits up)
-Onesies/sleepers
-Soothers (just because my daughter loved to suck on anything and everything lol)
-A musical mobile or CD player in their room to play soft music
-Baby swing (you don't NEED this right away but it works wonders when baby is fussy - I could put Kyree in it, turn it on... and she'd go to sleep! :D)
-A carseat insert that zips up, to keep them warm
-Baby products (baby powder, baby wash, diaper cream, wipes, diapers)
-Bottle rack (to put sterilized bottles on to let them dry)
-Diaper Bag

I think those are the main ones... and neutral clothes are fine with me too! I dont want to buy anything NEW until I know what we're having! ;)

And litteredhen... that's really sweet! :cry: A chandelier will look gorgeous in her room! There is something extra sweet about little girls! I wouldnt trade my little princess for ANYTHING in the world (goes without saying!) lol I was so happy when I found out she was a girl too... I always wanted that mummy-daughter relationship. This time, I really don't mind either way. I would LOVE a little boy, to have one of each... but another little girl would be just as precious!!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Due#1 -so the popping candy worked :thumbup: fab will have to try that.

MommyKC - your statue is so nice what a lovely thing for your OH to have got you.

Littleredhen - I'm due on the 6th too and having a girl :happydance: so I will have 2 princesses and a prince. I find my daughter a lot more expensive to buy for as theres so much choice for clothing and pretty things for their rooms and now I'm going to have two I'll be well and truely skint, never mind thier worth it :cloud9:.


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Due#1 -so the popping candy worked :thumbup: fab will have to try that.
> 
> MommyKC - your statue is so nice what a lovely thing for your OH to have got you.
> 
> Littleredhen - I'm due on the 6th too and having a girl :happydance: so I will have 2 princesses and a prince. I find my daughter a lot more expensive to buy for as theres so much choice for clothing and pretty things for their rooms and now I'm going to have two I'll be well and truely skint, never mind thier worth it :cloud9:.


Hi Jo,

How did you get on with the moving people??? I do feel for you as it is majorly stressful what you're doing, it's bad enough organising a house move whilst pregnant (which we done with Callum), let alone moving to another country. I'm sure once all the initial planning/booking things have been done, then everything else will fall into place and just keep thinking of the wonderful life you will be leading over there. Can you hear the jealousy here LOL!!!!:haha:

I've been to a zoo/farm/play place with Callum and a friend and her boy today, i'm absolutely shattered now and can't quite believe how much these places charge to get in!!! My friend who I met there is due in 2 weeks time, so she was waddling around lol!!!!

Anyway, I hope you're okay and just wanted to say those tatties you have, we used to come to a place called Stewerton (not sure on the spelling!!) a lot when a friend lived there and we was always in Asda buying those tatties and I used to bring them home, so you are seriously making my mouth water thinking of them!!

Karenxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen,

Got the first shipping quote in £4126!!!!! I was hoping for nearer the £3500 but we've still got three quotes to come in so fingers crossed one of them will be cheaper. Hoping house sale will be concluded this week but you know how slow Solicitors are. Don't be too jealous you'll be there soon enough and we can meet up with our LO's and have coffee or no Lo's and have some wine :haha:.

Those parks are really dear which is a shame cause their a really good day out but yeah I can imagine how tired you are now. Can't wait till I'm waddling lol!!!

My two tattie scone and sausage rolls have really filled me up (and not forgetting the cake lol) don't think I'll be having much for dinner tonight but I do still have my other cake to eat mmm :haha:.

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

H2B won't get me any popping candy :( Say's I have to leave our little boy alone and that he will move when he is ready so off for a bath and tapping the sides it is then! :rofl:

It's my 16 week appointment tomorrow, have a feeling I may have SPD :( Walking and sitting down is so painful!


----------



## MommyKC

Wow sorry to be nosey DJB but those are expensive moving costs! You must be moving pretty far... but that's exciting I bet!
I would love to move somewhere brand new, like a new country! :D

And what is this "popping candy"???? lol


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi MommyKC - we're moving to Australia so yeah its expensive but I suppose its still cheaper than replacing everything over there.

Popping Candy I'm trying to think how to describe it, its a sweet looks a bit like bright coloured grit and when you put it in your mouth it pops and crackles - hope that makes sense its quite weird stuff lol.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

brunettebimbo said:


> H2B won't get me any popping candy :( Say's I have to leave our little boy alone and that he will move when he is ready so off for a bath and tapping the sides it is then! :rofl:
> 
> It's my 16 week appointment tomorrow, have a feeling I may have SPD :( Walking and sitting down is so painful!

:rofl: we'll all be in the bath tonight tapping away.

Hope you don't have SPD I had it in my last pregnancy and ended up on crutches its really not nice I'm dreading it will happen this time. Good luck tomorrow and fingers crossed its not SPD.


----------



## MommyKC

Wow Australia??? Lucky you!!! I have always wanted to visit there... let alone move there! I am a BIG fan of HOT weather (yeah I know, why do I live in Canada? lol).... so I would be in heaven over there!

And popping candy makes sense now... I thought you guys were talking about eating it to get baby moving? lol Does it work? We have the same stuff, over here it's call "Pop Rocks".... looks like little candy rocks that pop and crackle in your mouth. That stuff is yummy! I havent had it in years! :D


----------



## PreggyEggy

Woooow, this thread moves so fast! I can never keep up, lol.

I like the idea of popping candy! I've started to feel a few light movements now and again, but I loooove popping candy, so if I get some and get lots of good kicks, I'll be very happy! :D

Argh, my scan is next week. So close! I keep alternating between being really excited, and really worried, haha. I just hope everything is fine in there!

DJBSCANNON - WOW! Moving to Australia must be so exciting! :D Good luck!


----------



## MommyKC

I have found a new vice... I bought dill pickle flavoured sunflower seeds today (in the shell so I don't pig out TOO much lol) and I haven't stopped eating them!!! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

PreggyEggy said:


> Argh, my scan is next week. So close! I keep alternating between being really excited, and really worried, haha. I just hope everything is fine in there!

I know the feeling! I am SO excited for my scan, to see what we're having... but then I keep thinking "what if they find something wrong?".... but I try to stay positive! ;)


----------



## DJBSCANNON

PreggyEggy said:


> Woooow, this thread moves so fast! I can never keep up, lol.
> 
> I like the idea of popping candy! I've started to feel a few light movements now and again, but I loooove popping candy, so if I get some and get lots of good kicks, I'll be very happy! :D
> 
> Argh, my scan is next week. So close! I keep alternating between being really excited, and really worried, haha. I just hope everything is fine in there!
> 
> DJBSCANNON - WOW! Moving to Australia must be so exciting! :D Good luck!

Hi we're due on the same day, I have my 20wk scan next week too can't wait to see my little girl again :happydance:. I know the excited/worried feeling only too well especially with this move to Oz. Are you finding out what your having?

MommyKC - I can understand why your in Canada it looks absolutely stunning the scenery is breathtaking your lucky to live in such a beautiful country.


----------



## MommyKC

DJBSCANNON said:


> MommyKC - I can understand why your in Canada it looks absolutely stunning the scenery is breathtaking your lucky to live in such a beautiful country.

Well, you are right about that. Especially where I live (Northern Ontario) where the lakes and forests and rocky hills are gorgeous... but I guess the cold winters tend to get to me. We do have pretty hot summers here at least... but the cold and I do NOT mix well! :haha:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

MommyKC said:


> Well, you are right about that. Especially where I live (Northern Ontario) where the lakes and forests and rocky hills are gorgeous... but I guess the cold winters tend to get to me. We do have pretty hot summers here at least... but the cold and I do NOT mix well! :haha:

Sounds beautiful with the forests and lakes, am with you 100% about the cold I can't stand being cold and living in Scotland I'm cold all the time and we don't get hot summers :nope: so fed up with the weather here and its a shame cause I love Scotland it too has some stunning breathtaking scenery and I will really miss that but I NEED SOME HEAT :haha:.


----------



## MommyKC

Well I dont blame you ONE bit! Scotland does seem beautiful (I have only seen it in pictures) for the landscapes as well... but I have heard it doesn't get very warm either. I am like you, I'm ALWAYS cold. And I hate it. Even when it's "decent" to everyone else outside, I still find it cold! I like it to be stifling hot! Give me that humid, sticky heat any day! lol :thumbup:
I bet you will love Australia too! Scenery may not be as beautiful but I bet the weather makes up for it! :D


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Got the first shipping quote in £4126!!!!! I was hoping for nearer the £3500 but we've still got three quotes to come in so fingers crossed one of them will be cheaper. Hoping house sale will be concluded this week but you know how slow Solicitors are. Don't be too jealous you'll be there soon enough and we can meet up with our LO's and have coffee or no Lo's and have some wine :haha:.
> 
> Those parks are really dear which is a shame cause their a really good day out but yeah I can imagine how tired you are now. Can't wait till I'm waddling lol!!!
> 
> My two tattie scone and sausage rolls have really filled me up (and not forgetting the cake lol) don't think I'll be having much for dinner tonight but I do still have my other cake to eat mmm :haha:.
> 
> Jo xx

Hi,

Those were the same prices roughly that we was quoted, although that was without the blimin digger/work van/trailer, with them they wanted near on £7000.00. But, like you said to someone else, it's still cheaper than replacing everything over there and also it might be nice to have your familiar things arrive. When will the container go???

I stopped in to Asda on the way back from the farm today and picked up some more bits for baby, I haven't got much to get now. I've just got the horrible task of going through all of Callum's old clothes and washing/ironing them lol!!!! I want to get everything done and everything bought ready for when i'm around 32 weeks as because Callum was premature, they have said there is a big chance that I will have another prem, so need to be sorted before then.

Karenxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

MommyKC - I am exactly the same everyones walking about with jumpers or cardi's on and heres me with jumper and fleece jacket and I'm still cold I just don't get it.

Hoping Oz will give us the outdoor lifestyle we're looking for and a slightly better quality of life.

Tummy's talking to me again so going for some food now.

Catch up soon.

Jo xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

cjh;5336384
Hi said:

> Wow £7,000 thats a lot. I'd rather have our stuff than have to start again and it will help the kids settle having their own things.
> 
> Your getting really organised don't envy you with the washing and ironing though :haha:. Will they just keep a close eye on you nearer the time in case you go early again or not?
> 
> Jo x


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> cjh;5336384
> Hi said:
> 
> Wow £7,000 thats a lot. I'd rather have our stuff than have to start again and it will help the kids settle having their own things.
> 
> Your getting really organised don't envy you with the washing and ironing though :haha:. Will they just keep a close eye on you nearer the time in case you go early again or not?
> 
> Jo x
> 
> Well i'm under consultant care and I see them for the first time on Friday, so I guess i'll find out what they have planned for me then. I already know that I can't have the baby at the maternity unit that I want to go to unless I can reach 37 weeks but,i've also been told that's unlikely!!! I'll let you know what happens on Friday.Click to expand...


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Keep us posted.

Away for my dinner now I've been on here way too much today :haha:.

Jo xx


----------



## Newt4

TEAM PINK! 

Im shocked no sickness at all I totally thought it was a boy.


----------



## MommyKC

Newt4 said:


> TEAM PINK!
> 
> Im shocked no sickness at all I totally thought it was a boy.

Congrats on your pink bump!!! So exciting! :D


----------



## Newt4

Does the video work for you guys?

https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r278/newtabix/th_BABY_5.jpg


----------



## Snowbean

Had 20 wk scan today, its a BOY :o) hurray...but worried because he has swollen kidneys and I don't get another scan for 12 weeks. 12 weeks of worry :O( and I hoped today would be putting my mind at rest. Anyone elses aby have this? what does it mean? can I do anything?


----------



## MommyKC

Newt... I couldnt view your video but Im at work... and everything is blocked here. :blush:
I will try it when I get home! :)

And congrats Snowbean on your blue bump! That's very exciting! Don't worry about the swollen kidney. I know it's hard... but with my daughter, she had TWO abnormalities show up on her 19 week scan (in her brain and heart) that were both soft markers for Downs Syndrome... so I was very worried about her. But I had a follow up scan at 33 weeks and everything had resolved itself, and she was born perfectly healthy! Sometimes these scans just pick up every little thing, even though they aren't harmful... it's their policy to further investigate. But I'm sure you're little man is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## Serenity81

Oh my goodness ladies there has been about 20 pages since I was on last night, lol. I am so so so so so excited, it is finally my 20 week scan tomorrow and I cannot wait. I am also looking forward to making sure bubs is fine after being so ill this weekend. cjh, I am doing a lot better thanks but still not 100%. I can still only eat soup and bread as anything else makes me want to throw up. I can't wait until I am feeling properly well again :( . xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Aw Newt4, welcome to team pink, that's fantastic. I really thought I was having a boy, who knows maybe I might be, lol I have my 20 week scan tomorrow so I will be asking the sonographer to double check. I had no morning sickness either. Hi Snowbean, haven't seen you on here for ages. Congratulations on your blue bump, I'm really sorry to hear you are so worried. I'm afraid I dont have any answers for you but I hope everything turns out ok, sending you huge hugs xxxx


----------



## cjh

Serenity81 said:


> Oh my goodness ladies there has been about 20 pages since I was on last night, lol. I am so so so so so excited, it is finally my 20 week scan tomorrow and I cannot wait. I am also looking forward to making sure bubs is fine after being so ill this weekend. cjh, I am doing a lot better thanks but still not 100%. I can still only eat soup and bread as anything else makes me want to throw up. I can't wait until I am feeling properly well again :( . xxxx


Good luck for tomorrow, I hope everything is okay xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats Newt Team :pink: your video is fab she looks so comfy and cosy in there and very chilled out. I too am having a girl and I had loads of morning sickness.

Congrats Snowbean on Team :blue: hope everything turns out ok with baby shame you have to wait so long.

Serenity - Glad you are getting back to normal. Surely your not doubting your having a girl? must admit I am a bit apprehensive that at my 20wk scan they'll say its a boy :wacko:. Good luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on.

Well I've had my dinner and my other cake :haha: so I'm off for a bath now to do some tapping lol!!!! lets hope it works.

Catch up with you all later.

Jo xx


----------



## Serenity81

Thanks cjh for your kind words. 
Jo, the only reason I am doubting that bubs is a girl is because of my bloody mother in law, she planted the seed of doubt in my mind because she is refusing to accept it as according to her its impossible to tell the sex at 16 weeks. Now I'm paranoid that I will be taking all the pretty girls clothes back! xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL all you ladies with your tapping in the bath! I remember always feeling lots of movement with my daughter in the bath, but not until 20-22 weeks. I can't wait for that! :happydance:

Right now, the most movement I feel is when I'm sitting, kind of hunched over... or when I'm laying flat on my back in bed. And the movement has been very random and not frequent at all! I want to start feeling bubs kick me all day long!


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity81 said:


> Jo, the only reason I am doubting that bubs is a girl is because of my bloody mother in law, she planted the seed of doubt in my mind because she is refusing to accept it as according to her its impossible to tell the sex at 16 weeks. Now I'm paranoid that I will be taking all the pretty girls clothes back! xxxx

Ugh - don't you just hate that? When I was pregnant with my daughter, this lady I work with who claims she just "knows" things... and is usually RIGHT... was so sure I was having a boy. At this point, I already had tonnes of girlie things. But she was positive I was having a boy! Thank goodness she was wrong! :haha: and I had a beautiful little girl... but it sucks being paranoid for a while!
Don't worry, I'm sure you're little peanut is still a girl... and try to ignore what other people say. That's the same reason I never tell family what names we're thinking of for baby (never told a soul what our daughters name was until she was born!) because I would rather not hear anyone's opinions about it! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

i sure have missed a lot :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hey Em!
Yes you have! :haha:... I didn't come on here yesterday and I had like 12 pages to catch up on today so I just skimmed through! lol


----------



## Serenity81

Thanks MommyKC, I can't believe how adamant she is that the gender scan was wrong. The last time she came to visit she was saying Oh my god Amanda look at all these girls clothes, I hope you're not going to be too upset taking them back. She said you can even tell from the scan photo's that bubs is a boy because he looks like one! We aren't telling anyone our name choices either because people's unwanted opinions can be extremely annoying. xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Heya Katieee ;) aww, yeah i'm so confused about what we're talking about! guess i'll just have to fill in the blanks later :) 
how're you and bumpy today? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity81 - Yeah I wouldn't worry! What a silly woman! :rofl: She thinks the scan "looks like a boy"??? Babies look like BABIES, especially while in the uterus! And smart move about the names too! ;) We made the mistake, when I was pregnant with my daughter, of telling people some boy names we liked... and they got shot down by my in-laws... so I told my hubby "that's it, we won't tell anyone anything anymore!"

Em... yeah there's too many pages to really get caught up unless you have an hour to spare! :haha: I'm good today. Still sick...:growlmad: This cold just isn't going away! I actually feel kind of worse today (since I have a cough now on top of my stuffy sinuses)... so yeah, that's not fun... but baby seems good! I felt an actual little kick this morning. Nothing since, but it was VERY obvious! And a few nights ago, I was laying in bed and poking at my tummy, and I think I happened to poke bubs right when he kicked me... so I really felt his little poke! Not with my fingers, obviously, but I could REALLY feel it my tummy! Very exciting! :happydance:

How are you and baby today?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'm going to bed soon! i'm so sad, but got work to do and school in the morning :( can't wait until exam leave starts and i get to sleep!! Oo that sounds so precious :cloud9: i really want to know if what i'm feeling is actually the baby and not gas (tmi)
we're doing good today, just tired and haven't felt bubs move at all. only 10 days until gender scann!!! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I don't blame you.. its about 9:30pm there right now? Im usually in bed by 10pm every night! :D
Why are you sad??? :(
And with first babies, it's hard to tell if what you're feeling is baby or gas... but there really is a difference! The baby feels more like a muscle twitch or like someone is lightly tapping the inside of your tummy, and it's usually in the same spot, it just repeats itself several times... gas feels more gurgly and moves around more.

And at this point, its normal not to feel baby move very often. At 18-19 weeks, I remember I would go 3-4 days, or even a week without feeling anything with my daughter.

And lucky, only 10 days!!! :happydance:.... 4 weeks EXACTLY for me! :(


----------



## going_crazy

:rofl: Wow ladies - there is no way I can keep up with this thread!!! 

So.............

Congrats everyone on team :pink:
Congrats everyone on team :blue:
Congrats everyone on team :yellow:
Good luck to all those with scans coming up
Good luck to anyone moving home
:hugs: to everyone who needs it
:hugs: to anyone I've left out!!

:rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

yeahh it is :D i try to, but i always have so much work - and end up on here :rofl: doesn't matter, just the woes of teen life.. :rofl: muscle twitch? i'll try and remember that! i know, i'm so excitedd :happydance: 4 weeks isn't too bad! xx


----------



## Serenity81

Yeah I couldn't believe she said that the scan photo looked like a boy either! And I can't believe I have let her get to me and worry that at the scan tomorrow I am going to get told that I am having a boy. Its not that I would be unhappy about a baby boy it would just be a shock thats all. People are so rude when you are pregnant, they seem to think it makes you a lesser human being when infact being pregnant is the complete opposite. Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly :( xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah well that sounds like me... I am actually at work right now, but I often open B&B and leave it open... and periodically check it during slow times. And I remember the woes of teenage life... I can only imagine how much harder it would be at times, expecting a baby. :( But chin up! :hugs:

And that's the best I can explain it... gas feels more INSIDE, like deep in your intestines/stomach, etc... where as baby feels more like he/she is poking at your muscles... and it really felt similar to a muscle twitch in the beginning and other women I've talked to agree... so keep an eye out for that!

And 4 weeks really isn't bad... I know. That's not long. I mean I've had this appointment booked for nearly 6 weeks now! But it just FEELS long! :haha:


----------



## faithie

Hi. I think this is a great idea, keeping track of all the October due dates and genders :). My due date is October 3rd, 2010. I'd like to say that I think I am having a girl. That may just be wishful thinking though. My mom and my hubby want a girl. I just want a healthy baby. I may find out at an ultrasound later this week or next week. (it's being booked tomorrow).


----------



## Serenity81

Ha ha ha going_crazy I laughed so much when I read your post and almost wet myself as I'm bursting for a wee, lol. I cant keep up with this thread either there are too many pages. How's things with you and hubby? Are things looking any better on the job front?xxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Serenity81 said:


> Ha ha ha going_crazy I laughed so much when I read your post and almost wet myself as I'm bursting for a wee, lol. I cant keep up with this thread either there are too many pages. How's things with you and hubby? Are things looking any better on the job front?xxxx

It's really depressing not having an income, and it's hard us living in each others pockets, but things have got to start getting better soon - right??

Hubby has an interview Weds, but the thought of an employment tribunal hanging over him is very stressful!

Thank you for thinking of us xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Yeah well that sounds like me... I am actually at work right now, but I often open B&B and leave it open... and periodically check it during slow times. And I remember the woes of teenage life... I can only imagine how much harder it would be at times, expecting a baby. :( But chin up! :hugs:
> 
> And that's the best I can explain it... gas feels more INSIDE, like deep in your intestines/stomach, etc... where as baby feels more like he/she is poking at your muscles... and it really felt similar to a muscle twitch in the beginning and other women I've talked to agree... so keep an eye out for that!
> 
> And 4 weeks really isn't bad... I know. That's not long. I mean I've had this appointment booked for nearly 6 weeks now! But it just FEELS long! :haha:

lol i do that, would at school, but they block all the sites ;) i'm trying it's just so damn hard! but thankyouu :hugs: lol Ok, that does make sense.. i think? aww, it feels like forever until i actually get to hold them :( wish i could just go to sleep and wake up on my DD xx


----------



## Serenity81

going_crazy, I really feel for you, it must be awful what you are both going through and all the uncertainty of what's coming next. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that hubby gets the job on Wednesday, I found it hard when my other half was out of work as it felt very claustrophobic sometimes him always being at home so I can understand how it's difficult to adjust, but hey he will be out from under your feet in no time when he gets a new job and things will pick up hun, just keep faith xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Snowbean said:


> Had 20 wk scan today, its a BOY :o) hurray...but worried because he has swollen kidneys and I don't get another scan for 12 weeks. 12 weeks of worry :O( and I hoped today would be putting my mind at rest. Anyone elses aby have this? what does it mean? can I do anything?

I think I may be blind but I can't see you on the list! What date are you due?

Congrats on your baby boy, we are having a boy too :mrgreen:

12 weeks is a long time to wait, did they say why it would be that long?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Girls H2B and I where talking the other night about our 20 weeks scan, after all that upset I had the other week when I found out I was having a boy I now couldn't deal with it if at the 20 week scan they told us we where having a girl and the first scan was wrong, H2B agree's too. We just want to meet our little boy:cloud9:


----------



## mummyconfused

Hey ladies, just wondering if anyone has been feeling really wet down there? and having sharp pains? Im worried!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wet yep! Still scares me!

I sometimes get pains just inside my vagin (sorry TMI) but they do pass, think it's just everything adjusting!

If your worried Hun ring your midwife, trust your instincts :)


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

i havent read through the thousands of pages. My you were all chatty yesterday after i logged off. lol. 

Mummyconfused yep im wet to, and get pains nearly everyday. nothing to worry about. :thumbup:

Well girls had a dream last night had a little girl. I was in the new car filling up at the petrol station when the car set on fire and i had to get her out quickly. It was so scarey. but god she was soooo beautiful she really was. She was about 3 months old with hardly any hair but what she did have was blonde,like her daddy. Was so amazing. :happydance:
Got a travel ststem yesterday and having it delivered in 3-5 days to the house. I cant wait to practice putting the seat in and out of the car. lol. how sad am i. 

How is everyone else this morning?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate those dreams! :(

I'm not too bad, I really want McDonalds so think I might set off earlier so I can get one! :lol:

I have my 16 week check up today at 2.30 :)


----------



## laura6914

ooohhhhh chick, i want one now you have mentioned it. And im already at work. :( Looks like its toast for me. lol. 

Yey, hope everything goes well chick. You will get the hear babys heart beat to :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It has taken me ages to find him the last 2 times with the doppler, he has gone right close to my back! Little monkey!

I've talked myself out of McDonalds, I still have a wedding dress to get in and I had two at weekend!:blush:


----------



## laura6914

Well if your not having it how about you be a star, go and pick one up and send it my way :rofl:
Bet your getting very excited aboyt the big day now arent you. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think your just a little far away don't you? :rofl:
Those 2 slices of toast went down nicely :), might even make a 3rd! 

I am yep, just not liking the thought of final payments!:wacko:


----------



## laura6914

Im off to have my toast in a sec. yummy. 

Just been talking to one of the women at work. She has just coime back of maternity leave and was telling me all about her labour and her little boys. I really cant wait for it all. Im so excited. In just over a week ill be half way there :shock:


----------



## Serenity81

Morning ladies, I have hardly slept a wink last night as I have my 20 week scan today and I am soooooooo excited. It isn't until lunchtime but I want to go now, lol. That's great that you got your travel system Laura, I can't wait to get my pram next month. I am just trying to sort out and decorate the nursery at the moment. 
BrunetteBimbo have a great time at your appointment today xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone :wave:

Good luck today Serenity let us know how you got on as soon as you get back, can't believe your MIL silly woman would love to see her face when she realises she's wrong.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

Morning serenity morning Jo :wave:

Serenity, have a fantastic time today., Im ssoooooo jealous. I have to wait another 2 weeks for my scan. 

Im submitting my materniyt leave plan at work today. i start it on the 19th July but as i have holiday left to tak ill be leaving the 9th July and im never coming back. I really cant WAIT :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Serenity81

Ha ha, thanks Jo. Maybe I should take a picture of her face when I tell her just so as I have my reminder of the moment! And thanks I will let you all know when I get back how things went. xxxx


----------



## Soos

i caught flu!! boo!! weather is so wonderful, it's 20C outside, sun is shining, everything is green and bright and wonderful and i'm laying in my bed. 
on a positive note, chicken soup that my mom brought me was FANTASTIC, God bless you, momma!


----------



## laura6914

morning soos, aw hun hope you feel better soon. that chicken soup does sound very yummy though. :thumbup:


----------



## subaru555

Mmmm you made me want mcd's ! 

Got my bump band today, it's great :)

Finding that toast doesn't fill me in the morning or special K...dont know what else to have as I'm such a fussy eater. Can't be bothered today, had nightmare last night so really tired.

I'm finding it really hard to breathe like every breath is twice as hard to get in! Can't wait to speak to midwife about it.

*Yawn*!! 

Still can't believe he's a boy! :D


----------



## Soos

thanks, Laura!

yeah it was soo good:) mom will stay over here till hubs is home (YAAY) this means yummy teas with all sort of jams, delicious dinner and i can stay in bed! living 15 min away from parents is the best thing that can happen to a human being lol


----------



## laura6914

Subaru, i have that sometimes to. only get it when im tired. my MW said its nothing to worry about, just one of the weird and wonderful things associated with pregnancy. 
Im munching on a pack of choc chip cookies again. yummy. 

Soos, ah thats lovely of her. I cant wait to live closer to my family again. I live 120 miles away at the minute. Mpving closer when the baby is here so will only be an hour away. 

Does everyone seems to have a major appitite one day and none the next? Or is that just me. lol.


----------



## shareema

Hiya I haven't been here for a while could you add me for 26/10 please? 
I had an easy first 7 weeks and the s**t hit the fan, could not eat(lost 6kgs), congestion, migraines, vomiting, exhaustion, you all know what I'm talking about, still not feeling great but getting there.
I'm telling myself it's all worth it. But I have to say I'm not enjoying the pregnancy so far and was feeling guilty about that but reading on the net I saw that many women where like me and that there was nothing wrong with us. I'm now hoping to have better weeks coming up.
Hope most of you are sailing through it all)


----------



## buttonnose82

eek getting soooooooo close to half way! can't believe how fast it has come around!


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> lol i do that, would at school, but they block all the sites ;) i'm trying it's just so damn hard! but thankyouu :hugs: lol Ok, that does make sense.. i think? aww, it feels like forever until i actually get to hold them :( wish i could just go to sleep and wake up on my DD xx

Aww don't say that Em.... With my daughter, I rushed my entire pregnancy wanting it to be over so I could meet her... and don't get me wrong, I LOVE having her with me... but about 3 months after her birth, I REALLY missed the feeling of being pregnant. So try to enjoy it! Because once it's over, you will miss it! Just wait until you start feeling REAL movement... like actual kicks and rolls, it's so amazing! And since this is my LAST pregnancy, I'm not rushing it this time! I just want to know what we're having and then this pregnancy can take it's sweet @$$ time! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies!!!

Serenity... good luck at your scan today!!! You said it was at noon? So you must have been there already! Be sure to let us know ASAP how it went!

Soos... Im sorry to hear you're sick.... I'm still sick too! And I'm at work. :( I'm sticking it out because I don't want to use all my sick days just because of this stupid cold/flu... but it's REALLY hanging on! I have had this for almost a week and no sign of improvement at ALL yet! I'm starting to get really mad! lol :growlmad: But that was lovely of your mum, to bring you soup!!! Feel better hun! :hugs:

And you ladies are making me want McDonald's! LOL I havent had it in AGES but I could definitely go for a Big Mac right about now... *drool*

And mommyconfused... the "wetness" is definitely normal... and be prepared for it to get MUCH worse! I remember in the third trimester, with my daughter, I had to change my undies several times a day just to keep dry... or wear a pantyliner. Yeah, it can be scary but the rule of thumb is if you are soaking a pad every 1-2 hours, then you may be leaking and need to get to the hospital. Any less than that, it's just good ol' discharge! ;)


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> Does everyone seems to have a major appitite one day and none the next? Or is that just me. lol.

Nope you're not alone! I'm the same way. Some days I feel like I could eat everything and then some days I barely munch on anything.

*I wanted to ask you ladies, because of this nasty cold/flu I have... I have been coughing like MAD, to the point my whole body hurts. My abs, my back, even my head hurts every time I cough.  Would this be harmful to bubs at all??? Since they say NOT to workout your stomach muscles in pregnancy? *


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, I am back and on cloud 9. The scan went fantastically well and our beautiful baby girl is perfectly healthy. The sonographer was saying that she's going to be a long baby, as her legs are above average length. The cord is wrapped once around her neck. It goes from her tummy, down between her legs, under her bum, up around and over her shoulder, wraps once around her neck then comes down the other shoulder and attatches to the placenta. I am so thrilled that she is perfect xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

So glad to hear everything went well Serenity! :D And I knew she'd still be a girl! ;) Now you can tell your silly mother-in-law to take a hike! :rofl:

Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your :pink: bump that you already had :rofl: xx

and thanks Katie :hugs: i'm just scared, you know? what if i can't do this.. xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

I know... it is scary the first time around. But you CAN do this! :) Many women have had babies unexpectedly... and many at YOUNG ages too. ;) And they manage just fine! You will do whatever you need to do in order to take care of your baby and everything will turn out wonderfully, you'll see! :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

how did you get to be so good at this? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

hey mommymc, coughing will be fine. i hnad a major coughing fit a few weeks ago and it really hurt my tummy but it passed. as you cant take cough medicine i just drank plenty of water and used vix on my chest which helped. 

Serenity hunny im so so glad to hear everything is well with the LO, the cord wont cause any problems will it hun?

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> how did you get to be so good at this? :hugs: xxxxx

LOL I don't know? In highschool, I was always the "go-to" girl for my friends problems... kind of like my friends' personal shrink! lol And I like to help people. :) I guess I should have been a psychiatrist or something...but who wants to spend 10 years in university? :rofl:
That, and I've been through lots of stuff in my life, or at least had close friends/family go through a lot... so it gave me different perspectives on stuff! :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww i suck at helping with problems :haha: i tend to be the 'freak-out' girl. :blush: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL well we all have "freak out" moments at some point! I know I have! ;) :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

I have unnecessary panic :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010... I know this might sound strange but can I ask your name? It seems silly to keep calling you by "Due #1-2010" lol...
> I have one of those bath thermometers, only its shaped like a turtle. I actually lent to my pregnant friend, since I hardly ever used it... so she could test the bath water before hopping in... since its bad to have hot baths while pregnant. So she still has it.
> Ummm let me think of some essentials that I used all the time with my daughter(that you havent mentioned)....
> -Baby Wash Cloths /towels
> -Recieving blankets (good for when baby spits up)
> -Onesies/sleepers
> -Soothers (just because my daughter loved to suck on anything and everything lol)
> -A musical mobile or CD player in their room to play soft music
> -Baby swing (you don't NEED this right away but it works wonders when baby is fussy - I could put Kyree in it, turn it on... and she'd go to sleep! :D)
> -A carseat insert that zips up, to keep them warm
> -Baby products (baby powder, baby wash, diaper cream, wipes, diapers)
> -Bottle rack (to put sterilized bottles on to let them dry)
> -Diaper Bag
> 
> I think those are the main ones... and neutral clothes are fine with me too! I dont want to buy anything NEW until I know what we're having! ;)
> 
> And litteredhen... that's really sweet! :cry: A chandelier will look gorgeous in her room! There is something extra sweet about little girls! I wouldnt trade my little princess for ANYTHING in the world (goes without saying!) lol I was so happy when I found out she was a girl too... I always wanted that mummy-daughter relationship. This time, I really don't mind either way. I would LOVE a little boy, to have one of each... but another little girl would be just as precious!!!

Just had to catch up on 10 pages now i know why its so hard when we do all the tailking. My name is Phillippa. thanks for the advice on the rest of stuff for the baby :) i am getting really excited about my 20 week scan its 1week away tomorrow :happydance: already got a really nice nappy bag Diaper bag which is blue in colour with flowers on one side, so if my OH took the baby out on his own at all he could have it the opposite way and just show the blue.



DJBSCANNON said:


> Due#1 -so the popping candy worked :thumbup: fab will have to try that.
> 
> MommyKC - your statue is so nice what a lovely thing for your OH to have got you.
> 
> Littleredhen - I'm due on the 6th too and having a girl :happydance: so I will have 2 princesses and a prince. I find my daughter a lot more expensive to buy for as theres so much choice for clothing and pretty things for their rooms and now I'm going to have two I'll be well and truely skint, never mind thier worth it :cloud9:.

Yes try it and let me know if it works for you


----------



## Serenity81

Ha ha MommyKC. When I came out of the scan I already had a text from her saying Is everything ok with the baby, is it definetely a girl? I text her back and havent heard from her since! 
Thanks EmandBub and Laura.
Laura, they arent overly concerned about the cord, sonographer told me that they don't even tell expectant mums that their baby does have the cord around the neck because it happens to 1 in 3 pregnancies and they dont want to cause unecessary worry. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Serenity81 said:


> Ha ha MommyKC. When I came out of the scan I already had a text from her saying Is everything ok with the baby, is it definetely a girl? I text her back and havent heard from her since!
> Thanks EmandBub and Laura.
> Laura, they arent overly concerned about the cord, sonographer told me that they don't even tell expectant mums that their baby does have the cord around the neck because it happens to 1 in 3 pregnancies and they dont want to cause unecessary worry. xxx

if i knew the cord was around baby's neck i would just freak out, so unless they were concerned i would prefer them not to tell me
Congrats on the conformation of the :pink: bump you already knew about


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Phillippa, what a very unique and pretty name!
And your diaper bag sounds cute! Good idea with getting one that hubby can use too. With my daughter, we bought a greenish coloured one so my hubby wouldn't feel out of place using it!

And Em... at least you're honest about it! ;) :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Aww Phillippa, what a very unique and pretty name!
> And your diaper bag sounds cute! Good idea with getting one that hubby can use too. With my daughter, we bought a greenish coloured one so my hubby wouldn't feel out of place using it!
> 
> And Em... at least you're honest about it! ;) :rofl:

Thanks, may i ask what you name is as i dont know sorry :blush: 

Yes i thought it was best, also comes with a plasitic changing mat inside, one that can be folded up (with no padding) to use when your out and about if you dont beleive the changing facilities are that clean.

Em i turn 18 in june and even though i am so happy about having a baby i am also scared. i think anyone at any age is, its so a big change so if you weren't i think there would be something wrong


----------



## Serenity81

Oh but she said because I had already been informed via another source then she would discuss it with me. To be honest, I really dont think she approved of the fact I had been for a private scan to be honest xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Serenity81 said:


> Oh but she said because I had already been informed via another source then she would discuss it with me. To be honest, I really dont think she approved of the fact I had been for a private scan to be honest xxx

Aww well it was up to you if you want a private scan to see your baby. TBH to only see your baby twice in 40 weeks isnt a massive amount


----------



## EmandBub

you're right both of youu :rofl: you make me feel better! just wish FOB cared as much as half the girls on here :cry: 
but who needs men! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - my name is Kate/Katie... I go by either! :)
And my bag came with a changing pad too... VERY helpful when you're out and about with bubs!

Serenity - you're right, many babies have the cord around the neck. I have actually heard the cord often wraps around the neck, and then unwraps, and then wraps, over and over throughout pregnancy. It's completely normal. There are tonnes of things that you can worry about in pregnancy but it's always best to stay positive! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> you're right both of youu :rofl: you make me feel better! just wish FOB cared as much as half the girls on here :cry:
> but who needs men! xxx

Exactly, i am glad i have FOB around.
But i know many people who dont/ didnt and are doing an amazing job :thumbup: and im sure you will


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> you're right both of youu :rofl: you make me feel better! just wish FOB cared as much as half the girls on here :cry:
> but who needs men! xxx

Agreed! If you can't have a man in your life that will be a positive influence on your child, and support YOU every step of the way, then better to not have any man at all! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Phillippa - my name is Kate/Katie... I go by either! :)
> And my bag came with a changing pad too... VERY helpful when you're out and about with bubs!
> 
> Serenity - you're right, many babies have the cord around the neck. I have actually heard the cord often wraps around the neck, and then unwraps, and then wraps, over and over throughout pregnancy. It's completely normal. There are tonnes of things that you can worry about in pregnancy but it's always best to stay positive! :thumbup:

Aww nice name it was one we concidered for out bubs if its a girl, but decided it didnt go with the middle names we have chosen.
Yes i can see it being very useful.

I just worry so much anyway so any reason to worry even if unjustified i would


----------



## Serenity81

I know, at the time I kind of said that I wasn't sure whether going for the scan was worth it because I wouldnt have known about the cord if I hadnt but then on the other hand it has been really reassuring having the extra scans. I just felt like I had done something wrong the way she looked down her nose at me when I said I had one xx


----------



## MadamRose

Serenity81 said:


> I know, at the time I kind of said that I wasn't sure whether going for the scan was worth it because I wouldnt have known about the cord if I hadnt but then on the other hand it has been really reassuring having the extra scans. I just felt like I had done something wrong the way she looked down her nose at me when I said I had one xx

Im considering having one at about 30 weeks to give me an extra look atg baby and extra reasurance between my 20week scan and actually having bubs in my arms as dont think i will cope 20weeks without seeing baby


----------



## MommyKC

I agree - 20 weeks is a LONG time to go without seeing baby. But on the bright side, at that point, you do feel baby move ALL the time (once you hit about 28 weeks) so I found that was really reassuring, knowing they're okay in there because they constantly kick you!

With my daughter, I had a scan at 33 weeks to ensure abnormalities were resolved and it was amazing. She was so big you could hardly make ANYTHING out in the ultrasound (only one leg would fit on the screen at once! :rofl:)
But when she put the camera on her face... we could actually see her little nose and mouth, and she was sucking. It was the cutest thing! :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> I agree - 20 weeks is a LONG time to go without seeing baby. But on the bright side, at that point, you do feel baby move ALL the time (once you hit about 28 weeks) so I found that was really reassuring, knowing they're okay in there because they constantly kick you!
> 
> With my daughter, I had a scan at 33 weeks to ensure abnormalities were resolved and it was amazing. She was so big you could hardly make ANYTHING out in the ultrasound (only one leg would fit on the screen at once! :rofl:)
> But when she put the camera on her face... we could actually see her little nose and mouth, and she was sucking. It was the cutest thing! :blush:

Aww i really would love something like that. i think it would put my mind at rest until my baby arrived lol, expeically with it being my 1st.

My morning sickness has remade an apperance in last few days, jsut feel sick not actually sick, any idea why it would reapper after going at 10 weeks?


----------



## EmandBub

the kicking :cloud9: can't wait, though i'm sure when it gets there i'll want it to stop! :rofl: xx


----------



## Serenity81

I know it really is such a long time in between the 20 week scan and actually having bubs here. I will definetely be going for another private scan at some stage xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> the kicking :cloud9: can't wait, though i'm sure when it gets there i'll want it to stop! :rofl: xx

aww, i get little movements but they arent all the time. do you get flutters or anything yet



Serenity81 said:


> I know it really is such a long time in between the 20 week scan and actually having bubs here. I will definetely be going for another private scan at some stage xx

Dont blame you i know loads of people who are


----------



## EmandBub

i think i felt something, but turns out it was just gas :rofl: (tmi) x


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless. Have you tried anything to get LO moving?


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> the kicking :cloud9: can't wait, though i'm sure when it gets there i'll want it to stop! :rofl: xx

Some women say that but I never minded the kicking, even when it was really strong and I could feel my entire uterus being stretched to the max from her stretching her limbs. I loved it. I used to poke back at her all day long while at work! :rofl:

And I wouldnt blame you ladies for getting another scan sometime between 20-40 weeks. Over here, if we really want a scan they will usually book us for one... but we'll see how things go. If this baby is really healthy and everything is perfect at my 20 week scan (fingers crossed) then I might be able to hold out until bubs is born... just because time is flying by as it is for me! But if this baby is anything like my daughter, and even the SLIGHTEST abnormality shows up... I will want to get it checked again later before he/she is born.


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW this thread moves so fast ! lol 

Congrats to everyone whos has found out there having a lil boy or girl :) 

Been to the dentist this morning and had 2 fillings actually felt like i was going to pass out OUCH !! being spoilt by my OH though so cant be too bad  

Still havnt got my scan date for my 20 week scan getting so impateint now !! 

x


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone :wave: 

Serenity - so so happy that your scan went well and your little girl is looking good, I would have loved to have seen MIL face when you texted her can't believe she didn't reply. Woo Hoo Team :pink: 

Jo xx


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> WOW this thread moves so fast ! lol
> 
> Congrats to everyone whos has found out there having a lil boy or girl :)
> 
> Been to the dentist this morning and had 2 fillings actually felt like i was going to pass out OUCH !! being spoilt by my OH though so cant be too bad
> 
> Still havnt got my scan date for my 20 week scan getting so impateint now !!
> 
> x

Aww im sure you will get it through soon. in a way i would have rather got mine closer to the time, rather than about 3 days after my 12weeks can, as it seems like ive know ages and been waitingn years


----------



## Serenity81

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Serenity - so so happy that your scan went well and your little girl is looking good, I would have loved to have seen MIL face when you texted her can't believe she didn't reply. Woo Hoo Team :pink:
> 
> Jo xx

Thanks Jo, I would have loved to have seen her face aswell, would have been a picture. Now, I bet she is regretting all those silly catty comments she made about having to take clothes back etc :haha:
By the way ladies how did you all get the October Bumpkins picture in your signature? :wacko: xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol due 1 true i know what you mean i didnt get my 12 week scan letter until i was around 14 weeks either so im not keeping my fingers crossed for anytime soon 

Newt that video is soo cute :) x


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Lol due 1 true i know what you mean i didnt get my 12 week scan letter until i was around 14 weeks either so im not keeping my fingers crossed for anytime soon
> 
> Newt that video is soo cute :) x

8 days til mine, feels so close and so far away !!!


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> the kicking :cloud9: can't wait, though i'm sure when it gets there i'll want it to stop! :rofl: xx
> 
> Some women say that but I never minded the kicking, even when it was really strong and I could feel my entire uterus being stretched to the max from her stretching her limbs. I loved it. I used to poke back at her all day long while at work! :rofl:
> 
> And I wouldnt blame you ladies for getting another scan sometime between 20-40 weeks. Over here, if we really want a scan they will usually book us for one... but we'll see how things go. If this baby is really healthy and everything is perfect at my 20 week scan (fingers crossed) then I might be able to hold out until bubs is born... just because time is flying by as it is for me! But if this baby is anything like my daughter, and even the SLIGHTEST abnormality shows up... I will want to get it checked again later before he/she is born.Click to expand...

:rofl: to me it'll seem good coz then i can tell theyre still in there! :haha: 
i think i can hold out until 40 weeks, but we'll see.. not making any promises! xx


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity81 said:


> By the way ladies how did you all get the October Bumpkins picture in your signature? :wacko: xx


GoingCrazy made the banner about a week ago... just post this link in your signature by "adding image":
https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif

That should hopefully work?


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww im sure you will get it through soon. in a way i would have rather got mine closer to the time, rather than about 3 days after my 12weeks can, as it seems like ive know ages and been waitingn years

I agree... I booked my scan when I was only 10 weeks! It has felt like FOREVER that I've had this scan booked! Now just under 4 weeks to go! :dohh:


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> By the way ladies how did you all get the October Bumpkins picture in your signature? :wacko: xx
> 
> 
> GoingCrazy made the banner about a week ago... just post this link in your signature by "adding image":
> https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif
> 
> That should hopefully work?Click to expand...

Sorry hun, where is the adding image option in edit signature? :wacko: I am very confused when it comes to computers as you can see xx


----------



## Steffyxx

OoO Not long then i know it probably feels a lifetime to you but good luck :) are you finding out gender ? 

If only they knew what we went through waiting eh i feel like a crazy women chasing the postman every morning hehe x


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless you. hoping to find out the gender yes, if my LO doesnt have it's legs crossed or something


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity81 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> By the way ladies how did you all get the October Bumpkins picture in your signature? :wacko: xx
> 
> 
> GoingCrazy made the banner about a week ago... just post this link in your signature by "adding image":
> https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif
> 
> That should hopefully work?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun, where is the adding image option in edit signature? :wacko: I am very confused when it comes to computers as you can see xxClick to expand...

No worries, it took me a while to figure it out too! When you're in the screen to edit your signature, the "add image" looks like a little yellow box with a mountain and moon in it... click that and a little screen will pop up for you to put the link in.

Let me know if it doesnt work.


----------



## EmandBub

oo that took me ages ;) xx


----------



## cjh

Serenity - congratulations on bubba. I'm really pleased that everything was okay with her. xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im a bit confused about moses baskets what do you need for them?
Do you need a bottom fitted sheet at well as blankets?


----------



## Serenity81

MommyKC said:


> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity81 said:
> 
> 
> By the way ladies how did you all get the October Bumpkins picture in your signature? :wacko: xx
> 
> 
> GoingCrazy made the banner about a week ago... just post this link in your signature by "adding image":
> https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif
> 
> That should hopefully work?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun, where is the adding image option in edit signature? :wacko: I am very confused when it comes to computers as you can see xxClick to expand...
> 
> No worries, it took me a while to figure it out too! When you're in the screen to edit your signature, the "add image" looks like a little yellow box with a mountain and moon in it... click that and a little screen will pop up for you to put the link in.
> 
> Let me know if it doesnt work.Click to expand...

Yay, thanks so much for taking the time to explain it to me, that was very kind of you. I would never have guessed it was that one so thanks xx


----------



## Serenity81

cjh said:


> Serenity - congratulations on bubba. I'm really pleased that everything was okay with her. xxxxx

Thank you so much, I was so relieved that everything was great with her, I am over the moon. Just need to think of a name for her now xxxx


----------



## starsunshine

hi, just thought I'd let you all know that my scan went really well & that I'm having a boy!!!! go team:blue:
also sorry that I don't post on here much, I just can never keep up with it!!!


----------



## MadamRose

starsunshine said:


> hi, just thought I'd let you all know that my scan went really well & that I'm having a boy!!!! go team:blue:
> also sorry that I don't post on here much, I just can never keep up with it!!!

Congrats on your :blue: bump


----------



## DJBSCANNON

starsunshine - congrats on your :blue: bump.


----------



## cjh

starsunshine said:


> hi, just thought I'd let you all know that my scan went really well & that I'm having a boy!!!! go team:blue:
> also sorry that I don't post on here much, I just can never keep up with it!!!


Congratulations on your little man, glad everything went well with your scan too xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your :blue: bump xx


----------



## bubsybear

Hi, I'd greatfully wish to be added please, just joined this site this morning, I'm due on 1st October We have our anomoly scan on friday 14th may so hopefully will be able to update with whether we are team blue or pink! Thanks x


----------



## MadamRose

hi and welcome to October bumpkins. Hope that you get to find out if your on team blue or pink.Im due 6th oct and hoping to find out on the 19th


----------



## juless

Welcome bubsybear! I hope your scan goes well!

Also, any of you see or plan on seeing this documentary? I can't wait! The trailer is so sweet it makes me tear up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY


----------



## WantaBelly

If I'm looking at it right it looks like so far we have 5 girls and 9 boys due to be born in October.......Woo Hoo!! Lets keep em comin'


----------



## MadamRose

juless said:


> Welcome bubsybear! I hope your scan goes well!
> 
> Also, any of you see or plan on seeing this documentary? I can't wait! The trailer is so sweet it makes me tear up!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vupEpNjCuY

looks very good i might have to consider trying to see it :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

WantaBelly said:


> If I'm looking at it right it looks like so far we have 5 girls and 9 boys due to be born in October.......Woo Hoo!! Lets keep em comin'

i think im having a girl no idea why, will know in 8days :happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Welcome Bubsybear :wave: hope the scan goes well. xx


----------



## Serenity81

starsunshine said:


> hi, just thought I'd let you all know that my scan went really well & that I'm having a boy!!!! go team:blue:
> also sorry that I don't post on here much, I just can never keep up with it!!!

Awww,huge congratulations on your blue bump and really glad your scan went so well xxx


----------



## Serenity81

bubsybear said:


> Hi, I'd greatfully wish to be added please, just joined this site this morning, I'm due on 1st October We have our anomoly scan on friday 14th may so hopefully will be able to update with whether we are team blue or pink! Thanks x

Hi and welcome to October Bumpkins, everyone here is really lovely. All the best with your scan on Friday xxxx


----------



## lalazig

Hi there
Can you add me to the list please?
I'm due on the 5th October. I don't know if its blue or pink and I doubt we'll find out either, we both suspect its going to be blue though :flower:
thanks


----------



## MadamRose

Hi Lalazig and welcome to october bumpkins, congrats on your pregnancy, wishing you a happy and healthy rest of pregnacy :)
Update baby is having a little party in my belly, and dont have a clue whats caused it :D :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Welcome newbies and congrats to those who found out if they're team blue or pink!
I can't wait to find out - 27 more days until my scan! :dohh:

Well I'm off to bed... since I feel so completely awful from this dumb cold. :sleep::sick:


----------



## MrsO13

Hi there everyone

I too am an October Bumpkin :D due on October 24th if possible can I be added to the list aswell, not sure yet what we are having, have 20 week scan on June 7th so hopefully find out then if we are Team Blue or Team Pink :happydance:

Thanks,
Carol X


----------



## laura6914

morning all,

Welcome to the new ladies. And congrates to thiose who have had gender scans. 

2 weeks friday until mine and im getting sooooo excited now. Got all the baby clothes out last night that we have an selected what we will bring the baby home from hospital in. I cant wait. Has anyone had a look at the mileen class range in mother care? the clothes are gorgeous. Me and the OH are going on a shopping spree in there when we find out if we are blue or pink. :happydance:

Finally managed to get the bumpkins banner, i have been trying for days to do it as well. lol. Must have at least half a brain cell working this morning. lol.

Hope everyone is well and mommymc i hope your feeling better today. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning! :hi:

We where in Mothercare on Sunday and their clothes are beautiful!

My midwife appointment went well, it wasn't my usual midwife though, she checked my blood pressure and listened to our little boy. The old wives tale is wrong! His HR was 151!

I mentioned my back and she just said it happens:wacko:

I've made an appointment with my doctor this morning, he will listen to me :lol: plus I want a letter off him so I can cancel my gym membership!

:happydance: I'm pretty sure I have been feeling Bean since yesterday afternoon, every now and again I will feel like a tiny barely there kick quite low down. Does this sound like baby?


----------



## laura6914

Morning B,. 

what have you done to your back hunny? i have baby brain this morning so sorry if you have already told my :blush:

glad all went well yesterday and hope the DRs goes well today


----------



## Jox

Hello Ladies, Had my private gender scan yesterday!! Team Blue as i had guessed. Can you update me on front page (due 22nd).

Thank you

xxx


----------



## laura6914

congrates on your blue bump jox.


----------



## going_crazy

Congrats on team :blue: Jox - a lovely little gift from Kasper :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## katix333

congrats to all who have found out the gender... im so jealous!

my scan is next thursday so just a week away now, but i think its going to drag! 

fingers crossed little bubba well co-operate and let us see its bits!


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> Morning B,.
> 
> what have you done to your back hunny? i have baby brain this morning so sorry if you have already told my :blush:
> 
> glad all went well yesterday and hope the DRs goes well today

I've just been in pain with it, it locks and it's really hurting on my right hip and down my leg!

Doctors went well in a sense, I got a reason for my pain! Sciatica. He also wrote me a letter for the gym so that's brill! :D

Congrats Jox! Seem's we have a lot of :blue: :D


----------



## WantaBelly

Jox said:


> Hello Ladies, Had my private gender scan yesterday!! Team Blue as i had guessed. Can you update me on front page (due 22nd).
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xxx

CONGRATULATIONS Jox!! :flower:


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

I hope you are all having a good day. I still feel like crap. :( I have had this nasty cold for nearly a week... today I feel SLIGHTLY better but I'm still hacking up my lungs every minute... so hopefully that means I'm on the mend? Because I'm coughing stuff up now? Sorry TMI I know. :sick: Anyway, Im back at work today (took yesterday afternoon off to rest)... I'm just hoping I can make it through the day without freaking out on someone because Im very irritable today! :wacko:

Anyways, congrats ladies on finding out what you're having! So exciting! :happydance:

BB - Im sorry to hear about your back... that doesnt sound like much fun at all!

On a positive note... I REALLY felt Pumpkin last night! For the second time!!! I mean I have been feeling those really light taps and pokes... off and on... but when Im in bed every night, I poke around a little bit while laying on my back and a few nights ago I was poking around and I felt a VERY obvious kick... well last night I was doing it again, and it felt like he shifted around or something... the movement was VERY obvious which is CRAZY! I don't remember feeling movement like that with my daughter until I was at least 20 weeks... but again, this isn't frequent and only happens when Im pushing down on my uterus a bit... but it's still very exciting! And it surprised me! I actually jumped and my husband was like "what?"... and I said "I just totally felt the baby move!!!".... I was so excited!!! :D


----------



## Serenity81

Congratulations on your blue bump Jox xxxx


----------



## Serenity81

Welcome lalazig and Mrs 013, nice to have you with us. Hope you are having great pregnancies so far. Laura, it took me forever to work out how to get the banner until MommyKC kindly helped me out xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Serenity81 said:


> Welcome lalazig and Mrs 013, nice to have you with us. Hope you are having great pregnancies so far. Laura, it took me forever to work out how to get the banner until MommyKC kindly helped me out xxxx

As always, Im glad I could help! :D


----------



## laurietate25

hia girlies how do i do the october banner? thanks laurie x


----------



## MadamRose

Arrrh 1 week to go until my Anomoly scan. This time in 7days i will have known the sex for about 5hours Yay :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

laurietate25 said:


> hia girlies how do i do the october banner? thanks laurie x

When editing your signature, go to "add image"... this button looks like a little yellow square with a mountain and moon... and then a little screen will pop up for you to put a link in... then enter this link and voila! lol

https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif

Let me know if it doesnt work. xx


----------



## MommyKC

Wow only one week to go?!!! Time is flying by! Lucky girl! I still have 26 days! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Wow only one week to go?!!! Time is flying by! Lucky girl! I still have 26 days! :haha:

Aww it will also fly by for you, especially now your getting nice movement from your :baby: I remember when i had 20 odd days to go and was saying it was so long, it feels like yesterday i was saying that 
I cant beleive it 7days it seems mad, TBH in most things 7days is nothing, but in prengancy still seems like a while.
Will also be exactly 20 weeks on that day so will have 2 reasons to celerate as will be half way to my due date :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Very true! Well even 26 days isn't that long. That's less than a month. Waiting a month in "normal" time is nothing really! But waiting that long in pregnancy does feel like forever. Just like when I was getting married... I remember how fast time went, waiting for my wedding because I was busy planning, etc. And I had almost a year to plan. 
But you think 9 months in pregnancy will go fast? THINK AGAIN! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> Wow only one week to go?!!! Time is flying by! Lucky girl! I still have 26 days! :haha:

OMG is that it! When you say 3 and a half weeks it sounds ages away but 26 days isn't that long really! :lol: I'm still pulling my hair out though wishing for it to come earlier!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Exacltly, i think it has dragged since the start and will until baby is here. But onces bubs is here it will just go too quick and baby will grow up so quickly :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Wow only one week to go?!!! Time is flying by! Lucky girl! I still have 26 days! :haha:
> 
> OMG is that it! When you say 3 and a half weeks it sounds ages away but 26 days isn't that long really! :lol: I'm still pulling my hair out though wishing for it to come earlier!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Me too BB, so don't worry! I like to put it in days, it always sounds shorter! lol But I am going insane... you at least had a private scan and know you're having a boy! I have NO idea what I'm having and my last scan was at 8 weeks! I'm going INSANE over here! :wacko:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Exacltly, i think it has dragged since the start and will until baby is here. But onces bubs is here it will just go too quick and baby will grow up so quickly :haha:

Exactly. My pregnancy with my daughter dragged by SO slowly (thank goodness this one is going much faster in comparison because I am so much busier... and Im not rushing it because it's my last!) and every week that passed felt like a month. I remember counting down to my due date felt like forever!!! :wacko:
But once it's all over... you do look back and wonder where the time went. And you'll miss the pregnancy. And I still can't believe my daughter is almost 18 months now! It seems like just yesterday she was still my little baby... and she's not a baby anymore... she's a toddler! And her own little person! :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Exacltly, i think it has dragged since the start and will until baby is here. But onces bubs is here it will just go too quick and baby will grow up so quickly :haha:
> 
> Exactly. My pregnancy with my daughter dragged by SO slowly (thank goodness this one is going much faster in comparison because I am so much busier... and Im not rushing it because it's my last!) and every week that passed felt like a month. I remember counting down to my due date felt like forever!!! :wacko:
> But once it's all over... you do look back and wonder where the time went. And you'll miss the pregnancy. And I still can't believe my daughter is almost 18 months now! It seems like just yesterday she was still my little baby... and she's not a baby anymore... she's a toddler! And her own little person! :cry:Click to expand...

I know it scares me how quickly they grow up. i will want to savor everyday they are young. It would be nice if it was the opposite way round, and pregnancy went fast and the baby when you have it went nice a slow :haha: i wish.
I have started to find my baby has times when its active, normally at aout 10am and 8pm is this normal?


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Wow only one week to go?!!! Time is flying by! Lucky girl! I still have 26 days! :haha:
> 
> OMG is that it! When you say 3 and a half weeks it sounds ages away but 26 days isn't that long really! :lol: I'm still pulling my hair out though wishing for it to come earlier!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Me too BB, so don't worry! I like to put it in days, it always sounds shorter! lol But I am going insane... you at least had a private scan and know you're having a boy! I have NO idea what I'm having and my last scan was at 8 weeks! I'm going INSANE over here! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yep true!

We had ours at just over 9 weeks (NHS) I think I would have gone insane waiting until 20 weeks!


----------



## MommyKC

I know the feeling. It seems like one day Im going to just wake up, and my babies are going to be teenagers and Im going to wonder where the time went! This baby/toddler stage is SO precious... so make sure you enjoy it! I love every minute of it and I know I will really miss it when it's over.

And many babies are active at certain times. Especially as you get further along. My daughter was always really active during the day, but pretty quiet at night (thank god! lol). I notice with this baby, I usually feel flutters early in the morning and again at night, when Im laying in bed. Of course it might be because Im relaxed at those times too? :shrug: Definitely normal though! xx

And BB... No kidding! I am going insane! Waiting 12 weeks without even seeing my baby, or knowing how he/she is doing... has been nerve-wrecking!!!


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> I know the feeling. It seems like one day Im going to just wake up, and my babies are going to be teenagers and Im going to wonder where the time went! This baby/toddler stage is SO precious... so make sure you enjoy it! I love every minute of it and I know I will really miss it when it's over.
> 
> And many babies are active at certain times. Especially as you get further along. My daughter was always really active during the day, but pretty quiet at night (thank god! lol). I notice with this baby, I usually feel flutters early in the morning and again at night, when Im laying in bed. Of course it might be because Im relaxed at those times too? :shrug: Definitely normal though! xx
> 
> And BB... No kidding! I am going insane! Waiting 12 weeks without even seeing my baby, or knowing how he/she is doing... has been nerve-wrecking!!!

Aww i know in a way i will want my baby to stay young forever. I will defingihtly tresure the moments when my baby is really young. Now i just want it to grow old so it can get to 40 weeks and come to see mummy.
Yes at 10am im normally in collage but sat down doing work and feel it then. and at 8pm im normally sat watching the telly or online for a half hour rest from doing things round house and stuff. Thats prob why i feel it. I cant wait til i get the big kicks :)


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah the big kicks are amazing! I found the best time was about 30 weeks, when you can actually feel around your tummy and make out little hands and feet, and their bum! I would actually poke at my daughters feet and she would push back! It's so awesome! And at that point, you feel them move every hour (or more)... which is VERY reassuring! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Yeah the big kicks are amazing! I found the best time was about 30 weeks, when you can actually feel around your tummy and make out little hands and feet, and their bum! I would actually poke at my daughters feet and she would push back! It's so awesome! And at that point, you feel them move every hour (or more)... which is VERY reassuring! :D

Aww i cant wait til i get there, only 11 weeks or so to go :haha: 
I just want my 1st big kick now, had flutters for about 3 weeks. when do the big kicks normally come?


----------



## MommyKC

For me, the actual kicks started around 20-21 weeks... and by 22 weeks I could feel them with my hand! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> For me, the actual kicks started around 20-21 weeks... and by 22 weeks I could feel them with my hand! :D

Aww so hopefully not long for me now. And really can't wait to feel them with my hand, as after my MC i think it will be when my OH really starts to relax and beleive and it will start to feel more real for him


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah it really shouldnt be much longer for you at all! It is different for everyone but if you're already feeling flutters, you should feel a kick sometime soon! I have already felt little kicks... they are LIGHT and not frequent at all, but I feel them! :D But that's because this is my second.

And I completely understand about your OH feeling the baby move. It's hard for them... because they can't feel anything until baby starts moving more. And even then, for alot of men, it doesn't really "sink in" until bubs is actually born because they aren't the ones carrying them all day long for 9 months.

"A woman becomes a mother the moment she becomes pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby for the first time"... so true! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Yeah it really shouldnt be much longer for you at all! It is different for everyone but if you're already feeling flutters, you should feel a kick sometime soon! I have already felt little kicks... they are LIGHT and not frequent at all, but I feel them! :D But that's because this is my second.
> 
> And I completely understand about your OH feeling the baby move. It's hard for them... because they can't feel anything until baby starts moving more. And even then, for alot of men, it doesn't really "sink in" until bubs is actually born because they aren't the ones carrying them all day long for 9 months.
> 
> "A woman becomes a mother the moment she becomes pregnant. A man becomes a father when he sees his baby for the first time"... so true! :thumbup:

I love that saying its really nice. He likes stroking my belly and kissing it and everything but i still dont think its realy, and i agree i think i townt be 100% until he holds the baby. I think for me i wont be 100% until i hold baby either lol.
Yes i always try and relax for 10 mins in bed on my back to see if i can feel it but never get anything when i want it and it upsets me. Its always when im at collage and cant fosuc on enjoying them :( could i be fosusing on them too hard?


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... well it never sinks in completely, even for us... until baby is born and we can finally see them. But we "feel" like mothers much sooner than men "feel" like fathers. They have to actually hold their baby before they are a Daddy.

And you might be focusing on it too hard. What do you do when you lay on your back? Are you feeling in your tummy with your hand? I seem to be able to get Pumpkin moving by gently pressing down on my uterus... I basically feel around in there for him, and he often wiggles because of it. Just laying there won't get him moving, and even light taps doesn't really work either. Try using your hand, similar to how you would use a doppler. It's okay to press around in there, you won't hurt baby... there's lots of protection! And try drinking some cold water beforehand too. :)


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Yeah... well it never sinks in completely, even for us... until baby is born and we can finally see them. But we "feel" like mothers much sooner than men "feel" like fathers. They have to actually hold their baby before they are a Daddy.
> 
> And you might be focusing on it too hard. What do you do when you lay on your back? Are you feeling in your tummy with your hand? I seem to be able to get Pumpkin moving by gentlty pressing down on my uterus... I basically feel around in there for him, and he often wiggles because of it. Just laying there won't get him moving, and even light taps doesn't really work either. Try using your hand, similar to how you would use a doppler. It's okay to press around in there, you won't hurt baby... there's lots of protection! And try drinking some cold water beforehand too. :)

Thanks yes i do just lie there that is proberly be the problem. I get scared of pressing on my belly i dont know why though as i do it with the doppler. Is there anything particular i should be feeling for with my hand when i press down. thanks for all the advice by the way. i dont really know many people who are or have been in my situation so cant really ask them.


----------



## MommyKC

No worries - that's what Im here for! lol ;)
And right now, its hard to really make out body parts or anything, but just feel around for little lumps and changes in shape, etc. At 19 weeks, your uterus is just about at your belly button... so anywhere below that, you can feel around for baby.
Don't be afraid of hurting him/her. Obviously you're not going to be jabbing your hands in there, but its perfectly fine to feel around. Kind of how you would gently knead doh for bread or something? If that makes sense? Just feel around in there, and if you feel a lump, try to gently move it and you just might get a little wiggle out of baby! :D

My midwife told me you would have to hurt yourself by poking around too hard, LONG before you would even hurt baby.


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> No worries - that's what Im here for! lol ;)
> And right now, its hard to really make out body parts or anything, but just feel around for little lumps and changes in shape, etc. At 19 weeks, your uterus is just about at your belly button... so anywhere below that, you can feel around for baby.
> Don't be afraid of hurting him/her. Obviously you're not going to be jabbing your hands in there, but its perfectly fine to feel around. Kind of how you would gently knead doh for bread or something? If that makes sense? Just feel around in there, and if you feel a lump, try to gently move it and you just might get a little wiggle out of baby! :D
> 
> My midwife told me you would have to hurt yourself by poking around too hard, LONG before you would even hurt baby.

I will definfightly try that later and update you tommorrow if it works. Now i know i can press hard without hurting baby i dont mind. Also now i know to feel for a lump i knwo what to feel for, as orgiginally i was just guessing and just lying my hand on top of my belly anywhere lol. Hope LO co-operates.
And thansk iknow where to come if i need adivces.
My heartburn for the evening has just kicked in. Anyone else getting heartburn yet?


----------



## MommyKC

Great, let me know how it goes and if you feel anything! :)

I don't have heartburn... YET! With my daughter, it kicked in around 25 weeks so I am expecting it to start anytime (since everything seems to be happening sooner this time around!)


----------



## MadamRose

Lol, i dont get it in the day. I jsut get it in the eveing and it is hell by the time i go to bed and stops me getting to sleep. Need to get some rennies or something.
Has your sleep become distupted yet. I keep waking up loads beucase i am not comfy etc.


----------



## MommyKC

That's when I always had it too (at night time)... especially when I layed down. I found sleeping on two pillows sometimes helped since gravity seemed to make it worse! lol

My sleep has been disrupted since Day 1... but then again, I also have a toddler who occasionally wakes up in the middle of the night. But the main reason I wake up during the night now (at least 1-2 times) is to use the washroom. :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> That's when I always had it too (at night time)... especially when I layed down. I found sleeping on two pillows sometimes helped since gravity seemed to make it worse! lol
> 
> My sleep has been disrupted since Day 1... but then again, I also have a toddler who occasionally wakes up in the middle of the night. But the main reason I wake up during the night now (at least 1-2 times) is to use the washroom. :wacko:

Yes i have that problem as well, and once its normally about 5.30 and is starting to get light so takes ages to get to sleep lol.
Dam heartburn i really need to get something for it is horrible tonight :( what makes it happen so much more in pregnancy?


----------



## MommyKC

Yes you should try getting something, even Tums helped me.
The reason its worse in pregnancy is from your uterus pushing up on your stomach, this causes the acid reflux into your throat causing the "heartburn"... it's not fun at all. :(
And it only get worse, unfortunately. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Yes you should try getting something, even Tums helped me.
> The reason its worse in pregnancy is from your uterus pushing up on your stomach, this causes the acid reflux into your throat causing the "heartburn"... it's not fun at all. :(
> And it only get worse, unfortunately. :hugs:

Thanks might get OH to get me some tomorrow as dont think i can wait until monday. i will also try the pillow thing tonight.
Anyone got any good ideas for someone who normally only sleeps on back or tummy, who actually can't get comfy on side, and if i do fall asleep on side i wake up later on my back


----------



## MommyKC

It's okay to sleep on your back. I know you will hear mixed opinions but my midwife says its fine as long as it's comfortable for you.
With my daughter, I slept on my back off and on, all the way through, until I delivered her!
The only time it's dangerous is if the weight of baby cuts off the circulation to your legs (therefore pressing on your main artery) and if this happens, you will know because you WILL wake up and your legs will be numb.
As long as you feel okay (no numbness or dizziness), then it's fine!

I'm a tummy sleeper aswell, so it's been hard giving that up. I found sleeping with a pillow between my legs helps with getting comfortable as well.


----------



## babybound

can i be added? i'm due on october 14. i guess that im having a boy but don't know for sure yet.


----------



## MrsO13

Opps I forgot to say in my previous post what I guess we are having, I think we are having a girl :D (Due 24th Oct) Hope to find out for sure in afew weeks :D

Carol X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Yes you should try getting something, even Tums helped me.
> The reason its worse in pregnancy is from your uterus pushing up on your stomach, this causes the acid reflux into your throat causing the "heartburn"... it's not fun at all. :(
> And it only get worse, unfortunately. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks might get OH to get me some tomorrow as dont think i can wait until monday. i will also try the pillow thing tonight.
> Anyone got any good ideas for someone who normally only sleeps on back or tummy, who actually can't get comfy on side, and if i do fall asleep on side i wake up later on my backClick to expand...

My doctor and pharmacist said not to use Tums. Not sure why :wacko:

I've found that Gaviscon is brilliant! I have been getting heartburn since 3 days before my :bfp:

As for the sleeping, I really want to sleep on my back but I'm not because of all the things I've read in pregnancy books about it being bad for baby, if H2B finds me on my back he tells me off and rolls me onto my side :rofl:

I bought a maternity pillow, I put that around the front of me and then between my legs and I also have a maternity wedge that I put under my back. SO comfortable! :)

Grrrr my ticker says 16+3 but I'm 16+5 :wacko:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## mummyconfused

Had a emergancy scan today due to leaking everything fine.... But im having another BOY!!!! Team Blue for me whoop whoop!!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Everyone :wave:,

Congrats to those that have found out gender and welcome to the newbies.

Mummyconfused - Glad to here everythings ok and congrats on another boy.

I've got trapped wind today and its so so sore :cry:.

Jo xx


----------



## starsunshine

:thumbup:I've felt my boy kick all morning!!! woohoo! Previously I've only felt him in the evening but he's been moving around loads today! I'm so happy:happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

20 weeks TOMORROW, so excited!

then I can start counting DOWN instead of counting up!


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:,
> 
> Congrats to those that have found out gender and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> Mummyconfused - Glad to here everythings ok and congrats on another boy.
> 
> I've got trapped wind today and its so so sore :cry:.
> 
> Jo xx

Trapped wind is sooooo painful! I spoke to my doctor about it and I was given Windeze tablets which work brilliantly!

Mummyconfused congratulations on :blue: and I'm glad everything is ok! Did they say what the leak was?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks BB will have to get some of that its eased off a bit now thank god, seems to be something I get lot.


----------



## MommyKC

BB... you were told Tums are bad? Huh... weird! lol... that was the only thing I was told that was safe, and it even says on the bottle it's safe for pregnant women? It's weird how you hear one thing from medical professional, and something different from another! Grrrr! lol :wacko: And those maternity pillows are great! I used a body pillow for a while with my daughter but my hubby made me get rid of it since it left hardly any room for him in the bed! :haha: so I found just using one of those boppy pillows (for breastfeeding) worked fine since it fit perfectly between my legs. I havent started using it this time yet but I imagine I will soon! :D

mommyconfused - congrats on your scan being normal and on having another little boy! So exciting! :happydance: 25 days for me until I find out! lol

I have been feeling little pokes this morning which I LOVE! :D I can't wait until they get stronger and more frequent! And I'm feeling a little better this morning too which MUST mean I'm slowly getting rid of this cold!!! :thumbup:

Hope all is well with everyone! :D


----------



## PreggyEggy

WOW! After complaining about not feeling the baby wiggle for days, last night I was feeling proper kicks. I was laying on my back in bed, and he/she was really going for it! That's not even the best part though, I realised I could feel it on the outside too, so I grabbed my husband's hand and so did he! He's over the moon!

Argh, I just can't wait till the scan! I want to know if we're having a Poppy or a Dylan, lol. We booked tickets to the baby show last night too, for the day after the scan, so I'm going to have a huge shopping trip! :D


----------



## angelpuss

Hello Ladies

I know that I'm a little bit late in becoming an October Bumpkin, but can I join in please?

I was a 100% November Sparkler until I had my 12wk scan yesterday...which turned into 16+3 wks! :blush: 

So I'm now due around 24th October. A bit of a shock and just goes to show that what you think is AF isn't always the case :winkwink:

Love n' hugs xx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww congrats PreggyEggy on feeling actual kicks... and I bet your husband was thrilled! So exciting! I can't wait until I can feel movement from the outside! :D When is your scan again? I bet it's coming up soon! LUCKY! I am dying to go shopping for this baby!

Angelpuss - wow, you were off by 4 weeks? :rofl:... sorry, that's just a little funny! But you're right - especially if you aren't regular... it's hard knowing exactly when you ovulate/concieve... etc! But I bet you're excited? I would be THRILLED if I found out I was 4 weeks further along than I thought! lol So congrats to you! You can have your gender scan in a few more weeks (if you choose!). :happydance: xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> It's okay to sleep on your back. I know you will hear mixed opinions but my midwife says its fine as long as it's comfortable for you.
> With my daughter, I slept on my back off and on, all the way through, until I delivered her!
> The only time it's dangerous is if the weight of baby cuts off the circulation to your legs (therefore pressing on your main artery) and if this happens, you will know because you WILL wake up and your legs will be numb.
> As long as you feel okay (no numbness or dizziness), then it's fine!
> 
> I'm a tummy sleeper aswell, so it's been hard giving that up. I found sleeping with a pillow between my legs helps with getting comfortable as well.

Ok thankyou very usful to know, i had read you should sleep on your back so i havent been. But keep finding myself on my ack half way through the nigh.
6days to go, just read aout someone who's baby had no heartbeat at 20 week scan, and after reading that im scared :(
how is everyone


----------



## angelpuss

MommyKC said:


> Angelpuss - wow, you were off by 4 weeks? :rofl:... sorry, that's just a little funny! But you're right - especially if you aren't regular... it's hard knowing exactly when you ovulate/concieve... etc! But I bet you're excited? I would be THRILLED if I found out I was 4 weeks further along than I thought! lol So congrats to you! You can have your gender scan in a few more weeks (if you choose!). :happydance: xx

But the problem is that I was regular, and had what was exactly like AF...same length, same bleeding, same cramps!!! But which obviously wasn't!! There were no other symptoms at all... I was certain of when I had conceived and even had what I thought was an implantation bleed, at about the right sort of time, which is what made me think I was pregnant and is why I did a hpt!!! 

I'm just really glad that I didn't know the truth at the time because it would really have frightened me!

When she told me that I was more like 16 wks and not 12 wks, the first thing I said was HOW!!! :rofl: And she could have told us yesterday whether it was pink or blue as she was fairly certain...but we weren't prepared for that!!

XX


----------



## MommyKC

Dont worry Phillippa... everywhere you go, you will hear about horror stories. Technically, you "can" lose your baby ANY time in pregnancy... heck, you can lose your child anytime due to illness, etc... worrying just comes with the territory of being a parent. But it's important to stay positive and not worry about the bad things that may happen! And especially if you've been feeling movement, Im sure bubs will be perfect at your scan! :hugs:

Wow angelpuss... you were regular too? Crazy! But I've heard of some women getting "period-like" bleeding early in pregnancy so that must be what you had? :shrug:...I know what you mean though, about it being a good thing you didn't know you were pregnant at that time. I probably would have panicked too! But I bet you were shocked when you found this out!!! I would have been! But what a nice surprise either way! Just think, you're 4 weeks closer to meeting your baby now! :D And it's almost as if you just skipped those 4 weeks!


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Dont worry Phillippa... everywhere you go, you will hear about horror stories. Technically, you "can" lose your baby ANY time in pregnancy... heck, you can lose your child anytime due to illness, etc... worrying just comes with the territory of being a parent. But it's important to stay positive and not worry about the bad things that may happen! And especially if you've been feeling movement, Im sure bubs will be perfect at your scan! :hugs:
> 
> Wow angelpuss... you were regular too? Crazy! But I've heard of some women getting "period-like" bleeding early in pregnancy so that must be what you had? :shrug:...I know what you mean though, about it being a good thing you didn't know you were pregnant at that time. I probably would have panicked too! But I bet you were shocked when you found this out!!! I would have been! But what a nice surprise either way! Just think, you're 4 weeks closer to meeting your baby now! :D And it's almost as if you just skipped those 4 weeks!

Yes,i dont know why i am worrying baby was moving loads this morning. I got that worried i did a doppler as soon as i read it. and baby's heartbeat is still there an as fast as ever.
I'm feeling really ill today and no idea why came on at about 1pm and not gone anywhere since. And my hearturn is here with vengance too


----------



## MommyKC

Aww yuck, Im sorry you're feeling sick today. :( Feel better soon. I am JUST starting to feel a tad better today, finally... after a WEEK! 

And try not to worry. I know it's hard, because of what you've been through before... but worrying won't do you or your baby any good. So just stay positive and keep your chin up. Everything WILL be fine and you'll be holding your little peanut real soon! :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Aww yuck, Im sorry you're feeling sick today. :( Feel better soon. I am JUST starting to feel a tad better today, finally... after a WEEK!
> 
> And try not to worry. I know it's hard, because of what you've been through before... but worrying won't do you or your baby any good. So just stay positive and keep your chin up. Everything WILL be fine and you'll be holding your little peanut real soon! :hugs:

Gosh that sounds a bit scary when you say i will be holiding :baby: soon. however it will be really amazing though. 
Yes its just today, not sure if ive been doing to much and need to have a bit of a rest and stop doing quite or much


----------



## angelpuss

MommyKC said:


> :
> But I bet you were shocked when you found this out!!! I would have been! But what a nice surprise either way! Just think, you're 4 weeks closer to meeting your baby now! :D And it's almost as if you just skipped those 4 weeks!

Shocked is an understatement!! My OH nearly fell off the chair. But it is exciting to have "skipped" four weeks, and to wonder whether those feelings in my tummy are actually the baby moving around :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

angelpuss said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> :
> But I bet you were shocked when you found this out!!! I would have been! But what a nice surprise either way! Just think, you're 4 weeks closer to meeting your baby now! :D And it's almost as if you just skipped those 4 weeks!
> 
> Shocked is an understatement!! My OH nearly fell off the chair. But it is exciting to have "skipped" four weeks, and to wonder whether those feelings in my tummy are actually the baby moving around :happydance:Click to expand...

At least that means 4weeks less waiting for you. I was shocked that my dates were moved forward 4days let alone 4 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine where moved back nearly 2 weeks :(


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Mine where moved back nearly 2 weeks :(

Gosh i would have hated that too. Would have meant 2 more weeks of waiting :cry: feel sorry for you.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah well, can't make my little boy grow any quicker! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Ah well, can't make my little boy grow any quicker! :rofl:

aww no exaclty. Im just hoping they dont change mine at the 20week scan. As its my half way day as well so extra specia l:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm lying! :rofl:

I thought I was due on the 14th and got moved to the 23rd! Not two weeks at all :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

9 days its still long enough to be moved back.
I just wish i could hibernate for the next 5days until the day of my scan next wed


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Ah well, can't make my little boy grow any quicker! :rofl:
> 
> aww no exaclty. Im just hoping they dont change mine at the 20week scan. As its my half way day as well so extra specia l:thumbup:Click to expand...

They shouldn't change it at this point. After approx. 13 weeks, all babies grow at different rates... so your due date shouldnt change regardless of how big/small baby is... it just means your baby just had a growth spurt, or is about to have one... it doesn't make a different with your EDD I don't think. Later in pregnancy, I ALWAYS measured ahead... so I thought I was going to have Kyree early or she was going to be a big baby... but she was 5 days LATE and 7lbs 11oz which is completely normal and perfect! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Ah well, can't make my little boy grow any quicker! :rofl:
> 
> aww no exaclty. Im just hoping they dont change mine at the 20week scan. As its my half way day as well so extra specia l:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They shouldn't change it at this point. After approx. 13 weeks, all babies grow at different rates... so your due date shouldnt change regardless of how big/small baby is... it just means your baby just had a growth spurt, or is about to have one... it doesn't make a different with your EDD I don't think. Later in pregnancy, I ALWAYS measured ahead... so I thought I was going to have Kyree early or she was going to be a big baby... but she was 5 days LATE and 7lbs 11oz which is completely normal and perfect! :DClick to expand...

Aww lol thats good to know. just want to to arrive now so i can see my big baby again :) as i know it will be so big compared to last time :D


----------



## MommyKC

I know the feeling. The 20 week scan is AMAZING though! Your baby will actually LOOK like a baby and it's crazy how much they wiggle around! I can't wait for it either! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am going to be so amazed! Our baby changed loads between 8 and 9 weeks, from a bean to a baby shape then until 15 weeks he was an actual little boy so I bet 20 weeks is amazing! I can't wait!:happydance:

Right best go make tea! Speak to you all tomorrow :D


----------



## MommyKC

I know... at this point, they change SO much almost every day. It's about 20 weeks that they slow down, and basically just get fatter! :D
I can't wait to see how my baby is doing... and make sure he's healthy! And fiind out if he is in fact a HE!!! :haha:

Enjoy your tea BB! tah tah! xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> I know... at this point, they change SO much almost every day. It's about 20 weeks that they slow down, and basically just get fatter! :D
> I can't wait to see how my baby is doing... and make sure he's healthy! And fiind out if he is in fact a HE!!! :haha:
> 
> Enjoy your tea BB! tah tah! xx

yes i have started doing that. i have started calling mine a girl and her and she :wacko: i will be like eek if its a boy and ive been calling him a her


----------



## MommyKC

LOL Don't worry. I know plenty of people who have done that. Two of my friends referred to their babies as "he/him" until they BOTH found out they were having girls... and felt bad for masculating their baby girls!

But it's fine - they won't ever know, and we're just guessing (I mean, it's 50/50 right?) and it's something to laugh about later! ;) I keep calling mine a "he" so if its a girl... I will feel a little bad too but I will be shocked too because I really think this one is a boy!


----------



## MadamRose

I will be shocked if mine is a boy tbh. No reason why though lol so i dont have any past experiance to go one lol.Not even 6 days til i find out can i lease hibernate until then


----------



## MommyKC

Well I have no experience to go on really either.. because this pregnancy is pretty similar to my daughter (just everything seems to be happening earlier, and there are a few differences like my food aversions, when symptoms started, etc)... but other than that, it's pretty similar, so it COULD be another girl. :shrug:
But I just have this gut instinct that it's a boy, so I'm sticking with it! I could be wrong... but I have a 50% chance of being right! :haha:

And I wish I could hibernate for the next 25 days... but 6 days really isn't long! It will be here before you know it, trust me! Just try not to think about it, and keep yourself busy... and time will FLY by! :D


----------



## EmandBub

Evening ladies, how y'all doing? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Good evening (afternoon for me :wacko:) Em!

Im not bad today... feeling a little better! :D
How are you?


----------



## EmandBub

it's only just turned 7 so could of been afternoonish lol :flower: glad you feel better! The cold almost gone? I'm happy :D think i felt movement but not too sure, oo well. Exam leave starts tomorrow so that should be good too! I get to have lie ins :D how's bump? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well its only 2pm here... so I still have 3 hours left at work. :wacko:
And Im glad Im starting to feel better too! It's a HUGE relief! I can't wait until I stop coughing and feel back to normal though! :D

And YAY for movement! You should start feeling it more and more. I have been feeling the odd little poke here and there all day today... which is very exciting! They are VERY light but movement nonetheless! :happydance:
And exam leave? For how long? I bet it will be nice having a little break!

Bump is good. GROWING! I took a picture this morning (I take bump pics every 2 weeks) and it's grown quite a bit! I will post a pic later, as I can't while I'm at work... but I officially look pregnant. There's no mistaking it... ALREADY, which is crazy! But I'm glad I'm past the "fat" stage! :haha:


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Ladies :flow: Hope all is ok today?? I am in need of a bit of a rant, but I'll put it in a spoiler so you don't need to read!!! :rofl:
Seriously, it's a boring, kinda non-pregnancy rant, but I need to get it off my chest, so here goes!:

Spoiler
My hubby was a bus driver and after 9 years service to the company, he had an accident at work - no one was injured or anything, just quite a bit of damage to bus and parked car. He was dismissed from work for gross misconduct, tried to appeal and that failed :cry: :cry: We have now had to apply for benefits and with 3 children, 3 cats and a dog to look after, let alone bills and a couple of debts we are really really struggling :cry: Last week he had just over £3000 paid into his account. He phoned to ask what it was and was told by payroll and by the manager that it was his dismissal notice, 1 weeks money for every year he had been there. So things started to look up a bit - I paid off a couple of debts and at least we could survive for a little while longer!
However, today hubby phones work to arrange picking up his file (he might take them to an employment tribunal) and the manager informs him over the phone that he needs to pay the money back as it was an administrative error and a letter will be sent out :cry: Not only that, it turns out that they have put on his file he was "driving without due care and attention" (this is not true and the police are taking no action) This is now going to make it near impossible to get another driving job.
Seriously, I don't know how much more stress I can take :cry: :cry:
Sorry to anyone who has read all of this, but thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well its only 2pm here... so I still have 3 hours left at work. :wacko:
> And Im glad Im starting to feel better too! It's a HUGE relief! I can't wait until I stop coughing and feel back to normal though! :D
> 
> And YAY for movement! You should start feeling it more and more. I have been feeling the odd little poke here and there all day today... which is very exciting! They are VERY light but movement nonetheless! :happydance:
> And exam leave? For how long? I bet it will be nice having a little break!
> 
> Bump is good. GROWING! I took a picture this morning (I take bump pics every 2 weeks) and it's grown quite a bit! I will post a pic later, as I can't while I'm at work... but I officially look pregnant. There's no mistaking it... ALREADY, which is crazy! But I'm glad I'm past the "fat" stage! :haha:

Hope you got back home from work Ok :winkwink: oo that's great! and yeah i'm so excited! it was really weird.. i didnt expect it. :happydance:
exam leave is a month, but i've only got 4 exams.. so i should have quite a lot of time to sleep!
oo show show! xx


Going_crazy, i'm really sorry about whats going on with your husbands work.. i hope everything sorts itself out hon :hugs: keep your chin up, i'm sure it'll all work out in the end xx


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Em! I did get home from work okay! ;) And I will post a pic of my bump as soon as I load it onto my computer. Maybe tomorrow?

And Going Crazy... Im so sorry. :( I cannot imagine feeling the stress you are probably feeling right now. But try to stay positive (I know easier said than done) but no matter how hard things get, you always manage to find a way to make things better. And I'm sure we've all been there when money has been tight... and eventually, maybe not right away, but eventually we all get back on our feet. I will keep my fingers crossed that your hubby finds another job, and soon! And things WILL get better! :hugs:


----------



## PreggyEggy

MommyKC said:


> Aww congrats PreggyEggy on feeling actual kicks... and I bet your husband was thrilled! So exciting! I can't wait until I can feel movement from the outside! :D When is your scan again? I bet it's coming up soon! LUCKY! I am dying to go shopping for this baby!

I told my husband he was really lucky, especially since I'm only just 19 weeks, if he feels it again I doubt it'll be for ages!

My scan is next Thursday. I'm so excited, I can hardly contain myself! I'm pretty nervous too though, lol. :wacko: When is your scan?

going_crazy, I'm sorry, that's really awful. :( I hope everything is sorted out for you and your family soon.


----------



## EmandBub

morning girlies :hugs: hope you and bumpkins are all good 
oh how i hate being awake this early x


----------



## laura6914

morning all,
Sorry i ahvent been on much lately. I have just been sooooo busy.
I havent read through all of the posts but have skimmed quickly.

Going crazy that is appauling and i feel for you. this is the last thing you need right now. I would definitly take them to a tribuneral and as for the money, you called and confirmed what the money was and they informed you. There is no way on earth that they can make you pay it back. i would go to citizens advice and seek help. Im sure they cant do that to you hun. huge :hugs:

Well my travel system came last night. Me and the OH had fun putting it all up. changing it from pram-pushchair-travel system. made sure it fit in the boot and practiced taking the car seat in and out of the car. It was great fun :haha:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

WOW whats happening with my tickers. they have gone awol, both incorrect and not matchin. I know the bottom one takes a while to update. :wacko: :shrug: anyone?????


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had to remake mine Laura! Mine where well behind!

going_crazy that is terrible! I would go and see Citizen's Advice, if it turns out you do have to pay them back offer them £5 a month, they have to accept it.

Well I felt my little man a couple of times last night laying on the sofa, I then went for a bath and he didn't move once :rofl: He was funny this morning, I put the doppler on and he must have been quite close to the surface because it was really loud, I then gave the doppler a wiggle and he disappeared, after searching again he had moved to the other side! :lol: My god it's amazing! I love him so much already!

I think H2B may have a little pregnancy envy (not in a bad way though). I told him I was certain it was our little boy moving and he said he wished he could get pregnant and feel what it feels like from the inside, he said he would like to throw up daily and watch his body change like mine is. He is amazed by it all but I think he is feeling a bit left out in a way, I'm experiencing it all and he isn't :(

I had wondered where you had been Laura! Glad your pram arrived! We are going to get ours about 2 weeks before due date I think!

How late is everyone going on Maternity Leave?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn my ticker has stuck now too!!:growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

thanks B, ill have to re set them in a minute. Dam things. 

Bless your OH, mine is exactly the same apaprt from he dont envy me being in pain and things. but he is starting to feel the kicks now which is helping him a little. 

We are moving a in August as OH is coming out the army so thought we would get everything for the baby whilst we have the money. 

Im starting my maternity leave as early as i possibly can. 11 weeks before the expected week of delivery so thats the 19th july for me. :happydance: i CANT WAIT. 

How about you hun?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping to work upto 36-37weeks, take 2 weeks annual leave and then only 1 weeks maternity before he is due :rofl:

I would love to leave now but that's not even realistic! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

I have no other choice really. My Department is closing in August and the tenancy on my flat runs out in August so im moving back up North. I start my maternity leave so early so i can get the flat packed up, cleaned and then move up north and start house huting and job hunting for the OH before the baby gets here. Its all so hectic but im really looking forward to moving and leaving work and having a totally fresh start for the baby. We arent happy living where we are. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

ii have tried re setting my second ticker and the site says in 18+6 when im 19 weeks today. I have no idea whats happening. I know that one is normally slow updating but not normally this slow. :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm having problems with the same one as yout top one!

You have a good excuse to go on maternity leave early! :D I need to work aslong as possible because I didn't realise how crap maternity pay was! 90% of wages for 6 weeks then 33 weeks at £124.88 a week! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

have you tried changing the GMT when re setting it cause i wasnt and it took me ages to work out why it was jumping forward days. :wacko:

I know it is awful. thats what i get to. I think i worked it out as £475 for the first 6 weeks then £123 odd for the remaining 33. Its apaulling. But we can afford to live on OHs wage so will manage just fine i think. My maternity pay will start August so ill have a full months pay for July i think. 

Stupid question but does maternity pay actually get paid monthly or weekly?

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It will be how ever you normally get paid as it's your employer that pays it even though it's statuatory.

I will get just under £800 for my first month then I think then about £600 the next month then it will drop to the £124.88 per week. I need to sit and work it out properly!


----------



## laura6914

suppose to just to wait and see what happens when i start getting paid it. I think its ridiculous how crap the pay is concidering how hard i have worked over the time that i have been here. Plus its a police force i work for as well.


----------



## buttonnose82

Laura i had trouble with my baby gaga ticker yesterday and today so i have scrapped it and went with a different one lol

For those of us due october 1st - we are now half way to due date! 20 weeks so we can start counting down instead of up!

How exciting that over the next 4 weeks we will all hit that magical 20 weeks, next goal being 24 yay!


----------



## laura6914

it seems to be working ok now. Think there may have been a glitch in the site. 

I cant believe how quick it is going. one wee to go for me until the 20 week point. Its going to fly by though and then only another week to go until my scan. :happydance:


----------



## 2805

Hi ladies!

I have posted thing someweher else put may get more response here!

I choose to have the blood tests for the downs and spina bifida, and these were taking on monday. Do you think had anything shown up i would have heard something by now? I know otherwise u usually get it in a letter! Thanks xxx


----------



## laura6914

Im really not sure hun as mine came back all clear in the letter they sent. You should receive it in 7 days, no later. May i as how come the bloods were taken so late? I had mine done the day i had my nuchal scan. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I had my blood tests for Downs & Spina Bifida on the 22nd Apil and have had no letter, should I have heard about results or if everything is ok do you not hear?


----------



## 2805

They dont do the nuchal scan here so its done by bloods between 16weeks and 20 weeks if you choose it! I wish they did it when they scan!

If you havent heard anything by now i would defo imagine everying is a ok!!! Your midwife will probably advise you at your next appointment, but if there are any problems they normally call you within a few days of having the bloods taken! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Baby decided to give me the biggest heart attack ever this morning. I decided to listen to the heartbeat as had a few bad pains when i turned over in the night (guessing they were ligamnet pain) well i did everything like i normally did. And looked in the place baby is normally lying, pressed quuite hard and nothing. I cheaked everywhere and nothing, i tried for about 5 mins and i got really worried :( so i got in the shower and tried again after and i put the doppler on my tummy and there it was as clear and as loud as anything. I couldnt bleeive how relieved i was, i would like to know where baby decided to hide so i couldn't hear it 1st time round.
Any way on a positive not 5days to go :happydance:
How is everyone today?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It is pretty scary when you can't find them! Naughty babies!

I'm not too bad thanks, I knew my college assessor was coming to see me today but no idea she was assessing!! :wohoo: 2 Assessments over and done! :D


----------



## laura6914

morning Jo, I would imagine everything is fine hunny. 

2805, im sure everyhting will be fine for you to. I think if there was something they needed to speak to you about they would call and arrange an appointment with you. 

hey Due#1, i would have been worried to. Baby could have just been laying in a funny position so you couldnt pick it up. Im good though thank you. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> It is pretty scary when you can't find them! Naughty babies!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks, I knew my college assessor was coming to see me today but no idea she was assessing!! :wohoo: 2 Assessments over and done! :D

Glad you your assesments are going well

My 1st collage exam is a week and a day after my scan. So i dont even havve 2 weeks til they start :cry: i beleive im gonna be in my exams when my baby starts being really active and stuff and i wont be able to enjoy it.
Yes it really worried me i was almost in tears. But i have to have the doppler as i would worry more without it and be at docs every too minuets


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> It is pretty scary when you can't find them! Naughty babies!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks, I knew my college assessor was coming to see me today but no idea she was assessing!! :wohoo: 2 Assessments over and done! :D
> 
> Glad you your assesments are going well
> 
> My 1st collage exam is a week and a day after my scan. So i dont even havve 2 weeks til they start :cry: i beleive im gonna be in my exams when my baby starts being really active and stuff and i wont be able to enjoy it.
> Yes it really worried me i was almost in tears. But i have to have the doppler as i would worry more without it and be at docs every too minuetsClick to expand...

I have my exam resit the first Friday of June :shock:


----------



## laura6914

yey BB thats great news hun.


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> It is pretty scary when you can't find them! Naughty babies!
> 
> I'm not too bad thanks, I knew my college assessor was coming to see me today but no idea she was assessing!! :wohoo: 2 Assessments over and done! :D
> 
> Glad you your assesments are going well
> 
> My 1st collage exam is a week and a day after my scan. So i dont even havve 2 weeks til they start :cry: i beleive im gonna be in my exams when my baby starts being really active and stuff and i wont be able to enjoy it.
> Yes it really worried me i was almost in tears. But i have to have the doppler as i would worry more without it and be at docs every too minuetsClick to expand...
> 
> I have my exam resit the first Friday of June :shock:Click to expand...

Ive got my 1st on the 27th May and last on the 29th june. i have 7 altogether :shock: :cry: i will be getting to 26weeks by the time i finish last exam. i am guessing i will be getting proper nice kicks by then, as have a bit of movement but not loads yet. im guessing i will get all nice kicks when in exams, some of which are 2and 1/2 hours straight arrrh :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

Morning/afternoon ladies! Happy Friday! :happydance:

Wow, I had quite a few pages to skim through!

Phillippa... that sucks when baby's give scare us like that! I find it's the same with the movement (or lack of) in the beginning... when you don't feel them for days at a time! And I don't even have a doppler to check on bubs when that happens. But I'm glad you found baby! :D

BB... Im taking my maternity leave at 36 weeks... but I have 2 weeks left of vacation for the year so Im taking that first, and then technically my maternity leave will start when I'm 38 weeks. I figured 4 weeks before baby arrives would be perfect... I took 5 weeks with my daughter and it felt WAY too long at the time (since I was done everything in the first week and basically spent the last 4 weeks twiddling my thumbs, bored out of my mind! LOL)... but this time I have my daughter to spend any free time with... since it won't be just her much longer and she will have to share her time with me! :cry: At least I get full year off here... I cannot WAIT! :happydance:

And preggyeggy... my scan is June 7th! Feels like a while to go, but it's slowly getting closer! :)

So... I just wanted to post something... I took my bump picture yesterday (at 16 weeks) and WOW, I can't believe how much I popped in the last two weeks! I will post my 14 week pic too (pink shirt)... I can't get over it. I officially look pregnant!

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Pregnancy/DSC03240.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Pregnancy/16weeksbaby2.jpg

Anyway, I've been feeling lots of little pokes this morning too... which I am LOVING. I only remember feeling a few pokes every couple days at this point with my daughter so I am really enjoying feeling it a little more often this time. VERY reassuring! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I plan to do with my maternity leave too MummyKC! I will probably still have written work to do for my NVQ so can finish that and prepare for baby! :)

Nice bump! :D I don't think you realise the growth until you put 2 pictures together. I did it the other day, I didn't think I had grown but I have look!

First is 12 week 5 days and second is 16 weeks 4 days :D
 



Attached Files:







12 Week 5 Days.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









16 week 3 days.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone........

So many pages to try n catch up with, all I could do was skim. I'm glad everyone is doing good and can't wait for those of you who are having scans soon. My little one is finally kicking hard enough for my other children and husband to see him from the outside........ I think it made it a little more REAL for them


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's lovely :D

I only feel my little man every now and again each day, I can't wait until he is really active and we can both feel him on the outside!!

Did you feel your other children properly this early on?


----------



## MommyKC

Aww very cute bump BB!!! You're right... I didn't think I grew much these past two weeks either until I looked at the picture! :wacko:

And Wantabelly.. that's really exciting that you can already feel and see movement from the outside. I didn't even feel my daughter move from the outside until I was at least 21-22 weeks. Hopefully it happens even sooner this time. I've noticed I feel more movement with this baby than I did at this point with my daughter, but I think that's just because I know what to look for. And even still, the movements aren't THAT frequent at all yet. :(


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies :wave:,

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.

I have spent a lovely afternoon today at The Dryburgh Abbey Hotel where I went for a swim lunch with a friend. We arrived at about 1pm and went for a swim, we were the only 2 in the pool it was so relaxing and peaceful just what I needed. Then at 2pm we went for lunch which was nice (apart from the hair in my soup :growlmad: ).



So tired now :sleep:.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## cjh

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all okay. 
I've just got back from seeingmidwife/consultant and i've got to have a gestational diabetes test done when i'm 28 weeks, basically because Callum was born 5 weeks early and weighed 6ib8oz, they are worried I have this gestational diabetes. Has anyone else had this done??? Apparently the drink you have to have is disgusting!!!!
Anyway, apart from that she listened to baby's heartbeat and had a feel of him and everything was good. 
Karenxxxx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:,
> 
> Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> I have spent a lovely afternoon today at The Dryburgh Abbey Hotel where I went for a swim lunch with a friend. We arrived at about 1pm and went for a swim, we were the only 2 in the pool it was so relaxing and peaceful just what I needed. Then at 2pm we went for lunch which was nice (apart from the hair in my soup :growlmad: ).
> 
> View attachment 82577
> View attachment 82578
> 
> 
> So tired now :sleep:.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.
> 
> Jo xx

What a lovely place Jo, glad you had a nice relaxing time away from the stress of moving xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen,

Hopefully you wont have Gestational Diabeties its not something I know anything about. good that their keeping a check on things though. Glad to her everything else is ok with baby. You got any names picked out yet?

Jo x


----------



## MommyKC

Jo - I'm glad you have a nice day. That hotel looks gorgeous! And don't just hate it when you find hair in your food??? :sick: Yuck. But I'm glad you had a nice day still! I would LOVE to go swimming! :)

Karen - here in Ontario, everyone gets the glucose test done at 28-30 weeks (regardless if you have history of gestational diabetes or not). I had it done twice with my daughter because I failed the first test (I passed the second with flying colours!). Honestly, I didn't find the drink to be that bad. It basically just tastes like really sweet orange pop. I already have my appointment to have it done again this pregnancy (in August).
I'm glad to hear your appointment went well! I see my midwife on May 25th and can't wait to hear pumpkin's heartbeat again! :happydance:

xx


----------



## cjh

MommyKC said:


> Jo - I'm glad you have a nice day. That hotel looks gorgeous! And don't just hate it when you find hair in your food??? :sick: Yuck. But I'm glad you had a nice day still! I would LOVE to go swimming! :)
> 
> Karen - here in Ontario, everyone gets the glucose test done at 28-30 weeks (regardless if you have history of gestational diabetes or not). I had it done twice with my daughter because I failed the first test (I passed the second with flying colours!). Honestly, I didn't find the drink to be that bad. It basically just tastes like really sweet orange pop. I already have my appointment to have it done again this pregnancy (in August).
> I'm glad to hear your appointment went well! I see my midwife on May 25th and can't wait to hear pumpkin's heartbeat again! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Oh thanks for that,that's put my mind at rest. Do you have to fast beforehand??? (I forgot to ask that!!). I think they're just being exceptionally careful because Callum was 5 weeks early and they're making sure I have every test done under the sun LOL!!!!!

Good luck with your appointment on the 25th, that will soon come round in no time. 

Karenxx


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Hopefully you wont have Gestational Diabeties its not something I know anything about. good that their keeping a check on things though. Glad to her everything else is ok with baby. You got any names picked out yet?
> 
> Jo x


Hi,

I saw your thread on your little girls name and just for the record I think it's a lovely name!!!
We have a small shortlist of names but I think we're kindof going with Daniel at the moment, I love the name Kian but it doesn't sound right with Callum, so I was thinking of Daniel Kian- what do you think???? Like you though I have the problem where my Husband won't commit to a name and all I want is a definate name - GOD I NEED TO BE ORGANISED LOL!!!!!!!!!!
What other names are you thinking of??
Karenxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Karen,

I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).

I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.

Speak soon.

Jo x


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Morning/afternoon ladies! Happy Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Wow, I had quite a few pages to skim through!
> 
> Phillippa... that sucks when baby's give scare us like that! I find it's the same with the movement (or lack of) in the beginning... when you don't feel them for days at a time! And I don't even have a doppler to check on bubs when that happens. But I'm glad you found baby! :D
> 
> BB... Im taking my maternity leave at 36 weeks... but I have 2 weeks left of vacation for the year so Im taking that first, and then technically my maternity leave will start when I'm 38 weeks. I figured 4 weeks before baby arrives would be perfect... I took 5 weeks with my daughter and it felt WAY too long at the time (since I was done everything in the first week and basically spent the last 4 weeks twiddling my thumbs, bored out of my mind! LOL)... but this time I have my daughter to spend any free time with... since it won't be just her much longer and she will have to share her time with me! :cry: At least I get full year off here... I cannot WAIT! :happydance:
> 
> And preggyeggy... my scan is June 7th! Feels like a while to go, but it's slowly getting closer! :)
> 
> So... I just wanted to post something... I took my bump picture yesterday (at 16 weeks) and WOW, I can't believe how much I popped in the last two weeks! I will post my 14 week pic too (pink shirt)... I can't get over it. I officially look pregnant!
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Pregnancy/DSC03240.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Pregnancy/16weeksbaby2.jpg
> 
> Anyway, I've been feeling lots of little pokes this morning too... which I am LOVING. I only remember feeling a few pokes every couple days at this point with my daughter so I am really enjoying feeling it a little more often this time. VERY reassuring! :D

Thanks yes naughty baby i was so glad i could find it. after my MMC i need the doppler to stop me worrying everyday thay i might have had another MMC. I know its sounds extreme but to me its not.
Your bump is lovely :)
I only have not even 5 days til my scan :yipee:
Im sure the 7th of June will come round soon. I'm also waiting until the 5th June as i turn 18 and tbh it seems closer than my scan - dunno how that works :dohh:


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x

I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!

Have a lovely time tonight.

xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

5 days to go til our scans :happydance:


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Due 2010,

Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Due 2010,
> 
> Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...

excited but so scared lol you?
Yes i know it feels liek just yesterday i posted the scan is this month thread and that was 14days ago lol. its gone so quick well i think it has.
And now its the weekend which always goes to quick, so it will be round so fast i hope


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Due 2010,
> 
> Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> excited but so scared lol you?
> Yes i know it feels liek just yesterday i posted the scan is this month thread and that was 14days ago lol. its gone so quick well i think it has.
> And now its the weekend which always goes to quick, so it will be round so fast i hopeClick to expand...

Yeah like you excited but nervous, I just want to make sure he's okay and that everything is working and growing the way it should be!!! I can't wait to hear how you get on and whether it's a little boy or girl, my appointment isn't until 4pm so i'll come on here that night and see what you've wrote :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Due 2010,
> 
> Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> excited but so scared lol you?
> Yes i know it feels liek just yesterday i posted the scan is this month thread and that was 14days ago lol. its gone so quick well i think it has.
> And now its the weekend which always goes to quick, so it will be round so fast i hopeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah like you excited but nervous, I just want to make sure he's okay and that everything is working and growing the way it should be!!! I can't wait to hear how you get on and whether it's a little boy or girl, my appointment isn't until 4pm so i'll come on here that night and see what you've wrote :happydance:Click to expand...

I didnt think you knew the sex, or is that me going mad. Ive got to go to collage after my scan, so not sure if i will be able to post until the evening anyway. ive been calling baby a her/she recently i will feel a bit quilty if it's a boy and ive been calling him a her.
I just want it to come :) i aint gonna sleep tue night


----------



## WantaBelly

brunettebimbo said:


> That's lovely :D
> 
> I only feel my little man every now and again each day, I can't wait until he is really active and we can both feel him on the outside!!
> 
> Did you feel your other children properly this early on?

I want to say with my son (also my first born) I didn't feel him til around 20-21 weeks. And with my daughters (all 4 of em) it was around this time. My youngest is 10 and I never thought I would but I had forgotten about some of the little things like watching the baby kicks..... I'm gonna soak in every minute of it!


----------



## MadamRose

My baby has been having a right little wriggle tonight. I think i might have felt a proper kick as well. Prob is i felt something with my hand, but becuase my hand was pressed on tummy i didnt really feel it from the inside so not 100% sure it was actually a kick. But def had lots a wriggles


----------



## MommyKC

Good evening ladies!

Karen - for my test, I didn't need to fast but I just had to eat a light breakfast before going for the test. I imagine it would be the same? Just make sure you stay away from sugary items for breakfast (I made the mistake of eating raisin bran which apparently has more sugar in it than I thought) which is what put me 0.1 over the "limit" and why I had to be re-tested. :growlmad:

And congrats to you ladies who's scans are in 5 DAYS!!! Lucky bums! But mine is just over 3 weeks now... so I'm getting there... slooooooooowly :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> Karen - for my test, I didn't need to fast but I just had to eat a light breakfast before going for the test. I imagine it would be the same? Just make sure you stay away from sugary items for breakfast (I made the mistake of eating raisin bran which apparently has more sugar in it than I thought) which is what put me 0.1 over the "limit" and why I had to be re-tested. :growlmad:
> 
> And congrats to you ladies who's scans are in 5 DAYS!!! Lucky bums! But mine is just over 3 weeks now... so I'm getting there... slooooooooowly :haha:

It will come round soon. i remember thinking it was going so slow. And it feels like yesterday i was saying it was a month away now its 5 day, or 4 and 1/2 :haha: sorry 

Baby been moving away tonight. i dont have a clue what caused baby to move so much, most ive ever felt it :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww isn't it exciting??? I can't wait until I can feel baby move more and more. And stronger too, since the movements I feel right now are really light (except for the 2 times so far I've managed to get baby to really move by poking him :haha:)! They have their wiggly days and slower days I find (especially at 19-24 weeks)... after that, they start to get into a routine where they are usually pretty squirmy at the same time every day. I cannot wait for that! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i really can't wait. However my exams start soon, so i will prob be in them when the baby decided to have it good move moments :rofl: 
I just want to can to come now. i think it will come round faster after the weekend.
Aww least you have felt baby quite early. i just love the feeling :)


----------



## MommyKC

lol Yeah it's always fun when baby decides to try kickboxing right when you're in the middle of something! My daughter used to go crazy when I was in a work meeting, or on an important phone call at work. And sometimes she'd kick so hard I would actually jump or yelp, right in the middle of a meeting! Oh well... I loved every second of it! :D

And you only have 4 days left now... until your scan. That's nothing! I WISH I only had four days left.... :dohh:


----------



## Audball2108

17 weeks today! Woohoo! :D


----------



## FrenchFry

had my scan, everything looks great and it's a..... GIRL!


----------



## Audball2108

Congrats!! :D


----------



## EmandBub

Congrats on your :pink: bump frenchfry! only 5 days to go for me :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> lol Yeah it's always fun when baby decides to try kickboxing right when you're in the middle of something! My daughter used to go crazy when I was in a work meeting, or on an important phone call at work. And sometimes she'd kick so hard I would actually jump or yelp, right in the middle of a meeting! Oh well... I loved every second of it! :D
> 
> And you only have 4 days left now... until your scan. That's nothing! I WISH I only had four days left.... :dohh:

Yes i know only 4 days :yipee: for once i actually want the weekend to go quickly when do people ever say that :haha: Im sure yours will come round very soon :D



FrenchFry said:


> had my scan, everything looks great and it's a..... GIRL!

congrats on you :pink: bump


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> lol Yeah it's always fun when baby decides to try kickboxing right when you're in the middle of something! My daughter used to go crazy when I was in a work meeting, or on an important phone call at work. And sometimes she'd kick so hard I would actually jump or yelp, right in the middle of a meeting! Oh well... I loved every second of it! :D
> 
> And you only have 4 days left now... until your scan. That's nothing! I WISH I only had four days left.... :dohh:
> 
> Yes i know only 4 days :yipee: for once i actually want the weekend to go quickly when do people ever say that :haha: Im sure yours will come round very soon :DClick to expand...

Katie i can't imagine that! that would be too funny :rofl: 3 weeks will go so fast i'm sure :)

i can't wait for thursday to come tbh! xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> lol Yeah it's always fun when baby decides to try kickboxing right when you're in the middle of something! My daughter used to go crazy when I was in a work meeting, or on an important phone call at work. And sometimes she'd kick so hard I would actually jump or yelp, right in the middle of a meeting! Oh well... I loved every second of it! :D
> 
> And you only have 4 days left now... until your scan. That's nothing! I WISH I only had four days left.... :dohh:
> 
> Yes i know only 4 days :yipee: for once i actually want the weekend to go quickly when do people ever say that :haha: Im sure yours will come round very soon :DClick to expand...
> 
> Katie i can't imagine that! that would be too funny :rofl: 3 weeks will go so fast i'm sure :)
> 
> i can't wait for thursday to come tbh! xxxClick to expand...

I know its soooo exciting isn't it :D


----------



## Red Rose

Congratulations on team :pink:!

I found out I'm on the same team yesterday. Is amazing to finally put a gender to LO. Now I'm resisting the urge to buy lots of pink stuff although I'm going to have a look on Ebay later to maybe buy one pretty dress..... :happydance:

I haven't been very active on this thread. I'll try harder in future! Its lovely to keep up with people at the same stage. :hugs:


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Due 2010,
> 
> Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> excited but so scared lol you?
> Yes i know it feels liek just yesterday i posted the scan is this month thread and that was 14days ago lol. its gone so quick well i think it has.
> And now its the weekend which always goes to quick, so it will be round so fast i hopeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah like you excited but nervous, I just want to make sure he's okay and that everything is working and growing the way it should be!!! I can't wait to hear how you get on and whether it's a little boy or girl, my appointment isn't until 4pm so i'll come on here that night and see what you've wrote :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt think you knew the sex, or is that me going mad. Ive got to go to collage after my scan, so not sure if i will be able to post until the evening anyway. ive been calling baby a her/she recently i will feel a bit quilty if it's a boy and ive been calling him a her.
> I just want it to come :) i aint gonna sleep tue nightClick to expand...


Hi Due,
Yes I found out I was having another boy which i'm chuffed about :happydance:
At least when you go into college after your scan, you'll have a big smile on your face knowing what you're having and that everything is okay. xxx


----------



## cjh

MommyKC said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> Karen - for my test, I didn't need to fast but I just had to eat a light breakfast before going for the test. I imagine it would be the same? Just make sure you stay away from sugary items for breakfast (I made the mistake of eating raisin bran which apparently has more sugar in it than I thought) which is what put me 0.1 over the "limit" and why I had to be re-tested. :growlmad:
> 
> And congrats to you ladies who's scans are in 5 DAYS!!! Lucky bums! But mine is just over 3 weeks now... so I'm getting there... slooooooooowly :haha:

Hi Mommy KC,

Thanks for letting me know that, hopefully they won't make me fast as I'm eating for 50 at the moment :haha:


----------



## cjh

Red Rose said:


> Congratulations on team :pink:!
> 
> I found out I'm on the same team yesterday. Is amazing to finally put a gender to LO. Now I'm resisting the urge to buy lots of pink stuff although I'm going to have a look on Ebay later to maybe buy one pretty dress..... :happydance:
> 
> I haven't been very active on this thread. I'll try harder in future! Its lovely to keep up with people at the same stage. :hugs:


Congratulations on your little girl xxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

cjh said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJBSCANNON said:
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> I really like Daniel it was on my list of boys names and I like Kian too they go well together. OH has just said if we go for Alba he wants to pick the middle name I thought we'd already picked the middle name (Jo after me!) but he can't remember that - typical, so we'll see what he comes up with. I told my friend that I liked Alba today and she hummed and hawed and then said "Alba Cannon sounds like the name of a company give me a day or two to absorb it and I'll let you know what I think" - WTF! This is why I had not wanted to tell anyone (except on here).
> 
> I'm away to take my daughter to her first dancing class tonight she's so excited.
> 
> Speak soon.
> 
> Jo x
> 
> I know, we're keeping it quiet too because everyone seems to have an opionion!!!!!
> 
> Have a lovely time tonight.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 5 days to go til our scans :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Due 2010,
> 
> Yes,I know it's come round quick hasn't it??? Are you excited?? It seemed like such a long time when we was talking about it before and now it's next week!!!!
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> excited but so scared lol you?
> Yes i know it feels liek just yesterday i posted the scan is this month thread and that was 14days ago lol. its gone so quick well i think it has.
> And now its the weekend which always goes to quick, so it will be round so fast i hopeClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah like you excited but nervous, I just want to make sure he's okay and that everything is working and growing the way it should be!!! I can't wait to hear how you get on and whether it's a little boy or girl, my appointment isn't until 4pm so i'll come on here that night and see what you've wrote :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt think you knew the sex, or is that me going mad. Ive got to go to collage after my scan, so not sure if i will be able to post until the evening anyway. ive been calling baby a her/she recently i will feel a bit quilty if it's a boy and ive been calling him a her.
> I just want it to come :) i aint gonna sleep tue nightClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Due,
> Yes I found out I was having another boy which i'm chuffed about :happydance:
> At least when you go into college after your scan, you'll have a big smile on your face knowing what you're having and that everything is okay. xxxClick to expand...

yes exaclty, then after collage me and OH are going baby shopping :D
4days and i will have known aout 6 hours :yipee:


----------



## FrenchFry

Thanks everyone, we are so excited! We are naming her Zoe Isabella!


----------



## EmandBub

Zoe Isabella is gorgeus! xx


----------



## MadamRose

what a lovely name i think its a really nice chose. Glad you can put a name to your baby bump now :D


----------



## EmandBub

I want to be able to do that :rofl: but i know even when/if i find out, i still won't stick to a name long enough xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> I want to be able to do that :rofl: but i know even when/if i find out, i still won't stick to a name long enough xx

Me and OH already have our names so we can in 4 days :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Is it Chole or Chloe.. sorry! :rofl: i've just been wondering (; i love Simon btw it's too cute xx


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe ive only just realised that its wrong in the siggie with you saying that lol
And we even have middle names sorted 2 lol


----------



## EmandBub

Ooo what are they? Or are you keeping it a secret? im loving Charlie, but i can't make my mind up :rofl: x


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe grace (my middle name also) patricia (my mum's 1st name)
or Simon Elliot :D


----------



## EmandBub

omgg i love Simon Elliot! might steal Elliot off you :rofl: and Chloe Grace is so cute! I keep forgetting to ask you what your name is.. :blush: xx


----------



## MadamRose

Sometimes i feel a it bad for giving a girl 2 middle names and a boy only one, but they both work so thats what matters.
Mines phillippa im guessing urs is emma or emily :D


----------



## EmandBub

Emeline :thumbup: and awww, it's cute! xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww thats diffrent and ty
Im guessing your names will keep chainging until you actually have your LO?


----------



## EmandBub

yeah, i wish it was Emma :rofl: and yw
most likely yeahh xx


----------



## MadamRose

aww, i think its nicer than emma TBH


----------



## EmandBub

it's horrid! everyone pronounces it Eme-line but it's Eme-lyn.. :blush: oo well :D x


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless ya, dont worry some people can't spell my name because of all the repeated letters. teachers ive had for 5 years still spell it wrong, and so do family :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

2 ls 2 ps :) Phillippa right? :rofl: xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes lol :rofl: least my mum and dad spell it right, ut one of my aunties allways spells it phillipa


----------



## brunettebimbo

Damn college works suck! Are either of you any good with acts and rights? Blah Blah Blah?

I need to write how I would use the Mental Health act at work!? :shrug: I've no frickin idea! I'm a Dental Nurse, what's that to do with Mental Health? 

I also need to figure out what the National Care Standards 200 CSCI is and how I'd use that at work? The internet is crap! :(


Arghh there are so many! 15 bloody acts to do! :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

awww :rofl: i had a friend called Phillippa but everyone called her Pip/Pippa so it was easily spelled ;) x


----------



## EmandBub

brunettebimbo said:


> Damn college works suck! Are either of you any good with acts and rights? Blah Blah Blah?
> 
> I need to write how I would use the Mental Health act at work!? :shrug: I've no frickin idea! I'm a Dental Nurse, what's that to do with Mental Health?
> 
> I also need to figure out what the National Care Standards 200 CSCI is and how I'd use that at work? The internet is crap! :(
> 
> 
> Arghh there are so many! 15 bloody acts to do! :cry:

aww sorry hon, i'm shite at these things xx
Google became my new best friend for a while.. google chrome maybe? x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've tried Google! It just brings up shit!!

I really don't think I can do this NVQ! :(


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Damn college works suck! Are either of you any good with acts and rights? Blah Blah Blah?
> 
> I need to write how I would use the Mental Health act at work!? :shrug: I've no frickin idea! I'm a Dental Nurse, what's that to do with Mental Health?
> 
> I also need to figure out what the National Care Standards 200 CSCI is and how I'd use that at work? The internet is crap! :(
> 
> 
> Arghh there are so many! 15 bloody acts to do! :cry:

no but my mum is a nurse, not in metal health specifically but can do anything so will have done some stuff about mental health. but i cant promise anything


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> awww :rofl: i had a friend called Phillippa but everyone called her Pip/Pippa so it was easily spelled ;) x

i wont let anyone nickname it to anything, i dunno y but i hate anything but phillippa


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: It's a cute name! 

no idea then hon.. i'm sure you can do this! just stick at it ;) xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: It's a cute name!
> 
> no idea then hon.. i'm sure you can do this! just stick at it ;) xx

i do lol :rofl: people try to push it but they dont get answerd if they call me anything else. My nephews call me phil-pa atm lol as they cant pronounce it properly


----------



## EmandBub

aww my little brothers just call me Emi, mum calls me Linny though :blush: x


----------



## MadamRose

Lol, my mum doesnt call me anything other than phillippa unless i get on her nerves and then its phillippa grace :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

my mum never used my middle name :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

lol, just think we are both half way in 4 days :D


----------



## EmandBub

I know! it's so exciting! :happydance: xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> I know! it's so exciting! :happydance: xx

yes very, then its not even a month until viablity :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's going fast i think tbh! xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: it's going fast i think tbh! xx

If this makes sence looking back its gone fast, looking forward it feels like forever if you get me


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeahh x


----------



## MommyKC

Good evening ladies! Just wanted to pop on and say HI! :hi:
Even though Im sure you're all in bed!

Em and Phillippa... your scans are SO close! I bet you're getting more and more excited! You will have to let us know ASAP after you find out! :happydance:

22 more days for me... Im slowly getting there! And I can't wait! Victoria (May 24)weekend is coming up, so that means a short week next NEXT week.. which might make time go faster?? Fingers crossed anyways.

So how is everyone doing otherwise?

Alright well Im off to bed shortly too! Talk to you ladies soon! xx


----------



## MadamRose

This weekend has gone so quick and for once I am glad, roll on wed :) this weekend has been so tiring every1 else had good weekend?


----------



## EmandBub

Heya Phillippa :) bet you can't wait! only 4 weeks until we're viable! how are all you girlies doing today? xx

EDIT: I can't count :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

4weeks tim viable that's at 24weeks. But we are half way on wednesday :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

oh dearrr i can't count :blush: i meant weeks *** xx


----------



## MadamRose

LOL you excited for thusrday? I think it's going quick I though this week before my scan would really drag but it ain't yet. It will tue night for sure as I won't slepp will be too excited about next morning


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeahh i can't wait! it seems to be going so quick for me tbh xx prolly won't sleep for the next 4 days ;) x


----------



## MommyKC

Well my weekend went quick too... TOO quick! I don't feel like going to work tomorrow! :(

But congrats on getting so close to viability ladies... thats always a nice feeling! I still have about 7.5 weeks... but Im getting there! My big milestone was 32 weeks with my daughter, because after that, if baby is born... they wouldnt need much help (and my local hospital could manage a preemie that age no problem)... so come on 32 weeks!! LOL :haha:

But seriously... my scan is 3 weeks tomorrow! I can't wait! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

3 weeks today until our scan MommyKC:happydance:

This weekend has gone far too quick :( Back to work today!

I can't believe that on Tuesday I couldn't feel my baby and then from Wednesday I have felt movement every day! :) Saturday night I went to bed to read a book, I was laid on the bed and he didn't stop moving for over an hour! It was brilliant! In the end I had to go to sleep because it was getting late but I would have loved to have stayed awake feeling him move! :mrgreen:


----------



## laura6914

morning all, hope you are all well. havent read through the posts again :blush: jus popping in quickly.

BB im sure your NVQ wil go fine hun. And YEY on feeling the baby move. im must say i only feel ean moe 2-5 times a day. a few kicks of an evening and he only moves when i make him. lol. think he is a lazy baby :rofl:

1 week friday until my scan :happydance: i really cant wait. ssoooooo excited. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

2days to go, i will have seen my baby again this time in 2 days :yippe: hurry up wednesday.
I love the feeling that its so close :)
My baby hasnt been that active the last day or two, i have felt little movement just not much


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls yey on youre scans being so close :) i cant wait until i can get that excited lol ! still havnt really felt lil one move yet just the once when i was poking it hehe 

I went out on saturday night for a friends birthday and rea;ised how old i actually feel i was ready for bed by 11 o clock hahaha


----------



## MadamRose

Steffyxx said:


> Morning girls yey on youre scans being so close :) i cant wait until i can get that excited lol ! still havnt really felt lil one move yet just the once when i was poking it hehe
> 
> I went out on saturday night for a friends birthday and rea;ised how old i actually feel i was ready for bed by 11 o clock hahaha

I think there has only been a few nights since i been pregnant, i havent been in bed by 11 so you aint the only one.


----------



## brunettebimbo

11 is nothing, I'm ready for bed by 8 :rofl: 

OMG Laura your scan has flown round! :D

I can't believe how wriggley my baby is, he seems to be wriggling all the time!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> 11 is nothing, I'm ready for bed by 8 :rofl:
> 
> OMG Laura your scan has flown round! :D
> 
> I can't believe how wriggley my baby is, he seems to be wriggling all the time!

aww ya for your wiggly baby. I think mine has gone on wriggle strike


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:

I think everyone else has gone on October Bumpkin strike!! :shrug:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello lovelies!

So we moved into the new house... it's lovely but needs so much more work than we realised. Oh well... I love a good project!

My wedding dress has been despatched and should arrive soon.

Then I reached the half way point yesterday (wooooo) AND we have our gender scan on Weds.

Go go go go go lol

Hope you're all awesome xxx


----------



## MadamRose

KittyVentura said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> So we moved into the new house... it's lovely but needs so much more work than we realised. Oh well... I love a good project!
> 
> My wedding dress has been despatched and should arrive soon.
> 
> Then I reached the half way point yesterday (wooooo) AND we have our gender scan on Weds.
> 
> Go go go go go lol
> 
> Hope you're all awesome xxx

I also have my scan on wednesday i hope yours goes well. Glad you are liking your new house. and enjoy you wedding when it comes round :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm still being sick daily but you know what!? I feel fricking awesome! All the sickness, the siatica and the other crappy pregnancy symptoms are worth it feeling my little boy wriggle! :mrgreen:

H2B also likes a project although I find it takes him longer to finish!

Is your wedding far away now Hun?

:happydance: Scans are coming thick and fast! Ours is 3 weeks today!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm still being sick daily but you know what!? I feel fricking awesome! All the sickness, the siatica and the other crappy pregnancy symptoms are worth it feeling my little boy wriggle! :mrgreen:
> 
> H2B also likes a project although I find it takes him longer to finish!
> 
> Is your wedding far away now Hun?
> 
> :happydance: Scans are coming thick and fast! Ours is 3 weeks today!

Aww hope your scan goes well im sure it will come round quick i was shocked how quickly mine came round tbh.
If it continues for much longer i can see me trying to get an appointment at the docs as it worries me even though i knwo is shouldnt as i aint even 20weeks yet


----------



## brunettebimbo

What do you mean Hun?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> What do you mean Hun?

My lack of moevement as i have had it everyday sicne 16weeks +1 and baby goes mad when im in the bath. and not had any movement for about 2 days i dont think and it worries me. I need to book a doc appoitneknt about other things so might just see if they think its normal as i get worried really easiely


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure how far gone they say before they worry about movement, I would go for peace of mind anyway! Have you felt baby at all?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not sure how far gone they say before they worry about movement, I would go for peace of mind anyway! Have you felt baby at all?

Yes everyday since 16 +1 almost 20weeks now. i think its the fact since i felt it at 16+1 i havent had a day without it now i aint had movement for like 2 days


----------



## brunettebimbo

Let us know how you get on Hun!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Let us know how you get on Hun!

Will do, going down to docs to book my appoitment for other things now, and will mention it then and see if they think it cant wait til my other appoitnment or if i need seeing or if they think its fine. They might say i dont need to worry with my scan being on wed. 
thansk for your help :thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok

We had our 20 week scan this morning, baby was beautiful but sadly they spotted a possible problem, we are now being refered to a specialist unit for indepth screening. Feeling rather lost/scared right now so will proberly be sitting it out for a few weeks till we know if baby is going to be ok or not

Love to everyone


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Sorry to hear that Buttonnose, I will be thinking about you :hugs: let us know when you know more.


----------



## buttonnose82

we have our appointment with fetal medicine tomorrow at 9:30, hopefully know more after that


----------



## going_crazy

buttonnose82 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is ok
> 
> We had our 20 week scan this morning, baby was beautiful but sadly they spotted a possible problem, we are now being refered to a specialist unit for indepth screening. Feeling rather lost/scared right now so will proberly be sitting it out for a few weeks till we know if baby is going to be ok or not
> 
> Love to everyone

Thinking of you hun xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

hi all :wave: 

BB its come round well quick. i hope the next week goes just as fast. 

kitty- glad all has gone well and good luck for wednesday. 

Due1: my LO has been very quiet the past 2 days to. i think its cause i have been so busy though. spent all day saturday decorating and yesterday travelling back from manchester. got home cooked tea and went bed. i havent stopped. like you it did worry me a little but got the doppler out heart beat was fine and strong and could hear bubs moving around just couldnt feel it so think he as moved position. im sure all is fine hun. and good luck for wednesday to :thumbu:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

omg i missed all the posts whilst replying.


Buttonnose im so sorry hunny. thinking of you and praying everything is ok. 
:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Kittyventura - lots going on for you at the moment then how exciting :) have fun wedding day !! 

Due 1 i would try not to worry hun i have heard wriggles can be really unpredictable at that stage but would go docs just to be on the safe side hope everything goes well for you on wendsay 

Button nose - good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## MadamRose

I went down the doctors and they had a cancalation for 20mins later so i took that to be seen quickly. they did a doppler and she got heart beat, but she says it seems like baby is lying closer to my back and thats why, she said it may have been there for a few days and thats why i was feeling movedment before and not now, im alot more settled now, and i can stop worrying and look forward to wednesday

Sorry to hear about them finding a slight problem at your scan buttonose did they give you any indication what. Hope everything goes well tomorrow


----------



## laura6914

lad they said everything went ok at the docs due1. that was great they could get you in that quickly.


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> lad they said everything went ok at the docs due1. that was great they could get you in that quickly.

yes normally it would never be that quick its only becuase of the cancelation ut has put my mind at rest, so i can actually look forward to waiting for wednesday :D


----------



## laura6914

i wish my scan was that close. like you bean has been quiet the passed few days but got the doppler out earlier and found a very strng heartbeat. about 160bpm. sounded so fast. 

what time is yur scan wednesday?


----------



## MadamRose

10:15 so nice and early so at least i wont be waiting very long on the day, it will be get up get ready and leave so i wont feel like im waiting to long on wed, it will be tomorrow thats the horrible day of waiting


----------



## laura6914

ah thats ok. mine is 8:30 next friday so im greatful its so early. 
im sure tomorrow will go fast, just try and keep busy.


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> ah thats ok. mine is 8:30 next friday so im greatful its so early.
> im sure tomorrow will go fast, just try and keep busy.

Im sure next friday will come round nice and quickly. I thought it was gonna go slow when i had 2 weeks left i cant beleive i dont even have 2 full days 2 wait now :)
Yer 8.30 is super early. I always find tuesday really drags so i hope it doesnt tomorrow


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> 3 weeks today until our scan MommyKC:happydance:
> 
> This weekend has gone far too quick :( Back to work today!
> 
> I can't believe that on Tuesday I couldn't feel my baby and then from Wednesday I have felt movement every day! :) Saturday night I went to bed to read a book, I was laid on the bed and he didn't stop moving for over an hour! It was brilliant! In the end I had to go to sleep because it was getting late but I would have loved to have stayed awake feeling him move! :mrgreen:

YAYYYYY! I know! 3 weeks!! Hopefully it goes fast!!! :happydance: 

And isn't the movement amazing? I haven't felt bubs move consistently for an hour... but I will feel him here and there. Usually one kick one hour... then nothing for a few hours, then another few little kicks. I can't wait until I can feel him ALL day, ALL the time! :D


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> 11 is nothing, I'm ready for bed by 8 :rofl:
> 
> OMG Laura your scan has flown round! :D
> 
> I can't believe how wriggley my baby is, he seems to be wriggling all the time!

hahah me too! The LATEST I ever go to bed is 10pm! Occasionally 11pm on weekends! :haha:

And you're lucky! I can feel baby but not as much as I'd like. :(


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

Had a gender scan last Friday at 16.1......................................................fairly certain we're Team Blue!!:happydance:

Chord was between his legs, but sonographer was pretty certain there were boys bits obvious on screen. Should find out for definite at 20 week scan, but am pretty confident he is a he!!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on Hun!
> 
> Will do, going down to docs to book my appoitment for other things now, and will mention it then and see if they think it cant wait til my other appoitnment or if i need seeing or if they think its fine. They might say i dont need to worry with my scan being on wed.
> thansk for your help :thumbup:Click to expand...

Im sure everything is fine hun! They say you shouldn't start worrying about doing "kick counts" until you're 28 weeks - at that point you should be feeling movement consistently through the day. At 20 weeks, I'm pretty sure it's normal to still go a day or two without feeling baby move. But I would definitely call your doc's office too, just for peace of mind! Keep us posted! :hugs:

EDIT: nevermind, I saw your post now! :haha:... I'm glad they found the heartbeat! Baby sitting at your back would definitely explain the lack of movement! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyKC

Buttonnose... Im so sorry to hear about the slight abnormality on your scan... but keep your chin up! My daughter's 20 week scan had abnormalities too but everything turned out fine and she was completely healthy... so I will keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
Good Luck tomorrow! xx

Congrats gonnabeadaddy on finding out you'r having a little boy! VERY exciting! :D


----------



## rainbow_11

Hi can I be added too please :)
I'm due October 17th don't know what were having yet but guessing it might be a little boy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on Hun!
> 
> Will do, going down to docs to book my appoitment for other things now, and will mention it then and see if they think it cant wait til my other appoitnment or if i need seeing or if they think its fine. They might say i dont need to worry with my scan being on wed.
> thansk for your help :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure everything is fine hun! They say you shouldn't start worrying about doing "kick counts" until you're 28 weeks - at that point you should be feeling movement consistently through the day. At 20 weeks, I'm pretty sure it's normal to still go a day or two without feeling baby move. But I would definitely call your doc's office too, just for peace of mind! Keep us posted! :hugs:
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, I saw your post now! :haha:... I'm glad they found the heartbeat! Baby sitting at your back would definitely explain the lack of movement! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's what I was meant to mean before Phillippa! :rofl:

Yep I think I'm lucky MummyKC, I have felt him quite a bit, I love it :cloud9:

Congrats gonnabeadaddy! Looks like we have a lot of blue bumps due this October! I can't wait to meet our little boy :D

Buttonnose I am so sorry to hear you didn't get the outcome you wanted at your scan, I have everything crossed for you and I hope everything turns out alright.

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi everyone hope you are all well.

Congrats Gonnnabeadaddy on your Team :blue: news.

Welcome rainbow-11 :wave:.

Good luck to all you girls that have scans this week mine is on Friday at 3.50pm, thats going to be a long day!!

Laura it really does feel like youv'e been waiting so long for your scan but not too long now.

I am finally feeling lots of movement which is so nice and reassuring. I'm getting quite a bump now and am finally putting on some weight :thumbup:.

Jo xx


----------



## merryb

Hi, :hi:

Joining the party a bit late but can I be added too?? Due on 23rd October and no idea what we're having!

Thank you!!


----------



## Serenity81

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay :) Buttonnose, I am so sorry that your scan showed a potential problem, I really hope that everything turns out to be okay. Huge hugs to you. Sorry if tmi but I am suffering from the most horrific piles ever! I went to boots in the city centre to buy anusol cream which I know for a fact is safe as I've used it in previous pregnancies and it even says on the box that the cream can be used in pregnancy but the sales assistant refused to sell me it because I was pregnant


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Serenity, I feel for you having piles I had them so bad when I was pregnant with my son thankfully have managed to avoid getting any so far this time around. Hope you are ok otherwise. Have you been on a pink shopping spree yet?

Welcome merry :wave:.

Jo xx


----------



## Serenity81

Hi Jo, thanks. I am in absolute agony with them, it's actually put me off going to the toilet because they are so painful. I finally got a prescription for pile cream and I really hope it starts to work quickly. The pharmacist was extremely sympathetic which was great. I am pretty much well otherwise apart from a horrible cold I've picked up. How are you?
Yes I have gone pink crazy, lol. Plus there are so many gorgeous girls clothes out there, they are just too hard to resist! xxxx


----------



## Kay0102

Hi all

Could I be added to the list please my peanut is due 8th October
I have my 20 week scan on Friday and am so excited only 4 more sleeps!!
We arent finding out the sex 
Congrats to everyone on their little treasures 

xx


----------



## pink_rulez

hello, can i be added please im due the 10th. I think im having a boy but at the moment were not planning to find out before the big day (that is if i can wait that long) thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Serenity81 said:


> Hi Jo, thanks. I am in absolute agony with them, it's actually put me off going to the toilet because they are so painful. I finally got a prescription for pile cream and I really hope it starts to work quickly. The pharmacist was extremely sympathetic which was great. I am pretty much well otherwise apart from a horrible cold I've picked up. How are you?
> Yes I have gone pink crazy, lol. Plus there are so many gorgeous girls clothes out there, they are just too hard to resist! xxxx

Hi, Glad to hear you got some cream hope it works soon. I'm ok pregnancy wise looking forward to seeing my little girl again on Friday at scan :happydance: otherwise I'm just stressed with everything else thats going on (house sale stuff). 

I am desperate to go pink crazy but there's no decent shops were we live so I'd have to go to Edinburgh and that over an hour away so never really get a chance between nursey and school run. OH is pleased though cause its saving him money :haha:.

Welcome Kay 0102 :wave: good luck at your scan on Friday.

Welcome Pink_rulez :wave:.

Jo xx


----------



## Serenity81

Thanks, I hope it works soon aswell, cant believe how much I normally take going to the toilet for granted! That's great that you are doing well pregnancy wise but ashame you have been stressed otherwise. Moving is such a stressful experience at the best of times never mind moving to the other side of the world! I found moving one of the most stressful experiences ever. Awww, bet you are really looking forward to your scan. I am quite lucky as I only live 15 minutes walk away from Dundee City Centre xxx


----------



## ivy-pickle

hi again, i'm on team blue we found out today!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies... just wanted to say WELCOME to the newbies and those who had their scans... congrats! :D

I spent too long in the sun yesterday and now my thigh's are BRIGHT pink and burnt. :( I am so sore today! :(


----------



## EmandBub

evening ladies :) Katie, hope your legs aren't too sore, maybe put on some aloe-vera gel? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning ladies!

Welcome to the new girls and congrats to the girls who have had sexing scans! :D

Girls I don't know where my head is at the moment! I am so insecure! H2B's phonebill was more than usual then my tarty cousing who has only met H2B twice (I've only known her a year) wrote on his Facebook wall about baby but has said jack shit to me, I'm reading far too much into things but it's upsetting me and I keep getting at H2B for it! I know he would never cheat on me so why am I feeling like this!? Is anyone else?

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## StonesWife

Long time no post ladies. Sorry I've been away. I get sidetracked so easy and become a lurker because sometimes I feel I don't fit into the conversations so I just read whats going on. I hope everyone is doing okay. BB I posted to your other thread but will post here too- I'm sure there's nothing to worry about with hubby. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know there isn't and that's why it makes it more stupid!
Stupid hormones!


----------



## laura6914

morning ladies,

BB im sure you have nothing to worry about hunny. It may just be the hormones. :hugs:

Hey serenity and Jo, hope your both well.

Buttonnose, hope all goes well at your appointment this morning. Hope its nthing to worry about and you get get some piece of mind. 

Im still not feeling the baby move as much which is getting to me a lot :cry: i normally feel him move a lot but the last few days, hardly anything :shrug: i know bean is ok cause i can get a nice very strong heart beat on the doppler so might just be in a different position but im really missing feeling my bean :cry:


----------



## Steffyxx

Welcome to all the newbies :) 

Is anyone going to the baby show this weekend ? or has anyone been before ? 

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww Laura :hugs: A strong heartbeat is a good sign! I think as MummyKC said they don't worry about movement until 26 weeks and there must be a reason for that.

You ok apart from that?

Nope I'm not going Steffy! Wish I was though!


----------



## KittyVentura

*Wipes sweaty palms on trousers*

*Shifts nervously from foot to foot*

*Get's down on one knee*

Does anyone wanna be my bump buddy? xx


----------



## WantaBelly

ivy-pickle said:


> hi again, i'm on team blue we found out today!

Congratulations Ivy!!! Welcome to team BLUE ;) :flower:


----------



## BabyShoes

Hi there, I am having a boy!!!


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> Aww Laura :hugs: A strong heartbeat is a good sign! I think as MummyKC said they don't worry about movement until 26 weeks and there must be a reason for that.
> 
> You ok apart from that?
> 
> Nope I'm not going Steffy! Wish I was though!


Hey hun. Yeh im ok thank you. In a funny mood today though. Cant make up my mind as to if im in a bad mood or feeling sad. Working lates as well which doesnt help. I felt LO kicking away earlier after i gave him a shake so feeling more relaxed now. lol. 

How are you today sweetie?

xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> evening ladies :) Katie, hope your legs aren't too sore, maybe put on some aloe-vera gel? xx

Thanks Em! They are feeling a bit better today. And I have been loading them up with aloe gel and other moisturizers. Seems to be helping. I just hope they don't peel, but rather turn into a nice tan colour! :haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

well girls, i got scanned by the specialist this morning (3 hours at hospital and a 1.5 hour scan!) and am pleased to report that it appears that yesterdays scan was a massive 2mm out (they work in 0.1mm's so to be 2 whole mm out is huge)! So cupcake is no more at risk of chromosome abnormalities than any other baby that falls within the 'normal' ranges!

The dr was so shocked that yesterdays measurement was soooooooo far out that she re did it 4 times and even took it to a consultant to check also!

relieved doesn't come close right now :)


----------



## MommyKC

Buttonnose... Im so glad to hear that baby is okay! I knew everything would be fine! :hugs: Now try to relax. I'm sure your baby is going to be absolutely perfect!

BB - Im sure you have nothing to worry about with hubby too. These darn hormones can really get the best of us sometimes! Sometimes I feel horrible because I will just get so grumpy with my hubby for NO reason. But sooner or later, you see things clearly again... and can apologize if need be! lol

KittyVentura - I will be your bump buddy! I'm 3ish weeks behind you but I will be if you like! PM me if you want! ;)

Laura - I know how much it sucks to not feel bubs all the time. Right now, sometimes I feel pumpkin move lots (like right now) and then I will go the rest of the day without hardly anything. It always makes me sad, because its so amazing to feel them move. But just wait until you're 28 weeks and can actually feel little knees and elbows... and baby will move every hour of every day! At least something to look forward to? :D xx


----------



## laura6914

ah Buttonnose that is fantiastic news hunny. Will the specialist be writing to the hospital about their HUGE mistake so they be careful not to make it again and worry the heck out of other mothers to be. Such a shame that you had to go through that butthank god everything is ok. 

Thanks mommymc, had a few movements this afternoon but bean seems to have gone quiet again. Cant wait till my can to out mine minde totally at ease. 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Button nose thats fab news bet youre so relieved :) so glad everything worked out fine ! 

Brunette bimbo will be my first time wasnt sure whether to go or not as i dont know the sex of the baby yet and sure ill be tempted to buy lots of nice things but in a boring unisex colour lol ! 

x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i hope it turns into a tan, mine always does! i burn so easily :dohh: you think it would teach me to wear sunblock.. xx


----------



## MommyKC

hahah I burn easily too.. at FIRST. Once I get a base on me, I tan really well though. I just don't get out in the sun very often at ALL these days... since my daughter can't be out that long. So when I do, I burn... I really should have known better but it's been GORGEOUS here lately. Like around 24 degrees celsius everyday! :D


----------



## EmandBub

awww, its raining here! as much as i love the rain, i hate being wet :rofl: x


----------



## Jadelm

Ooooo can mine be changed pretty please? I'm now due on 21st October and it's a giiirl :happydance: xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

So jealous im due 21st october aswell and i still have to wait for my scan date but will probly be late again booo 

Congrats on the pink bump though hun xx


----------



## EmandBub

Steffyxx said:


> So jealous im due 21st october aswell and i still have to wait for my scan date but will probly be late again booo
> 
> Congrats on the pink bump though hun xx

aww it honestly feels like its going to be longer than it it! i'm 20 weeks tomorrow and find out thursday! It feels like it was only yesterday i was 12 weeks :rofl: xx


----------



## Steffyxx

I realllly hope so lol ooo bet youre so excited whats youre guess ??


----------



## MommyKC

Em... I don't really like the rain. It always seems to put a damper on the day! I LOVE thunderstorms though! They are really calming, somehow? :shrug:

And my scan is in 20 days! I have had it booked since I was only 10 weeks along... and now I'm almost 17! So I'm getting there! I keep trying not to think about it, so it will hopefully come faster! :laugh2: Do you have any new guesses for Thursday? I bet you're just itching for Thursday to get here! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

i am i am! it's so weird to think it's day after tomorrow! i guess boy.. :) x


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i'm scared of thunderstorms, and they piss me off when they interfere with the satellite signal :rofl: but i love love the rain :D 
20 days isn't long missy! it's going to go so fast xx


----------



## Jadelm

Aaaaw I wouldn't have found out til 7th June (20 week scan) but I booked a private one at 16 weeks, which was literally the earliest they can do it cos I was so excited lol xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Ahh yeah I hated it when we had satellite too, and the thunderstorms would mess up the signal. But now we have cable so we don't have to worry about that! lol

And you're right, 20 days really isn't long. As much as I am DYING to get there... I don't want to rush it either. Looking back, my pregnancy with my daughter FLEW by... and she's going to be 18 months already (in 5 days)... and I have NO idea where the time went! So I'm trying not to rush ANY of this pregnancy because it will be over and GONE before we can even blink an eye!!!


----------



## MommyKC

Jadelm said:


> Aaaaw I wouldn't have found out til 7th June (20 week scan) but I booked a private one at 16 weeks, which was literally the earliest they can do it cos I was so excited lol xxx

I probably could have gotten my scan done earlier... but then the gender wouldn't have been as accurate (not with our ultrasounds over here anyway) and I wanted to wait as long as I could to make sure the technician will be 100% sure! :D But I don't blame you for going as soon as you could... it's VERY hard to wait! lol


----------



## EmandBub

i can't afford a private scan :rofl: aww that's so true! and since this is your last, you might aswell enjoy it! x


----------



## MommyKC

Yep exactly!!! And especially once I know what we're having, I am in NO rush. From that point on, in my opinion, the pregnancy just gets better and better (particularly with movement)... I mean sure, the pains get worse and comfort level goes down... but I still LOVED being VERY pregnant! And feeling the baby move constantly. So after I'm 20 weeks... time can go as slow as it wants! 

And we don't have private scans here... unless you want to get a 3D scan, those cost about $150. But I'm sure if I begged my midwife to book me earlier, she would... but again, the gender would only be 80% or so... and I want to know for SURE!!! As much as I would like to see my baby before then too, it's better for bubs to not have TOO many ultrasounds! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Yep exactly!!! And especially once I know what we're having, I am in NO rush. From that point on, in my opinion, the pregnancy just gets better and better (particularly with movement)... I mean sure, the pains get worse and comfort level goes down... but I still LOVED being VERY pregnant! And feeling the baby move constantly. So after I'm 20 weeks... time can go as slow as it wants!
> 
> And we don't have private scans here... unless you want to get a 3D scan, those cost about $150. But I'm sure if I begged my midwife to book me earlier, she would... but again, the gender would only be 80% or so... and I want to know for SURE!!! As much as I would like to see my baby before then too, it's better for bubs to not have TOO many ultrasounds! :haha:

aww i hope it gets better :winkwink: and yeah, i just can't afford the money x


----------



## MadamRose

Arrrh my scan is in around 17hours time, 10:15 tomorrow, i feel like im dreaming :D it feels so exciting and also so scary. I can't beleive im finally here :yipee:

Welcome to all newbies


----------



## MommyKC

Oh it does get better! Some women find the stronger movements hard to take sometimes but I always loved it. No matter how uncomfortable it may have been, when she would stretch my entire insides... it still felt amazing! And I LOVED how I could push her little foot and feel her push back! And actually SEE the lump sticking out of my belly! :blush:

And I don't have that kind of money to spend on a scan either. $150 is ALOT for the 3D scan... I would rather save that and buy the baby some nice bedding and clothes! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Phillippa! That's so exciting! By 11:00am tomorrow, you will finally know if you're having a little boy or girl, and get to SEE your baby! Make sure you keep us posted right away!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

exactly! you make it sound so amazing :cloud9: xx


----------



## EmandBub

Omg Phillippa! that's amazing :D i bet you can't wait :rofl: try and get some sleep though hon xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i will be at home positing, once i have gone and done some shopping :happydance: i have only dreamed of getting here before and now i finally am :D


----------



## MadamRose

I will be trying to sleep at about 7pm to try and make time go quicker but it wont work


----------



## MommyKC

LOL well at least it's in the morning... so you won't have to wait ALL day. My scan is at 2:30pm on June 7... so when my day finally comes, I have to wait almost all day before going! :(

And I don't blame you for shopping... I have a feeling I will be going shopping in the evening of June 7th... to buy a few little things. I mean seriously, how can you NOT want to buy something when you first find out??? :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Exacly we want to get the 1st outfit and a few special outfits and that to match the sex. 
i would have died if it was late in the day, as when i had my 12 week scan i woke up at 5.30. so im glad its early so i will get up, have breakfast etc get ready and go to hospital :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

mines at 10:30am :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

YEs its nice having them so early yours is the day after isnt it?


----------



## Steffyxx

Due 1 getting excited for you just reading youre posts :) haha


----------



## EmandBub

yeah! But we're 20 weeks tomorrow! :rofl: :happydance: xx


----------



## MadamRose

thankyou i can't wait, just hope it all goes to the book


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> yeah! But we're 20 weeks tomorrow! :rofl: :happydance: xx

Yes i knwo i cant beleive we will be saying half way tomoroow :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

i know! the excitement just builds dont it! :rofl: x


----------



## MadamRose

yes plus you know that you now have less time to wait that you have already been pregnant which is nice to know


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeah and we're viable in 4 weeks! :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes 4 weeks tomorrow :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Lucky girls! haha
And thats awesome that your scans are early in the day. I could have booked mine earlier but with me working fulltime, it's just easier for me to book it later and take the afternoon off! :D


----------



## MommyKC

And I want to get to the halfway point!!! Well, actually I really want to get to viability! :D


----------



## going_crazy

Wow! This thread is seriously quick moving!!! :rofl:

Congrats to everyone who's had their scans and those who found out their baby's gender...... :pink: :blue:

Really pleased for you Buttonnose that the specialist scan went well :thumbup:

Good luck to those with scans soon....... Mine is next Monday and I can't wait, although I have my GTT in the morning which is pants because I don't like lucozade!!

Laura - just wondered how your sister is?? I hope you and your sister are doing ok?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out..... sending a :hugs: to anyone who needs it!! xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Kate, you'll be viable in no time :D xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buttonnose that is absolutly fantastic news!!! :wohoo:

Laura - I'm not too bad, I'm tired and my feet hurt, been nursing all day!! Our car has just broke for the umpteenth time so we have decided to get a loan and buy a new car! Appointment at the bank on Saturday!

KittyVenture - I will :D


----------



## KittyVentura

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVenture - I will :D


Oh my lovely! I was hoping you'd say that. ;) 

This thread has gone mad since earlier. I'l try and catch up properly when I get home xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What you winking at? :p
We are already Facebook friends!


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> Kate, you'll be viable in no time :D xx

Yeah I know... only 7 weeks to go! lol


----------



## buttonnose82

thankyou girls!

the dr doing the scan saw what sex baby was, she asked if we wanted to know half way through the scan! so myself and future hubby agreed that if there was a problem we would find out the sex (to help with bonding after the grieving process) but if all was ok we would stay team yellow as we wanted from day 1. Well since everything is ok we still don't know the sex :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's some willpower! I couldn't have said no! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

Well you are STRONG buttonnose! I would have caved and said YES YES YES tell me PLEASE!!! hahah

But seriously, good for you and once again, I'm very glad that everything is okay! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

buttonnose82, i would've caved! :rofl: x


----------



## buttonnose82

usually i would have caved, but we got everything we wished for today in a prefer scan, so it didn't really matter, all we cared was that baby appears healthy :)


----------



## MommyKC

Very true... and good for you! A healthy baby IS all that matters! :D


----------



## EmandBub

good for you! :) i'm glad baba's healthy xx


----------



## buttonnose82

oh and we discovered what we *thought* were kicks is actually baby punching me! and the reason I pee so much is because baby constantly keeps its feet on my bladder and pushes against my bladder to push itself up lol


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i really want to get to viabilty might stop worrying as much then :blush:
Sorry bvut 16hours to go now :happydance: i know a bit extremem sorry :blush: im just so happy

Congrats on your new buttonnose :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Phillippa! it's fine you're allowed to be excited :haha: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

I feel like a child waiting for their birthday or christmas :blush: counting down the time, going to bed early and everything


----------



## MommyKC

Buttonnose... that's funny! My daughter used to like my bladder too... maybe it feels like a big pillow to them? :haha:

Phillippa... I agree - don't be sorry!!! I would be jumping through the roof only a day before my scan! :rofl:

I have a question for you ladies... once October Bumpkins moves over to the Third Trimester threads... what happens to those of us who aren't in the 3rd tri yet? Since I'm due the end of October... but you guys are due the beginning... do I stay here? I'm confused! Am I going to be shunned until I'm 27 weeks? :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks i jsut dont want you all to think im OTT. Just with my last MC it feels like ive been waiting an extra amount of time to have a 20 week scan

I dont actually know the answer to that unless they start a new one over in 3rd tri so we can continue both. I was actually thinking the same the other day :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

no! they can't split us up! :rofl: i've grown attached ;) 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I don't blame you for wanting to get to your 20 week scan! No matter what you've been through, the reassurance is a GREAT feeling!

Yeah.. I don't know either. Because once a new thread is started, I'm guessing everyone would start using that one? But I won't be in the 3rd Trimester until 3ish weeks after some of you! :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just moved over early! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i dont know maybe one of us should pop over to one of the month threads in the 3rd tri and asks them if they know

Yes i am gonna love the reasurance. i am convinced my baby was kicking my while i was walking ealier, does it feel slightly diffrent if your on the move as baby kicks you, as it felt the same but diffrent if that makes sence?


----------



## MommyKC

BB - Well maybe that's what I will do then! ;) I mean, if this thread basically becomes dead then I can't really stay here can I? lol I'm assuming this thread won't be used once the new one is opened?

I can't feel kicks when I'm walking right now, they are still too light. I have to be sitting or laying down to feel them. But I remember with Kyree, the bigger I got... the movements felt the same but my tummy felt alot tighter when I was standing up and walking, and the kicks weren't quite as obvious but they felt pretty much the same? :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes kate just move when this thread is dead and we all move :D


----------



## MrsO13

Little update, could't wait any longer so we went for a gender scan at the weekend and we are ....... Team :blue: Which was a hugh surprise as we were sure bump was a girl lol, couldn't be happier to be having a little boy though :happydance: :cloud9: due on 24/10/10 :D


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your :blue: bump! xx


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - I think I will! :haha:... I will just follow the crowd! :laugh2:

And congrats Mrs013 on your blue bump! So exciting! I find out in 20 days and I have a feeling mine is a boy! I can't wait to find out if I'm right! :)


----------



## EmandBub

neither can i! Katie, you better not leave us when we move to 3rd tri! :rofl: x


----------



## MrsO13

Thank you :) it was such a shock in a good way :) we have decided not to tell anyone else what we are having so its a surprise for them, but its sooooo hard trying not to slip up when talking about bump!

MommyKC good luck when your scan comes, its the same date as my anomoly scan so we can be excited together lol

EmandBub How exciting your 20 wks tomorrow :D can't wait to be 20 weeks, only another 2+5 wks to go!

xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's why i wouldn't want to do that! i'd end up slipping and all the hard work would be ruined. it's so exciting, i didn't really think i'd be doing this so soon so i'm a little shocked xx


----------



## MrsO13

It is soooo hard, I honestly cannot see us slipping up in the next 5.5 months. But it will be a nice secret while it lasts lol

xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww it's a nice way of doing it actually, i'm just so bad at keeping secrets :blush: x


----------



## cjh

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all okay and loving feeling your babies move.

Buttonose i'm really pleased that you had good news this morning, it's just a shame you had to go through it in the first place.

Just a little update on me, my baby brain is well and truly set in now, i've been adament that my 20 week scan was tomorrow at 4.10pm, well this afternoon at 3.15pm I decided to get my maternity notes book out ready to take tomorrow and I had a quick look inside (not sure why I decided to do that!) and realised that it was TODAY EEK!!!!!!!! Well things went into major panic mode and I managed to pick my Mum up and get to the hospital in the nick of time, my husband didn't make it unfortunately,but all was okay with baby and she confirmed that he is definately a BOY,however, I do have to go back on Thursday morning with a full bladder so she can check the top of his head because he was laying face down!!! I'm absolutely shattered now as i;d been out all day and only just got back in when all hell broke loose LOL!!!

Due - Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it goes okay for you xxx

Jo - Good luck for your scan too, let me know how you get on xxxxx
Karenxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Em... I don't want to leave you guys,... well actually I dont want YOU guys leaving me! haha :blush: So I will just bounce over to 3rd trimester even if it's earlier than I'm supposed to! :rofl:

And Mrs013... I dont think I could keep that a secret either! With our daughter, we kept her name a secret for 5 months (after we found out she was a girl)...and never slipped! We at least wanted THAT to be a secret and we plan to do the same thing this time. But I could never keep it a secret whether they are a boy or girl... I would definitely say "him" by accident! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you shoulddd just come over! 
xxx

sorry that your day was hectic cjh, but glad that baba is actually a boy and healthy :) x


----------



## MrsO13

Thats what I think will end up happening as hubby ad I are so used to saying he, him etc to each other so its only a matter of time before one of us will slip up lol But it's nice having the secret for just us while it lasts lol

xx


----------



## lushious09

this is what i worry abouts FOB dosnt wanna no the sex but i dooo so we have decided that i keep it to myself and tell NO ONE but.... I REALLY WANNA hahaha i know ill slip up and say him/her or son/daughter lol! or hel see summit boyish or girly! its so blooming hard n we dont even no yet lol


----------



## MommyKC

luchious09... you're going to have to keep it a secret from the baby's FATHER?
:rofl: Good luck with THAT! hahaha :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i can't imagine doing that. tbh, if FOB doesn't want to come to the scan then he isn't being told anything xxx


----------



## MommyKC

OH I agree... if my hubby didn't come to the scan then it would be easier not to tell him. But my hubby wouldn't miss it for anything!!! :D


----------



## EmandBub

i still wish he'd care and that he'd come, but i want him to _want_ to be there xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww I know hun what you mean. :( :hugs:... but just remember, if he doesn't want to be there... then it's HIS loss. Just make sure you have someone else to come along with you, who is actually worth your time. Your baby only deserves the best, and it's your baby's FOB who is going to miss out on EVERYTHING!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

i just wish he cared! i'm not asking for money or anything of him. just that he care about his own child.. it's not much to ask is it?! i'm starting to think maybe i'm the bad guy xx


----------



## MommyKC

Does he not show any interest at all? Do you talk to him regularly? Or has he completely shut you out?
And you're not asking too much at ALL hun! And you are certainly NOT the bad guy! He should step up and be responsible for his child! It took TWO of you to get pregnant... not just YOU! So he should be man enough to accept that! :growlmad: xx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Does he not show any interest at all? Do you talk to him regularly? Or has he completely shut you out?
> And you're not asking too much at ALL hun! And you are certainly NOT the bad guy! He should step up and be responsible for his child! It took TWO of you to get pregnant... not just YOU! So he should be man enough to accept that! :growlmad: xx

When i told him (i was 12 weeks) he said it wasn't his. We'd been together for two years and i've never been with anyone else. And he knows that. We DTD twice. So it couldn't be anyone else! But he's adament that baba's not his and he refused to even tell his parents.
i just feel like maybe i'm asking too much. He didn't choose to have this child. I wanted to keep them and it's my responsability. 
i just don't know anymore xx


----------



## MommyKC

Im so sorry he is acting this way, especially after being together two years! :( :hugs:
He may not have chosen to have this child, but neither did you (originally)... and you are willing to accept your situation and become a GOOD mum!! You should never feel like you cannot keep YOUR child... so he should not be able to hold that against you either.

I don't think you're asking too much. But in the end, unfortunately, if he doesn't want anything to do with bubs... he won't. Men have the option to flee, which isn't fair... but it's true.
However, when bubs is born you always have the option of getting a paternity test and PROVING that this baby is in fact his! Just to put him in his place!!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Im so sorry he is acting this way, especially after being together two years! :( :hugs:
> He may not have chose to have this child, but neither did you (originally)... and you are willing to accept your situation and become a GOOD mum!! You should never feel like you cannot keep YOUR child... so he should not be able to hold that against you either.
> 
> I don't think you're asking too much. But in the end, unfortunately, if he doesn't want anything to do with bubs... he won't. Men have the option to flee, which isn't fair... but it's true.
> However, when bubs is born you always have the option of getting a paternity test and PROVING that this baby is in fact his! Just to put him in his place!!! xx

he was the sweetest guy, i just don't get how he changed so quickly. he managed to get a new gf after a week. ONE WEEK! i feel like i know you're right, but what happens if i mess up? 
i just don't want baba to think that their daddy hates them, or blames them for ruining his life or anything. this shouldn't be so hard! You're meant to get pregnant and have a family when you're ready and when you love eachother and when both parents want to stick around. :cry: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Thats so sad hun :( Thats strange that he was really sweet and then just changed once you got pregnant. But I guess he just showed you his true colours. And I cannot believe he found a new girlfriend in a week. You poor thing. :hugs: In a way, it's a good thing it happened now rather than after you guys were married or something? :shrug: Can you imagine if you guys would have been more serious and have this happen? At least now you know you're better off.
And you won't screw up. ALL parents make mistakes, so don't be afraid to learn from them along the way... but there's no way you're going to "screw up" this baby's life. Everything will turn out fine, you'll see. As long as you love this baby with your whole heart, and do everything in your power to give him the best possible life... then that's all you need to do.

And unfortunately, things don't always work the way they're "supposed" to. But some day, when you're ready.. you'll meet a GOOD man who will love you and your child as his own, no matter what. Just be patient... you're still young. You will find him someday! :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks cjh hopes yours goes well too
Ive been up since 5am worrying. i was waking up every few hours through the night. And since i have been up i have managed to be sick twice (not sure if its nerves or baby)
I will update you all this evening
Hope everyone is well
And Em i agree with Kate it is better for him not to be there at all than be in and out of LO's life as that could be more damaging. He will miss out on such a joy of a child not you :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does his new piece know your pregnant with his child?:growlmad:

I would get a DNA test as soon as the baby is born, go through the courts if you have to. Some men make me so mad! :growlmad: They dip their unwrapped dicks but don't deal with the consequences!

I know it's not about the money but I personally would take him to court once baby is born, have the DNA test and MAKE him be made to pay Child Support.

It's his loss Hun, your going to have a beautiful baby. My Dad said the same to my Mum and had nothing to do with me, last year aged 21 I thought I would look for my brothers and sisters from his side and stumbled across my Dad. We met, had a DNA test and surprise surprise he IS my Dad! He feels so bad for not listening to my Mum and in a way I am sad that we missed out on 21 years!

I guess what I am trying to say is please don't not do the DNA test, let this man know that this baby is definately his and let him make the decision after knowing that the baby is his as whether he is that heartless just to walk away! Don't let it get to 21 years later.

:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> Thanks cjh hopes yours goes well too
> Ive been up since 5am worrying. i was waking up every few hours through the night. And since i have been up i have managed to be sick twice (not sure if its nerves or baby)
> I will update you all this evening
> Hope everyone is well
> And Em i agree with Kate it is better for him not to be there at all than be in and out of LO's life as that could be more damaging. He will miss out on such a joy of a child not you :hugs:


I can't wait!! I won't be on this evening so won't know until the morning!!! :(

Can you Facebook me? :D


----------



## MadamRose

No im afraid not but i could email you or something like that though :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Thats so sad hun :( Thats strange that he was really sweet and then just changed once you got pregnant. But I guess he just showed you his true colours. And I cannot believe he found a new girlfriend in a week. You poor thing. :hugs: In a way, it's a good thing it happened now rather than after you guys were married or something? :shrug: Can you imagine if you guys would have been more serious and have this happen? At least now you know you're better off.
> And you won't screw up. ALL parents make mistakes, so don't be afraid to learn from them along the way... but there's no way you're going to "screw up" this baby's life. Everything will turn out fine, you'll see. As long as you love this baby with your whole heart, and do everything in your power to give him the best possible life... then that's all you need to do.
> 
> And unfortunately, things don't always work the way they're "supposed" to. But some day, when you're ready.. you'll meet a GOOD man who will love you and your child as his own, no matter what. Just be patient... you're still young. You will find him someday! :) xx

i guess, i just don't understand what happened! he was so lovely and sweet and everybody loved him. i thought he was perfect. I wish i could have just waited another couple of years. But I wouldn't change this baba for the world. Thankyoou so much Katie. :hugs: you always make me feel better.

awww Phillippa hon i'm sure it's just nerves don't you worry :hugs: everything's going to be great! Happy 20 weeks to us
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Thats so sad hun :( Thats strange that he was really sweet and then just changed once you got pregnant. But I guess he just showed you his true colours. And I cannot believe he found a new girlfriend in a week. You poor thing. :hugs: In a way, it's a good thing it happened now rather than after you guys were married or something? :shrug: Can you imagine if you guys would have been more serious and have this happen? At least now you know you're better off.
> And you won't screw up. ALL parents make mistakes, so don't be afraid to learn from them along the way... but there's no way you're going to "screw up" this baby's life. Everything will turn out fine, you'll see. As long as you love this baby with your whole heart, and do everything in your power to give him the best possible life... then that's all you need to do.
> 
> And unfortunately, things don't always work the way they're "supposed" to. But some day, when you're ready.. you'll meet a GOOD man who will love you and your child as his own, no matter what. Just be patient... you're still young. You will find him someday! :) xx
> 
> i guess, i just don't understand what happened! he was so lovely and sweet and everybody loved him. i thought he was perfect. I wish i could have just waited another couple of years. But I wouldn't change this baba for the world. Thankyoou so much Katie. :hugs: you always make me feel better.
> 
> awww Phillippa hon i'm sure it's just nerves don't you worry :hugs: everything's going to be great! Happy 20 weeks to us
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes happy half way hun :happydance:
When you have had the baby he may change his mind i know many people have come round after their ex's have had their baby. But if not you will do an amazing job on your own also xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

brunettebimbo said:


> Does his new piece know your pregnant with his child?:growlmad:
> 
> I would get a DNA test as soon as the baby is born, go through the courts if you have to. Some men make me so mad! :growlmad: They dip their unwrapped dicks but don't deal with the consequences!
> 
> I know it's not about the money but I personally would take him to court once baby is born, have the DNA test and MAKE him be made to pay Child Support.
> 
> It's his loss Hun, your going to have a beautiful baby. My Dad said the same to my Mum and had nothing to do with me, last year aged 21 I thought I would look for my brothers and sisters from his side and stumbled across my Dad. We met, had a DNA test and surprise surprise he IS my Dad! He feels so bad for not listening to my Mum and in a way I am sad that we missed out on 21 years!
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is please don't not do the DNA test, let this man know that this baby is definately his and let him make the decision after knowing that the baby is his as whether he is that heartless just to walk away! Don't let it get to 21 years later.
> 
> :hugs:

woah thanks BB :hugs: 
She doesn't know, he hasn't even told his parents. And i don't know whether to tell them or to just leave it. :rofl: nice slogan. But i agree, it's not like it didn't take two for this to happen. and he's nearlly 19 so it's a lot easier for him than it is me! He's out of school and in Uni with a job. And he doesn't get stares walking down the road. :dohh:
you have a good point. maybe if i prove it, he'll listen? i'm sorry your dad was a jerk hon, but now you got to meet him! 
xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> No im afraid not but i could email you or something like that though :D

I'll PM you! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Does his new piece know your pregnant with his child?:growlmad:
> 
> I would get a DNA test as soon as the baby is born, go through the courts if you have to. Some men make me so mad! :growlmad: They dip their unwrapped dicks but don't deal with the consequences!
> 
> I know it's not about the money but I personally would take him to court once baby is born, have the DNA test and MAKE him be made to pay Child Support.
> 
> It's his loss Hun, your going to have a beautiful baby. My Dad said the same to my Mum and had nothing to do with me, last year aged 21 I thought I would look for my brothers and sisters from his side and stumbled across my Dad. We met, had a DNA test and surprise surprise he IS my Dad! He feels so bad for not listening to my Mum and in a way I am sad that we missed out on 21 years!
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is please don't not do the DNA test, let this man know that this baby is definately his and let him make the decision after knowing that the baby is his as whether he is that heartless just to walk away! Don't let it get to 21 years later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> woah thanks BB :hugs:
> She doesn't know, he hasn't even told his parents. And i don't know whether to tell them or to just leave it. :rofl: nice slogan. But i agree, it's not like it didn't take two for this to happen. and he's nearlly 19 so it's a lot easier for him than it is me! He's out of school and in Uni with a job. And he doesn't get stares walking down the road. :dohh:
> you have a good point. maybe if i prove it, he'll listen? i'm sorry your dad was a jerk hon, but now you got to meet him!
> xxxxClick to expand...

He WAS a jerk but he is trying really hard to make up for it now!

I think you should definately prove it to him, he then has a choice, be a heartless barsteward and walk away from HIS baby or be a man and stand up for his responsibilities!

I think you SHOULD tell his parents, they are going to be grandparents and have a right to know too :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

thankyou hon :hugs: i really appreciate it. 
i'm glad your dad is trying and finally cares. how did he take the news?! and i want to tell them, i just don't know how.. xx


----------



## Steffyxx

WOOHOO scand day for you today due1 :) good luck willbe thinking of you and waiting for youre news ! 

good luck to anyone else having scans today too i know there were a few but cant remember who :S lovely sunny day here and i think im going to go to aqua natal class for the first time ekkk nervous but i need to get my jiggly ass into shape ! 

x


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> thankyou hon :hugs: i really appreciate it.
> i'm glad your dad is trying and finally cares. how did he take the news?! and i want to tell them, i just don't know how.. xx

Maybe a letter?

He was pretty good actually, we started to get to know each other, as we where waiting for the DNA results to come back he said to me "I really hope it comes back you are mine" :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I was sending a letter I would include a scan photo and put something in there about -

"FOB doesn't want to be part of our babies life but I wanted to give you the choice of whether you wanted to watch your grandchild grow up"


----------



## EmandBub

how did you get in touch with him? and i was thinking that. Maybe i'll tell his sister/brother and see what they think. his sister still talks to me. i'm wondering what he told his parents the reason was for us breaking up actually. :rofl: xxx


----------



## laura6914

morning all, lots going on here today. 

due1, good luck at the scan today hunny. cnt wait for you to get back and update us. 

xxx

i was in hospital yeasterday afternoon, really thought i was loosing the baby. im going to start a seperate thread now so you can all read. 

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning ladies,

Yey half way today :happydance:.

Can't wait to hear what your having Due#1.

Welcome any newbies :wave: and congrats to those who have found out gender.

Hope everyone else is doing well, Laura have posted on your other thread :hugs:.

Jo xx


----------



## EmandBub

DJBSCANNON, when is your scan? :D

Phillippa, you would have found out by now!! i can't wait to hear what you're having ;) hope you're enjoying the shopping xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> how did you get in touch with him? and i was thinking that. Maybe i'll tell his sister/brother and see what they think. his sister still talks to me. i'm wondering what he told his parents the reason was for us breaking up actually. :rofl: xxx


My Dad? Wait for it....drum roll.......FACEBOOK :rofl:

:hugs: Laura! I'm going to go read your thread now. Hope your ok.


----------



## EmandBub

BB, are you serious?! :rofl: that's genius xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep very!
I was looking for my brothers and sisters, luckily the surname isn't that usual so there was about 6 of them and I sent PM saying "Do you have a brother called so and so?" One replied "No he's my son" and I was like SHIT! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's amazing. what did you say!? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ok here is our conversation! :rofl:

BB -Hiya, do you have a brother called robert? 
BB Dad - no hes my son 
BB - Where are you from? 
BB Dad - ((INSERT AREA HERE))
BB - Is your nickname ((INSERT NICKNAME HERE))? 
BB Dad - Was when I was at school, a long long time ago lol. 
BB - Do you know who I am?
BB Dad - ?
BB - My mum is ((NAME)) and i believe u are my dad 
BB Dad - Oh, what can I say to that. How is your mum? 
BB - Not much! Haha. Mum is great thanks.
Don't worry I don't want anything from you, I am just hoping that maybe we could get to know each other?
I have contacted ((SISTER)), ((BRO)) and ((BRO), ((SISTER)) and ((BRO)) have taken things quite well but ((BRO)) refuses to believe who I am.

And then from there we decided to meet!


----------



## EmandBub

wow :O i wouldn't really know what to say to that either. i want bean to know who their daddy is tbh.. xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

EmandBub said:


> DJBSCANNON, when is your scan? :D
> 
> Phillippa, you would have found out by now!! i can't wait to hear what you're having ;) hope you're enjoying the shopping xxx

Hi My scans on Friday can't wait to see my little girl again and hopefully hear that everything is going well. What about you?

Come on Phillipa the suspense is getting to much are you :blue: or :pink:?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i bet she'll be shopping until the late hours ;)

and aww, mines tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Does his new piece know your pregnant with his child?:growlmad:
> 
> I would get a DNA test as soon as the baby is born, go through the courts if you have to. Some men make me so mad! :growlmad: They dip their unwrapped dicks but don't deal with the consequences!
> 
> I know it's not about the money but I personally would take him to court once baby is born, have the DNA test and MAKE him be made to pay Child Support.
> 
> It's his loss Hun, your going to have a beautiful baby. My Dad said the same to my Mum and had nothing to do with me, last year aged 21 I thought I would look for my brothers and sisters from his side and stumbled across my Dad. We met, had a DNA test and surprise surprise he IS my Dad! He feels so bad for not listening to my Mum and in a way I am sad that we missed out on 21 years!
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is please don't not do the DNA test, let this man know that this baby is definately his and let him make the decision after knowing that the baby is his as whether he is that heartless just to walk away! Don't let it get to 21 years later.
> 
> :hugs:

I completely agree! And Im sorry you went through that with your Dad too BB. Some men seriously make me sick! :growlmad:


----------



## EmandBub

i know, i just wish he cared on his own, and not because a piece of paper said he should xx


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Em... how are you today? I agree with BB - you should definitely write a letter to his parents/family. Even if he wants to be a jerk about everything, they should know. And MAYBE, just MAYBE... they will kick his ass for completely denying the whole thing! And if they react similarly, just make sure you DO get a DNA test done so you can prove to it to everyone. You shouldn't even have to prove it... but it would definitely make you feel better I'm sure. And hopefully FOB would feel horrible for treating you this way. One can hope anyways! :hugs: Just remember, you will get through this hun!

And where is Phillippa??? It's like... 2:30pm there! She had her scan HOURS ago! The wait is killing me!!! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies!
> 
> Em... how are you today? I agree with BB - you should definitely write a letter to his parents/family. Even if he wants to be a jerk about everything, they should know. And MAYBE, just MAYBE... they will kick his ass for completely denying the whole thing! And if they react similarly, just make sure you DO get a DNA test done so you can prove to it to everyone. You shouldn't even have to prove it... but it would definitely make you feel better I'm sure. And hopefully FOB would feel horrible for treating you this way. One can hope anyways! :hugs: Just remember, you will get through this hun!
> 
> And where is Phillippa??? It's like... 2:30pm there! She had her scan HOURS ago! The wait is killing me!!! :haha:

good afternoon Katie :hugs:

i'm.. Ok, i think. First I feel like crap, then i feel great then the more i think about stuff i feel like shit again. :dohh: i need to get myself together. i would, but i've ruined his life enough as it is, i don't want to make it worse. His family is loverly and honestly, i just don't want to find out how they'd react. I expected him to be supportive and he wasn't, so it scares me to think how they would change. i think i will, but i need to find out how expensive this is all going to be. :wacko: life shouldn't be this hard.

she said she'd go shopping after so i guess she'll be back a little later :winkwink: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well I can see where you're coming from. But what do they think the real reason is you guys broke up? Do they have any idea? And if they are as lovely as you say, they should be understanding about the whole thing.
And do NOT think you have ruined his life! Please don't say that! It took BOTH of you to get in this situation... and a baby doesn't ruin anyone's life, it's a blessing... even if it is unplanned. Trust me! :hugs: You are only at the beginning right now... wait until you actually get to know that little person growing inside of you! It's honestly his loss if he isn't a part of your child's life. And by contacting his family, he might get upset or angry... but that's too bad for him. He should have been up front with them in the first place! :growlmad:

And I remember her mentioning she was going shopping but still...it's been 4 hours or so... I am dying to know how things went! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well I can see where you're coming from. But what do they think the real reason is you guys broke up? Do they have any idea? And if they are as lovely as you say, they should be understanding about the whole thing.
> And do NOT think you have ruined his life! Please don't say that! It took BOTH of you to get in this situation... and a baby doesn't ruin anyone's life, it's a blessing... even if it is unplanned. Trust me! :hugs: You are only at the beginning right now... wait until you actually get to know that little person growing inside of you! It's honestly his loss if he isn't a part of your child's life. And by contacting his family, he might get upset or angry... but that's too bad for him. He should have been up front with them in the first place! :growlmad:
> 
> And I remember her mentioning she was going shopping but still...it's been 4 hours or so... I am dying to know how things went! :rofl:

I don't know what he told them, but he had to have told them something. i mean, i spent practically every day there and within a day they don't even call or anything? i don't know any more. i thought he was amazing and sweet and now look. i know it was a shock for him too and i get that, but by now, he's had time to think, at least a little. i know what you mean, i do. :cloud9: and i love my baby so much already. I just don't want them growing up feeling unwanted.
i'm considering telling his sister or brother, but not sure how that would go down. 

i know me too xx


----------



## MommyKC

I know.. it's hard. :( But Im sure you'll have enough love for this baby to make up for his absence. Just make sure, if your child ever asks why they aren't in his/her life... make sure you stress it's NOT because they weren't wanted. Just that FOB was young and foolish and didn't know how to be part of a family. I'm not sure. :shrug:...
but just take your time... think on it... But if I were you, I would tell someone in his family... just so that they know they're going to have a grandchild/neice/nephew around VERY soon! :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

i hope they know how much i love them. because i do. i love them so much. :cloud9: i think i'm going to tell his sister. Thankyoou Katie. xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Im sure they will! Keep in mind, when these cute little babies turn into teenagers... well, then they might be a handful for a while! :rofl:... but deep down they will always know how much you love them!
And good for you! If/when you do, keep me posted on how things go. I'm sure everything will go just fine. Im sure it will be nervewrecking but I bet you will feel much better afterwards.
And you're very welcome! :hugs:


----------



## subaru555

Hey girls, hope your all feeling great today.

Sorry I'm totally lost with the story above, I've come in too late but want to offer some :hugs:

Girls you have to try Yoga if you're in pain, it's like God on the TV. I've been relieved of my squint pelvis pain with a DVD. Much better than physio, Just a little tip for you girls :flower:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Im sure they will! Keep in mind, when these cute little babies turn into teenagers... well, then they might be a handful for a while! :rofl:... but deep down they will always know how much you love them!
> And good for you! If/when you do, keep me posted on how things go. I'm sure everything will go just fine. Im sure it will be nervewrecking but I bet you will feel much better afterwards.
> And you're very welcome! :hugs:

oh god no i'm dreading that! :rofl: i don't want them to grow up and turn into monsters. :haha: i hope they do.
i will, i'm debating - a letter or in person.. i think an email would be easier.. xx


----------



## EmandBub

subaru555 said:


> Hey girls, hope your all feeling great today.
> 
> Sorry I'm totally lost with the story above, I've come in too late but want to offer some :hugs:
> 
> Girls you have to try Yoga if you're in pain, it's like God on the TV. I've been relieved of my squint pelvis pain with a DVD. Much better than physio, Just a little tip for you girls :flower:

sorry, i appear to have hijacked yet another thread :rofl: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Subaru... thank you for the tip! I actually did prenatal pilates all throughout my first pregnancy and they were great. I should really start doing that again!

Em... yeah, teenagers can be scary for EVERYONE I think! ;) Im dreading it too. My daughter is so sweet and adorable right now... it's hard to imagine her being mouthy and rebellious! It's actually sad for me to think about it... Im sure there will be times I will miss the "baby" phase! :haha:

For you, I think a letter or email would be easiest. But it's also less personal. Just depends how you want to tell them. They might appreciate it more if you told them in person, so they could actually SEE how sincere you are... but I can definitely understand how scary it would be too. :(


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Subaru... thank you for the tip! I actually did prenatal pilates all throughout my first pregnancy and they were great. I should really start doing that again!
> 
> Em... yeah, teenagers can be scary for EVERYONE I think! ;) Im dreading it too. My daughter is so sweet and adorable right now... it's hard to imagine her being mouthy and rebellious! It's actually sad for me to think about it... Im sure there will be times I will miss the "baby" phase! :haha:
> 
> For you, I think a letter or email would be easiest. But it's also less personal. Just depends how you want to tell them. They might appreciate it more if you told them in person, so they could actually SEE how sincere you are... but I can definitely understand how scary it would be too. :(

:rofl: i'm scared! I'm just remembering what i was like about 2 years ago.. :cry: i was a monster! i think i might go over there tomorrow, maybe. i'm shitting myself. :thumbup: xx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL yeah... overall I was a PRETTY good teenager but I had my moments, where I would yell and scream at my poor mom. :( because I didn't agree with her, or she wouldn't let me do something I wanted to do. Im not looking forward to that! :nope:

And does FOB live with his family? Or is he on his own? Just if you go over there, it would be better if he isn't there I'm sure. ;) I know its scary, but trust me... you will feel better afterwards! :thumbup: xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Just to say ladies that I've had my scan and am expecting a perfect, healthy, wonderful little boy!

My SON! WOW xxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats kitty that's great news :blue: xx


----------



## EmandBub

Wow i was sure you'd be having a girl :rofl: congrats on your :blue: bump!! xx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Kitty! That is AWESOME news! :D
Now you can start thinking of names! :)


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> LOL yeah... overall I was a PRETTY good teenager but I had my moments, where I would yell and scream at my poor mom. :( because I didn't agree with her, or she wouldn't let me do something I wanted to do. Im not looking forward to that! :nope:
> 
> And does FOB live with his family? Or is he on his own? Just if you go over there, it would be better if he isn't there I'm sure. ;) I know its scary, but trust me... you will feel better afterwards! :thumbup: xx

aww, i wasn't too bad! My sisters were worse tbh ;) they'd fight with eachother all the time. i guess it's prolly middle child syndrome :rofl:

he lives with them and goes to classes so i don't know if he'll be there or not.. xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmm yeah, my brother and I had our fair share of fights too. We kind of went through phases of getting along, then fighting...then getting along again. :haha:

Well... even if he is there... just tell him you're there to see his sister, and don't say anything more than that to him (unless he is is pleasant with you and asks you questions).

Aww I just felt a good kick (after poking my belly)... I love it! :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Hmm yeah, my brother and I had our fair share of fights too. We kind of went through phases of getting along, then fighting...then getting along again. :haha:
> 
> Well... even if he is there... just tell him you're there to see his sister, and don't say anything more than that to him (unless he is is pleasant with you and asks you questions).
> 
> Aww I just felt a good kick (after poking my belly)... I love it! :D

:haha: yeah they've gotten better now though, tbh they're 23 and 20 so you'd think they'd behave by now! But now my brother's are like that; they're 13 and 5. :dohh: it never ends!!

i guess, i'm so nervous now!

and omgg! I'm jealous :D xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls :)

i am getting a pretty sore throat! any ideas on what i can do now to stop it getting too bad?


----------



## Steffyxx

Laura glad everything turned out fine in the end :) 

Kitty - YEYYYYY congratulations on youre blue bump 

can anyone tell me how to put the little smileys on here i can only figure out :) this one ! ?? thanks xx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL well... I am 25 in 4 days (eeek! I don't want to get ANY older! :()... and my brother is 27... and we still get in the ODD argument, but hardly ever!

And don't be nervous, it will be fine! xx And have you been feeling much movement?? 

Buttonnose... I am the QUEEN of sore throats/clogged sinuses/coughs... because I just got over that nasty cold! What I found helped, was try gargling with salt water several times a day(don't swallow it though - yuck!)... have some tea with honey and lemon in it (very soothing and the honey will coat your throat)... and drink lots! xx


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> Laura glad everything turned out fine in the end :)
> 
> Kitty - YEYYYYY congratulations on youre blue bump
> 
> can anyone tell me how to put the little smileys on here i can only figure out :) this one ! ?? thanks xx

When writing a message, press the "Go Advanced" button and you can view all the different emoticons! :)


----------



## subaru555

Congrats!!! Wow so many men are coming into the world!!!


----------



## Steffyxx

Mommy k thankuuuu:kiss:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i hate being the middle child. it's so idiotic! then again, my dad has a daughter whose 4, so i guess i'm not really the middle child :haha: i texted his sister asking if it was Ok for me to come over tomorrow and she said it was. Apparently, he told his parents that it was me that suggested the break up! What a dick. :cry: and i think i felt a poke but i'm not sure.. :blush: xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i hate being the middle child. it's so idiotic! then again, my dad has a daughter whose 4, so i guess i'm not really the middle child :haha: i texted his sister asking if it was Ok for me to come over tomorrow and she said it was. Apparently, he told his parents that it was me that suggested the break up! What a dick. :cry: and i think i felt a poke but i'm not sure.. :blush: xx

Well I was the baby in my family... and I never minded. I pretty much got away with murder as a child! Since my brother was always told that he "should know better since he's older" hahah

And thats great that she said it was okay to come over!!! Im sure it will go great!!! And he told them YOU suggested the breakup? Nice! They are going to be in for a BIG surprise!!! :) Everything will be fine, you'll see! xx

And dont worry... you'll feel more and more movement soon! I have been feeling more and more kicks, but I still only feel them a few times a day... which is still WAY more than with my daughter. With her, I would sometimes go 4-5 days without feeling a THING, after I already started feeling kicks! :wacko: It would be nice if they would just kick really hard, once an hour or so... to reassure us! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well I was the baby in my family... and I never minded. I pretty much got away with murder as a child! Since my brother was always told that he "should know better since he's older" hahah
> 
> And thats great that she said it was okay to come over!!! Im sure it will go great!!! And he told them YOU suggested the breakup? Nice! They are going to be in for a BIG surprise!!! :) Everything will be fine, you'll see! xx
> 
> And dont worry... you'll feel more and more movement soon! I have been feeling more and more kicks, but I still only feel them a few times a day... which is still WAY more than with my daughter. With her, I would sometimes go 4-5 days without feeling a THING, after I already started feeling kicks! :wacko: It would be nice if they would just kick really hard, once an hour or so... to reassure us! ;)

:rofl: i get that with them all the time, it's so annoying. i hope so. if i bring a friend, will i look like an idiot? a big shock, woops. :haha: i hope so! i can't wait for the kicks. :D xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm honestly you should probably go alone. I dont think you would look like an idiot bringing a friend... but it might make them uncomfortable if you do? :shrug:
It's really up to you though!

Like I've said before, my favourite is 28+ weeks... when the kicks are constant and very strong! And just get stronger and stronger! :D


----------



## cjh

KittyVentura said:


> Just to say ladies that I've had my scan and am expecting a perfect, healthy, wonderful little boy!
> 
> My SON! WOW xxxxx


Congratulations Kitty xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> Just to say ladies that I've had my scan and am expecting a perfect, healthy, wonderful little boy!
> 
> My SON! WOW xxxxx

Not only Bump Buddies but BLUE Bump Buddies!!

Get in!:dance: Congrats Hun! :mrgreen:

Gorgeous hey? :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Hmmm honestly you should probably go alone. I dont think you would look like an idiot bringing a friend... but it might make them uncomfortable if you do? :shrug:
> It's really up to you though!
> 
> Like I've said before, my favourite is 28+ weeks... when the kicks are constant and very strong! And just get stronger and stronger! :D

you're right, and tbf, i should feel perfectly comfortable there. i just don't want to get into an argument with no one to defent my corner. xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I know what you mean. Well if all hell breaks loose, then just leave.
Don't stay there and let yourself get all stressed out. It's not worth it.

Make sure you bring ultrasound pictures with you too! Since your scan is tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: think it'll help? 
and yeah, i wish my mummy could hold my hand. :haha: sheesh, i'm an unfit mother already! xx


----------



## laura6914

Kitty huge congrates on your blue bump hun. 

Any news off Phillipa yet girls?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: think it'll help?
> and yeah, i wish my mummy could hold my hand. :haha: sheesh, i'm an unfit mother already! xx

How on earth are you an unfit Mother just coz you want your Mum to hold your hand you muppet!? I still want my Mum when I'm ill! :rofl: You will be a great Mum! :D

Nope nothing yet Laura, I gave her my mobile number too!

How you feeling?


----------



## MommyKC

Em... LOL I agree with BB - we all want our mommies! Whenever I'm in a crises, she's always the first person I call! And the ultrasound pictures may help or they may not, but at least it's proof? :shrug:

Phillippa better get her tush on here soon!!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

brunettebimbo said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: think it'll help?
> and yeah, i wish my mummy could hold my hand. :haha: sheesh, i'm an unfit mother already! xx
> 
> How on earth are you an unfit Mother just coz you want your Mum to hold your hand you muppet!? I still want my Mum when I'm ill! :rofl: You will be a great Mum! :D
> 
> Nope nothing yet Laura, I gave her my mobile number too!
> 
> How you feeling?Click to expand...


Yeah im feeling alright hun. Bit tired today but just taking it as easy as i can. Stuffing my face with chocolate cake at the minute. Getting some quite strong boots of the LO but really over to the left hand side so i know its ok. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That makes me laugh MummyKC because I have always called my vagina Tush! :rofl:

I agree Phillippa! I'm only online until just after 6pm and it 5.45 now! Can someone get her to text me!? I can't wait until tomorrow! :rofl: I'm so impatient!

Aww kicks are so reassuring aren't they!? Glad your feeling better :)

Can you girls have a nosey at my thread please? https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/332531-really-stuck-we-want-something.html I need some imput :)


----------



## EmandBub

brunettebimbo said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: think it'll help?
> and yeah, i wish my mummy could hold my hand. :haha: sheesh, i'm an unfit mother already! xx
> 
> How on earth are you an unfit Mother just coz you want your Mum to hold your hand you muppet!? I still want my Mum when I'm ill! :rofl: You will be a great Mum! :D
> 
> Nope nothing yet Laura, I gave her my mobile number too!
> 
> How you feeling?Click to expand...

:blush: sorrrrry. :baby: i didn't even think of mobile numbers! :dohh: i hope they realise i'm pregnant without having to look at the u/s but tbh i just look tubby :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> That makes me laugh MummyKC because I have always called my vagina Tush! :rofl:

HAHAHAHHAHA oops!!! :rofl: :laugh2:


----------



## EmandBub

i always thought tush was bumbum? :rofl:

BB, what _is_ your name? :haha: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm they might realize you're pregnant, or they might not... thats why the ultrasound is icing on the cake! :D


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> i always thought tush was bumbum? :rofl:
> 
> BB, what _is_ your name? :haha: xxx

Me too... and that's how I meant it! hahaha


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> i always thought tush was bumbum? :rofl:
> 
> BB, what _is_ your name? :haha: xxx

Why do you want to know my name? :rofl:

Tush is Bum in America :)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's true, i'll prolly end up bringing both then. ;)

and BB, we're going to stalk you :haha: just kidding, now i'm just wondering! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How you going to stalk me with just my first name!!? :rofl:

My name is Kian pronounced like Leanne but with a K! Key-Anne :)


----------



## MommyKC

Very pretty!!! Im boring!!! Katelyn (shortened to Kate or Katie)....
at least my daughter is somewhat unique! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

my sister's name's Leanne.. Kian is a v. pretty name BB! is it irish? 
and believe me, we have our ways ;) :rofl: xxx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Very pretty!!! Im boring!!! Katelyn (shortened to Kate or Katie)....
> at least my daughter is somewhat unique! :haha:

Oooi you! I was thinking of naming bean Caitlin if she was a girl :rofl: i love it! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> my sister's name's Leanne.. Kian is a v. pretty name BB! is it irish?
> and believe me, we have our ways ;) :rofl: xxx

I think so! Means woman of strong personality :mrgreen:

:shock: Looks like I have inherited a stalker! You on Facebook so I can stalk you!? :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

i despise Facebook with all of my being!! :rofl: it's organised stalking, almost as bad as twitter ;) and ooo it's right then xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Very pretty!!! Im boring!!! Katelyn (shortened to Kate or Katie)....
> at least my daughter is somewhat unique! :haha:
> 
> Oooi you! I was thinking of naming bean Caitlin if she was a girl :rofl: i love it! xxxClick to expand...

hahah well, it may be boring (to me, because it's my name)... but it definitely represents fanastic people!!! Anyone with that name is destined to be great! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well you suck! :p
How am I supposed to organised stalk you?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan

O I'm sorry you never found out!
Glad baby is ok :)
Are they getting you back for another scan?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes just got to wait for a letter in the post. Litrally only just got back from shopping. also will put pics on my thread in the 2nd tri :)


----------



## EmandBub

brunettebimbo said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan
> 
> O I'm sorry you never found out!
> Glad baby is ok :)
> Are they getting you back for another scan?Click to expand...

what KIAN said. :rofl:
HA! I love saying that. :D

glad you're Ok hon, sorry you didn't get to see.. and you were so excited as well :( if that happens to me tomorrow, i think i'll cry :cry: xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> i despise Facebook with all of my being!! :rofl: it's organised stalking, almost as bad as twitter ;) and ooo it's right then xx

I am not wild about facebook either... but I do have it, if anyone wants to stalk me! :rofl:

I mostly go on there to post bump pictures (for friends who live far away - I moved up here 4 years ago) and talk to my friends, Dad (who lives 5 hours away), etc... it's a means of keeping in touch for me.


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan
> 
> O I'm sorry you never found out!
> Glad baby is ok :)
> Are they getting you back for another scan?Click to expand...
> 
> what KIAN said. :rofl:
> HA! I love saying that. :D
> 
> glad you're Ok hon, sorry you didn't get to see.. and you were so excited as well :( if that happens to me tomorrow, i think i'll cry :cry: xxClick to expand...

To be honest i was more excited about finding out for my OH. At 1st i wasnt to bothered.


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan

Aww that sucks that you couldn't find out! I was dying to know! But Im glad mostly everything was okay with bubs! I wouldnt worry about the bowel either...my daughter had abnormalities on her first scan in her heart AND brain (19 weeks) :wacko: and they resolved before she was born! :D


----------



## StonesWife

BrunetteBimbo- When is your wedding? I beleive you and I will be pretty pregnant walking down the isle! I'll be 30 weeks exactly and getting married August 8th.


----------



## laura6914

Phillipa, so sorry you didnt get to find out the sex. may be at the next scan though and i hope the problems correct themselves. All in all though glad it went well xxx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan
> 
> Aww that sucks that you couldn't find out! I was dying to know! But Im glad mostly everything was okay with bubs! I wouldnt worry about the bowel either...my daughter had abnormalities on her first scan in her heart AND brain (19 weeks) :wacko: and they resolved before she was born! :DClick to expand...

Thanks got worried at 1st ut when she explained its normally just swallowed blood sitting in the bowel i stopped worrying so much.
I have posted pics on my other thread for anyone who wants to see including the crossed legs :D


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> Phillipa, so sorry you didnt get to find out the sex. may be at the next scan though and i hope the problems correct themselves. All in all though glad it went well xxx

We rought all neutral today so think we may stay on team :yellow:


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> Phillipa, so sorry you didnt get to find out the sex. may be at the next scan though and i hope the problems correct themselves. All in all though glad it went well xxx

Thnaks i think we are staying on team :yellow: as baby obviosly doesnt want us to know. The sonographers didnt seem to worried about the problem and said they wouldnt need to book me with a concultant unless it was still there next time


----------



## cjh

Due#1-2010 said:


> Updated on the 2nd trimester site.
> I am having team :yellow: baby was in bad position and legs we crossed tight. I ended up having to go for a walk twice and have 3 scans and baby still wouldnt move into a good position so got to go back. Also there was a slight problem with the bowel, which is prob nothing to worry about and linked to my bleed in early pregnancy and baby swallowing blood, they are going to cheak this at next scan


Hi,
Glad you're scan went okay, sorry you didn't get to find out whether it's a boy or girl buy maybe if you decide you want to know they can tell you at your next scan, either way it will be a lovely surprise xxxx

Karenxxx


----------



## laura6914

i wish i had the dicipline to stay on team :yellow: but i havent :haha: i think the suprise at the end will be lovely hun.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Phillipa - Glad your scan went well and hopfully the bowel will be fine at next scan, sorry you didn't find out the sex. Looked at your other thread your pictures are really good.

Jo xx


----------



## MadamRose

laura6914 said:


> i wish i had the dicipline to stay on team :yellow: but i havent :haha: i think the suprise at the end will be lovely hun.

I didnt want to at 1st but my partner convinced me to. so im not bothered now ive convinced him to wait now :D


----------



## MadamRose

Thnaks everyone :D


----------



## MadamRose

I actually quite like team :yellow: :D


----------



## MadamRose

got these today after out scan :D
Dumbo 5piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Dumbo5pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset.jpg
Giraffe 7 piece set again
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Giraffe7pieceset2.jpg
Towel
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Towel.jpg
Roo set which my partners mother brought us 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Roodungarees.jpg


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I actually quite like team :yellow: :D

Well thats good hun! You are stronger than I! I could NOT wait! I think if they tell me at my scan that they can't tell, I will insist on going back a couple weeks later! :haha:
But it will be a lovely surprise when bubs is born! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Aww very cute clothes! I tried looking at neutral stuff the other day, just so I could buy SOMETHING to tide me over until my scan... and I couldn't find ANYTHING! :growlmad:


----------



## EmandBub

i wouldn't be able to do it! I'd pool in all my money and get a private scan! :rofl: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Em, I wouldn't blame you! At least here, I could just beg my midwife to send me for another one! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

i'm jealous of your Canadian system! :rofl: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

haha yeah... good ol' provincial health care... it's nice not having to pay for any of that... all we pay for is cosmetic surgery, dental, vision and drugs... but our taxes are ridiculous because of it! :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

i guess there's always negatives that come with the greatness xx


----------



## MommyKC

Oh definitely! Though, I still prefer to have things the way we do. I cannot imagine living in the U.S.... and having to pay $10,000 in hospital costs, just to give birth to my baby! :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

i know! does a home birth cost less? :rofl: :winkwink: xx


----------



## MommyKC

LOL, Actually I would think it would? You'd still have to pay for the midwife/OB to be there... but you at least wouldnt have the ridiculous hospital costs!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: or a bed etc! exactly, it should be. ;) AHHH. 14.5 hours until i find out!! :haha: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww thats so exciting!!! Im excited for you!!!
Only 19 days for me! hahaha :dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

But then i think - about 16 hours until i see FOB's family. :thumbup: grrrreat. 

EDIT: And yahoo! that's great! :D xx


----------



## MommyKC

Don't worry - it will be fine! Just look forward to your scan and THEN worry about seeing his family. But Im sure your visit will be fine anyways! :thumbup:

And 19 days really isn't bad! And after this long weekend, it will be less than 2 weeks! Im getting there... eventually! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Aww very cute clothes! I tried looking at neutral stuff the other day, just so I could buy SOMETHING to tide me over until my scan... and I couldn't find ANYTHING! :growlmad:

Aww just try everywehre online maybe?


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: or a bed etc! exactly, it should be. ;) AHHH. 14.5 hours until i find out!! :haha: xxx

you hope :rofl: unless you have to got for tow, half hour walks and have 3 scans and still not win :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Don't worry - it will be fine! Just look forward to your scan and THEN worry about seeing his family. But Im sure your visit will be fine anyways! :thumbup:
> 
> And 19 days really isn't bad! And after this long weekend, it will be less than 2 weeks! Im getting there... eventually! :D

i hope so and yeahh :winkwink: i can't waitt!!!!! i don't think i'll be able to sleep tonight. :rofl: less than two weeks?! Woahh the time went that fast already? xx


----------



## EmandBub

no no Phillippa don't say that! :rofl: don't jinx it! i'll drink loads of fizzypandapop thinger! xx


----------



## MommyKC

I have tried online... but prices at Walmart, etc are much better than buying online. Maybe I will just wait a while... or once I know what we're having, then I can either buy blue or pink! :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I know... just yesterday (it feels like) I was complaining that I still had 2 months to go! Now Im only 19 days away from finding out!!!! :happydance:

And dont worry Em, I'm sure you'll find out! ;)


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> I have tried online... but prices at Walmart, etc are much better than buying online. Maybe I will just wait a while... or once I know what we're having, then I can either buy blue or pink! :haha:

Walmart is same company as asda, and asda have loads of unisex stuff here


----------



## MommyKC

Huh... well you're lucky... they had nothing when I was there a few days ago. I wanted to buy packs of onesies or sleepers (I dont want to just buy one - they are cheaper in bulk! lol)... and everything was pink or blue!


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> no no Phillippa don't say that! :rofl: don't jinx it! i'll drink loads of fizzypandapop thinger! xx

Trust me i tried that, the 2nd time i was even jumping up and down the chairs had choc bar and sugary drink. And even the sonographer tried to get baby to wriggle. Even if its in a bad position just hope the legs aint crossed x 
I did sleep but kept waking up to check the time :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Huh... well you're lucky... they had nothing when I was there a few days ago. I wanted to buy packs of onesies or sleepers (I dont want to just buy one - they are cheaper in bulk! lol)... and everything was pink or blue!

Aww here they have cream on white ones with pics on


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Phillippa over here is making me nervous! x


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa, stop making Em nervous! :haha:
Behave girls!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: so that's the mummy instinct everyone talked about, huh? :haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

hahaha perhaps... :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: see Phillippa? Mummy said to behave! ;) xx


----------



## MommyKC

:rofl: that's right! Or else you're getting a time out! :haha:

So how is the weather over there? :laugh2:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oh wow :D the joys of being a child.
umm it's dark so i can't really tell... :blush: wbu? xx


----------



## MommyKC

hahah well what was it like during the day?

Its gorgeous here... nice and WARM... around 25 degrees celsius and SUNNY! :D
I love it!


----------



## EmandBub

omgg the envy's coming back :rofl: it was quite sunny i guess, i didn't really go out today.. :blush: xx


----------



## MommyKC

haha yeah, I havent been able to really enjoy it either, seeing as I'm still working (for another 25 minutes) :wacko:
But tonight I will hopefully take my munchkin outside for a bit! Maybe a walk along the beach! :D


----------



## EmandBub

aww i want to go to the beach :cry: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well I am dying for the water to get warm enough to go in it! Its still too cold yet but Kyree will LOVE going in the lake I'm sure! :D (she hated it last year, and was still pretty little lol)
She loves her swim class so I can only imagine how much fun she'll have now!


----------



## EmandBub

awww :cloud9: i can't wait to be able to take my LO out xx


----------



## aka ally

Im due October 19th although I have a feeling he/she will be early. We find out June 4th what we are having. Boy or Girl??????


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> BrunetteBimbo- When is your wedding? I beleive you and I will be pretty pregnant walking down the isle! I'll be 30 weeks exactly and getting married August 8th.


I will be 31 Weeks! Getting married August 21st.
MummyKC I will PM you my Facebook details and we can do some ORGANISED stalking :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

brunettebimbo said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> BrunetteBimbo- When is your wedding? I beleive you and I will be pretty pregnant walking down the isle! I'll be 30 weeks exactly and getting married August 8th.
> 
> 
> I will be 31 Weeks! Getting married August 21st.
> MummyKC I will PM you my Facebook details and we can do some ORGANISED stalking :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: well it is!! and omgg. Scan in 3 hours! :happydance: xx


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls, hope everyone is doing well! :)

I am feeling poorly (sore throat and all congested) so a day of drinking honey & lemon and inhaling menthol crystals lays ahead hehe

I didn't realise there is a few of us all getting married while pregnant lol


----------



## EmandBub

morning buttonnose, aww I hope you feel better! :hugs: i hate feeling unwell, it's such a downer. xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken with a sore throat and runny nose :(

Yep our wedding has been booked since March 2009! :D


----------



## buttonnose82

we booked ours in september :)

eek so soon, 4 weeks saturday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeek!
Our's is 3 months tomorrow!
13 weeks Saturday!


----------



## EmandBub

aww, congratulations you two :) i bet your days will be amazing, BB hope you feel better too! :hugs: xx


----------



## Steffyxx

EMMA - GOOD LUCK AT YOURE SCAN TODAY :) hope u get to find out whther ur team blue or team pink :) 

Due 1 - awww sorry you didnt get to find out but :happydance: for the suprise !! i would love the patientce to be able to wait 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Thankyoou Steffy ;) i'm so excited!!! xx


----------



## Steffyxx

I bet you are i was excited enough for my 12 weeks scan so can only imagine what its like for this one , ill be jumping off the walls hehe make sure you update us :) what were you hoping for hun ? xx


----------



## EmandBub

will do ;) and i don't really mind.. would love a boy though, just know how to handle them better. :rofl: i can't wait another hour to leave! I want to leave the house now :haha: xxx


----------



## Agiboma

lol emma you are adourable, im on team blue, was told @ 16 week scan, cant wait to hear what you having


----------



## EmandBub

:blush: thankyoou? :rofl: aww :blue: bumps are great! i can't wait to find out, i know i'm being impatient, but i just can't wait any longer! xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Good luck at scan Em hope baby's behaving :haha:, can't wait for your update.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Phillippa worried me now, so i think i'll drink loads of fizzypop! even though 10am is a little bit early for that, but oo well! Your scan's tomorrow right? 
xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Yeah scan tomorrow at 3.50pm we know the sex so its just to make sure everything is ok. I drank lots of cola before my gender scan but it didn't really work our little girl was being very stubborn so had to go back the following week and luckily they could see then. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your bubba keeps its legs open :rofl:.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i hope so, otherwise i'll most likely cry! :haha: hoping they're Ok in there though xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

THEY!!!!! are you have more than one?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: no no!! i just hate saying 'it'.. :blush: xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

:rofl: I see :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

sorry for the confusion :haha: xx


----------



## MrsO13

EmandBub - Good Luck fo your scan this morning, look forward to seeing later if your Team Blue or Pink :D

xx


----------



## laura6914

morning girls, 

em good luck for your scan today. a week tomorrow until mine :happyane: neary at the half way mark to :happydance:

Girls, me and phil were watching and feeling bean kick last night. actually saw my tummy move when it kicked. was ssoooooo amazing. could actually see the little lump where the foot of hand was in my tummy. i could have cried. 

on the other hand had a really bad dream i started bleeding quite heavily and had to go up hospital but woke up before the dream finished :cry:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

And I'm team
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:pink:!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

Gooooood morning everyone! :D

I haven't been around here for a while...to be honest I've been kind of avoiding most baby stuff in an attempt to keep my excitement over the scan in check! Hahaha

But the scan is at 2:10 today, I'm practically bouncing off the walls haha. I really hope I get to find out what I'm having, and that everything is ok!

Good luck EmandBub! You should have had your scan by now, right? I hope everything went well! :D


----------



## PreggyEggy

Ooooooh I should have waited a few mins before posting, lol, congratulations! :D How did the scan go?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeahh it was great! Aww, i didn't sleep much last night just tossed around in my bed and ended up sitting downstairs eating cereal bars. :dohh: good luck today!!! :D xxx


----------



## laura6914

yey congrates Em glad all went well. :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

Thanks Laura!!! Now i need to celebrate :haha: :rofl: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cjh

Congratulations Em on your little girl xxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

Thankyoou thankyoou!! :D :D xxx


----------



## MrsO13

EmandBub - Congratulations on your Pink bump awww :D:D:D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: you guys make me laugh :D i'm so happy and excited and i'm not sure if it's sunk in yet! xx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

So happy and excited for you congratulations on your :pink: bump :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: wow, so many congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

PreggyEggy said:


> Gooooood morning everyone! :D
> 
> I haven't been around here for a while...to be honest I've been kind of avoiding most baby stuff in an attempt to keep my excitement over the scan in check! Hahaha
> 
> But the scan is at 2:10 today, I'm practically bouncing off the walls haha. I really hope I get to find out what I'm having, and that everything is ok!
> 
> Good luck EmandBub! You should have had your scan by now, right? I hope everything went well! :D

Good luck at your scan today look forward to your update. You any feelings about what your having or preference?

Jo x


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> BrunetteBimbo- When is your wedding? I beleive you and I will be pretty pregnant walking down the isle! I'll be 30 weeks exactly and getting married August 8th.
> 
> 
> I will be 31 Weeks! Getting married August 21st.
> MummyKC I will PM you my Facebook details and we can do some ORGANISED stalking :rofl:Click to expand...

HURRAY! hahah sounds good to me! :D


----------



## EmandBub

heya katie! :) xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> And I'm team
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink:!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx

HURRAY!!!! Congrats Em!!! Im so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

thankyoou that means a lot :D :D xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

You're in for SO much fun having a little girl! Trust me!

So was it exciting to see your little girl??? Was everything okay???


----------



## EmandBub

everything was perfect :D she looked so much more like a baby this time! :rofl: i bawled my eyes out.. :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

hahah Well thats sweet! I cannot wait to see my baby too! So I can only imagine how you felt! I bet she was squirming all over the place too, as they seem to at the 20 week ultrasound.
Well Im really glad everything went well, and now you can start buying lots of PINK!!! :D


----------



## EmandBub

i know! i was so set on blue :rofl: maybe she can be a tomboy! ;) 19 days is not long hon!!! :D xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Only 18 days now! :laugh2:
Yeah Im so sure this one is a boy too... so I will be VERY surprised if it's a girl... but I would be absolutely thrilled either way!!! :D
And I like to dress Kyree up in cute outfits, but she also likes to play in the dirt and what not... so they can be a little of both! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: same difference. and aww she's so cute :D can't wait to find out what you're having now!! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hey 1 day makes a big difference when you're waiting for something! :haha:
And she is cute! :) I have some really cute pics on my computer at home of her playing outside, I should upload a newer one on here. Lets see what I have on my work computer here... lol And I cannot wait either! I find I bond more with bubs too once I know it's a little girl or boy! :happydance:

This is Kyree about 2 weeks ago...
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Kyree/blocks5.jpg

This was me and her at Halloween (she was only 11 months!)... excuse the skanky outfit! :rofl:
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/Kyree/meandthebutterfly.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> And I'm team
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink:!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx

Congrats on team pink, My letter about my next scan isnt here yet hoping i will get it through the post tomorrow


----------



## EmandBub

nice dress :winkwink: :rofl: she is adorable! and you're beautiful too hon :hugs: xxx


----------



## EmandBub

thanks Phillippa! :D and hopefully it'll come soon xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> thanks Phillippa! :D and hopefully it'll come soon xxx

yes i dont think they will be abale to leave it too long. as i think there is a limit to when the can do them but i aint sure :shrug:, i should have asked roughly how long it will be.

I really want to stay on team :yellow: now and get my OH to tell me the sex as soon at my baby is born :D

Are you definite with the name you have chosen or do you think it will change?


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> nice dress :winkwink: :rofl: she is adorable! and you're beautiful too hon :hugs: xxx

hahah hey I was little miss muffet! and thank you! :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i've just lost it! i was sure on a boyy name and now i'm completely stuck! xx


----------



## EmandBub

sexy miss muffet? :winkwink: :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i've just lost it! i was sure on a boyy name and now i'm completely stuck! xx

Aww bless im sure it will come to you. It may hit you as soon as you hold the baby and not before so dont worry about it x


----------



## EmandBub

that's true ;) xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> sexy miss muffet? :winkwink: :rofl: xxx

well, a LITTLE sexy! hahah It was my first real "outing" since she was born... I wanted to be a little sexy! :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

Do you have ANY ideas for names??? (Im just curious! lol)


----------



## MadamRose

I just rang the scan department as my OH text me saying work are eing funny abot giving him time off if he doesnt give them enough notice. And i dont even have to wait a week for my scan :happydance: Thursday 27th at 3.30pm which means less that a week :yipee:

Only problem is i have an exam in the morning, im going to e so excited during that im not going to be able to concentrate :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: hahaha aww well, you look amazing for having had a kid like, less than a year ago! :winkwink: i have way too many names.. i wanted something that works in Spanish and in French (since i'm French and FOB is 1/2 Spanish) xx
Phillippa, that's great! :D x


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: hahaha aww well, you look amazing for having had a kid like, less than a year ago! :winkwink: i have way too many names.. i wanted something that works in Spanish and in French (since i'm French and FOB is 1/2 Spanish) xx
> Phillippa, that's great! :D x

The countdown only finished yesterday and it has started again. I dont like the fact its so late in the day and after an exam as will go so slow :( But glad they got me in so quickly :dance: Just hope i manage to stay team :yellow: now as really want to


----------



## EmandBub

i'm sure if you put your mind to it ;) what exam is it hon? xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

I'm on Team :pink: Also!

Please add me! :D :happydance:

I never once thought of a girl name yet.

I was 99% sure I was having a boy. Lol! :blush:

But I'm still SUPER HAPPY! :D :happydance:

Congrats too you Em!


----------



## MadamRose

Sociology, luckly its the hour exam instead of the 2hour one which i have in June. Im so excited now lol. I feel really lucky gettin as 2nd scan :)


----------



## MadamRose

LilDreamy said:


> I'm on Team :pink: Also!
> 
> Please add me! :D :happydance:
> 
> I never once thought of a girl name yet.
> 
> I was 99% sure I was having a boy. Lol! :blush:
> 
> But I'm still SUPER HAPPY! :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats too you Em!

Congrats on team pink


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: lildreammy, i was sure i was having a boy, and now have no clue! i have way too many names for girls in mind how can i possibly choose? :haha: Congrats on team :pink:!! xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

How about you give me one of those names, and you'll have one less to choose from :rofl:

But, I better start looking through baby name books... again. Lol.

My mom is going to be shocked, she was so certain I was having a boy also that she even sent me a boy outfit. :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: aww you're due one day before me! :) and lmao i haven't bought anything yet!!! 
rightt excuse me ladies, i have to go and see FOB's family. wish me luck. :cry: :rofl: xx


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: hahaha aww well, you look amazing for having had a kid like, less than a year ago! :winkwink: i have way too many names.. i wanted something that works in Spanish and in French (since i'm French and FOB is 1/2 Spanish) xx
> Phillippa, that's great! :D x

Thanks hun! :hugs:

And Phillippa... thats great that your scan is only a week away! Im sure everything will be fine too! :D
I know what you mean about concentrating though, during your exam... but Im sure you'll do fine!


----------



## MommyKC

Good luck Em!!! Keep us posted!!!!
And be STRONG!!! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats Em and LilDreamy on :pink:

Good Luck with FOB Family Em! :hugs:

:happydance: :wohoo: Went to the bank today and they lent me 8 GRAND! :D We are off to buy a 2006 7 Seater Zahira tonight and pay off the wedding tomorrow! :)


----------



## MommyKC

Wow BB that's awesome!!! Feel free if you have any $$$ left over to send it my way! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

wow BB thats fantastic. I LOVE car shopping. We got our new one a few weeks ago. Had to get rid of my Tigra as wasnt vry child friendy.

MY DAYS how hot is it out there today. I LOVE the sun normally but cant bear it out there today.


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Laura!

Not me.. I am LOVING this heat! (it's hot over here too).... I love the hot summer weather. Im just dying for the water to warm up a bit so I can go swimming at the beach! :happydance:


----------



## Newt4

LilDreamy said:


> I'm on Team :pink: Also!
> 
> Please add me! :D :happydance:
> 
> I never once thought of a girl name yet.
> 
> I was 99% sure I was having a boy. Lol! :blush:
> 
> But I'm still SUPER HAPPY! :D :happydance:
> 
> Congrats too you Em!

LOL you sound exactly like me. I totally though i was having a boy. My MIL still doesnt believe she a girl lol.


----------



## laura6914

MommyKC said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> Not me.. I am LOVING this heat! (it's hot over here too).... I love the hot summer weather. Im just dying for the water to warm up a bit so I can go swimming at the beach! :happydance:

Oooohhhh now im jealous. i want to be near a swimmable beach. instead im stuck in the office today :growlmad: working until 10 am. But..... we are off to London on Sunday so bring on the warm weather. I can cope a bit better i think if im not stuck in a stuffy office. lol.

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura!
> 
> Not me.. I am LOVING this heat! (it's hot over here too).... I love the hot summer weather. Im just dying for the water to warm up a bit so I can go swimming at the beach! :happydance:
> 
> Oooohhhh now im jealous. i want to be near a swimmable beach. instead im stuck in the office today :growlmad: working until 10 am. But..... we are off to London on Sunday so bring on the warm weather. I can cope a bit better i think if im not stuck in a stuffy office. lol.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Well Im stuck in an office right now too... staring out the window at the gorgeous weather! lol But I get my lunch break in about 45 minutes so I will eat outside, and get some sun then. But Im glad we have a swimmable beach here too... and within walking distance from my house! :D
But with this being a long weekend, I plan to spend most of it outside! There's also a carnival in town so I will be taking my daughter to that for a bit... I can't wait for it to be Friday! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

ooooohhhhh i really am so so jealous hun. Sounds like the perfect weekend to. Im working saturday and its predicted to be 28oc, where is the justice in that? :cry:

Oh well in 7 weeks time i will be on maternity leave and trying to enjoy the sun, thats if i can bear the heat. Im wearing a jumper today and i really am finding it uncomfortable.


----------



## MommyKC

Awww you're working Saturday? That sucks hun. :( I feel for you! If it makes you feel any better, its supposed to rain here Saturday? :shrug:... so I wont be doing much outside that day anyway, unless it doesn't rain! Hopefully the rest of the weekend will be nice for you, when you're NOT working!

And you're going on maternity leave in 7 weeks already? Wow, lucky girl! Im working until Im 36 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Soooo I'm back from my scan, and everything is fine! :thumbup:

It looks like I'm having a :pink: after all! :cloud9: I'm super happy. We can call the baby Poppy now, and not it! Yay! 

Baby was being a little difficult, legs were tightly crossed! But the midwives were almost sure, they said they couldn't be 100% that there weren't any little boy parts hiding between the legs, hehe. luckily the husband and I had already discussed getting a private scan at some point, so we're going to go in a few weeks, get our scan DVD, and make sure we're having a Poppy! The midwives today were brilliant though, they tried for a good 10/15 mins to get a clearer look!

My FIL is going to try and get the scanner working tonight, so hopefully I'll be able to post my pics! I can't wait to go to the Baby Show tomorrow and buy lots of stuff (keeping the receipts of course, just in case! :thumbup:). Anyone else going?




DJBSCANNON said:


> Good luck at your scan today look forward to your update. You any feelings about what your having or preference?
> 
> Jo x

Thanks! We've been pretty sure for awhile now that we're having a girl, but for me it probably had more to do with the fact that my family is pretty much all girls...my mum had 5 children, all girls! I just couldn't imagine a boy, lol. But I complained when each one of my sisters was born (as everyone in my family likes to tell me, haha), and I was desperate for a brother! I think for myself I was pretty torn between which one I wanted, but I'm very happy!


----------



## MommyKC

Aww congrats PreggyEggy on your :pink: bump!
Wow, I thought most of us were having boys but now it seems lots of girls are coming into the mix! Very exciting!!! Little girls are such a blessing, trust me! :D

18 days until I find out! :happydance:


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW so many pink bumps today :) 

EMMA LILDREAMY AND PREGGY EGGY CONRATULATIONS ON TEAM PINK:happydance:

Im going to the baby show this weekend too so excited to go and buy lots of nice things even though we dont know the sex yet grr haha but YEEEEY had my scan letter through and i should find out 4th june WOOOOOHOOOO 

xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats PreggyEggy welcome to Team :pink: so exciting and you've picked a lovely name.


----------



## cjh

Congratulations preggyeggy xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

what have i missed? x


----------



## laura6914

MommyKC said:


> Awww you're working Saturday? That sucks hun. :( I feel for you! If it makes you feel any better, its supposed to rain here Saturday? :shrug:... so I wont be doing much outside that day anyway, unless it doesn't rain! Hopefully the rest of the weekend will be nice for you, when you're NOT working!
> 
> And you're going on maternity leave in 7 weeks already? Wow, lucky girl! Im working until Im 36 weeks. :wacko:

YEAH 7 WEEKS TO GO :HAPPYDANCE: cant wait. Im taking it early as im moving 300 odd miles away and im not coming back to work so taking it early so we can move get a house and get settled before the baby arrives. so exciting. 




Preegy Eggy congratulations on your pink bump hunny. Bet your over the moon. the pink bumps are flying in thick and fast now arent they. My scan seems to be taking forever to come round now.


----------



## MommyKC

Laura... aww how exciting! I wish I didnt have to come back to my job and could stay home with my babies... but unfortunately, financially... I have to come back. :(
Only 19 weeks until my mat leave! :haha:

EM!!!! How did it go?????


----------



## EmandBub

i'm not really sure :wacko: good i think xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hmmm... were they surprised? Pleasant??


----------



## laura6914

OHHHHH Em did you speak to the FOB parents. Im jumping in half way through a convo i think so tell me to stick it if im being nosey!

i will be finding a new job when my MAT leave runs out and just do part time (16 hours a week) but no more than that. I have worked long enough i think. the baby will be 6 months old then so the 2 days im workign the MIL will look after him/her.


----------



## EmandBub

umm they were really good about it :wacko: and FOB was there and he let me in and just sort of looked shocked.. and looked like he was about to burst into tears. his sister came to the door and she looked shocked and we just sort of talked it out with his parents. he just sat there the whole time and didn't say a word. his parents said they'll support me any way they can, though his brother was a little more shocked than everyone else. :rofl: bless him. 
it was just so weird.. i honestly was expecting an argument and accusations. but when they left the room Luke said that he was sorry and that he didnt mean what he'd said about her not being his. he said he was just so shocked and then he didn't know how to apologise. But he said he still loves me and that he wants us to get back together.
and i showed them the scans. :thumbup: this day has been so surreal. xx


----------



## laura6914

wow Em, i can imagine that being very sureal. 
Im glad they took it well hun. Are you and the FOB going to give it a go?


----------



## MommyKC

Wow Em... that is crazy! I am shocked! :o
And speechless... THAT never happens!

Well it sounds like the visit did go over well... actually, better than good! And Im glad your ex(boyfriend?) apologized! Do YOU feel better now? Are you going to give him another chance? Is he still with that new girlfriend? :growlmad:


----------



## EmandBub

tbh i feel worse. i think i would've preferred an argument. atleast i'd know how to handle it xx


----------



## MommyKC

Aww hun Im sorry. :hugs:
I guess this whole thing has given you some things to think about.
But at least they were accepting about the whole thing, and understanding. An argument probably would have been very stressful, which you don't need. xx


----------



## EmandBub

i just don't know what i'm meant to do now x


----------



## MommyKC

Well give yourself time... think about what YOU want and what's best for your little girl.
If you do decide to give it another go with FOB, then make sure he's not going to get scared and take off again - have a good, LONG chat with him... in private. Make sure he KNOWS how much of a jerk he's been and he won't get away with it ever again. Make sure you two are on the same page before moving forward with any sort of relationship.

Or, maybe you will decide you can't forgive him? :shrug:... sometimes we are put through too much to be able to just forgive and forget. And if that's the case, thats okay too. Tell him he can be part of the baby's life, but you just cannot be with him in that way... you've been hurt too badly after what he did.

Either way, think on it... don't rush into anything. Make sure you are 100% with your decision, or else you may end up regetting it.

Either way, it will all work out hun... you'll see. :hugs:

***EDIT - love your new bump pic by the way! :D


----------



## EmandBub

he texted me asking if he can see me tomorrow so tomorrow morning we're going to go out for breakfast and just talk. i do still love him and i think i always will, but there's another person to consider now. and i have to do what's best for baby and i guess atm i just don't know what that is.
you always make me feel better you know that? :hugs:
and thankyoou, my top covers it quite a lot tbh! here's my bumparoo today (ignore the marks on my tummy, my leggings are too tight):
 



Attached Files:







Image848.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MommyKC

Well especially with him being your baby's father... Im sure you will always love him, one way or another. But I'm glad you're going to get together with him to talk about things. Make sure you stand your ground and again, think things through! Sometimes, I found anyway, you get drawn to all the good times you've had together and the fact that you do love him... but be sure to be honest with him about his behaviour. If he really is sorry, he will truly own up to his mistakes and explain why he did what he did. Make sure that if you do get back with him, that you will be able to forgive him... if you're still angry and bitter all the time, you will fight... and the relationship will be a bad influence on your baby.
But you are being very mature about everything hun. And I know in the end, you'll do what's right for YOU and babygirl. :)
And Im glad I can make you feel a little better. :hugs: I havent been in YOUR specific situation but I can imagine how you feel right now. :(

And VERY cute bump!!! Mine is the same... it looks huge without clothes on it! :haha: Well, it looks huge with clothes too... :rofl:... but I love having the nice noticeable bump! :D


----------



## EmandBub

I don't live with my daddy and I know he still loves me, but I guess I prefer my parents not being together. It means less arguing and they're still very good friends. (which is odd, I know) but I always wondered what it would be like to have a normal mum and dad type family. I guess I just want her to have that you know? What i didn't have. I do love him and I think I can forgive him, i just don't want to be worrying about him freaking out over anything! 
:rofl: i feel like a whale! but i love being pregnant. it's weird how much smaller it looks with my top on.. :wacko: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well I know exactly what you mean. I grew up in the opposite situation. I grew up with my mom and dad, but they hated eachother for as long as I can remember. I know "hate" is a strong word, but that's the best word to describe them. My dad was an alcoholic :blush: and my mom was so angry and bitter with him constantly because of it (can't say I blame her - I love my dad, but if mh DH did some of the things he did, I would kick him to the curb!)... lets just say my dad used to pick my brother and I up from school, while drunk. :(
Anyways, they fought ALL the time. Constant yelling and screaming, well into the night. Even as a kid, I used to pray they would just split up. I used to cry myself to sleep. But they stayed together. I really don't know why - they say it was for us kids but they were so unhappy for sooo long, I don't know why they did.
Now, just 3 years ago (after 31 years of marriage) they finally called it quits. My dad has a new girlfriend and my mom is on her own. They are both much happier now, living seperately.
Sorry to be so depressing. :( I guess the moral of the story is just make sure if you guys get back together, that you're not going to fight and fight and fight. Now don't get me wrong, ALL couples fight. My DH and I get along swimmingly... but we still fight and yell once in a while. It happens. You can't agree ALL the time. Just make sure the good times are outweighing the bad. :) Don't stay with him just so your baby can have a "mom and dad" environment because _sometimes_ that's not always the best for everyone. 
Anyway, now that you've heard my life story... :rofl:...

And you're not a whale - silly girl! You look great! :D And isn't it amazing??? I love it too! Im so sad this is my last! :(


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well I know exactly what you mean. I grew up in the opposite situation. I grew up with my mom and dad, but they hated eachother for as long as I can remember. I know "hate" is a strong word, but that's the best word to describe them. My dad was an alcoholic :blush: and my mom was so angry and bitter with him constantly because of it (can't say I blame her - I love my dad, but if mh DH did some of the things he did, I would kick him to the curb!)... lets just say my dad used to pick my brother and I up from school, while drunk. :(
> Anyways, they fought ALL the time. Constant yelling and screaming, well into the night. Even as a kid, I used to pray they would just split up. I used to cry myself to sleep. But they stayed together. I really don't know why - they say it was for us kids but they were so unhappy for sooo long, I don't know why they did.
> Now, just 3 years ago (after 31 years of marriage) they finally called it quits. My dad has a new girlfriend and my mom is on her own. They are both much happier now, living seperately.
> Sorry to be so depressing. :( I guess the moral of the story is just make sure if you guys get back together, that you're not going to fight and fight and fight. Now don't get me wrong, ALL couples fight. My DH and I get along swimmingly... but we still fight and yell once in a while. It happens. You can't agree ALL the time. Just make sure the good times are outweighing the bad. :) Don't stay with him just so your baby can have a "mom and dad" environment because _sometimes_ that's not always the best for everyone.
> Anyway, now that you've heard my life story... :rofl:...
> 
> And you're not a whale - silly girl! You look great! :D And isn't it amazing??? I love it too! Im so sad this is my last! :(

:hugs: aww hon i'm sorry they spent all that time together, and about your dad. i'm thankful for my family tbh. some people think i'm weird for being Ok with them _not_ being together. But i got a beautiful little sister out of it and they both seem happy. i'm a firm believer of not staying together for the sake of the child. but i *do* want to make it work. i guess i never really thought i'd be in this situation. :rofl: especially not this soon!!
i feel _huge_!!! and by bump isn't round and perfect. :cry: :haha: 
i don't think i'll be doing this again for a while 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well you're right - sometimes it is best to be apart and be happy, then be together and miserable. But good for you for wanting to make it work. Not only for bubs, for you too! If you can make it work, then that would be awesome! :)

And I feel huge too. I know what you mean! hahah Your bump looks nice and round to me? :shrug:... just wait though... it will get much bigger and rounder.
It's funny, I remember when I was 20ish weeks with Kyree, I thought I was huge... but boy, I hadn't seen ANYTHING yet! :rofl:.... wait until you're 40 weeks... THEN you will feel huge! When you have to get help getting out of the bath! Or it takes everything you've got just to put socks on! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well you're right - sometimes it is best to be apart and be happy, then be together and miserable. But good for you for wanting to make it work. Not only for bubs, for you too! If you can make it work, then that would be awesome! :)
> 
> And I feel huge too. I know what you mean! hahah Your bump looks nice and round to me? :shrug:... just wait though... it will get much bigger and rounder.
> It's funny, I remember when I was 20ish weeks with Kyree, I thought I was huge... but boy, I hadn't seen ANYTHING yet! :rofl:.... wait until you're 40 weeks... THEN you will feel huge! When you have to get help getting out of the bath! Or it takes everything you've got just to put socks on! :rofl:

that's so true! i just want her to be happy and healthy and to know that she has two parents that love and adore her. i would love for this to work out. but i'm just not sure if anything can really be this perfect? 
omgg :rofl: noo not bigger! :haha: according to one of those labour predictors i'll only get to 37 weeks. it better be right. :haha: otherwise i'll end up falling every time i try and put some shoes on! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well nothing is perfect... and even if you two work things out, you WILL have ups and downs. :) But just remember that if its meant to be, you will both be willing to MAKE it work... and neither of you will give up easily! :)

There are labour predictors? How on earth do they come up with 37 weeks? :rofl:
You can hope... but my suggestion, expect the worst! :haha: sorry, but I was always measuring ahead with Kyree (later in pregnancy) and I was HUGE! My doctor thought I would be early... I even had a gut feeling I would go early.
She was 5 days late, little bum!!!! :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

she was late?! :rofl: omgg i'd be so hot and fed up xxx

i'm willing, now the question is; is he? i hope he can show me he does. i mean, 8 weeks away from him was so hard, but i saw that i could do this on my own if i had to xxx


----------



## MommyKC

:rofl: Well and the worst part, is at the end... time goes by SO slowly! You are constantly aware of the fact that labour could begin anytime. And when you wake up everyday, hoping for SOMETHING to happen... and it doesn't... it gets pretty nerve-wrecking! But again, it's kind of a thrill too! Knowing at any minute, labour could start!

And wasn't he the one who said he wanted to get back together? Just make sure he knows that a relationship with a child involved isn't always going to be easy... you are both going to be stressed at times, and when things get tough, is he going to run again? He needs to understand the reality of being with you again. Things have changed. But it's good that you know you can do this on your own too, if you need to. Make sure he knows that too because if he does want to try things again, then he needs to be willing to put his whole heart and soul into it! xx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> :rofl: Well and the worst part, is at the end... time goes by SO slowly! You are constantly aware of the fact that labour could begin anytime. And when you wake up everyday, hoping for SOMETHING to happen... and it doesn't... it gets pretty nerve-wrecking! But again, it's kind of a thrill too! Knowing at any minute, labour could start!
> 
> And wasn't he the one who said he wanted to get back together? Just make sure he knows that a relationship with a child involved isn't always going to be easy... you are both going to be stressed at times, and when things get tough, is he going to run again? He needs to understand the reality of being with you again. Things have changed. But it's good that you know you can do this on your own too, if you need to. Make sure he knows that too because if he does want to try things again, then he needs to be willing to put his whole heart and soul into it! xx

I'm just not sure he understands the extremity of having a child and the strain that takes on a relationship. I mean, it's not all fun and games and I need him to know that. :rofl: 
oh godd, i'm not good with surprises! i bet you my waters will break and i'll think i've wet myself or something. :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## MommyKC

There are definitely many challenges that come along with having a child. Especially with all the sleepless nights in the beginning, and are they eating enough? pooping enough? etc. But there are so many joys too. Like I found myself falling in love with my husband all over again, seeing him become a Daddy. :blush:
And I am not wild about surprises either... but towards the end, you have to be prepared for ANYTHING! ;) My water never broke until I was already in full-blown labour... and apparently that's the case for most women, so I don't think you have to worry. :)


----------



## Agiboma

well emand i thought i was the only one going through this mess. got into a really bad fight with the FOB he said pretty much the same things and more, that night was the first night he actually put his hands on me. we been together for over 7 years. I left his house the very next day. Stayed in a hitel for a week, then returned home to Canada, all this mess happened in Africa wher i have NO family or friends. Anyways he apologied and was sorry for his actions. I finally found it in my heart to forgive him. My only focus now is my LO. ill worry about the rest after he arrives


----------



## brunettebimbo

Agiboma said:


> well emand i thought i was the only one going through this mess. got into a really bad fight with the FOB he said pretty much the same things and more, that night was the first night he actually put his hands on me. we been together for over 7 years. I left his house the very next day. Stayed in a hitel for a week, then returned home to Canada, all this mess happened in Africa wher i have NO family or friends. Anyways he apologied and was sorry for his actions. I finally found it in my heart to forgive him. My only focus now is my LO. ill worry about the rest after he arrives

He put his hands on you? As in hit you?
Don't go back! A man should NEVER hit a woman especially a pregnant one!:growlmad:

Em I am so glad it went well at FOB's parents! Now just the big decision! Get back together or not? Do whatever you think is best! Loving your bump picture! Which my bump looked like that! :(

Happy 20 Weeks Laura!! Half way there! :happydance:

Went to see the car last night and it is so nice and perfect! We wanted to pay there and then but for some reason the Dealer didn't have a card machine! :shrug: I tried transferring the money online but they now have PINsentry and I hadn't set up telephone banking :cry: The man wants us to transfer the money to his account and pick the car up on Saturday, I don't know if it's my hormones or what but I'm terrified of transferring £4800 into a man's account I've only met once! H2B and his brother said it will be fine though :wacko: I'm going to ring the bank today and speak to my personal advisor and see what he suggests. I might end up asking for it in cash and paying cash when we arrive on Saturday but that's if I can sweet talk the bank coz it normally takes 2-3 Days to order that kind of money :(


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> There are definitely many challenges that come along with having a child. Especially with all the sleepless nights in the beginning, and are they eating enough? pooping enough? etc. But there are so many joys too. Like I found myself falling in love with my husband all over again, seeing him become a Daddy. :blush:
> And I am not wild about surprises either... but towards the end, you have to be prepared for ANYTHING! ;) My water never broke until I was already in full-blown labour... and apparently that's the case for most women, so I don't think you have to worry. :)

aww :cry: yeah and i'm a worrier so i'll think there's something wrong the minute they cry.. :rofl: really? i always thought your plug went, then waters then contractions? :haha: 
Thanks BB! i'm sure it does! :hugs: going out to breakfast in about 2 hours so i'll update you when I can.
Agiboma, I'll have to agree with BB.. all the men i've known to hit _anybody_ for that matter just kept doing it until they were stopped. It turns into a habit, some kind of 'coping mechanism' and they see that it's Ok to do it if you come back each time. Just be careful hon and remember, if he does it again, you and LO are out of there. xxxx


----------



## laura6914

morning BB and thanks hun. Cant believe i can start counting down the weks now. 

Me..... personally...... wouldnt be transfering any money into his account until you actually pick the car up. I work for the police as and investigator and seen all too many times how these thins go wrong. i would pay in cash and be safe doing it that way. honestly i know it takes a few more days but you dont want to loose the money and the car. hope your financial advisor can offer yousome better advie chick. xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Morning/afternoon ladies!!!

Em - you're too funny! :laugh2:... labour can start in a variety of ways. I lost my mucus plug, but I lost it a few weeks before I even delivered (some women lose it several times, and it just keeps regenerating itself). And my contractions came out of NOWHERE. I was actually driving when I felt the first two. And once they started, they were pretty intense right off the bat (where as many women find they start slow and bearable, and gradually get worse - mine were 5 minutes apart right away). And my water didn't break until a nurse was doing a vaginal exam to see how I was dilated, and then POP! :haha: So you never really know! ;)
Keep us posted on how your breakfast with FOB goes today! xx

Agiboma... I agree. If your OH actually hit you, DON'T go back to him. :( I know it's hard but once he hits you, it WILL happen again. Unless he actually seeks professional help for his anger, it won't stop. Please do what's best for you and your baby. You don't want your child growing up around violence.

BB - I agree with Laura, I wouldn't pay for the car either until you pick it up. A down payment is fine but don't pay the full amount until you're actually taking the car.
Oh and guess what? *17 days until our scan*!!!! :happydance:

It is SO hot here lately, and apparently supposed to get even hotter next week (30+ celsius) - I am LOVING it! I'm going with my mom and daughter to the carnival that's in town tonight... I can't wait! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I couldn't get hold of the man in the bank so went in and decided to order the cash, they wanted me to take it today but I declined because I'm pregnant and wouldn't risk fighting off a mugger so H2B and I will park outside the bank tomorrow and pick it up!

I know MummyKC 17 Days! :mrgreen:

It's so hot here, I can't find anything comfy to wear! I have a funny rash on my legs and they are so white so I can't really wear a dress so I'm in leggings and long T-Shirts and I'm roasting!!


----------



## MommyKC

BB - that sounds like a good plan. I took out only $4000 cash once to pay for furniture and the bank was right across the street from the furniture store, but I still felt SO nervous the entire time! Like what IF someone knew I had that much money on me? And decided to mug me? So again, good plan, just in case! :thumbup:

Yuck - you're wearing long-sleeved t-shirts? You poor thing! My skin is pretty white too but its gradually getting a little darker, as I spend more time outside. I love the sun and heat though - I just wish I could lounge around outside in my bikini to get some REAL sun... but now that we live in the city, we have neighbours close by... and I wouldn't want them staring at my already-huge bump! :wacko: So if I want privacy, I have to go visit my in-laws as they live in the country, and they are over an hour away. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

No silly long length short sleeved T-Shirts! Don't want to show my crotch to the world! :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> No silly long length short sleeved T-Shirts! Don't want to show my crotch to the world! :rofl:

HAHAHAHAH! :rofl: Oops! I misread that part I guess! :laugh2: :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

so breakfast turned into lunch :rofl: i remembered why it was that i loved him so much.. and i think that i'm going to give it another go :blush:
so what have i missed here ladies? xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em! Yay, Im glad to hear everything went well! :hugs:
Does he seem happy with everything? Is he excited now?

Haven't missed much really... it's been a slow day so far! :laugh2:


----------



## EmandBub

he seems to be, though he's still nervous - then again so am i! :rofl: it's just been such a crazy last couple of days! godd knows how it's going to be when baby gets here.. and aww, how're you? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Well it is nerve wrecking just as much as it's exciting! This is my second and I'm still scared! I have NO clue how to manage a toddler and a newborn! The first time around, you can focus on your baby 24/7... but now I have another little munchkin running around... it's going to be a challenge that's for sure! lol
Sorry to pry... but what happened with his other "girlfriend"? Or did that end a while ago?

I'm good today. It's FRIDAY so I'm happy! :D And this is a long weekend (I'm not sure if it is there too?)... so I have Monday off work as well! And we're supposed to have nice weather all weekend too... so I can't wait for this workday to end! lol Only 4 hours left! :happydance:

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Well it is nerve wrecking just as much as it's exciting! This is my second and I'm still scared! I have NO clue how to manage a toddler and a newborn! The first time around, you can focus on your baby 24/7... but now I have another little munchkin running around... it's going to be a challenge that's for sure! lol
> Sorry to pry... but what happened with his other "girlfriend"? Or did that end a while ago?
> 
> I'm good today. It's FRIDAY so I'm happy! :D And this is a long weekend (I'm not sure if it is there too?)... so I have Monday off work as well! And we're supposed to have nice weather all weekend too... so I can't wait for this workday to end! lol Only 4 hours left! :happydance:
> 
> Any big plans for the weekend?

I'm petrified but i guess i'll just have to get on with it. aww :hugs: it's going to be fine! apparently, going from one child to two is an adjusment, from 2 to 3 is no difference and from 3 to 4 is huge?
oh woops, sorry i forgot to mention! :haha: apparently, she wasn't his gf just a friend. 
Fridays are great! i don't think it is, but i'm on exam leave anyway so it doesn't make a difference to me. 4 hours? ew. what do you work as? 
umm not much i don't think. Luke's going to take me to lunch on Sunday if he's not too busy but apart from that nothing. :haha: i'm a sad teenager xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I have heard that too... going from 1 to 2 children is hard... but after that, it gets easier? But this is my last anyway so I will never know! lol
And thats good then! That she was just a friend! :)
Yeah... I work 9-5 and it's only 1pm here. :( So I have a while yet. This day is dragging by... I think because I want it over with so badly!
I work in a medical/business office. I know it sounds weird to say its both, but we're basically a business that performs medical tests, but not through provincial health. We do occupational testing for companies who want to get their employees tested prior to going to work... if that makes sense? Im a supervisor of about 5 people.
And lunch should be nice! Im having a pretty relaxing weekend. Carnival tonight... lunch with my best friend tomorrow (who is also preggers)... then Sunday going out for breakfast with my mom for my Birthday. Otherwise, Im going to be relaxing most of the time.... I can't wait! :D xx


----------



## EmandBub

i don't understand why his friend would lie to me and tell me it's his new gf, but tbh i don't give a shit. if he's going to be immature and do that, i don't want him near me. :thumbup: 
ooo so the boss huh :haha: do you like what you do? 
omgg i remember you saying it was your birthday soon! happy birthday for Sunday? :hugs: that sounds like a really fun long weekend! i hope you enjoy yourself hon xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah that's stupid that his friend would tell you that, when it wasn't true? Ugh - stupid men/boys! Back in my teen years (SO long ago hahaha jk)... I remember one of my guy-friends started rumours about me, to my current boyfriend, saying I was cheating on him!!! He openly admitted later he made them up because he wanted to break us up, because he had a thing for me! Talk about ridiculous! :growlmad:

haha and Im not the BIG boss... but I supervise! ;) I like what I do. It's pretty interesting and every day is different in one way or another. But right now I'm finding my heart isn't in it (hense BnB everyday). I think I just want to be on mat leave... and be home with my daughter and have this baby. Ever since I had my daughter, it hasn't been the same. It's hard to leave her everyday to come to work. :cry: I would rather be somewhere else. But I think I would feel that way about any job tbh, now that I'm a mom.

And thanks for the birthday wishes! :D I feel like I'm getting old! hahah I KNOW 25 isn't "old"... but it seems like just yesterday I was still 16. I don't know where the time went. And I'm only 5 years away from 30!!!! Eeeek! :wacko:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyone is well.

I have just skimmed through what I have missed. THink your doing the right thing with getting the cash BB. Good luck Em with your relationship hope it works out ok.

I had my 20 wk scan today and everything is ok with baby no abnormalities :happydance: She asked if we wanted to know the sex and I didn't want to mention that we'd had a gender scan so said yea but she struggled to be able to see but she said if she had to guess she's say girl - we knew that anyway :haha:.

I couldn't stand the heat today and I'm moving to Oz!!!!!! god knows how I'll cope, sure I'll manage somehow though :haha:.

Hi Laura - hows u? have a good weekend in London.

Jo xx


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Yeah that's stupid that his friend would tell you that, when it wasn't true? Ugh - stupid men/boys! Back in my teen years (SO long ago hahaha jk)... I remember one of my guy-friends started rumours about me, to my current boyfriend, saying I was cheating on him!!! He openly admitted later he made them up because he wanted to break us up, because he had a thing for me! Talk about ridiculous! :growlmad:
> 
> haha and Im not the BIG boss... but I supervise! ;) I like what I do. It's pretty interesting and every day is different in one way or another. But right now I'm finding my heart isn't in it (hense BnB everyday). I think I just want to be on mat leave... and be home with my daughter and have this baby. Ever since I had my daughter, it hasn't been the same. It's hard to leave her everyday to come to work. :cry: I would rather be somewhere else. But I think I would feel that way about any job tbh, now that I'm a mom.
> 
> And thanks for the birthday wishes! :D I feel like I'm getting old! hahah I KNOW 25 isn't "old"... but it seems like just yesterday I was still 16. I don't know where the time went. And I'm only 5 years away from 30!!!! Eeeek! :wacko:

what guys do eh? :dohh: they don't seem to understand that just talking to us is enough. ooo supervisor :winkwink: haha it sounds like fun! but i think i'm going to find it v. hard to leave baby when i have to go back to school.. i won't want to leave her at all! yw lmao! i've still got 13 years until i'm 30! :rofl: and 25 is NOT old xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi everyone what have i missed it so hard to catch up on here lol
Only 6 days now, i feel like im counting down to my 20 week scan again its so funny :yipee:
Is everyone enjoying the nice weather, im making the most of it why i aint too hot and can actually enjoy it :)
The nice weather has also made me really feel like cleaning though :blush:

Em your bump is lovely and big, i wish mine was that big, (or if it is it doesnt look or feel it)


----------



## EmandBub

ooh DJB, that's great!! it's funny how you didn't mention it to here. i would've laughed if she said boy :winkwink: xx


----------



## MommyKC

Oh it is hard leaving them. :( But financially, I have to work. Hubby couldn't support us on his income alone... unless we wanted to live in a rinky-dink apartment or something... which I don't. So, I have to work. But at least we get a year of mat leave here, paid at 60% of our wages.

DJB - Glad to hear the scan went well! :) Thats funny that you pretended to not know! :haha: 

Phillippa - I can only imagine the countdown... again! :rofl: Im STILL doing my countdown... 17 days to go! :happydance:

I am LOVING this weather too (its nice over here too!).


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Oh it is hard leaving them. :( But financially, I have to work. Hubby couldn't support us on his income along... unless we wanted to live in a rinky-dink apartment or something... which I don't. So, I have to work. But at least we get a year of mat leave here, paid at 60% of our wages.
> 
> DJB - Glad to hear the scan went well! :) Thats funny that you pretended to not know! :haha:
> 
> Phillippa - I can only imagine the countdown... again! :rofl: Im STILL doing my countdown... 17 days to go! :happydance:
> 
> I am LOVING this weather too (its nice over here too!).

Yes seems a bit strange as had only just finished the week countdown and it began again the day after. Aww 17 days isnt long. Im 18 in 14days. I cant beleieve it to be honest :D

Today was also my last offical day of collage other than for exams :D We had such a good day, went out for a meal as a year 13 group and had loads of fun, espeically with it being so hot, it felt like such a good day, even though a it sad were leaving after 7 years at the place, never though i would be even slightly sad to leave. 

I find the hot weather makes me want to eat less, it did before i was pregnant as well, eating less wont be bad for the baby will it?


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah 17 days isn't bad... Im getting there! The anticipation is killing me though! :rofl:

I remember when I finished highschool... it was pretty surreal! It's like a part of your life is ending, and you're officially "growing up". I was much more sad than I thought I would be too. Its hard to leave so many people behind who you've known for so long!

Eating less is fine - many women notice changes in their appetites while pregnant (some days we eat LOTS, others just a little). Just make sure you're getting what you need, and what you DO eat is relatively healthy and make sure you're not feeling weak, etc and everything will be fine! :)


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Yeah 17 days isn't bad... Im getting there! The anticipation is killing me though! :rofl:
> 
> I remember when I finished highschool... it was pretty surreal! It's like a part of your life is ending, and you're officially "growing up". I was much more sad than I thought I would be too. Its hard to leave so many people behind who you've known for so long!
> 
> Eating less is fine - many women notice changes in their appetites while pregnant (some days we eat LOTS, others just a little). Just make sure you're getting what you need, and what you DO eat is relatively healthy and make sure you're not feeling weak, etc and everything will be fine! :)

Yes i just really feel like eating pasta, but i had this yesterday too. And all i have had today, is ceral, apple, pear, small bowl of chips (litrally about 20 chips) and a slice of toast. And i only feel like having pasta for dinner.
Surely pasta everyday cant be good, as had spag bol day before yesterday as well once again pasta :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Well there are much worse things you could eat than pasta. Eating pasta won't harm the baby whatsoever.. but just keep in mind that by eating lots of pasta, you might gain more weight (carbs). Not a big deal, just in case you're concerned about that. ;)


----------



## MadamRose

I think im small to be honest looking at em's bump i feel tiny :(

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/20weeks2days2.jpg


----------



## MommyKC

I think you look perfect! Keep in mind, all women look different and grow differently during pregnancy. At 16 weeks (first pregnancy), I looked the same as my pregnant friend who was 25 weeks! We're all different hun - you have a lovely bump! :)


----------



## MadamRose

thanks its proberly just the way i am looking at it from as everyone says i am getting a nice bump now and keeps stroking it


----------



## cjh

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have just skimmed through what I have missed. THink your doing the right thing with getting the cash BB. Good luck Em with your relationship hope it works out ok.
> 
> I had my 20 wk scan today and everything is ok with baby no abnormalities :happydance: She asked if we wanted to know the sex and I didn't want to mention that we'd had a gender scan so said yea but she struggled to be able to see but she said if she had to guess she's say girl - we knew that anyway :haha:.
> 
> I couldn't stand the heat today and I'm moving to Oz!!!!!! god knows how I'll cope, sure I'll manage somehow though :haha:.
> 
> Hi Laura - hows u? have a good weekend in London.
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo,

I'm glad everything went well at the scan today. It's funny I kept it quiet that i'd had a private scan too - I was thinking after that I hoped I looked happy enough when I found out LOL!!!!!!!

Karenxx


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have just skimmed through what I have missed. THink your doing the right thing with getting the cash BB. Good luck Em with your relationship hope it works out ok.
> 
> I had my 20 wk scan today and everything is ok with baby no abnormalities :happydance: She asked if we wanted to know the sex and I didn't want to mention that we'd had a gender scan so said yea but she struggled to be able to see but she said if she had to guess she's say girl - we knew that anyway :haha:.
> 
> I couldn't stand the heat today and I'm moving to Oz!!!!!! god knows how I'll cope, sure I'll manage somehow though :haha:.
> 
> Hi Laura - hows u? have a good weekend in London.
> 
> Jo xx

hi only jsut seen you had your scan today, glad all was well and your baby wasnt an awkard mite like mine


----------



## EmandBub

Lmao!!! Phillippa, i'm just fat! :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

No your really not, defingihtly baby bump :)


----------



## aurora

lol...Due#1 My bump is way smaller than yours!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: liarr xxx


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless im sure its a lovely bump


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> :haha: liarr xxx

No i aint im being honest
How does it feel thinking you have less time until your due that you have been pregnant already


----------



## laura6914

thansk Jo hunny. I will if i can stand this heat. :haha:

Phillipa that bump is lovely. i wish mine was like that. It seems minute at the minute. 

how are we all this evening?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh Jo forgot to say glad all went well at the scan today hun. great stuff :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Im great loved the weather today and enjoying the nice heat tonight as well i wont be laster when im trying to sleep then. 
Also want to clean loads
How are you?


----------



## laura6914

im good hun, still stuck at work for another hour but hey ho. :shrug:
Im ok though thank you. 
They are saying the weather is going to be like this throughout the summer. I hope so as im not working so i can just sit around and enjoy. :happydance:
oh hun sounds like your nesting lol. Im passed caring now. as we are starting to get ready to move, keeping the flat as spotless as i like it just isnt happening. lol.


----------



## MadamRose

yes, i hope it isnt too hot, its nice atm but when i get really big i dont think i will like it if its too hot


----------



## laura6914

its bareable at the mo. 

Right hun im off to tie up a few loose ends before i finish work. have a lovely evening. 

catch you all tomorrow. 

Night ladies. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

it's weird!! :rofl: i keep thinking i'm like 14 weeks :wacko: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i keep thinking there is no way i can be over half way :haha:
Plus if i go like the family, when my mum had me and my sister and when my sisters had their children. The this baby could be 2-4weeks early, as no baby has ever really been born closer to due date than 2 weeks early and me and oh were both 4 weeks early. i know this doesnt mean i defingitly will but the odds are there


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: all of us were late! OH said he was early though, so i guess you never know! xx


----------



## MadamRose

No, im hoping i follow the trend at i dont think 2 or 3 weeks early will be too bad, as your viable at 37 weeks. i said anything from 36weeks baby can come, and from 37 weeks i will be trying to get labour going


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i think by then i'll be pretty fed up xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exacly and once im seen as full term (27 weeks) i dont see anything wrong with trying to get LO one arrive. 
I hope i can get something to work doubt it though


----------



## MommyKC

LOL The end is the worst too. I mean, I still loved it because the movement you feel at that point is CRAZY because of how bigs baby is...your entire belly shifts back and forth... but time goes by ridiculously SLOW because you're just dying for baby to come. At least it did for me... and of course, my little girl was 5 days LATE! Grrr! And I tried everything too, to get labour started. I am going to HOPE this one comes a little earlier than she did, but I'm also preparing for this baby to be late as well.
And just to let you know... family trends don't necessarily mean a THING! My mom had my brother and I at LEAST 1-2 weeks early... My Grandma was early with her 3 children... and I still went late. Just keep that in mind. ;)

Anyways... Im heading off here as I only have 30 minutes left at work, and then Im heading to the carnival. And I'm not sure how much I will be popping on over the long weekend due to this lovely weather! But have a fanastic evening (and possibly weekend) ladies!!!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

You to kate have a good weekend
I hope i do follow the family trend. knowing me i will go against it complelty and be 2 weeks late


----------



## EmandBub

aww have a great weekend Katie!! And happy birthday :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Hope everyone is enjoying the gorgeous weather. Unfortunatley im stuck at work in the office again until 4 :cry:
BUT..... im off tomorrow when its supposed to be even hotter so im off to london :happydance:

has anyone babys gone quiet. I get the odd kicks now and again but nothing major to be honest :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

aww, i barely feel her! i only get little flutters and pokes, but no kicks yet. :cry: 
xxx


----------



## Agiboma

i felt his kick stronger today, was so excited wanted to call someone but it was 2 am, it felt so nice, im over the moon in love right now


----------



## EmandBub

that's cute x


----------



## laura6914

Hopefully Em if they are quiet in the womb they will be quiet when they are out :thumbup:
Im sure we will start feeling more when we get a little bigger. 

x


----------



## EmandBub

i hope so! it worries me i can't feel her.. makes me feel like she's not there! :haha: xxx


----------



## laura6914

i feel the same sometimes but then i do get a few big boots.lol. 

Wheni do feel her she seems to be quite low down. Do you think thats normal????


----------



## EmandBub

i think so! :haha: and i just want like one kick every hour! it's all i'm asking for, just to make sure she's Ok in there xx


----------



## laura6914

same here hun. I cant wait for my scan on Friday, its taken ages to comes around. I have been waiting for months. :stamps feet: :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: do you know the gender yet, or not? xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

no not yet. Will find out on Friday and i told Phil if the little bugger has its legs crossed its straight off for a private scan we go. :rofl:

NO WAY am i waiting another 20 weeks to fond out. NOT HAPPENING. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's what i said! even though i wouldn't have been able to afford it xx


----------



## laura6914

ill go to the bank and get some money if i have to. Ill go over drawn. but i cant wait to find out at the birth. I NEED to know now. :haha:

So chick, what you up to today?


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: yeah, there's no way I could've waited any more! what do you think bumpy is? 
and nm OH might come over later, that is if my mum lets him :rofl: wbu you hon? xx


----------



## laura6914

I am convinced its a boy but i would love a little girl. But honestly, im happy either way as long as its healthy thats all that matter. OH really really wants a girl though really badly. He is convinced its a girl.

Oooohhhh how are things going with the OH now? are you back together and working things out?

Im at work until 4 :cry: OH is coming to see me at 12 though whilst im on lunch so we are going to sit in the park. 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww well, i was convinced i was having a boy and now look! i don't know how to handle girls. :blush: 
we're trying, but it's only been 2 days, so i'm not rushing back in to it. we were apart for 2 months, so that's a big deal for me. 
That sounds loverly! xx


----------



## laura6914

Alml you can do is take things slowly hun and not rush into things. He needs to realise that how he treated you was not on and there is your daughter to think of now. Just see how things go one day at a time. But let him now any messing about and he is out. 

Cant wait to get out of this office today i really cant. I have had all my maternity leave added to the system and have 7 weeks left at work. Its so exciting. I cant wait.


----------



## EmandBub

yeah i know you're right, i just don't want this to ever happen again.
7 weeks? that's great hon, bet you can't wait to be out of there xx


----------



## laura6914

if he realises what he has got to loose he wont do it again. 

Im really really excited. I have just had quite a few big boots off the baby. Made me jump :) :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

yeah and wow! :rofl: glad it's going Ok in there! was anyone else in the room? :haha: x


----------



## laura6914

just a whole office full of staff who jumped out their seats to when i jumped out of mine :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: omgg that's classic! did you tell them why you jumped? or kept them in suspense? :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Sorry hun i popped out on my lunch. Yeah i told them. lol. 

it s soooooo gorgeous out there today. i want to sunbathe. I wish i had a garden so i could when i get home. I live in a blooming flat :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

atleast you have your own place :rofl: we can't afford one! oo getting a tan xx


----------



## laura6914

Do you still live with your parents hun? 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

mhmm xx


----------



## Agiboma

lol you guys are so funny


----------



## EmandBub

thankyoou? x


----------



## laura6914

Agiboma said:


> lol you guys are so funny

lol why? x

Em, are you looking at getting your own place when baby arrives. Free baby sitting whilst still with parents though :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

i think we'll wait until i finish Uni and then maybe look for our own place, coz atm we're both living with parents :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## laura6914

that sounds like a good idea. When are you finishing uni hun? What are you studing?
I never went uni. Went college after high school but just wasnt interested in education. i regret it sometimes now though. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

i've still got one more year of A-levels, then the courses i want to do at Uni are either 3/4 years, so when princess is about 4 or 5. 
what did you want to do, job wise? xxx


----------



## laura6914

i wanted to be a solictior or work for the police as a forensic invetigator. But i still work for the police now anyway as a civillian investigator so i suppose it didnt turn out too bad to be honest.


----------



## EmandBub

wow, forensic science! :thumbup: xx


----------



## laura6914

never going to get to do it now though. It was just somethin i always wanted to do. xx


----------



## EmandBub

then why can't you do it? :winkwink: if you set your mind to it, i'm _sure_ you could hon. 
hey, can you think of any middle names for Isabel? xx


----------



## laura6914

We will see what happens after the move and things but im going to be 24 in October so by the time the baby is old enough to go to nursery ill be what 26. I dont know, ill see. 

Erm........ Isabel 

God i cant think.im sure ill come up with something. My neice is called isabel and her middle name is florence. lol. Dont think ill suggest that though. :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

aww it's cute :rofl: and you're never to old to do what you love. :hugs: xx


----------



## laura6914

too tru hun. How about isabel Grace? i think that has a nice ring to it. 

Or Isable Mai. Izzy Mai for short????

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Love Isabel Grace! what do you think about Isabel Marie? hmm i don't like it grr x


----------



## laura6914

yeah i dont think Marie really goes. It is a lovely name i think better for a first name though. Its up to you though hun.

If i have a boy we are calling him Shae terry, terry being after my dad. Doesnt really go but just something i want to do. 

I do like Isabel grace though. xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yeah Marie's my mums name so i thought i'd use it as a mn if baby's a girl! my sister's names are Leanne and Nicole and i don't think either goes well with Isabel :( xxx


----------



## laura6914

i think you should use it if thats the case then. As its sentimental hun.
IF the babys a girl, do you not know for definite yet then?

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i meant as in i wanted to use it if she was a girl - and she is! :haha: yeah but it bothers me that it doesn't 'flow' xx


----------



## laura6914

it doesnt really matter hun. Middle names are very rarely used are they? :shrug:

Shae terry doesnt really flow either but im using Terry as i say it my dads name, well my step dad. he has been with my mum since i was 8 and has bought us up. He doesnt have any children so i wnated to give the baby his name so he feels a little more connect as he will never have biological grandkids. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww, Laura that's loverly! :hugs: 
you're right. then again, i'm going to have 2 of them being annoyed if I use the 3rd ones name. i think i'll go with just a name we like :) xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun, if you choose a nane you like you cant go wrong then can you hun. 

Right i am off home now to enjoy a little bit of sun. Have a lovely weekend and ill catch up with you monday as im out tomorrow. 

I hope things go with with the OH tonight chick :thumbp:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

have fun Laura! :) enjoy the sun xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi just thpought i would pop on. i have been enjoying the hot weather getting a nice tan, before i find it too hot when i am too big. baby has been moving around loads this evening. its either the past i have had every day or the pineapple i had :)
I think it is important that a middle name flows even if it isnt used as much however dont think its as importnant as a 1st name.
I think the hot weather is taking it out of me


----------



## EmandBub

aww glad you're having a nice relaxing day! I felt a kick earlier!!!!! :happydance: it was amazing. :cloud9: i really like Isabel Mae atm xx


----------



## going_crazy

EmandBub - Isabel Mae is lovely and it has a good flow too :thumbup:!!

I especially like Mae as it's my eldest DD middle name - and my youngest DD has Mai in her middle name (spelt different but pronounced the same!)



Hope everyone is having a good weekend! It's taking forever to get to Moday..... I want my scan NOW!!! xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

i do love it! but Mae is very popular atm xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop on since I haven't been here all day.

I had a nice day. Went out for lunch with one of my best friends.. then we went for a walk along the beach, with my little munchkin of course. Came home, had a nice nap (its SO hot... that's all I felt like doing! :haha:)...
When she woke up... went out and picked up some groceries... came home and had supper just the two of us (hubby is on his fishing trip). Nothing too exciting but it was a nice day nonetheless. Im going out for breakfast with my mom tomorrow, which should be fun. We might take another walk along the beach, since it's just so nice outside! :D

Em... Thats so exciting that you felt a kick!!! YAY! :happydance:... mine seem to be getting stronger. Still light, but stronger than they were. I love it! Its so strange, with my daughter... even at 19-20 weeks... I would go DAYS without feeling her move (probably because she was my first) but now, with this pregnancy already.. I at least feel bubs every day... if not several times throughout the day! :)
And Isabel Mae is very cute... so is Isabel Grace... as Kyree's middle name is Grace! :thumbup:.... so of course I like that name! ;)

Anyways... Im going to go curl up in bed with a good book and then head off to sleep! Hopefully I will pop on at some point tomorrow!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

Katie sounds like you had a loverly day! :winkwink: it is veryy hot! the weather is loverly outside, i wish i could around in a bikini but that's not happening. :rofl: hope you have another fun day tomorrow hon. i like both of them, so i've put them on my list :D xxx


----------



## going_crazy

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ladies!!! :flow: :flow: :flow:

Hope all is ok?? It's been very quiet on this thread for the last 24 hours!! :rofl:

Really pointless post from me, BUT............................

My 20 week scan is tomorrow @ 2:30pm!!!!! :happydance::happydance: I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!! - down side is I also have my GTT tomorrow @8:30am coffee::sleep::sleep: Boring!!)

But the thought of seeing peanut again is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool!!
:happydance::yipee::headspin::smug::wohoo::rain::bunny:

sorry, I'm done now!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hey Em... hey there's nothing wrong with wearing a bikini while pregnant! LOL I did with my daughter. This pregnancy, Im more hesitant since I have a few stretchmarks now (I didn't during bikini season last time as they didnt pop out until 33+ weeks! :()...
I didn't wear it in front of tonnes of people but I did wear it to my grandparents-in-law's house, as they live on a private lake! :D
I LOVE this hot weather though, even if it makes me feel like doing nothing! :haha:

Going_Crazy.. good luck at your scan tomorrow!!! Are you finding out what you're having??? Keep us posted! :)
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will be sticking a bikini on in the privacy of my own or families gardens! :D

Had a fab weekend! 

H2B went to friends to play cards on Friday so me and H2B's friends wife went to bingo and we won £80 :happydance: I've never won :lol: We then went back to hers and H2B wanted to go home at a reasonableish time for a change :D
Saturday we got up, went for McDonalds breakfast then H2B treated me to some maternity summer clothes! :mrgreen: We went to pick up £4800 cash from the bank, that was scary to carry around! :shock: We then went to pick up our new car, it's ace! We drove it back with trade plates but haven't been able to drive it since as we have no tax until today so we've been itching to go out in it!

Yesterday we managed to have a lie in until 10am which isn't like us! We are normally up well early! H2B's brother came round at about 11 and we all had breakfast in the garden which was nice, H2B and I then went to Matalan as I am starting to find underwear really uncomfortable so bought some cotton knickers and Baby Bean's moses basket and cot sheets! When we got home we took our labrador for a walk, we took her to the field then decided to walk home down the canal to let her cool off in the water, we knew there was a swans nest nearby so H2B kept the dog amused whilst we walked past it, when he thought we where far enough away he threw the stick in and Keira jumped in for it. I then began to call H2B some rather obscene words as I saw this huge swan flying down the canal beating it's wings, H2B went "shit!" and I was hysterical, Keira was in the water and the swan was on top of her beating her with it's wings, she was trying to get away but it kept beating her, at this point I was so close to tears, I was screaming Keira's name and H2B removed him t-shirt and shoes ready to jump in, Keira managed to get to the side with the swan still beating her, I was smacking the swan with H2B's t-shirt :lol: and Keira managed to get out. Luckily she was unharmed but I was a mess, I couldn't stop shaking, H2B was pretty shaken up too. I was scared of swans before yesterday, I'm terrified now! :cry: Later on in the afternoon we went to our friends for tea, I'm burnt to a crisp and that's after putting sun cream on!

Today I'm on Annual Leave and have been awake since 4.50am, I've tossed and turned all night and now can't sleep! Waiting for Bean's nursery set to be delivered between 9am and 11am :happydance:, I am then going for a wedding dress fitting this afternoon!! :wohoo:

Wow I didn't half waffle on! Sorry girls! :lol:

Did you have a good birthday MommyKC?


----------



## laura6914

Morning all,

hope we are well. 

Well i went to London yesterday and had a fab time. A little burnt on the shoulders (ouch) i NEVER burn, guess this pregnancy has made my skin a little sensetive. Scan in 5 days. :happydance: im soooooo excited. Its at 8:30 so we are going to do the monthly food shopping after then off the Reading to buy loads and loads of gender clothes. I CANT WAIIIIIIITTTTTT! :haha:

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday BB hun, YEY on the new car. So glad Keira is ok huny. I would have been in bits to. Nasty swan. 

Mommymc hope you had a lovely birthday. 

Good luck on your scna today going crazy. keep us updates. 

well im at work until 3pm again today but at least it will still be nice and walm so i can get out in the sun for a little later. With extra extra sun cream this time. 

xxx

Hope everyone has a lovely day today :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your scan has come round well quick!! The gender shopping is the best!

MommyKC - 14 Days! :wohoo: Although I'm getting nervous! This is the big scan!

Going-Crazy let us know how you get on!

I've burnt too Laura and that's with suncream on! OUCH! We have an Aloe Vera plant so H2B put some of that on me last night but it hasn't worked! I heard pregnancy makes your skin more sensitive but I didn't realise just how much!

I just opened my pregnancy book and I'm in the 5th month! Seems unreal, it's come so quick!


----------



## laura6914

i said that to Phil yesterday. We dont realise how much our bodies change. Just had a look at the weather forecast and its going to rain Friday when im off. Typical, sooooo not good. :cry:

Its flying by. We only have 4 months left. Well as of Friday i can start counting the weeks down instead of up :happydance:

So apart from waiting for the nursery furniture today do you have anything else planned hun?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep! I'm going to try on my wedding dress!! :wohoo: I've not tried it on since about September last year!! I'm terrified it really isn't going to fit though :(

I just rang H2B to see if we are going to go food shopping when he finishs work (he's dying to go out in the car) but he said "O I was going to put the nursery furniture up" :rofl: He is so excited, it's ace!

I can't believe it but work rang me asking me to go in because one girl has a broken foot and can only do reception and anothers dog isn't well and needs to go to the vets. I've said no. I'm not a cow but I booked it off because his furniture is arriving this morning and I have a dress fitting this afternoon. My boss will probably be funny with me tomorrow now though :(


----------



## laura6914

OH YEY i bet your well excited. and bless your OH, its nice to see them get so involved isnt it. 

I dont blame you for saying no either hun. I would have told them to stick it to. havent they been a bit arsey with you since being pregnant. I think its pretty darn cheeky of them calling you to come in to be honest. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep they have, I think it's because I'm the third in under 2 years and I question everything but at the end of the day my first priority is my baby!

My little boy is a wriggler today! :mrgreen:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop on since I haven't been here all day.
> 
> I had a nice day. Went out for lunch with one of my best friends.. then we went for a walk along the beach, with my little munchkin of course. Came home, had a nice nap (its SO hot... that's all I felt like doing! :haha:)...
> When she woke up... went out and picked up some groceries... came home and had supper just the two of us (hubby is on his fishing trip). Nothing too exciting but it was a nice day nonetheless. Im going out for breakfast with my mom tomorrow, which should be fun. We might take another walk along the beach, since it's just so nice outside! :D
> 
> Em... Thats so exciting that you felt a kick!!! YAY! :happydance:... mine seem to be getting stronger. Still light, but stronger than they were. I love it! Its so strange, with my daughter... even at 19-20 weeks... I would go DAYS without feeling her move (probably because she was my first) but now, with this pregnancy already.. I at least feel bubs every day... if not several times throughout the day! :)
> And Isabel Mae is very cute... so is Isabel Grace... as Kyree's middle name is Grace! :thumbup:.... so of course I like that name! ;)
> 
> Anyways... Im going to go curl up in bed with a good book and then head off to sleep! Hopefully I will pop on at some point tomorrow!
> xx

Sounds like you had a really good weekend :)
I had a really relaxing sunday me and OH spent the day together and just relaxed then in the evening we even had a bbq it was that hot. I have even managed to get a bit of a tan in the back garden :haha: im lucky with that as i normally burn.

I keep feeling baby move and kick, but every time i put my hand on my belly baby always stops it that normal? as i really want to feel them from the outside soon too.

My middle name is grace and we are also having it as a middle name if we have a little girl, not becuase its my middle name but just because we love the name :D
Re-scan on thursday :) going-crazy hope your scan goes well


----------



## laura6914

Oh BB thats great. My bubs seems to have quietened down a lot. Feel him/her move about 4 times a day but thats about it really. get a few kicks but nothing much. Im sure all is ok though. Just cant wait til friday to get it confirmed that all is well. 
And you are right there your baby is your main priority and if work cant see that then shame on them. 

Morning Mommymc :wave:

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning Girls,

Wow what a gorgeous weekend hope nobody got too burnt. We just pottered about the house/garden and had a bbq on Saturday with FIL it was lovely.

I had my 20wk scan on Friday and everything is good with our little girl we even got a picture of her yawning so cute :cloud9:.

Going-crazy - hope your scan goes well, let us know how you get on.

BB - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend apart from the run in with the swan your poor doggy hope she wsn't too traumatised. Good luck with your dress fitting I'm sure it will still fit. Quite right for not going into work :haha:.

Hi Laura - Glad you had a good time in London. 5 days to go :happydance: hope this week flys by for you, can't wait for you to find out I feel so excited for you :hugs:.

Phillipa - My little girl has been quite quiet over the weekend and she's the same everytime I put my hand on my bump to feel her she stops :dohh: think its quite normal, i wonder if they do it on purpose :haha:. Love the name Grace its so pretty.

Jo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I swear I've lost my head!
H2B and I did loads of washing this weekend and put it all away, I can't find my maternity bra's anywhere!:dohh:

Nursery furniture has just arrived!! :wohoo: I've opened a box to look and it looks nice :D Just gotta put it up but I'll leave that to H2B!


----------



## laura6914

thanks Jo hun, im well excited. Feels like its taken forwver to come round just hope these next few days fly by. Sounds like you had a lovely weekend to. I have burnt all my shoulders :(. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

BB you will have to take a picture and post it on here when you have put it all up


----------



## brunettebimbo

DJBSCANNON said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Wow what a gorgeous weekend hope nobody got too burnt. We just pottered about the house/garden and had a bbq on Saturday with FIL it was lovely.
> 
> I had my 20wk scan on Friday and everything is good with our little girl we even got a picture of her yawning so cute :cloud9:.
> 
> Going-crazy - hope your scan goes well, let us know how you get on.
> 
> BB - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend apart from the run in with the swan your poor doggy hope she wsn't too traumatised. Good luck with your dress fitting I'm sure it will still fit. Quite right for not going into work :haha:.
> 
> Hi Laura - Glad you had a good time in London. 5 days to go :happydance: hope this week flys by for you, can't wait for you to find out I feel so excited for you :hugs:.
> 
> Phillipa - My little girl has been quite quiet over the weekend and she's the same everytime I put my hand on my bump to feel her she stops :dohh: think its quite normal, i wonder if they do it on purpose :haha:. Love the name Grace its so pretty.
> 
> Jo xx

Have you got updated pictures to show us Jo!?

Phillippa my little boy stops once I touch my stomach, naughty babies! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> BB you will have to take a picture and post it on here when you have put it all up

Will do! You will have to excuse his bedroom, we are waiting to decorate until we have had central heating put in but we need to put his wardrobe and drawers up coz he has so much stuff already!

Not putting his cot up until closer to the time!


----------



## laura6914

thats ok hun. Pointless decorating now to have to do it again after the CH has been fitted. 
Im the same LO has everthing but as we are moving before s/h arrives im storing it all at my nans. Out of site out of mind. Only problem is i have forgot what we have bought and what we still need to get :haha: :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> thats ok hun. Pointless decorating now to have to do it again after the CH has been fitted.
> Im the same LO has everthing but as we are moving before s/h arrives im storing it all at my nans. Out of site out of mind. Only problem is i have forgot what we have bought and what we still need to get :haha: :rofl:

:rofl: I like going into his room and it being full of his stuff!
I think we are nearly done now!

We just have bits to buy, we need a bouncer for him (which MIL is getting) and his bedding set which I'm waiting for my HIP Grant so I can pay for it with that!

Anyone know where I can get Muslin from?


----------



## laura6914

they do some nice ones in mother care hun. 
I cant wait to move and get the nursery done and decorated. 

What colours are you goind for. We are staying nutural, magnolia and cookie dough. its lush. 

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi girls sounds like you all had a lovely weekend in the sunshine :) I went to the baby ashow with my OH on sunday which was nice because i wnormally work weekends so dont get to spend a day togther at all even though the show was preety crap and we only cam out with a support pillow after paying £18 each into the place and £20 for that hehe 

Going crazy good luck at youre scan hun x

Isobelle is the name me and OH decided were going to have if we have a girl i love it kinda old but nice im not really into modern names and grace sounds lovely ! 

Waiting in for my new changing unit today seems sad that im so excited but i cant wait to see it :) 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> they do some nice ones in mother care hun.
> I cant wait to move and get the nursery done and decorated.
> 
> What colours are you goind for. We are staying nutural, magnolia and cookie dough. its lush.
> 
> xx

We are doing his bedroom in this set so probably a similiar colour!
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609960227275696.jpg

Steffy it's not sad, our nursery set arrived today and I can't wait to get it up!


----------



## Steffyxx

AWW that room is soo cute i wish i had my own place to have a nursury :( only got room for a moses basket at the mo because im living with my parents but after a few months of having lil one well be moving out so i get to do it all over again hehe xx


----------



## laura6914

that is gorgeous BB it really is :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's really exciting, H2B can't wait to decorate! Our house is small but big enough for us 3, the dog and cat!

It's a bit of a pain every other weekend now when H2B's 2 boys sleep as they are on camp beds in Bean's room but in a few months they will need to sleep in the living room!


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> that is gorgeous BB it really is :thumbup:

It's not the cheapest but as H2B puts it I'm a snob! :rofl: I wanted everything matching including his changing mat, pictures, border etc! :lol:


----------



## Jadelm

Hiii can I change mine please, I'm now officially due on 21st October and I'm expecting a girl :pink: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jadelm said:


> Hiii can I change mine please, I'm now officially due on 21st October and I'm expecting a girl :pink: xxx

What date where you on Hun?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats on Team pink Jadelm.

BB - that nursery is gorgeous I love it. Will try and get a new scan pic up of her yawning.


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Wow what a gorgeous weekend hope nobody got too burnt. We just pottered about the house/garden and had a bbq on Saturday with FIL it was lovely.
> 
> I had my 20wk scan on Friday and everything is good with our little girl we even got a picture of her yawning so cute :cloud9:.
> 
> Going-crazy - hope your scan goes well, let us know how you get on.
> 
> BB - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend apart from the run in with the swan your poor doggy hope she wsn't too traumatised. Good luck with your dress fitting I'm sure it will still fit. Quite right for not going into work :haha:.
> 
> Hi Laura - Glad you had a good time in London. 5 days to go :happydance: hope this week flys by for you, can't wait for you to find out I feel so excited for you :hugs:.
> 
> Phillipa - My little girl has been quite quiet over the weekend and she's the same everytime I put my hand on my bump to feel her she stops :dohh: think its quite normal, i wonder if they do it on purpose :haha:. Love the name Grace its so pretty.
> 
> Jo xx

I think they do do it on purpose you know. they can feel you touching your belly so stop on purpose, beucase as soon as i lift my hand again i get a kick within a few seconds
And thanks 
3days until my scan :happydance:


----------



## Steffyxx

OoO same sue date as me jadelm :) 

Bruneetebumbo im exactly the same everything has to match he things ive gone mad lol so hard not to buy things until i have my 20 wk scan 11 more days to wait though:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Steffyxx said:


> OoO same sue date as me jadelm :)
> 
> Bruneetebumbo im exactly the same everything has to match he things ive gone mad lol so hard not to buy things until i have my 20 wk scan 11 more days to wait though:happydance:

My friends look at me like I'm mad!
We even bought a matching nursery furniture set :lol:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Here's my 20wk 2 day scan pic, quality is no where near as good as the private scan but you can see that she is yawning.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww lovely picture, my baby was being a lazy baby at my last scan even after being there so long and them trying 3 times to get baby to move. Im hoping on my re-scan baby will be a lot more active, as i remember when i had my 12 week scan baby wouldnt stop moving.
But however i have an exam in the morning so im guessing baby will move all the way through that and then not move during the scan again :haha:
I think a fizzy drink and choclate may be in order just before


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice picture Jo!
I agree private scans are so different to the NHS ones! I would recommend to anyone!


----------



## laura6914

ahhhhhh Jo that scan is amazing. It is quite clear. So cute.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks girls can't wait to meet her. Agree BB the private scans are amazing my OH asked how much the machine costs and they are over £100,000!!! our sonographer said Tom Cruise bought one for in his house when they were having their baby :haha:.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: If I had the money I would buy one too!!

Have you girls managed to get coats for your babies yet? I'm guessing I can't find one because it's coming up to summer!?:shrug: I hate not being able to be totally organised! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

You can see why they cost of bit for the scan if the machines cost that much money. I was considering having one, but im not sure if to spend money on that or the baby, espeically with the fact i dont want to many chances for my OH to find out the sex. as i have been able to convince him not to at our rescan


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl: If I had the money I would buy one too!!
> 
> Have you girls managed to get coats for your babies yet? I'm guessing I can't find one because it's coming up to summer!?:shrug: I hate not being able to be totally organised! :rofl:

Yes i got a lovely one from a charity shop, cost me £2.00 and its a all in one coat with a little baby bear on all in white and looks so cute.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I want a Blue one so best keep looking!


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I think I want a Blue one so best keep looking!

You might not be able to find one but if you aint bothered about it being nbrand new, ebay maybe or you may have to wait


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is there a proper name for the all in ones? Is it a snowsuit? I want one of them and a short coat.


----------



## MadamRose

i dont know it could be a snow suit as all in ones are normally the things they wear all the time as babys on top of the vest when your at home as stuff. we have a small coat as well i will take pics of them in a bit so you can see then. Also have a diffrent one with arms but there leg bit doesnt have material down the middle so near the legs it just looks like a footmuff you would have in a pram its so cute


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you mean like a growbag?


----------



## MadamRose

On next online they call the long all in ones - pram suits


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Do you mean like a growbag?

Yes they look a bit like that at the feet but have propper full lenght arms so and a zip and is definightly a coat


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> On next online they call the long all in ones - pram suits

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## MadamRose

Type it in on google if you dont mind buying online there is loads of websites with both pram suits and short coats on there :)


----------



## MadamRose

These are the 3 coats we have got for baby
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2683.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2679.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2678.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww there cute!
Mum got him a blue pramsuit from a carboot which is lovely it just won't fit him long coz it's tiny baby size!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, shame baby wont be able to wear it. Is there a weight limit inside, as i know some babys born term who worn tiny baby clothes becuase they were up to a good weight limit 
i think most of that is 0-3 as i think coats if they are a bit ig they wont hurt baby, i think it might be pointless buying a newborn one as will grow out of it too soon, unless i see another cheap on.
People keep telling me not to buy newborn becuase the chances are my baby will be big. Becuase babys in family are always big and i was over 8lbs at 4weeks early. I was thinking surely if baby was big i would be bigger. Even my sister after not seeing me for 2 weeks says you still not that big yet, so i dont see how they expect baby to be big


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think this one goes upto 8lb so it might fit him for a while (I was 5lb odd and H2B was 6 weeks early weighing 1lb) I don't think we will have a big baby!


----------



## MadamRose

No so maybe it will fit him yes. My OH was almost 10lbs at 4 weeks early. but this is my 1st baby, i was 3rd child and he was 2nd so im hoping baby wont be too big


----------



## EmandBub

you ladies have been chatty this morning! :haha: how're you doing? x


----------



## MadamRose

Fine ty, i posted the pic of babys legs on here and they say its a girl as boy bits are much more obvious i wonder if they are correct?
How are you


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i guess we'll see in 4 months! i'm good princess has been so active today! :happydance: it's so weird! xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know it is, mine is being quite active, i just want to feel it from the outside so i know i aint imagining it now :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hey ladies.

21 weeks! Wooooo!

I'm ill today... overdid it yesterday I think entertaining in the heat. Bahhh xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's great isn't it? i went so long wishing she'd move and kick and now she is! :D heya Kitty! hope you feel better soon. Mild heatstroke? i think i got a little burned yesterday.. xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was quite lucky didnt burn at all yesterday. I really am wondering if it is a girl now, i did always think surely if it was a boy there would be something between the legs.
Well you got your wish of movement now :)


----------



## EmandBub

i know and i'm so happy!!! :D xxx


----------



## MadamRose

aww i bet you are :D
this is where everyone is saying girl so maybe my instinct was right


----------



## EmandBub

hmm i don't know! I guess we'll wait and see :winkwink: xx


----------



## MadamRose

Sorry i was meant to post the link for you to look lol https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy...guess-fun.html
I am tempted to ask on thursday now :)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: the link didn't work hon! and aww, be strong Phillippa! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry i dunno why they link dont work :( i will try but not sure if i can be. And you can really talk you werent :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/335978-gender-guess-fun.html

updated link


----------



## EmandBub

i think team :pink: and hey! i didn't want to be brave :haha: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay, another person who thinks team pink. Arrrh in a way i want baby to have legs crossed again so i have no choice lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you may be team pink too!

Well I went for my dress fitting and my dress doesn't fit :rofl: She said it's my boobs that have gotten too big! :lol: I couldn't breath so god knows what I would have been like in another 12 weeks!
Luckily they have my dress never been worn or tried on that they are going to swap for me. It's a size 18 but they said they can make it smaller! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Everyone! 
As usual I tried to catch up but don't have enough time..... lol. I hope everyone had a Great weekend and has an even better week.


----------



## EmandBub

BB i'm sure you and bumpy will look beautiful! ;)
and WantaBelly, i'm behind too! :rofl: it's hard to catch up with these two talking! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't stop laughing! :rofl:

My tits are too big for my dress!! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: omgg well when you put it that way!!! :haha: :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's the bit she was struggling on not the bump! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Omgg lmao! well, i'm sure you and your boobies will look loverly then!!! :rofl: 
xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope so!

This is my dress!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P260909_1220-1.jpg


----------



## buttonnose82

girls i have been munching on the most yummy/refreshing snack

Frozen banana, really it is yummy and is like ice cream, a yummy/refreshing & healthy snack to help cool off in the heat!


----------



## EmandBub

:cloud9: wow. Kian that's such a beautiful dress! you're going to look amazing at your wedding!!! xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O wow that sounds yummy!
Does it freeze ok? Do you freeze it with the skin on?


----------



## buttonnose82

it freezes great, i froze in the skin, then cut the skin off with a sharp knife


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> :cloud9: wow. Kian that's such a beautiful dress! you're going to look amazing at your wedding!!! xxxxxx

Thanks:blush:

My bump sits brilliantly in it and the ruffles at the bottom hide most of it, i've circled where my bump goes! Looks brill! :mrgreen:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P260909_1220-1-1.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

It does! I'm jealous! xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

LOL Thanks!


----------



## subaru555

We had our 20+2 scan today and he's perfect :) :wohoo:

He was sucking his fingers and even opened his mouth and stuck his tongue out! :cloud9:


----------



## going_crazy

Hi Ladies! :flow:

Brunettebimbo, that dress is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope the big day goes well for you xxxx

Anyone who had their scan today, hope it went well. I had my scan today and peanut seems very healthy and 'normal'....... although we were completely stunned when we were told we were having a GIRL!!!!!

I was convinced I was having a boy, as I have felt so different from my last 3 pregnancies, but we are absolutely over the moon to be on team :pink: :cloud9::cloud9: - at least we know what we're doing!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats to you girls who had scans today! Glad everything went well!! :D

Does anyone know how to make the October Bumpkin Banners? I really want to keep mine in my signature but it's too square if you get me!? :rofl: I would like a rectangle one or even something in a bubbly shape or a pumpkin shape!? :lol: I have no idea how to make them!


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats going-crazy welcome to Team Pink :happydance:.

BB - Your dress is stunning.

Buttonnose - frozen banana sounds good especially on a hot day mmmm.

Subaru - glad your scan went well.


----------



## lolababes

Hey girls, not been about 4 a while due 2 movin n no internet yet! Had my scan 2day im on team blue! Got it wrong i really thought it was gonna be a girl!


----------



## Jox

hello everyone. Sorry i dont pop in here much :hugs: hope everyone is doing well, enjoying baby kicks and anomaly scans. My little Fella is getting a right wriggle on over the past few days. Im loving it :cloud9: just 17 sleeps till anomaly scan and us seeing consultant and hopefully get my plan in place (praying he agrees induciton at 38 weeks - MW seems to think he will).

So hope everyone is well...its not gonna be long till first ladies make their way over to 3rd tri....be here in no time!!!

xxx


----------



## Kay0102

hi everyone

Congrats on all who had scans and found out what colour bumps you have.
Hope we are all enjoying the weather and not finding it to hot!

We had our scan on Friday and kept to our word by not finding out. ooo it will be a lovely suprise, peanut was asleep the whole time but in a position to have everything checked and measured good likkle bubs :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi all... wow you guys have been busy chatting today!

I will have to skim through later as I'm just popping on.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my birthday! I had a lovely day! Hubby came home today too which is great, I really missed having him around! :D

BB... I KNOW... only 14 days! YAYYYY! I am dying to know what we're having and make sure bubs is healthy... last time I saw him was 8 weeks!!! :happydance:
And your nursery set is gorgeous! I can't wait to pick one out once we know too!!! I have been looking at boy sets just to get some ideas... if it's a girl, I will just use Kyree's set since it's still in great shape! :)


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: i guess we'll see in 4 months! i'm good princess has been so active today! :happydance: it's so weird! xxxx

Aww glad you're feeling more and more movement... isn't it exciting???? :D


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Sorry i was meant to post the link for you to look lol https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy...guess-fun.html
> I am tempted to ask on thursday now :)

OH you should Phillippa... that is, if you want to... but I would LOVE to know! :haha:


----------



## trollydolly

Woo another Baby Boy to add to the october bumpkins!!!
Found out yesterday we are having a little prince, they showed me a glimpse in 3D too so saw his beautfiul skinny face 

So happy!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

going_crazy said:


> Hi Ladies! :flow:
> 
> Brunettebimbo, that dress is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope the big day goes well for you xxxx
> 
> Anyone who had their scan today, hope it went well. I had my scan today and peanut seems very healthy and 'normal'....... although we were completely stunned when we were told we were having a GIRL!!!!!
> 
> I was convinced I was having a boy, as I have felt so different from my last 3 pregnancies, but we are absolutely over the moon to be on team :pink: :cloud9::cloud9: - at least we know what we're doing!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats hun.. that's very exciting! I have a strong feeling this one is a boy too, but I've learned from all you ladies that there's a good chance this one could be a girl too! :)
14 days until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## a_c

I felt the little baby move for the first time today - exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant feeling isn't it a_c!? Do you know what your having yet? 

Congrats to you girls who have found out the sex! We need to have a count up! I think we still have more baby boys due than girls! :)


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I think you may be team pink too!
> 
> Well I went for my dress fitting and my dress doesn't fit :rofl: She said it's my boobs that have gotten too big! :lol: I couldn't breath so god knows what I would have been like in another 12 weeks!
> Luckily they have my dress never been worn or tried on that they are going to swap for me. It's a size 18 but they said they can make it smaller! :)

Lol, im so tempted to cheak my suspisions on thursday if baby hasnt got legs crossed again, 2 days to go :happydance:

I have got this problem i get married in not even 9 weeks, and i haven't yet tried my dress on again, i think my boobs will be fine, but not sure if in 9 weeks time my bump will fit in it. The only problem is that mine is already sat at my house. 



going_crazy said:


> Hi Ladies! :flow:
> 
> Brunettebimbo, that dress is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope the big day goes well for you xxxx
> 
> Anyone who had their scan today, hope it went well. I had my scan today and peanut seems very healthy and 'normal'....... although we were completely stunned when we were told we were having a GIRL!!!!!
> 
> I was convinced I was having a boy, as I have felt so different from my last 3 pregnancies, but we are absolutely over the moon to be on team :pink: :cloud9::cloud9: - at least we know what we're doing!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations on team pink :)



lolababes said:


> Hey girls, not been about 4 a while due 2 movin n no internet yet! Had my scan 2day im on team blue! Got it wrong i really thought it was gonna be a girl!

Congratulations on team blue :D

I really am tempted to find out in just 2 days time, hopefully baby co-oparates in the moving into a good position, even if the legs are still crossed i wont be 100% bothered it will give me my desicion on not finding out.


----------



## starsunshine

hi everyone, wow you brave ladies getting married whilst pregnant! I'm poorly today :( taken week off work got stupid virus :( oh well it means i can play on here all day :) ! X


----------



## MadamRose

Aww how fun, hope the virus goes away quickly and you stop feeling poorly. I had it booked before i was pregnant, same with the dress :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

I was about to book our wedding but our little man stopped us!!!! Still think you're very brave & hope you have a wonderful day. When is it?


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks, 24th July, so not long away at all now really :) i think expecting LO will make it even more special. I will be 29 weeks. And then after we have had a weekend away togather thats when we will start putting the cot up and everything for baby so it should come round quickly


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had no idea you where getting married Phillippa!!! What style of dress have you got?

We booked our wedding March 2009 and I am so glad our little boy will be sharing our day with us. I'll be 31 weeks exactly on our big day!:happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

My wedding is a month away today :O 

Gosh!

Such an exciting time! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG how exciting!:happydance:


----------



## starsunshine

i love all this talk of wedding's i need to ring our vicar to get a date fixed you're getting me all excited! We're planning on next april so we'll have a little page boy!


----------



## EmandBub

congrats to all you ladies getting married! I hope you're big day is prefect. x


----------



## MommyKC

Morning ladies!

Wow there are a bunch of you getting married! Congrats to you all!! I don't think I could have gotten married while pregnant, the style of my dress just wouldn't have fit me... plus I show(ed) REALLY early so I wouldn't have been able to fit my big-ass bump into my dress! This was my wedding... wow it feels like so long ago! (almost 3 yrs)... but yeah, my dress was tight enough (corset style) as it was, on my boobs... I can only imagine while pregnant! :haha:

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/pnk.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/distance.jpg

Anyway,... Phillippa... you're too funny! You were SO adamant about NOT finding out and now you're going to cave! I don't blame you though... I could NEVER wait 9 months to find out what I'm having! :rofl:

BB... less than 2 weeks now... only 13 days until our scan!!!! :happydance: I cannot WAIT!!!

On another positive note, I have been feeling LOTS of kicks this weekend! I am LOVING it!!! I've been poking at him, trying to get him to move.. and it's actually worked a few times! :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Mommy kc you look amazing on those pics !! 

I wish my OH would hurry up and propose haha so how did you all get asked ?? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> Mommy kc you look amazing on those pics !!
> 
> I wish my OH would hurry up and propose haha so how did you all get asked ?? xx

Thanks hun! :hugs:

It's actually really funny how DH asked me. He had been acting really weird that night, like really nervous about something. I was absolutely clueless... so I thought he was hiding something from me. The way he was acting was very suspicious. So I asked him what was wrong and he said "none of your business"... well we can guess how well THAT went over!
Anyway... we ended up getting in an argument... I eventually stormed off to our bedroom to go to sleep. I was in there for about half an hour, in the dark... trying to sleep, despite how mad I was.
Well Pete came in and turned the lights on. I just gave him this dirty look... :haha:... and he got down on one knee and just asked me to marry him! I was COMPLETELY shocked and had no idea... and of course I said YES! It was about 4am when this happened too! And both of us were in our P.J.'s! :haha:
He didn't do any grand gestures but it's still a funny story to tell everyone, and it was really sweet in the end... and I wouldn't change a thing! :blush:
We were only dating about a year when he proposed (we already owned a house together)... but had known eachother off and on for about 7 years before that. Now, we've been together about 4.5 years! :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww MommyKC. I love stories like that. :)

My OH proposed on 13th Feb. He was working away and normally gets to come home at weekends etc when he is on a project but there was a vital "go live" and so he was expected to be away for 2 weeks without coming back. He came home, took me to dinner and has set his room up all romantically when we got back... candles etc before getting down on one knee. Bless him. He was so nervous too... like there was anything else I could have said other than yes xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC your pictures are amazing!
Lovely stories :)

H2B had taken me away to a hotel with hot tub in your bedroom for my 21st birthday last year, it was the middle of February and was freezing so we sat in the pub infront of the open fire and talked about our future, he said marry me and I laughed at him and we then went outside to a sheltered area with heating eating the biggest ice creams EVER. He got down on one knee and said "I'm being serious marry me", I laughed again and replied "You know I will marry you but your not being serious, prove it!" :rofl: so he rang his Dad! I then knew he was serious! He hadn't planned it, he didn't even know he was going to propose himself! The next day we went to Blackpool for the day and bought my engagement ring together :) We booked the wedding about 2 days later for August this year! :mrgreen:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I had no idea you where getting married Phillippa!!! What style of dress have you got?
> 
> We booked our wedding March 2009 and I am so glad our little boy will be sharing our day with us. I'll be 31 weeks exactly on our big day!:happydance:

Its corseted at the top, so hoping that it will have enough give in to hold my bump :)
And then the bottom is really long and flowing with a really long train :happydance: and all over espeically overf the front at the top on my belly and breast part is has loads of sequins etc on it. An its Ivory. The style but not the decoration looks similar to kate's 
Yours looks lovely :)
Mine was exactly 2 months yesterday :happydance:

Yes we are so glad our LO will be sharing the day with us, and hoping that baby doesnt want to show its face that early :haha:

Kate you look so nice on your big day :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you a picture of it!?

Here are some of mine! Don't laugh at my funny face! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P260909_12.20.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11









P260909_12.21[01].jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10









P260909_12.19.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 12









P260909_12.19[01].jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MommyKC

Aww BB and KittyVentura.... very sweet stories!!!! :cry:
Sounds like you are both marrying sweethearts! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> Aww BB and KittyVentura.... very sweet stories!!!! :cry:
> Sounds like you are both marrying sweethearts! :D

Don't let him hear that! :rofl:
We had been together about 2 and a half years when he proposed so it will be nearly 4 when we get married!
Time flys when your having fun! :D


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Wow there are a bunch of you getting married! Congrats to you all!! I don't think I could have gotten married while pregnant, the style of my dress just wouldn't have fit me... plus I show(ed) REALLY early so I wouldn't have been able to fit my big-ass bump into my dress! This was my wedding... wow it feels like so long ago! (almost 3 yrs)... but yeah, my dress was tight enough (corset style) as it was, on my boobs... I can only imagine while pregnant! :haha:
> 
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/pnk.jpg
> https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sweetkate85/distance.jpg
> 
> Anyway,... Phillippa... you're too funny! You were SO adamant about NOT finding out and now you're going to cave! I don't blame you though... I could NEVER wait 9 months to find out what I'm having! :rofl:
> 
> BB... less than 2 weeks now... only 13 days until our scan!!!! :happydance: I cannot WAIT!!!
> 
> On another positive note, I have been feeling LOTS of kicks this weekend! I am LOVING it!!! I've been poking at him, trying to get him to move.. and it's actually worked a few times! :D

I may not find out at all lol, as i am really not sure what to do now :shrug: i think OH wants to know, if we do we wont be telling family so it will still be a suprise for them. I think i will decided on the day. TBH it would be easier if LO crossed its legs again :blush:

I have no pics of it at all sorry. I will see if i can get one when i try it on for size at 25 weeks. Yours is lovely BB

This is how my OH proposed
Well i dont know if mine was romantic or not, my OH got made redundant from his last Job, he found out in April last year, and had a leavers party thing for everyone being made redundant, but other people from company also were at the due to say bye to people. And infront of everyone (at least 500 people proberly more) he asked me, i had no idea at all. and he had guessed my ring size and got it perfect which was quite lucky. I was shocked but said yes straight away. I was very shocked but it was very nice, i think a few people must have known, as the lights went just on us as he asked, but most people were as shocked as i was :rofl:


----------



## starsunshine

ummmm I'm loving the dresses, very nice! Wow that was a big proposal Due#1 - 2010! My OH proposed whilst we were in the house alone, played our song & started dancing with me (we do that fairly often so clueless so far). He then danced us over to the windowsill, where he'd hidden the ring! Got the size right and everything!!!


----------



## MadamRose

starsunshine said:


> ummmm I'm loving the dresses, very nice! Wow that was a big proposal Due#1 - 2010! My OH proposed whilst we were in the house alone, played our song & started dancing with me (we do that fairly often so clueless so far). He then danced us over to the windowsill, where he'd hidden the ring! Got the size right and everything!!!

I was very shocked as we had only been going out since the Feb of the same year. And i hadnt even turned 17. We wont have even been together 2 years when we get married but in a way as we say if we know its what we want why wait. Some people have been funny as there is a big age gap between us, i turn 18 in june and he turns 26 in August but it doesnt bother us, as its our love we care about and our family havent got a problem with it. its just some stupid idiots that do.

I was shocked that OH got ring size right, did it shock you too?


----------



## starsunshine

I had no idea as we hadn't been going out that long. We had been chatting about it but I wasn't expecting anything for at least another year or so!

You do what's right for you, I hate it when people try to tell you what you should do - how on earth do they know???? We hadn't been going out very long before he proposed but we both knew it was right, some people tried to say something but we didn't let them! you just have to stick to your guns!

When are you getting married?


----------



## MadamRose

24th July it was 2 months yesterday, have you actually got a wedding booked?
Yes thats what we do, we let them say it but just ignore it to be honest as we know whats best for us, why wait just to do the same in a few years time?


----------



## starsunshine

yeah, I have the exact same attitude as you go for it! I have managed to almost get the date sorted, just waiting on the church to call back & say it's fine as we want to get married in a church that's out of our area. They said they'd ring back today but maybe it'll be tomorrow now? It's not until April next year.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww so your LO will also be with you then, i bet it will be amazing :) it will shock you how quickly it goes


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I was very shocked as we had only been going out since the Feb of the same year. And i hadnt even turned 17. We wont have even been together 2 years when we get married but in a way as we say if we know its what we want why wait. Some people have been funny as there is a big age gap between us, i turn 18 in june and he turns 26 in August but it doesnt bother us, as its our love we care about and our family havent got a problem with it. its just some stupid idiots that do.
> 
> I was shocked that OH got ring size right, did it shock you too?

I agree! DH and I were only together 1.5 years when we got married. We were barely even dating a year when he proposed... but like I said, I had known him off and on for 7 years... but I didn't know him that well.
But when you know, you KNOW! Hubby and I have been married for almost 3 years now and I honestly couldn't ask for a better husband. We are as perfect as two people can possibly be for eachother! So don't worry about what other people say. While you guys are 8 years apart, hubby and I are 4 years apart... and age really DOESN'T matter one bit when you're with the right person! :)

On another note... just got back from my midwife! :) Heartbeat was around 147 bpm and I'm measuring perfectly! It was so nice to hear baby's heartbeat again! :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

hello haven't been on this thread in a long while! 
but thought i better update :)
my due date changed from 25th to 28th and its a boy! :D
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi veganmum2be... :hi:
We share a due date now, October 28th! :)
xx


----------



## EmandBub

wow you're all going to look gorgeous! Katie, you look amazing!!! xx


----------



## veganmum2be

MommyKC said:


> Hi veganmum2be... :hi:
> We share a due date now, October 28th! :)
> xx


:hi: :D

hehe so we do! :D i've actualy known about this due date for a while, but for some reason i must have unsubscribed to thread or something and totaly forgot about it :dohh:

xx


----------



## MommyKC

hahah no worries... the only reason I have time to come on here as much as I do is because I work in an office, and I'm on a computer all day! :haha: :blush:

And thank you Em! :) It feels like just yesterday I got married... and I can't believe we're on baby #2 ALREADY!!! :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

i hope i look as beautiful as you ladies when we finally get married! :rofl: it goes so fast don't it x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heey! Had our 20 week scan today and we're on Team................:blue:

Couldn't be happier :) :)


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Em I'm sure you will look gorgeous on your wedding day, when that day comes! You have plenty of time though! ;) :hugs:

CharlieKeys... congrats on your :blue: bump!!! That's so exciting! I have a feeling I'm on team blue too but I have 13 days to go! EEEEEeee! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

It will go so quick!!!! :) Would you be happy either way or do you secretly want a :blue: bump? :)


----------



## MommyKC

I honestly will be happy either way. If it's another girl, then I'm set. I already have tonnes of clothes, and bedding... and having another little girl would be SOO precious! :)

But my hubby REALLY wants a boy, and so does his Dad. All of his grandchildren are girls right now... so noone to "carry on the name"... so they are rooting for a boy. Plus, it would be really nice to have one of each I think... since this is our last baby.

So I think I will be jumping for joy either way! :D


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies!! :flow:

I'm loving all of the wedding talk!! Brings back lovely memories! Really hope your big days go just the way you want them to...... wishing you lots of luck! 

A bit pointless, but I was having an add up of the :pink: :blue: and :yellow: bumps from the first page of this thread, and as of today (if I've counted properly!) we have:

18 :blue: bumps
13 :pink: bumps
8 :yellow: bumps so far.....!

There are a total of 262 expectant mummies for October, with the 6th October being the most popular date. 
There are also 21 angel babies :angel: not forgotten :hugs:

Who can tell I had a spare 10mins tonight?????!! :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurietate25

going_crazy said:


> Hi ladies!! :flow:
> 
> I'm loving all of the wedding talk!! Brings back lovely memories! Really hope your big days go just the way you want them to...... wishing you lots of luck!
> 
> A bit pointless, but I was having an add up of the :pink: :blue: and :yellow: bumps from the first page of this thread, and as of today (if I've counted properly!) we have:
> 
> 18 :blue: bumps
> 13 :pink: bumps
> 8 :yellow: bumps so far.....!
> 
> There are a total of 262 expectant mummies for October, with the 6th October being the most popular date.
> There are also 21 angel babies :angel: not forgotten :hugs:
> 
> Who can tell I had a spare 10mins tonight?????!! :haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i always look at that too so ur not alone!! The 6th Oct is my sons birthday so i love that day xx


----------



## laurietate25

All those wedding photos are stunning!! xx


----------



## jeniicie10

happy to say im on team :blue: :happydance:


----------



## cjh

CharlieKeys said:


> Heey! Had our 20 week scan today and we're on Team................:blue:
> 
> Couldn't be happier :) :)


Congratulations of your baby boy xxxx

You never know we might meet in hospital having our babies if you're still planning on St Peters/St Johns LOL!!!!

Karenxx


----------



## cjh

jeniicie10 said:


> happy to say im on team :blue: :happydance:


Congratulations on your baby boy xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Morning all,

I havent been on in a while as i have been snowed under in work and by the time i have finished just sat in the sun for a little bit and spent time with the other half. 

Hope every one is well and congratulations for those who have had genders scans. I have mine on Friday and im so excited i can hardly contain it. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## cjh

laura6914 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I havent been on in a while as i have been snowed under in work and by the time i have finished just sat in the sun for a little bit and spent time with the other half.
> 
> Hope every one is well and congratulations for those who have had genders scans. I have mine on Friday and im so excited i can hardly contain it. :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Hi Laura,

Hope you're okay. Just wanted to say I hope you're scan goes well on Friday and I hope you get to find out if it's a boy or girl and he/she doesn't keep their legs crossed xxxxx And then enjoy your baby SHOPPING LOL!!!!!

I'm off now on the nursery run AGAIN - never ending it seems!!

Karenxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeek 2 days Laura!!:happydance:

12 Days for me and MommyKC! :D

Looks like we have a lot of little boys due in October! 

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

Thanks girls, 

Honestly im so excited i really cant wait. Did i hear that drinking fizzy pop will make bean move???


----------



## buttonnose82

Morning girlies!

Hope we are all well and enjoying the amazing weather ..... I am praying it stays this nice for the wedding .... one can but hope i guess!

congrats to all those that have found out the genders, I am so happy we decided to wait but i know it will be hard again if we get another scan!

I have a consultant appointment next wednesday so we will see if they agree to a growth scan later on (as per my community midwifes request!) fingers crossed!


----------



## laura6914

morning buttonnose, i wish the weather was lovely here. its all dull and cloudy now. 

I take my hat off to you. I cant hold my own water so no chance waiting 9 months to find out :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

oh the weather is amazing here, it was dull/cloudy yesterday but beautiful again today, just wish i would stop swelling up in the heat, oh well lol

the whole waiting thing is only difficult the couple days leading up to the scan and scan day, after that it is easyyyyyyyy lol, our trouble was finding unisex clothes we liked but we got around that by stocking up on bright clothing instead of creams etc lol


----------



## laura6914

i have found that to.,We have been buying unisex things and there arent many nice items clothes wise. And what i have seen are very expensive. 
i just want to find out as well so i can bond more instead of calling him/her, he/she and not being able to make up my mind what i think bean is. lol. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I was very shocked as we had only been going out since the Feb of the same year. And i hadnt even turned 17. We wont have even been together 2 years when we get married but in a way as we say if we know its what we want why wait. Some people have been funny as there is a big age gap between us, i turn 18 in june and he turns 26 in August but it doesnt bother us, as its our love we care about and our family havent got a problem with it. its just some stupid idiots that do.
> 
> I was shocked that OH got ring size right, did it shock you too?
> 
> I agree! DH and I were only together 1.5 years when we got married. We were barely even dating a year when he proposed... but like I said, I had known him off and on for 7 years... but I didn't know him that well.
> But when you know, you KNOW! Hubby and I have been married for almost 3 years now and I honestly couldn't ask for a better husband. We are as perfect as two people can possibly be for eachother! So don't worry about what other people say. While you guys are 8 years apart, hubby and I are 4 years apart... and age really DOESN'T matter one bit when you're with the right person! :)
> 
> On another note... just got back from my midwife! :) Heartbeat was around 147 bpm and I'm measuring perfectly! It was so nice to hear baby's heartbeat again! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks i know what you mean, we just know we are meant to be together, it feels so diffrent than with everyone else and i just feel diffrent all the time, its hard to explain though. Glad your appointment went well :)

I think me and OH have decided to find out if we can and just not tell family or friends ect (but of course i will tell you lot :) ) Thats if LO's legs aint crossed again, as we also stuggle to find sleep suits or vests that aint white or that are not expansive, all the non expensive ones are blue or pink, and i cant find any new born stuff that isnt blue or pink in vests and sleep suits unless its in the sets. 
Can't beleive my scan is tomorrow so excited :happydance: just hope baby co-oparates and is in better position to get rest of measurements and also is being good on the legs front. I am really feeling its going to be a girl, even more so with the pics from the last 20 week scan. I aint bothered etheir way though and neither is OH. 

Congrats to everyone who has found out they are on team :blue:


----------



## starsunshine

congratulations to all those who've had scans - I love having scans but don't get any more now :( !!!!


----------



## MadamRose

starsunshine said:


> congratulations to all those who've had scans - I love having scans but don't get any more now :( !!!!

I shouldnt get another one but i do only becuase my baby would get into a good position for some of the measurements i think baby did it on purpose so we could get an extra scan :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

AWW all of youre proposal storys are really sweet :) 

Congratulations on all of youre blue bumps :happydance:

BB - youre dress is gorgeous hun ! 

9 days until my scan WOOOHOOOO !! 

xx


----------



## veganmum2be

15 days until my next scan! cant wait, i'm going away on sunday for a week, so hopefully time will pass quickly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any girls on :blue: getting peeved with how little selection of clothing there is for boys!?
 
The girls sections are huge compared to the boys!:growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

girls i need your help well advice really. 

You know the statutory maternity pay that you get which is what £124.88 a week or something, is that after tax and nation insurance has been taken or before. 

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

brunettebimbo said:


> Any girls on :blue: getting peeved with how little selection of clothing there is for boys!?
> 
> The girls sections are huge compared to the boys!:growlmad:

You can add me to the Peeved list! It seems there is 10 times the amount available for girls. I have looked EVERYWHERE! And alot of the boy things I have found I would never put on my son, they look dorky.........lol


----------



## MadamRose

Asda and tesco have a good selection of boys clothes, given they have more girl, but they do alot of nice boy stuff too.
Its even harder if you have to get unisex stuff like i do atm. Really hope i find out tomorrow


----------



## MommyKC

Morning/afternoon ladies!

Congrats to all you ladies on your scans... there definitely seems be lots of :blue: bumps popping out!

BB - I KNOW, only 12 days until our scan! We're getting there! 
And I'm not shopping for boy clothes (yet) but I have noticed there is much more selection for girls than boys... probably because I have a little girl and always have lots to choose from... but the stores I've been to have rows of girls clothing... and only a small section for boys. I have no idea why... but hopefully once I find out, if this is a boy... I will be able to find SOMETHING! :wacko:

Phillippa... that's so exciting that you guys are going to try to find out! Hopefully bubs cooperates this time. I agree though - I've been looking at unisex clothes just so I could maybe buy SOMETHING to tide me over until I find out... and there wasn't hardly anything. And everything I could find, was really pricey! Even here in Canada. :( So I don't blame you! Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:

Well, it's another HOT day here today! About 30 degrees... but feels like 35. My poor daughter spent all evening last night in her diaper and she was STILL sweating, because she's so busy all the time! At least here in the office we have air conditioning! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Morning/afternoon ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies on your scans... there definitely seems be lots of :blue: bumps popping out!
> 
> BB - I KNOW, only 12 days until our scan! We're getting there!
> And I'm not shopping for boy clothes (yet) but I have noticed there is much more selection for girls than boys... probably because I have a little girl and always have lots to choose from... but the stores I've been to have rows of girls clothing... and only a small section for boys. I have no idea why... but hopefully once I find out, if this is a boy... I will be able to find SOMETHING! :wacko:
> 
> Phillippa... that's so exciting that you guys are going to try to find out! Hopefully bubs cooperates this time. I agree though - I've been looking at unisex clothes just so I could maybe buy SOMETHING to tide me over until I find out... and there wasn't hardly anything. And everything I could find, was really pricey! Even here in Canada. :( So I don't blame you! Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> Well, it's another HOT day here today! About 30 degrees... but feels like 35. My poor daughter spent all evening last night in her diaper and she was STILL sweating, because she's so busy all the time! At least here in the office we have air conditioning! :haha:

Yes exactly i know what you mean, everything that is cheap in unisex is plain white with nothing on it at all, it doesnt look nice at all, i dont want my baby in constantly white. We think keeping it from family will make it stay special also :) will everybody please cross their fingers that baby decided to cooporate. I love how on the front it says :pink: lol as ive actually started saying she also, I would be quite shocked if baby did and there was boy bits however im almost certian its a girl, i think i would end up on the floor with shock if it was a boy, and having to refain for buying girly bits :haha: I love how on the front it says :pink: lol as ive actually started saying she also, 

Aww 12 days til your scan is no time at all it will fly by :)


----------



## MrsO13

I have found that also that there isn't much choice for baby boys clothes :( sooo many for girls though! Will just need to keep looking lol!!! :)


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa... I know what you mean, I keep referring to my baby as "he"... so if it is a girl I will feel bad for masculating her! :haha:
But yeah, it's more fun being able to buy pink or blue... rather than white. And I find there are better deals on pink/blue clothing.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes especially in the sales they dont reduce the unisex stuff but they do the boy or girly stuff. Just hope baby wants to open its legs and let us know. If it doesnt at least we have a polite baby :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura I'm not 100% but I think it's after tax!

Well today I kept getting a pain low down on my right hand side so tried ringing my midwife but no answer so rang the doctors and asked if they could make me appointment because I couldn't get hold of my midwife, they said no and where really rude and gave me the number for the community midwifes. I rang them and they where useless, said I needed to keep trying my midwife. Luckily rang her again and she answered and she told me just as I thought, I needed to see a doctor.

I rang the doctors back and they where rude again, I explained my midwife said I HAD to be seen and they made me an appointment, work where really good and let me leave early. I went into the doctors and he tested my urine which had protein in it and pointed to a urine infection so I have been put on antibiotics! He was so nice bless him. As I was leaving he said "Any worrys AT ALL, come back, and drink lots of water!" Finally someone nice! :)


----------



## Mantha

could i be added please :)

Im due 11th of october and i find out if im having a girl or boy next week, but think it'll be a girl :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad its nothing serious and easy to sort out and you finally got someone nice :)
At least you got seen nice and quick i would have to wait at least a day to see my doctors lol.


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa... I will keep my fingers crossed for you, that you can find out tomorrow! Make sure you drink something sugary about 1/2 hour before you go to your appointment, to try to get baby moving! It'll be nice keeping it your and OH's little secret though. I won't be able to contain it myself... but we kept our daughters name a secret until she was born, and we plan to do the same this time. We don't want anyone's opinions about names until it's on their birth certificate! :haha:

BB - that really sucks that everyone was rude to you! I would have flipped out! But I'm glad you finally saw a nice doctor and that it wasn't anything serious! I had a UTI with my daughter too... they aren't fun but pretty manageable at least, and antibiotics will clear it right up! :)

And welcome Mantha! :hi:


----------



## brunettebimbo

What names have :blue: girls come up with? We want something different but can't think of anything!


----------



## MadamRose

We are keeping it from all family and friends which means the name will aslo be kept secret :) of course however i will let you lot know tomorrow if we find out. So i need to drink something fizzy 30 hour before not jsut before?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo just noticed Phillippa!
Happy 21 Weeks! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks :) I know same for Em to we oth only have 3 weeks until we are viable arrrh yay :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> What names have :blue: girls come up with? We want something different but can't think of anything!

There are a bunch of names I like, but my husband doesn't like them. And any names he likes, I don't like. So we're kind of stuck as well.
I just want to know what we're having, and then I will make hubby get more serious. Names I like:

-Emmett
-Everett
-Finn
-Sawyer
-Asher or Ashton (hubby doesn't mind these)
-Jake

We will see! :)


----------



## MadamRose

We have simon elliot for a boy :)


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> We are keeping it from all family and friends which means the name will aslo be kept secret :) of course however i will let you lot know tomorrow if we find out. So i need to drink something fizzy 30 hour before not jsut before?

I would drink it 30 minutes BEFORE the appointment - that way it gives your body time to absorb it and it takes at least 30 minutes to reach the baby, as far as I know anyway! :shrug:

And yes, happy 21 weeks!!! Only 3 weeks until viable, that's very exciting! I'm just 18 weeks tomorrow :( I'm slowly dragging behind! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

See there nice but just not jumping out at me if you get me!?

We really liked Tyler but it is far too popular now so have gone off that idea! We like Tristan aswell but have had some crappy comments about it eg It's a black person's name, it's horrible, eurghh :growlmad: so H2B has gone off it a bit!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww thanks i will drink it 30 mins before then i think i will go for lucazade for a one off :)
And yes i cant beleive im so close to being viable its strange. you will get there soon your not too far behind. I love being able to say its 19 weeks left as it actually feels like i have alot less to go than i have done :wohoo:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> See there nice but just not jumping out at me if you get me!?
> 
> We really liked Tyler but it is far too popular now so have gone off that idea! We like Tristan aswell but have had some crappy comments about it eg It's a black person's name, it's horrible, eurghh :growlmad: so H2B has gone off it a bit!

I like tristan i dont see how its a black persons name? Ignore all the other comments its your baby not theirs. If they want to have a say on the name they should have their own children


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> See there nice but just not jumping out at me if you get me!?
> 
> We really liked Tyler but it is far too popular now so have gone off that idea! We like Tristan aswell but have had some crappy comments about it eg It's a black person's name, it's horrible, eurghh :growlmad: so H2B has gone off it a bit!

I like Tristan too. One of my acquantances named her son Tristan and they are very WHITE. People can be so dumb sometimes (sorry to offend anyone). That's why we don't tell ANYONE any names we are thinking of, because everyone feels the need to share their opinions. Just pick a name YOU both like and go with it. There is always going to be SOMEONE who doesn't like the name... but this is YOUR baby and YOUR decision!

***EDIT - and I do what you mean, about none of the names jumping out at you. When you find the right name, you'll just KNOW it's the right one. ;) And your mind will be made up! And my advice... don't tell ANYONE! Some people like to tell people... but I didn't even tell my own mother my daughter's name... and I won't this time either! :) Not until he/she is born!


----------



## MrsO13

We are having many arguments over names now!!! I have one Boys name I adore but hubby isn't sure, I just can't imagine calling him anything else! The list we have, so far lol;

Mason (The name I adore! Hubby doesn't)
Jack
Finlay
Cameron
Lewis
James

We are still looking but I am really stuck on Mason!!!


----------



## MadamRose

I like mason, and all of the names you have :)


----------



## MadamRose

Thought i would say night ladies. I have my 1st alevel exam tomorrow morning so i need to go do some more revision. I proerly wont be on here before i tomorrow evening, when hopefully i can update you all with the sex :D
Hope the exam in the morning dont make the day drag to much as my scan isnt until 3.30
have a good even all


----------



## MrsO13

Good Luck with your exam & scan!! :D

x


----------



## MommyKC

Good luck Phillippa at your exam and scan tomorrow!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

wow you girls have been chatty today xx


----------



## Agiboma

night due, look fwd to your update tommorrow gl


----------



## EmandBub

Good luck Phillippa!!! got my fx for yoou. x


----------



## veganmum2be

brunettebimbo said:


> What names have :blue: girls come up with? We want something different but can't think of anything!


well i had picked Kai Andrew, before i was even pregnant, as i loved the name kai, and andrew is my dads name.

however after the 8 week scan my mum started calling baby 'frank the fetus' and frank has stuck, the whole family call him frank, i call him frank without even thinking about it, so its looking like i'm going to be giving a go at bringing frank back into fashion :rofl:
although i would never have picked frank as a name, it seems to suit him, though i think that might sound mad considering i haven't met him :dohh:
but frank andrew kind of goes! :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

both names are adourable


----------



## laura6914

thanks for reply to my question about mat pay BB. :thumbup:Phillipa hope all goes well today. Will look forward to your update. 

GOT MY SCAN TOMORROW MORNING AT 8:30 :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Sooooooo excited. i really really cant wait seems like its taken forever to come round. 

Any hew, enough of me how are we all?

BB im so glad everything went well at the Drs yesterday and you got to see a nice one. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Everyone calls our baby Bean so I keep saying to H2B we should just name him Bean!! :rofl:

Good Luck today Phillippa!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad Laura, I was in agony last night, really horrible pain low down on the right side, I took my antibiotics and it seemed to go.
Who would have thought UTI's would be so painful in pregnancy!!

I can feel my baby boy kick on the outside now!!:happydance: Just need to get him to have a wiggle on when H2B is around so he can feel him too!

Eeeeek your scans nearly here! Its come round quick! :D


----------



## laura6914

Oh thats amazing hun. Mine was none stop yesterday didnt stop kicking. I was wathcin night mare on Elm street anf Phil fell asleep on my tummy and whilst he was sleeping i could feel bean kicking him in the head :rofl:
Bean felt like they were under my bellybutton yesterday when normally i get the kicks quite low down. Where about are yours hun?

I know its come round so fast. i dont think ill slepp a wink tonight. I cant believe i actually went this long without giving into a private scan :haha:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They are still quite low down but I've had the odd one a little higher!

If I remember rightly the doctor said my uterus will reach my belly button at around 20 weeks so I guess I'm just under there at the moment!!

Do you ever think how weird it must be for Bean to actually be in the centre of your belly? I can't imagine having a bum or feet under my ribs! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

i know. sometimes it hits me that theres an actual baby in there. 
Im not looking forward to the foot in rib part in much say. my sister had it a lot and she said it was so painful. 

Im so annoyed. sitting at work taking about the scan and if one more person tells me 'are why are you finding out? it ruins the supirse' ill be knocking their teeth into their head. Im finding out to be able to prepare as when the baby is born we would have just moved house so will need to decorate and things, phil will have only just started working again and we have the money now to do it so why not. Its really pissing me off. How can me giving birth and seeing my baby for the first time ruin my suprise? It really bugs me. 

BB hun where did you get your little boy siggy from? I want to get one tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly couldn't tell you! :rofl: Have you clicked it?

I was the same, I just told them it's our baby, our decision and basically to shut up! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

yeah nothing works hun. No worries ill try the glitter site that i see floating around here :haha:

it really does bug me. its the same pissing woman in the office. Everytime she asks when are you finding out, i tell her and then i get the same lecture every bloody time. She is so close to wearing her computer as a face mask i tell ya. lol. 

Only 19 weeks to go until the little one is here., Its flying dont you think. Are you nervous about moving over to the 3rd tri? Im petrified.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I'm quite nervous!
You seen the birth topic on here? :rofl:

Anyone still throwing up?


----------



## laura6914

NO....., where is it? Im going for a noisey.I think i might regret it but you know how it i..... :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

i say go for it i float over their quit often, i cant wait to reach 3rd tri


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls pointless post but woohoo 19 weeks today:happydance:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Morning everyone,

Congratulations to everyone who has found out the sex there seems to be lots of little :blue: bumps.

Laura - At last your almost there just one more sleep :haha:, it seems to have taken forever to come around you must be so excited, can't wait to hear from you tomorrow.

I got a phone call from the shop where we ordered our Pram yesterday saying my account had been cleared and did I want it delivered!! There was still £385 to pay on it the last time I was in. My dad had visited yesterday and I'd mentioned that we'd ordered it so he'd gone home looked up the shop and phoned and paid it off :happydance: was so so happy one less thing to worry about paying for. Its getting delivered this morning sometime can't wait.

Hope everyone is well.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

Hey jo, 

Yeah im well excited I wont be on until the afternoon to update as we are going clothes shopping but i will update as soon as i get back :yipee: i feel sick with excitment. :haha:

Oh bless your dad, thats so sweet of him. I loved it when ours was elivered we played with it for hours setting it up into the different positions and then put it in the car and things. :rofl:


----------



## starsunshine

wow that's so nice of your dad. We've not bought anything yet apart from one pack of nappies! How did you choose a pram? There are just so many of them i have no idea.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brill Jo!!

Laura it was the thread about baby coming out of THERE! :rofl: I think I'm in denial!

Starsunshine we saw one we like the look of and it worked out to be perfect for us! We have gotten the Silver Cross Surf :D


----------



## DJBSCANNON

starsunshine said:


> wow that's so nice of your dad. We've not bought anything yet apart from one pack of nappies! How did you choose a pram? There are just so many of them i have no idea.

I just knew I wanted an all terrain 3 wheeler as I've had them with my previous two Lo's and love them. I've also had one of the ones with the two little wheels at the front and the big wheels at the back and I hated it but it seems to be the style of so many prams these days. Good luck deciding.

Hi Laura - well like you I've been playing with my new toy all morning :haha: even put my 4 year olds baby doll in it :rofl:.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

oh JO you have really made me laugh. If i had any dolls lying round the house i prob wiuld have done the same. :rofl:

BB i couldnt find the thread and think im glad i couldnt now. :haha: I have the silvercross 3D in black and i absolutely LOVE it. 

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Laura - Good luck at your scan tomorrow... I bet you're super excited! When I'm only a day until my scan, I think I will be freaking out! 
And for my midwife appointment on Tuesday, I had a new midwife filling in... and she kind of gave me heck for wanting to find out the gender! (My regular midwife would never say such a thing!) Isn't it annoying? She said "you don't want to wait to have the surprise?".... I mean, good for you ladies who CAN wait but I don't agree with the reasoning at ALL that I should wait to have the surprise! I found out with my daughter and it was JUST as much of a surprise when she was born to finally see what she looked like! I am the type of person who likes to be prepared. By finding out, I can buy clothes, paint the nursery, get bedding... I'm not a fan of all yellow and white outfits! Just tell people to mind their own business! :haha: sorry, that was my rant for the day...

I can't believe you ladies are talking about the third trimester already! Im only 18 weeks today! :( This is what sucks about me being due at the end of the month! Oh well... like I said before, when the time comes I will just cheat and move over to third trimester with you guys! :haha: And don't be afraid of 3rd tri... I LOVED the 3rd tri! I mean I know it sucks at times because you're so big but its so amazing too, to know that your baby is SO close to being born... and IF they're born early in the 3rd tri, they will have a great chance at surviving... and the movements are AMAZING! Even having those little feet in your ribs, I never minded it one bit! :D It's amazing to be able to feel little feet, and their bum, etc by just feeling around. Sure, it CAN be uncomfortable but it depends how you look at it. Afterall, there's a baby in there! I can't wait until I'm 30+ weeks again!

So I have been feeling lots of little kicks again today, pretty low down. I can't wait until I can feel them from the outside. I can feel them if I push down on my tummy and even then it's sooo light... but I want to be able to feel them just by resting my hand on my tummy. Last time I could feel them around 21 weeks right around my belly button... so it shouldn't be TOO long now! :)

So how is everyone doing today? Tomorrow is Friday and I can't wait!!! After this weekend, it's only a week until my scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## starsunshine

Thanks for your advice. I still don't really know what to go for - reckon I'll have to look at which best buys!

I can't believe your midwife said that to you - it's none of her business!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not too bad thanks MommyKC, still in a bit of pain with my water infection though!

Is it 26 weeks you move to 3rd Tri? I've still got 7+2 weeks to go :(


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not too bad thanks MommyKC, still in a bit of pain with my water infection though!
> 
> Is it 26 weeks you move to 3rd Tri? I've still got 7+2 weeks to go :(

Yuck - well hopefully you feel back to your old self again soon!

According to this site (and most other sites too actually), it's 27 weeks that 3rd tri starts. I still have 9 weeks!!! :( But, as slowly as it may feel NOW... we will be there before we know it! ;)


----------



## Tiny A

Hi there,

I've not been on in a while but we had our 20 week scan today and we are team pink! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tiny A said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've not been on in a while but we had our 20 week scan today and we are team pink!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

Congrats! :)

What date you due?


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Tiny A on your :pink: bump! So exciting! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurghh this pain is not nice :cry:


----------



## buttonnose82

afternoon ladies, i have a question for those that have been pregnant before

what do they feel like? and is 22 weeks to early to have them with a first baby?

About an hour ago it felt like my uterus went rock solid but it didn't hurt, i could just feel it tightening up inside, it only lasted maybe 20 -30 seconds

could this have been a braxton hick contraction?


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurghh this pain is not nice :cry:

Aww... :hugs:... Still no better?


----------



## MommyKC

buttonnose82 said:


> afternoon ladies, i have a question for those that have been pregnant before
> 
> what do they feel like? and is 22 weeks to early to have them with a first baby?
> 
> About an hour ago it felt like my uterus went rock solid but it didn't hurt, i could just feel it tightening up inside, it only lasted maybe 20 -30 seconds
> 
> could this have been a braxton hick contraction?

22 weeks is definitely not too early. They started around 16 weeks with my daughter and I already have them with this pregnancy (started around 15 weeks).
What you have described definitely sounds like it could be BH. I had them ALL throughout my first pregnancy and I have them frequently with this one too. It's just your body's way of preparing for labour! And it's nothing to worry about, unless it starts to really hurt or if you have bleeding as well.
xx


----------



## going_crazy

buttonnose82 said:


> afternoon ladies, i have a question for those that have been pregnant before
> 
> what do they feel like? and is 22 weeks to early to have them with a first baby?
> 
> About an hour ago it felt like my uterus went rock solid but it didn't hurt, i could just feel it tightening up inside, it only lasted maybe 20 -30 seconds
> 
> could this have been a braxton hick contraction?

Hey buttonnose, that does sound like a braxton hick (or branston pickles as my OH calls them :rofl:)..... so long as there was no pain I really wouldn't worry, just your body practising for labour!! :hugs:

Laura.... Lots of luck with your scan tomorrow, I'll be waiting for the update!!!

BB hope you feel better soon

Hope everyone else is ok?

I've just had a call from the midwife saying the results of my GTT were "a little high" and although she didn't give any numbers out, she does want to see me tomorrow - I feel a little guilty about this TBH because I was told to fast from midnight the night before my GTT, but I was merrily munching a mars bar at 11:45pm blush:) I had completely forgotten about my GTT. I'm not sure if this would've affected my results or not, but I'm still panicking a little :wacko:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Has any one heard from Phillipa (Due#1) yet, thought she'd have been on by now can't wait to see if she found out the sex or had the strength not to :haha:.


----------



## MommyKC

I agree - I haven't heard from her yet! 
She mentioned her appointment wasn't until 3:30pm but she should be long done by now, unless she decided to go shopping! :haha:
Hopefully she pops on soon! :D


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls

MommyKC can i ask another question lol, did you find you had loads of egg white type CM after them? sorry if TMI, just freaked me out when i went to the bathroom and there was LOADS!


----------



## EmandBub

wow you ladies have been chatting away today! x


----------



## MommyKC

buttonnose82 said:


> thanks girls
> 
> MommyKC can i ask another question lol, did you find you had loads of egg white type CM after them? sorry if TMI, just freaked me out when i went to the bathroom and there was LOADS!

No worries hun!
Well, I always had/have lots of CM... ALL the time while pregnant! :wacko:
And I would say I get at least one BH every hour. I'm not sure if they are related? :shrug:
But having an abundance of CM is definitely normal during pregnancy, and it only gets worse unfortunately! Once I reached 3rd Tri, I remember having to change my undies several times each day just to stay dry!


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em!!! :hi:
How are you and baby girl?


----------



## EmandBub

heya Katie x
yeah we're all good. what's up? x


----------



## veganmum2be

oh wow em your 21 weeks! more than halfway :D


----------



## MommyKC

Glad to hear you're good! :)
Not much... counting down the minutes until I get to leave work (43 minutes! lol)... and munching on sunflower seeds! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

The scan went really well and baby was in a good position to get the back, we went shopping after the scan. And then i remembered it was my nephew's birthday so i went round to see him and only just got back.

Its a little 
.
.
.
.
:pink: bump were having a girl :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

link to pics
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/338552-re-scan-were-having-little.html
Also i seem to have missed you all on here tonight :wacko:


----------



## MrsO13

Congratulations on your :pink: bump :happydance:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

I didnt miss everyone thanks we are so happy and i was correct all the way through :yipee:


----------



## MrsO13

Aww thats lovely, we were sure our bump was a girl from the start and it turned out to be a boy lol, I think deep down I started to think it was a boy but because evryone else was sure it was a girl I just went along with it haha I was really ill so everyone said girls make you sicker so that was our thinking, but obviously not haha :)


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe aint made me very sick at all TBH, only been sick twice, all they rest was just feeling sice and that was only until 10 weeks. But ive gone as spotty as anything and been even more hormonal than expected :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

congrats hon x


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> The scan went really well and baby was in a good position to get the back, we went shopping after the scan. And then i remembered it was my nephew's birthday so i went round to see him and only just got back.
> 
> Its a little
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink: bump were having a girl :happydance:

YAYYY!!! Congrats hun! Thats so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## going_crazy

Due#1-2010 said:


> The scan went really well and baby was in a good position to get the back, we went shopping after the scan. And then i remembered it was my nephew's birthday so i went round to see him and only just got back.
> 
> Its a little
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :pink: bump were having a girl :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: Great news!! xxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun


----------



## MadamRose

thanks everyone me and OH are so excited :wohoo:


----------



## cjh

Congratulations Due on your little girl, glad everything went well at the scan too xxxxx

Hope all you ladies on here are keeping well and looking forward to a bank holiday weekend :happydance: Hope you all have a fab weekend whatever you get upto, we're going away today for the weekend - just a shame I can't enjoy it with a bottle or two of wine :haha:

Karenxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

good luck with your scan today Laura! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Phillippa!

Good Luck today Laura, no crossing legs and being a naughty baby bump! :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

YEY CONGRATULATIONS PHILLIPA and tina on youre baby girls :wohoo:

Good luck for youre scan today laura hope you get to find out and baby is being wriggly for you :) 

A week today until my scan woohoo !! just got to get through working till monday it sucks working bank holidays lol

xxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congratulations Phillipa so happy for you :happydance:.

Good luck this morning Laura you should be getting scan now!!!!! Enjoy your shopping trip.

Have a great weekend Karen.


----------



## going_crazy

Good luck on your scan today Laura........ can't wait for the update!! :wohoo: xxx

Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats Phillipa on being team pink :) 

Also goodluck Laura for today

BB my lovely... can you update the first page to show my actual boy stork? Thanks sugar

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks everyone it still hasnt sunk in that im having a :pink: bump :yipee:
Hope your scan goes well Laura and that you get to find out :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

KittyVentura said:


> Congrats Phillipa on being team pink :)
> 
> Also goodluck Laura for today
> 
> BB my lovely... can you update the first page to show my actual boy stork? Thanks sugar
> 
> xx

Sorry thought I had, will do now:hugs:

What a shitty horrible day!!!:cry:

My sister rang me this morning to tell me that her husbands best friend who I know has had his legs blown off by a bomb in Afghan and might not survive!

I then get a text from my Dad asking if his girlfriend can come to the wedding, he know's it's a no so I told him no again, I can't stand her, she tried to stop him meeting me and doesn't want my sister on my Dad's side being friends with my sister on Mum's side:growlmad: I've just rang him and he said he needs to think whether he is coming to the wedding or not now!!!:cry:


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Phillipa on being team pink :)
> 
> Also goodluck Laura for today
> 
> BB my lovely... can you update the first page to show my actual boy stork? Thanks sugar
> 
> xx
> 
> Sorry thought I had, will do now:hugs:
> 
> What a shitty horrible day!!!:cry:
> 
> My sister rang me this morning to tell me that her husbands best friend who I know has had his legs blown off by a bomb in Afghan and might not survive!
> 
> I then get a text from my Dad asking if his girlfriend can come to the wedding, he know's it's a no so I told him no again, I can't stand her, she tried to stop him meeting me and doesn't want my sister on my Dad's side being friends with my sister on Mum's side:growlmad: I've just rang him and he said he needs to think whether he is coming to the wedding or not now!!!:cry:Click to expand...

Aww bless you hunni. 
I will pray that the person you know will be ok and surive what has happen on him :hugs:

I also know about your problems with the family and wedding. My mum and her OH always have argumens and fall outs and its always me who gets the stick of it, as my other sister's are fed up of it. 2weeks ago they got married without telling any of us, no i aint happy about her getting married but i would have rather known before. Her mum knew the day before and told her sister and it was all over facebook before we knew, luckly i didnt find out of facebook but one of my sisters did. I said i dont want her Hubby at my wedding as he isnt too good with me either, and she said if he cant come she isnt as she will be on her own. 
My OH found it hard enough to get on with him the other day when he did my OH's sister's carpets. 

Hope everything is resolved :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

these are what we brought yesterday :cloud9:
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2780.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2779.jpg


----------



## going_crazy

BB, I hope your friend is ok, my thoughts and prayers are with you all at this horrible time. I also hope your Dad can sort himself out before the wedding. It's your special day and he should respect your wishes :hugs:

Due#1.... those outfits are beautiful!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thnaks i couldnt resist, i know it will be october when she is borh and we have got dress but i though i could always put a plain onesie underneath or tights and cardy as well :)


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Aww those outfits are adorable Phillippa! Very cute! I bet you had a blast shopping! :)

Good luck today Laura at your scan... I can't wait to find out if you're bump is :pink: or :blue:!!!! :happydance:

BB - I'm really sorry to hear about your friend. :( It's so scary. I have several close friends who I grew up with who are over there right now. I hate it. I keep worrying that one of these days Im going to hear they got hit by a roadside bomb. I just wish that whole stupid war would end! :growlmad: Anyway, enough about that... but my fingers are crossed that your friend has a speedy recovery! :hugs:
And Im sorry to hear about your Dad being a pain in the butt. I'm in a similar situation with my dad. Him and my mom seperated 3 years ago and he has a new girlfriend now. He keeps trying to ask me if his girlfriend can be "Grandma" to my daughter... and I keep saying NO! They aren't even married! And I hardly know her... she isn't family to me. Therefore, she isn't Grandma. Hopefully he smartens up and will come to your wedding, without his girlfriend! It's YOUR day... he should be there to support you and not worry about his own issues.
On a positive note, 10 days until our scan today!!! :D 

Happy Friday everyone - lucky bums with your "bank holiday"... I guess I can't complain though, since last weekend was a long weekend for me (May 24- Victoria Day).
Hope everyone is doing well today! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls, I've calmed down quite a bit and feel loads better, can't wait for H2B to get home for a hug! We are off to Mum's for a roast dinner tonight, haven't seen her for nearly 2 weeks so should be nice :)

Laura where are you!!!!? I'm not going to know what your having as I will be logging off in a bit and not back on until Tuesday :(


----------



## Agiboma

very very cute outfits due


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Come on Laura surely your not still shopping :haha:


----------



## TTC4No3

Hello Ladies :)

Laura - hope ur scan went well and u got to find out if u were on team pink or blue 

I've also had my 20 week detailed scan today; it was confirmed again that it's a Girl - good thing as I've already bought everything in pink lol. And all measurements etc all look good :D Can't believe this was the last scan :( I'm thinking of booking a 3d at 30 weeks... better start saving!

edited to add scan pic:
she's head down sort of thing; viewed sideways so can see her nose & mouth; then start of belly & spinal cord.

https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4765/p1090913t.jpg


----------



## DJBSCANNON

TTC4No3 said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Laura - hope ur scan went well and u got to find out if u were on team pink or blue
> 
> I've also had my 20 week detailed scan today; it was confirmed again that it's a Girl - good thing as I've already bought everything in pink lol. And all measurements etc all look good :D Can't believe this was the last scan :( I'm thinking of booking a 3d at 30 weeks... better start saving!

Glad to hear your scan went well and that baby's still a girl :haha:.

I'm considering a 3D scan as well the place I got my gender scan does whats called a mini3D scan and its £95 which I don't think is too bad. Might have to book in for one once I've persuaded OH lol.

Jo xx


----------



## TTC4No3

DJBSCANNON said:


> Glad to hear your scan went well and that baby's still a girl :haha:.
> 
> I'm considering a 3D scan as well the place I got my gender scan does whats called a mini3D scan and its £95 which I don't think is too bad. Might have to book in for one once I've persuaded OH lol.
> 
> Jo xx

Thanks :D £95 is quite cheap compared to some prices I've seen; the place where I did my sexing scan does the following package for £135:
"15 minute DVD of scan
CD-ROM of 20 to 50 pictures
6 X '6x4' prints of your choice
1 X A4 print"
and I have a £25 off voucher they gave me after the sexing scan so for £110 I'm very tempted


----------



## going_crazy

Laura...... where's the update??????!!!! Hope all went ok at the scan! 

I've just got back from the hospital there they confirmed I've got gestational diabetes :(
I've got to check my blood sugar levels 4 times a day, and hope that diet and exercise control it, but because it's been picked up so early, they think it won't be long before I'm on insulin. 

There goes my 'normal' pregnancy and birth!! x


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy... sorry to hear about the Gestational Diabetes. :(
I'm sure everything will turn out fine. Just keep an eye on it. Many women have it and their babies are as healthy as can be! :hugs:

And I agree... Where is Laura????!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

DJBSCANNON said:


> Come on Laura surely your not still shopping :haha:

She could be my scan finished at 4 and i wasnt back online until 10pm :haha: so she may still be shopping im sure she will be here to update us all soon.

I might not be on much over the weekend, my dad is coming up, as its my b'day next weekend and he is at a wedding so coming up now. And also we re going suit shopping ready for the wedding with my dad as well obviously as he will need one. 
Then on Sunday we are hoping to do a bit of painting around the house. Be on 2nite still though :)

Anyone got anything nice planned for the bank hol?

Going crazy sorry about your diabetis im sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

here girls im back.

sorry to keep you in in suspense. we have spent the whole afternoon shopping and spent a fortune on all BLUE things. 
Yey we are having a BOY. he is so perfect and soooooo lazy. lol. he wouldnt budge at all i didnt think we would get to find out but then he uncrossed his legs. 

Im totally in love and over the moon. 

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> here girls im back.
> 
> sorry to keep you in in suspense. we have spent the whole afternoon shopping and spent a fortune on all BLUE things.
> Yey we are having a BOY. he is so perfect and soooooo lazy. lol. he wouldnt budge at all i didnt think we would get to find out but then he uncrossed his legs.
> 
> Im totally in love and over the moon.
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Awww congrats Laura! See, you were right!!! :hugs:
So exciting!

P.S. it's about time you got here! :rofl: JK


----------



## MadamRose

So you were predicted wrong, congrats on your little boy, and glad he behaved and you managed to find out. Glad you enjoyed shopping


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congratulations on your baby boy, bet you've spent a fortune :haha:. Really pleased you were able to find out.


----------



## MadamRose

I have just found loads of teaco club card vouchers which i havent spent, some have to be used soon, we have decided to spend them on guess what...pink baby clothes :haha:

Just rememebered when my dad does get here today, if his Wife agreed we may get our pram today, as he said if we were gonna be allowed there's (dependsing on her feelings) then he would bring it up this time, or when we get married so it may be today fingers crossed


----------



## MrsO13

Congratulations Laura on your :blue: bump :D

xx


----------



## going_crazy

laura6914 said:


> here girls im back.
> 
> sorry to keep you in in suspense. we have spent the whole afternoon shopping and spent a fortune on all BLUE things.
> Yey we are having a BOY. he is so perfect and soooooo lazy. lol. he wouldnt budge at all i didnt think we would get to find out but then he uncrossed his legs.
> 
> Im totally in love and over the moon.
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> xxx

YAY!!!! Congrats on your blue bump :blue: Laura!!! So please everything went ok xxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

We have a pram :yipee: im so excited now, also a top and tail box and a few other bits. My dad and stepmum brought them all when they were trying for a baby, and then found out that between them they couldnt conviece so they have given it all to us. 
I am really grateful as well, however i do also find it hard to talk about with them not being able to have kids how should i approch this any ideas?

pics, i know it looks quite old fashioned but i love things like this i think babys look so cute in them, and its orignal as not many people will have this nowadays 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2788.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/CIMG2786.jpg


----------



## laurietate25

congrats laura on blue bump and due 1 2010 on ur pink bump!!
I had my 20 wk scan yest and they confirmed it is
:blue: :happydance: so glad cos ive got alot of boy stuff now!! xx


----------



## EmandBub

congrats on your :blue: bump Laura! :hugs: that's so great hon xxxx


----------



## going_crazy

Sorry ladies, I'm in need of a rant, but I've put it in a spoiler so you don't have to read - just need to get it down!!!


Spoiler
Ok, so I had my GTT on Monday and got a call from the diabetic midwife on Thursday telling me my levels were high and I needed to see her. I had an appointment with her yesterday and I have to say I'm not very happy....... :growlmad:
My level before the test was 5.4 which is on the top end of the 'normal' range and my level after the test was 8.3 - the cut off of the 'normal' range is 7.8.
The day and night before the GTT I was at a birthday bash and my diet that day was pretty poor :blush: PLUS I was eating celebrations at 11:30pm :shy: I explained this to her and her words were "It doesn't matter now anyway" She went through everything, giving me a machine to test my levels etc and told me I had to change my diet, that I wouldn't be allowed to go full term etc. I was sitting there in shock :shock:...... I've had 3 children already and not had any trouble previously!
Anyway, I get home and have a good look through the internet, only to find that I was supposed to have fasted for 10-14 hours previously (and I only fasted for 8) and my level of 8.3 isn't horrific and I should be offered another GTT. I then look at my notes only to find that she had written down that my levels were 8.9 :saywhat: !! That's a huge jump from 8.3!
So, this morning, I've decided to do my own GTT :dohh: I've fasted for the recommended 12 hours and tested my levels before (5.3) I've had 380ml Lucozade Original (used in the hospital) and now I'm sitting here for the next 2 hours before I test my levels again! 
I'm quite happy to admit that I am in the wrong, but I feel that I should've been offered another test before I was given all the bad information!
We'll see in 2 hours time - I'm hoping that my level will be below 7.8 :wacko:
Rant Over!!!! xxxxx

Anyway, I hope everyone enjoys their weekend....... Laura did you get any scan pics?????!!!! xxxxxxx


Update on the above:

Spoiler
I've completed my 2 hour "at home" glucose tolerance test - exactly the same as the one carried out by the hospital and I'm so happy :yipee:.... My sugar levels after 2 hours were 6.9..... this is WELL below the upper limit of 7.8 :wohoo:!!!!
So, on tues, I'm going to phone the hospital and ask for a repeat Glucose Tolerance Test at the hospital and I hope these results will be repeated!! I'm almost 100% sure I do not have gestational diabetes, and I don't want to be under the care of the diabetic midwife!
So sorry for the rant AGAIN!! xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

morning girls just a qick ne from me again as im having a spring clean today. 

hope everyone is well. 

congrates due1 on your pink bump hunny. 

hey jo :wave: yeah spent over 100 quid on all clothes for shae, got a gorgoeus pair on nike trainers to. i want him here now. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats on your :blue: bump Laura :flower:

FierceAngel's little boy went to heaven yesterday :cry: there's a thread about it in the loss sections, just thought I'd let you know so you can update :flower:


----------



## starsunshine

going crazy that's sounds like one hell of an app! Good on u for doing the test again but how on earth did u fast for 12hrs? Will i have to at some point? Dreading it i can barely fast 2hrs!


----------



## FierceAngel

afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x

thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx


----------



## going_crazy

starsunshine said:


> going crazy that's sounds like one hell of an app! Good on u for doing the test again but how on earth did u fast for 12hrs? Will i have to at some point? Dreading it i can barely fast 2hrs!

Hi hun! I was offered the GTT because my BMI is 35 :blush: and there is a history of diabetes..... otherwise I wouldn't have been offered it, so it neither of these apply to you, you won't need to have it! (in America it's standard though)

I did the fast overnight..... much easier - just made sure I had an 'early' night and a bit of a lay in this morning!! :haha: 12 hours isn't so bad when you're sleeping!! I've been testing my levels all day today and they haven't gone over 7.1 (limit of 7.8) in fact, they are averaging 6 and that's with me eating all my usual stuff - white bread, childrens breakfast cereal blush:), a slice of cake, liver pate etc - all of which I was told would send my sugar levels through the roof!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going_crazy

FierceAngel said:


> afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x
> 
> thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx

I hope you don't mind but I had a peek at your pics in the other thread and commented over there. Charlie looks perfect hun, hugs and kisses to all the family :hugs: xxxx


----------



## DJBSCANNON

FierceAngel said:


> afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x
> 
> thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx

So sorry for your loss thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs:.


----------



## ktp

Hi there
I've had my 20 week scan, so pleased everythings fine and dandy but we didn't find out the gender, so you can change me to a yellow stork!
Many thanks
KTP


----------



## MadamRose

FierceAngel said:


> afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x
> 
> thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx

I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: sleep tight Charlie


----------



## marie73

FierceAngel so sorry to hear of your loss. Can't imagine how you're feeling right now - take care of yourself and accept any offers of help. Xx


----------



## marie73

Could I be added to the thread? Our bubs is due 19 th October and we're on team yellow. Had scan on Thursday but didn't want to know sex.


----------



## EmandBub

afternoon ladies, how are you and bumpys doing today? xxx


----------



## Clartylou

FierceAngel - so sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## cdj1

Hi there!
I am due 4 October (I am already in your list) and we are having a boy. Please add a stork to my name....Thank you!!!!!


----------



## laurietate25

FierceAngel said:


> afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x
> 
> thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx

really really sorry for ur loss, my heart goes out to u and ur family and may he be at peace now in heaven lots of hugs nd kisses xxx:hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

today bubs is really active the last 3 days, makes me so happy


----------



## going_crazy

Wow! Where's all the gossip from the October Bumpkins today???:haha:
I hope everyone (UK) is enjoying the Bank Holiday weekend? And everyone else is enjoying their weekend too??

I now know I officially do have Gestational Diabetes..... My fingers are a bit bruised from all the pricking, but what bothers me most is I can't munch what I want to when I want to :munch:!!! Actually, it's not that bad.... just have to keep a close eye on my sugar levels after I've eaten!


So..... how's everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

doing great bubs is having a very active day


----------



## going_crazy

Agiboma said:


> doing great bubs is having a very active day

Isn't it lovely when you can feel them moving about.... it does take a little worry out of the pregnancy! xx


----------



## Agiboma

it definetly does


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies... just thought I'd pop on quickly to say hello! :hi:
Its been a busy weekend for me...doing stuff around the house, etc. Hubby and I had a date night last night (dinner and a movie) which was nice!

I hope you are all doing well!
8 more days until my scan... I cannot wait!!! :D I'm getting there!

Unlike you ladies, I have to work tomorrow :rofl: so I hope you all enjoy your day off! :thumbup:


----------



## Agiboma

well mommy kc we had our long weekend last week lol


----------



## StonesWife

My anatomy scan is TUESDAY!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! :happydance: It's been a long wait and it's finally over! Can't wait to find out what we're having and of course make sure baby is okay!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hey girls

I thought I would stick my head in and see how my fellow October mummies are doing. Where has the sunshine gone? Was I expecting to much to see it on a Bank holiday Monday? lol!!!!! We wanted to get out in the garden today, it better brighten up as DH has promised me all weekend he would take care of the garden!!!!!!!!

Anyway on the baby front, my little lady is kicking me like mad now, I can see it and the the kicks are stronger, especially after choc lol!!! My 20 week scan was fine and confirmed a little girl for me, I was made up, although I already have a boy and a girl so I suppose it wouldnt of mattered. I have my 24 week check on 16 June so looking forward to that, counting the week down really, I want it to hurry up so I can meet her.

My bestfriend was induced Wednesday, I spoke to her on the phone until 10:52pm and told her I had to go as I was shattered to be woken at 11:45pm by my DH to say she had a baby girl, I was like huh? I was only talking to her less that an hour ago and she was in discomfort but nothing major. Apprently little Bow was born very quickly at 11:12pm, nearly in the lift, but in her amniotic sac, which is very rare but very very lucky! The midwife had not done an internal on her so shortly after she spoke to me she was examined and was 9cms and wanting to push. I hope I have a quick birth. I normally do but never that quick!!lol!!

Anyway gotta get on with the washing, will catch up with you girlies another time.xx


----------



## MadamRose

StonesWife said:


> My anatomy scan is TUESDAY!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! :happydance: It's been a long wait and it's finally over! Can't wait to find out what we're having and of course make sure baby is okay!

I dont know how you have done it waiting since 7 weeks. It was hard enough for me waiting from 12 weeks to my 20 week scan. Hope everything goes well, and you get to gind out :baby: sex.

My baby hasn't been to active last few days, but i think its becuase i have been so active. Went shopping for my partners, dad's and best mans suits for wedding, and then did loads more other shopping with my OH, dad and stepmum. As my dad and stepmum came up this weekend for my b'day next week, as they are at a wedding so cant make it up for the actual day. had a really nice meal and even managed pudding for once :haha: i wsa so stuffed afterwards. And of course i had a play around with the pram they brought up :happydance:
Yesterday we brougth a few more baby bits then had a really good spring clean, didnt stop til about 9pm :wacko:
Everyone have a good weekend/ bank holiday?


----------



## MommyKC

Agiboma said:


> well mommy kc we had our long weekend last week lol

haha yeah I know :blush: I guess I'm selfish and I wish every week was short! :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> My anatomy scan is TUESDAY!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! :happydance: It's been a long wait and it's finally over! Can't wait to find out what we're having and of course make sure baby is okay!
> 
> I dont know how you have done it waiting since 7 weeks. It was hard enough for me waiting from 12 weeks to my 20 week scan. Hope everything goes well, and you get to gind out :baby: sex.Click to expand...

Yeah my last scan was at 8 weeks... so I feel your pain StonesWife! My scan is next Monday (7 days today!) and I can't believe I will have gone nearly 12 weeks since my last scan! I really hope baby is doing okay and there aren't any major issues. I think that part is kind of stressful, since the last time I saw bubs he/she was a blob... but I also can't wait to find out what we're having!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> My anatomy scan is TUESDAY!!! WOOOOHOOO!!! :happydance: It's been a long wait and it's finally over! Can't wait to find out what we're having and of course make sure baby is okay!
> 
> I dont know how you have done it waiting since 7 weeks. It was hard enough for me waiting from 12 weeks to my 20 week scan. Hope everything goes well, and you get to gind out :baby: sex.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my last scan was at 8 weeks... so I feel your pain StonesWife! My scan is next Monday (7 days today!) and I can't believe I will have gone nearly 12 weeks since my last scan! I really hope baby is doing okay and there aren't any major issues. I think that part is kind of stressful, since the last time I saw bubs he/she was a blob... but I also can't wait to find out what we're having!!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

I would find that really hard. Geting my scan at 12 weeks meant baby looked quite like a baby. i think 12 weeks you have to wait between the two scans is a very long time


----------



## MommyKC

I agree. They offered me a scan at 12 weeks if I wanted it, but there was no reason for it since I already had the dating scan at 8 weeks, so I declined. I didn't want to give my baby more ultrasound than he/she really needs.
But now it's felt like an eternity! I just can't wait for next Monday, so I can *hopefully* finally know that baby is doing okay in there! :thumbup:


----------



## EmandBub

it's only 7 days Katie?! Where is the time going? xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em! :hi:
Long time, no talk!

I know, only a week today! I can remember when it was still over a month away!
I cannot WAIT!!! :happydance:

So how are you today?


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Hi Em! :hi:
> Long time, no talk!
> 
> I know, only a week today! I can remember when it was still over a month away!
> I cannot WAIT!!! :happydance:
> 
> So how are you today?

Heya! :hugs: i know, just been really busy these days. how're you loverly? it seems like yesterday it was 23 days to go! i can't wait for yoou either. :rofl: good good and yoou? xxx


----------



## MommyKC

:hugs: I know the feeling! I have been pretty busy lately too, and this past weekend I was go-go-go it feels like!
And it has gone fast... in a way that's good, because I REALLY want to know the gender and that baby is okay... but I don't want this pregnancy to go TOO fast either as I'm trying to enjoy it! :haha:

I'm good! :) I don't know why, but today my boobs (sorry tmi) are SOOO itchy! I don't know if they're growing again or what, but they are driving me INSANE! :wacko:

On another note, hubby and I had a date night on the weekend... saw the new Robinhood with Russell Crowe and went out for dinner. It was nice! It's funny though, even when I get out for a few hours without my daughter, I miss her the entire time! :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it's what mother's do. and awww sounds like you had an amazing time! 
same, i don't seem to ever sit and stop! xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah the only time I really sit still is while I'm at work :rofl: and that's when I feel the most kicks too, since I'm sitting here quietly just working away... that, or when I'm in bed at night. I've been feeling lots of little kicks lately though! I actually felt one with my hand last night but everytime I grabbed hubby's hand for him to feel, he/she stopped kicking, stubborn little bum! :haha:


----------



## StonesWife

I don't know how I've waited so long. Its been weird since I didn't have any morning sickness or anything it is almost like I'm just getting fat. :rofl: If I had been given the chance I'd have taken it but I totally understand why you didn't MommyKC


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance: looking fwd to my scan on thursday, was told its a boy on 16 week scan but she said would be more sure by 20 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

ktp said:


> Hi there
> I've had my 20 week scan, so pleased everythings fine and dandy but we didn't find out the gender, so you can change me to a yellow stork!
> Many thanks
> KTP


What's your due date so I can change it?


----------



## laura6914

morning all :wave: i havent read through the posts cause there are way to many and im lazy. :haha:

How are we all? 

Hey bb

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hey Girls,

We had a brilliant weekend! We had the kids Saturday and Sunday so we went to Blue Planet in Chester on Saturday which was really good! Stupid Sat Nav took us through Liverpool and the Mersey Tunnel on the way home!:dohh:

I went out into town Saturday night with friends and felt great as I had a tight fitting top on and people kept commenting on my bump :mrgreen: I left at about 10.30 as it was getting really busy and drunk people can be inconsiderate, I didn't want to get bumped!

On Sunday the kids where really naughty so we didn't really do anything, just took Keira (dog) for a walk and then went to MIL2B's for Sunday dinner then dropped the kids off.

We watched a DVD Sunday night, the tattooist, was quite good! I ended up waking up at 2am with a really horrible pain in my right side around about where my ribs are, I was in agony and ended up in the bath! I was so scared, luckily Bean started wiggling in the bath so I calmed down a bit, when I woke up the next morning I poked him until he kicked me! :rofl:

H2B was made up Saturday morning, he had his hands on my belly for about 20 minutes and Bean wouldn't kick, H2B kept wobbling my belly and then Bean gave an almighty kick and H2B's face lit up! He felt him 3 times :mrgreen:

I can't wait for my scan (6 days MommyKC!) I just keep thinking something is going to go wrong which is totally irrational of me! I think it's because I want him so so much!

Congrats to all you girls who found out the sex of your babies, thanks for the text Laura! I couldn't have waited until today! :rofl:

FierceAngel I am so so so sorry for your loss, I just wanted to say what a beautiful little boy, I love the picture of all your hands:hugs:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

FierceAngel said:


> afternoon girls as some of you may no i gave birth to our gorgeous son Charlie yesterday at 19.17 he weighed 15ozs and is perfet x
> 
> thank you to all those who have offered support through this difficult time i wish you all a happy and healthy 4/5 months xxx

my thoughts are with you at this awful time. :hugs: Im so sorry for you loss. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> it's only 7 days Katie?! Where is the time going? xxx

Its a bit like when me and you were waiting for our scans and to is it went so slow but everyone else it went really quick :haha:. I cant beleive were getting so close to being viable, 2 week tomorrow :yipee:
Have you been doing much shopping for you little girl?

Kate i hope your scan goes really well, and your hoping for baby to co-oporate and show you the sex aint you?

I can't beleive we are in June already 4months until our due month :happydance: Also with it being June i can say my Birthday is 4 days away :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> :happydance: looking fwd to my scan on thursday, was told its a boy on 16 week scan but she said would be more sure by 20 weeks :thumbup:

Hope everything goes well at your scan, and they are able to confirm the sex

BB hope your scan in 6 days also goes well. Your H2B is so lucky, i still dont get big movements and there is no way i would feel them from the outside yet, and its what my H2B wants more than anything


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh my little girl is 10 months old tomorrow :cry: :( but she has her 8 month check today :rofl: 2 months till she's 1 :shock: and then 2 months till I'm due :shock:

Got my Scan tomorrow too so am hoping all is fine with A! :thumbup: :) 

Hope everyone else is fine! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Twiglet said:


> Ahh my little girl is 10 months old tomorrow :cry: :( but she has her 8 month check today :rofl: 2 months till she's 1 :shock: and then 2 months till I'm due :shock:
> 
> Got my Scan tomorrow too so am hoping all is fine with A! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is fine! :)

aww hope the scan goes well
only just having the 8 month chek up at 10 months :haha:
i like the way you break it up,makes it seem quicker. i Do the same as my wedding is 8 weeks away and then im due 10 weeks after that :happydance: it feels good but also makes you realise how close it is


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: yep it's the only thing thats keeping me sane is having something to keep track of and use to count down. With Caitlyn I had uni to count down with :rofl: somehow that made it drag even more :blush: 

Ohh your wedding day, how exciting :cloud9: what date are you getting married on? 

And yeah an 8 month check a day before she's 10 months old...how organised :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Very was that organisation on your part or the docs part?
Yes im guessing with all the wedding planning its stopping it dragging, i think however after it will drag loads :(
24th july, i will be 29 and 1/2 weeks so im saying 30 so i will be like 10 weeks of being due :happydance: 
Also no baby in my family have ever been late, hoping this continues so hoping that she may arrive anytime from about 37 weeks (and i will be doing all the safe stuff to get her coming for this point to :haha: )


----------



## Twiglet

Doctor's organisation, all of her jabs have been late too :haha:

Ohh that's the day after Caitlyn's original due date...she came 10 days late on the 2nd August though :haha:

Oh and the last few weeks do drag but enjoy them! Get as many lie in's / lunches / cinema trips etc in as possible...wish I had :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless im hoping my LO wont be late :haha:
. I said i would never get a 4D scan, now im considering getting for £85 anyone had one would recomend having one, or say they are not worth it?


----------



## miamia34

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!
> 
> I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!
> 
> In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:
> 
> *October 2010*
> 
> I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
> 19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:
> 
> ***1st***
> :yellow:buttonnose82
> :blue:Serenity81:pink:
> genies girl
> :angel:mum2morgan:angel:
> ILoveShoes
> texasamy79
> Pompeychick
> :angel:Wantabean:angel:
> xamyloux
> charima
> mrsgtobe
> :pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
> :blue:starsunshine:blue;
> Mummietobe
> bubsybear
> 
> ***2nd***
> :angel:Rosie123:angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> pattysurveys
> mrs.stokes
> :pink:Red Rose:pink:
> :yellow:iwanta8a8y
> reallyready
> 
> ***3rd***
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> biteable
> :blue:KittyVentura:blue:
> :blue:FrenchFry:pink:
> :pink:Sonia159
> :pink:faithie
> 
> ***4th***
> :blue:cdj1:blue:
> :angel:Jolene:angel:
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> J_Girl
> :blue:ktp
> :blue:millsbm89
> 
> ***5th***
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> princess86
> scarlett83
> DottyLottie
> :blue:lalazig
> 
> ***6th***
> :pink:littleredhen:pink:
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
> :angel:Adelaide:angel:
> :pink:lolababes:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:cjh:blue:
> :blue:CymruEv
> :blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
> :yellow:Ang1873
> :pink:PreggyEggy:pink:
> :blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
> :pink:EmandBub:pink:
> :pink:Due#1-2010:pink:
> :pink:srm0421
> 
> ***7th***
> DCLee
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> shel03785
> **angel**
> :blue:katix333
> VioletMalibu
> :pink:FeeMorr:blue:
> 
> ***8th***
> :angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
> :blue:aurora
> :blue:subaru555:blue:
> KELLY1984
> :blue:LilDreamy:pink:
> Bellatrix
> :pink:laurietate25:blue:
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> :blue:BeanieBaby
> :blue:going_crazy:pink:
> Purple Poirot
> :blue:laura6914:blue:
> :yellow:Kay0102
> 
> ***9th***
> :angel:WannaB:angel:
> Mayskip
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> Clartylou
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> :pink:ttc_:pink:
> beeehere
> :pink:ttc_lolly
> :angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
> 
> ***10th***
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> :blue:jeniicie10:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:kstancook:blue:
> :angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
> treezo
> :angel:Josiejo:angel:
> :blue:WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> angelandbump
> :blue:Newt4:pink:
> :pink:ayh78
> Thrifty
> :blue:pink_rulez
> 
> ***11th***
> jillts
> :blue:Staceiz19:blue:
> diana.upton
> jjsmommie
> :blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
> :yellow: louisiana
> :pink:Mantha
> 
> ***12th***
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> :pink:TTC4No3:pink
> SarahhhLouise
> Faerie
> bumbleberry
> :blue:xpinkyperkyx
> 
> ***13th***
> anie
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> Nickela82
> Dimbo
> :blue:lushious09
> Claire300
> :blue:rubyt
> 
> ***14th***
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> Babymama
> :blue:Twiglet:blue:
> :blue:babybound
> 
> ***15th***
> :angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
> :angel:fifi-folle:angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> SweetD
> bambino_no2
> SammyBee
> 
> ***16th***
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> :yellow:silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> WhiteGeisha
> 
> ***17th***
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> :angel:Honeykiss:angel:
> :angel:moochacha:angel:
> :pink:StonesWife
> shyfox1988
> :angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
> ilovemybump
> MissMegs
> Jellybaby3
> LadyC
> :pink:sharnababy
> :blue:rainbow_11
> 
> ***18th***
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> southernbell09
> 
> ***19th***
> AnnieB82
> :angel:jmiller:angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> :angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
> buggywuggy
> Marrissa_E
> :blue:2wantedpls
> ~Mummy2Be~
> Kaylz--x
> aka ally
> :yellow:marie73
> 
> ***20th***
> :angel:Tasha:angel:
> :pink:mummygiraffe
> Sue Dunhym
> chatterbox93
> :blue:BabyShoes:blue:
> 
> ***21st***
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> :angel:Jaymes:angel:
> Steffyxx
> :blue:Mummybee
> :pink:Jadelm:pink:
> 
> ***22nd***
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> nurselochia
> trumpetbum
> wilsonbaby
> :blue:Jox:blue:
> leigh75
> :pink:Audball2108:pink:
> :pink:Kirst264
> 
> ***23rd***
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> :blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
> :blue:jelliedills
> emmylou209
> merryb
> 
> ***24th***
> joclz1984
> :angel:mlyn26:angel:
> :blue:purpleblonde
> tinkerbel
> :pink:MrsO13:blue:
> angelpuss
> 
> ***25th***
> hibiscus07
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> ClaireNicole
> :blue:2805
> :yellow:xjustmex
> 
> ***26th***
> tabbicles
> :blue:trollydolly:blue:
> sophie-lou
> AngelSerenity
> Mindy_mini
> :pink:upthehammers
> shareema
> 
> ***27th***
> :blue:~chipper~
> Abs1010
> piesey
> :yellow:mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> brooklyn1
> Mrs D
> chelleb2
> BabyShoes
> Mini Ginge
> krwh
> :blue:claire911
> 
> ***28th***
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> :angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
> babyfromgod
> Soos
> Dittta
> :blue:MommyKC
> :blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue:
> Wriggley
> katee82
> tinkerbel
> beaniemac
> :blue:veganmum2be:blue:
> 
> ***29th***
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> Hoping
> Kernow_mummy
> :blue:mummyconfused:blue:
> 
> ***30th***
> ssmith1503
> Inlalaland
> PeaceLoveBaby
> 
> ***31st***
> Captainj1
> madge
> AJbaby
> lexi_is_ttc
> gemalems
> nickynoonoo
> a_c
> ​

Hi im not very clever at this cant seem to do anything but type lol. I am wandering if you can help? Im due our little girl on 10/10/10 can you put anything on my profile saying this or help me to do it??


----------



## Twiglet

I had a 4D scan at 32 weeks and it was ace :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

miamia34 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!
> 
> I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!
> 
> In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:
> 
> *October 2010*
> 
> I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
> 19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:
> 
> ***1st***
> :yellow:buttonnose82
> :blue:Serenity81:pink:
> genies girl
> :angel:mum2morgan:angel:
> ILoveShoes
> texasamy79
> Pompeychick
> :angel:Wantabean:angel:
> xamyloux
> charima
> mrsgtobe
> :pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
> :blue:starsunshine:blue;
> Mummietobe
> bubsybear
> 
> ***2nd***
> :angel:Rosie123:angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> pattysurveys
> mrs.stokes
> :pink:Red Rose:pink:
> :yellow:iwanta8a8y
> reallyready
> 
> ***3rd***
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> biteable
> :blue:KittyVentura:blue:
> :blue:FrenchFry:pink:
> :pink:Sonia159
> :pink:faithie
> 
> ***4th***
> :blue:cdj1:blue:
> :angel:Jolene:angel:
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> J_Girl
> :blue:ktp
> :blue:millsbm89
> 
> ***5th***
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> princess86
> scarlett83
> DottyLottie
> :blue:lalazig
> 
> ***6th***
> :pink:littleredhen:pink:
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
> :angel:Adelaide:angel:
> :pink:lolababes:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:cjh:blue:
> :blue:CymruEv
> :blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
> :yellow:Ang1873
> :pink:PreggyEggy:pink:
> :blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
> :pink:EmandBub:pink:
> :pink:Due#1-2010:pink:
> :pink:srm0421
> 
> ***7th***
> DCLee
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> shel03785
> **angel**
> :blue:katix333
> VioletMalibu
> :pink:FeeMorr:blue:
> 
> ***8th***
> :angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
> :blue:aurora
> :blue:subaru555:blue:
> KELLY1984
> :blue:LilDreamy:pink:
> Bellatrix
> :pink:laurietate25:blue:
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> :blue:BeanieBaby
> :blue:going_crazy:pink:
> Purple Poirot
> :blue:laura6914:blue:
> :yellow:Kay0102
> 
> ***9th***
> :angel:WannaB:angel:
> Mayskip
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> Clartylou
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> :pink:ttc_:pink:
> beeehere
> :pink:ttc_lolly
> :angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
> 
> ***10th***
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> :blue:jeniicie10:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:kstancook:blue:
> :angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
> treezo
> :angel:Josiejo:angel:
> :blue:WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> angelandbump
> :blue:Newt4:pink:
> :pink:ayh78
> Thrifty
> :blue:pink_rulez
> 
> ***11th***
> jillts
> :blue:Staceiz19:blue:
> diana.upton
> jjsmommie
> :blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
> :yellow: louisiana
> :pink:Mantha
> 
> ***12th***
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> :pink:TTC4No3:pink
> SarahhhLouise
> Faerie
> bumbleberry
> :blue:xpinkyperkyx
> 
> ***13th***
> anie
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> Nickela82
> Dimbo
> :blue:lushious09
> Claire300
> :blue:rubyt
> 
> ***14th***
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> Babymama
> :blue:Twiglet:blue:
> :blue:babybound
> 
> ***15th***
> :angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
> :angel:fifi-folle:angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> SweetD
> bambino_no2
> SammyBee
> 
> ***16th***
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> :yellow:silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> WhiteGeisha
> 
> ***17th***
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> :angel:Honeykiss:angel:
> :angel:moochacha:angel:
> :pink:StonesWife
> shyfox1988
> :angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
> ilovemybump
> MissMegs
> Jellybaby3
> LadyC
> :pink:sharnababy
> :blue:rainbow_11
> 
> ***18th***
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> southernbell09
> 
> ***19th***
> AnnieB82
> :angel:jmiller:angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> :angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
> buggywuggy
> Marrissa_E
> :blue:2wantedpls
> ~Mummy2Be~
> Kaylz--x
> aka ally
> :yellow:marie73
> 
> ***20th***
> :angel:Tasha:angel:
> :pink:mummygiraffe
> Sue Dunhym
> chatterbox93
> :blue:BabyShoes:blue:
> 
> ***21st***
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> :angel:Jaymes:angel:
> Steffyxx
> :blue:Mummybee
> :pink:Jadelm:pink:
> 
> ***22nd***
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> nurselochia
> trumpetbum
> wilsonbaby
> :blue:Jox:blue:
> leigh75
> :pink:Audball2108:pink:
> :pink:Kirst264
> 
> ***23rd***
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> :blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
> :blue:jelliedills
> emmylou209
> merryb
> 
> ***24th***
> joclz1984
> :angel:mlyn26:angel:
> :blue:purpleblonde
> tinkerbel
> :pink:MrsO13:blue:
> angelpuss
> 
> ***25th***
> hibiscus07
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> ClaireNicole
> :blue:2805
> :yellow:xjustmex
> 
> ***26th***
> tabbicles
> :blue:trollydolly:blue:
> sophie-lou
> AngelSerenity
> Mindy_mini
> :pink:upthehammers
> shareema
> 
> ***27th***
> :blue:~chipper~
> Abs1010
> piesey
> :yellow:mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> brooklyn1
> Mrs D
> chelleb2
> BabyShoes
> Mini Ginge
> krwh
> :blue:claire911
> 
> ***28th***
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> :angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
> babyfromgod
> Soos
> Dittta
> :blue:MommyKC
> :blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue:
> Wriggley
> katee82
> tinkerbel
> beaniemac
> :blue:veganmum2be:blue:
> 
> ***29th***
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> Hoping
> Kernow_mummy
> :blue:mummyconfused:blue:
> 
> ***30th***
> ssmith1503
> Inlalaland
> PeaceLoveBaby
> 
> ***31st***
> Captainj1
> madge
> AJbaby
> lexi_is_ttc
> gemalems
> nickynoonoo
> a_c
> ​
> 
> Hi im not very clever at this cant seem to do anything but type lol. I am wandering if you can help? Im due our little girl on 10/10/10 can you put anything on my profile saying this or help me to do it??Click to expand...

Just leave your due date on here and what sex your expecting and BB will update it when she can, you cant do it yourself


----------



## MadamRose

Twiglet said:


> I had a 4D scan at 32 weeks and it was ace :flower:

This is what you get
4D Mini Scan - £85
Weeks 20 - 36
10 minute DVD of scan
4 x 3D black/white thermal prints
I aint sure how long it last for though. They do a £135 which is longer but we def cant afford that


----------



## lisak1234

I've been a member for a while, mostly lurking, and I'm due October 8th with a :blue: Could I be added to the list? :)


----------



## StonesWife

I'M SOOO ANGRY WITH MY SCAN TECH! After a half hour of taking measurement he said he'd give us a nice show of the baby. He turned the screen to us and let us see baby for about 5 minutes. When I asked the sex he scrolled between the legs, spent 2 seconds (litterally 2 SECONDS) looking and said he couldn't see clearly so he didn't want to guess and ruin his 100% record. :growlmad: WTF Seriously? No the baby legs weren't crossed he just didn't want to "guess"! ISN'T THAT YOUR JOB? Aren't all the gender scans technically guesses. AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm so mad right now I could spit fire! I see my doctor in a hour and I WILL be telling him about the experience... Oh and the CD we got of the scan had 7 (Yeah SEVEN) pics on it and 3 of them were the spine. I saw he took over 50 pics and I got 7! I'm seriously almost in tears I'm so mad!


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> I can't wait for my scan (6 days MommyKC!) I just keep thinking something is going to go wrong which is totally irrational of me! I think it's because I want him so so much!

Hey BB!
I know, only 6 days!!! :happydance:
I'm dying from anticipation! :haha:

And you're not alone. I am so paranoid this time around. I NEVER worried like this when pregnant with my daughter (which is another reason I think this is a boy - my hormones are wackier!). But I am so scared of something being wrong. :( I just want the scan to be here so I can finally relax!!! :wacko:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> it's only 7 days Katie?! Where is the time going? xxx
> 
> Its a bit like when me and you were waiting for our scans and to is it went so slow but everyone else it went really quick :haha:. I cant beleive were getting so close to being viable, 2 week tomorrow :yipee:
> Have you been doing much shopping for you little girl?
> 
> Kate i hope your scan goes really well, and your hoping for baby to co-oporate and show you the sex aint you?
> 
> I can't beleive we are in June already 4months until our due month :happydance: Also with it being June i can say my Birthday is 4 days away :rofl:Click to expand...

hahah you're telling me! :haha: Now that Im getting so close, time is going slower... but it has been going relatively fast for me. I think because Im so busy!!!
I just cant wait for next Monday to get here! And YES I am hoping to find out the sex! But obviously, my #1 priority is a healthy baby! :thumbup:

And I cant believe its June either! Before we know it, summer is going to be over and our due dates are going to be just weeks away! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

StonesWife said:


> I'M SOOO ANGRY WITH MY SCAN TECH! After a half hour of taking measurement he said he'd give us a nice show of the baby. He turned the screen to us and let us see baby for about 5 minutes. When I asked the sex he scrolled between the legs, spent 2 seconds (litterally 2 SECONDS) looking and said he couldn't see clearly so he didn't want to guess and ruin his 100% record. :growlmad: WTF Seriously? No the baby legs weren't crossed he just didn't want to "guess"! ISN'T THAT YOUR JOB? Aren't all the gender scans technically guesses. AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm so mad right now I could spit fire! I see my doctor in a hour and I WILL be telling him about the experience... Oh and the CD we got of the scan had 7 (Yeah SEVEN) pics on it and 3 of them were the spine. I saw he took over 50 pics and I got 7! I'm seriously almost in tears I'm so mad!

That really sucks hun. :( I&#8217;m sorry you had such a crappy experience at the scan.
Is there any way you can go for another one (depending on your insurance &#8211; I see you&#8217;re from the U.S.)? If they can&#8217;t find out the sex at my scan on Monday, I will beg my midwife to send me for another one a few weeks later! I&#8217;m too impatient to wait another 4ish months to find out! :haha:
Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

StonesWife said:


> I'M SOOO ANGRY WITH MY SCAN TECH! After a half hour of taking measurement he said he'd give us a nice show of the baby. He turned the screen to us and let us see baby for about 5 minutes. When I asked the sex he scrolled between the legs, spent 2 seconds (litterally 2 SECONDS) looking and said he couldn't see clearly so he didn't want to guess and ruin his 100% record. :growlmad: WTF Seriously? No the baby legs weren't crossed he just didn't want to "guess"! ISN'T THAT YOUR JOB? Aren't all the gender scans technically guesses. AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm so mad right now I could spit fire! I see my doctor in a hour and I WILL be telling him about the experience... Oh and the CD we got of the scan had 7 (Yeah SEVEN) pics on it and 3 of them were the spine. I saw he took over 50 pics and I got 7! I'm seriously almost in tears I'm so mad!

What a load of shit! Can you demand another scan just say you don't feel he checked the baby thoroughly enough?

MommyKC- It's a horrible way to feel isn't it!? Especially with hearing so many sad stories recently :( I'm staying positive for my little man though, I have to :D

Twiglet - How did Caitlin's appointment go? How come you have another scan? Was your last one private!?

I can NOT wait to be viable! At least that way I can relax a little!

I can't believe in 4 days I am half way there to meeting our little boy!!! :happydance:

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I agree! I've been trying to stay as positive as I can! :thumbup: 
But you're right... there have been too many sad stories on B&B lately. :( It's quite discouraging. But we have to remember that MOST pregnancies are healthy and everything turns out fine. We just notice those sad stories and they stick with us. :(
But I'm sure everything will be fine with both of our babies... and of course, I cannot WAIT to find out what I'm having! :D

And I can't wait for viability either! Well, actually I feel good after about 30 weeks since baby wouldn't need much help after that point.


----------



## miamia34

Due#1-2010 said:


> miamia34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!
> 
> I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!
> 
> In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:
> 
> *October 2010*
> 
> I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
> 19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:
> 
> ***1st***
> :yellow:buttonnose82
> :blue:Serenity81:pink:
> genies girl
> :angel:mum2morgan:angel:
> ILoveShoes
> texasamy79
> Pompeychick
> :angel:Wantabean:angel:
> xamyloux
> charima
> mrsgtobe
> :pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
> :blue:starsunshine:blue;
> Mummietobe
> bubsybear
> 
> ***2nd***
> :angel:Rosie123:angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> pattysurveys
> mrs.stokes
> :pink:Red Rose:pink:
> :yellow:iwanta8a8y
> reallyready
> 
> ***3rd***
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> biteable
> :blue:KittyVentura:blue:
> :blue:FrenchFry:pink:
> :pink:Sonia159
> :pink:faithie
> 
> ***4th***
> :blue:cdj1:blue:
> :angel:Jolene:angel:
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> J_Girl
> :blue:ktp
> :blue:millsbm89
> 
> ***5th***
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> princess86
> scarlett83
> DottyLottie
> :blue:lalazig
> 
> ***6th***
> :pink:littleredhen:pink:
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
> :angel:Adelaide:angel:
> :pink:lolababes:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:cjh:blue:
> :blue:CymruEv
> :blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
> :yellow:Ang1873
> :pink:PreggyEggy:pink:
> :blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
> :pink:EmandBub:pink:
> :pink:Due#1-2010:pink:
> :pink:srm0421
> 
> ***7th***
> DCLee
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> shel03785
> **angel**
> :blue:katix333
> VioletMalibu
> :pink:FeeMorr:blue:
> 
> ***8th***
> :angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
> :blue:aurora
> :blue:subaru555:blue:
> KELLY1984
> :blue:LilDreamy:pink:
> Bellatrix
> :pink:laurietate25:blue:
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> :blue:BeanieBaby
> :blue:going_crazy:pink:
> Purple Poirot
> :blue:laura6914:blue:
> :yellow:Kay0102
> 
> ***9th***
> :angel:WannaB:angel:
> Mayskip
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> Clartylou
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> :pink:ttc_:pink:
> beeehere
> :pink:ttc_lolly
> :angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
> 
> ***10th***
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> :blue:jeniicie10:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:kstancook:blue:
> :angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
> treezo
> :angel:Josiejo:angel:
> :blue:WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> angelandbump
> :blue:Newt4:pink:
> :pink:ayh78
> Thrifty
> :blue:pink_rulez
> 
> ***11th***
> jillts
> :blue:Staceiz19:blue:
> diana.upton
> jjsmommie
> :blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
> :yellow: louisiana
> :pink:Mantha
> 
> ***12th***
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> :pink:TTC4No3:pink
> SarahhhLouise
> Faerie
> bumbleberry
> :blue:xpinkyperkyx
> 
> ***13th***
> anie
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> Nickela82
> Dimbo
> :blue:lushious09
> Claire300
> :blue:rubyt
> 
> ***14th***
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> Babymama
> :blue:Twiglet:blue:
> :blue:babybound
> 
> ***15th***
> :angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
> :angel:fifi-folle:angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> SweetD
> bambino_no2
> SammyBee
> 
> ***16th***
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> :yellow:silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> WhiteGeisha
> 
> ***17th***
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> :angel:Honeykiss:angel:
> :angel:moochacha:angel:
> :pink:StonesWife
> shyfox1988
> :angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
> ilovemybump
> MissMegs
> Jellybaby3
> LadyC
> :pink:sharnababy
> :blue:rainbow_11
> 
> ***18th***
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> southernbell09
> 
> ***19th***
> AnnieB82
> :angel:jmiller:angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> :angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
> buggywuggy
> Marrissa_E
> :blue:2wantedpls
> ~Mummy2Be~
> Kaylz--x
> aka ally
> :yellow:marie73
> 
> ***20th***
> :angel:Tasha:angel:
> :pink:mummygiraffe
> Sue Dunhym
> chatterbox93
> :blue:BabyShoes:blue:
> 
> ***21st***
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> :angel:Jaymes:angel:
> Steffyxx
> :blue:Mummybee
> :pink:Jadelm:pink:
> 
> ***22nd***
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> nurselochia
> trumpetbum
> wilsonbaby
> :blue:Jox:blue:
> leigh75
> :pink:Audball2108:pink:
> :pink:Kirst264
> 
> ***23rd***
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> :blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
> :blue:jelliedills
> emmylou209
> merryb
> 
> ***24th***
> joclz1984
> :angel:mlyn26:angel:
> :blue:purpleblonde
> tinkerbel
> :pink:MrsO13:blue:
> angelpuss
> 
> ***25th***
> hibiscus07
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> ClaireNicole
> :blue:2805
> :yellow:xjustmex
> 
> ***26th***
> tabbicles
> :blue:trollydolly:blue:
> sophie-lou
> AngelSerenity
> Mindy_mini
> :pink:upthehammers
> shareema
> 
> ***27th***
> :blue:~chipper~
> Abs1010
> piesey
> :yellow:mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> brooklyn1
> Mrs D
> chelleb2
> BabyShoes
> Mini Ginge
> krwh
> :blue:claire911
> 
> ***28th***
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> :angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
> babyfromgod
> Soos
> Dittta
> :blue:MommyKC
> :blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue:
> Wriggley
> katee82
> tinkerbel
> beaniemac
> :blue:veganmum2be:blue:
> 
> ***29th***
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> Hoping
> Kernow_mummy
> :blue:mummyconfused:blue:
> 
> ***30th***
> ssmith1503
> Inlalaland
> PeaceLoveBaby
> 
> ***31st***
> Captainj1
> madge
> AJbaby
> lexi_is_ttc
> gemalems
> nickynoonoo
> a_c
> ​
> 
> Hi im not very clever at this cant seem to do anything but type lol. I am wandering if you can help? Im due our little girl on 10/10/10 can you put anything on my profile saying this or help me to do it??Click to expand...
> 
> Just leave your due date on here and what sex your expecting and BB will update it when she can, you cant do it yourselfClick to expand...

Ok thank-u had put due date 10/10/10 and it a little princess


----------



## brunettebimbo

miamia34 said:


> Ok thank-u had put due date 10/10/10 and it a little princess

I've updated you on the front page :D


----------



## StonesWife

Just saw a doc (I was asked to see a new doc today, will NEVER do that again) and was told chances of getting another ultrasound is slim to none, unless something comes back wrong with the current scan. I'm so upset. The doc told me to write a letter! Like that will solve anything! I just want another scan!!!!! AHHHHH Seriously I'm pretty much in tears!


----------



## StonesWife

BTW how you girls stay on team yellow I will never know! I can't stand the thought of not being prepared. I can get all the stuff ready but what about clothes? Am I just supossed to buy yellow and green stuff? AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm so frustrated girls!


----------



## Twiglet

BB: Caitlyn's appointment went very well thank you :thumbup: she's advanced for her age and is doing very well and weighs 21lbs 13oz now :thumbup: :) :dance: 

I've got my NHS scan tomorrow, all my others have been private :) 

And MummyKC I'm the same with this one...worrying all the time :blush: yet didn't with Caitlyn :dohh:

And Stoneswife bless you! How disappointing :( :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

Twiglet said:


> And MummyKC I'm the same with this one...worrying all the time :blush: yet didn't with Caitlyn :dohh:

Yeah it's so strange that I am worrying more this time. I think partially it&#8217;s the hormones but I also think deep down, it&#8217;s because I had such an uneventful pregnancy/delivery with my daughter, and she was such a healthy baby, that part of me feels like &#8220;what are the odds of that happening twice? Am I really that lucky to have TWO healthy pregnancies and babies?&#8221;
I guess I&#8217;m just afraid of something catching up with me. :(


----------



## Twiglet

^ Exactly my thoughts and feelings...although my labour with Caitlyn was rubbish so am hoping for a better one this time! :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

^ Yeah I know what you mean. My labour was pretty good (only 11 hours) but I got stuck pushing for 3 hours and they eventually used the vacuum/ventouse to pull her out and I had a 2nd degree tear.
I'm just hoping that doesn't happen again (I felt so bad for her little head, being all bruised and distorted from that darn thing!). Otherwise, my labour/delivery was great! I didn't have any real complications at least. And only being 11 hours total for a first timer means this one should be fairly short! :happydance:


----------



## beckster1986

Hi. Just discovered this website and have been really enjoying reading all the posts.

I'm due 11 Oct and got my scan this Friday! Am so excited and cannot wait to find out what we're having.

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## going_crazy

beckster1986 said:


> Hi. Just discovered this website and have been really enjoying reading all the posts.
> 
> I'm due 11 Oct and got my scan this Friday! Am so excited and cannot wait to find out what we're having.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xx

Hi :hi: beckster and welcome to BnB! Congrats on your bubba - are you going to be finding out the sex? Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I had a 12 hour active labour...a 5 day labour in total though :wacko: and they tried ventouse which didn't work and slightly turned her head so they had to cut me and then use forceps :( 

Oh well, here's hoping this one is easier :D

Hello Beck and welcome :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Hey ladies!

Is anyone else really struggling? I'm still exhausted all the time and my BP keeps dropping (MW and GP confirmed I have low LOW BP and I have a monitor at home) and I feel just drained... like my batteries have been switched off. I'm really struggling to get through each day at work :(

I'm not complaining really because I'm so happy and excited to be a mother and my little man (who may be an Oscar, Logan or Dexter this week lol) is worth it all but I'm just struggling ot get by day to day atm :( xxx


----------



## aurora

You can put a :pink: beside my name for me on Oct 8. I was sooooo wrong!


----------



## MommyKC

Twiglet... wow 12 hours of active labour but 5 days of labour total? Ugh, that sucks! :wacko: When my contractions started, they started full-blast (5 minutes apart right off the bat) and I could tell right away, from my first contraction, it was labour... which in a way was good since it was fast... but in a way, hard to handle since it was as if my active labour started right away... it never "led" into labour like it does for so many women...starting out slow and getting stronger. But I really can't complain. Overall it was great, and my MW keeps telling me this baby is going to "fall out" :haha: so I'm looking forward to that! :rofl:

Welcome Beckster! :hi:

KittyVentura... Im sorry to hear about your low BP. :( I don't feel drained ALL the time but I find myself pretty pooped by suppertime everyday. Between pregnancy, and chasing my toddler around, and working fulltime... I am pretty exhausted every day. And some days (today for example) I really struggle to stay awake at work too. It's a crappy feeling, when all you want to do is crawl into bed and SLEEP! :sleep:
But as hard as it is now, the sleep-deprived feeling gets even worse once bubs arrives, so try to sleep while you can... but again, it is SOOOO worth it! ;)

Congrats Aurora on your :pink: bump!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

kittyventura- so sorry to hear about your low bp, try to take it easy. and follow your doc's advice. some days i imagine are difficult, i have headaches that are so dibilitating they keep me in bed almost all day when their active which is usually 5/7 days a week. in addition i got a cervical cerclage that also keeps me in bed. so dont think your alone


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww babe that sucks about your BP. Did they say why that was happening?


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks ladies

BB - Not really love. My BP is naturally low anyway and apparently in pregnancy at this stage the extra blood volumes at this stage can cause BP to drop but they said it shouldn't be so debilitating... they can't explain it. Low BP is god though so they wont do anything about it xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O well, better than being high I suppose!

OMG look at your ticker! 24 days until your wedding!:happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

I know... Ahhhhhh! I only have... everything left to sort out. Lol! No we've got most things now... just need to get rings and food. I've started making the bunting to decorate thegarden which is exciting. Then I get my honeymoon! Bliss.

How're your plans going? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooh you having it at home?

We are pretty much sorted, we are going to fill in the registrar forms this weekend and hopefully get some vows put together! I just don't know where to start with them!:wacko:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh writing your own? That's cool. I'd like to have done that but at our registry office (actual wedding at registry office and then a gartden party reception at home) they only have a choice of 6 ceremonies that had pre scripted vows.

Perhaps google for some inspiration? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ours has prescripted vows too but I like making things difficult for myself! :rofl:

Yeh think I will sit down this weekend with a brew and google! :)

Just trying to organise my hen party but have no idea how!? It's the transport and organising a date and things!


----------



## KittyVentura

My biggest suggestion to you is to choose a date and stick to it. Every date will cause a problem for someone and if you try and accomodate everyone you'll go insane. I said to my bridesmaid that if people couldn't make my date then it was tough... harsh but honestly people take the mick and will expect you to move stuff to suit them unless you are firm.

Remember it's your day so whatever people expect a hen day to be... forget it. If you want to just have a picnic in the park and nom down icecream all day then do it.

For mine we went to Bath for the day and went to the Jane Austen tea rooms (I'm a period novel/movie freak) and it was perfect. We went out for a meal and some drinsk in the eve and those that wanted to drink or have a big night out could then... I went home to bed. Bliss! Lol

OH also gave me an "IOU one proper hen weekend" which I'll use in April time next year when I can drink so I can still have the big boozy weekend too xx


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girlies, hope your all doing well!

cupcake has been alot more active recently and daddy even felt some big strong kicks the other day yay!

I have my consultant appointment this afternoon at 1.45pm, feeling nervous, just hope it goes ok!


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck with the consultant appointment hun :flower: :)


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> it's only 7 days Katie?! Where is the time going? xxx
> 
> Its a bit like when me and you were waiting for our scans and to is it went so slow but everyone else it went really quick :haha:. I cant beleive were getting so close to being viable, 2 week tomorrow :yipee:
> Have you been doing much shopping for you little girl?
> 
> Kate i hope your scan goes really well, and your hoping for baby to co-oporate and show you the sex aint you?
> 
> I can't beleive we are in June already 4months until our due month :happydance: Also with it being June i can say my Birthday is 4 days away :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hahah you're telling me! :haha: Now that Im getting so close, time is going slower... but it has been going relatively fast for me. I think because I&#8217;m so busy!!!
> I just can&#8217;t wait for next Monday to get here! And YES I am hoping to find out the sex! But obviously, my #1 priority is a healthy baby! :thumbup:
> 
> And I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s June either! Before we know it, summer is going to be over and our due dates are going to be just weeks away! So exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know its my birthday in 3days :cake: Its one on the milestones i was using to get my Due date here quicker and i cant beleive its here so soon. And going to London this Sunday coming im really looking forward to it, hope its nice but not too hot as the heat is only getting to me slowly but i know LOndon is going to be alot hotter and busier

Stoneswife i feel so sorry for you. Mine cheaked for ages to try and tell me even on the 1st scan when the legs were crossed. However at the rescan i had to have anyway they spent a minuet cheaking they were sure what the sex of the baby was.
I know it might not be the best option but could you not have a private gender scan so you can find out?


----------



## MadamRose

Also just realised im 22weeks today :wohoo: 2weeks til im viable :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks KittyVenture, will bear that in mind!

:( They've removed my signature!!!


----------



## laura6914

hi all, 

Just popping in as i do :wave:

BB who has removed what from your signature? :wacko:

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

yay my consultant appointment went well, I have to go back at 28 weeks and as long as everything is ok then, they will sign me off from consultant care yay


----------



## Agiboma

lol congrats due


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> Also just realised im 22weeks today :wohoo: 2weeks til im viable :yipee:

YAY! :happydance: I'm 19 weeks tomorrow... 5 more weeks for me! :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

buttonnose82 said:


> yay my consultant appointment went well, I have to go back at 28 weeks and as long as everything is ok then, they will sign me off from consultant care yay

Glad to hear everything went well hun! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

glad to hear everything went well button nose thats great news. 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls

Laura your signature takes up almost my entire page! lol, be careful because they have a size limit on signatures, it will just end up being removed :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just popping in as i do :wave:
> 
> BB who has removed what from your signature? :wacko:
> 
> xxx

Admin I guess!
It's well small now :(
It now says's I'm only allowed 3! You will be next! :haha:

Glad everything went well Button Nose! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

BnB is far too quiet tonight :(


----------



## cdj1

Can someone please help - I am trying to add the October Bumpkins logo and am using  etc but its still not working! Can someone please advise!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's the IMG code you need to use :)


----------



## MommyKC

Hi BB! :hi: And hi other ladies too!
5 more days until our scans!!!! :yipee:


----------



## veganmum2be

:hi:
:D
i cant wait for my scan in 8 days!! :D


----------



## StonesWife

So I sent my gender shot pic off to a freinds mom who is an U/S tech and she said she can't be 100% because the shot is fuzzy but she thinks its a girl. I started a thread with the scan pic if anyone is interested in making a guess... It's titled "Maybe you can help me?"


----------



## KittyVentura

Rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Now it's louder BB :D

Sorry to those not in the UK... but crikey these Cumbria shootings today are scary :( xx


----------



## MommyKC

Cumbria shootings???? :shrug:


----------



## KittyVentura

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/10219655.stm


----------



## babybound

Back from the scan! i'm on team blueeee! my guess was right. =]


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay Babybound! Congrats xx


----------



## MommyKC

KittyVentura... Wow that is scary! :( Shootings really scare me! There was a season finale of the show Grey's Anatomy two weeks ago that was about a shooting in the hospital, and it was SOOO freaky. The idea of someone just freaking out and shooting a bunch of random people is horrible. Ugh - I cannot imagine. :cry:

Congrats babybound on your :blue: bump!!! xx


----------



## KittyVentura

I know Mommy KC. It's the fact that it was day time and innocent people being shot that scares me most. Like people just doing their day to day stuff and being in the wrong place at the wrong time today are now dead because some middle aged man went on a rampage. So sad :( x


----------



## MommyKC

^ Yeah that's what scares me too! I mean, gang-related shootings are bad too but they usually involve drug dealing, gang members, etc... and there is motive. I can't imagine someone being so angry that they go around shooting innocent people!
What a horrible way to die! :cry:


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats baby bound. And good new buttonnose hope they are able to :D
Im getting really sad as becuase on my anterior placenta OH cant feel Chole move, and its what he wants more than anything, to make it feel real for him, as with our angel i think he is finding it harder.
The shootings are so sad, so many people injured/killed. I think it was very respectful that they stopped the showing of corrie also


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa... don't worry. OH will feel Chloe soon!
Sometimes it just takes a little while. With my daughter, my hubby didn't feel her move until I was 21-22 weeks with my first and I had a posterior placenta, which should have made it even easier... so just be patient. I know he really wants to feel her but trust me, he will soon! And then there will come a time where he will ALWAYS be able to feel her! :)


----------



## Agiboma

yes i also look forward to the days of strong kicks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr to you too KV! :rofl:

Yep those shootings are pretty scary, I text my friend saying "Hi Mush, Your ok aren't ya? Text me back!" She was like "Yeh why?" :lol: She lives in Cumbria and to be honest I'm not that far away either!

It sucks! Psycho!:growlmad:

Congrats Babybound! :D

Where is everyone? It's been well quiet recently.:shrug:


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls :) congrats to everyone who has found out sex of lil one im too lazy to look back on all the threads 

GOT MY SCAN TOMORROW:happydance: come round so quickly cant wait now although ive got work so will just have to pop out to the hospital booo :( 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

MommyKC said:


> Phillippa... don't worry. OH will feel Chloe soon!
> Sometimes it just takes a little while. With my daughter, my hubby didn't feel her move until I was 21-22 weeks with my first and I had a posterior placenta, which should have made it even easier... so just be patient. I know he really wants to feel her but trust me, he will soon! And then there will come a time where he will ALWAYS be able to feel her! :)

After my moan yesterday i think chole must have heard. I went to be and lied there for a few mins, and then poked my belly a few times and she started kicking i felt her kick a few times to make sure i could feel her on my hands 1st so i didnt get his hopes up then i got my OH to put it hand on my belly and over about 20mins he felt her about 10 times i was so happy, and so was he :happydance:

hope your scan goes well tomorrow steffy


----------



## MadamRose

Bit of a scary but amazing though
I have know about the pregnancy since 4 weeks which means 18 weeks, and i have just about that until my due date. The 18 weeks til now have gone so quickly i cant beleive it, hope these 18 go jsut as quick. Really nice though but also slightly scary


----------



## Mantha

so i had my 21 week scan on tuesday and turns out im on TEAM BLUE soso happy! So glad i found out as i feel like i can bond with my little man :) 
Also decided on calling him Charlie :D xx


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on team :blue: mantha and a lovely name. yes i agree you can bond so much with them now they have a name :D


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies! :hi:

I hope all is well. I've been feeling lots of little kicks this morning, they are getting more and more frequent. I love it! :D

Phillippa... Im glad OH felt Chloe move! So exciting! :) I have felt my baby move with my hand but everytime I grab hubby's hand, he stops moving! Stubborn bum. Hopefully we'll catch him moving soon! Either way, I know its not too far off since he felt Kyree move around 21 weeks! :D

So, only 4 more days until my scan (BB too!)! :happydance: I cant believe it's only 4 days away now! I started counting down like two months ago! Crazy! I cannot wait though! 

Congrats Mantha on your :blue:bump! And I love the name Charlie! :)

Good luck tomorrow Steffy! Keep us all posted! 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Your scan is really gettin close now see kate we told you it would come quickly. your just like me already giving bubs a sex before your acually sure i did that with Chloe, so its a good job she was a girl really :haha:
Yes i think she must have sences me and her daddy wanting to feel her from the outside all it took was a few pokes and she was away. Shes been active again today but not enough to feel from the outside so im hoping she is saving that for her daddy when he gets home.
I can't beleive i turn 18 in 2 days :wohoo: although from 10 until about 4 i will be all on my own, as OH is at work and my mum can't make it round to then. I got a big parcel in teh post yesterday from my Auntie with about 10priessies in. I want OH and my mum ect to be there until i open them so got to wait until 5.30 to open my preisses, i even have one from Chole as OH added his to the pile and i was looking at the labels :rofl: im so impacient.
We are then having a BBQ with 15 people and our garden isnt exactly the biggest ever so dont know where we are goin to place everyone, but its meant to be about 24degress where i am so will be nice. Then off to london on the sunday :yipee: Sorry to ramble on but im so excited :dohh:


----------



## MommyKC

^ I know, I can't believe it's only 4 days away. I remember when yours was only a few days away, and that was a few weeks ago now! It's crazy how fast time is going. From the way things are going, our babies are going to be toddlers before we know it! :rofl:
And it's really hard not to refer to baby as either "he" or "she"... my gut feeling is :blue: so I keep calling baby "he". I don't like calling my baby "it" so this will do. I will feel bad though, if its ends up being a girl... calling her a boy all this time! :dohh:

And happy early birthday! Wow, thats coming up fast too! Sounds like you have lots of lovely plans made! :D I'm sure you'll have a blast! Its weird, my birthday didn't even feel like a birthday this year. I'm getting to the age where birthdays just don't matter anymore. Well that, and having my daughter kind of makes me dote on her all the time, and focus on her birthday and Christmas, etc rather than my own! Since I've had 25 birthday's now... they aren't really important anymore! :haha: if that makes sense?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean, we are only making a fuss because its my 18th birthday, and im going to treat myself to 1unit of alcohol as well along with my food which i know is allowed :haha: ive not drank since new year so im sure a tiny one wont hurt.
Yes i know my 1st 20week scan was over 2 weeks ago time flies hey. Im gonna want my LO to stay a baby forever, if pregnancy is going this fast (when its meant to go slow) how quick is Chole gonna grow up.
I cant wait for your scan and to see if you got the sex right im excited for you :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

Oh 18 must be the legal drinking age over there? I didnt know that. It's 19 here.
I personally haven't touched a drip of alcohol while pregnant and I won't for the rest of the pregnancy either. It's just my personal choice, I'm not comfortable with it. But to each their own! ;)

And once they're born, it goes SOOO fast! My first pregnancy went really slow I found, but her growing up has flown by! I can't believe she is 18 months old already! She's still is a "baby" in many ways I guess, but she's officially a toddler now. I don't know where the time has gone. So enjoy the baby phase because it feels like you can blink, and it's gone! It will almost feel strange for me to start over with a newborn again since Im so used to my daughter who's very energtic and squirmy, and about 33inches tall! A newborn will feel so small in comparison to her!

And Im so excited to tell everyone here too once I have my scan! I probably won't get to post it until Monday night (after you ladies are in bed :() or Tuesday morning since I will be busy for a while after my scan, which isn't even booked until 2:30pm (I think that's like 7:30pm your time). :(


----------



## EmandBub

what are we talking about? :rofl: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em!
Just talking about Phillippa's birthday coming up, my scan on Monday :yipee: and how fast these babies will grow up!!! :haha:
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I keep thinking bad things, I'm not looking forward to my scan :(

So many good people have had bad news at their 20 weeks scan, it's so sad :(


----------



## EmandBub

wow! that's a lot of talking :rofl: Phillippa when's your birthday hon? 4 more days Katie?! x


----------



## MommyKC

BB - What bad news have you heard now? :( Stay positive hun! :hugs: Everything will be fine! But I know how you feel - I keep worrying and worrying. I just want Monday to get here so I can finally KNOW what's going on!

Em - that's right, only 4 more days! AHHH!!! :rofl: :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

One of my bump buddies has to abort her baby due to a heart condition, I feel so bad for her, I just want to squeeze her and make everything better. It's so sad :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

hon everything's going to be fine, i'm sure! worrying is totally normal. i was shitting bricks before i went for my scan. wow Katie that's amazing! how is it already 4 days? x


----------



## MommyKC

BB - oh my gosh that is horrible :( There's nothing that can be done? She HAS to abort? How horrible. :cry: But seriously, cases like that are very rare. Try to stay positive! xx

And time is flying by, that's why! It seems like I wake up one day, and another week has gone by without me realizing it!


----------



## StonesWife

Aww BB stay positive, as MommyKC said those cases are rare! And if it helps I got good news at me 20 weeks scan... Maybe that'll help offset all the bad you've heard. :hugs: I'm sure everything is absolutely fine!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep, it's for his own good, he would have no quality of life.

I just want Monday over and done with then I can relax again! I have not been like this with any of my other scans, I think it's just because it's the important one!


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I just want Monday here too. I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;m going to do IF something does show up. I will probably be a wreck!
I never worried like this with my daughter even. I have no idea why. My hormones seem crazier this time around and perhaps it&#8217;s because I&#8217;ve been through it and I know what I could lose this time? :shrug:
I hate this feeling of not knowing though &#8211; Ugh, I just hope everything is perfect! Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers, toes and anything else possible crossed!


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

just got back from my 20 week scan all is well and where officially on team :blue: so happy:happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

i'll cross them all BB xx


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats Agiboma! Glad to hear everything went well!

Keep everything crossed for me too Em! The "unknown" is a scary feeling. :(


----------



## Agiboma

yes i know i certainly will keep everything crossed for you, i never knew the 20 week scan was so long OMG the sonagrapjer is like it usually takes between 40-50 min and yes it took that long, she took a lot of pictures and said he looks fine and he's a beautiful little boy and his development is normal, i could cry how happy i am right now


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Agiboma!
I've heard the scan takes a while too. My friend who is pregnant now too said her appointment lasted nearly an hour (at the same hospital I'm going to).
Which is good - Im excited about that, to be able to see my baby that long! :D
And hopefully ask questions, etc. And of course, find out the gender!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mantha

aw il keep everything crossed for u both! Im having my first n i was the same as u r bb. I had my 21 week scan on tuesday it was the most amazing thing ive ever experienced in my life :D im soso happy im having a little boy :) xx Good luck x


----------



## MrsO13

My 20 week Scan is on Monday aswell and as much as am soooo excited to see my baby boy again I am also sooooooooooooo nervous incase something is wrong, so BB I know what you mean when you say you just want it to be over with as I feel like that aswell! I hope after Monday and fingers crossed everything is good I will be able to relax a bit more!!!


----------



## Agiboma

ladies just think positive thoughts i find it works for me to calm my nerves, i am sure all your LO are just doing fine


----------



## Newt4

So i was watching a movie and there happened to be a wedding and i just broke down in tears thinking that one day my little girl is going to get married. LOL oh the hormones.


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: @ newt that is so cute


----------



## MommyKC

Newt4 said:


> So i was watching a movie and there happened to be a wedding and i just broke down in tears thinking that one day my little girl is going to get married. LOL oh the hormones.

LOL You know I was just thinking about that the other day about my daughter (18 months old)... how some day she is going to get married, and maybe have a baby of her own! It's absolutely crazy to think about it now... but I bet that day will be here before we know it! And we'll think back to when they were babies and probably bawl our eyes out at their wedding too! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Agiboma said:


> hi all
> 
> just got back from my 20 week scan all is well and where officially on team :blue: so happy:happydance:

I could be being really blind but I can't see you on the list?

Well I won't be on much this morning girls, I have my exam!:wacko:
3 Days MommyKC! :D

Does the scan really take that long? I don't think H2B realises that, he is hoping to nip from his work and nip back!


----------



## MadamRose

BB your scan will be fine, i was physically sick the morning of my 1st 20 weeks scan. I was so worried, i though i was going to turn up and that baby would have stopped growing or something. When i saw baby i was so releaved. Everything will be fine, its very rare for baby's to have something wrong with them, especially something that wont correct itself before birth :hugs: The scan is meant to take about 30mins, but if baby isnt in the right position and you have to try and get baby to move it could take longer i was there for over 2 hours the 1st time :haha: naughty Chloe
Agiboma glad your scan went well and congrats on your baby boy. 
Em my Birthday is tomorrow (the 5th ) :yipee:


----------



## laura6914

hi all 

i havent been on for a while. have been so busy. Shae had me up from 1am til 3:30 this morning kicking and turning. lol. so im feeling rather tired and moody today now. 

congrates for all who have ha scans and good luck for all who are ue to have them. 

Phillipa have a fantastic bithday tomorrow hun. do you have any plans. 

BB hope your exam today goes well hun. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks, ive not had the problem of Chole keeping me up yet. but i supose if OH has only just felt her kick ive got it to come :haha:
Hope you get more sleep tonight laura


----------



## laura6914

he is nomally really good and doesnt move at all in the night but lst night i was woken up by something else an as soon as i was up o was he and that was it then he didnt stop :haha:

only 2 weeks to go until shae is viable :yipee: what a milestone.


----------



## Agiboma

ty everyone, gl bb today


----------



## EmandBub

i'm crossing everything for everyone, don't you worry x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya, nice he was moving so much for you, but not so late at night. Chloe is having a little party right this second lol, don't know why all of a sudden :haha:
Yes you are close to being viable laura :yipee: 
I only have 1 week 5days until im viable im so excited it think its like one of the final big milestones other than 3rd trimester and baby actually being born :D


----------



## Agiboma

i agree completely due


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I've had my exam and I think it went ok but I said that last time too and failed! :rofl: Who know's? Fingers crossed!

It's absolutly roasting today, I'm so tired from the heat!


----------



## MadamRose

Ive not been outside yet other than to do my washing so dont know about the heat yet :haha:
Im glad you think the exam went well fingers crossed


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I've had some drafts made up for a personalised car sign for Father's Day for H2B, which do you think is best?

I don't think I'm that keen on the 2nd one though:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







0306D1-1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









0306D2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 0









0306D3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: @ bb u r 2 funny, its hot over here, im gonna stay indoors with AC all day:thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why am I funny? :lol:


----------



## KittyVentura

:( Ladies I'm ill!

Everyone at work has been coughing and spluttering around me and now I ache all over, headache, sore throat etc. Damn bugs.

Oh well... weekend soon! Wahooo xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's not nice! :(


----------



## Clartylou

Can I be moved from 9th to the 7th and we're expecting a girl (or so our sonographer tells us lol)


----------



## WantaBelly

Hello Ladies...........Haven't been on for awhile as my father has been in the hospital. I had a scan at 21 weeks and everything looked good but I'm a little concerned about the babys size. Was anyone else told how much their little one weighed at 21 weeks? He weighs a little over a pound already....... I'm afraid of him being Big as hes my 6th child and they have just gotten bigger, plus its a Boy and my last 4 were girls.


----------



## MommyKC

Morning ladies! :hi:

BB - glad your exam went well, or at least you think it did. And I KNOW... only 3 more days until our scans!!! YAY! :yipee: I cannot wait! And from what I&#8217;ve heard the scans do take a while. They are the longest out of the scans anyway. And it depends on the technician and how much time they spend with you but there are quite a few measurements they have to take.

KittyVentura&#8230; Im sorry to hear you&#8217;re sick. :( I just got over a nasty bug a few weeks ago, I had it for nearly two weeks! So I know how you feel. Being sick while pregnant is no fun at all! :wacko:

And to those of you who don&#8217;t like the heat&#8230; I LOVE IT! :haha: I wouldn&#8217;t trade this gorgeous weather for anything! Crazy ladies! :rofl:

Wantabelly &#8211; I hope everything is okay with your father. And I wouldn&#8217;t worry about your baby&#8217;s size. If they are going by ultrasound measurements, they are just estimates. I was told all throughout my pregnancy with my daughter that she was going to be big, and was always measuring 2-3 weeks ahead (in 2nd and 3rd trimester ultrasound) so I panicked, but she was only 7lbs 11oz when she was born which is completely average and perfect! So try not to worry! :hugs:

So hubby felt Pumpkin kick last night! It was awesome! He&#8217;s been kicking a lot in there! I can&#8217;t wait until he gets stronger and I can actually start making out his body parts and what not! :D

I hope all is well with everyone and Happy Friday (thank goodness!) xx


----------



## MadamRose

I like the 1st or 3rd one BB i def dont like the middle one im afraid.
Kitty i hope you feel better soon, have a nice relaxing weekend :hug:
I don't think its too bad here about perfect i dont think i want it much hotter tbh especially when im bigger
Wannabelly i wouldnt worry about baby's size. i didnt even get told weight of my baby at this scan.
hope everyone has a good weekend :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Just got back from my scan and were having a ...............BOY :happydance:

Gotta go back for a rescan next thursday because he wouldnt stop moving so she could take measurments propley :) 

Congrats to everyone who been for there scan and found out what theyre having !! 

xx


----------



## going_crazy

Congrats on team :blue: Steffy ! xxxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Thankuuu im so happy really thought i was having a girl up until about a week ago :) been shopping and bought some really cute blue things ! 

Mommykc and em not long until youre scan now :) woohoo 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on team :blue: steffy
Like Chloe he obviously wants you to see him again so played up :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats steffy and welcome to team blue


----------



## MadamRose

Im emotional wreck tonight, cant stop thinking of my angel baby, who was concieved on my birthday last year, this would of been the 1st birthday him/her shared with us. And the hormones are making it even worse :cry:


----------



## MommyKC

Congrats being on team :blue: Steffy! That&#8217;s so exciting!

And thanks! It&#8217;s actually BrunetteBimbo and I going for scans Monday. I can&#8217;t wait! :happydance:

And Im so sorry Phillippa that you're having a bad night. :( Just try to stay positive for the sake of the little girl inside of you now. :hugs: And those hormones can really do a number on us sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i just want OH to come a give me a hug but he wont he home from work until 11. I can see him trying to get me to open one of my pressies early to make me feel better. Yes i hate hormones sometimes :(
i know Chloe will be fine.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Dont be down Due#1... you have a very healthy beautful lil lady growing inside you & its your bday soon :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday Phillippa!
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:3qgPJbA6GGN41M:https://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg202/eda199/hi5-comments/happy-birthday/06.jpg

I'm sorry your not feeling great, it must be hard, concentrate on your beautiful little girl that you are carrying now, I'm thinking she must be a very special gift from your Angel. :D

I hope you have an amazing day today! Congrats on being legal! :rofl: I got absolutly hammered on my 18th! I actually don't remember much!

2 Days MommyKC!!!:happydance: How brill for your hubby to feel baby! My H2B felt Bean at exactly 19 weeks too! :D

Congrats on :blue: Steffy! :D Isn't it amazing knowing that the little baby growing inside you is actually a person!!? I think knowing the sex makes it all more real!

Agiboma, what's your due date? I must be blind but I can't see you on the first page!!

I'm 20 weeks today, half way there!!! Counting down instead of up begins!! This means our wedding is only 11 weeks to go aswell!! :shock: OMG! I can not wait to marry H2B! I love him sooooooooooo much!


----------



## Steffyxx

Thanks everyone :) also got told i have an anterior placenta which is why i cant feel baby kicking as much which has put my mind at rest but still annoying grr lol 

OOOPS you and brunettebimbo lol proves how lazy i can be with reading the thread sometimes hehe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHILLIPA sorry youre feeling down hun:hugs: 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## subaru555

Hey hun I've got an anterior placenta too! If I didn't I think I'd be wounded as he still kicks quite strong :haha:

Two weeks today till our wedding :wohoo: Shame DF is still on the rigs just now. I suppose the :sex: will be great when he comes home !!:rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hey lovely ladies. 

My jeans and skirt from Ebay arrived today. Hooray. Human clothes xx


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all,

WOW how hot is it today?????
Happy birthday Phillipa, hope your having a lovely day. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Happy birthday Phillippa! You're getting old. :rofl: jk 
i'm sorry you're feeling down. wish i could give you a hug hon 
good luck to all who have scans on monday! bet you can't wait xx


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

happy b-day phillipa

brunetbimbo btw u think your name is so funny it makes me giggle, my due date is oct. 25


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks for all the b'day wishes
feeling better today, spoke to OH and he cheered me up.
Spend an hour down my local health centre today though, as i was just stood there and went all dizzy and blacked out. So had to get BP and everything cheaked. She said they were find and its properly i fainted because of the heat, she said keep topped up with more fluids. So now are that this mornings im now gonna enjoy myself :happydance:


----------



## lcrpjc

Hello,
Can I be added please, EDD 6th, waiting to find out sex till birth :)


----------



## juless

I finally had my first ultrasound on Monday! Things look good! The baby was very active! Here's the picture! It looks like baby has their hand up next to their mouth and you can see the little fingerprints! Most people are guessing girl with me! We'll find out the gender at the 3D scan on July 10th and I CAN'T wait!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/juless231/baby.jpg


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh i cant beleive that was your 1st scan such a wait glad everything is well, lovely pic. hope you get to find out the sex in July x


----------



## juless

Thanks! Ya, we only get one scan our whole pregnancy here... though if you're willing to pay you can get the 3D scan and they'll tell you the gender. :) (They won't tell us the gender here at the hospital scans...)


----------



## Agiboma

wow, it Ontario we get 3 scans minimum, i get on e scan every month


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just wanted to pop on and say hello!

BB - I KNOW! Only two more days! YAY! :yipee: It was really awesome that hubby felt bubs move too... now it should just get better and better! :D

Happy Birthday Phillippa! I hope you had a nice day!

xx


----------



## MrsO13

Pointless post but:

:happydance::happydance: Thats me 20 weeks, can now begin to count down to baby arriving :happydance::happydance:
Also looking forward to Monday for my 20 week scan, excited and nervous! Good Luck to the other girls who have there scans on Monday aswell, only 2 more sleeps :flower: Will be back online on Monday to see how everyone got on.

xx


----------



## SophiasMummy

can i be added im due 20th oct. dunno if boy or girl yet hopefully find out on tuesday xx


----------



## Agiboma

:happydance:i'm 20 weeks tommorrow YEAH, half way their, cervical stitch gets removed @ 37 weeks so 4 months to go YEAH :thumbup:


----------



## j2010

im due 23rd oct, find out sex on tuesday :)


----------



## going_crazy

:hi: Hi Everyone!!! Hope all having a good weekend?

Really pointless (again) from me, but.............
YAY! :yipee: My ticker has moved up to the next box!!!

Apart from that, I have nothing really new to report - only that I feel failed by my healthcare team.... They don't give out the same advice OR the same information. Even the different NHS websites give out different information :dohh:
My GP is telling me one thing, the hospital telling me something COMPLETELY different, and my midwife not wanting to get involved! :saywhat:!!!!!

So, I've decided to make my own decisions based on what little information I do have, and hope for the best - I've also made a note in my pregnancy notes saying I'm getting so much different information that I'm making my own decisions! I just hope I'm making the right ones! I'm more inclined to listen to my GP as he has known me the longest!

Anyway! 

Congrats to all that have had their scans and found out the sex, congrats to all those strong enough to stay on team :yellow: and good luck for all those with scans coming up!
I'm sure I saw it was someones birthday on here this weekend, so Happy Birthday to you - hope you had a good one! :cake:
Sorry if I've left anyone out - I'm a little too lazy to look through all the posts :blush:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi girls. Its been so long since i've been in this thread as we moved house on 29 April and only got broadband back tailend of last wk! There's way too much to catch up on so pls forgive me if I just congratulate you all on getting this far, on your scans, finding out which team you're on, etc etc. 

I'm 22 wks now, feels so nice to be over halfway. I did have a little scare last weekend as started spotting again after a small bleed so had to go in for monitoring for a few hrs, but all is fine now thank goodness, HB was great and i'm feeling tonnes of movement. We have now had our scan too and all was well apart from a slightly low lying placenta, so i've gotta go back for a scan at 35 wks. Good news is we found out we're on team :pink: This means my prediction was wrong though, so pls can you update for me BB. Thanks. 

xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All!
Haven't been in here for a while, but wanted to let y'all know we found out we're having a BOY! Yay!
Exciting times. I'll go look at our due date list to see how many girls vs boys are in the bunch


----------



## MommyKC

BeanieBaby... Im glad to hear everything is okay and congrats on being on team :pink:!!!
Very exciting! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Hibiscus... congrats to you too on team :blue:!!! I find out tomorrow!!! :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

wow the thread is dead today.. hope everyone and bumpys are doing well! Good luck tomorrow Katie and whoever else is having their scans tomorrow/today! x


----------



## MommyKC

Hey Em!
Yeah I find that weekends are a very slow time for B&B!
And thanks! I cannot wait - mostly to make sure baby is okay and obviously to find out what team we're on!!!! :yipee:


I hope all is well with you and baby girl too!

Have a good night!!! :hi::sleep:


----------



## Agiboma

hi all


hibicus- congrats on team blue

mommykc, gl tommorow cant wait for your update

everyone else doing scans tommorrow best of luck and cant wait to hear your good news


----------



## EmandBub

i'll bet! hope baba's fine and safe in there hon! i can't seem to sleep atm :rofl: it's a shame though! i'm so tired x


----------



## brunettebimbo

EmandBub said:


> wow the thread is dead today.. hope everyone and bumpys are doing well! Good luck tomorrow Katie and whoever else is having their scans tomorrow/today! x

Some stalker you are :cry:

Well it's scan day and I am officially shitting a brick! Bean didn't move much yesterday and has kicked once today which is really unnerving, I just keep telling myself it's not normal to have regular movements until 26 weeks! I woke up and convinced myself something was wrong so I got the doppler out, I cried when I found his heartbeat.

Well we had a great weekend, we pottered around on Saturday in town doing little jobs, we met our friends for breakfast at Sainsburys and then went to the circus in the evening which was brill, it's so nice spending quality time just us two so we are making the most of it now! :D

Sunday was our Pup's 2nd birthday so I got up and made Me, H2B and our Birthday Pup a fry up! :rofl: We where supposed to be going through to Blackpool to see my Dad but he cancelled so I was upset, H2B then dragged me out for the day to cheer me up! We ended up in Blackpool anyway and spend £100 in Primark! :rofl: Was really good, I've got loads of summer clothes now, H2B got some nice stuff and we got Bean loads of stuff! Girls who are on Team :blue: and want clothes that are NOT blue go to Primark! We got him a gorgeous outfit, it's got creamy brown combats and a cream top with orange, green, yellow sleeves! So nice :)

I hope your all ok!

I've updated the front page, congrats to everyone who has found out the sex!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sat crying my eyes out:cry:
H2B has just rang me and said that his work has broken down so he can't make it to the scan so I need to change the scan day but I can't :cry: I can't wait any longer, I've barely felt him move since Saturday and I'm terrified. I've told him this and he said I'm not to worry, baby is fine but I can't help it.
Why me!!? FFS!


----------



## Agiboma

gl on your scan today bb i am sure all is well, thxx for updating front page


----------



## Agiboma

sometimes they have slow days, my lo hardly kicked on saturday but he has made up for it already, please dont worry and try to take it easy, this positive energy will help your little one


----------



## brunettebimbo

Easier said than done :(

FFS I'm still sat crying, I start work at 8.15 and it's 7.30! I look a bloody mess and haven't even started to get ready yet!


----------



## laura6914

havent been on much, have been luring but didnt feel like i had anythign relevant to post. 

had to post for your BB. huge hugs hunny. have you got someone else who can go to the scan with you for support. Its just nerves hunny. Im further gone than you and some days i dont feel my little man at all. Then some days he dont stop. I havent felt him for about 2 days really. I think he is lying more towards my back. What im sying is there is still so much space in there for LO to move about. As you rightly say movements wont get more regular until about 24-26 weeks. Chin up hun, all will be perfectly fine. :hugs:

What time is your scan?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's at 2.55 but I very much doubt H2B will make it.

He has said to go with my best friend as he probably won't be able to re-schedule until next week and he doesn't want me worrying that long.

I just don't feel pregnant :(

I'm not cancelling it in the hope he will make it and I have my best friend on standby just incase!

I can't afford it but I have £350 in savings so I am going to book a 4D scan in a couple of weeks for H2B to see Bean!


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny honestly what your feeling is totally normal there are days i diont feel pregnant at all but i know everything si fine and when i have a panick attack OH reals me back in. 

Fingers cross Oh can make it to the scan so you dont have to fork out all that money again. 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

brunnetebimbo -:hugs: big hugs to you dont worry yourself im sure things will turn out right drink lots of lucazade and who knows you might get another scan like me because bubs wont stop moving around to get the measurments lol 

I was also panicking because i couldnt feel baby much but turns out i had an anterior placenta so i wont be able to feel much as its blocking it so could be 
anything hun :) 

MOMMY KC - YEY youre scan today too good luck and cant wait for the update :) 

Hows everyone else doing? im still coming to terms with having a lil man :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: I was thinking that if he is naughty I can get a re scan!

I'm booking a 4D scan in 6 weeks as an early birthday present for H2B, his birthday is in 9 weeks! That seemed to cheer him up :)

Suppose I btter go to work now! I was supposed to start 40 minutes ago!


----------



## Steffyxx

:) aww thats really sweet well good luck hun xx


----------



## EmandBub

omgg sorry BB! I totally forgot, i admit i'm a rubbish stalker. good luck to both of you today! i'm sure everything will be just fine. hope your husband makes it today, though i think doing a 4D scan for his birthday will more than make up for it. xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww sorry to hear he can't make it to this scan BB. But the 4D scan would be a lovely present for him. I want to treat myself to one, but OH dosen't and if he won't come i won't have one. 
I wasnt even getting movement everyday when i had my scan, and didnt feel very pregnant. Even this weekend i didnt feel her kick for 2 days. She just became very active this morning, so sometimes they are still pretty lazy, especially when its hot they sleep more i was told x Im sure your scan will go perfect today
Kate hope your scan goes really well also, im so excited to find out if you were right and are having a boy or not :D
Had an amazing birthday and an amazing trip to London. However the London trip was very tireing so only just woken up. 8 hours walking round London, and museums and to tourist areas and on the underground is very tiring especially when 22 weeks pregnant, i wouldnt have like to do it if i was much further on.
How was everyone elses weeks?


----------



## Steffyxx

OOO i LOVE london me and OH went for a weekend away just before i fell pregnant and it was ace stayed in a 5 star hotel :) what did you get upto when you were there ? we went to london dungeons and the walk through bit was AMAZIN 

but yeah i agree its tiring and i deffinatley wouldnt want to go while i was preggo with ppl pushing and shoving on the tube ! 

x


----------



## MadamRose

We did loads, the science museum, natural history museum, imperal war museum, walked past houses of parliment, went to see the horse guards, trafalger square, walked down the embankment, walked down past downing street. Went to Harrods and got Chloe her 1st bear :yipee: only cost £9 and its pink and smells of strawberries, we are gonna have it as her 1st bear but keep it nice as a keep sake one. 
People were quite good on the tube didnt push 2 much, but i got a bit peeved that my OH had to ask for me to be given the priority seat, even with the signs saying its for children, elderly or people who are pregnant. 
I couldnt have gone much later in my pregnancy, you realised how much water you do between places but not round the museums as well, we must have done loads


----------



## Steffyxx

sounds like u had a fab weekend :) ohhh i would have loved to have gone and had a nosey at the baby things in harrods although i must admit i felt a little out of place in there lol


----------



## MadamRose

They actually have the bears in the arcade, which is the part for all the tourists its the only bit we really went to.
We didnt look at the actual baby stuff.
Yes was nice busy day though as had 2 get up at 6.30 on the sunday to get to the trian startion by 8, and didnt get back home until 10.30pm. And On the sat i had bbq in the evening at home so didnt get to bed until 11pm


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm sat crying my eyes out:cry:
> H2B has just rang me and said that his work has broken down so he can't make it to the scan so I need to change the scan day but I can't :cry: I can't wait any longer, I've barely felt him move since Saturday and I'm terrified. I've told him this and he said I'm not to worry, baby is fine but I can't help it.
> Why me!!? FFS!

Aww hun Im sorry he can't make it. :(
:hugs: I have several friends who's OH's couldnt make it to their scans either... it sucks, but just make sure you get lots of pictures! I think you NEED to go to put your mind at ease. :hugs:
And it's VERY normal to babies to have slow days, especially at this point in pregnancy. Try not to worry, Im sure he's perfectly fine! Just having a lazy day!

So you probably went by now, if I'm counting the time difference right? How did it go?????


----------



## MommyKC

I just wanted to say good morning/afternoon to the rest of you ladies!
Im off to my scan in about 3.5 hours! I cannot wait! I will update you all when I get home but all of you UK ladies will be in bed by then I imagine (6pm-ish my time = 11pm your time?)! :haha:

AHHHH! I cannot wait... seriously, Im going INSANE right now and Im at work! :wacko: I can barely sit still!!!! :yipee:

Thanks everyone for all of the well wishes too! :hugs:
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Worrying over!!! The sonographer said he is 150% sure is a boy and all his measurements are correct and he is perfect! :mrgreen:

It feels like a HUGE weight has been lifted from my shoulders!:happydance:

He was in a different position AGAIN, he is so funny! :lol: He had his bum in the air, head down and feet crossed at the ankles! He wouldn't look at the screen long enough to take a picture, naughty baby :lol:

I have got a picture but the sonographer had to take it at the side of my belly so it's a bit blurred but he did try! It was so relaxed, it's the same guy that has done my private scans and talked me through everything as he went and showed me his heart etc. 

My friend just text me saying "I must look a right idiot, I'm walking home with the biggest smile on my face" :D

MommyKC, Facebook me after your scan!! Hope everything goes well and baby cooperates! :D


----------



## aurora

ooo BB you have a naughty baby like me. lol We ended up at the 3d scan for over an hour and a half. Since I live sooo far away (I'm on holiday) and it was her last appointment of the day..she stayed that long for me. It took over an hour and lots of tricks to get her hands away from her face, and her flipped over, when we finally got that, she started arching her head back. lol
Not to mention, flipping us the bird constantly, seeming to laugh, showing us her bum non stop...it was hilarious!
At the 19 week scan the guy almost couldn't get her heart rate, she wouldn't sit still long enough!


----------



## MommyKC

BB - YAYYY!!!! I knew everything would be fine! :yipee:
Im so happy for you! And Im glad you can BREATHE NOW!!!! :hugs:

I will facebook you for sure! I leave in less than 2 hours for mine! I cannot WAIT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsO13

Had my 20 week scan and she confirmed its def a boy lol we were starting to panic incase the gender scan was wrong haha as we have bught sooooo much boys stuff! Our gorgeous baby is just perfect and measuring correct for his age. Was so lovely to see him again, but also relieved to know that he is ok and everything is normal.

BB glad your scan went well :D MommyKC Good Luck for yours later :D

xx


----------



## silver_penny

I've still got 18+ weeks until I find out what my baby is! All I know (or rather hope) is that its human :haha: Baby loves to kick me at night, which I can see might be a problem a little later on when the kicks get even stronger. I don't get the best sleep as it is, cause my LO still wakes up for feeds during the night. It's still hard to believe that I only have a little over 4 months left until baby arrives!


----------



## Agiboma

BB i am so happy for you, my LO was also in the same position for most of the scan, i think he flipped over to show us his bum because the sonographer was so firm lol, but its so nice seeing them and knowing all is well


----------



## EmandBub

aww i'm so excited for you Kate! i'm sure everything will be fine. BB that's great news hon! :hugs: glad everything went well loverly. xx


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies!!

Thought I would post as havent done for a while and read through everything but now forgot it all hahaha so ....

Congrats everyone who have had scans and finding out what team they are on and good luck for those to come!! :happydance:

Hope we are all ok!!, I have a docs appt booked for weds as I think I may have pubic symphasis disorder.

Dont know the ins and outs of what it is but I have a friend who had this and all our symptoms match up, im in agony when walking and turning in bed around the tops of my legs, hips and pubic area!!

The pain in my pubic area feels like it should hurt if I touch it but doesnt?! very weird to explain but so painful.
I hate to moan and have had a perfect pregnancy so far so not at all bothered just soooo painful at times ..

Has anyone else got this??

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds really painful! :(

Luckily I haven't had this!

Hope you get sorted soon :)


----------



## wilsonbaby

Hi all, haven't been on this in ages, been so busy then away on holiday which was great - nice & relaxing away from work. Had our 20 week scan today and everything was fine except the baby was breech & didn't move while they did the scan, and head is slightly 'dolicephalic', sonographer said there was nothing to worry about and we'll have another scan in 4 weeks to check the growth of the head, but obviously now I'm worried that the baby won't move from the breech position.... Anyone else had anything like this? Can't find too much info by googleing it... Thanks!


----------



## Agiboma

idk about breach but congrats on scab


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!!!!
Well I had my scan earlier and baby is great!!! I have a slightly low-lying placenta but it's high enough, that even if I was fullterm NOW I would be able to deliver naturally, which is great! So by the time I actually am full term, the placenta should have moved up even more out of the way! :D
And, I'm on team.....
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...........................
...............................:pink:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was totally wrong! :haha: I was so sure this one way a boy!!!! But I couldn't be happier. Hubby is a little bummed, as he really wanted a boy this time, but he's happy too. I loved having my little princess the first time so it will be just as special the second time around!!!
YAY!! :yipee:

Here are some pics of the scan:

Waving Hello


Side View


Another Side View


Little Foot :)


----------



## Agiboma

congrats mommy kc so happy for you and wonderful pics


----------



## silver_penny

wow, those are some great pics! So clear!


----------



## Newt4

Wow those pics rock! Congrats on team pink. I also thought i was having a boy but now im super happy about having a little girl.


----------



## spiceeb

hi there i'm newish to this. i am due my little boy on 9th oct. can you please add me?:thumbup:

i already have 2 children called Libby and Leo both born march 9th but lib was 2007 and leo was 2009 lol. only i could pull off having two children born on same day just 2 years apart.

i live in uk and i am 29 years old and married to scott.:wohoo:

we have had 2 previous loses.

1st at 12 weeks (found out at scan):angel:
2nd at 5 weeks (immediatley after 1st):angel:

:bfp: on 27th january 2010


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats MommyKC! Your pictures are brilliant! My little boy was naughty so couldn't get a decent picture! :(

Heres mine -
 



Attached Files:







Little Man - 7th June 2010 - 20Week 2 Days.jpg
File size: 149.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Steffyxx

Yey on ur lil princess mommy kc :) 

and on youre confirmation its a boy brunettebimbo glad everything went well :)

I dont know if any of you read the thread about the genders yesterday but a girl had been told at 2 nhs scans she was 90% having a boy then went for a baby bond gender scan to be told its 100 % a girl :shrug: this has really started to get me thinking about buying blue things as they only told me 70 % 



xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo tricky one. Have you had it confirmed?

There is no doubt whatsoever that ours is a boy, wish I had a potty shot! :rofl:

I'm confused about his kicks :wacko: At the scan he had his bum in the air but his feet crossed at the ankles and his head in my pelvis yet I feel kicks low down and up by my belly button. Is he doing acrobats in there? :lol: I just can't see how he can kick in both those places in that position!?


----------



## laura6914

mommmymc, congrates on :pink: bump hun. glad all is well. 

BB- glad everyhting went well to, and that you can relax a little now. 

Sawe my bump move last night so did the OH. my little man was kicking about for a good half an hour. Every time he did me and Phil couldnt help but laugh :haha:


----------



## laura6914

we posted at the same time BB, may be he is kicking and punching :wacko:


----------



## Steffyxx

Maybe hes headbutting you lol 

The women told me she was about 70% sure it was a boy but although i thought i saw boys bits have heard girls are swollen at that gestation and can get mixed up ahhh confused dont know what to think now lol :) got another scan on thursday to carry on with measurments so hopefully well be able to get another 100 % 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

omgg Katie! Congrats on team :pink:.. again. I'm so happy for you! the pictures are beautiful xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

laura6914 said:


> we posted at the same time BB, may be he is kicking and punching :wacko:


:lol: As always!

Yeh probably, I honestly don't care what part of it is aslong as he is moving and is ok! :D

It's amazing seeing baby from outside isn't it? I've seen Bean a couple of times :)

Fingers crossed they will confirm on Thursday Steffy!


----------



## mummygiraffe

woo-just found out my prediction and gut feeling was right, could update me to a :pink: stork!!


----------



## MadamRose

Glad everything went well BB and Kate
BB im glad everything is ok with him, but sorry to hear he was being a little monkey. The picture is still very nice though.
Kate i can't beleive you were wrong bless yor princess being called a he all this time :rofl:
Sorry i aint been on much, i had an exam this morning so was revising etc. 2down 5 to go :( However all throught the exam Chloe wouldnt stop kicking which was really nice
I can't beleive i turn 23 weeks tomorrow, then i will be 1week away from being viable :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on your :pink: bump mummygiraffe


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats mommykc on :pink: :D


----------



## MadamRose

Here is the strawberry smelling bear we brought
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Clothes/Teddy.jpg


----------



## Agiboma

congrats mommy giraffe and mommy kc, way 2 go


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks everyone for the Congrats!!! I really appreciate it! :hugs:
And Phillippa, trust me, noone is more shocked than I am! I feel so bad calling her a "he" all this time. :( But Im sure she didn't mind. :haha: And now that I know, I can make it right! And start thinking of names! All I had thought of was boys names so now I'm back at square one!
I can't wait to meet her now, and see if she looks like my first daughter or completely different!
And I'm really impressed how the pictures turned out too! Much better than I thought they would! :D


----------



## MadamRose

aww have you got no idea of names at all. Did you have any names when naming your last daughter that you liked but didnt chose, maybe start with them?
Aww im sure she wont mind its not like she know the diffrence yet :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

MommyKC - I had the same issue. We'd thought of some girl names and I'd won OH over to the name Darcy and then it's a boy. Lol!

I think Dexter, Oscar and Logan are our wining 3 potentials at the moment... he's still insisting Noah is a no-no! Poo xxx


----------



## MommyKC

KittyVentura - I know exactly what you mean! We had tonnes of boys names. Now I'm stuck!

And Phillippa... we honestly have NO names yet! :( Which sucks because I want to name her ASAP! I like having the name picked right away so I can think of her as little person instead of a nameless baby. But my hubby is SOOO picky! The only names he liked when picking our first daughters name was Kairi (changed it to Kyree) and he didn't mind Grace. So her name is Kyree Grace. :rofl: We used all the names that he liked in one shot! So now we have no idea. There are lots of names I like, but my hubby doesnt like any of them!

I'm really going to have to start researching!!!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thinks like you will be doing a lot of research if you OH is that picky :haha:
I know what you mean about naming them as early as you can as you can call them by their name and they do feel like a little person :D


----------



## Steffyxx

phillipa that bear is adorable ! Im still trying to have my way with OH with names i want lewis sean smith but he is having none of it lol ! 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i think its a lovely name, im so glad me and OH were able to agree


----------



## EmandBub

guys i have a problem. :( OH doesn't like Isabel Grace so i'm trying to come up with a name we both love.
why does it have to be so hard? xx


----------



## MadamRose

Have i missed something are you and FOB back together? Aww im sure you will come up with something maybe a compramise have one name each you both like?


----------



## KittyVentura

Honestly some days I feel like hitting my OH on the head and saying "FFS... I have to carry the baby and give birth to the baby... let me choose the goddamn name"... you could try that approach Em. Lol xx


----------



## MommyKC

KittyVentura said:


> Honestly some days I feel like hitting my OH on the head and saying "FFS... I have to carry the baby and give birth to the baby... let me choose the goddamn name"... you could try that approach Em. Lol xx

:rofl: I AGREE! I know whatever name I choose would be nice, why can't hubby just accept it?
I don't get why they are so damn picky!!!! Ugh! :dohh:


----------



## EmandBub

lmao! :rofl: Yeah Phillippa! For a bit now. ;)
I've tried! But he's so picky. He doesn't like anything I suggested so far. One he really likes is Honey though. To me, it sounds like a dog.. and i don't mean that in a harsh way.. it's just there's no way i'm calling my daughter Honey. xx


----------



## Agiboma

honey :haha: i like your name better i think its cute,give him time maybe it will grow on him


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i like the name you have chosen. how about having it as 2 middle names and jointly chosing at 1st name? Tell him to stop eing so picky
I cant beleive i missed you being hack togather :blush:


----------



## MommyKC

Em... yeah, I like Isabel Grace! Honey sounds like a stripper or something, as bad as that sounds. :( No offence whatsoever! Maybe Isabel will grow on him? :shrug: Men are funny sometimes!

Names I liked before were Natalie and Tayla. Hubby hates them both. :(

And Phillippa... geesh where have you been? :rofl: Just kidding! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

natalie and tayla are both beautiful names imo


----------



## MadamRose

i feel really bad that i did know :cry:
I love Tayla but i shouldnt be being nice to you as you are being a bully Kate just because i missed some news :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Agiboma... tell that to my husband!!! :rofl: Stubborn man!

And Phillippa... I'm sorry, please forgive me?? :flower: lol


----------



## MadamRose

its ok i was joking anyway i forgive you :flower:
I have 120 days left of my pregnancy :wohoo: it feels like nothing TBH :D


----------



## Newt4

I think we our leaning towards Anna, but I think its too simple for our simple last name. I like Elyza but hubby doesnt like it.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww it is quite a scary desicion in a way as its your babys name for life


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa... I know, time is going fast! I have 142ish days until this baby is here, and in the grand scheme of things, thats not long at ALL! And they will be here before we know it, trust me! ;)

Yeah it is hard naming a baby. It's not like just naming a pet or something either. This is a child and they are their own person. You dont want to name them something they will be teased about, or absolutely hate then they're older. It's a tough decision! :wacko:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly
Another question to you sorry kate, its just you have had a daugther before, how long after you felt kicks for the outside did you get to see your belly move?


----------



## Kay0102

Just butting in we have chosen 

Noah Thomas for a boy and ....
either Gracie Mai OR Lillia Mai for a girl

Due#1 dont know if its of any interest but we dont know what we are having and I have just starting seeing kicks from outside by using the doppler as I think think he or she likes it lol, only ever see it kick from outside at moment when I use that
xx


----------



## Newt4

Im having a girl and have been seeing kicks since 18weeks(small belly flutters). Now i see rolling and jabbing all the time.


----------



## EmandBub

Maybe i should just name her peanut and be done with it? :rofl: 
lmao! awww Phillippa, don't feel bad! it's fine! xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes thats very intresting thanks kay, now OH has felt her what i most want is to see them. I bet its strange seeing them when the doppler is there. i think it will shock me. She has been so acitve today and im not feeling to good so might have a bath in a bit not sure whether lying down might do the trick, however knwoing my luck she will sleep when im in the bath. But im pretty sure today ive had at least one movement every hour when ive been sat down, didnt feel them while i was walking though.
Love the names also :D


----------



## MadamRose

Newt4 said:


> Im having a girl and have been seeing kicks since 18weeks(small belly flutters). Now i see rolling and jabbing all the time.

Aww you lucky thing, i think mine will be later than a few peoples as i have an anterior placenta


----------



## MommyKC

I started seeing my belly move about 1-2 weeks after I felt it from the outside.

This time, I felt it from the outside about a week ago and I can already see my belly move if I sit quietly and stare at it. Once you reach like 30 weeks or so, then you're belly REALLY starts moving and shifting around all the time... but soon, you should be able to see your belly twitch and bounce a little bit when baby kicks! :)


----------



## Newt4

My cat had a nap on my tummy last night and she was kicking him like crazy. My cat just looked and me with the weirdest look and then left.


----------



## MommyKC

Kay0102 said:


> Just butting in we have chosen
> 
> Noah Thomas for a boy and ....
> either Gracie Mai OR Lillia Mai for a girl

Aww I love both of those names!!! :)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hopefilly i will start to get the little ones soon, now i really cant wait to get t 30 weeks to see big movements. You see all these picutes of actual feet in bellies etc whats the chances of actually ever seeing this?


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa.. definitely lay on your back, with your head propped up. That's when I can see my belly move the most! :D


----------



## MommyKC

You won't actually see the shape of a foot... that's fairly unrealistic. But you should be able to see bulges sticking out of your tummy when baby kicks or punches... and sometimes your entire belly will move around! Like an alien is in there. Your tummy may go from round, to oval shaped, and back to round... from baby rolling around! :D


----------



## MadamRose

ok thanks very much kate might just have to try it now why she is active :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

I love everybody's name choices! come to think of it Katie, Honey does sound slightly stripper-ish. :rofl: x


----------



## MadamRose

I think i saw it, does it look like you belly kinda popping really quickly if the makes sense?
as if so i saw it.


----------



## EmandBub

I want to see her kick :( xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya you will do soon :hugs: do you know where you placenta is?


----------



## EmandBub

on the front of my uterus. :) xx


----------



## MadamRose

That might be why, as it means it shelters babys kicks so you dont get much as early. I have the same as i was behind many people with placentas at the back. So i wouldnt worry about it. If you can feel her from the outside do what kate said and lie down and poke her to get her moving. The lying down and a few taps did it for me :D


----------



## EmandBub

thanks Phillippa! :hugs: i can't wait to see her. 4 months is too far away! :rofl: xx


----------



## MadamRose

I know it feels like a life time, on a positive note is isnt quite 4months as its gone past the 6th now :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

oh yeah it's the 8th! sorry, been so focused on exams i've not even noticed :rofl: xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i know what you mean, how many have you had, ive had 2 still 5 more to go :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

oh dear let me count :rofl: i've had 3 written exams and i only have one left atm though! 
i've also had a listening exam, an oral exam and then an art exam aswell.
wow 5? seriously?
what ones you still got left to do? x


----------



## MadamRose

ive done sociology, still got biology X2, geographyX2 and genral studies to do :cry:
How do you think your exams are going?


----------



## KittyVentura

I was just in the bath led down and lovingly putting water over my bump (thinking... "wow... I look so serene right now... wish someone could see me" lol) and panda started kicking really hard and it made the water in my abyss of a belly button look like that bit on Jurassic Park when the T-rex walks and they see it in the glass of water.

Made me chuckle!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww how cute. I cant beleive im getting kicks again. Im pretty sure im getting them about every hour


----------



## KittyVentura

Chloe's practicing for tap dancing perhaps?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i think maybe shes gonna be a dancer? I was really active when my mum was expecting me


----------



## MommyKC

Aww Phillippa Im glad you saw your belly move!
And KittyVentura&#8230; that&#8217;s really cute, your comparison to Jurassic Park! :rofl:

Sorry ladies, I&#8217;ve been slacking and dropping in and out of conversations today. It has been SO busy at work &#8211; my B&B screen has been minimized for most of the day! I feel like I can barely get two minutes to breathe today. I didn&#8217;t even take my lunch until 2pm today, I was STARVING! :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya hun done over work :hug: I hate days when they are really full and you cant stop
Yes i think it was her making my belly move :happydance:
I was gonna go for a bath but dont know if i can be bothered.


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Phillippa. Its been an awful day at work. :( :hugs: I just want to go home... just 2 hours to go!!!! :wacko:

Yeah I found I didn't feel that much movement in the bath until I was further along. Right now, I feel the most while at work, sitting at the computer desk quietly... or while laying down.
And I agree... I feel her move about every 1-2 hours now! I dont remember feeling Kyree move this often until I was 25 weeks or so. But I LOVE it!!! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

I think its about every hour, and today is the 1st time so i wont get my hopes up it will always be like this, when should you start to count your kicks?
Aww i hope your day gets better and role on 2 hours for you :D


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah no kidding! It feels like it should be Friday already! :haha:

You don't start doing kick counts until 28 weeks. :)


----------



## MadamRose

Ok thanks :D
Yes i know what you mean i need a major rest think i might have a lazy day tomorrow


----------



## MommyKC

I wish I could have a lazy day tomorrow. :(

Ugh Im having such a hard time finding a name... I keep texting my hubby suggesting them and he turns them ALL down!!! :growlmad:


----------



## miamia34

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I agreed to take over this thread in Second Trimester for buttonnose82 and Mrs_N. I know I am 2 days early at making it but I won't be online Friday with it being bank holiday!
> 
> I suggested in the First Trimester thread that any girls that wish to take part tell me whether their gut feeling is :pink: or :blue: or even those girls who are :yellow: and I will put this on the left hand side of your name and then when you find out what you are having I will put this on the right hand side and see how many of us where right!
> 
> In order to make my job a little easier, when asking me to move you from one date to another or add a coloured stalk please give the me the date that you where/are on. Thanks :mrgreen:
> 
> If you wish to have the October Bumpkins Banner the link is https://i.imgur.com/7gkPN.gif just make sure to put before the link and after the link for it to show up in your signature :mrgreen:
> 
> *October 2010*
> 
> I keep losing count of how many babies we have due in October! :lol:
> 19 angel babies, forever missed :sadangel:
> 
> ***1st***
> :yellow:buttonnose82
> :blue:Serenity81:pink:
> genies girl
> :angel:mum2morgan:angel:
> ILoveShoes
> texasamy79
> Pompeychick
> :angel:Wantabean:angel:
> xamyloux
> charima
> mrsgtobe
> :pink:ellaandcallum:pink:
> :blue:starsunshine:blue;
> Mummietobe
> bubsybear
> 
> ***2nd***
> :angel:Rosie123:angel:
> armychica06
> daniellerbee
> holly
> ruthnjason
> pattysurveys
> mrs.stokes
> :pink:Red Rose:pink:
> :yellow:iwanta8a8y
> reallyready
> 
> ***3rd***
> MrzLewis
> grindle
> biteable
> :blue:KittyVentura:blue:
> :blue:FrenchFry:pink:
> :pink:Sonia159
> :pink:faithie
> 
> ***4th***
> :blue:cdj1:blue:
> :angel:Jolene:angel:
> sherple
> angie2312
> ladypants
> J_Girl
> :blue:ktp
> :blue:millsbm89
> 
> ***5th***
> EllaMom2B
> kermy
> ms_katy5
> princess86
> scarlett83
> DottyLottie
> :blue:lalazig
> 
> ***6th***
> :pink:littleredhen:pink:
> haacke_elisac
> sam2eb
> carol1
> :angel:Bella_Ruze:angel:
> :angel:Adelaide:angel:
> :pink:lolababes:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:cjh:blue:
> :blue:CymruEv
> :blue:DJBSCANNON:pink:
> :yellow:Ang1873
> :pink:PreggyEggy:pink:
> :blue:ivy-pickle:blue:
> :pink:EmandBub:pink:
> :pink:Due#1-2010:pink:
> :pink:srm0421
> :yellow:lcrpjc
> 
> ***7th***
> DCLee
> cowhorsechic
> mazee71
> shel03785
> **angel**
> :blue:katix333
> VioletMalibu
> :pink:FeeMorr:blue:
> :pink:Clartylou:pink:
> 
> ***8th***
> :angel:Lizzie_Moon:angel:
> :blue:aurora:pink
> :blue:subaru555:blue:
> KELLY1984
> :blue:LilDreamy:pink:
> Bellatrix
> :pink:laurietate25:blue:
> Anxiousmom2b
> LucyJ
> :blue:BeanieBaby:pink:
> :blue:going_crazy:pink:
> Purple Poirot
> :blue:laura6914:blue:
> :yellow:Kay0102
> :blue:lisak1234:blue:
> 
> ***9th***
> :angel:WannaB:angel:
> Mayskip
> TTCThirdBaby
> Butterflyz
> babytots
> Pink Pumpkin
> im_mi
> Expecting1st
> :blue:CharlieKeys:blue:
> :pink:ttc_:pink:
> beeehere
> :pink:ttc_lolly
> :angel:Mummy2Angel.:angel:
> spiceeb
> 
> ***10th***
> MommyMichele
> Femme.fatale
> :blue:jeniicie10:blue:
> misscream
> :blue:kstancook:blue:
> :angel:TTCBabyN2010:angel:
> treezo
> :angel:Josiejo:angel:
> :blue:WantaBelly
> waitin4numb3
> a_nonniemouse
> angelandbump
> :blue:Newt4:pink:
> :pink:ayh78
> Thrifty
> :blue:pink_rulez
> :pink:miamia34:pink:
> 
> ***11th***
> jillts
> :blue:Staceiz19:blue:
> diana.upton
> jjsmommie
> :blue:Marzipan_girl:blue:
> :yellow: louisiana
> :pink:Mantha:blue:
> beckster1986
> 
> ***12th***
> beeehere
> Tiny A
> :pink:TTC4No3:pink
> SarahhhLouise
> Faerie
> bumbleberry
> :blue:xpinkyperkyx
> 
> ***13th***
> anie
> mydreambelly
> mrsmoatpcos
> mum2boct2010
> Nickela82
> Dimbo
> :blue:lushious09
> Claire300
> :blue:rubyt
> 
> ***14th***
> nicnak
> vpeterman720
> l_sparkle
> Babymama
> :blue:Twiglet:blue:
> :blue:babybound:blue:
> 
> ***15th***
> :angel:MrsCrabsticke:angel:
> :angel:fifi-folle:angel:
> Ash_xoxo
> Jennnzee
> Cherbare
> SweetD
> bambino_no2
> SammyBee
> 
> ***16th***
> wanabamummy
> carmyz
> :yellow:silver_penny
> Bubblesmum
> WhiteGeisha
> 
> ***17th***
> jopascoe
> Nathyrra
> :angel:Honeykiss:angel:
> :angel:moochacha:angel:
> :pink:StonesWife
> shyfox1988
> :angel: :blue:FierceAngel:blue: :angel: - Baby Charlie, taken too soon. Sleep tight little man.
> ilovemybump
> MissMegs
> Jellybaby3
> LadyC
> :pink:sharnababy
> :blue:rainbow_11
> 
> ***18th***
> Lawa
> Kaylz
> serenitylove
> southernbell09
> 
> ***19th***
> AnnieB82
> :angel:jmiller:angel:
> jules_7k
> leo_mummy
> Lartjones
> Jadelm
> :angel:BibsAndBobs:angel:
> buggywuggy
> Marrissa_E
> :blue:2wantedpls
> ~Mummy2Be~
> Kaylz--x
> aka ally
> :yellow:marie73
> 
> ***20th***
> :angel:Tasha:angel:
> :pink:mummygiraffe:pink:
> Sue Dunhym
> chatterbox93
> :blue:BabyShoes:blue:
> worriedmumtob
> 
> ***21st***
> Katenbubba3
> MountainBelly
> LuluSh
> newly-wed77
> :angel:Jaymes:angel:
> Steffyxx
> :blue:Mummybee
> :pink:Jadelm:pink:
> 
> ***22nd***
> Steener11
> Daddysgirl
> wallace272
> tigger1981
> nurselochia
> trumpetbum
> wilsonbaby
> :blue:Jox:blue:
> leigh75
> :pink:Audball2108:pink:
> :pink:Kirst264
> 
> ***23rd***
> sausages
> juless
> HNISophie
> Katiie
> :blue:brunettebimbo:blue:
> :blue:jelliedills
> emmylou209
> merryb
> :pink:sassandspice:pink:
> j2010
> 
> ***24th***
> joclz1984
> :angel:mlyn26:angel:
> :blue:purpleblonde
> tinkerbel
> :pink:MrsO13:blue:
> angelpuss
> 
> ***25th***
> :blue:hibiscus07:blue:
> Belgiansunset
> crazyrae
> xsarahx
> ClaireNicole
> :blue:2805
> :yellow:xjustmex
> :blue:Agiboma:blue:
> 
> ***26th***
> tabbicles
> :blue:trollydolly:blue:
> sophie-lou
> AngelSerenity
> Mindy_mini
> :pink:upthehammers
> shareema
> 
> ***27th***
> :blue:~chipper~
> Abs1010
> piesey
> :yellow:mrsfeehily
> Novbaby08
> brooklyn1
> Mrs D
> chelleb2
> BabyShoes
> Mini Ginge
> krwh
> :blue:claire911
> 
> ***28th***
> uk_monkey
> newblue
> Aquarius77
> sam78
> :angel:sunshinegirl:angel:
> babyfromgod
> Soos
> Dittta
> :blue:MommyKC:pink:
> :blue:gonnabeadaddy:blue:
> Wriggley
> katee82
> tinkerbel
> beaniemac
> :blue:veganmum2be:blue:
> 
> ***29th***
> NicoleB
> MrsNut
> Helenlou
> Hoping
> Kernow_mummy
> :blue:mummyconfused:blue:
> 
> ***30th***
> ssmith1503
> Inlalaland
> PeaceLoveBaby
> 
> ***31st***
> Captainj1
> madge
> AJbaby
> lexi_is_ttc
> gemalems
> nickynoonoo
> a_c
> ​

Hi im due a little girl on 10/10/10 and was on tuesday 8/6/10 at 9.24pm. please could you put this on my profilexx


----------



## MadamRose

aww i dont often get lazy days so going to treat myself. You need to look after yourself to. Get him to think of some names, or tell him you will be chosing on your own.


----------



## Newt4

miamia34: Im due 10/10/10 and having a little girl too.


----------



## aurora

Pssttt... hate to be picky but my :pink: is messed up beside my name on the 8th. :flower:


----------



## Agiboma

:thumbup: lazy day yes i am gonna have one of those tommorrow also


----------



## brunettebimbo

aurora said:


> Pssttt... hate to be picky but my :pink: is messed up beside my name on the 8th. :flower:

I like it that way! :rofl:

miamia34 I don't quite get what you mean!? Am I adding you to the 10th?

Wow you girls have been chatty! :lol: Em I agree with Katie I'm afraid, Honey does sound like a strippers name, tell FOB I said you obviously have better taste in names and he doesn't! :rofl:

I have a very wriggly baby today, love it :)

I won't be on much today as I have a dietician appointment at 1pm to see if he can help me with my calcium problem! I throw up after milk and cheese makes me feel sicky so hoping he can give me some supplements!

Happy Birthday Kitty Ventura!! https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:cI1HALU0eEz79M:https://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/9/7/10/f_happybirthdm_a71c6d7.gif


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls I need your help!
Let's talk boys names :D

We want something a bit different but not wacky, I want him to go to school and his name be different and not the same as about 5 other boys in his class!

These are the names we like so far:

Tyler - This has been a name we like long before getting pregnant but it has become far to popular recently so I don't think we will be using it!
Tristan - We like this one quite a lot but not many people do.

His middle name will be Jordan as that is my middle name and our surname begins with a P so needs to go well with that too :)


----------



## buttonnose82

oh, i am no good with boys names, we found picking a boys name really difficult as there was very very like we liked let alone loved!

hope you find something soon:)


----------



## EmandBub

BB i like Tristan :D xx


----------



## KittyVentura

I think Tristan is a lovely name!


----------



## Agiboma

I like tristan, its a cute name


----------



## laura6914

i like tristan to, lovely name and not that common :thumbup:

girls remember a few weeks ago i was in hospital as thought i was having contraction, well i have had them twice since. and last night i had them again. well its more in my back and hips. the pain is soooo bad, last half an hour and lst night the pain went down my legs. I cant get in the Drs today as they are closed and last time i went hospital they had no idea what was causing it. Any ideas?????

xxx


----------



## Agiboma

are you sure its not round ligament pain


----------



## laura6914

definitly not that hun. I have had that quite a bit and its bearable but this pain is crippling. I have just done a bit of googling, as you do :haha:, and spoke with my mum and it could be sciatica. :cry:


----------



## going_crazy

Hey ladies, hope all's ok today? :flow:

Laura - I don't like to be the bearer of bad news, but what you are describing DOES sound like sciatica :( Either that or it's a different kind of nerve pain. The only thing I can recommend is seeing your gp when they open again - or if it's really bad, have you got a walk-in centre or anything? 
Really hope you can get something sorted asap..... that's the kind of thing you don't want for the next 18weeks xxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks going crazy hunny. i think thats what it is. my mom had it when pregnant with my sister :(
From what i have read on the net there isnt much you can do apart form take paracetamol, have a warm bath and get hot pads for the base of the back :(

xxx


----------



## hotmum2b

:pink: hotmum2b :pink: im due the 14th oct if you could add me please and were having a girl xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on team pink


----------



## BeanieBaby

Congrats on team :blue: BB. So sorry you're OH missed the scan but lovely you had your friend with you. Oh and I like Tristan too! 

So glad your's went well too MommyKC. We're in the same boat as we found out we're on team :pink: again (we have a 2.5yr old little girl already). I was made up and so was OH but he was really hoping for a boy so I think deep down he was a little bit gutted as we're not trying for a 3rd. I'm just so happy my LO will get to experience having a sis though and its great we get to use all the clothes and toys again as we have so many! 

So sorry to hear about your sciatica Laura6914 that really sucks, my friend had it. Hope you feel better soon and the doc can help you. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

BB can you please put a:blue: by name thanks :) 

Laura :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun

How are you all today ? i am HATING this weather its so depressing ! My last lazy day today back at work tomorrow i reallyh cant wait until i leave in september for my maternity :happydance: anyone else feel like this or am i just being mega lazy lol its my rescan tomorrow though so at least i have something to look forward to at the end of the day 

xx


----------



## Agiboma

howlong is maternity leave in the UK


----------



## laura6914

thanks beanie baby and steffy.

Steffy im feeling the same to so your not alone and good luck at the scan tomorrow. How you get to find out for definite what team you are on. 

Agiboma, its 39 weeks paid maternity leave but you are entitled to a year off. the remaining 13 weeks are unpaid. Correct me if im worng ladies.


----------



## Steffyxx

I think its 12 months you can have all together but only 6 you get paid from youre workplace tbh im not sure:haha: havnt read up on it properly but i just cant wait for the time off x


----------



## Steffyxx

Thanks laura :) glad im not the only one everyone keeps saying you will be so bored leaving 8 weeks before due date but tbh i dont think i will ill just want to get everything sorted as im kinda ocd when it comes to the baby haa


----------



## laura6914

8 weeks before. i leave on the 9th July at 27 weeks :rofl: im not hanging around :haha:


----------



## Steffyxx

And i thought i was bad :haha: im just sick of standing on my feet all day and serving rude customers my work arn't very understanding tbh and if i pass my exam next wensay i wont have to go back :happydance:

Is there any reason youre leaving that early ? x


----------



## laura6914

what do you do hun?

Yeah i live in Berkshire, the department i work in closes in September, the OH leaves the army on the 27th July and the tennency on my flat runs out the 8th August so im leaving early so i can pack up the flat and move up the cheshire before the tennancy runs out. its going to be a very busy and stressful few months but i cant wait to move and settle down. Not very happy where i am now tbh. 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Oh right sure it will all be worth it in the end :)

I am just a sales advisor at the moment ( slave ) lol but i work in a linens department and all we ever get is old women and not being nasty because some of them are lovely but my god they can be RUDE !! 

x


----------



## SophiasMummy

im havin a girl found out yesterday an due 20th


----------



## laura6914

I know what you mean hun. i deal with members of the public everyday, albeit over the phone, which is a good thing cause i could end up really kicking off if i had to deal with them face to face.


----------



## laura6914

congrates worried mom. :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

holey moley i have just realised my box on my ticker has moved up. when the heavens did that happen :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: I cant wait to see mine at the last box :blush:

Congrats worriedmum :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

hope you're not in too much pain Laura :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura do you remember when I posted a few weeks ago how I was in agony and had had to keep getting up for a bath in the middle of the night?

I went to my doctors and it was sciatica, it sounds just like what you have described, especially as the pain goes down your leg too.

There isn't much they can do, only really paracetamol and a warm bath!:hugs:


----------



## 2805

Hi all!!

Can you please put a team :blue: next to me please!

I was right all along :) 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

WOW there seems to be so many boys due in october :) congrats hun xx


----------



## 2805

thanks hun!!

I know i was thinking that the other day aswell, defo seems more :blue: than :pink:!


----------



## veganmum2be

hotmum2b said:


> :pink: hotmum2b :pink: im due the 14th oct if you could add me please and were having a girl xx

thats my birthday :D

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## MommyKC

BeanieBaby said:


> So glad your's went well too MommyKC. We're in the same boat as we found out we're on team :pink: again (we have a 2.5yr old little girl already). I was made up and so was OH but he was really hoping for a boy so I think deep down he was a little bit gutted as we're not trying for a 3rd. I'm just so happy my LO will get to experience having a sis though and its great we get to use all the clothes and toys again as we have so many!
> 
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun! :hugs:
Im really happy - I just want a healthy baby! :D And we will save lots of money this way, with hand-me-downs. 
But I've been feeling down today. :( Since hubby was kind of bummed this one isn't a boy, it's made ME feel bummed that HE'S bummed, if that makes sense?
And then I feel guilty for feeling that way. This little girl deserves to be welcome with open arms, JUST like my first daughter. And I promise to love her just as much. But I just wish hubby was as excited as he was the first time... and so far, he's not. Yes, he's happy but he would have been happier if this was a boy.
And this is our last baby too... which I am fine with and hubby only wanted two children as well. I dunno... I just want hubby to be as happy as I am! :cry:


----------



## MommyKC

Anyway... good morning/afternoon ladies!

I hope everyone is well!

Laura, sorry to hear about your pain! :( That's no fun. As uncomfortable as it is though, as least bubs is okay! Unfortunately, some of us aren't as lucky as others... and we end up suffering every pain in the book just to bring babies into the world! Hopefully your DR can find something to help you out, even a little bit!

BB - your question about boys names, I definitely like Tristan better. Maybe it's because I have known several Tyler's in my life (even dated one :wacko:) so the name is slightly tainted for me! :haha:

So I have a name that hubby didn't MIND last night - only ONE!!! :growlmad:
It's different... and it's a long story, but to make it short...our first daughters name actually came from a video game called Kingdom Hearts (it was spelt Kairi but we changed it to Kyree to hopefully make it be pronounced better).... well this is a name from Final Fantasy games (my hubby LOVES video games, can you tell? :rofl:)... the name in the game is Aeris... but I want to spell it *Aryce* (pronounced Air-Iss). What do you ladies think? And be honest!!! :) That's all we have so far!!! For a middle name, I'm thinking of keeping to the theme of the "blessings" I think they're called. My daughter's middle name is Grace... so for this baby, I'm thinking either Hope, Faith or Joy for a middle name. :) Kind of cheesy but I like how they go together.

Anyway... I'm 20 weeks tomorrow! Halfway there! I'm so excited! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing today? :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You want honest opinions so I'm giving you it. :lol:

I first read the name as ARSE. I don't know it will be nicer said than written down though! I love your middle names! I think they go nice with Kyree's name too :)

MommyKC I'm sure H2B will be fine once it sinks in, took me a while to get used to this little one being a boy and now I couldn't imagine it any other way, I would be gutted if on Monday they had told me he was a girl!

Do you mind me asking? How come your stopping at 2?


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks BB! I appreciate your honesty. :hugs: Maybe there is a different way I could spell it, to make sure it would be pronounced the right way? Any suggestions???

And I hope you're right. Im totally thrilled about this one being a girl! I just want DH to be as excited as I am. :( Thats all. Im sure he will once she's born but I want him excited NOW!

And we're stopping at 2 kids because that's what we agreed upon. It took me a LOOOONG time to convince him to have another baby (he was fine just having one) and when he finally agreed to have ONE more, he stressed this IS the last one... and I agreed. So we're done after this. Plus, financially... two is enough for us. :) And our house is perfect size for a family of four. I don't want to have to move again!! (just did in September!) :haha:


----------



## BeanieBaby

MommyKC said:


> BeanieBaby said:
> 
> 
> So glad your's went well too MommyKC. We're in the same boat as we found out we're on team :pink: again (we have a 2.5yr old little girl already). I was made up and so was OH but he was really hoping for a boy so I think deep down he was a little bit gutted as we're not trying for a 3rd. I'm just so happy my LO will get to experience having a sis though and its great we get to use all the clothes and toys again as we have so many!
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> Im really happy - I just want a healthy baby! :D And we will save lots of money this way, with hand-me-downs.
> But I've been feeling down today. :( Since hubby was kind of bummed this one isn't a boy, it's made ME feel bummed that HE'S bummed, if that makes sense?
> And then I feel guilty for feeling that way. This little girl deserves to be welcome with open arms, JUST like my first daughter. And I promise to love her just as much. But I just wish hubby was as excited as he was the first time... and so far, he's not. Yes, he's happy but he would have been happier if this was a boy.
> And this is our last baby too... which I am fine with and hubby only wanted two children as well. I dunno... I just want hubby to be as happy as I am! :cry:Click to expand...

Ah bless you I know exactly what you are feeling right now as I was the same. I came out of the scan room grinning like a cheshire cat as for me I was overjoyed that we were having another girl. My OH hid his disappointment to start with but we went out to lunch together as our LO was in nursery and he'd taken the day off and you could cut the atmosphere with a knife. When I asked him if he was disappointed though he'd get annoyed with me and denied it but I just knew. 

It was his idea to find out and i'd always said to him that if I picked up any disappointment if it was another girl i'd be upset since all I cared about was a healthy baby after our loss in Oct and he promised he had no preference. Well he finally admitted he was a bit gutted that eve, as always imagined he'd had at least one boy. I said I could understand to a certain extent as I always longed for a girl so if it was the other way around I may have had a pang or two myself but I was angry at him for ruining our special day and felt guilty for our little princess that like you say she wasn't getting the day she deserved. He didn't even call his folks or anyone to tell them for 2 days when I know if it was a boy he would have been on the phone straight away so that upset me, I was on the phone straightaway to my friends and family! 

I went to bed in tears that eve as I was just gutted that he'd taken that 'cheshire cat' grin away from me! We're fine now though and he's really excited and your OH will be too. Just give him a little time to get his head around the 'stopping at 2' thing and not having a boy. They're not upset that they're gonna have another Daddy's Girl as as you know little girls are so precious, they're just upset they won't get to experience having a boy (someone to do DIY with, play footy with or play computer games with!). Now he's had time he's also v. relieved and the money we'll be saving by reusing stuff! I've said to him now i'm young as only 30 so would consider trying for a 3rd in a couple of yrs if he really wants to try for a boy but he said he's happy with our decision, but you never know what the future will hold! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

BeanieBaby said:


> He didn't even call his folks or anyone to tell them for 2 days when I know if it was a boy he would have been on the phone straight away so that upset me, I was on the phone straightaway to my friends and family!

Thank you very much hun! You've made me feel better! :hugs:

I just quoted this part because my hubby was the same! I called everyone I could think of, and posted all over facebook how excited I am to be having another girl. He didn't even bother to call his parents until I harrassed him and told him to! :( That really bothered me. He would have called them from the hospital if it was a boy!!!

But Im sure he will come around. Like I said, he already seems to be fine with it. I am just super excited and I want him to feel the same. And I keep mentioning the GOOD sides to having a girl too, like saving money, etc. But he has admitted that he's bummed about not having a little boy to taking hunting, fishing, play video games, etc.... but I've told him, if we had a boy, he may not like those things! And who knows, our GIRLS may love fishing, etc! Because I love fishing and have been doing it since I was a toddler... so by not having boys doesn't mean he will miss out. I think he just feels that way a bit right now. :(

But thanks again! I really appreciate it! :D
xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

lol mommykc!
i love kingdom hearts and final fantasy!
:D i think the names are brill! :D


----------



## MadamRose

Aww kate im sure your Hubby will come round soon enough :hugs: and enjoy being 20 weeks tomorrow
Laura hope you get the pain sorted out soon :hug:
Sorry its so hard to catch up with everything that is happening so is if missed anything please let me know, so i dont look like an idiot like i did when i didnt know about em and FOB
And im 23 weeks today only 1 til Chloe viable :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: sorry but i really cant wait to for her to viable (and does anyone know why one of my tickers says Chloe is viable now)


----------



## veganmum2be

oh not noticed the ticker thing before due1! thats weird.
they could survive but i didn't think they were classed as viable iykwim? xx


----------



## BeanieBaby

MommyKC said:


> He didn't even bother to call his parents until I harrassed him and told him to! :( That really bothered me. He would have called them from the hospital if it was a boy!!!

I'm so glad it wasn't just my OHl. I think it made me regret finding out in a way as i'm sure he wouldn't have had any time to be disappointed had we found out after the birth!



MommyKC said:


> And I keep mentioning the GOOD sides to having a girl too, like saving money, etc. But he has admitted that he's bummed about not having a little boy to taking hunting, fishing, play video games, etc.... but I've told him, if we had a boy, he may not like those things! And who knows, our GIRLS may love fishing, etc! Because I love fishing and have been doing it since I was a toddler... so by not having boys doesn't mean he will miss out. I think he just feels that way a bit right now. :(
> xxx

Lol, my OH was going on about fishing too, funny thing is though his dad used to take him and they never caught anything, so he's never caught a fish in his life! I said the same thing re boys and girls being into different things as me and my sis were v. different, I was the girly girl who loved playing with dolls and she would take her doll out of her pram and fill it with snails so was more of a tom boy! I also pointed out that both me and my sis liked playing computer games! 



Due#1-2010 said:


> And im 23 weeks today only 1 til Chloe viable :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: sorry but i really cant wait to for her to viable (and does anyone know why one of my tickers says Chloe is viable now)

Hi sorry don't know you're name as not been on here much but I heard the rules had changed and doctors now believe that a baby becomes viable in their 23rd week as a good percentage of them would survive outside of the womb. I'm with you though and will be celebrating at 24wks, not long to go now! Happy 23 wks for tomorrow. 

Charlie xxx


----------



## Agiboma

wow 23 weeks you say, thats great


----------



## silver_penny

As far as I can tell, all of the tickers seem to be one week ahead in their information. Like, when they say at 20 weeks, the baby is 10.5", that's the average for a 21 week old. :shrug: I always found it odd.


----------



## brunettebimbo

But are the tickers info going by weeks eg I'm 20 weeks but actually in my 21st week if you get me?

Laura how you feeling today?


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: i dont get it bb pregnancy brain


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will get someone else to explain, I can't think how to! :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

morning girls!

Hope everyone is doing well!

So excited! only 1 more sleep and we are technically VIABLE! yay, it feels like it's been a long time coming although the pregnancy itself feels like it is going so fast!

only 9 sleeps till i get married too

Happy Days :)


----------



## MadamRose

Agiboma said:


> :rofl: i dont get it bb pregnancy brain

B means that when you get to something like 23weeks +1day your in your 24th week. as when your going from 0-7 days right at the start of prengnacy thats actually a week if that makes sence. So 20 weeks +1 days -21 weeks
you are in the 21st week of pregnancy. Is that any clearer


And thanks BB yes i get what you mean. And BeanieBaby thanks for the info, my name is phillippa, do you mind me asking yours?


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> morning girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> So excited! only 1 more sleep and we are technically VIABLE! yay, it feels like it's been a long time coming although the pregnancy itself feels like it is going so fast!
> 
> only 9 sleeps till i get married too
> 
> Happy Days :)

OMG 9 Days!! You must be so excited!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

button nose 6 days how exciting for you :D its just over 6 weeks for me and OH


----------



## brunettebimbo

H2B said to me last night after I got out of the bath "Stand there I want to look at bump" so I stood there in the nud, next he says "Turn to the side" so I turn to the side, he then says "you don't even look pregnant at the front"

:cry:When is mine going to be a "proper" basketball bump!!?


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya hun im sure you will get it soon :hugs:
i dont look overly round yet, i had an appointment at the bank the other day, and having a convo with the person i mentioned i was preg, he said how far along are you, i said 23weeks he said really, i wouldnt have even guessed, so its not just you, and im further on. You will get it soon enough :hugs:
I feel like the pregnancy has started to drag again :cry: 16weeks 6 days til im due and it feels like a life time


----------



## MadamRose

Have you got any bump pics bb?


----------



## Mumma1984

Oooh can I add on to this?? 

My due date is the 2nd Oct. xx


----------



## MadamRose

Welcome mumma, hope everything is going well in your pregnancy so far :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Due#1-2010 said:


> Have you got any bump pics bb?


I think these where last Saturday - 20 Weeks
 



Attached Files:







P050610_07.24.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









P050610_07.24_[01].jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MadamRose

You look fine for 20 weeks especially for your 1st, your getting nice bump, and from the front i think you look really round :D
This was me at 19weeks 2 days and with a t-shirt on you can even tell
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/19weeks2days.jpg
And this was me at 20 weeks +2days https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/20weeks2days.jpg i dont look any bigger than you at 20weeks so dont worry :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@ due bump is coming along nicely
@ mummm1984 congrats and welcome
@bb i bet if he knew it would hurt you he would not say it, 
im gonna try to upload a bump pic later :rofl: wish me luck


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!
BB - I think your belly is adorable! Same with you Phillippa!

I, on the other hand, am HUGE! I will post a pic later when Im home, but I feel like I look about 30 weeks pregnant already! :wacko: Obviously I dont, but I feel it! I showed really early and fast with my first daughter so I'm not surprised... but I feel even BIGGER this time than last time! :dohh: Im a little scared to see me at 40 weeks!

So how is everyone otherwise today? Its Thursday! Which means it's ALMOST Friday! :D

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks Kate, im in pain i slept really funny and my shoulder and neck are killing i cant move my neck sideways easily or up or down, so its very annoying. And cant use muscle rub or anything. Gonna get H2B to give it a little rub just with some oil in a bit and maybe ahve a bath to help it.


----------



## mummygiraffe

thank you 4 updating my stork-looks like theres alot to be said for mothers intuition, everyone thought i was wrong. look how many of us got it right!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate my job:cry:
They are unreal!! Apparently pregnancy isn't an illness so I shouldn't expect to be treated different to any other member of staff. I'm bloody knackered and they have me up and down 3 floors.
I snapped at 2 girls today and then they grassed, it's like being at bloody school! 
I got taken into the office and basically got told my work was slipping and that I needed to remember my place in the pecking order. I was determined not to get upset and managed to get home before bursting into tears, I'm a sobbing mess. Bring on Maternity Leave! I wish I didn't have to go back :(


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa... Ugh, that sucks that you're sore. :( But definitely get OH to give you a rub! ;) Im sure that will make you feel better!

BB - Im sorry to hear you had such a crappy day! My work is great for pregnant women, and they are really accomodating. I have to go up and down stairs frequently too but its true, pregnancy isn't an illness or disability. It's hard work, YES but it's a natural thing.
I know how you feel though, about not wanting to go back. I HAVE to come back here too. Financially, I just can't stay home once my mat leave finishes. But I SOOO wish I could. And I dont even mind my job. But I've started considering applying to a few other places (i.e. hospital) when my mat leave gets near the end, just to explore my options before I come back here again. I dunno... :shrug:... we'll see!
I hope your day gets better anyway. :hugs:


----------



## MommyKC

And mummygiraffe... I wasn't right. :( I was totally WRONG! :rofl:
I was sure this baby was a boy, and nope... :nope:... she's a GIRL! :pink:
But I couldnt be happier!!! :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know it's a natural thing MommyKC but surely some exceptions should be made? I'm knackered! After a day like today I feel like my legs are going to drop off, I have swollen ankles, I keep getting pains across my lower part of my stomach and just generally just feel crappy!

I used to love my job but I hate it now :(


----------



## MommyKC

^ Oh no, BB I wasn't implying that there shouldn't be exceptions! Dont get me wrong at all! :nope: I was just saying thats how everyone see's pregnancy. And I agree that it's a natural thing that our bodies are made to go through, but it's also a time where we are supposed to be pampered a little! ;)
Your work should not expect you to be lifting anything heavy, climbing stairs, after stairs, etc. Mine doesnt. In fact, if I even try to lift anything that ISN'T even heavy, they stop me! :haha:

Yeah... I like my job... but I'm getting tired of the business atmosphere of it. It's too client-based. I want to go work at the hospital, as that's where I wanted to work when I went to college. THAT was my goal. So it's been fun here, and I've gained great experience... but I might think of moving on soon, to a job I enjoy more. But the hard part is, here I have great hours, great benefits... and I love the people here. So it'll be a tough decision when the time comes. :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

What work do you do?

I just don't know what to do other than cry:cry: They don't listen so why bother?


----------



## MommyKC

Awww.... :hugs:

Im an Ocupational Health Coordinator... I basically supervise about 6 people. We provide medical testing services (physicals, x-ray, hearing tests, etc) for employers, to determine if their applicants are safe for work. This is paid by companies. All these companies are our clients. We arrange services all over Canada and the United States, as third party administrator but we also perform services directly in our offices too (Ontario and Alberta).

You're a nurse right? Noone will listen to you??? :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dental Nurse :)
Nope they won't listen, when we where in the office I said that I had worked my arse off today and she basically (but not in these words) said that I should keep my mouth shut, not try and stick up for myself and take the shit!
I think leaving afterwards would be a bad idea but also a good one.
I'm supposed to be on cloud 9 at the moment, I get married soon and have a baby on the way yet I'm miserable and it's all down to my job! Work shouldn't make me sad :(


----------



## MommyKC

Wow, I would have a hard time keeping my mouth shut if someone even IMPLIED that to me! :growlmad:
So you did leave after the discussion?
Ugh - some people, I just dont get it! I would have flew off the handle I think! :wacko:

And no, you should NOT be miserable at all! :nope: Hmmm... well, just try to focus on the positive aspects of everything. I know its hard, but try to forget about work... and just look forward to the year off you're going to have! That's what keeps me going.


----------



## brunettebimbo

After she said "Have a good weekend" I left!

Yep I think I am going to have to concentrate on the positives otherwise I'm going to be totally miserable!

H2B just rang and after sobbing down the phone I've been ordered to go for a bath and that he will make tea when he gets in :) 

Little Beany Boy must know I'm upset, his kicks always cheer me up :mrgreen:

OMG how stressful is organising a Hen Party!!!?


----------



## MommyKC

Well I dont blame you for leaving!!!
And you do need to focus on the positives! For your sake, and your baby boy. Everything will work out in the end! :thumbup:

And how sweet of your OH! Aww... bless him! I wish I could go home and have a bath and tea. Im at work for another 4 hours! :cry:

Are Hen Party's the same as a Stagette? Like you go out with the girls before you get married? I never really had one of those. I had all my bridesmaids/maid of honour get together the night before my wedding, and we got a hotel room... ordered in supper, talked... but that was it. Nothing too exciting really. We did have a Buck and Doe though, they're called. Where it's for the H2B and W2B... a big party, to raise money for the wedding. THAT was alot of fun! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I guess it's a stagette!

The place we wanted to go has no seats left only standing tickets, my Mum has been before and she said it's not safe for me to be standing all night as I will get pushed and shoved.

We have found this place which looks brill -https://www.birdcagelive.com/manchester/birdcage_hen-nights.html

Only problem I have found is that it's over 21's only and one of the girls is only 19. I've emailed them seeing if they would make an exemption if she brought her ID to prove she is over 18 which is the UK legal drinking age!


----------



## MommyKC

Wow that place looks really neat!!! :thumbup:

Hopefully they'll make an exception for you. What a neat idea! I wish I would have had a more exciting Stagette night but then again, our Buck and Doe definitely made up for it! There were TONNES of people there. We rented out a hall, had drinks, food, music, raffles... it was a blast!


----------



## Agiboma

20 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0449.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmandBub

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww kate im sure your Hubby will come round soon enough :hugs: and enjoy being 20 weeks tomorrow
> Laura hope you get the pain sorted out soon :hug:
> Sorry its so hard to catch up with everything that is happening so is if missed anything please let me know, *so i dont look like an idiot like i did when i didnt know about em and FOB*
> And im 23 weeks today only 1 til Chloe viable :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: sorry but i really cant wait to for her to viable (and does anyone know why one of my tickers says Chloe is viable now)

I'm so behind! but lmao :rofl: you didn't look like an idiot! i didn't make it very public tbh. I've missed so much.. xxx


----------



## LizzieC

Hi, I'm new round here and was hoping I could join :)

I'm 19 weeks and due October 31st, 20 week scan tomorrow so will hopefully be able to tell sex :D


----------



## Agiboma

welcome lizzie


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh, I've been up since 5am! I had a terrible nightmare and woke up crying! :( I dreamt I had found H2B in bed with another woman! When I woke up he was at work so I couldn't even get a cuddle! :(

Roll on weekend, my heads well messed I need some time off!!

How are all you girls?


----------



## StonesWife

Hey BB have just got back after having a friend do a scan for me seeing as the official 20 weeks scan didn't answer the gender question... anyways could you update my stork next to my name to a PINK one! I'm due the 17th! Thanks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

No problem! Updated for you :) Congrats!

Wow your friend did the scan?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls!

I've greated a Facebook Group for us all....noticed some of the other months had Facebook Groups so why not us!? :lol:

Here is the link - https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107636009284729#!/group.php?gid=107636009284729&v=wall :)


----------



## buttonnose82

:happydance: 24 weeks :happydance: 24 weeks :happydance:

soooooooo happy to have made it this far!!!!

midwife appointment today :happydance:

having my 25 week appointment at 24 weeks because she said she didn't fancy doing my blood pressure 1 day before the wedding lol


----------



## EmandBub

good morning ladies!! 
how're we all doing today?
happy v-day buttonnose!! x


----------



## Agiboma

happy vday button


----------



## emmylou209

confirmed yellow 23rd xx


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on team yellow emmy


----------



## Jox

Hello All, hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry I dont post in here very often.

Had Anomaly scan yesterday and at the mo my little Fella is measuring perfectly. Have also seen consultant who has agreed everything i want so next scan in 5 weeks, then 3 weeks after that then every 2 weeks till induction at 38 weeks :happydance: At the mo I actually feel like im gonna make it to 38 weeks!!! on :cloud9: at the mo!!!

Hope everyone and bumps are all doing amazingly!!! Not long till we start heading over to 3rd tri!!! xxx


----------



## laura6914

Happy V day button nose hun

Glad the scan went well Jox.

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

I had an awful evening yesterday and it isnt getting any better today 

I had very bad tummy pain at about 4.30 yesterday afternoon, and when i went to the toilet on wiping there was blood. As i was nly getting pain randomly i left it t see if it settled which is didnt so i rang the labour suiet as by this time my doctors was closed. And they said becuase of the bleed and me being Rhs-negative blood group they needed to se me.
I was so scared as it was, i went to the triarge on arrival and they did a doppler and Chloe was fine. And they took bloods etc, and did an internal to check cervix was closed ect which is was.They said i needed to ring my MW this morning and get an appoitnemnt for late next week, to see if i needed anti-d and to see if iron levels are low as they beleive they maybe.
I rang the midwife this morning and she said i havent been treated very well, i need the anti-d within 72 hours of the bleed,(no matter what bloods show) And the only reason they do bloods would be for the iron and to cheak one dose of anti D is enough.
Im really scared that im getting so many mixed signals. I though i was going to loss my baby yesterday, and now i keep getting told diffrent things about what needed to happed. (sorry its so long) 
I just want to hear back from the midwife now so i know if they are going to give me anti-d or not. As if it is it has to be at the hosputal because of it being an emergancy and it would be the hospital that says it depends on bloods :(


----------



## laura6914

Phillipa, im sorry you had such an horrid ordeal. Im glad Chloe is ok though hun. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks. Im just worried she wont be if they dont sort this out. Now i cant even get hold of MW to find out whats going on, as they aint picking up the phone left a message saying im worried could they update me and nothing :(


----------



## MissMegs

My due date of 17th October is already on here but just found out yesterday that we're on Team :pink: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on team pink


----------



## MadamRose

Semi positive update, i rang the hopsiutal area i was at yesterday, and my midwife had spoken to them (dont know why she didnt ring me) well they are awaiting my blood results back, and the likelyhood is i will be given an injection today. They kinda made it sound like it depends on the bloods, but my midwife said she has never known anyone not have one even if bloods were negative just to be on the safe side. So i am awaiting a phone call to see if i am going to get my anti-d. Fingers X'D that they give me one, as i would rather be safe than sorry, just the case of waiting for bloods to be processed


----------



## mummymoo2be

after having my 12 week and 20 week scan since i wa slast on here we're now due 17th october. No idea on sex as we're wanting a surprise


----------



## MadamRose

Im so glad my MW got involved bloods showing i need the anti-d anyway got an appointment booked for 4pm to get it given. I hate to think what could have happened if she didnt step in


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww Phillippa:hugs: Hope you and Chloe are both ok. Have you heard back?


----------



## EmandBub

hope everything's OK Phillippa hon! F'x xxx


----------



## MissMegs

mummymoo2be said:


> after having my 12 week and 20 week scan since i wa slast on here we're now due 17th october. No idea on sex as we're wanting a surprise

Same day as me!! Can't wait :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Congrats everyone on your scans! :yipee:

Phillippa... I'm sorry you had such a scary day yesterday. :hugs: But Im glad to hear Chloe is okay! And Im sure everything will continue to be fine as well! :thumbup:

So how is everyone doing otherwise? Happy Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Agiboma

happy friday mommy kc
@ miss megs congrats on team yellow wish i was brave enough to be on your team but im to nosey


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: happy friday Katie! how're you and bump today? xx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em! :hi:

We are good... been feeling her more and more! She actually kept me up this morning from about 5-6am! :haha:
Felt like she was just tickling the inside of my belly! I didnt mind at all though!

Im having some serious issues with names. :( I told hubby right off the bat I wanted to name this baby as soon as we knew :pink: or :blue:.... and every name I have suggested, he thinks is stupid. He wants a "plain" name, I want something more unique. And we've actually been getting in arguments over this! :growlmad:
We seem to be getting NOWHERE and I really want her named... instead of being nameless. :( I know, might sound stupid... but it's important to me.
Anyway, otherwise I am great.

How are you and baby girl???


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Hi Em! :hi:
> 
> We are good... been feeling her more and more! She actually kept me up this morning from about 5-6am! :haha:
> Felt like she was just tickling the inside of my belly! I didnt mind at all though!
> 
> Im having some serious issues with names. :( I told hubby right off the bat I wanted to name this baby as soon as we knew :pink: or :blue:.... and every name I have suggested, he thinks is stupid. He wants a "plain" name, I want something more unique. And we've actually been getting in arguments over this! :growlmad:
> We seem to be getting NOWHERE and I really want her named... instead of being nameless. :( I know, might sound stupid... but it's important to me.
> Anyway, otherwise I am great.
> 
> How are you and baby girl???

:haha: that's so sweet! 
it's important to me too. I thought if i had a name picked out, it would make her more real and maybe Luke would bond with her more rather than calling her 'she' or baby. 
but he won't agree to any one i've said!
He seems to like Adele atm though! so better than Honey. :rofl:

do you have any other names in mind hon?

we're all good here! how's Kyree? x


----------



## MommyKC

Well, like I said... I want something different so I have suggested names that are more unique... but I dont want anyting TOO crazy either. Here are some of my suggestions that he hates all of them:
-Layla, Tayla or Mayla
-Mayra
-Maybelle (May for short)
-Jannah
-Ashlynn

I can't even remember all of them now. :(

-The only one he likes, that I've suggested, is Hannah. Which I like, but its so common now a days. :( So Im not sure.

Im glad to hear you're doing well hun! :D


----------



## MommyKC

Oh and Kyree is great too! Being a sweetie, as always. She keeps kissing my belly! :blush: :cloud9:


----------



## Agiboma

:blush:i love layla i think its a nice name, kissing mommy's belly so adourable


----------



## MadamRose

Had my anti-d they monitored Chloe on one of the machines they normlly use in labour to monitor baby's. And she was fine then they gave me the anti-d injection. The midwife i had their today was so much nicer than yesterday's and told me exactly what was happening


----------



## MommyKC

Glad to hear everything went well today Phillippa! :)
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks, have found out something that annoyed me a bit though. She said im guessing you have had one of theses before (meaning anti-d) i said no why, she said oh didnt you get one when you had micarriage i said no, she said i should have done. I even mentioned this to the person doing the care when i had micarriage and they said i didnt. Really annoyed i didnt get it when i should have


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

20 week scan for us today. Confirmed, deffo on team Blue!:thumbup:

He was lying in a funny spot though, so the sonographer couldn't get clear shots of his heart or his face. So rebooked for another scan in 10 days. Hoping he plays ball and lays in a good spot. 

Thats 2 scans we've had where he has been laid on his tummy, hence the difficulty in getting clear pictures. Awesome to see his little legs and arms kicking about though. And his man bits!!:haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Gonna so glad your scan went well. My bay also didnt play ball at my 1st scan very common. Hope everything goes well at next scan, and congrats on team :blue:


----------



## StonesWife

BB I requested to join the fb group. My first name is Dannelle... Please add me.


----------



## MadamRose

Hi and welcome stoneswife. :D


----------



## crazyrae

Hello, oops been a long time since on here (well, not sure I've even been on since moving from first tri!)

My date moved from 25th to 24th at dating scan and I found out we are 'probably' having a boy (yeah, really helpful sonographer) but hoping to find out for sure in a few weeks! I also thought I was having a boy (sort of tallies given bd timing and the quicker y sperm!) and had a dream that morning that it was a boy - also that it would be born 1st Nov, so we'll see if that was a prediction too!


----------



## sar

Not sure why I haven't seen this thread before! Due on the 5th October with our first baby.... Staying team yellow, partly through choice and partly through very wriggly baby making the whole 20 week scan very difficult :D


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, im due the day after you with a little girl. Welcome to october bumpkins


----------



## crazyrae

PS Requested to join facebook group...real name Rachael!


----------



## sar

Thanks very much! Nice to 'meet' someone due at the same time!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes very nice, its very useful, Em who is often on here is also due on the 6th :D
How has your pregnancy been?


----------



## sar

Good thanks :) really tired from about 8 weeks to 16 weeks and bad skin, but otherwise good, getting big now!

How has yours been?

Will look out for Em too


----------



## MadamRose

Yes like you i was shattered until about 18 weeks, now feeling alot better like im havign the honeymoon faze. My skin has also been awful. I look like im constantly on my time of the month.
Im still not getting too big, but getting there slowly.
Had a scare last night with a little bleed, but its beciase of my blood group, and its been sorted now.
I'm loving it now i am getting loads of movement and i can share it with H2B. How is your movement from :baby:


----------



## sar

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes like you i was shattered until about 18 weeks, now feeling alot better like im havign the honeymoon faze. My skin has also been awful. I look like im constantly on my time of the month.
> Im still not getting too big, but getting there slowly.
> Had a scare last night with a little bleed, but its beciase of my blood group, and its been sorted now.
> I'm loving it now i am getting loads of movement and i can share it with H2B. How is your movement from :baby:

I know what you mean about skin and always looking like the time of the month - very annoying! It's fab to be feeling so much better overall though... Poor you having a bleed :( scary, very glad it's sorted.

Yep, mine never stops moving - great isn't it! Think I saw his/her head earlier! Seems to stop moving for hubby, but he has felt it a couple of times. Bad baby hiding from daddy :D


----------



## MadamRose

Yes she has hidden from daddy a few times. She will play games now though, poke you if you poke her. Well if she is awake. i have to have felt movement 1st for her to play ball. It makes you reasured everytime you feel it dont you think? im so glad now, aww seeing the head. i think i have seen a top of a foot a few times


----------



## sar

Ahh, bless her playing games with you - that's lovely! Yes, very reassuring, especially if I've done something to make me worry, like forgetting my electric fence was on the other day and grabbing hold of it! ooops!


----------



## MadamRose

Ouch nice. Yes she always gives me kicks when i most need it. Shes starting to air her oppinion now though, as if i lay in a way she dont like she will kick me until i move :haha:
how have you stayed team yellow? i was going to and then Oh made me feel guitly so said we could find out for him.


----------



## sar

Heehee, naughty girl! Showing you what she wants already :D

I kind of wanted to find out, oh didn't... we'd sort of agreed that if it was obvious at the scan then we'd find out, but in the end he/she wouldn't stay still and kept it's legs together :D 

It's nice to know we have the surprise but it restricting my shopping :D It must be kind of nice to know...?


----------



## EmandBub

Heya Sar welcome to the thread. congrats on your pregnancy. :) got any names in mind?
Katie i'm loving Layla and Ashlynn! they're both gorgeous hon!! x

Luke came up with Addison, what do you girls think? x


----------



## MommyKC

I like Addision... and she might go by Addy for short? :shrug:
And thanks Em... I like them too, but hubby still hates them. :(

He did suggest a name tonight I dont mind though... Alora... which I actually really like, and she could go by "Ali" for short, which I like for a nickname too. What do you guys think?
xx


----------



## Agiboma

yes alora is sweet, and ali for short is adourable, im going to name bubs micheal and call him micah for short pronounced mee-kah


----------



## EmandBub

Addy's cute! i just wanted the perfect name and it feels like we're never going to find it. :(
i love Alora! it's beautiful.
and it's unique like Kyree's name. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

A also really like Alora, looking at you all struggling with names im so glad me and H2B got ours sorted so quickly had then from liek 12 weeks


----------



## Nathyrra

Hey guys!

Just to update my own information in this thread.. We are having a little boy =)


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on your little boy


----------



## Budsmummy

Hey everyone

Just joined to this forum, can I be put on the list? :happydance:

I'm having my first baby and due 13th October. Found out last week that I'm team blue :flower:


----------



## Angel~Eyes

*october bumpkins here too, due the 29th october, and i find out if im pink or blue the 21st of june*


----------



## MrsO13

Hi there joined the facebook page my facebook name is: Carol Ormiston was Benny :)


----------



## aurora

I met a girl the other day named Ellora...I had never seen the name before, but I really liked it!


----------



## EmandBub

wow, the thread's really quiet today.
hope you're all having a nice saturday!! x


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: been watching the world cup games


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to pop on to say hi! :hi:
Its about 11:30pm here and I really need to get to bed. :sleep:

But thanks for the advice on "Alora"... I think we're leaning more towards it. 
And Em, you're right... its different like Kyree too, but not TOO different that it's silly!
And Phillippa... I agree! This is why I want a name picked NOW so I can stop worrying about it, and have her named already!!! :dohh:
Hopefully we will finalize a name soon!!! :thumbup:

Well hope you all had a lovely day/night and I will hopefully be on tomorrow!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes I'm so glad we didn't have a big struggle finding our perfect names. 
I haven't been on as was at a dedication (thing similar to a christianing) and then was at someones for dinner and 2 watch football. 
Had MIL2B round for dinner and been revising for an exam I have tomorrow, got major baby brain atm. 
And just fwwl like I want Chloe here now even though I know she has to stay put a bit longer
How is everyone else?


----------



## BeanieBaby

So sorry to hear of your ordeal Phillipa. I know how you feel in a way as had a bleed at 21 wks and had to go in for monitoring in the eve and have cervix checked, urine tested, baby monitored etc. Discharged myself at 3am as was my OH's b'day that day rather than stay in as they were no longer worried, shook me up a bit though and that was without all the Anti-D stuff. Glad you got your injection and chloe is ok. I'm Charlie by the way. 

Sorry to hear how you're being treated at work BB, what a nightmare! I'd go on mat leave as soon as you can and take a break from the place! Can't believe you're planning your own hen do, shouldn't your bridesmaids be doing that for you, you have enough to worry about with all the final preparations of your big day! Venue looks fab though, hope they let the 19yr old in and you have a fab time. 

M2K good luck with names, I like Layla. A friend of mine just named her little girl Layla and everyone keeps saying how pretty it is. 

xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Wow..... this is the quietest I have EVER seen this thread! Normally when I pop on here I have got 3 or 4 pages to catch up on!!! :rofl:

A big HELLOOOOOOO to all the October Bumpkins, hope everyone is keeping well? 

Not sure if there are any scans coming up - if so, good luck with them...... I look forward to hearing some more gossip over the next couple of days!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

it's so dead here x


----------



## MommyKC

I agree! Wow, only a few messages since I was here yesterday! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

it's not good! :rofl: come on guys, what's new with everyone? xx


----------



## Agiboma

hi all

just checking in, gl on your exam due2010


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm glad it was quiet I had 5 pages to catch up on! :rofl:

My little boy has been sleeping well funny, Saturday and Sunday I woke up with his bum sticking out the right hand side with a really lobsided bump! :lol:

BeanieBaby one of my Bridesmaids isn't even coming to my Hen Party never mind organising it!! :( Luckily my best friend is helping. Looks like we are going in a completely different direction now as everywhere is booked up! We are now looking into a Spa day and then a few drinks in town afterwards!

Welcome all the new girls :)

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## laura6914

just dropping into say hi. my comptuter has really been playing up lately. im getting booted of certain threads so i havent been able to post :( hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Steffyxx

MORNING GIRLS :) 

Havnt been on for a while so thought id pop in and see how everyone is doing ? 

Dont know if ive posted since but ive been for my 3rd scan and everything measuring as it should be and confrimed baby is a boy :happydance: in a way i was hoping he was being wriggly so i could get to see him again :blush: but so glad everything is ok ! Got my exam on wensday ARGH dont feel ready at all but going shopping today at some point to cheer myself up 

Phillipa - :hugs: sorry to hear you had a scare like that it must have been horrible for you ! glad everything is ok now though 

and congrats to all the ppl that have found out the sex of there little one 

WOW ESSAY LOL 

xx


----------



## Agiboma

im gonna have a 3d scan in the next 3 weeks, so excited


----------



## Steffyxx

agiboma - aww that is lovely :) i wish we were having one but decided against it and to get a few more bits for baby instead ! make sure you upload pics for us all to be nosey at


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: i guarantee you i am way more nosey than you:thumbup: i will certainly upload pics


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies.

So I've been away at the Isle of Wight festival all weekend and it feels so goooood to be back in my own bed with a toilet close by full of loo roll and I can go pee without inhaling other people's poop! Yayyy!

So yesterday was my V day. I feel like I can breathe a lot easier having hit that big milestone. Only 2 more weeks until I'm in 3rd Tri. Scary stuff. I feel like I need to research labour more lol.

My OH finally told me where my honeymoon is to so in 2 weeks on Weds I fly to Cuba for a week. Ahhhhhh. So excited... though my sunburned hands and forhead (among many other places) tell me I need a much stronger sunblock.

I hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## Steffyxx

YEY on v day :)

CUBA im so jealous lol i really feel like i need a holiday but none for me this year booo !! have a good time hun and a fab wedding day im sure you will !! 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

sorry i haven't been around so much!

very very stressed with wedding :(

hope your all well x


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks Charlie, Yes im glad Chloe is well too, she is having a few quite days atm, shes being a lazy baby. Saving her energy so she can keep me up all the time when she arrvies :haha:
Thanks steffy, im glad its all sorted now, i just wish the docs would have done there job better as it may have taken away from my worry, as with something like that you worry about your baby so much as it is. 
I have never done such a stupid exam with such stupid questions :growlmad:
Thread seems to be a bit busyer again

BB dont worry my sister and my mum have had to organise my hen night as i had 2 change my maid of honor at last min ( as her brother in law announced ages after we had asked her to be bridesmaid that he was getting married on the same day, and she said she had to go there instead) Hope you get to book a nice spa day :D


----------



## MommyKC

Morning/afternoon ladies!!!

Congrats KittyVentura on reaching V-Day! :yipee: I still have 3.5 weeks to go, but we're all getting closer and closer! It's so exciting! :D I cannot believe how fast things are going! :nope: Which kind of makes me sad, because I'm trying to make this pregnancy go by slowly since it's my last one. :( But I think because I want it to go slow, it's going even faster! :haha: Oh well, that means my baby girl will be here before I know it! :happydance:

So how is everyone else doing today? How was your weekend?

Mine was good - didn't do anything too exciting but got a bunch of housework done and managed to just relax yesterday, which was nice! :thumbup:

This baby girl is getting to be quite a little wiggle worm, even more so than my daughter I think! Which scares me a bit (not REALLY, of course), because my daughter was VERY active in my belly and she is such a busy bee right now... so if this one's even BUSIER... eeek! :haha: I love every minute of it though. :cloud9:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes Chloe has now started to be a little wriggle now i have had my dinner, at least pregnancy is going fast for someone kate i wish mine would. I want my baby here now (even though i know she has to stay put) and its started to go so slow.
Congrats on being viable kitty only 2 days for me :yipee:


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies.......
Haven't been on much as I feel like sometimes I can't catch up..... Feeling like time has slowed down at the moment.......Anyone else feel this way? Hope you guys have a Great week and I'll pop on when I get a chance.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes feel exactly like this wannabelly i just want time to speed up so my little girl can be here

Also would you girls just mind looking at this for me to see if you think im being to cortious or im doing the right thing being courtius https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/350137-friendly-intrest-too-much-intrest.html thanks


----------



## MommyKC

With this being your first baby, it WILL go slow. I found my first pregnancy just dragged on because I wanted her here so badly.
But now, because I've been through it and know what to expect, and I already have another little one to keep me busy... it's going MUCH faster! :wacko:
But its definitely normal for first pregnancies to just go ridiculously slow.

Regarding your other post, about your friend showing a lot of interesting in your pregnancy, I really wouldn't worry about it. Does she have children of her own? I know before I got pregnant, I had some serious baby fever. I wanted nothing more than to be pregnant, so everytime I saw a pregnant woman, I melted. And I watched a couple of my friends go through pregnancy at the time and it made me want it even more. I may have shown extra interest in their pregnancies at the time because it was something I wanted so badly. So that may be the case with her.
If she gets to be TOO overwhelming for you, then just be honest with her. Ask her to back off a little, if you get uncomfortable with her behaviour. But honestly, I think she's just interested because pregnancy is such an exciting, amazing thing. It's hard NOT to want to know what's going on.
That's why I have always posted belly pics, ultrasound pics, etc... on Facebook for family and friends to see because they are always asking me how things are going and wanting to know what's going on. :) I take it as a compliment, that they want to be involved.

xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks no she doesnt have children of her own, but knows many people who do have children. 
I think with it being the 1st time ive been in the situation i may be being over caustious, but im guessing a lot of 1st time mums are. Thanks for your help.
Im glad its normal for it to go slow. I wish we coudl swap i would have your feeling of it going quick and you have my feeling of it slow? :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

:haha: if only it worked that way!
I mean some days it does feel slow.... like I feel like I should be closer to my due date by now... but majority of the time, I cannot believe I'm coming up on 21 weeks. It feels like just yesterday I was 13 weeks!!!


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: in some ways i agree but in the opposite way, like most days are slow but a few are quick. However i cant beleive im 24 weeks in 2 days, its like 4 weeks since i was announcing i was half way


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I know... well the trick is to look at the big picture. You only have 16ish weeks left, or LESS even. That's not long at all!
Each day that goes by, feels slow sometimes... but when you look at how fast it's gone all together, it's pretty amazing!
I can't believe I'm past halfway now! And my baby is going to be here in just over 4 months! :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless, yes if you look at it that way, we are half way through june almost i have about 3 and 1/2 months left and if i follow the family trend it will be more like 3 months its not too long really just feels like it
And yes i bet your glad to be past half way :D


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I am very glad! And my big countdown before was for my scan, to find out the gender... and now that I've had that... time will probably go even faster, since now I'm counting down rather than up! :haha:
And summertime ALWAYS go by quickly, at least it does for me... and once fall arrives, our due dates will be just around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Yay for V day Bump Buddie! :mrgreen:

Buttonnose what's going on with the wedding? You ok?

Been for my 20 week check up today (bit late :lol:) and everything was great! :D I got given my MATB1 so I am officially pregnant! :rofl:
I'm back there on the 12th July for my 25th week check up, looking in my notes I think thats when they start measuring your bump?
Do you only have bloods taken at 16 weeks? - Scrap that, just seen I have them again at 28 weeks!
I didn't realise how often you go to the midwife!!!

I have seen the midwife at 14th April, 16 Weeks and 21 weeks.
I am scheduled to see her at 25 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 34 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and 41 weeks!! Gosh that's alot! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

what have I missed? x


----------



## MommyKC

BB - that sounds about right to me! Here, we see our midwives every four weeks until about 30 weeks, and then it's every two weeks... until 36 weeks when it becomes every week. It is alot, but it's also reassuring to see them that often to know baby is doing okay. And it gets really exciting towards the end, as they can often do pelvic exams (if you want) to see if you're dilating or anything!

Hi Em! :hi: How are you?


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: Yay for V day Bump Buddie! :mrgreen:
> 
> *Buttonnose what's going on with the wedding? You ok?*
> 
> Been for my 20 week check up today (bit late :lol:) and everything was great! :D I got given my MATB1 so I am officially pregnant! :rofl:
> I'm back there on the 12th July for my 25th week check up, looking in my notes I think thats when they start measuring your bump?
> Do you only have bloods taken at 16 weeks? - Scrap that, just seen I have them again at 28 weeks!
> I didn't realise how often you go to the midwife!!!
> 
> I have seen the midwife at 14th April, 16 Weeks and 21 weeks.
> I am scheduled to see her at 25 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 34 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and 41 weeks!! Gosh that's alot! :lol:

MIL and her some what pathetic demands have me stressed to hell :( I swear i have cried every day about this wedding (because of MIL!) every day this past week :(


----------



## Agiboma

sorry about your trouble with mil buttonnose, but try to take it easy for the sake of your LO


----------



## CharlieKeys

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: Yay for V day Bump Buddie! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buttonnose what's going on with the wedding? You ok?
> 
> Been for my 20 week check up today (bit late :lol:) and everything was great! :D I got given my MATB1 so I am officially pregnant! :rofl:
> I'm back there on the 12th July for my 25th week check up, looking in my notes I think thats when they start measuring your bump?
> Do you only have bloods taken at 16 weeks? - Scrap that, just seen I have them again at 28 weeks!
> I didn't realise how often you go to the midwife!!!
> 
> I have seen the midwife at 14th April, 16 Weeks and 21 weeks.
> I am scheduled to see her at 25 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 34 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and 41 weeks!! Gosh that's alot! :lol:

How did you get given your MATB1 certificate? Will they issue one at my 25 week checkup or did you have to ask for it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

buttonnose82 said:


> MIL and her some what pathetic demands have me stressed to hell :( I swear i have cried every day about this wedding (because of MIL!) every day this past week :(

O no, why? Just remember it's YOUR wedding not hers!

@CharlieKeys - The midwife just gave me it. I get my certificate for HIP Grant next :D


----------



## MadamRose

We dont get a 20 week appointment thats just what our scan is. We see out midwife at 15weeks then not again until 25. I see mine next wednesday, and i will get my HIP form :yipee: get baby loads more stuff with it. 
I was just sorting out a few of Chloe's clothes and seem to have already decided what i want to in my hopsital bag for her :haha: refrainind from actually doing it though. Im packing it aout 35weeks which is only 11 weeks away :wohoo:
How is everyone?


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

I hope all is well! :)

Phillippa... I packed my bag around 35 weeks last time too, and I plan the same this time. You don't want to pack it TOO early as the clothes tend to get stale if you do. And not too late either, in case you go into labour early! ;) So good plan! :thumbup:

So.... just over 15 weeks until my mat leave starts! :haha: I know, it's a while away... but I'm excited none the less! I can't wait to be home with Kyree and await this baby's arrival!!! :yipee:


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: speaking about 15 weeks till i get my cerclage removed :baby:


----------



## MommyKC

^ Well thats exciting too!
My friend had her cerclage removed at 36 weeks... but she still didn't go into labour on her own (despite starting to dilate at 21 weeks which is when they put the cerclage in) and she was induced at 38 weeks! And her baby boy was nearly the same size as my daughter who was born at almost 41 weeks! :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

wow well im only looking fwd to having a healthy term baby


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I will pack my bags just after the wedding so around 32 weeks!! :lol:
I'm so impatient!

Anyone heard from Laura?


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi

Just thought I would pop in. I dont have the time to keep up on all the posts so I apologise that I only come on from time to time. Well things have speeded up a little for me, my friend just had a baby girl and she makes me want mine...NOW!lol! I am off to the midwife tomorrow and she will give me my HIP form so on Friday I will send that off as I will be 25 weeks, yay!!!!

I am really feeling my baby move higher now, it feels a couple of inches above my belly button, very active, thankfully! 

Just got back from the Isle of Wight, not the festival, we had a week away, the kids enjoyed themselves although we did have some rain. Now I am back just finished all the washing, there was stacks, and now I need to sort my sons 7th birthday out which is in 4 weeks. They break up 22 July and I think once that happens time will fly, the summer holidays always do, so I am hoping I go into labour at 38/39 weeks, my friend has invited us to her little girls christening, and thats 10th October so really would like baby early to get a little slimmer and have her there with me in a pretty dress. My other two came early so you never know. Gonna start the raspberry leaf tea thing at 34 weeks as I did that with my son so you never know that might give me a nudge!

Anyway better go and do tea, take care xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a plan!! I will stock up on Rasberry Leaf tea at 34 weeks!

We could really do with our little boy being early or even on time! I'm due 23rd October. We live in the North West and we have been invited to H2B's good friends wedding 4 hours drive away down South on the 13th November! :shock:

Not looking realistic but would be nice! :rofl:

I've finally managed to find a newborn toy!! I bought him this -

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51D2hfdljqL._SL500_AA300_.jpg :D Bargain! £4!

He's been naughty recently, he doesn't move nearly as much as he used too :(


----------



## MommyKC

BB - You're funny! Im impatient too! I just force myself to wait sometimes! :haha:
And I haven't heard from Laura? :shrug: Hopefully she's doing ok!!!

Ellaandcallum... sounds like you've been busy! Good luck at your MW appointment tomorrow! Wow, almost 25 weeks! Im only almost 21! I guess that's what happens when I'm due at the end of the month. :(
I can't wait to feel movement higher up. I've felt SOME kicks around my belly button but most of them are still below it. She's definitely a little wiggle worm though! This morning in the bath, I felt her constantly! I love it! :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

I cant view your picture BB.
I would like this baby to be early too... even just a week early! My daughter was born on November 23rd, so I would really like this baby to at least be born in October (due the 28th), so they each have their own month. Sounds silly, I know... but the futher apart they are, the better for birthdays, etc. Otherwise my daughters will only be born 2-3 weeks apart. :wacko:
Around October 20-25th would be perfect! But since my daughter was 5 days late, I'm pretty much expecting this one to be late aswell. :dohh:

And I wouldnt worry BB... Im sure baby boy has just shifted positions, or being lazy! He'll pick up his movement soon I bet! :D


----------



## Agiboma

bb the toy is so cute. makes me want to go toy shopping


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't like not feeling him much :( Makes me worry! Naughty baby. I've even had to get my doppler out just to listen to him!

I text Laura last night, she's fine, some reason she keeps getting kicked out of the forums!:wacko:


----------



## Agiboma

thanks for the update bb


----------



## EmandBub

wonder why it won't let her on :wacko:
happy v-day Phillippa! 
i can't believe we're viable!! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG V Day already!!!? Brilliant! :yipee:

2 Week 3 Days left for me!

Anyone any idea when the October Thread needs making in 3rd Tri? With me being at the end of the month I'm clueless but don't want to miss it! :lol:


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: according to my limited calculations should be the last week of this month i just subtracted 13 weeks from oct 1st, but math is not my strongest subject


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls :) hope youre all good ?? 

Had my exam yesterday thought it was today and got all stressed out when i realised the date when i woke up had to cram alll my revision in 3 hours argh lol 

I feel like time is dragggggggging so much now :( just want summer to be over haha ! 

xx


----------



## buttonnose82

brunettebimbo said:


> OMG V Day already!!!? Brilliant! :yipee:
> 
> 2 Week 3 Days left for me!
> 
> *Anyone any idea when the October Thread needs making in 3rd Tri? With me being at the end of the month I'm clueless but don't want to miss it*! :lol:

2 weeks friday :thumbup: I only know as i am due the 1st and thats when i turn 27 weeks lol


----------



## buttonnose82

Hope everyone is doing ok :) wedding is in 3 sleeps so coming fast! It is all pretty much sorted, just packing for honeymoon now!


----------



## laura6914

hi girls. ive managed t get on without getting booted off. i dont think its the site i think its my internet to be honest. its crap. 

thanks for the text last night BB :thumbup: hope LO is moving more today for you. if he is quiet in the womb hopefully he will be quiet when he is out. 

Steffy hope your exam went well hun. 

Cant believe in a few moe weeks we will be moving to the 3rd tri. im petrified me. its so near the end. 

xxx


----------



## ms_katy5

Hia could you change my date to the 14th! Sorry its late forgot to update u b4! Im having a lil girl aswell :)


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats on youre lil princess ms katy


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ms_Katy what date where you on?

:hi: Laura! Nope he isn't the little monkey! :(


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies! :hi:

Buttonnose... wow your wedding is in 3 sleeps??? YAY! I bet you're excited! :yipee:
I could barely contain myself the last 2 weeks before my wedding, so I can only imagine how you're feeling! Good luck with everything! :hugs:

Congrats Phillippa and Em on reaching V-Day! I still have 3 weeks to go. :( Oh well, I will be there soon! And once the 3rd Tri Thread opens up, I will just bounce between this one and that one! :haha: To keep in touch with ladies due at the beginning and end of the month (like me!).

So how is everyone doing today? Its a yucky day here. Cool and rainy, quite depressing. Oh well, we've had nice weather lately so can't really complain!

My hubby finally agreed to a name, so our baby girl is going to be named *Alora Faith*! :cloud9: I love it. Ever since my hubby suggested Alora, it's felt like her name... and nothing else even came close! I am so glad she has a NAME now! :happydance:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes Kate i dont want to leave it too late with the family trend thats why doing it at 35 weeks, i already have a few bits ready to go in it, all togather in the cupboard, so if there was an emergancy i could throw them in and it would be a semi ok bag.
I want to use the rasberry leaf to also, i have also heard there is some clary sage oil you can use. I want to look into it more but if its safe i will be using that from 37 weeks (term) at 37 weeks i will start to do anything to get Chloe to come as i will be so impacient
Chloe had a few days of not kicking much the other day, i also ended up getting doppler out as i was that worried BB, but now she is back to her active self, i think if the change positions then movement decreases.
Ms_katy congrats on team :pink:
Love the name Kate.
Sorry i aint been on much had another exam today so was revising for that, and me and my mum went shopping yesterday, more for a look round than anything, i didnt buy anything she did for herself and brought Chloe a lovely sleepsuit i want to put in hopsital bad :haha:
And finally Chloe is viable :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: sorry im just so happy to finally be here


----------



## brunettebimbo

That is a lovely name Kate! :mrgreen: Get your hubby thinking of boys names for me :rofl:

Weather is lovely here, it's so warm! :)

Yeh I think once I reach 37 weeks I may try things although H2B won't be impressed :lol: I'm working until 38 weeks so running up and down 2 flights of stairs may help! I can imagine being stood in surgery and my waters going! :rofl:


----------



## MadamRose

My H2B said today he wishes she was ready now, he will be doing anything he can to help me do anything to get her here at 37 weeks +


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh H2B wants our little man here too but says he will come when he is ready.
I can't wait! :D


----------



## MadamRose

:haha: men just dont understand, by then we will be so fed up we def wont be thinking they can come when they want


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree!! :lol:

Well I think Beany Boy got the hint, a bottle of Dr Pepper and a bag of Haribo's later he has started to wriggle. Not loads but enough to satisfy me for now :mrgreen:


----------



## MommyKC

I will start thinking of names for you BB! :haha: What happened to Tristan? Im glad to hear he's moving more for you! :D

And you're right, these babies will NOT come until they're ready! Trust me! I tried everything! And she was still 5 days late! :dohh:
However, it's still fun to try. I will start trying at 37-38 weeks this time too, just in CASE and because it keeps you occupied at the end... but sometimes they are just stubborn little monkeys and don't want to come out! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Im hoping i dont have the stubborn baby problem anyway (watch me be the 1st in my family 2 :doh: )
Aww you have made me fancy sweets now BB might just have to pop to the shop in a bit :haha:
Lovely though for myself, i have been pregnant 24 weeks only 16 more to go(roughly) so i have 8weeks less left than i have done :D


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... well it's always good to hope you'll go early! I thought for sure, during my first pregnancy, that I would go early. My mom went 1-2 weeks early with both my brother and I! And my Grandma was early too!
Other relatives have been early as well.
But nope. :nope: She was LATE!!!! I think just to prove me wrong! :haha: At least this time around, I'm expecting to be late since I was last time... so if I go early, it will be a nice surprise!!!
Family trends dont necessarily mean anything. Especially first babies are often later (statistically). You never know though, you might go early! :shrug: There is really no way of knowing until it happens!


----------



## MadamRose

i hope i follow the family trend, there has not been one baby on time or late. Me and sisters were all early i was 4 weeks ealry, OH was also 4 weeks early. But yes like you say she will pop be akward and do the opposite and keep me waiting.
I am thinking i dont have many milestones left
gettting past 7 weeks (time of last MC) (check)
12weeks (check)
14weeks/2nd tri (check)
20weeks (check)
24 weeks/viable (check)
Only 27 weeks/3rd tri
full term
and due date left :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:wohoo: I can't wait to be viable! I might relax a little!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww yes im alot more relaxed now, with my MC last year, and all the scares this pregnancy im now less worried. and just realise, i also have the doubt digit milestone which is only 13 days away :haha: sorry i just love all the milestones as it means baby is getting closer.
I dont know how much weight i have put on in pregnancy dont actually own any scales at home :blush: do you think if i ask the MW she will weight me and tell me? im just intreeged to know
I also read a website each week for info about this week of pregnancy at it says baby puts on about 6oz this week, thats quite a bit to say they are only about 1lbs 3oz at the start of the week


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh she probably will.

Mine weighed me at my 6 week appointment and again at my 20 week appointment.

I have put on 10lb which at this stage between 10lb and 1 stone is the right amount :)


----------



## Newt4

I think my weight is finally coming along. Ive only gained 4 pounds but this week my bump has just popped out and I find myself more hungry now too.


----------



## MadamRose

i have no idea how much i have put on i really hope she will weight me as i really wanna know to see if im about right. cuz everyone keeps saying otehr than baby bump i have lost weight everywhere else (kinda implying i was a bit bigger before :cry: ) but im wondering if this is the case have i put on as much :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

well whilst on the weight subject i have gained a wopping stone so far. i am now 9 st. i was 8 pre pregnancy. Dont think i will ever get back into my size 8 jeans to be honest but im happy with that.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, i can still fit in some of my pre-pregnancy jeans dont ask me how at 24 weeks.


----------



## lolababes

Due#1-2010 said:


> Aww, i can still fit in some of my pre-pregnancy jeans dont ask me how at 24 weeks.

My jeans went at about 12 weeks lol :blush: but I am wearing a pair of size 10 cropped pants for work (with the bobble tho :haha:)


----------



## MadamRose

I can button them up and everything, but its not like i dont have a bump, my bump pics i took today (these were taking in pre-oregnancy jeans sizw 12 :haha: )
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/24weeks2.jpg
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/Belly/24weeks3.jpg
Really dont know how i am still in them


----------



## Newt4

I can fit in to my prepreg pants too but I find the stretching of the maternity pants so comfy.


----------



## StonesWife

I was fitting in my prepregnancy jeans but I too feel maternity jeans are so much more comfy. they don't press on my bump. This girl takes up my whole tummy1 I don't carry high or low I just carry! lol Although its all in my stomach. I turn around and you can't even tell from behind!


----------



## laurietate25

I can fit into mine but i want comfort on and around my bump and i dont like it when they look like ive squeezed into them around the waistline. tbh im wearing alot of leggings and dresses at the mo so they are just fine and aint tight around the bump area at all...Mind im not very big for 6 months at all x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't been in my jeans for ages!!

I think it's more comfort than anything, I've no idea how people are comfy with their jeans under their bump. 

I tried some summer pants on the other day and H2B made me take them off, he won't let me wear anything that's too tight incase I hurt our baby :rofl: Bless he is so protective!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Due 1 your bump is lovely. 

BB- bless your OH. Mine is the same i dont think they realise how well protected they are in there. 

Im still wearing my size 10 jeans but think they will be going soon. With summer coming its going to be hot as it is so will stick to my linnen trousers i think. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

Wwhhhhhaaaattttt!!!!!!

My signature has been edited.


----------



## brunettebimbo

They've removed your signature Laura!!:growlmad:

Heres my newest bump picture...it's pathetic! :rofl:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/P170610_0701.jpg


----------



## buttonnose82

eek! today is my last day online as a Miss! We leave here 9am tomorrow morning to head up to the north east to get final things ready then wedding saturday

excited much!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!

Good Luck Buttonnose! I hope your day is everything you hope for :D


----------



## laura6914

BB your so petite. 

Button nose, hope everything goes swimmingly hun. I would be bouncing all over with excitement.

xx


----------



## a_c

I'm having a girl on 31st!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's pathetic! :lol:
I was a 10-12 before getting pregnant and weighed 9 stone 11.

I now weigh 10 stone 7 and still look smaller than you skinny minis :(


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls, i am so excited!

won't be back online till 29th after today so will be after all the gossip by then :)


----------



## laura6914

congrates a_c

BB you look lovely hun, you will apreciate it when some of us are fighting to get rid of the baby wieght afterwards. 

Buttonnose, you will be missed but will look forward to seeing all the gorgeous photos on your return.


----------



## Steffyxx

phillipa and button nose youre bumps look so cute :) 

good luck buttonnose hope you have a lovely wedding day !! 

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

p.s we will all have to start our own wieght loss group when we have had lil ones to egg each other on lol ive got myself a wiifit for when baba arrives already im so scared of being a fatty :S argh ! 

xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ botton nose wish you all the best hun on your special day


----------



## brunettebimbo

Defo Steffy!! :D

I doubt it Laura, I'm useless at losing weight! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Has your LO been moving today chick?
Did i tell you i have sciatica, if i remember correctly the Dr said you have it to didnt they.


----------



## ms_katy5

brunettebimbo said:


> Ms_Katy what date where you on?
> 
> :hi: Laura! Nope he isn't the little monkey! :(

I was on the 5th i think but they changed it when i went for an early scan just forgot to update it :) opps!!


----------



## MadamRose

Aww hope all goes well buttonnose :D
Chloe is being really active today :yipee: i love it when she is like this.
I am starting t notice that the tiniest of meals are really startin to fill me up now i guess my stomach is all squashed up :wacko:
How is everyone today? enjoyin the nice weather?


----------



## MommyKC

laura6914 said:


> well whilst on the weight subject i have gained a wopping stone so far. i am now 9 st. i was 8 pre pregnancy. Dont think i will ever get back into my size 8 jeans to be honest but im happy with that.

Well I'm glad I'm not alone! I have gained 14lbs as well. But I havent really changed my eating habit or anything... and I know for a fact at least 4 of those pounds are in my boobs! :dohh: :haha:
I had alot of water retention with my daughter so I'm not all that surprised. :shrug:


----------



## MommyKC

Morning ladies!

How is everyone? 

BB - your bump looks great! And I agree, you will be grateful after having your baby. I was HUGE with my daughter and I'm following in the same path this time too! :wacko: I think I'm even bigger this time around, in comparison to 21 weeks last time. And my tummy went down relatively quick last time, but I never lost it completely. And I've heard second pregnancy weight is even harder to lose... so I'm kind of nervous about that. :( But, it's all worth it! :D

Buttonnose - good luck this weekend!!! I hope your day is everything you hoped it would be! And we'll miss you! xx


----------



## itsaboyxxx

im having my first baby...due oct 7th! its a boyyyyyy!!:blue:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh Laura he has moved more today :) Think it must be the heat!
Is anyone else really uncomfortable? My feet and legs are killing and I'm not enjoying working in this heat! :(

****UPDATED TO HERE****


----------



## MommyKC

To be honest... I havent been in much pain yet. *knock on wood*
But then again, I have an office job - you run up and down stairs all day! :wacko:

But I only find myself hurting if I have a super busy, active day. And occasionally if I pick my daughter up too fast, I feel sharp pains in my tummy... :( Or if I'm sitting a while, and get up... my tailbone hurts. But nothing unbearable that doesnt go away rather quickly.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it must be my job!

Did you ask your husband to pick me a fantastic name? :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

It probably is your job hun. :( :hugs:

Hmmm yeah I did actually - he could only think of boy names we thought of before, that I suggested... and none of them popped out at you. :( So no Tristan anymore?

Here are some names though, DIFFERENT ones... :shrug: I looked up "unique boy names"
Take a gander anyway...

Archer
Blade
Brick
Bridger
Bronson
Bond
Beckham
Cruz
Catcher
Diesel
Evander
Fisher
Jordan
Laker
Lance
Tyson
Ashton
Hendrix
Jagger
Jet
Kingston
Maddox
Magnum
Mace
Rebel
Rocket
Stone
Zen
Alexander
Blake
Caleb
Carter
Chase
Cole
Finn
Gunner
Harrison
Landon
Logan
Nash
Parker
Paxton
Taggart
Tristan
Thatcher
Trezdon
Tucker
Zephyr

xx


----------



## EmandBub

Wow you chatty girls! :rofl: 
how're you ladies and bumps doing today?
xxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Em! :hi:

I am good! Baby is named, therefore everything is right in the world! :cloud9: :haha:
She's moving more and more, which I love. Ugh - I just want to be 30ish weeks! Then the countdown REALLY begins! :D

How are you???


----------



## brunettebimbo

Some of those really made me laugh!!

I mean come on, who would call their son Brick!!!? :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: aww bless you!
i just want to find a name already!
seriously shouldn't be this hard.
i've never been good with names.
but now it's really matters, she'll have this name for the rest of her life. 
we're all good here!
it's friday tomorrow so all is great
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

BB that was exactly what i thought :rofl: :rofl: 
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well that was my giggle for the day! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

haha well I just searched unique names! I didn't think you'd name your son BRICK! Jeesh! :blush:
I didn't come up them myself you know! :huh: You guys made me laugh, while at work! :rofl:

And you'll both find names eventually, when the right one comes along! And it feels SOOO good when it finally does! :dance:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i know i know
don't worry, we don't think your weird do we BB? 

i love Alora Faith btw hon
it's beautiful
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Em! :hugs: I love her name too... as soon as hubby suggested it, I fell in love with it. :cloud9:
So once you hear your little girls name, you'll just "know". :)

And some of them werent that bad! :nope:
Some were dumb, YES, but some weren't bad!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

i hope so! i like being prepared in advance and seeing as i can't predict when she'll be born, i'd like to atleast have her name(s) picked out!
:rofl: you're right, some were cute 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

I love these actually! 
Jordan
Lance
Tyson
Ashton
Maddox
Alexander
Blake
Caleb
Carter
Chase
Cole
Finn
Harrison
Landon
Logan
Parker
Tristan

Chase, Tristan and Blake are too cute! 
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

See!!!!! :rofl:
Those ones are cute! :thumbup:

And I know what you mean... I'm the same. I figure there is always enough to worry about and think about when she is born...having one less thing to worry about, such as her name, will be a godsend! Or at least that's how it felt for my first daughter. Since I knew her name for months before, it was so easy to just write it down once she was born! :D


----------



## EmandBub

exactlyy!! 
xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

:lol: I agree that having a name makes things easier. My dh is a blinking nightmare so knowing we're on the same page is great. This heat is killing me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hate the fact that nothing just seems to be the "one" it's such a hard decision!

I do like Tristan a lot but I think peoples comments have put H2B off it a bit.

His middle name is going to be Jordan as that is my middle name. I don't have any other boy names to pass on as H2B's kids have H2B's first name and H2B's Dad's name as their middle names. I like Jordan :)

I quite like Kaylen too, text H2B yesterday asking him if he liked it but got no answer :lol: Take that as a no then!

And Em speak for yourself, Katie is just a tad weird! :winkwink: :rofl:

Update on my little one! He's being a good little boy now, he's not kicking loads but enough to make Mummy relax, :) I hated going ours without even a single nudge!

I got the doppler out this morning just because I love listening to his heartbeat, I put it on and by god he was wriggly, I could barely hear him through the movements, when I pressed the doppler a little more he kept kicking it off!:rofl:

Somebody obviously doesn't like being prodded at 7am! :lol:


----------



## newmommy23

Halloween here! :cloud9:


----------



## Steffyxx

22 weeks :happydance: ive only got 18 weekends until baby is here quite scary :wacko:

I love some of those names mommyk but my other half is quite boring when it comes to names the only ones we have agreed on are joshua and reece and im not fussed by either so FRUSTRATING i really want the name LEWIS but hes still having none of it and i suppose it would be nice to agree on one and not have to force or blackmail him into it lol !


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

V Day for me today :happydance: what a milestone to reach.


----------



## bumbleberry

Can you update me for team pink please :)

BB - I still like Tristan!


----------



## MadamRose

Happy v-day laura :D

How is everyone today, i have found a food Chloe likes KFC :haha: i was in town getting a bit of shopping and my sister treated me to one, had been craving one for about to weeks but had been being good, well i see why i was craving it now, Chloe loved it, she was kicking around like mad, guessing its one taste she must like :haha:

Steffy, yes its scary how close it is, but also seems like so long away at the same time (iykwim) 
How is everyone and their bumps today?


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> And Em speak for yourself, Katie is just a tad weird! :winkwink: :rofl:

Hmmmph!!! :sulk: :shock:
LOL


----------



## going_crazy

I have just popped in to see how everyone is doing...... Hope all's ok? 



MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> And Em speak for yourself, Katie is just a tad weird! :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Hmmmph!!! :sulk: :shock:
> LOLClick to expand...

^^^^ You girls make me giggle! :rofl: xxx


----------



## MommyKC

HI going_crazy! :hi:

And I'm glad we make you laugh! :haha: See if I help BB with names anymore!!! :rofl:
Just kidding BB!!! :hugs: 

So how is everyone else doing today? Happy Friday! :happydance: Its a very nice day outside today here! :)

Congrats to you who have reached V-Day... wow, lots of us are approaching it! Still 3 weeks for me, but thats really not far if you think about it! :D

I cant wait!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> And Em speak for yourself, Katie is just a tad weird! :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Hmmmph!!! :sulk: :shock:
> LOLClick to expand...

https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/board/images/smilies/bootyshake.gif https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/board/images/smilies/blbl.gif

:yipee: That's brill Laura!! 2 Weeks 1 Day for me, I can't wait!

I'm bloody knackered today! Off to some friends tonight for a take-away, the lads are going to watch footy whilst us girls chinwag!

Busy weekend, we are looking for wedding rings, cake decorations, paying some more off the pram etc etc!


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> And Em speak for yourself, Katie is just a tad weird! :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Hmmmph!!! :sulk: :shock:
> LOLClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/board/images/smilies/bootyshake.gif https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/board/images/smilies/blbl.gifClick to expand...

:rofl: :haha: I think I just peed myself!


----------



## MommyKC

BB - sounds like you have a nice weekend planned! I loved shopping for wedding stuff, and baby stuff too!
I LOVE ring shopping too! ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

These would be perfect for you then! https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:H18W9GIch3PtxM:https://www.made-in-china.com/image/4f0j00qMvEtrLSJYUNM/Plastic-Incontinence-Pants.jpg :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

^ Oh those are gorgeous!!! My husband wouldn't be able to keep his hands off me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: u ladies r 2 funny


----------



## Newt4

Love the undies

My V day is in two days:happydance:


----------



## silver_penny

ooo, those undies would be perfect for around your due date! :rofl: You would have to worry about where you went or sat down. You would be "water-proof"! lol


----------



## MommyKC

So true!!! :rofl: What a great idea!


----------



## EmandBub

oh godd you girls and your crazy ideas :rofl: 
i love the nan nappy :haha: 

how is everyone today? 
xxx


----------



## StonesWife

Just dropping in to say hi girls! Thanks for the giggle! those undies were absolutely S-E-X-Y!!! :rofl: Hope all you girls are doing good!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Updating, I am still due Oct 2nd and its a girl :)


----------



## laura6914

morinng girls, 

you lot crack me up. Loving the undies. 

Any plans for the weekend. Im off to a BBQ tonight and very nervous as the host is the OHs big boss. :wacko: Feeling tired today. Shae hasnt stopped moving so far after he had a very quiet day and hardly moved yesterday. 

So England match :nope:............. anyone watch it?????????


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i watched it and couldnt beleive what a load of tosh it was TBH
Might pop down to the carnival near me if the weather stays nice but it normally rains just as it starts so i wont hold out much hope. 
I feel so tired today 

And yes i love the pants aint they sexy :rofl:
how is everyone and their bumps


----------



## laura6914

oh where is the carnival hun. The weather seems to be holding out here. A little cold though :(

Just hope the squad pull their socks up for the next match on wednesday else we are out. Very disspaointed.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes at the rate we are going we will be out TBH if we couldnt beet yesterdays team do we have much chance on wednesday, i think they players need to be played in the positions they prefer. I cant beleive wayne ahving a go at the fans for booing - what do they expect when they play like that?
Yes it is pretty cold atm, not even sure if im gonna go yet as feeling really sicky today :(


----------



## laura6914

totally agree with you hun. They need to move gerrard back over to the left and stick rooney up front on his own. 
I think the fans had every right to boo. After all they have paid god knows how much to fly over there to suport them. I would be just as peeved. 

Oh no hun, sicky is not good. :(
Im feeling sick but that cause im constantly hungry.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly, we didnt play overly well in the warm up games we one them but more through luck. I would be very pis*ed off if i had spent that much money to watch that.

Yes sicky not good, im not hungry, just feel :sick: :( had some ceral and a cuppa and it came on after than


----------



## laura6914

just put your feet up and relax hun if your not feeling overly well. :hugs:

Do you feel like the 2nd tri is starting to drag slightly now?


----------



## tuesday

Hi,
I have only just seen this thread :blush:
Can you put me down for the 20th please?


----------



## MadamRose

Oh finally someone that agrees with me. i go to an aquanatal class and there are 4 of us all due in 4 days of each other, 5,6,7&8th and the other 3 say its going nice and fast. i keep thinking if one more person sayd that im not going to responsible for my actions :haha:

Yes i just feel like all my energy has been zapped today and i feel sick on top of that :( if i do go to the carnival, it will prob just be to watcth the floats and the go down the road 2 mins walk from my house.
But think i will prob give it a miss


----------



## MadamRose

welcome to october bumpkins siobhan21


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies!!

Just in October, due the 31st!! However, just had 20 week scan and baby is head down and engaged so could well be an early one!! Still on Team Yellow (although wanted to know).

How is everyone?
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww welcome to october bumpkins. its common for babys to be head down and even engaged early and even be on time or even late coming


----------



## laura6914

welcome to the new ladies. 

Han your Due date is my birthday. 

Due1- the first few weeks did go slightly quick but it is really dragging now. May be getting out for some fresh air will do you some good.


----------



## MadamRose

Might do, im not even dressed yet :blush:
Yes i found its the last week or so its started to drag. gettin up ready for the 3rd trimester already, i though with my wedding being so close it would be going quicker. On a positive note only 2 and 1/2 weeks until i do reach the 3rd tri


----------



## laura6914

yeah me to hun. I think at this rate once the 3rd tri thread is up and runing over there i will move over early. Its a very scary thought but i feel like i hve outgrown the 2dn tri now really.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i feel the same, all my close family had babys about 4 weeks early i know this doesnt mean i will but very well could do this makes me want to move up early also but im not sure :nope:
I know once i get tot 37 weeks im gonna try and get her to come, but if i do follow all my family she could be close to coming on her own then anyway


----------



## laura6914

oh that would be great. 

My mom and sister went 2 weeks over with all their pregnancies so i have a feeling i will follow that trait. ***stamps feet***


----------



## MadamRose

Yes if i dont follow the trait i will be only person in my family ever to go late or due, the closest ever is 1day before due, and that was a cousin so not even close family.
I am thinkign of buying some clary sage oil at 36 weeks if no sign and using it from 37 weeks + in a way i wish i could do it now but i know its well to early


----------



## laura6914

whats that oil? i havent heard of it.


----------



## MadamRose

I dont know loads about it but its meant to help start contractions apparently ive had 2 people who had baby's swear it was this caused them to go into labour. She put it on her bump and covered it with a hot towel and said she was in labour within 6 hours, wether it is coninsidence i dont know. had another friend who is convienced it set of her labour 2


----------



## MadamRose

this is what you can do with it to help bring on labour its becuase it relaxes the muscles meaning it is easier for them when they do want to contract

1.Clary sage oil is used for aromatic delivery. Take cotton balls and soak them in clary sage essential oil. Put these balls under the expecting mother's pillow. The pungent fragrance emanated from these balls help in relieving muscle tension and reduces stress levels. The smell also helps quicken the labor process by intensifying the muscle contractions. Care has to be taken that clary sage should not be confused with sage, which is toxic for the baby. Sage essential oil is known to cause abortion.
2.Some women in labor prefer to apply clary sage oil on their belly. This aromatic essential oil is known to create a feeling of euphoria. This helps the muscle to relax and strengthens the contraction during labor.
3.10 drops of clary sage oil can be mixed with 50 ml of coconut oil. The mixed oil should be massaged on the palm and the feet of the woman in labor. It releases muscle tension and thereby provides the necessary calm and comfort to the mother. It also helps in muscle dilation, required for the baby to come out.
4.Soak in the goodness of clary sage essential oil to induce labour by mixing it in your bathwater. This relaxes the muscles and help in inducing labour. What's more exciting than going into labor with a peaceful mind and body!


----------



## laura6914

mae note of that and will definitely be giving it a go i tell you. coime 37 weeks i want him out. if it wasnt too early i would try it now. lol. 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

Gosh thats exactly what i feel like, i may consider when OH is at work being sneaky and trying at about 36 weeks :haha: they sell it online at holland and barrat so guessing they would also sell it instore 
Shame we couldnt use it now


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha ill be getting the OH to do it for me :rofl:
I do love being pregnant i honestly do an wouldnt change it for the world regardless of all the problems i have had but im just so impatient i really am. :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Im not normally impacient, but if my angel would have made it i would have had a baby in febuary which is like 4months ago, so i feel really like i should already have my baby if that makes sense. Yes i do like the pregnancy but will like having my baby in my arms more


----------



## laura6914

Oh im sorry for your loss hun i didnt know. 
I just cant wait to hold him, dress him, love him. Just being a mum, including the hard bits and the sleepless night.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww its ok, it was august last year, i got my BFP with that pregnancy in July so i feel like ive been waiting since then and not just since Feb. Yes same i just want to hold her and know she is safe. Are you moving up to 3rd tri at 26 or 27 weeks?


----------



## silver_penny

The England game was bad, but the USA game was brutal. Stupid ref :hissy: 
2nd tri always seems longer to me, I think cause with 1st tri you "miss" the first 4 weeks. I went over to 2nd tri a little early, thinking about doing the same with 3rd tri. I also might try the clary sage oil on oct 9th cause I want this baby on oct 10th. Something has always appealed to me about having a 10/10/10 baby :blush:


----------



## Murphy98

Hello - can I move to this group please? My ultrasound moved my due date back to Oct 29th - bouncing baby boy :flower:

:plane:
 



Attached Files:







BabyPicture June 18 II.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats on your little boy :D

I feel so sick its unbeleive i dont remember the last time i felt this ill :( feel all sick and fluy huddled up on the sofa with my duvet on


----------



## Agiboma

welcome to team blue murphy


----------



## laurietate25

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes if i dont follow the trait i will be only person in my family ever to go late or due, the closest ever is 1day before due, and that was a cousin so not even close family.
> I am thinkign of buying some clary sage oil at 36 weeks if no sign and using it from 37 weeks + in a way i wish i could do it now but i know its well to early

i kno its a very nice thought for ur baby to come early but i wish the other way as i have always had prem babies and i think it would be so nice to have one on time. I find when they are early u worry more for their health and u also wanna make sure they have developed everything ok. x


----------



## EmandBub

hey ladies i can't sleep.
what is everybody up to? 
xxx


----------



## Newt4

Today is my V day and to celebrate we bought a crib :)
https://www.westcoastkids.ca/Million-Dollar-Baby---Mercer-Crib


----------



## Agiboma

congrats newt, nice crib


----------



## Newt4

Yeah hopefully it will be here in time 6 to 12 weeks we have to wait.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats on V Day Newt! Gorgeous cot! :)

Laura I feel the same, 2nd Tri is dragging like hell!! The first October girls don't move over until a week on friday!! :shock:

Well we had a good weekend, got my wedding ring and sorted out some other bits. Went through to Blackpool and H2B won Baby Bean a Winnie the Pooh Teddy with attached picture frame :)

He has been so wriggly the last few days, I love it! :D I think he has had a growth spurt because my bump has grown since my last bump picture!!!

21+5 https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/P170610_0701.jpg

22+2 https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/P210610_0652.jpg

H2B was laid with his head on my bump on Saturday night for about half an hour talking to Baby Bean and he was going mad, wriggling and kicking. He must like his Daddy's voice! :mrgreen:


----------



## EmandBub

morning BB
definite growth i see hon :)
that's so sweet
only 2 months until your big day!!
bet you're excited
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's mad how it's grown in 4 days!! :lol:

Yep 2 months today, very exciting! I can't wait! :D


----------



## EmandBub

bet you can't :winkwink:
how are all you ladies doing today?

wtf is it a monday again? :rofl: 
xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm feeling a bit sicky :(

My bosses are away this week so I'm off to work at a General Dental Practice this week to get experience but I really can't be bothered! I hate General Dentistry!

How are you?


----------



## EmandBub

uh that doesn't sound like too much fun
do you have tums? they always made me feel better with ms
or is this the kind of sicky feeling but not the pukey kind?
i'm OK just got to get my butt to school
xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm still throwing up daily chick so nothing new! I need breakfast I think!

I was told by my doctor not to take tums, I stick to Gaviscon.

I need to get my butt into gear and get ready! I've got to start in 10 minutes and still have hair and make-up to do!! :rofl:

Hope you have a good day :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning all. 

Sorry... been manic this weekend with last minute wedding plans. I can't believe I get married this Friday. Crazy! 

I also get a whole 2 and a half weeks off work from Weds which will be bliss... then when I get back it's just 7 weeks until my mat leave starts! Wahoo!

How are we all? Getting close to 3rd tri now xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

Well I wasn't on here all weekend. :blush: I was just too busy, and when I did have down time I felt like relaxing! :D I got quite a bit accomplished around the house though. :happydance: And I washed all of the baby blankets, bedding, etc. Now its just a matter of going through my daughters old baby clothes, and washing the new ones, and I have to go through the nursery closet (its fully of baby stuff) and organize it. And then everything should be ready. Except hubby needs to paint the nursery too but Im hoping to convince him to do that in the next few weeks. We'll see though! ;)
So I got sunburnt AGAIN yesterday, after lounging on the deck all afternoon. You'd think after the last time that happened, I would have learned... but nope. :nope: My legs are bright red, again! Oh well, they need colour... even if it's red. :haha: My legs are slowly getting less white!

So how are you ladies today? It's Monday... so I'm pretty "blah" today... but at least Im feeling Alora kick more and more... which I LOVE! :cloud9: and she definitely helps me get through the days at work! I seriously cannot wait until I'm on maternity leave! Only 14.5 weeks to go! :rofl:

My tummy is making weird noises this morning. :wacko: I think my coworkers can hear it! :haha: Hopefully that stops soon!

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey favour to ask BB :flower:

Just noticed that you have me twice on the dates list on the 9th - but one has part of my name (ttc_)with the right storks, and the other has my full correct name with only my guess stork!! Can u update to show guessed :pink: and having :pink: nxt to my full username pleaseeee!? Thanks hun x


----------



## going_crazy

Helloooooooooooo Ladies! :flow:

Hope everyone is feeling ok? I'm afraid I'm so rubbish at keeping up with everyone's news on here :blush: so I apologise if I don't mention something I should! I know there are a couple of weddings coming up (or they've already been and gone) and I wanted to wish you all the best with them and I hope your day turns out perfect!

I've just had a mad thought (and please correct me if I'm wrong here.....) I'm sure within the next couple of days there will be people getting their :bfp:'s with a due date of March 2011 :shock:!!! Is it me, or does that make us October Bumpkins look like old timers :jo:!??!?! :rofl:


Anyway.... I promise I'll try and keep up to date more often :oops: Take care all xxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Going_Crazy - You're right! Ladies getting pregnant in June would be due around March. I know this, because hubby and I were originally planning on "trying" for this baby in June, so they would be due in March (we were going to plan for a spring baby)... but obviously, that never happened! :haha: We ended up having a "spur of the moment" moment back in February and here I am! :rofl:

This would make us old :jo: in a way, but it's also exciting because it means we're that much closer to meeting OUR babies! :happydance: I can't wait to meet this little girl! :D
In real life, for me anyway, it seems like gals are popping up everywhere who are pregnant! And its weird, when I was pregnant with Kyree - all of them were due before me so I got to watch them all bring their babies home before me, which was exciting but also excrutiating! :haha: Since it made me even more impatient.
But this time, I'm due before MOST of my friends/family members... there are a few due before me but majority is after... so THIS time I get to bring my baby home first! :rofl:


----------



## WantaBelly

I haven't time to read Everything I've missed out on but I wanted to Congratulate those with upcoming weddings and wish them the wedding of their dreams! V-Day was yesterday for me and I didn't even notice it until I posted on someone elses....... Some days I feel like time is flying and others I feel like its so s-l-o-w. I'm trying to figure out the next milestone........ June 30th Dr. appt. July 14th, 27 weeks and 3rd Tri! Countdown begins.

Have a Lovely week girls!


----------



## going_crazy

It's true, I can't wait to meet my little miss..... it kinda feels like my first again because I had my first 3 so close together, now there's a 6 year age gap!!! 

Everyone that is pregnant around me is due before me :sulk::haha: and they're all having girls too! I think there must've been something in the water!!

And how's this..... I completely missed my V-day!!!! it was a couple of days ago - don't know what I've been doing!

xxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Thats funny - alot of the women I know are having girls too! Only one woman I know had a boy this year. Of course, a couple of these ladies are still too early to know the gender so we'll see! :)
It was the same when I was pregnant with Kyree, we ALL had girls except one of us! :haha: Lots of girl power around here, that's for sure!

And for me it wasnt THAT long ago that I had my first daughter... so I'm hoping everything will still be fresh in my mind, making it easier! In a way, it feels like a LONG time ago since I'm so used to having a toddler around now... and I'm sure it will feel strange at first to have a newborn again but it will come back quickly!

So this must be your fourth girl then? How exciting! I tease my hubby that with two girls running around, the house is going to be FULL of estrogen... I can only imagine four! :haha: But I bet they have a blast together. :)


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sorry not been on in a while. Hope everyone's well. Congrats to all who are viable now, our LO turned 24 wks on Fri and it feels so good to be viable now, especially since I have my old EDD coming up on 30 June from my mc :cry: Feels so nice that each time I think about what 'could have been' our little beanie has a little wriggle and reminds me just how lucky we are.

Talking of doing things to bring things on after 37 wks I think i'll be doing the opposite this time around as we're hoping to get a loft conversion done on our new house before the baby's due and it would really help if I was a wk or two overdue so we can get it finished in time! I was 12 days late with my first so f'xd. That was even after long walks, curries, raspberry leaf tea, pinneapple etc. but this time around there'll be none of that!

Love your name choice Kate, just gorgeous! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning ladies! :)

Nice to hear from some girls that haven't posted in a while! :D

Is anyone struggling sleeping at night? I feel like a zombie! AND anyone keep waking up with a runny nose? How annoying! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

morning all,

hope we are all well. i seem to have really popped the passed few days and bump is HUGE now. :happydance: Phil has to put my shoes on for me now. :rofl:

had my 25 week MW appointment yesterday and got my MATB1. wont be getting my HIP grant form until my 28 week appointment. there is no rush for it though. 

How is everyone? this thread moves so quick so i havent read all the posts. Congrates to thise who are viable now and to those due to get married, hope your days are fantastically wonderful. 

xxx


----------



## Agiboma

was diagnosed with high blood pressure anyone else suffering from this?


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning everyone hope youre all well :) 

Time seems to be dragging but going really quick for me too how wierd YAY my ticker moved up a box v day soon :happydance:

I am feeling lil one moving around loads more now which is so nice OH even got to feel him yesterday and his face lit up bless him !! 

xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Agiboma said:


> was diagnosed with high blood pressure anyone else suffering from this?

I'm the opposite love. My BP keeps dropping and dropping. 90/53 at last check up. Keeps me just contantly exhausted which sucks. 

Ladies - I wore a dress to work today. Note to self... the wider I get... the shorter my dress becomes. I'm almost indecent if I don't keep adjusting. Whoops xx


----------



## MadamRose

Happy V-day newt sorry its a bit late :blush:

Have i missed anything else, sorry i aint been here for a few days, I had another exam and wanted to put effort into that and i knew once i got on here i wouldnt be dragged off :haha:
Its exactly 1weeks until i will be in double figure :happydance: :dance: :yipee: I really can't wait. Got my 25 week midwife appointment tomorrow, get my HIP grant form that £190 is gonna come in useful :D


----------



## KittyVentura

BB - Will you be starting a thread in 3rd tri soon my love? The first ladies are nearly ready to go over. Ahhhhh the final stretch! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I sure will be :D Week on Friday isn't it?

Laura have you seen the HIP Grant topic?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> I sure will be :D Week on Friday isn't it?
> 
> Laura have you seen the HIP Grant topic?

It sounds about right for when people start joining the third tri.


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone today?

Like I said before, once the third tri thread opens, I will keep popping between the two even when I'm not 3rd Tri... I will just miss you guys too much to stay here alone! :haha:

So I go to my midwife today at 1pm! I can't wait - to see how Alora is doing, hear her heartbeat and find out the actual results of my scan! :yipee:

BeanieBaby - I'm glad to like the name! I'm so glad we have it officially picked! And the name just suits her now! Even though I haven't met her yet, I just KNOW that's her name. :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will be doing the same MommyKC, I'm not staying over here alone :rofl: 

Is it just me or is 3rd Tri quite scary????

Hope the midwife goes ok Hun! :)

OMG Gaviscon is my best friend at the moment, I keep having horrendous heartburn every single day!!


----------



## MommyKC

I actually LOVED the third tri the first time around, so I'm excited this time too! :D
It can be scary, because you know the birth is just around the corner... but it's so exciting too! In the third tri, sure you get HUGE but the movement you feel is absolutely AMAZING! You can really feel little body parts and everything through your tummy. :cloud9: And it's actually really thrilling, knowing your baby's birth is so close! I think third tri was actually my favourite, despite many women saying second tri is the best. ;)

And I havent had any heartburn yet... but I remember it started around 25-30 weeks with my daughter so I'm sure it will start soon! :wacko:
Im glad the Gaviscon is helping you though! :)

And I'm leaving in about 20 minutes... :D I will update once I get back! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's just scary because I know it's the last stage! I still don't think it's sunk in that I'm going to be a Mummy, it all seems like a dream!


----------



## MommyKC

I know exactly what you mean - and sometimes it even takes a while after they are born before it really sinks in.

All throughout my pregnancy with Kyree, I felt like a "mom" but I never really realized what that role entailed until she was born. Once you actually hold them, and care for them 24/7... THAT'S when it really sinks in how much you love that little person and how you would do anything for them. :blush:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't wait:cloud9:

This thread is REALLY quiet recently, where is everyone?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you ever wonder why your friends date such nobheads?

My friends boyfriend just posted this as his Facebook status -
_"What's big, messy and covered in spit and drool? Dwight Yorkes fathers day card"_ I basically told him what for and he told me to get a grip. What a nasty git!:growlmad:


----------



## EmandBub

heya ladies
xxxx


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies and bumps

Popping in again to say Hi!!
Hope we are all well, dont know if anyone is the same but I seem to be starting to get really tired again recently and random spouts of feeling really sick for around 15 minutes each evening?? strange

xx


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I agree, it seems very dead around here lately! :(

So I just got back from my midwife. Everything was great! BP normal. Urine dip normal. My uterus was measuring 24cm which is also normal. Baby is a good size. My ultrasound report came back measuring my EXACT dates, so my due date stays October 28th. As mentioned before, my placenta is slightly low lying but this will 99% fix itself, and even if it doesnt... it's high enough that I could deliver normally. I just have to go back for another scan around 28-29 weeks to check the position. But all went well! :D :yipee:

And hi Em!!! :hi:


----------



## Newt4

Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## BeanieBaby

MommyKC said:


> BB - I agree, it seems very dead around here lately! :(
> 
> So I just got back from my midwife. Everything was great! BP normal. Urine dip normal. My uterus was measuring 24cm which is also normal. Baby is a good size. My ultrasound report came back measuring my EXACT dates, so my due date stays October 28th. As mentioned before, my placenta is slightly low lying but this will 99% fix itself, and even if it doesnt... it's high enough that I could deliver normally. I just have to go back for another scan around 28-29 weeks to check the position. But all went well! :D :yipee:
> 
> And hi Em!!! :hi:

So glad your MW appointment went well, i've got my 25 wk one on Fri, last one was at 16 wks, its amazing how much less they wanna see you for subsequent pregnancies. I've got a slightly low lying placenta too and they wanna see me again for a scan at 35 wks to check its position. Really hope I can deliver naturally, he did say he was pretty sure it will move up more and its not covering the canal so think i'm in a similar position to you. 

xxx


----------



## MommyKC

^ Yeah my midwife even told me if my placenta doesn't move at ALL, I could still deliver with the position it's in now. But it will most likely continue to move up as baby grows. It was actually covering my cervix at 8 weeks and now its just beside it... so that alone is a good sign. :D

And here in Canada, we typically see our midwife or OB every 4 weeks so I saw her around 17.5 weeks and then today. And I see her again in 4 weeks. Once I reach 30 weeks, then it's every two weeks... until 36 weeks it becomes weekly visits.

But I am just so relieved everything is going well. :D In fact, this pregnancy has been even more straightforward than with my first daughter, and that pregnancy was very healthy too! So I really couldn't ask for more! :yipee:

I think it will be exciting to have another scan in third tri too - since our babies will be so big by then! :)  It will be nice to see them once more before they are born! :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

OH and I bought paint yesterday for the nursery. Let me know what you ladies think.
The pink is for the accent wall. The brown is for the other 3 walls. :D


----------



## EmandBub

i love the idea of pink and brown Katie!!
glad everything went well at your appointment 
xxx


----------



## going_crazy

MommyKC said:


> OH and I bought paint yesterday for the nursery. Let me know what you ladies think.
> The pink is for the accent wall. The brown is for the other 3 walls. :D
> 
> View attachment 93112
> 
> 
> View attachment 93113

These colours go really well together!:thumbup:

Glad all appointments went well..... I'm off to see the VBAC midwife tomorrow :winkwink: xxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Thanks Em and Going_Crazy! I LOVE the colours and can't wait to see them on the walls! :D

Good luck tomorrow Going_Crazy, let me know how it goes! You mentioned it has been 6 years since your last child? Was that your only c-section? I hope you can get your VBAC!!! 
xx


----------



## WantaBelly

Kay0102 said:


> Hi Ladies and bumps
> 
> Popping in again to say Hi!!
> Hope we are all well, dont know if anyone is the same but I seem to be starting to get really tired again recently and random spouts of feeling really sick for around 15 minutes each evening?? strange
> 
> xx

Kay I was feeling the same way and when I saw my Dr. last I mentioned it so he checked my Iron levels, turns out they are a little low causing me to be anemic. I started on some Iron and now feel much better, less tired.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kay my sickness came back too! I'm throwing up every morning and I'm so tired :(

Katie I'm glad your appointment went well, lovely colour choices! :)


----------



## EmandBub

morning girls, hope you all have a good day
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Only working this morning then my friend is coming :happydance: Her baby was born the day I conceived and I've only seen him in passing so can't wait! :D


----------



## Agiboma

mommy kc very very nice colours


----------



## Steffyxx

Mommykc very nice colours i would be tempted to pinch youre idea if i were having a lil girl :) im so gutted i dont actually get to have a nursury :growlmad: because i still live with my parents but i keep thinking how nice it is going to be to have a helping hand the first few weeks and then we move house :happydance:

Im loving this weather but i dont know about you girls im finding it really hard to cope for longer than half hour outside at a time now :shrug: fake tan time i think lol 

xx


----------



## going_crazy

MommyKC said:


> Thanks Em and Going_Crazy! I LOVE the colours and can't wait to see them on the walls! :D
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Going_Crazy, let me know how it goes! You mentioned it has been 6 years since your last child? Was that your only c-section? I hope you can get your VBAC!!!
> xx

Thanks hun! My only c-section was with my 1st DD almost 9 years ago, but I have to see the VBAC midwife each time - I'm sure I get told the same information!!! I'm hoping everything goes to plan, if so this will be my 3rd vbac :happydance:

Anyway - how's everyone?? 

I've just spent the last hour filling the pool for the kids when they get in from school...... Sod the football, I'll be chilling in the pool :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steffyxx

LOL its not as warm as the last two days thank god im having a bbq this afternoon and watching the footy fingers crossed we can pull it back :)


----------



## going_crazy

I'll have the football on in the background :winkwink: and...... I REALLY want a bbq now :sulk:
LOL
Hope you have a good afternoon! xxxx


----------



## juless

I noticed that my feet are swollen for the first time last night! Freaked me out actually! They still are this morning, but I'm gonna try to put my feet up as much as I can. I've been running around a lot the last few days and I think that's what's done it..


----------



## Steffyxx

jules me too but i didnt know if i was being paranoid or what lol was looking and thinkin mmmm im sure they look diffrent :haha: this is where all the lovely parts of being pregnant creep in i suppose :)


----------



## Steffyxx

Going crazy im not really a football fan i only ever watch the euros and the world cup basically any england match but its an excuse to get everyone round and have a good ol munch :)


----------



## juless

Steffyxx said:


> jules me too but i didnt know if i was being paranoid or what lol was looking and thinkin mmmm im sure they look diffrent :haha: this is where all the lovely parts of being pregnant creep in i suppose :)

Ya, it was a bit scary because I immediately start worrying my blood pressure is too high or something! Luckily it's been good at all my appointments, and I have another appt on July 8th so I'll mention it.


----------



## MommyKC

going_crazy said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Em and Going_Crazy! I LOVE the colours and can't wait to see them on the walls! :D
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Going_Crazy, let me know how it goes! You mentioned it has been 6 years since your last child? Was that your only c-section? I hope you can get your VBAC!!!
> xx
> 
> Thanks hun! My only c-section was with my 1st DD almost 9 years ago, but I have to see the VBAC midwife each time - I'm sure I get told the same information!!! I'm hoping everything goes to plan, if so this will be my 3rd vbac :happydance:Click to expand...

OH so you've been there, and done that already. :) Good for you! I'm sure everything will go just fine then!


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning ladies! :hi:

How is everyone today?

Those talking about swollen feet... I wouldn't worry. I had swollen feet with my daughter that started around 26 weeks and once it started, they were swollen off and on for the rest of my pregnancy. As long as your BP has been fine then it's normal. Good ol' water retention! :haha: I'm sure mine will start very soon too. :wacko:

So just over 2 weeks until I finally reach V-Day. In a way, it's coming up fast but in another way... since most of you ladies are ahead of me, it feels like forever!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I agree Katie, this week seem's to be dragging like hell!! 10 days until V-Day!


----------



## EmandBub

afternoon Katie :hugs:
how have you been?
seems like i haven't spoken to you for a longg time!!
xxxx


----------



## aurora

Mine have been swelling for a good long while already, but I'm prone to it in summer anyway. Doc isn't worried as long as the BP stays good. My biggest advice is cut out salt. I was really swollen after a holiday and long drive home which included lots of shitty food... next day at home I had a very low salt diet...and peed out 2.5 pounds overnight. :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

Aww only 10 days until V-Day BB? So exciting!!! :D

Hi Em! :hi: I know, we keep missing eachother on here. :( How have you been? How are you and OH?
I am doing good! So is Alora. I really couldn't ask for a better pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seems ages away! :lol:

Surprisingly I'm feeling good (apart from heartburn) I think it's probably because my bosses are away!!


----------



## MommyKC

^ I know what you mean... somedays feel like forever to me too. :wacko:
But in the grand scheme of things, 10 days isn't that long! ;)
Just over 17ish weeks until your baby boy will be here!! :D :yipee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: :yipee: I know!! :mrgreen:

Well think I might finally be getting somewhere with my Hen Party, we have been in touch with 3 Hotels who can do treatments for us. I just need final details from them and then I can book one of them! :)


----------



## MommyKC

Aww sounds fun!! You're doing a spa day right??? I would love that.
I have a spa pedicure gift certificate that I'm saving until I'm 8ish months along, as I'm sure it will feel REALLY good right about then! :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh they are offering us this -

3 for £30
mini manicure
mini pedicure
eye brow wax
back neck and shoulders
reflexology
mini facial
eye brow tint
eyelash tint

My god I am so stressed! My manager said to take tomorrow off so I had said to the practice I have been working at on Monday and today that I wouldn't be in tomorrow. I've since been getting snotty texts by the other practice demanding I go in!!:growlmad:

I've just rang my manager and she said to still take annual leave! I'm so annoyed!


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> Aww only 10 days until V-Day BB? So exciting!!! :D
> 
> Hi Em! :hi: I know, we keep missing eachother on here. :( How have you been? How are you and OH?
> I am doing good! So is Alora. I really couldn't ask for a better pregnancy! :happydance:


:rofl: yess i know!
i've been good, we're both well!!
how is Kyree?

that's great hon :-D
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

BB - Ugh! I'm sorry you're having a hard time with work. :wacko: That's the last thing you need right now. Just remember, in only 13ish weeks, you're DONE! That's what keeps me motivated anyway! :haha:

Em - I'm glad to hear everything is good with you. How is school going? Any fun plans for the summer?


----------



## EmandBub

i'm excited :-D only got 5 days until the real countdown begins!!
schools OK just tiring i suppose.
not got any cool plans as of yet, since i'll be nearly 7 months i won't be going out of the country.
probably just lounge around the house for the most part, especially since it will be v. hot.

what about you four? :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Busy thread today I see for the most part everyone is great
my LO is practicing his sticking out his limbs
cutest thing I swear it was his bum was sticking out and
I could feel it and I rubbed it and he pushed it back in


----------



## Kay0102

WantaBelly said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies and bumps
> 
> Popping in again to say Hi!!
> Hope we are all well, dont know if anyone is the same but I seem to be starting to get really tired again recently and random spouts of feeling really sick for around 15 minutes each evening?? strange
> 
> xx
> 
> Kay I was feeling the same way and when I saw my Dr. last I mentioned it so he checked my Iron levels, turns out they are a little low causing me to be anemic. I started on some Iron and now feel much better, less tired.Click to expand...

Thanks hun got my midwife on Tuesday so will mention it then



brunettebimbo said:


> Kay my sickness came back too! I'm throwing up every morning and I'm so tired :(

Oh no brunette, iv been extremely lucky and not thrown up once in my pregnancy its just been severe nausea feelings that have come over me all of a sudden then go, hmm dunno prob just be hormones etc along with all the other joys of pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> i'm excited :-D only got 5 days until the real countdown begins!!
> schools OK just tiring i suppose.
> not got any cool plans as of yet, since i'll be nearly 7 months i won't be going out of the country.
> probably just lounge around the house for the most part, especially since it will be v. hot.
> 
> what about you four? :winkwink:
> xxx

Which countdown? Third Tri? See I thought 27 weeks was Third Tri? :shrug:

And yeah, I don't really miss school. :haha: Sometimes I do, I miss the atmosphere and learning new things, but I don't miss the time or money spent on it.

We don't have any big plans either. I don't like going too far from home while pregnant, especially near the end. But we are going to my dad's trailer at the end of July. There's a beach, pool, playground. Basically just to get away somewhere and I'm sure Kyree will love it. :D


----------



## MommyKC

And Agiboma... isn't it amazing??? I love it when you can actually press lightly on bubs and feel him/her move around! :D


----------



## EmandBub

MommyKC said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> i'm excited :-D only got 5 days until the real countdown begins!!
> schools OK just tiring i suppose.
> not got any cool plans as of yet, since i'll be nearly 7 months i won't be going out of the country.
> probably just lounge around the house for the most part, especially since it will be v. hot.
> 
> what about you four? :winkwink:
> xxx
> 
> Which countdown? Third Tri? See I thought 27 weeks was Third Tri? :shrug:
> 
> And yeah, I don't really miss school. :haha: Sometimes I do, I miss the atmosphere and learning new things, but I don't miss the time or money spent on it.
> 
> We don't have any big plans either. I don't like going too far from home while pregnant, especially near the end. But we are going to my dad's trailer at the end of July. There's a beach, pool, playground. Basically just to get away somewhere and I'm sure Kyree will love it. :DClick to expand...


:rofl: in 5 days, i'll only have 100 days to go hon :winkwink:
27 weeks _is_ 3rd tri isn't it?
i like learning .. that sounded nerdier than i meant it to. :haha:
that sounds like great fun :-D 
xxxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

OH... hahah duh! :dohh:
I didn't notice that, sorry hun! :blush:

And 27 weeks is 3rd Tri, yes! :thumbup: At least that's what I go by!

And don't worry, I like learning too. At least I learn alot in my job all the time, since everything changes almost everyday, so I get my fill from that! :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

@ mommy it is the best feeling in the world
I was just thinking it seems like yesterdawe where
all gonna have our 20 week scan now it's vday and third tri
do exciting


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: it's OK i only realised since i've been counting down the last 13 weeks!
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Agiboma - I know! Time is going fast! Before we know it, we'll all be nearing the end, and having our babies one by one! :yipee:

And I still have 27 days until my real countdown begins! :haha: I didn't even notice it was 27 days until I checked just now! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that's not long at all!
xxxx


----------



## Agiboma

Well I hope to see se familiar faces in 
the parenting sections


----------



## MommyKC

Me too - though I don't know how much time I'll have to come on here, with two young kiddies running around! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i have no clue how i'd cope with two babas! 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

hahah I'm not sure how I'm going to manage either... :shrug: But many women do it, so I'm sure I'll find a way.
Besides, Kyree is pretty good on her own for the most part. Yes, she needs attention and I have to keep an eye on her, but she loves to play on her own too. And now she's getting into that phase where she wants to do everything herself, including feed herself, brush her hair, brush her teeth, etc. Overall, she's pretty easy to look after these days! I'm mostly there to help! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

that's too cute!
and she'll be two by the time Alora's due date comes right?
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Well I am due October 28th, and Kyree will turn two on November 23rd. So it all depends when this baby girl decides to come out! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

oh, well there's a nice age gap between them though i think
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I agree. Two years will be perfect. Not too close, and not too far.
It will be alot of work for me I'm sure, for the first 6 months or so after Alora is born... but I know it will be perfect in the long run. :)
Especially with planning family outings, they will be close enough in age to do most of the same things. And I'm sure they will fight at times, being that close... but they will probably get along good too.


----------



## Agiboma

yes they will mommy kc me and my sis are 2 years apart and we are as close as can be


----------



## silver_penny

There will be about 16 months in between my little ones. That should make life interesting, eh?


----------



## Newt4

My sister and I were two years apart but we got along well until teenage years. After that though we are fine lol.

Man Im eating like a horse!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's all down to personal preference, we will probably start TTC again once this little boy is 3.

H2B's kids have 13 months between them and I don't like it. I can't explain it.

There is 19 months between me and my sister and we don't get on really, I get on really well with my other sister and there is 6.5 years between us!

Our friends have 11 months between hers and I've seen how much she has struggled, I swear she has post natal depression.

Well I've given in, I'm going into hell hole number 2 this morning, if they are shitty with me I will give them what for, I'm sick of my job stressing me out never mind a practice I don't even work for!:growlmad:

58 days until my wedding!!!!!! :yipee: I've booked my make-up trial, hair trial and dress fittings!:happydance:

KittyVenture I can't believe you get married tomorrow! Hope you have a brill day and I look forward to seeing pictures! :D


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Kitty i hope you have a fantastic day tomorrow. The weather is going to be gorgeous to. 

hey BB how you doing chick? Not long left now and you will be walking down the isle. :happydance:

well girls my sickness is back and i have been waking in the night with cramp in my legs to. Not nice at all :nope:


----------



## Agiboma

kittyventure i hope you have a great day
@ laura sorry about your sickness


----------



## Steffyxx

Kittyventura have a fab today tomorrow looks like you picked the right dates for the weather :) 

Laura ive been getting really bad cramps in the night too SO ANNOYING ive heard drinkin loaaads of water through the day helps but kinda cancels it out as youll be getting up every 2 secs for the loo lol 

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

:happydance: just noticed 23 weeks today :cloud9:


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls,

ill give that a try steffy thank you. would rather be getting up for a wee than be in that pain it was awful :(
yey on 23 week mark :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

Have i missed anything??
Sorry i wasnt on yesterday internew went down. 
Although i had my midwife appointment yesterday which went fairly well. Babys heatbeat was really good and really strong. I had a student midwife do everything just with my midwife there. Which i don't mind at all its how they learn, i would rather have them having hands on learning TBH so me and OH even said we dont mind any student being there for any part of any appointments or when we have the baby. 
However i meantioned about the stitch i keep getting in my bump and the back ache i keep getting, and midwife beleives its that bad ive been refered to physio. She said its because im so small, it makes me look small when im actually the right size but actually puts more pressure on my back. Bit worried about all that :wacko:
And i got my HIP grant form which im glad about.

On a positive note only 1week 6days until 3rd tri :wohoo:


----------



## laura6914

Hey Due, not sure what you have missed if anything as i havent been on either. 

Glad evrything went well at the MW, im suffering with sciatica and i get a lot of back ache to. The same as you im quite small framed so there is a lot of pressure down there.hope all goes well with the physio chick. 
Its coming round so slowly but surely isnt it the 3rd tri. i lurke over there most days and its so daunting. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im really worried about it in a way as im scared it could effect the rest of my pregnancy :( hope it doesn't.

Yes its quite scary but im so glad its coming round. i will be so glad when im there. I think im mad though as everyone i know is scared about birth, im not scared at all yet ATM i don't mind speaking about it or anything but it doesnt scare me. 
Its only 5 days til single figures :yipee: and i get married in exactly 1 month :D


----------



## laura6914

Im not scare dof the birth as such. im just scared that the pregnancy really is nearly over. It has gone so quickly looking back. i have so much to do, moving house, finding a house, phil coming out the army and finding a job to go into. it just all seems to be coming at once and im more worried about the baby coming and me not being organised. 
Im sure all will work out how its supposed to.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww im sure you will be all organised even if you dont feel like you will. I feel too organised :haha: i already have washed alot of her stuff. Very limited things still to get getting many with HIP grant when i get it. 
and her room is set up other than her cot which we are putting up after the wedding, as before then the spare bed is needed


----------



## laura6914

He has everything he needs now apart from the cot which we will get when we have found a house. we will end up privatley renting for a year as we do now but we are on the council waiting list which takes forever as privatley renting is so expensive. 
I no everything will work out the main thing is he has everything he needs when he gets he. I just hate being so unorganised when it comes to everthing else. lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i need a few things like a bouncer and bits and bobs like that. but as soon as i get my HIP grant through i will be getting everything out the way. 
Doing a carboot on the 4th July so will look there for a few bits as you can always get some bargins from there :D
I can't wait to set up the cot :haha: even having the moses basket up and on the stand in her bedroom even with there being a full size bed in there makes it seem so real. She has a winnie the pooh rug on the floor already, her curtians are up. And she has a baby gym thing on the floor in her room which i will bring down when she is born :D its all so exciting. Im finding im getting a bit lost in the 2nd tri now. In a way i really cant wait to move over to the 3nd tri


----------



## brunettebimbo

Shit shit shit! I think I may end up in a disciplinary next week! One of my so called friends that I work with has caused a whole lot of trouble for me at the other practice I've been working at! :cry:

If I didn't go back to my current job after my maternity leave do I have to pay SMP back?


----------



## MadamRose

brunettebimbo said:


> Shit shit shit! I think I may end up in a disciplinary next week! One of my so called friends that I work with has caused a whole lot of trouble for me at the other practice I've been working at! :cry:
> 
> If I didn't go back to my current job after my maternity leave do I have to pay SMP back?

Aww sorry to hear that hope you able to get everything sorted. if you havent done anything wrong you shouldnt be on a disciplinary


----------



## brunettebimbo

See that's the thing, since finding out I'm pregnant I can't do anything right. I'm always in the wrong IYKWIM?

I'm sick of it :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww so is it your actually not in the wrong, or you aint sure if you are?
I bet you are sick of it i would be hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

No I'm not in the wrong, i had told them I wasn't going in on Monday. I cleared everything with my manager.


----------



## MadamRose

Well then there is nothing wrong with that if cleared with your manger. Is there anyone at work that you could speak to about it?
I would think your SMP would be effected if you didnt go back after. what about people who dont go back after the 1year i beleive they still get it.
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018741 this website has a lot of info on SMP might help


----------



## laura6914

BB im so sorry your having such a shit time. They are treating you so unfairly for being pregnant and i would definitely take further action against them now. Enough is enough. 

As for the SMP, no hun you dont have to pay it back. Not a single penny. Im not returning to work after Shae is born so i checked with my employeer and you only have to pay back any company maternity you received if you dont return. 

xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im actually going to start crying if my back pain gets any worse. taken paracetomol and its doing nothing. Im pretty sure it gets worse by the hours :(


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!

BB - I'm sorry you're still having a hard time with work. :( I bet you're just counting the days until your mat leave! Why on earth would you be in disciplinary??? :wacko:
I hope it gets better hun. :hugs:

Phillippa - I'm really sorry about your back pain. That can't be fun at all. :( And I'm sure it sucks, but at least it is pretty common and other than being painful, won't cause any harm to Chloe. And in a few more months, she'll be born and all this pain will be in the past.

Laura - pregnancy does go SO fast. I cant get over how fast this one is going. My first pregnancy went pretty slow actually... but looking back NOW, it went fast. But this one is going ridiculously fast. I feel like I blink and another week has gone by! The important thing is to enjoy it! You will miss it when it's over. I LOVE having my daughter with me, but it's hard not to miss feeling your little baby wiggle and kick inside of you, and I love the baby bump too. Either way, it's all worth it in the end! :)

So how is everyone otherwise? It's really yucky outside here today - been raining all morning. I got soaked just dropping my daughter off this morning! :wacko:

22 weeks today for me! :D Only 5 weeks until Third Tri! :haha:

xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks kate. yes its good to know its normal but im pretty sure that it shouldn't be this bad this early. or i def dont think i would be refered to physio. Im just scared if it continues to get worse there is so way i will cope :(


----------



## MommyKC

I know hun. It can be hard at times, and sometimes the aches and pains can be unbearable. But you will get through this. :hugs: You only have 14 weeks (or less!) left. And like you said, because you're small... that may be why Chloe is putting more pressure on your nerves, etc. It wont cause any damage to either of you, it will just be painful until she's born. :(

Love your avatar by the way!! I posted that quote on my facebook a few days ago - I love it! :D


----------



## MadamRose

thanks yes i love things like that :D
Yes exactly hoping she def comes slightly early 37weeks + with all this pain


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls, I'm feeling a bit better, I went to the other practice and asked what was going on. Apparently they don't have a problem with it as I had cleared it with MY manager it's just the girl I work with was kicking off about it because I hadn't told her I was off. Stupid cow:growlmad: She is a proper back stabber...the whole bloody place is!

H2B came into work yesterday to have his wisdom tooth removed, I couldn't watch :lol: He has been in agony since bless him, he managed to get to sleep at 10pm then woke at 1.30am fell to sleep at 2.30am and then I jumped out of bed screaming the usual obscenities with cramp! Normally I just stand up and it goes, not this time! I couldn't put my foot down, it hurt so much, I burst into tears, H2B was really worried, I kept saying "Help me" of which he tried to, I've never felt pain like it! My leg is well stiff this morning!! :( He then didn't get back to sleep bless him and is still in agony!

I'm going to try and get into the doctors today, TMI ALERT! I noticed the other week that my left nipple and surrounding area looked a bit puckered on one side but I put it down to pregnancy so ignored, I've just begun to notice that my nipple and surrounding area is quite lumpy so just want to get it checked!

How are you girls? 8 Days until V Day for me :D

KittyVentura hope your wedding day goes brilliantly today! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steffyxx

BB:hugs: glad everything is sorted now with youre work 

TMI but that sounds alot like my nipples :haha: one of them even started bleeding the other day errr pregnancy does alot of strangeee things im not used to seeing lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I managed to get into my doctors this morning, I had to show him my boobies:blush: He said it's just pregnancy and is normal.

I also mentioned the pain I get in the side of my bump when walking, this is normal too, stretchy muscles etc!

Oooh chick bleeding doesn't sound quite right or do you mean dry and cracked?


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah i mean dry and cracked lol not nice !! i dont think id be able to show my boobies to the doctor:blush: oh god im in trouble when it comes to giving birth hehe


----------



## Agiboma

their are nipple creams you can use to moisturize the nipples to prevent dryness and cracking


----------



## Steffyxx

Agiboma thanks hun i just used some vaseline on them and made them better in no time :)


----------



## Agiboma

lol good to know, happy friday ladies


----------



## MadamRose

Yay im so glad its friday. I am really looking forward to next tue afternoon as i will have done all of my 7 exams. They are really starting to drag had one today and last is tue morning. And today's was not easy with my back hurting, and Chloe got hiccups half way though :lol: and thats all i could feel and concentrate on.


----------



## MommyKC

Morning ladies and Happy Friday! :hi:

How is everyone today?

Alora is kicking and wiggling and stretching like crazy today! I love it! Movements are just getting better and better! :cloud9:

Phillippa - wow, 7 exams. :wacko: You poor girl! I bet you'll feel relieved after next Tuesday! :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes very reliaved and the other day OH came round to the idea of a home birth. But now im having problem with differing midwife oppinions :wacko: and so not sure which to listen to


----------



## Steffyxx

Due 1 is this youre first ? i was really looking into a homebirth but everyone seemed so against it i put it to the back of my mind and ive never really thought about it since i say as long as you feel comftarble with it then go for it ive heard SO many positive storys :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes 1st other than a miscarriage. yes i have also heard so many positive stories. 
People go if this birth goes well have your 2nd at home. But then you got to think about precticalities of the other child and all things like that. And i beleive the fact it would be my 1st and be at home makes it even more special.
https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...hopefull-but-diffrent-oppinions-midwifes.html this is the dilemma i am having.
Did you ever speak to OH or MW about having homebirth?


----------



## Steffyxx

Same here hun


----------



## MadamRose

Do you think you will put any more concideration into the homebirth, or do you think you are going to leave it?


----------



## Steffyxx

oops posted by accident lol same here hun this is my first but i had a miscarriage a few years ago my midwife was really supportive (ive only ever seen one throughout my pregnancy) it was my OH and my parents that were so against the idea :shrug: i think as long as you are sensible about things and are willing to go to the hospital if any problems arise then theres no reason you shouldnt as youre spotting was due to needing the anti d injection

I just think it would be lovely to have lil one in youre own home i dont know about you but im petrified about going to hospital as ive heard so many horror storys about pushy midwifes and doctors 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly. I feel like i will be much more free at home. Can be in whichever room i feel most comfy, and move around as much or as little as i like. Own food and own home comforts. I dont want much pain relief anyway only gas and air im hoping with homebirth would all.
If baby was to early i would go in or too late i would go in, or if MW didnt arrive. or if baby showed any signs of distress, i would be the 1st one asking to go, but if everything was fine i would love it.


----------



## Steffyxx

I dont know if i will reconsider as my OH is so against it but i deffinatley agree with you there about being more free in youre own home even just being able to jump in the bath if you want to for 5 mins :) lol 

maybe you could get another opinion from youre doctor or another midwife ? 

x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes might do that, with having one yes and one no its hard to know which is right. But i suppose if i got another pretending i hadnt had any feedback on it i would get a unbiased answer. 
Yes my OH was against it i dont know what made him come round really, i was so happy. Some1 has just told me on my post you have to be pushy with the midwives to get your own way


----------



## MommyKC

I was seriously considering a home birth this time, but I will be having this baby in the hospital again.
People I know who have had home births, LOVED them.
But for me, my labour/delivery with Kyree was relatively straight forward and healthy, but she ended up getting stuck in the birth canal and they eventually used the vacuum/ventouse to pull her out.
Had I been at home, it could have been dangerous. So I'm not brave enough to do it at home.
There are MANY benefits, such as the comfort of being in your own environment, etc.
But for ME, I could never forgive myself if something went wrong. At least at the hospital they have the proper medical care to handle anything that may occur.

If you live close to the hospital, that would be more reassuring in CASE something does go wrong so you can get there quickly... but even so, if you happened to have placental abruption or hemorrhage, time is crucial.
I guess I'm just a worry wort! :haha: I feel safer at the hospital. :shrug:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im a car i could get to the hospital within about 10/15 mins. ambulance station is 1min away from my house so if there way real emergancy then there is that avaliable. 
I will be a bit aprehensive about it but i think i would actually be move worried in hospital/less relaxed which could mean i could end up being worse there if im less relaxed.


----------



## Steffyxx

The main reason for swaying me apart from OH is the pain relief obdviously because i have never experienced labour before i dont know what the pain feels like so wouldnt like to say if i could manage on gas and air alone or not im such a wimp when it comes to pain but at the moment im SO excited about the whole thing :happydance: x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i know what you mean, i only want gas and air, and maybe pethadine (spelling) dont want a epi. So in a way homebirth i perfect for this.


----------



## leo_mummy

heya girlies

jus thought i would join into the october bumpkins.
i am due on the 25th, which i can see has alot of other yummy mummy's-to-be.
hope that eveyone is okay.. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

hi and welcome to october bumpkins


----------



## Steffyxx

:hi: x


----------



## MommyKC

Hi Leo_Mummy! :hi:

Yeah I didn't use ANY pain relief with Kyree (not even gas or IV), other than hanging out in the warm shower! :lol: I won't be using anything this time either. I've always been pretty good with pain and I didn't find labour to be that bad pain-wise. :shrug:
We all have our reasons I guess, for wanting or not wanting to do it! ;) For me, it's just that fear of "what if".... well that, and my mom would disown me! She is terrified of home birth's but she's a nurse and has always been around the hospital atmosphere so she's seen what "could" go wrong - so she wouldn't be happy if I had a home birth either. :wacko:


----------



## leo_mummy

heya girls

how is everyone doing coping with this heat?
i am dreading summer if its this hot already, cause i can just about take
the heat now, an there is only 1 fan in my whole house :cry: an it happens to be mine but everybody else gets to use it apart from me.. why dont
they go buy there own :growlmad: .. xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww Kate, no pain relief, sounds brave, how big was your daughter when she was born? I wouldnt have the pain relief if i needed it, but if i did,i want to try just gas and air. 

Leo-mummy, im not finding the heat to bad at the moment, i dont know why. I am still managing to walk the 2.5miles to collage and 2.5miles back when i have to. But i suffer at night instead fan always on. Sounds like you need to lock your fan in the cupboard or something so just you can use it espeically with expecting. I aint looking forward to this weekend however as its menna get to 30degress C on sunday and im out all day at some outdoor show thing with OH


----------



## starsunshine

hiya i'm mega hot too. Been boiling all week and prob will be this wk end. Anyone else starting to feel a little lost at the mo. Kind of feel like i'm too far on for this section and def not ready for 3rd tri.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes im feeling exactly like that. And even when i do reach 27 weeks i will be well ready for the 3rd tri but still think i will feel lost over there until at least 30 weeks


----------



## MommyKC

hahah not me, I LOVE this heat! I wouldn't trade the nice warm weather for ANYTHING! :haha:

And Kyree was 7lbs 11oz. And my labour was 11 hrs start to finish, including 3 hours of pushing. :)


----------



## leo_mummy

due#1-2010: i have now locked it away in my room, and i have a lock on m,y door, so nobody can come in and take it.:happydance: :happydance:

yep i heard the weekend was gonna be much hotter and i am totally dreading it. :nope: :cry:
gonna make myself housebound for the weekend. the times when i want to go out is when the sun is at its hottest. but im gonna try stay in the shopping centre so that im okay, and only go in shops that have air-con or a fan, otherwise i dont fink that i will survive.. xx


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya leo-mummy, glad you have locked it away. People may be funny with you but its your and tbh you need it the most expecting a LO. Hope the problems with it stop. Hope you dont get too hot over the weekend.

Kate i though when you said you didnt find pain to bad/ didnt use any pain releif she was gonna be smaller that that tbh. And 3 hours of pushing is that about normal as to me it sounds like a lot but i have no idea


----------



## MommyKC

haha yeah she was an "average" sized baby. From what I hear, the size of the baby doesn't make that big of a difference when it comes to labour. The size of the head can make it more painful to push them out (and resulting in tearing) but it really isn't that different.

And 3 hours is REALLY long to be pushing. Most women push their first babies for about an hour. But like I said before, Kyree got stuck... so I kept pushing and pushing and pushing... some hospitals may have just sent me for a c-section... but thank goodness they didnt!!! And after 3 hours, they used the vacuum and helped get her out! :) WHAT a relief!!! After 3 hours, I was completely exhausted.


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i didnt link it to her getting stuck. you had me worried i didnt fancy the sound of 3hrs pushing :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

haha no, it's rough... trust me! :haha: But again, I did it ALL natural so it's do-able.

And while it most likely won't happen to you, it's always good to be prepared for ANY situation that may occur! :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly, my sisters 2nd labour lasted 2 hours for the whloe thing i think she pushed for about 10mins, baby came up with blood shot eyes he was born so quick. thats what made me think 3hours was long even for 1st


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah it's not good for them if they are born too quickly either.
My friend's baby was born in 6 minutes (of pushing) and he had trouble breathing at first because he came out too fast and couldn't catch his breath.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless.
yes i dont mind a bit of pushing all part of the experiance. I can't beleive we are in the 2nd trimester talking about this. Cant you tell were getting closer to 3rd tri :D


----------



## MommyKC

haha well the BIG DAY will be here before you know it, trust me!!! ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Yay i really hope so im getting so excited. and i have my wedding and results day before then :D hoping time will fly :D


----------



## subaru555

Hey girls, hope you are all well.

Wedding was great! Pics in journal for those who want a nosey :)

Looking forward to 3rd tri?


----------



## Agiboma

very nice pic in your avetar, i love your dress


----------



## newmommy23

I think my prenatals are making me sick :(


----------



## newmommy23

MommyKC said:


> haha well the BIG DAY will be here before you know it, trust me!!! ;)


I really want to do all natural but they seem very against it at the hospital...why? or do you not know. lol


----------



## MommyKC

newmommy23 said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> haha well the BIG DAY will be here before you know it, trust me!!! ;)
> 
> 
> I really want to do all natural but they seem very against it at the hospital...why? or do you not know. lolClick to expand...

Really??? That's odd. My hospital tries to push all women into going natural, and only offer drugs/epi's if you ask for them.

But I live in Canada and all hospitals have different policies, along with different doctors, etc.
And this time I have a midwife instead of an OB/GYN who also pushes more for natural deliveries. :D
In the end, it's YOUR decision and they cannot make you take anything you don't want to take. Obviously if bubs is in danger, you would do what is necessary... but if everything is fine - there's no reason to take anything if you don't want to. Just make sure you stand your ground if that's what you really want.
I LOVED having an all-natural delivery. It was amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## Agiboma

wow mommykc you are so brave i have the lowest tolerance for pain so i am definetly going the epidural way


----------



## starsunshine

i just want gas and air but my friend had her baby after 5 days of labour so might result in having epi's in that case!


----------



## going_crazy

Morning ladies! :flow:
Hope we are all well today??

On the subject of pain relief - I've been instructed by hubby that I've got to ask for gas and air - even if I don't want it........ Just so that he can have some(!) Seriously, with my last DD I had a couple of puffs of it when she was crowning, but apart from that I had nothing, and while I was in the shower afterwards, he was sat there puffing on the gas and air!:rofl:
I'm going to try not to use anything this time round, but as my babies have been getting bigger, I think I'm looking at a 10lb+ baby this time:shock:!!


Anyway - hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I think the weather is going to be hot hot hot, so I'm spending most of the weekend in the pool with the girls! :thumbup: xxxxxxxx


----------



## MadamRose

subaru555 the dress looks lovely gonna have a nosey at your journal in a min :lol: i get married in exactly 4 weeks :D OMG how close :D

I am also very much looking forward to the 3rd tri only 1week 4 days for me :D

Newmommy i would have though they would have supported you if you wanted everything very natural?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm hoping to go natural too girls but who know's!?

Subaru your day looked amazing, well hidden bump too! :lol:


----------



## MommyKC

Hi ladies!

Hope you all had a nice day today!

Going_Crazy - thats hilarious about your hubby puffing on the gas! :haha: Silly men. And a 10+lb baby? Wow! Kyree was 7.11 so I'm guessing this one will be around the same, maybe 8lbs max. Nothing I don't think I can't handle! ;) I just like being alert and being able to feel what my body is doing.

But the important thing is that everyone does what's right for them and what they can personally handle. Everyone is different and going into delivery, one thing I've learned... you HAVE to be prepared for anything! You can have birth plans, but you have to plan for the unexpected. Anything from a quick and easy labour, to complications and c-sections.


----------



## newmommy23

the first doctor I went to basically flat out told me I "need" an epidural. my midwife is much much more supportive! I guess maybe it's just that guy. lol


----------



## Agiboma

well you certainly have a choice and should not be pressured to have an epi if you dont want one. me personally i will opt for the drugs, i dont tolerate pain well


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hey girls

Just popping by, I have been thinking about pain relief and will do gas and air. I dont want an epidural, there can be side effects and I want to get out of hospital as quick as possible. I may have a shot of pethidine, I will see how I go, I had those two with my other children.

I find that nearly every American birthing program always shows the woman having an epidural, I dont understand why there is so much encouragement for the ladies to have one, its only necessary in my opinion as a last resort or if you have a low pain threshold.

I am nearly 3rd tri now, only a few more days to go, yay, in double figures too!!! I have already been floating about over there reading all the birth stories.

Boy is it hot today, not loving the swollen ankles!!

Oh well better go..........COME ON ENGLAND!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## juless

13 days until my 3D ultrasound and I can find out the baby's gender! I'm so excited! This will be a long two weeks!
Last night I had a great time at my cousin's baby shower! It was odd having people touch my belly, but it didn't bother me - just hard to believe I'm far enough along that people are doing that now! I made the cake for her.. a lovely buttermilk cake recipe! Here's a pic:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/juless231/IMG_5637.jpg


----------



## silver_penny

That cake is amazing... you did a great job on it!:thumbup: Makes me hungry for cake, now :(


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies hope we are all ok.

Been watching the football today and its soooo hot to be rewarded with such a disappointing performance :(

With regards to pain relief, I have an extreme phobia of being sick so def dont want anything that could assist in causing this such as pethedine or gas and air if I can help it as it seems they can sometimes cause it, god im so soft haha but I cant help it, so lucky I didnt have morning sickness.
Im hoping I can let my body take over but stay in control and do it all naturally in the birthing pool.

How are we all x


----------



## aurora

That cake is gorgeous!


----------



## Wriggley

hi all i didnt update her and notised on the first post i have no storks next to my name :( lol im on team :blue: YAY!! :d:d:d:d:


----------



## misscream

I want cake :(


----------



## Agiboma

the cake is gorgeous, thank goodness i was eating marble cake and drinking warm milk as i read this post :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Havent been on in a few days as i have been visiting family. Went up north to see my mom for her birthday. She had a 12 foot pool of my dad :haha: So we had a BBQ and pool party on Saturday and it was fab. had such a great time and a lovely tan to boot. :thumbup:
My little man is kicking and punching away in there now. He does not stop and i cant believe the 2nd tri is nearly over for me. Only little over a week to go. 

How are all my october lovely ladies doing? Have i missed any gossip:

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

the thread has been dead over the weekend
so as far as i know hon you've not missed anything
glad you had fun at your bbq!!
i would really like a tan right now, but I never seem to be in the sun long enough, because i get so hot so quickly

100 days to go Phillippa! :happydance:

hope all you ladies and bumpys are doing well
and have a nice day 
xxxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks for the updat Em. Hope your well hunny. 

holey moley, only 4 days to go and im down the single figures. scarey.:shock:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i know!
i didn't even notice until Phillippa mentioned it :blush:
xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I want to be near single figures!
5 days and my little boy will be viable! :happydance:


----------



## KittyVentura

So ladies... I'm now a wife. Woooooo!

Here are some unofficial pics of the big day. It was perfect... bit warm so I couldn't stay in my dress long and my legs and fet swelled so bad I couldn't wear my shoes but still it was perfect.

I go on my honeymoon on Weds early hours and will be in 3rd tri when I get back. I'll see you all there :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard20.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 11









Clipboard27.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 10









Clipboard37.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10









SAM_1801.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 10









SAM_1805.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KittyVentura

Sorry... a few more...

The last is my improvised wedding outfit after the heat became too much. Lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard13.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7









Clipboard02.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









Clipboard03.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









35668_443478955394_737515394_6460245_3035186_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7









Clipboard05.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## laura6914

Hey BB :wave: it will soon come round hun. 

Oh Kitty your wedding pictures are gorgeous. You look stunning and what a bump to :thumbup: very beautiful. Have a fantastic honeymoon. Yep, ill see you over there. 

xxx


----------



## lalazig

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm due with my 1st baby on 5 October so am 25 weeks 6 days today - only 99 days to go - very exciting!!! 

Kittyventura - great wedding pics - congratulations!


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning everyone :) hope u and bumps are all well 

Jules that cakes looks amazing ! Kittyventura you look lovely hun i would have loved to get married with my bump ! :) have a nice honeymoon ! 

Well the football was a massive dissapointment yday wernt it ? i had to drive around for an hour to find a pub that wasnt too packed to watch it in :haha: as i didnt want to get knocked about by people !! 

Im seriously thinking i need to buy a paddling pool after all youre comments just so i can handle sitting outside bit embarassing though as i havnt got any other lil ones to use an excuse for buying it :blush: haha 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You don't need an excuse for a paddling pool!! It's roasting! Asda do little ones that are big enough to sit in for £2.50!! :)

I saw your pictures on Facebook KittyVenture, you looked amazing!! :D

:hi: Laura!!

I can't wait for 3rd Tri....I will make a new topic on Friday for the earlier girls and will probably move over when you lot do! :rofl:


----------



## WantaBelly

Good Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a Great weekend. Kitty your wedding pictures are Great! You look beautiful.......As usual I only have time enough to read a couple pages m at work so I hope I 't missed anything else this weekend. C'mon 3rd Tri!


----------



## Steffyxx

OO i never thought about asda deffinatley go and pick one up this afternoon :) 

ARGH im tearing my hair out trying to think of things to do for mine and OH's 2 year anniversary this weekend its so hard trying to plan things when youre pregnant lo l:growlmad:

WOOHOO im excited to move to 3rd tri ill probably pop in early on aswell hehe 

x


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> the thread has been dead over the weekend
> so as far as i know hon you've not missed anything
> glad you had fun at your bbq!!
> i would really like a tan right now, but I never seem to be in the sun long enough, because i get so hot so quickly
> 
> 100 days to go Phillippa! :happydance:
> 
> hope all you ladies and bumpys are doing well
> and have a nice day
> xxxx

Dont em im bouncing off the walls already :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: only 100days to go i really can't beleive where time is going 



KittyVentura said:


> So ladies... I'm now a wife. Woooooo!
> 
> Here are some unofficial pics of the big day. It was perfect... bit warm so I couldn't stay in my dress long and my legs and fet swelled so bad I couldn't wear my shoes but still it was perfect.
> 
> I go on my honeymoon on Weds early hours and will be in 3rd tri when I get back. I'll see you all there :D xxx

Lovely pics congratulations, my wedding is on the 24th July :cloud9:
I love the pic of your hubby holding your bump. If my dress still fits and doesnt hide my bump i would love to have a pic like that :D

Trying my dress on on the 9th so it gives me time to get another if it doesnt fit, and will give me the best idea possible if it will 

I was so hot on sunday, i went to an armed forces event near me with OH and his mum and sister and his sisters 2 kids (one of whom had autism) we were running around like mad. And there was no shade anywhere. I think i did way to much walking etc. as i went really dizzy and ahd to be checked over by st johns but they said it was the heat ect and my body telling me to slow down. Im one of these people who doesnt realise ive over done it until its too late :blush:
Then his sister brought us all pizza hut which we didnt turn down even though i got full to uick i only managed 2 sluices of pizza , a tiny bit of salad and tiny bit of pasta. Didnt watch the football with being out and with the sounds of it im glad i didnt TBH. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## MommyKC

Good morning/afternoon ladies!!! :hi:

Jules, seriously... I want cake now!!! Great job! :thumbup:

KittyVentura - lovely wedding pictures! And your bump is gorgeous!!! :) You made a beautiful bride! (I've already been nosey on facebook! :haha:)

So how is everyone today?
It's exactly 4 months until my due date today! :D Four months really isn't long at ALL! And only 10 days until V-Day! I can't wait!
Alora has been moving like crazy the last few days... and her kicks are getting higher where I can feel them above my belly button which is nice too, instead of always down low. Ahhh I can't wait to meet her!

I am exhausted today. Kyree seems to have caught another cold and she was up most of the night last night. I would give anything to crawl into bed right now! :sleep:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

im well thanks, hope your daughter gets better soon. Chloe has been really quite last day or too i dont think she like the hot weather. When she does kick atm its right in my bladder, not comfy at all


----------



## starsunshine

mines kicking my bladder too. Nearly in 3rd tri only 2 days to go-arg its all getting rather real!


----------



## brunettebimbo

You mean 4 days?

The October girls don't move over until Friday.

Does any of you know where I can get 13 Hen Party Sashs, 1 Bride to Be, 1 Matron of Honour and 1 Mother of The Bride Sashes quite cheap without them looking really cheap that match?


----------



## MommyKC

Wow I can't believe some of us are moving over Friday already! :shock:
Crazy how fast time is going!

That means I will be bouncing between the two trimesters as of Friday then! :haha:


----------



## starsunshine

yeah fri, pregnancy brain doh!


----------



## brunettebimbo

MommyKC said:


> Wow I can't believe some of us are moving over Friday already! :shock:
> Crazy how fast time is going!
> 
> That means I will be bouncing between the two trimesters as of Friday then! :haha:


Me too :mrgreen:


----------



## MadamRose

starsunshine said:


> mines kicking my bladder too. Nearly in 3rd tri only 2 days to go-arg its all getting rather real!

Yes not very comfy is it, makes you think you need to toilet when you don't :blush: :haha:
She better turn round soon lol, and she defingihtly better have turned round when they cheak to see if she is breech etc.
She made my belly look very weird today, she had her head pushed agianst one side of my belly and her bum on the other so i looked like i had a very lumpy belly like a road with to speep humps on :rofl:



MommyKC said:


> Wow I can't believe some of us are moving over Friday already! :shock:
> Crazy how fast time is going!
> 
> That means I will be bouncing between the two trimesters as of Friday then! :haha:

Yes i will be jumping between the two for a few days, and move over a week on wednesday myself :D


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless, i don't think i did no. If we did i didnt hear it. However i also woke up at 4.30 but i dont think this was for any reason. The heat is bad for me at night time, love it in the day, which makes it hard for me to sleep so i am also very tired


----------



## subaru555

See you over in 3rd tri - I know it's 26 weeks 3 days but I'm just going a week early as nothings really relevant to me in here any more except from still having morning sickness!!

See you there!


----------



## MadamRose

Enjoy hun


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll add a new thread today for you chick :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

For anybody moving over early :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0234-october-bumpkins-2010-a.html#post5940975


----------



## MadamRose

Getting so real now thats over there. Only 1 week 1 day for me :D
Im trying to stay in 2nd tri til exactly 27weeks as i dont want to move over early and make it drag even more. plus i will get so jelous over there


----------



## laura6914

HI all, how are we today?

Oh my days the 3rd tri thread is up and running. my days. Not long now ladies. :yipee:

xx


----------



## peanut56

Thanks Newt4! 
I actually just had my glucose test on Sunday...I also went early in the morning and ate nothing with sugar before. I'm hoping for a good result. I sure didn't like that orange stuff they make you drink! :nope:


----------



## EmandBub

say what? already there?
this is going faster than I expected!! 
xxx


----------



## Red Rose

Crazy days girlies! :happydance:

I'm off to 3rd trimester officially on Saturday. I think I'll probs want to hover between the two for a while yet, but I shall see.

Can't believe how fast its going for us all!


----------



## starsunshine

I feel a bit in limbo too - don't quite fit into either tri just at the mo! Although suspect I'll be coming back here for a while as I've not bought anything yet . . .


----------



## MommyKC

Good afternoon ladies!

Welcome Peanut! :hi:

How is everyone today?

Wow the third tri thread is up and running! How exciting! :happydance: I still have just over 4 weeks to go until Im officially there but I'm sure you guys will see me around! ;)

BB - I was never scared of labour either. I was a little nervous about tearing but I had a 2nd degree tear with Kyree and I didn't even notice. Not until afterwards and then it only feels like you've been riding a bicycle for too long. :haha: It's really not bad, and like I said... while you're giving birth you won't notice if you tear or not. But I was/am excited for labour! Its such a neat thing to go through, to see what our bodies can do! :D
I was more nervous about caring for a newborn afterwards. Luckily, this time I have the experience so I'm pretty laid back about the whole thing! Well, except how am I going to manage a toddler AND newborn this time? :haha: But Im sure I will figure it out! :)

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi everyone :) lovely week off work for me this week its gonna be bliss cant wait !! Been sitting here with the fan on full blast baby internet shopping all day :) 

Does everyone need to go for a gluecose test or ? as i seem to hear ALOT of ladies are going for them just lately 

Mommy kc thats nice to hear i was so worried about the pain of having a tear or stitches im actually more worried about the bleeding afterwards (TMI SORRY) hehe as i cant see that being very nice at all !! 

hope ur all well and enjoying the weather today ! 

xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah the bleeding can be pretty rough at times. :wacko: I won't lie about that... but it's just because it's ALOT. But again, it's normal.
I even passed a clot the size of a plum (sorry TMI :sick:) and I just about fainted at the site of it! But it's all part of the process.


----------



## Newt4

Steffyxx said:


> Hi everyone :) lovely week off work for me this week its gonna be bliss cant wait !! Been sitting here with the fan on full blast baby internet shopping all day :)
> 
> *Does everyone need to go for a gluecose test or ? as i seem to hear ALOT of ladies are going for them just lately *
> 
> Mommy kc thats nice to hear i was so worried about the pain of having a tear or stitches im actually more worried about the bleeding afterwards (TMI SORRY) hehe as i cant see that being very nice at all !!
> 
> hope ur all well and enjoying the weather today !
> 
> xx

In Canada its mandatory.


----------



## mummyconfused

;)


----------



## going_crazy

Hi all!! Hope everyone is ok?? I'm not coping too well with the heat - I feel like some sort of crazed woman:haha: 



MommyKC said:


> Yeah the bleeding can be pretty rough at times. :wacko: I won't lie about that... but it's just because it's ALOT. But again, it's normal.
> I even passed a clot the size of a plum (sorry TMI :sick:) and I just about fainted at the site of it! But it's all part of the process.

^^^I agree with this, but (TMI therefore the spoiler!) it can vary a lot! 

Spoiler
After my c/section I bled for a week but not too heavy - average period really. After my 2nd I bled for 13weeks:shock: and there was no real reason for it:shrug:! After my 3rd the bleeding was for about 2 weeks - not over heavy BUT the after pains were really bad :nope: Apparently they get worse the more children you have :dohh:!!

Oh, and don't mention 3rd tri to me..... for me, my 3rd tri flew by and I was giving birth before I knew it!! I am sooooooo not prepared this time round!:rofl: 

Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MommyKC

going_crazy said:


> MommyKC said:
> 
> 
> Yeah the bleeding can be pretty rough at times. :wacko: I won't lie about that... but it's just because it's ALOT. But again, it's normal.
> I even passed a clot the size of a plum (sorry TMI :sick:) and I just about fainted at the site of it! But it's all part of the process.
> 
> ^^^I agree with this, but (TMI therefore the spoiler!) it can vary a lot!
> 
> Spoiler
> After my c/section I bled for a week but not too heavy - average period really. After my 2nd I bled for 13weeks:shock: and there was no real reason for it:shrug:! After my 3rd the bleeding was for about 2 weeks - not over heavy BUT the after pains were really bad :nope: Apparently they get worse the more children you have :dohh:!!
> 
> Oh, and don't mention 3rd tri to me..... for me, my 3rd tri flew by and I was giving birth before I knew it!! I am sooooooo not prepared this time round!:rofl:
> 
> Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

^My response....

Spoiler
Yeah I keep hearing the more children you have, the worse the after pains too. So Im not looking forward to that. My mom told me her second was pretty bad, and a girl I know at work just had her second baby in April and said she was not at ALL prepared for the after pains. So that should be fun. :wacko: And 13 weeks??? Seriously? Ugh you poor woman!!!

And I found 3rd tri went slow, at least the first time it did! But obviously, as always, when you look back it seems like it flew by... I hope it doesn't go too fast, since this is my last pregnancy so I really want to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Newt4

After pains :(


----------



## silver_penny

I didn't really have after pains with my first, as such. Just a lot of pain when I went to the bathroom, because of the tearing. I also bled for 6 full weeks with my LO. I'm hoping this time will be better! Can't believe 3rd tri is coming right up on us... its scary!


----------



## newmommy23

how bad are after pain/ bleeding on a first child? I'm kinda scared of that...


----------



## EmandBub

1 week until 3rd tri Phillippa :-D
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

After pains :shock:

What an earth have we let ourselves in for? :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

i know!! :rofl:
how are you BB??
haven't really been on here for ages!
i'm more busy stalking :blush:
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You don't stalk me :(

I'm good thanks :) You?


----------



## going_crazy

Hi ladies
Everyone ok today?:flow: - I hope I didn't scare you talking about after pains!!!
With my first I never noticed them, not sure if it was because of the c-section or just because you don't notice them after your first. They have gradually got worse each child I've had and I was told it's because my muscles are a bit crap nowrofl:) and that's why I notice them!!! All it is (I think!) I your uterus shrinking back to it's normal size again, and I was also told breastfeeding helps make the process quicker/less painful, but I can't comment on that!

Anyway....... still plenty of time left for us October Bumpkins! (although there's no turning back now!!):haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmandBub

aww sorry BB
i'll stalk you from now on :haha:

i'm doing OK xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This your 4th going_crazy? I'm planning on having 2, 3 at a push so hopefully I won't get them too bad! :lol:

Glad your ok Em! :)


----------



## EmandBub

what's new around here anyway?
what is it we're talking about?

xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Labour I think? :rofl:

This thread is so quiet! :(


----------



## EmandBub

oh godd
i'm dreading it :rofl:

awww 
xxx


----------



## going_crazy

re: after pains - just a little info ladies xxxxx https://pregnancy.about.com/od/postpartumrecover/a/afterpains.htm


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm actually not dreading it, I'm quite excited in a way. 
Labour is the last step to meeting our baby boy.
I feel so mushy and gooey at the moment with emotions, I love him more than words can describe and he hasn't even been born yet!


----------



## EmandBub

i know exactly how you feel
i can't imagine life without her 
it's weird to think i'm a mummy!
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I know same here! It's like I'm dreaming!


----------



## MadamRose

Sounds lovely kate, i notice how this is never mentioned to us ladies before hand, they think it will put us off to much :haha:

I haven't had glucosee test done yet, but at 25weeks i have 1+ for glucose in, but forgot about urine test, and a bit before i did i i ate, almost a whole bag of haribo with OH and also had 2 peices of friut. So she said it was proberly that, but if its their next time then she will do glucose tests along with normal blood tests they do at 28weeks

26weeks :happydance: i can't belive how close to the 3rd tri im getting i really can't wait :yipee:


----------



## MommyKC

newmommy23 said:


> how bad are after pain/ bleeding on a first child? I'm kinda scared of that...

After pains with first children arent bad at all. Mostly like mild cramping, similar to PMS cramps. And they mostly come on when you're breastfeeding (as this causes your uterus to contract).
But its subsequent children that I've heard they are pretty painful. :wacko:


----------



## MommyKC

Anyway... morning/afternoon ladies!!! :hi:

How is everyone today?

Im excited, Im going to see the new Eclipse movie tonight! :D I can't wait!
And tomorrow is a holiday here (Canada Day) so I will be at home relaxing! It's supposed to be nice weather so thinking of taking Kyree to the beach. :) 

I'm 23 weeks tomorrow! Sounds far behind compared to some of you ladies, but exciting none-the-less! That's only one week until viability! FINALLY! :yipee:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i bet your so excited about viability kate :D
Your not that far behind us or you wouldnt be here with us would you :haha:
Im good today thanks. very hot though :( i dunno why but i seem hottr today than most days. And my back along with slight period painds it driving me crazy (i think im expanding again)


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> i know exactly how you feel
> i can't imagine life without her
> it's weird to think i'm a mummy!
> xxx

yes i agree, im a mummy to two babies this one and my angel baby but it still doesnt seem real in some ways.
I still can't imagin myself holding a baby, makes me think its all just me dreaming and my body pretending or something


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh it feels like a dream to me too Phillippa!

I'm roasting and have a stinking headache thanks to the decorators at work! :growlmad:


----------



## peanut56

MommyKC said:


> Anyway... morning/afternoon ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im excited, Im going to see the new Eclipse movie tonight! :D I can't wait!
> And tomorrow is a holiday here (Canada Day) so I will be at home relaxing! It's supposed to be nice weather so thinking of taking Kyree to the beach. :)
> 
> I'm 23 weeks tomorrow! Sounds far behind compared to some of you ladies, but exciting none-the-less! That's only one week until viability! FINALLY! :yipee:

I'm in Canada too...Happy Canada Day (tomorrow)!!!
I just want to quickly complain about my heartburn today...it's brutal :wacko:
If it's true that heartburn means you'll have a hairy baby, then my baby must be the hairiest baby in the world!! :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think mine must be a gorilla the amount I get! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

it's so weird
i honestly didn't expect to have a baby this young
but i'm not calling her an accident or a mistake 
she's some kind of miracle, i'll tell you :blush:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - true, I can't be THAT far behind if I'm still having an October baby! Just being due at the end of the month makes me one of the last ones! :haha: Oh well... I don't mind! ;)

Em - I agree, NO babies are mistakes. I like to call them unexpected blessings. :)

Happy Canada Day to you peanut! Sorry about the hearburn. :wacko: Mine hasn't kicked in... YET!


----------



## EmandBub

i've only had slight heartburn, knock-on-wood
she's definitely a blessing :hugs:
despite what some people might say
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

People keep asking us if ours is a mistake because our wedding is in 7 weeks!

Our reply is no, we are adults, we both knew what we where doing, no contraception for 14 months what do you expect? :lol:

I was desperate for a baby and from about October last year H2B had come round to the idea but we where waiting until after the wedding but still weren't using any contraception just the pull out method. I think in a way we both got clumsy because we wanted a baby so much and without actually admitting it I think we wanted it to happen sooner.

We've spoken about it and we are so happy i've become pregnant now, no charting cycles and crying at AF each month


----------



## EmandBub

aww just ignore them
they obviously have no social skills
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah it's really irritating when people stick their nose into your business.
Kyree was planned, and she wasn't. We weren't trying or anything, just not avoiding it either. And after only two months, I was pregnant.

Luckily noone has ever mentioned either of my babies being "mistakes" otherwise I would have knocked them out I think! :haha:

Unplanned babies happen ALL the time, and many of them have wonderful parents. I think it's nicer, in a way, to have an unplanned pregnancy as oppose to "trying" and counting your cycle, going by ovulation, take your temps, etc. How boring!

At the end of the day, a baby is the most wonderful thing you can do with your life in my opinion. Becoming a Mommy is the best decision I ever made, and it's made me a much better person. :D My entire life revolves around my children and I wouldn't have it any other way.
:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your 2nd sentence is kinda how we are! :)


----------



## EmandBub

i think people assume simply because i'm young that baba was a mistake
but i wouldn't have it any other way
sure i would have liked to wait a couple of years, but now she's here
there's no going back and i can't imagine not having her
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Exactly! Sometimes it happens sooner than you originally planned... and sometimes for some people, it even happens when you thought it NEVER would. ;)

But the important thing is you accept your situation and love them with everything you have, regardless of your circumstance or age. :shrug: That's what makes good parents! :D


----------



## EmandBub

after all, age is just a number right? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Exactly! Some people make GREAT parents at 17-18... and some people make HORRIBLE parents at 30+ years old.
It's all about the person and how dedicated they are, and whether they have a big enough heart to love a child as much as they need to be loved. Age doesn't matter at all.
Sure, if you're older you might be more prepared financially, etc... which is nice... but it's not the most important thing. :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

i'm just worried i won't know what i'm doing!!
but i guess i'll just have to learn
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was terrified I couldn't have kids, I had convinced myself of it.
I was even under gynae review having scans etc checking that everything was ok before I got pregnant!


----------



## MommyKC

I had no idea what I was doing at first. Sure, I had read books, etc but I didn't have much hands-on experience with babies.
But you learn quickly, because you have to! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

that's true
i just don't want to mess up 
xx


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I worried about that too, with no reason to worry either. My mom had a hard time concieving so I was worried I would too.

But my one friend had unprotected sex with her boyfriend for over 7 years! And never got pregnant. Then, one day, she was late for her period and took a test and it was positive! She now has a 21 month old little girl.
So it's crazy how things can just happen sometimes! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:D


----------



## MommyKC

You won't mess up Em. :hugs:
You may make some mistakes, like put the diaper on wrong... but you'll learn from it quickly enough! ;)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'll be that quirky clueless mummy 
xx


----------



## MommyKC

:haha: Nah, I doubt it. You might at first... all new mums make mistakes. My one friend kept mixing her baby's bottles completely wrong (she was on formula) and realized after two days that she wasn't adding enough water so the poor girl was getting this ridiculously thick stuff. :sick:

It happens to everyone at some point. Becoming a parent takes practice and experience, but like I said... you'll pick it up REAL quick and alot of it comes from instinct too! :)


----------



## EmandBub

i'm going to love being a mummy :blush:
i really can't imagine anything better
i know everyone keeps saying that my life is over
but hell it's only just beginning!!
xx


----------



## silver_penny

I was super lucky in that I had younger brothers and sisters ( my parents did foster care and so far they have adopted 8 more kids! the oldest two are 10 yo twins, youngest 1 1/2) So I had a lot of experience in taking care of babies before I had my own. However, all those little things that I hadn't been experienced in (ex bf'ing) its really just a learning process. Its not like you're doing something wrong, you and your LO are just learning together. Both of my LO's were unexpected miracles, as we were NTNP, but we would never call them mistakes. If anything, they are the best things that ever happened to us. :hugs: Some people just have no tact.


----------



## EmandBub

aww :hugs: how old is your LO? 
i've got my brothers but i never really got to help with them tbh
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Em - People have actually told you you're life is over??? :growlmad: Ugh - what morons! In a sense, I guess your "youth" is over but certainly not your life! And for me, I was never a big partier or club hopper anyway, so I never felt like I was giving anything up. When you have children, you need to prioritize and plan alot more... but it's totally worth it. And the way I see it, you always have company! I love going shopping, etc with my little munchkin.

Silver_Penny - I wish I had more experience with babies before I had my daughter, as I felt a little lost at first... but it didn't take me long to get over those feelings! :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

ridiculous isn't it?
people can be such dicks!
but i don't care what they say, she's the best thing to ever happen to me 
and i'd like nothing more than to stay home with her over partying
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... I would probably fly off the handle if someone would have said something like that to me. I mean, I wasn't THAT old when I had Kyree. 22 when I got pregnant, 23 when I had her... but I looked young, so I got lots of those judgemental stares from people while I was pregnant. 
People should learn to mind their own business.

And it's funny, even when I get a night out with my hubby or friends, I miss Kyree the entire time I'm gone anyway! :haha:
So I never care about "getting out"... I work fulltime so it's bad enough I lose 8 hours each day with her... I'd rather spend my free time with her than anyone else!
Im going out tonight to see Eclipse and I can guarantee I will miss her!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww i see what you mean
i'm going to be so used to having her inside me 24/7 where i can protect her
i prolly won't leave her side for more than 2 seconds to go pee
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah... thats why I LOVE being pregnant... because you can keep them safe and warm, and fed... and they are with you constantly. Once they are born, it's AMAZING but you can no longer protect them constantly. And once they start crawling, no matter what you do... they still get hurt. They bump into things or fall down... and you can't help but miss when you had them inside of you.
I always have these irriational fears of Kyree getting hurt. :( I love having her with me, don't get me wrong... but a lot of worrying comes with them being born. Especially now that she's walking and running.... I'm always so scared of what *could* happen! :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

as much as i want her here now already
i prefer it when i can keep her safe.. i'm not even going to want to hand her over to anyone!! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Yep, it's that good old protective mother's instinct. Once it kicks in, it NEVER, EVER goes away! :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

My LO just had his 1st birthday (there is only going to be 15-16 months between the two!)

MommyKC-I know what you're saying about leaving your LO. I'm a SAHM, and my LO was over 8 months old before I was able to leave him with someone else. I still have a hard time with it. My DH thinks I'm crazy, but even going to the movies is hard for me. :shrug: I feel sorry for him, though, because I know I will be the same way with this LO. I love being at home, some might call me a homebody, but I don't care :smug:


----------



## EmandBub

i'd love to be a SAHM, but right now that's not even an option
xxx


----------



## silver_penny

Yeah, I know how that is. We have made a lot of sacrifices in order for me to be a SAHM. We live with my in-laws (which isn't too bad, as I get along with them pretty well), as my DH is starting his own business. I'm relatively young as well, I was 22 when I concieved my first, 23 when he was born, and will be 24 when this LO is born. My DH is 2 1/2 years younger than me, and he just celebrated his 22nd b-day.


----------



## EmandBub

i'd love to do it, but i've still got to finish school and think about university
i don't have the time or the money to be able to :(
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I wish I could be a SAHM mom as well. But we own a house, cars,... there's no way I could stay at home with my girls and live where we live. We would have to move into a tiny little apartment, and sell our cars. And penny-pinch. It would be too hard. :(

And even now, I have a hard time leaving Kyree with anyone. In fact, the only person I trust is my mom (she's the one who watches her everyday while I'm at work - she's a retired nurse :)). I have left Kyree with my MIL once or twice, but I still don't feel anywhere near as comfortable. I feel pretty good with my mom watching her, since she does everyday... but she is the ONLY person I trust. It's hard leaving her everyday... and it will be twice as hard leaving them both everyday when I return from mat leave next time. :cry:
I am SOOO looking forward to another year off with both of them! :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

i don't know how i'm going to leave her after only 3 months of being home with her
xx


----------



## MommyKC

It will be hard hun, I won't lie. :( But you're doing what's best for you and her, in the long run.
:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

morning all, just a quick hello. i havent been posting much lately but have been lurking. 

laurie: sorry to hear such sad news. my oh is in the army and has served in afghan twice, has lost many friends so its all too close to home. RIP to all those lives lost at war in afghan and iraq. 

congrates on the pink bump lexi

hey BB, that absolutely cracked me up. :rofl: that has come round so quickly. are you all organised?

xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hmmm nearly!! H2B is struggling to find a ring he likes that's not ridiculously priced! :lol:

How did I miss a whole page?

Laurie I'm sorry:hugs: I posted a few weeks ago about my brother-in-laws friend being seriously hurt in Afghan. He is in hospital and will be for about 18 months :(


----------



## laura6914

men can be awkward cant they. 

have you lookd into gtting one made? in birmingham there is a place called the jewellery quarter, it cost my £150 to get a ring made for OH with 3 real diamonds. :shrug: worth a thought. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow really? Do you know if there is one of them closer to me?

I'm in Lancaster.


----------



## laura6914

i have no idea hunny. may be have a google and see if anything comes up. i know there are a few web sites that allow you to design your own rings. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll have a look!
I'll ring H2B now. He is being quoted between £500 and £1000 for a 9ct gold ring with one tiny diamond in it! Our budget just doesn't stretch that far especially with a baby on the way!


----------



## EmandBub

i'm the opposite!
i have 2 younger brothers and i'm better with them
i'm awful with girls! :dohh:

not long left now!!
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> it's so weird
> i honestly didn't expect to have a baby this young
> but i'm not calling her an accident or a mistake
> she's some kind of miracle, i'll tell you :blush:
> xxx

There are some people who won't be happy for me saying this, but my angel was planned and so was this baby. I don't care im in younger than many people. Where i live i haven't broken the law, and my OH is in a good stable job so its not like im doing it to get other people to provide for me. Its becuase personal me and OH felt it was the right time and that we wanted a baby when we were both fairly young. 

On the thing of making mistakes, someone on here or some there can't remember where :blush: told me it doesnt matter if you make a few mistakes the baby wont have read any of the parenting manuals either :haha: and people who are in their 30/40s will also make mistakes with their 1st born and proberly subsiquent babies as its natuaral, we woundt be human if we didnt make mistakes



silver_penny said:


> ooo, thought I would share with you ladies. One of our chickens just hatched out two cute little chicks! They are all hanging out with our horses, its adorable!

Baby chickens how cute.
I didnt know you were a homebirth hopefull too. did you have a homebirth with your 1st born or wll this be your 1st one?



laurietate25 said:


> A very sad wk this wk as the soilder killed in afghan on sunday was from llanelli my town and was the husband of some1 i knew!!!
> Rip jaime kirkpatrick what a hero! X

RIP sorry for your loss. It makes you realise who we really should pay our respects to. These men fight for our country and risk their lives and get paid nop way never a well as fotoballers who sometimes dont seem to give a s**t about playing for their country. 



lexi_is_ttc said:


> Found out today that I'm on team PINK! :)

Congrats on team :pink:



brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> 
> Eeeeek girls we get married NEXT month!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

I get married this month :happydance: :cloud9:

Sorry its long ladies you have all been so chatty


----------



## Jadelm

Yay I'm viable today :happydance: 

Haven't really posted here as I'm always in the teen section.. not that I'm actually a teen anymore!! So hellooooo :flower: x


----------



## MadamRose

congrats on viablity :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning girls :) yeeeey its way cooler today thn it has been ( i feel such a misery saying that lol ) 

Congrats on viability jadelm :) i am 24 WEEKS TODAY ASWELL :happydance: time has flown by !! now im counting down until 14th of july when i see my midwife and get to hear my lil ones heartbeat again as hes been so quite recently im getting kind of paranoid 

i feel so lazy today i didnt get up until 11 o clock :blush: 

x


----------



## silver_penny

Due#1-2010 : My first was supposed to be a homebirth, but ended up being an undiagnosed breech. We transferred to hospital and got treated horribly. I won't be going back there unless there is a true emergency this time.

Any one else getting rib pain and shortness of breath yet?


----------



## MadamRose

silver_penny said:


> Due#1-2010 : My first was supposed to be a homebirth, but ended up being an undiagnosed breech. We transferred to hospital and got treated horribly. I won't be going back there unless there is a true emergency this time.
> 
> Any one else getting rib pain and shortness of breath yet?

Im sorry to hear you got treated horribly last time. I hope everything goes smoothly this time and you get your homebirth. My midwife isnt keen on me having one becuase i had a bleed a few weeksa go, but i was becuase i neeced anti-d injection. another MW can not see a probelm with it at all, so i am awaiting my 28 week appointment where i tell my midwife even after her advice me and OH still want a homebirth.
It will be nice if we are able to both share homebirthing stories after, as i dont think many of us due in october are going for a homebirth


----------



## silver_penny

yeah, it seems we are few and far between :)


----------



## MadamRose

Very much so. but its good to know as least one person in the same month your due :D


----------



## newmommy23

hey guys :) congrats on viability both of you! and congrats on another pink bump <3
I got to hear her heartbeat yesterday and that was awesome! :o
I also signed up for my breast feeding class which I'm really excited about...and we think we found a house! omg!! I want a nursery, a proper one, so bad! I hope we can move in time!


----------



## Hann79

Hiya ladies!!

Can you change me from the 31st to the 22nd, as I have got to have a planned c section!! :( Due to 2 complicated emergency sections before... very scared as the thought (at the moment) is worse than the actual event :'(
Anyone else inthe same boat xxx


----------



## MadamRose

hann im not in the same boad but sorry to hear you have to have another section :hugs:


----------



## Steffyxx

Hann 79 :hugs: sorry to hear that hun sure everything will work out fine for you ! 

x


----------



## Steffyxx

newmommy congrats on the maybe new house lol :) how exciting !!


----------



## kodi

Jadelm said:


> Yay I'm viable today :happydance:
> 
> Haven't really posted here as I'm always in the teen section.. not that I'm actually a teen anymore!! So hellooooo :flower: x

congrats on viability Jade :D my vday tomorrow :happydance:xx


----------



## Jadelm

Ooo congrats for tomorrow!! Although I'm sure I'll be on here to say it then as well :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

happy v-day Jade! 
and for you tomorrow Kodi!!

heya I have a question for you ladies, what do bump buddies actually do? :rofl:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> happy v-day Jade!
> and for you tomorrow Kodi!!
> 
> heya I have a question for you ladies, what do bump buddies actually do? :rofl:
> xx

They compare things that they are going through in their pregnancies like offer each other support etc. Some text, some email, some use facebook, and some just PM each othetr on the site. Also talk about random stuff. Ijust measn you have someone due clsoe to you who you can talk to


----------



## EmandBub

oo i want one!! :blush:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> oo i want one!! :blush:
> xxx

I willbe yours if you like seeing as we are due on the same day :D


----------



## EmandBub

sure!! :-D
:happydance:

now what? :blush:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

loely bump btw, i need to get another pic of mine, cant beleive it will be my last 2nd tri bump


----------



## aurora

Double digits. :shock:


----------



## Steffyxx

aurora congrats on double digits :) only 12 days left until double digits for me hehe isnt it mad we all have to have something to countdown to


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> sure!! :-D
> :happydance:
> 
> now what? :blush:
> xxx

We choose how we want to communitcate. Like either PM on here, emailing text messagin or a mixture. Then we just talk about how we are feeling about babys. Whats happenign with us, how we are feeling. how we feel about impending birth. And even unrelated thigns we want to talk about :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: thanks it just look flabby though :dohh:

congrats on double digits Aurora!
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

oh! sorry, i'm so clueless :dohh: :blush:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

aurora said:


> Double digits. :shock:

Congrats on double digits you will soon be in the 3rd tri :D


----------



## MadamRose

Em you dont look flabby thats a right nice baby bump. How do you feel most comfortable communicating?


----------



## EmandBub

however you want hon 
and thankyoou :blush:
xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Its ok, i will get OH to take one of me tonight so we can compare :D 
I dont mind, either :haha: it depends which your on more herem email or mobile? For me its any so i will leave it down to you :D


----------



## EmandBub

i bet your bump is beautiful!!
i'm so happy mine has filled out at the top though so it doesn't look so much like a beer belly :drunk:


i'm always on everything :haha:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> i bet your bump is beautiful!!
> i'm so happy mine has filled out at the top though so it doesn't look so much like a beer belly :drunk:
> 
> 
> i'm always on everything :haha:
> xxx

On here and/or by text is easiest for me. i always forget to check emails lol. If we do it on here we can PM each other so we dont block up the thread :haha: and also if we decided to text each other give numbers through PM so they are not seen by everyone, as even non menebers have access to site

I should hope its not a beer belly :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: don't worry, i don't really like alcohol, give me juice any day :-D
and sure, i'll PM you my number 
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes im not too keen on much alcohol unless its an alcho pop or something in coke, which measn you can't taste the alcohol. My fav think to drink though it things like apple juice etc, so nice and healthy :D


----------



## EmandBub

i love cranberry juice atm 
it's so light and cool
especially with ice cubes when it's boiling out
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

yes i ben drinking cranberry juice have at least a glass a day, that way its good for keeping away uti's as well :blush:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: you are very wise Phillippa :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

what're you laughing at woman? :rofl:
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

You :p


----------



## EmandBub

why?
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Duno :lol:

I'm in a horrible mood, I feel like crying.

You girls cheered me up so I thought I would laugh at you :lol:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Hen Party is turning to shit! People are dropping out and some muppet just told me my surprise! :(


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: 
oh no what's up hon? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> Em I'm the same as you, scared of doing things wrong even more so with having a boy. I have cared for little girls before but never boys! :shock:
> 
> I once put my nephews nappie on, my sister rang me a few hours later laughing, I'd left his willy pointing upwards and he had pee'd straight out of his nappie! :rofl:
> I didn't know you where supposed to point baby boy's willys downwards :blush:
> 
> Eeeeek girls we get married NEXT month!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Ummm... I didnt know that either. :shock: Guess its a good thing Im not having a boy then! :haha:

And I cant believe your wedding is next month! So exciting!!! :D Its coming up fast!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> oo i want one!! :blush:
> xxx

I'll be your bump buddy Em!!! We kinda already are since we talk pretty often! ;) lol Even though you're a few weeks ahead of me, it doesnt really matter... my one bump buddy (in real life too) MamaBird is 8 weeks ahead of me. :D
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Good afternoon ladies!!!! :hi:
Im 23 weeks today, one more week until viability!!! :D

How is everyone? I just got back from a Canada Day celebration at the waterfront with Kyree and my mom. It was a nice morning out! Kyree rode the merry-go-round and we had some fries... and walked around. Overall, a nice morning. Now Kyree is passed out and I think Im going to go have a nap myself! :haha:

BB - Im sorry to hear things aren't going as planned with your Hen party. :wacko: What are people doing? That they are dropping out last minute??? :(

xx


----------



## MommyKC

Love the new bump pic by the way Em! :D
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: heya Katie 
sure!! I'll be your bump buddie!

sounds like you've had a hectic day hon!
go get some rest 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

I had a nice rest... but now I imagine you're in bed! :haha:
And PM me if you still want to be bump buddies! ;)
Talk to you soon!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel better this morning :) Damn pregnancy hormones!

People just keep dropping out so part of my Hen Party that was a surprise can't happen because of cost and then some muppet told me what it was!!

My Mum is so angry, she said not to worry because I WILL have an amazing night and NO-ONE will stop me aslong as she is in charge! :lol:

They trying to organise something else now! :rofl:

V-Day tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## silver_penny

It's 2 AM and I'm awake because of a stupid and horrendously painful leg cramp :( I just want a good night's sleep...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Leg cramp sucks, wakes me up most nights!
I found doing leg stretches before bed helps and if you do get it during the night jump out of bed and put your foot flat on the floor!
Apparently drinking a glass of tonic water a day helps :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow it's quiet on here today!

Thought I would share my bump pictures with you girlies! :)
I think I've grown but I'm starting to look fat!

22+2
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/P210610_0652.jpg

23+6
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pregnancy/236.jpg


----------



## MommyKC

Aww nice bump BB!

And Im sorry to hear about your Hen party. :( Seriously, that sucks. But you WILL have fun regardless! And that's one thing I learned going through my wedding, you really find out who TRULY cares about you and who your real friends are. :thumbup:
Your wedding is the one thing people who care about you WILL pull through for. My maid-of-honour really showed her true colours during my wedding. :wacko: I was really close to giving her the boot and telling her too bad, she's not in the wedding! :haha: But we had promised since we were 5 yrs old, that we were eachother's MOH's... so I didnt have the heart to kick her out.
But she kept complaining about the other girls in my wedding party, because she didn't like one of them... nevermind that it way MY wedding! :growlmad: And she always complained when she needed to do something, like plan my bridal shower... "This is the ONLY thing I'm doing - I'm not spending my entire summer planning your shower!" :rofl: It was ridiculous. I never asked her to plan my shower either. :shrug:
Anyway, I know its hard but try to ignore those people and just focus on YOUR day. Your marrying the love of your life and that's what's important. ;) :hugs:

Congrats on reaching V-Day!!!! Only 6 more days for me! :D
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Im so bloody hot :( i feel like im about to die of heat.

had my physio today, and they said i am having some problems and they have given me some exersises. If the pain gets worse or if i still have it in 4weeks i have 2 go back to get a support belt. And shes given me so diffrent positions to try and sleep in.
How is everyone else today?
I think i felt Chloe have the hiccups today but aint 100% sure as i dont know what a baby hiccuping would feel like :lol:


----------



## silver_penny

Hiccups feel like gentle, regularly timed kicks to me. I love it when they get hiccups, its just too adorable and you know that they are developing how they should!


----------



## MadamRose

They were defingihtly regular, it felt like alot of the body was all moving at once when i felt them does this sound about right? i have never felt anything like it


----------



## laura6914

hi all, 

Due1, thats amazing., i havent felt shae have hiccups yet **stamps feet** but the same as you i dont know what they would feel like even if he did. Im starting to nitice a pattern for his movements now and he is a nighttime baby. I havent been sleeping well at all due to the heat and my size so i have been up a lot in the night and so has he. He moves a lot when i wake up first thing and is pretty quiet through out the day. 

5 days until 3rd tri i cant quite believe it. :happydance:


----------



## EmandBub

hello girls!
it's been really quiet on here the past couple of days
what have i missed?
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its 4 days for me i can't beleive it :D
Yes my OH keeps saying to me in the morning Chloe was kicking you last night, i woke up and put my hand on youre belly and she was kicking away. Doesnt see to wake me up. Shes realyl active after i eat. If felt like aperiodic movement of whole baby rather than just arm or leg. which im guessing would be right as much more of baby would move with a hiccup. 
Are you excited about 3rd tri, i wont wanna go there in a way as will be jelous of all the ladies ahving their babys


----------



## laura6914

OH cant get to close to me in the night else ill be the one kicking him, :rofl: just sooooo hot at the min. 

I am so nervous but so excited at the same time. 3rd tri dosnt really last that long thinking about it. i know in no time will will all be writing our birth stories.


----------



## MadamRose

I think it wil last ages everyone says it realyl drags expeically near the end :(

Aww my Oh cant get clsoe to me either its just too hot, i have fan on top setting all night. Im worse with the heat at night than i am in the day. but im funnyandhave to have covers on me as cant sleepwithout them. So have to have a sheet thing ontop of me instead of full covers


----------



## laura6914

i have the fan on to but it makes that much of a racket i have to turn it off. i can sleep without covers, but then with having my oh who likes to hog them i have no choice any way :haha:

Im ok in the heat in the day if im up and moving i just cant sit still in it. I have had that restless leg thing the passed few nights so we have been going for a walk at 9:30 of a night to try and tire me out but it just doesnt seem to work. lol.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless yes im having the same problem i dont fall asleep until gone 11pm and then wake up through the night with my back or to go for a pee :blush: and i cant be getting the sleep i should. Mine aitn my bump thiugh as mine isnt too big. its jut gonna get worse as we get further along to. getting us ready for having bubs i suppose


----------



## silver_penny

yeah, definitely sounds like hiccups to me! I've already noticed two boughts of them already. With my first, he got hiccups quite a bit after he was born too. Makes you just want to cuddle right on up with them its so cute!


----------



## Hann79

Hey girls.

Anyone on here still madly emotional? I can't watch a programme with babies or marriage in it without the floodgates opening!! Only got married 11weeks ago today so really want to do it all again xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hi I'm new to the forum, I want to join the October Bumpkins I'm 24 weeks and 4 days, I'm due October 25th, and expecting a baby boy!


----------



## EmandBub

welcome to BnB and October Bumpkins CaseyCakes 
& congrats on team :blue:!
i'm sure you'll find all the October ladies are loverly
xxx


----------



## MrsO13

Hello ladies, hope everyones doing ok :) not been on here for a wee while now!

It finally my babies V day lol :happydance: it's been a long time coming, but we have finally reached that huge milestone. 
Only 3 more weeks till the 3rd trimester :wohoo: which I kind of can't believe! Since week 20 I have noticed time seems to be flying by after dragging untill I got to 20 wks, October will be here before I know it. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Agiboma

:hi: welcome to 2nd tri i am also due on oct 25


----------



## juless

Eee! I'm so excited to have reached 6 months already! Time is going by so much quicker now! In exactly one week we have our gender/3D scan and it's killin' me waiting to find out! I was in a store today looking for things for a baby shower and the little girl outfits were SO darn adorable! If I'm having a girl I'll be back in that shop next week buying some, hehe! So glad everyone is doing well and welcome EmandBub!!


----------



## EmandBub

:-D well i'm in a great mood!
it seems people do want to go around with a pregnant girl :D
one of my friends that i haven't seen for a while is taking me out shopping!
:rofl: is it sad this is made my day?
i think i need to get out more!

hope you all have a loverly day
xxxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

I don't know why I didn't find this site before, lol. I'm a first time mom who is scared out of my mind. I've haven't really ever been around pregnant people or babies. But so far I've loved being pregnant. And October just happens to be my favorite month. :blue:


----------



## EmandBub

that's great!
well there are plenty of first time mummies here :-D
i'm Emeline and me and FOB are expecting our first baby girl on the 6th 
xxx


----------



## Newt4

CaseyCakes said:


> I don't know why I didn't find this site before, lol. I'm a first time mom who is scared out of my mind. I've haven't really ever been around pregnant people or babies. But so far I've loved being pregnant. And October just happens to be my favorite month. :blue:

Welcome, I am also a first time mom and have all the jitters


----------



## Agiboma

:haha::cloud9::happydance::baby::kiss::crib::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:Today is my Micah's vday well done my little love


----------



## Newt4

Congrats Agiboma


----------



## newmommy23

I'm super nervous too hun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My baby boy is now viable!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

I was laid in bed the other day and 3rd Tri is the last step :shock: Our babies will be here before we know it! It's scary but so exciting!! :)

Our wedding is less than 7 weeks away now too!! :mrgreen: We sorted out flowers on Saturday, they are going to be gorgeous! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Apparently 3rd Tri actually starts at 26+3?


----------



## laura6914

morning all, hope all my lovely girlies are well. 
congrates on your V day ladies.

only 4 days left for me now until 3rd tri, ssooooo scared. my little man has been soooo active again the passed few days. OH said he was moving all last night. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

I was sure it was 27 weeks?
otherwise me and Phillippa are already in 3rd tri!
xxx


----------



## laura6914

nad me and me, ill be in 3rd tri to if thats the case :yipee:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: oo yes since you're 26+3 today!!
xx


----------



## laura6914

i think i may stay put over here until Friday though just so the 3rd tri dont last as long. lol.


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi welcome casey cakes:hi: im also on team :blue: with my first its soo exciting isnt it !! 

Congrats agiboma and jules and everyone else on reaching vday :happydance: and also all you girls that have reached 3rd tri if it is 26+3 cant wait uintil i can finally say im on the final stretch :D 

How are you all today ? x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: i'm waiting until wednesday just in case :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## laura6914

morning steffy, im good thank you. You?

i think its for the best Em,lol. I have posted over there a few times and always lurking. its quite scarey over there with everyone talking about waters breaking and things. lol.


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah fine thanks just enjoying my last few days off work back on wensday booo !!


----------



## EmandBub

morning Steffy :hugs:
how are you and babe today?

:haha: yes that's either going to make me jealous or scare myself so I wet my pants and think my waters broke! 
:rofl:
xx


----------



## Steffyxx

I can imagine 3rd tri being quite scary but im also sooo nosey so i reckon ill love it tbh reading everyones birth storys and stuff :) ! 

Morning em :hi: were fine thanks u ? 

x


----------



## laura6914

ha ha steffy i have just been over there reading them to. 

Em you crack me up :rofl: 

I start my maternity leave on Friday :wohoo: cant wait. But then moving house on the 2nd August so need to start packing and cleaning the flat. Can imagine its all going to get very stressful.


----------



## Agiboma

:rofl: I l say go to third tri when your ready


----------



## going_crazy

:shock: PLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE stop talking about 3rd tri I'm scared:argh:!!!
:rofl:

Seriously, I know this is bubba #4 for me, but I know what's just coming in less than 14weeks:haha:!! 


Hope everyone's ok? xxxxxxxx :flow:


----------



## Steffyxx

laura that is what youre OH is there for lol to do all the work while u sit back and use the excuse of being pregnant for not doing anything !! i cant wait until i leave work (im not going back) i hate the place so counting down the days 2 months yeeey 

x


----------



## EmandBub

i agree with Steffy :winkwink:
haha sorry i had to  
it's true, i might just scare myself enough to think it!
we're good
got some blisters on my feet from walking around all day yesterday :dohh:
that will teach me not to wear comfortable shoes
xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

Ive been living in flip flops and sandals for the last month and half lol cant bring myself to cover my feet up as i know theyll go all swollen and horrible i must have looked a right wally walking up the shop the other day in flip flops while it was pissing it down but hey ho :haha:


----------



## laura6914

HA HA going crazy, you saying that has scared me more (you know what coming) :haha:

Steffy- i think that excuse is wearing thin now i have used it so much :rofl: na ill be doing the packing and Phil will do the lifting. 

Em, get the OH to treat you to some nice new comfy shoes :thumbup:

xx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i have a pair of flip flops!
they just didn't go with my outfit :blush:
xxxx


----------



## laura6914

that all i have been wearing, flip flops.

Primark have some really nice ones in loads of colours i think they were £2 each or something. i picked a few pairs up.


----------



## EmandBub

oo i might go looking!
thankyoou Laura!
xxx


----------



## laura6914

your very welcome. I got a white pair so they go with anything and a florescent orange pair to waer on my more funky days. lol. 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

oo orange!! :-D
how's babe today hon?
xxx


----------



## laura6914

He is ok thanks chick. Quite active today. he tends to have 2 active days followed by 2 quiet. 

I thought i was leaking amniotic fluid as i was soaking down there but that seems to have eased off now so im thinking it was just Cm and one of those usual pregnancy things. 

How about you. is your little girl behaving.

xx


----------



## EmandBub

aww i'm sure it's nothing to worry about :hugs:
she's kicking loads!!
it eases my mind 
xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have the NHS Pregnancy desktop and that says 3rd Tri is week 27 which is actually 26 weeks pregnant!?

OMFG I have 110 days left until due day! :shock:

I've been nosying at the birth stories, they are amazing, I can't wait to do mine! Are you girls going to carry on into Parenting on here afterwards? I really want to keep in touch with you lot :)


----------



## newmommy23

hey guys! how are you all today? I can't sleep, cuz bubs is kicking the hell out of me! Glad she is though, yesterday she hardly kicked and I panicked. :p It's 8 am though! Why am I still up?!!?


----------



## MadamRose

Hey what have i missed?
Agiboma congrats on reaching v-day hun :D

Only 2 days until i leave and move over to the 3rd tri really can't beleive it :happydance:

My leavers ball was really good had a really good time but was very tiring. Especially getting up early the next morning to do a carboot. I was like a walking zombie. 
https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG2960.jpg

https://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae27/Mummy-2-be-2010/CIMG2942.jpg

Here is a couple of pics from the leavers ball :D Im not very weel today, got a really bad sore throat and can't talk well etc :(


----------



## Steffyxx

Lol primark has been my saviour i really cant justify spending £35 on a plain t shirt that is maternity when i can go to primark and get size 12's that fit just the same for like £3.00 haha they sell some realllly nice gladiator sandals for like £4.00 too so comfy everyone loves a bit of primarni :) 

BB ill deffinatley be trying to stay on here after lewis is born (if i have time) lol its been really nice talking to people who are going through the same thing 

Due 1 - you look wicked hun that dress is really preety :) 

xx


----------



## MadamRose

thanks hun, not that you would think im 26 and 1/2 weeks pregnant in the pics.


----------



## Steffyxx

No deffinatley a small neat little bump lol count yourself lucky as mine seems to have spread all round and over my arse :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya, in some ways i wish it was bigger as some people still dont know im pregnant :cry:


----------



## Steffyxx

well you deffinatley look pregnant to me hun i know what you mean though when im out and about i always think i wonder if people can tell if im preg or just think im fat ? LOL im probably just being stupid though tbh as ive gotten quite big over the last few weeks i imagine youll be greatful ur on the smaller side when you get to 35 weeks you might not be as uncomftarble as some people :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i will prob be greatful then but not atm. When i had 20 week scan baby was slightly under average so this might be why im small as well, but it may mean she is slightly smaller baby in the end to so labour might not be as bad.
Yes when i had my hair done before the prom, i mentioned it and the person goes gosh i wouldnt have even known you were pregnant let alone only have just over 13 weeks to go :cry:


----------



## Steffyxx

:hugs: well i hope you POP soon :) thats deffinatley an up side if labour would be easier for you as long as you and little one are healthy thats all that matters just try and remeber :flower: x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes exactly if i do a plain ump pic where you can see my skin or just in a top i look really pregnant though. I will post them on the 2nd tri ump pics in a few mins


----------



## Steffyxx

OoO i wish i had the confidence to post my bump pics :blush: starting to get the dreaded stretch marks now so im really self conscious lol !


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless i bet they are lovely x
they are on there now


----------



## aurora

Due#1... I'm no bigger than you, there are guys I have coffee with a couple mornings a week that still don't even know I'm pregnant. I kinda get a giggle out of it.
My girl is measuring a few days ahead and I'm still small so no worries. :)


----------



## MadamRose

My fudal height always measures perfect. and the anomoly scan measurements were only slight under average, no way near the low 5th placential line so not worrying


----------



## EmandBub

you look beautiful hon!! 
xxx


----------



## MommyKC

Morning/Afternoon ladies!!! :) :hi:

How is everyone today?
Wow all this Third Tri talk! I feel like I have ages to go still. :( About 3.5 weeks. Which isnt THAT long I supposed but it feels long when everyone else is almost there! Or already there!
But Alora is considered viable in 3 days which is exciting! I still don't feel better after 24 weeks though... as the rate of survival is only 40-45%... but that's still a chance! :D I feel better around 30 weeks for some reason... I did with Kyree too. At that point, the percentage is much higher... around 95%.
Either way, I can't believe how fast things are going this time around! And that all of our babies are going to be here in 3ish months! How crazy is that??? :shock:


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - very cute pictures! You have an adorable bump! :) Im huge compared to you! :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep booking retainer appointments in at work and being like OMG I will have had my baby by then! :shock:

Eurghh I am in agony today, my back is killing!! I'm supposed to be at college tonight but I'm in too much pain to go, I think I'm going to go for a bath and bed! He's laying funny too which isn't nice, he kicks kicking either my cervix or bladder, can't decide! :(


----------



## MommyKC

BB - I have been doing similar things. We keep arranging meetings, reminders, etc for the fall and I keep forgetting I won't be here (at work). :haha: Its too funny!

That sucks that you're in pain. :( Last week, Alora was kicking my bladder alot! But today she seems to be kicking right where my belly button is, which I don't mind. :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't mind the belly button kicking it's just the ones right low down, I'm really uncomfortable :(

No way I can get him to move is there? He was like that yesterday and I thought he would have moved by today!


----------



## aurora

Good luck, I think the bladder and cervix are wayyyy too much like trampolines to keep them away. :rofl:


----------



## silver_penny

Have any of you ladies had them kick you under the ribs, yet? That seems to be a favorite spot for my bubs...cuddle in right under my ribs and then push up, and heartburn kicked in last night :nope: not fun.


----------



## MadamRose

Kate I wish my bump was bigger, it might look cute butci wish it was cute and big I would rather it be slightly bigger tbh :(
BB every keeps going 2 me aww you will have a baby in time for Christmas :D it's kinda scary in a way


----------



## MadamRose

Kate I wish my bump was bigger, it might look cute butci wish it was cute and big I would rather it be slightly bigger tbh :(
BB every keeps going 2 me aww you will have a baby in time for Christmas :D it's kinda scary in a way


----------



## EmandBub

babe will have her first christmas at only 2/3 months old! 
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes I know it's amazing :D 
Got a cot set including bumper, quilt(I know I can use this until 1year) blankets ect in it for £12.50 from asda, used to be £25 as they ain't selling them in my store any more. Also my George have loads of clothes 1/2 price so I got piglet coat and few other bits. So you ladies may wanna see if yourasda has 1/2 price on some George lines :D


----------



## EmandBub

i bet you i either go over or i end up going 2/3 weeks early :haha:
so either way she'll be here for Christmas!! :-D
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes I think I'm gonna be an extreme about 3-4 weeks early or 2 weeks over. 
Someone I know had a baby yesterday a little girl, I'm awaring a pic :D even though they don't know I'm havin a girl. Gonna get so jelous when I see a pic


----------



## EmandBub

aww congrats to them :-D
what did they name her?
:haha: i hope i don't go 2 weeks over!
just getting to d-day is bad enough :rofl:
xx


----------



## MadamRose

yes, I really don't wanna go over I would actually cry. 37 or 38 weeks would be nice :D


----------



## EmandBub

i'll be doing anything by 40 weeks to get her out!
x


----------



## CaseyCakes

I know I'm kinda late but does anyone want to be my bump buddy!


----------



## EmandBub

when in october are you due hon? 
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I loved having a baby shortly before Christmas the first time (Kyree was born Nov 23) and it will be just as nice this time. Since you always get together with family at Christmas, it gives everyone a chance to see her... and it makes Christmas that much more special having your little munchkin there with you. :cloud9:


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah it sucks going over, trust me! I went 5 days over and every day felt like an eternity. I tried everything to get her out, but she was just too comfy in there! :D But really, in the end, it doesn't make a difference as long as you have a healthy baby. :)

And like I've said, patience is a virtue! Whether they are born 2 weeks early or one week late, its only a 3 week difference which isn't long at ALL in comparison to how long we wait during the whole pregnancy. :D


----------



## EmandBub

& it also means you can have a sip of the eggnog :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes will be nice having baby for Christmas as it's a family time. From 37 weeks I'm gonna try to get her out :haha: 
They named the baby lacey :D


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: only 10 weeks to go then loverly! :haha:
that's really sweet 
x


----------



## MadamRose

Yes I was read a thing about the myths that are menna get labour started. Someone asked there midwife and only 2 work pineapple due to enzymes in it, has 2 be fresh pineapple, and sex or even more so apparently swallowing semen due to enzymes. Sounds lovely when pregnant hey. Wouldn't mind the pineapple thing though. Well your full term at 37 weeks so don't see it as a prob


----------



## EmandBub

don't think i'll be wanting to do the deed by then!
i'll crush Luke :haha:
x


----------



## MommyKC

So true Em, about the eggnog! ;) I found myself pretty exhausted though! :haha: Kyree was barely a month old at her first Christmas so I was up frequently at night, and then having to do all the family stuff wore me out! :shock: :sleep:
This baby should be 2 months old though, so it may be a bit easier at least. :D

And Lacey is a really cute name! :D Im hoping this baby comes earlier than Kyree did, but not TOO early! I want to have enough time to get fully prepared and have some one-on-one time with Kyree before she is born. And my maternity leave doesn't officially start until October 18th so if she comes earlier than that, I will have to adjust all of my dates with my employer. :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: just means i have to also save up for some x-mas prezzies! :-D
being completely shattered is never fun :(
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I've already started my christmas shopping, in preparation for being on mat leave and being broke! :haha:

Yeah, well having a new baby ALWAYS = being exhausted! Just comes with the territory. ;)


----------



## EmandBub

best get all my sleep now! :haha:
but it's quite hard to find a comfortable sleep position these days
i was used to sleeping on my back or front
never was one to sleep on my side
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah I know what you mean, I've always been a stomach sleeper... so I always find that I want to sleep that way but can't right now. :( And this heat doesn't make it much better. But all in all, I haven't been sleeping THAT bad all things considered. :D
xx


----------



## EmandBub

oo yes i'm whinging again.. :haha:
sorry ladies!
xx


----------



## jennieandbump

thought id say hello coz im new and due on october 14th :D xx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: heya Jennie 
good you came here!
all the ladies are great tbh
& it's always nice to talk to people due the same time as you!
xxx


----------



## jennieandbump

well ive said my hello lol =] xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

My due date is Oct. 25th! Looking for a bump buddy.


----------



## MommyKC

Hi CaseyCakes & Jennie! :hi:

Im due October 28th with my second little girl! :)

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## jennieandbump

ahh this is my first and its a little boy, just need people to talk to about all the nitty gritty bits in pregnancy tehe :) x


----------



## EmandBub

heya Jennie how old are you? 
if you don't mind me asking :haha:
i was wondering.. :blush:
xx


----------



## CaseyCakes

Jennieandbump When's your due date?


----------



## jennieandbump

im 18, 19 next wednesday and im due on october 14th xx


----------



## EmandBub

sorry if that came off as rude.. 
i was just sure i'd seen you around the teen section
:hugs:
x


----------



## jennieandbump

yeah id been on the teen section lol x


----------



## EmandBub

oo OK :D
it's where i tend to hide out!
x


----------



## MommyKC

You ladies all make me feel old! :haha:
Im 25!!! :blush:

And that's what we're here for... to help you along the way! And share our own experiences too. :D


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm 21 sometimes I wonder if I'm too young, But now I think it's just right.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel old too! :lol:

Although a patients Dad said to me yesterday "Not long to go now lass" I was like what you are kidding me? I've 16 weeks left! :lol: He then said "Do you know what your having?" so I told him and his reply was "You kids, you always spoil it!" :rofl:

Since when was 22 a kid?


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Wow i feel old now to. Im nearly 24 :blush:
How are we all today? Babies behaving?

ccc


----------



## brunettebimbo

No my baby is still not behaving!

Well I got on all fours and wiggled but didn't work so H2B and I :sex: :blush: in that position which also didn't work! I woke up in the night with baby kicking hell out of me and he had moved up to near my belly button! :) Woke up this morning and he has moved back down :( Stubborn baby!


----------



## laura6914

lol, oh BB, naughty little man. Mine is all over the places most days. Some days high and some days low. 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This will be the 3rd day, it's making me want to wee all the time, he keeps kicking my bladder and the feeling of him kicking my cervix is horrible :( I think he is towards my back aswell as my backache has been terrible!

How are you?


----------



## laura6914

oh chick, its awful when they are on your cervix isnt it. not painful but the most uncomfortable feeling ever. not nice at all. 

Well soon you will be getting kicked in the ribs. My little man is getting closer to them. i can feel him punching at the bottom and kicking at the top, thre is just no winning. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I actually don't mind them up there, I've not had many of those kicks but they aren't too bad! Bet I moan in a few weeks when he has his toes stuck in my ribs! :rofl:

Right I'm off to work.......let the fun begin!

Speak to you later :)


----------



## laura6914

have a good day hun. :thumbup:


----------



## MadamRose

Hello caseycakes and Jenny. Chloe neer seems to be active in the morning any more she used to be right hyper in the mornings but now its more in the day time. I wish she would start kicking in the mornings again as OH aint felt her for a few days with work etc.
3rd tri for me and em tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Steffyxx

Hi jenny :) 

ARGH IM CRAVING A MINT WAGON WHEEL AND I DONT THINK THEY EVEN EXIST LOL ! i might attempt to make one :haha:


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all how is everyone doing today imstill in the hospital after my restitch but I feel great


----------



## MadamRose

Aww glad you feel good :D
Im not too bad just got a bad throat :( 
But its exactly 3months til DD :D


----------



## Agiboma

Well I get this stitch removed at 36 weeks sk exactly 3 months for me also it's so exciting


----------



## MadamRose

yes very exciting :D


----------



## newmommy23

Why kick me in the cervix? worst feeling ever.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Isn't it just! :(


----------



## MadamRose

i had that a few weeks back makes you feel like you need to pee :blush: its horrible


----------



## brunettebimbo

I do need to pee! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

:lol: @ BB 
I am still feeling ill, any ideas for what to go with a really bad throat, i seem to be really flemy (sprry TMI i know )


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't think there is much you can take Hun, my throats killing but I don't want to take anything just incase!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes its one really annoying thing not bein able to do anything for it :(


----------



## laura6914

is anyone else suffering with acid? its right at the back on my throat and seems to be getting more regular now. gaviscon just does not seem to be shifting it any more.


----------



## Steffyxx

Laura yeah its annoying as f##k !! everytime i feel like i need to burp im sick in my mouth ( sorry tmi) haha i try and take rennies but that only eases off the heartburn and not the acid


----------



## Agiboma

I've had really bad heartburn lately I been taking malox for ir and seems to work


----------



## laura6914

steff thats exactly what im like. it really feels like ykur going to throw up if you burp. 

Ill try that then Abi thanks hun. 

Steffy are you having a boy or a girl? i cant remember? 

xxx


----------



## Steffyxx

A boy ive been meaning to put a thing in my signature :) 

Agiboma yeah ill try that too thanks x


----------



## laura6914

they say heartburn and acid is associated with having boys. looks like it could ring true then for us three.


----------



## Steffyxx

Im hoping the heartburn is associated with hair lol lil babies with mops of hair are so cute ! :) and oo i hope so i keep thinking what if ive spent all this money on boys clothes and hes really a she :S


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: my mum said that to me the other day cause im not kidding we must have easily spent about £400 on clothes for him. He has about 28 vests, 25 sleep suits and so on....... lol

xx


----------



## Steffyxx

Yeah same here OH's car boot is FULL of bags and we havnt bought anything unisex lol oops ! ive been really struggling to find sleepsuits in newborn sizes apart from plain white asda and matalan seem to sell out as soon as they have them in lol 

and because we have bought them so early i doubt anywhere would let me take them back in october lol oh well fingers crossed it was deffinatly boy bits we saw :)


----------



## aurora

I've never heard the heartburn=boys thing....always heard it meant hair! At any rate, heartburn rips me to shreds and I'm having a girl. lol

The thought does cross my mind, what if all like...10 of the toilet shots we got were wrong? :rofl: I got a lottt of girly stuff!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm due October 24....team yellow


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've never heard that about heartburn either, heard it was due to hair!

I've had it pretty bad and it can make me feel sick, the liquid Gaviscon works to an extent but doesn't keep it at bay!

The joys of pregnany eh!?


----------



## Agiboma

Always herd it about hair and hopefully lots of it :rofl:


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> :lol: @ BB
> I am still feeling ill, any ideas for what to go with a really bad throat, i seem to be really flemy (sprry TMI i know )

I found drinking tea with honey and lemon in it helped! :D
xx


----------



## MommyKC

Steffyxx said:


> Im hoping the heartburn is associated with hair lol lil babies with mops of hair are so cute ! :) and oo i hope so i keep thinking what if ive spent all this money on boys clothes and hes really a she :S

Yeah it's a total myth! :blush:
I had lots of heartburn with Kyree... so did many women I know... Kyree had hardly any hair! Still cute as a button though! :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

chatty ladies today!
what have i missed?
i'm too lazy to read all the pages :blush:
x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lazy Bum! :lol:
Nothing much!

:( I woke up last night for a wee, I had been laid on my side and as I moved to get up I had a really sharp pain low down to the right of my bump, it was there a few minutes then went, I was terrified of going to the toilet and finding blood :( I got up this morning, went for a wee, stood up and had the same pain but underneath my bump :( It left pretty quick.

I know Beany Boy is ok coz he is kicking away and my pregnant book says abdominal pains are normal as long as they don't last and eventually go away but it's still scary! Has any of you had this?


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

I have read through the pages of posts either cause well..... im half asleep still and im lazy lol. 

BB those sound normal to me hun. im in agony some times. if i get up to quick it can feel like i have pulled all my stomach muscles for a few seconds. i have horrid pains when Shae gets stuck on something and phil has to massage him away. this is when we do most of the stretching and weight gain now so im expecting to feel a lot more.


----------



## MadamRose

:wave: im moving over to the 3d tri, i will keep popping back to see you ladies on here until, you all move over :hugs:


----------



## EmandBub

do i have to move? :rofl:
xx


----------



## laura6914

i have moved to 3rd tri to girlies. 2 days early but hey. ill see you over there. 

xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:blush: i don't want to leave!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't want you to leave :(


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: how about i sort of hide here for a bit!
it's scary over there 
x


----------



## laura6914

its not that scarey Em. :haha:
Im floating between the 2 october threads. lol.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it just means there's 3 months until babe is here and i'm not mentally prepared! 
x


----------



## MadamRose

I get jelous over there not scared, makes me wish Chloe was ready now


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: really? 
i need a load more time to prepare!
x


----------



## MadamRose

I dont im almost completley prepared i wish pregnancy wasnt as long :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: Chloe will be here in no time!
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Doesn't feel like it, i though it would feel really good getting to 3rd try. but instead i feel like crying at the though of another 13-15 weeks wait :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

hon she'll be here!
& just remember, by christmas you'll have her in your arms :winkwink:
xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It does seem a long time, I know what you mean Phillippa. I've 15 weeks on Saturday to go and feels like forever! I want him here NOW but obviously fully formed and ready to be born! :lol:


----------



## WantaBelly

I've been jumping back and forth for a couple weeks but I'm moving over to 3rd Tri....... Can't wait to see ya'll there ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm moving over soon! :rofl: All my friends are nearly over there apart from Kate, don't want to be a loner over here! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: sorry hon!
x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol:

Damn girls i just have to share.....my tits look cracking at the moment!!! They are humongous! :mrgreen:


----------



## MadamRose

em i love how me and you are still here just as much as in the 3rd tri, surely we should try and be in here a little less :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

No don't! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

:lol: ok


----------



## MommyKC

EmandBub said:


> :blush: i don't want to leave!
> xx

You dont have to leave! :nope: Its going to get quite lonely over here! :(


----------



## MommyKC

Due#1-2010 said:


> I dont im almost completley prepared i wish pregnancy wasnt as long :cry:

Dont say that, you'll miss it when it's over. TRUST ME! ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ya kate
If someone tells me im small again im gonna scream at them and cry. its bad enough thinking im small myself let alone people telling me they though i was about 16 weeks :cry: it makes me feel like something is wrong with Chloe and i just want to be bigger :cry: :cry: :cry: sorry


----------



## MommyKC

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm moving over soon! :rofl: All my friends are nearly over there apart from Kate, don't want to be a loner over here! :lol:

:shock: Does that make me a loner? :haha:
I guess I should make the leap over... I just am so used to coming on this one! And I feel like its so early for me to go there. :(


----------



## MadamRose

No it dont make you a loner us lot still come here :haha:


----------



## MommyKC

Phillippa - Just ignore people! Seriously! Nothing is wrong with Chloe. ALL women are different and they carry differently. When I was pregnant with Kyree, my friend who was 8 weeks ahead of me looked the SAME as me! If not smaller! And she had a very healthy baby!
So try not to read into it. Our bodies are all different. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks kate its just me reading into it, with it eing the 1st ive got this far with. and my mum was massive with me, and both my sisters were big with there 1st. My sister whos had 2 kids and isnt pregnant now is just as big as me :(


----------



## EmandBub

we still come here!! :rofl:
x


----------



## Agiboma

well im back @ home now on strict bedrest, with bnb its not that bad


----------



## MommyKC

And Im glad you guys are still here!!! :hugs:

Agiboma... That sucks about the strict bedrest... but totally worth it for the safety of your baby! :) And he'll be here before you know it!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i'll never leave!
even once babe's here :rofl:
x


----------



## Newt4

Agiboma- that sucks about the bed rest I hope you find some good entertainment. :)


----------



## MommyKC

I don't plan on leaving either Em!!! :hugs:
I might be on here LESS but I will still make an appearance from time to time! :lol:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: i'll be on while she's asleep!
though tbh i think i'll just crash on the keyboard
x


----------



## MommyKC

:rofl: At first, you'll want to sleep when she sleeps... TRUST me! ;)
Otherwise you will crash. Its important to get rest whenever you can, especially during those first 2-3 months. Which is why I probably won't make it on here too much at first, especially with a newborn AND toddler. :wacko: :sleep:

WOAH Alora is moving like CRAZY right now! I dont even remember Kyree moving this much! And Kyree is a BUSY BODY! What is this baby going to be like? :shock: :haha:
I think her bum was sticking just under my ribs... it was really hard and I pushed on it, and she moved! :haha: Now she's kicking me like crazy... must have not liked me poking her! :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that made me laugh!
training to be on the women's football team perhaps? :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## MommyKC

haha maybe she is! ;)
That would explain her pretty hard kicks, considering Im only 24 weeks tomorrow! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: babe likes to kick, but i've not felt her have a little party in there :haha:
x


----------



## MommyKC

Yeah Kyree was really active, and this baby seems to be even more wiggly!
But they are all different! And I have a posterior placenta too so I feel EVERYTHING! :haha: I love it though. :cloud9:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that's amazing!!!
i wish i could feel her more
though when she kicks and i'm tired it's not so much fun!
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My little man has been crazy since last night! Little monkey heard his Daddy's voice and that was it, he didn't stop even when we went to bed! I've told H2B he isn't allowed talk when it's bedtime! :rofl: I love the fact he reacts so well to his Daddy though :mrgreen:


----------



## Steffyxx

Morning :) 

first day back at work agfter 10 days off soooo not looking forward to it lol not long before my maternity leave though :happydance: 

WOW just had a thought its soo mad seems like only yesterday we were all talking about whther we would be able to find out the sex of our baby at 20 week scan and now most of you are in 3rd tri :) time flys by !! good luck to you all who have moved over already and ill see you in 2 weeks yey 

xx


----------



## EmandBub

come on Steffy!
get on in there! :haha:
xxx


----------



## CaseyCakes

I can't wait to hop over to 3rd tri. :happydance: But the last 3 mornings today included, if I stay in bed to long I get woken up to bad nausausness then vomiting, I thought I was past all that morning sickness crap! Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i find it happens more when im hungry :D try having a pack of buiscuts by the side of your bed and eat one as soon as you wake up see if that helps


----------



## brunettebimbo

Had my wedding hair trial done! I love it :D
My boof will be bigger, she didn't want back comb it too much as I have to take it out before H2B gets home which should be fun!! :rofl:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P080710_1711_01-1.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Pre%20Wedding%20Pics/P080710_1711.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

omgg BB!!! 
You look absolutely stunning!!!! :hugs: :happydance:
xxxxxx


----------



## going_crazy

brunettebimbo said:


> Had my wedding hair trial done! I love it :D
> My boof will be bigger, she didn't want back comb it too much as I have to take it out before H2B gets home which should be fun!! :rofl:

Your hair looks gorgeous BB!! I bet you're really excited now! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Agiboma

Lovely hair bb


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep VERY!!!

6 Weeks 2 Days! :D


----------



## Steffyxx

Yep i agree it looks lovely hun i am still trying to grow my hair after having it cut really short cant wait for it to be that lengh again ! :)


----------



## MommyKC

Aww BB VERY cute hair! You look gorgeous! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :D

I love it, it's so much nicer than I imagined!


----------



## EmandBub

it's beautiful hon :hugs:
xx


----------



## Agiboma

so how is every 1 doing 2 day


----------



## CaseyCakes

I'm doing great today, it's the first time in days I haven't woke up sick, and little Avery just won't stop kicking. :cloud9:


----------



## CaseyCakes

Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Agiboma

thats great we have the same due date


----------



## MadamRose

If anyone looked when i posted about my firend and her baby, well the news isnt too good atm update is the 2nd update on page 2 :cry:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...yers-please-2-updates-pg-2-not-good-news.html


----------



## CaseyCakes

Agiboma said:


> thats great we have the same due date

We do, exciting! I can't wait to be in my 3rd tri. Actually I can't wait to hold my baby boy!


----------



## MommyKC

Well ladies... its 3 weeks early but Im going to just hang out in the 3rd tri thread until I actually BELONG there! :rofl:
Its too hard bouncing between the two threads... I think everyone else should move over there too, to keep us all together! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyCakes

MommyKC said:


> Well ladies... its 3 weeks early but Im going to just hang out in the 3rd tri thread until I actually BELONG there! :rofl:
> Its too hard bouncing between the two threads... I think everyone else should move over there too, to keep us all together! :hugs:

I've thought about it since I'm less than 2 weeks now!


----------



## honeybun

Hows everyone doing in this heat, its 28-30 here and tomorrow supposed to be the same, im sweating and finding it hard to eat


----------



## Newt4

Im chilling in my basement. Its nice.


----------



## Agiboma

i agree mommy kc see you there


----------



## juless

Just found out we're having a girl!! :D


----------



## MadamRose

congrats hun, any names?


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats :)


----------



## juless

Thanks! No names picked up, but we're going to decide soon! :D I bought some girly things today and it was so fun! I'm so happy to be able to finally buy her things and prepare for her!!


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i was like that when i found out i was havin a girl :D


----------



## newmommy23

yay another team pink! congrats! <3


----------



## Hann79

V Day is here!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: And its a girl!!! :pink:


----------



## trumpetbum

Congrats, girls are great :)


----------



## Agiboma

happy vday han79


----------



## Steffyxx

Congrats jules on team pink :) you found out late didnt you lol ? 

and hann on team pink and v day !! 

Think im moving over to the 3rd tri today a lil bit early but im sure they wont mind see you all there xxxx


----------



## newmommy23

when does third tri start officially? :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

27 weeks but alot of people here are moving over early as a lot of the october bumpkins are over there now.


----------



## Jadelm

Yaaaay only a few more days then I'm officially third tri :happydance: I can't believe it! It feels like it's gone really quick now after months of moaning about it going slow :haha: xxx


----------



## Hann79

Blimey this week is dragging.... 3rd trimester soon and feeling like the back end of a bus lol xxx


----------



## EmandBub

tomorrow Jade :hugs:
x


----------

